# *** Pennsylvania Thread for 2014-2015 Season ***



## jacobh

Nick I've seen a few deer not too many. I have seen 2 8 PTs and a nice 7 pt. Nothing huge though. My stand is hung and so is Jakes so hopefully we see something come opening day.. Good luck


----------



## nicko

Have you gotten to any 3D shoots Scott? I haven't gotten to one in over a month and would like to squeeze two shoots in before the season comes.


----------



## Viper69

Just got my cameras out so we shall see. Seeing lots of fawns this year so far.


----------



## nicko

Viper69 said:


> Just got my cameras out so we shall see. *Seeing lots of fawns this year so far.*


That's good to hear especially considering the winter we just had.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Was out in 2d at some game lands taking my 2 year old for a walk and we saw 10 deer in the hour we were there. Mostly does with little ones but there were 2 bucks. 1 was a nice 8 that would be a good game lands buck to take


----------



## Sight Window

tagged


----------



## muppetmower00

Will be hunting out of 2B. Have some stands that I still need to relocate as well as cut some trails. Ill be putting out cameras here in the next week or so and will post pictures if I get anything decent to share.


----------



## Squirrel

Where I nornally hunt in 2C looks not so great. I started looking for different public land to hunt after my scouting trip last Friday. I my break my own rule and put a camera out just to try and help narrow things down a little. I nornally won't leave anything out on public land but I think I need all the help I can get this year haha.

I also hunt 2B some and it looks good there but that is private property.


----------



## goathillinpa

Subscribed


----------



## Joebert

Ah another 2c'er ! I'm very fortunate to have a few pieces of extremely private land to hunt, that being said I haven't really had a whole lot of time to walk through the sticks looking around yet this year. I have plans on hitting the one piece next week, it's my honey hole and I am the only person allowed on it. Have also seen a lot of fawns this year as well! Few small bucks cruising home at night from work ( I work second shift ) but nothing to get real excited about.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Joebert said:


> Ah another 2c'er ! I'm very fortunate to have a few pieces of extremely private land to hunt, that being said I haven't really had a whole lot of time to walk through the sticks looking around yet this year. I have plans on hitting the one piece next week, it's my honey hole and I am the only person allowed on it. Have also seen a lot of fawns this year as well! Few small bucks cruising home at night from work ( I work second shift ) but nothing to get real excited about.


I hunted in 2c for years before i got married and moved to butler. Still hunt down that way every opening day with my brother and then throughout the year when i get the chance. We found some nice public ground down there that doesn't get hunted until rifle season. We've taken a few decent bucks before it gets crowded. Good luck this year!


----------



## pcbowjunky

I hunt 4b at my house and at my uncles farm, was out scouting at my uncles with the kids last week and we counted 24 doe and 4 small buck in the soy bean field, in the mountain behind my house we have a lot of buck ranging from 1-5 year olds, but have very little doe so come season I have to get lucky and hope a hot doe runs threw. If I can figure out how to get pics downloaded I will post some. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## King

Will be hunting mainly in 5C. Have two private farms in the Chester County area. Always some really good deer on camera. Looking forward to the season getting under way!


----------



## King

Here are some pictures over the last couple of years of the quality of deer out there.

Date stamp was off on this one. Picture taken late June.


----------



## King

And a few more.


----------



## Joebert

Very nice!


----------



## pcbowjunky

Good deer!!!


----------



## rmm60985

Seeing a lot of deer in 3B. Haven't checked cams yet. Trying to be a little more disciplined in that department as far as checking them goes. We have 14 stands hung on one property, 2 on another and 6 on the third. Check out this PA buck I saw on Sunday.









And here are some that we had on cam last year that werent killed at our club anyway


----------



## Squirrel

PABowhunter2011 said:


> I hunted in 2c for years before i got married and moved to butler. Still hunt down that way every opening day with my brother and then throughout the year when i get the chance. We found some nice public ground down there that doesn't get hunted until rifle season. We've taken a few decent bucks before it gets crowded. Good luck this year!


I won't ask where but have to say the public land I hunt is very crowded in archery season even. I need to find one of these magical no hunting pressure public lands to hunt  .


----------



## Mathias

I haven't seen a buck :wink::shhh:


----------



## jdmaxwell

Have 2 cameras out on family farm.. Got pics of 3 decent 8 pts 2 yr olds.. prob 17 18 wide..
1 split brow tine buck.. haven't put cameras out on our hunting lease yet but we should have a couple 
3 yr olds that made it thru.. should be good ones..
I will try to post some pics later.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Squirrel said:


> I won't ask where but have to say the public land I hunt is very crowded in archery season even. I need to find one of these magical no hunting pressure public lands to hunt  .


Lol. With the pressure it gets in rifle season we are surprised every year that any deer survive. It gets drove out every day for 2 weeks. I'm just glad they don't archery hunt it. We see the same 3-4 guys every year in there and that's it.


----------



## tyepsu

The majority of my hunting is done in 2A. I have 4 cameras out in 2A, another in 1B and another in 3A. I haven't checked the camera in 3A since I put it out back in turkey season and haven't checked 1 of the cameras in 2A I just put out last week. I still have not gotten what I would consider a shooter (3 1/2 come fall or older) on camera yet. Over the last few years I had at least 3 or 4 shooters on camera by this time. I am trying to stay positive. I have most my stands hung, but still have 1 to put out and another I am considering moving. I have cut back on how often I check my cameras compared to past years. I just don't see any reason to check them more often than every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## amcmullen

The place I hunt was logged hard last winter, I need to get out and find the logging roads and put up some funnels. I can't wait!


----------



## jdmaxwell

Couple small ones..


----------



## DeadOn33

Not much to report yet....tagged for later.


----------



## C_McK

I was 22 yds from a couple small bucks last weekend and my dad has seen a couple 'big' ones in our summer group. Big is relative, hopefully 110"+ 8 pt and mature. Dream would be like the buck taken out of that woods last year, a 130"+ 12 point. An Amish boy got him and they won't allow it to be measured. I'll be snatching the SD cards from my field edge cams this Saturday and doing more scouting when I make it to the home farm. 3 cams set up around that summer groups turf. That's all as of now.


----------



## jimmypa22

How often should I check my cams...I know its and opinion based question..but I just get to excited and want to check then asap..I usually wait about a week...any thoughts? This is one aspect of my hunting I cant seem to have patience.


----------



## PAdorn

I hunt in 4a. Put cameras out 3 weeks ago and I'm going to check this weekend. Been seeing lots of deer and a couple nice bucks on way to my family's lodge. It definitely looks like a great acorn crop this year! The red oaks in my area are absolutely full!


----------



## mathews xt 600

jimmypa22 said:


> How often should I check my cams...I know its and opinion based question..but I just get to excited and want to check then asap..I usually wait about a week...any thoughts? This is one aspect of my hunting I cant seem to have patience.


I check mine once a month. As far as sightings go I have seen more buck in the fields below my house this year than the previous three that I have been there. Only two on camera but I normally don't get pictures of bucks until late August. Seems like when the velvet comes off they expand their comfort zone. The fields are about three hundred yards from my mountain ground.


----------



## yetihunter1

Where I hunt down in 5C (mostly public land) I have seen a good number or does and fawns but no bucks yet. Guess I can atleast get some meat in the freezer for the early season. Still knocking on doors to find private land to hunt but most don't approve of hunting or newer hunters haha.


----------



## PAdorn

yetihunter1 said:


> Where I hunt down in 5C (mostly public land) I have seen a good number or does and fawns but no bucks yet. Guess I can atleast get some meat in the freezer for the early season. Still knocking on doors to find private land to hunt but most don't approve of hunting or newer hunters haha.


Keep knocking on doors. You'll eventually get a yes!


----------



## yetihunter1

Thanks PAdorn, but I think I will be sticking with the local public land around here this year. Need to spend more time scouting new spots in the nasty parts that other people don't go instead of getting told no. My count is 0 for 22 on properties I have asked. Its all good though, public land around here isn't bad, its not overly crowded with hunters, just need to make sure you are far enough away that the hikers and bikers can't see ya.


----------



## PAdorn

Wow yeti ...0-22 isn't good. Haha. Good thing is the game lands don't get hunted very hard in archery season( at least around here). But you have the right idea of getting back in where people are less likely to go.


----------



## yetihunter1

haha I am gonna say its my beard that is putting them off. Been lots of don't allow, family only, or we already gave permission. Its all good though, last year i saw some nice 8pts and a monster 10 that positioned himself in the perfect spot behind my tree so i couldn't come to full draw. Hopefully one of them made it through the season. Going to do some serious glassing starting this weekend and start shooting at my local archery club a couple times a week.


----------



## PAdorn

Sounds like you already have a plan! Hopefully I can post up some pics after I check cameras this weekend


----------



## Polls822

I hunt mainly 2B (except opening weekend with my grandfather up in 1B). Put a trail cam out 2 weeks ago and haven't checked it yet. I will be doing so this weekend. I also go a new bow earlier this year for the first time in 10 years so I'm extremely excited to get out in the woods and harvest something.


----------



## brandon4584

I hunt primarily in 2A on a 200 acre parcel of private ground. Although it is small we have managed this ground for about 5 years now. We have expanded our food plots from year to year and now have corn, soy, clover, and brassicas planted yearly (expect for the clover).
We have also imposed a 4 year old age restriction. The few that hunt the property (3 individuals) get together and agree on target deer using the information (age estimation) we have obtained from trailcameras. Our method is to take inventory through the summer over minerals and then relocate the bucks on scrapes after they go "hard horned" and disperse. This has worked very well for us in recent years. Here are a few pictures of two bucks who got the pass last year followed by what they look like this year so far. Feel free to let me know what you think thier ages are.
All date stamps are correct. I found both sheds from Buck#1 last year and the left side of Buck#2 
BUCK #1




BUCK #2


----------



## Theskoalbandit

Hey guys , newer member lookin for advice. Just got my first bow last November , lookin to go out for the first time this year. Any advice? What pieces of gear are absolutely necessary? How should I go about looking for spots/ how to ask for permission? Sorry for all the questions just lookin for help.


----------



## PAdorn

Theskoalbandit said:


> Hey guys , newer member lookin for advice. Just got my first bow last November , lookin to go out for the first time this year. Any advice? What pieces of gear are absolutely necessary? How should I go about looking for spots/ how to ask for permission? Sorry for all the questions just lookin for help.


What area are you hunting? IMO there isn't any gear that is absolutely necessary except for your bow and a knife for gutting. Haha. But there is alot of equipment to make it more enjoyable such as a nice climbing stand and/or hang on stands. Range finders, grunt call and bleat can for the rut. Most important is scent elimination, practice practice practice and be in the woods whenever you can!! This year look for areas with red oak trees ( they seem to be really producing in my area at least) scout crop fields ( if available) . Tell us what kind of areas you're hunting and I'm sure there will be alot of guys on here that can give you some good tips.


----------



## Theskoalbandit

Ok thanks, I did buy a summit openshot from a buddy , and have a few scent blocker cloths. I feel like I'm pretty good on the practice I can shoot a 2 inch group at 30 yrds. I live in 5d right near Ridley creek state park, which produces some deer but is very heavily pressured.


----------



## jacobh

Have to ask but how do u know they're they same deer? From the last te pic to this yr I don't see the resemblance?? Is there a marking that u go off of? Nice bucks


----------



## BowhunterT100

I was out last night checking mcam only got a couple pics of a small buck a couple does and 2 different bear but seen a really nice one when I was walking


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

anyone hunt the Delaware Water Gap Rec. Area between the Digmans Ferry Bridge and the Milford Bridge?


----------



## brandon4584

Jacob, I literally have hundreds of pictures of both these deer from last year and am quickly approaching that for this year. I can undertans where you are coming from by the pictures given above. I have struggled identifying deer from year to year in the past. This may sound dumb but last year I really started focussing on studying thier faces in my trail camera pictures. Im beginning to be able to destinguish them as you would distinguish one yellow lab from another. There are some antler give aways as well. Its tough to see in the picture but his brow tines started to blade last year and have gotten even more bladed this year. Along with his from and general tine growth. I wish there was a notched ear or marking to go from but not with these two bucks.


----------



## brandon4584

Theskoalbandit said:


> Hey guys , newer member lookin for advice. Just got my first bow last November , lookin to go out for the first time this year. Any advice? What pieces of gear are absolutely necessary? How should I go about looking for spots/ how to ask for permission? Sorry for all the questions just lookin for help.


Aside from giving you a list of gear I will give you some location advice and one helpful tool. I always focus on 3 main things, bedding, feeding, and wind. The thing that has honestly helped the most are cameras. After dropping thier velvet I have found most deer change thier travel pattern. I use the cameras to relocate them over the first scrapes that open up. From that information I then try to pattern them using google earth to find likely bedding and feeding locations. And always know the prevailing winds from a weather sight. Once you decide on a stand location visit make sure you understand what the wind does there. I know for me in the hills and valleys of 2A it can be quite different from the forecasted weather when swirling through the valleys. Hunt when the wind is right and you'll have success.


----------



## yetihunter1

Theskoalbandit said:


> Ok thanks, I did buy a summit openshot from a buddy , and have a few scent blocker cloths. I feel like I'm pretty good on the practice I can shoot a 2 inch group at 30 yrds. I live in 5d right near Ridley creek state park, which produces some deer but is very heavily pressured.


Hey, Ridley Creek has had some bruisers pulled out of it. To hunt there you are gonna have to get into the thick stuff down by the creek. I live a little north of you in Chester County but I go hiking there often. Seen some nice deer while taking my beagle for walks. You should also look at places north of you, there are quite a few SGL and state parks that are within easy driving distance that allow hunting. The biggest things i would take into account are in early season finding where they are feeding and pattern them. They will stick to those for a bit before they the get all amped up. Sit 20 yds off the deer path to the food and hit them as they come in. For the later season, i say hunt the does. The reason i say this is because the big boys will be looking for a sweet doe to fall for so if you know where the does are you can expect to find a buck. But always keep eyes open for food and bedding areas because all deer have to eat and sleep.


----------



## jimmypa22

So after checking cams yesterday i decided to climb my stand and sit for 30 minutes...I have to say it just reminds me of what being in the woods can do for my mood...between stress from work and trying to provide for my family, there is something about the woods that make you forget all the **** in the world...for me bagging a big buck is an added bonus. Yesterday I truly thought about how lucky I am to be able to hunt and enjoy the beauty of bucks county pa...I hope you all have or have had and expirence like I did yesterday. God bless boys and girls


----------



## jesses80

well good news is there is some deer left in pa bad news I haven't seen a fawn with a doe yet and the bucks seem to be lacking in the antler growth department this year compared to the previous years.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

jesses80 said:


> well good news is there is some deer left in pa bad news I haven't seen a fawn with a doe yet and the bucks seem to be lacking in the antler growth department this year compared to the previous years.


Seems to be the common theme this year. I've seen a few nice ones riding around with my son right before dark but not as many as in years past. There's no shortage of fawns up my way however. There's more does with 2 and 3 than there are with just 1 or none.


----------



## JSaxon06

Here are some pics I have gotten so far in 3B.


----------



## Billy H

Considering the long seasons here in 5C I am seeing a fair amount of survivors. With the harsh kind of winter we had I am seeing a normal amount of fawns, but have noticed more single fawns than I normally do, but on the other hand I have one set of triplets. I like to think that the group of us that decided to pass up on all does last year in our hunting area made a difference. I guess time will tell once we get out and do some sits. 

A few mugshots of survivors.


----------



## Ryanp019

Got some cameras out today. Watched a bean field on the property the other night and had 4 buck come out into it. 2 smaller 8 pts maybe 15 in wide. One great 8 pt that will probabally be 17-18" wide. And a monster that's gonna be 9-10pts 20"+. Have some cams in the area so hopefully I can get a few pics of that guy


----------



## JSaxon06

I have noticed up my way that I am seeing alot more good buck tha I have in the last couple years. Im really starting to get amped up for this season


----------



## Mathias

Pulled 3 cams at place up in Susquehanna Co this weekend. Not one decent buck and not many deer pics thus far. This is a lot of standing corn nearby and I saw deer moving in & out all day long.


----------



## JSaxon06

Standing corn can kill you sometimes especially right now they are going to be in there every chance they can get eating up the small tender ears that are starting.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2002038


----------



## Ryanp019

Standing corn killed me last year. They just wouldn't come out. I usually would see 10 deer a sit morning or afternoon I was lucky to see 1 all day last year. Big sufferance already with the fields all being beans this year


----------



## JSaxon06

At least with beans they are visible and you can put a plan together


----------



## Matt Musto

No real tempting bucks on my camera yet. Several shooters seen while glassing the beans over the last couple weeks. I don't have permission on the land where I've been seeing the deer but my spot is within 3 miles. Maybe one will cruise through my area during the rut. Also seeing plenty of fawns, singles, twins and triplets. One field last evening had five does and eight spotted fawns gorging on soybean.


----------



## yetihunter1

Went glassing some public land down by me this weekend saw 13 doe and fawns, 3 small bucks and two shooters. All were sitting out in the field right at sundown. Man am I getting the itch now...8 more weeks to go!


----------



## BigLoo8

View attachment 2003351

View attachment 2003352


Two up and coming 2.5 year olds that have been very visible throughout the summer. These bucks were regulars on my cameras last year and I managed to pick up both sets of matching sheds off them as well. Will be interesting to see how the rest of the summer plays out and what other bucks start showing up.


----------



## brandon4584

I posted this buck up earlier but thought that it would be cool to show his growth from start up until this point. This buck is from a private chunk of ground in WMU 2A.
I'll post up each visit he has had to this camera so far this year. All dates and times are correct. Feel free to give me a guess at his age. I need some outside opinions.
Sorry for the large group of photos.


----------



## brandon4584




----------



## brandon4584




----------



## C_McK

Brandon, that was a cool sequence. And a nice PA buck.


----------



## jacobh

Nice buck!!! With everyone saying they're not seeing big bucks hope this has nothing to do with high grading


----------



## Dale Hajas

Coop why don't you hunt that "permission only" ground outside of Bear Rock? Dude there's deer in there and most likely a bear too!


----------



## brandon4584

jacobh said:


> Nice buck!!! With everyone saying they're not seeing big bucks hope this has nothing to do with high grading


Thanks for the comments on the pictures. Had my first encounter with this buck last night so Ill post up some more pic when I'm able.
I will say this much Jacob, Compared to last year the number of deer on my radar has dropped significantly. But on a side note the biggest buck I have to chase this year is signifacantly bigger than my top buck last year. I dont want to bring up an AR debate but I believe they have done more help than hurt. We do set a seperate AGE restriction on our farm which takes things to where they truly need to be but the closest managable thing the game commision can get to an age restriction is an Antler Restriction IMO. I thought last year was a rough growing year but the deer seem to be several weeks behind that this year. What has everyone else observed?


----------



## pops423

Hunting 1A only. 2 properties totaling ~55 acres. So far, have 3 shooter bucks and a few questionable ones I'll have to wait to see what they look like from 15' up. Can't wait for October.


----------



## Squirrel

Dale Hajas said:


> Coop why don't you hunt that "permission only" ground outside of Bear Rock? Dude there's deer in there and most likely a bear too!


Hey Dale! If it's the co-op I asked last year and was told no. Maybe I am thinking of a different spot though. PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## brandon4584

pops423 said:


> Hunting 1A only. 2 properties totaling ~55 acres. So far, have 3 shooter bucks and a few questionable ones I'll have to wait to see what they look like from 15' up. Can't wait for October.


Pops, if you dont mind me asking, what qualifies a buck as a shooter in your book? Are they a shooter when legal per the AR's or do you have a self imposed age or size restriction? Not knocking you no matter what your standards are, just curious as to how other PA hunters operate.


----------



## hartzell932

Tagged


----------



## jacobh

Brandon no AR debate for sure. U have a great buck there. I just hear a lot now saying that they're seeing smaller bucks this yr. in this thread. I've been seeing this trend at my parents house for 2-3 yrs now. Maybe they're just behind not sure


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Brandon no AR debate for sure. U have a great buck there. I just hear a lot now saying that they're seeing smaller bucks this yr. in this thread. I've been seeing this trend at my parents house for 2-3 yrs now. Maybe they're just behind not sure


Maybe the harshest winter in years with a lack of mast over alot of the state last year has antler growth lagging a little this summer? But I would bet high grading of bucks due to AR, that we've had for 12 years now is the likely culprit.


----------



## jacobh

Scary thought isn't it??



PAbigbear said:


> Maybe the harshest winter in years with a lack of mast over alot of the state last year has antler growth lagging a little this summer? But I would bet high grading of bucks due to AR, that we've had for 12 years now is the likely culprit.


----------



## brandon4584

What exactly are we talking about when saying "higher grading"? Are you saying everyone has higher expectations than years past and are not having those expectations met or am I way off?


----------



## jimmypa22




----------



## jimmypa22

jimmypa22 said:


> View attachment 2004091
> View attachment 2004091


Few smaller buck so far


----------



## jacobh

Brandon High grading is when u take all your good gene animals out of the herd leaving inferior animals to breed. What I'm afraid is going on with ARs are when u kill only your large bucks eventually it catches up and all your left with is smaller bucks. There is a study about high grading I posted last yr an got bashed off this site. I'm not saying that's what's going on but it is a fear of mine. A lot on here and people I've talked to are saying they're not seeing as big of deer. I agree they may just be behind this yr and yes there are still some nice bucks on cam. I've seen te stats since ARs we shot more P&Y bucks and that's great but in my eyes if we kill the big bucks all we will be left with is small over time. Like I said it's not a AR debate just my opinion maybe Im completely wrong but u have to admit a lot are saying they're not seeing the big bucks like past yrs


----------



## ArcherAdam

I am speculating that Mother Nature is playing catch up for last year's winter and any nutritional deficiencies that deer may have faced.

I really don't get the high grading stuff. I am sure some 1.5 year old buck is going to get lucky and breed a doe or 2 this fall when a 150" monster is between does or riding in the bed of a hunters truck. But what if that 1.5 year old punk is the offspring of that 150" monster? Won't the genetic code be passed and the only way to see full potential is with age?


----------



## brandon4584

Jacob Ok we are on the same page now. I have discussed this topic many times before but never heard it coined as "high grading". Good to know the correct terminology. I can agree with many of the points of high grading. Here is the way I view things. There is only one factor that can bring a whitetail to its full potential, AGE. All the fertile ground, minerals, and best genes in the world are not going to produce the booner 2 year old (with very few exeptions). No state can impose an age restriction and govern such a ploicy. The next closest thing is to relate age to antler size since they can easily determine if a whitetail has X number of points. At this point we bring in the topic of high grading. Many of the best young deer now fall in to the "legal shooter" category and the inferior deer of the same age live on to breed. So from a standpoint of the Pa Game Commision, do you think there is another policy they could enforce to help the quality of whitetail in PA?


----------



## jacobh

Brandon I think the way u guys are doing it is perfect and that is age. Many say ARs are about age and making deer more mature but truthfully I am not seeing older deer on my cams are u? Also now to top that off the antlers are now getting smaller with time. So what did this accomplish? A lot of pics on these cams are still 1.5-2.5 yr olds very few are over that so is the herd in Pa getting older? I don't think so. But now on top of it can you say that well the bucks are getting bigger? To me it seems opposite of that. So now we have a smaller antlered still immature deer herd or so it seems. Like I stated this is my opinion based off of what I see hear and read. Many here said the complete opposite last yr but now seem to be seeing what I was talking about sadly


----------



## brandon4584

Well to be honest my results wouldn't be that of the norm because we have had a self imposed age restriction for the past 5 years. With that being said that age restriction has only covered our 200 acres. The neighbors shoot the first legal buck they see. So, thus far this year, the number of target deer on our farm has diminished but our best buck is the best we have had in many years. Luckily for me, the two young deer with great potential both made it through last year. I will say this much. Although this year has seemed a few weeks behind in the growth department, the two deer I mentioned earlier have shown more growth from last year than we normally see.


----------



## yetihunter1

Saw a nice wide buck in a field just off the road last night on my way to the range at Penn Del Archers....getting the itch bad!


----------



## brandon4584

Jacob, Here are the top three deer on our farm so far this year. From the information I gathered via trail cams and scouting the first buck is the only one I will be targeting this season.



On the other side of the coin I could post a plethera of pictures containing young 8 points that seem to come from the inferior gene pool. I keep a close eye on the herd and have counted 8 different main frame 8 points so far that would be legal to shoot. I have only 3 young deer that show potential for greatness this year.


----------



## jacobh

Brandon I wish u the best buddy he is a great buck. I had big 6 PTs last yr one 18" and one 20" one showed this yr and has a nub at the end making him a 7 pt probably 18" or so. Plus have 2 8 PTs this yr but only 14-15". I use to have some real nice bucks here but the past couple yrs they seem to be smaller. Oh well that's hunting I guess. Best of luck this yr


----------



## jesses80

plenty of young bucks no pictures of the big boys yet.


----------



## jesses80




----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Brandon High grading is when u take all your good gene animals out of the herd leaving inferior animals to breed. What I'm afraid is going on with ARs are when u kill only your large bucks eventually it catches up and all your left with is smaller bucks. There is a study about high grading I posted last yr an got bashed off this site. I'm not saying that's what's going on but it is a fear of mine. A lot on here and people I've talked to are saying they're not seeing as big of deer. I agree they may just be behind this yr and yes there are still some nice bucks on cam. I've seen te stats since ARs we shot more P&Y bucks and that's great but in my eyes if we kill the big bucks all we will be left with is small over time. Like I said it's not a AR debate just my opinion maybe Im completely wrong but u have to admit a lot are saying they're not seeing the big bucks like past yrs


Not again.....................I'm seeing a ton of mature deer. Bucks County, Montgomery County, Cameron County, Clearfield County. Glassed two 150 class deer last night. I have plenty of spikes, three pointers and basket racked six pointers as well. It's just like "culling" bad genes out of the pool, we are not culling the good genes out. Instead of posting "fears" about the genetics on this site, why don't you contact a wildlife biologist and get an educated response. I don't want to argue or debate this again but it keeps coming up from the same PA hunters. We all have different situations around the state. Lets not debate in this thread again this season.

Do you have the source to the study of "High Grading"? I would like to read it.


----------



## Matt Musto

I took my kids out to set up the camera and scout a little. I got a ghost 6 pointer in the area. Also this wacky rack buck and the picture from last season. As you can see he put quite a few inches on since last year. I think both of these bucks are 3 1/2 this season. Both will get a pass from me.


----------



## 74treed

Nothing exceptional on camera in 5B where I'm hunting, but that;s the norm. Big boys show up on camera in August, then disappear in September, and show back up late October. Got a decent amount of fawns with does on one property. One more camera to check that;s been out a month.


----------



## Matt Musto

I'm hoping these two 8 pointers made it through last season. One had a close call as you can see. I think the first one was a 3.5 year old (first 3 pics) and the last one a 4.5 year old or better.


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Scary thought isn't it??


Apparently this site doesn't have a sarcasm emoticon? 

Do bucks get genes from the doe or just the buck that bred the doe? IF, they get genes from the doe how can we see the does genetic potential when they don't have antlers?


----------



## nicko

Don't forget that not all properties will have all the qualities it takes to attract and hold mature deer. Deer purportedly change in demeanor and behavior as they age which equates to them being more wary and less tolerant of conditions they don't find favorable. 

I really don't expect to see deer that are 4.5 or older on the land I hunt. Too much human activity and lack of adequate habitat come leaf-off in the fall. A 3.5 year old deer would be a flat out trophy on this land with a 2.5 year old being the best you can hope for.


----------



## jimmypa22

When do bucks reach full potential? ? This is my first year following bucks from start to finish.


----------



## jacobh

U can't obviously but how's the save a buck kill a doe work then? No I knew it was sarcasm u haven't posted anything without using it ever. Evidentially me saying ThIs Is My OPINION just must have missed your eye sight!!




PAbigbear said:


> Apparently this site doesn't have a sarcasm emoticon?
> 
> Do bucks get genes from the doe or just the buck that bred the doe? IF, they get genes from the doe how can we see the does genetic potential when they don't have antlers?


----------



## jacobh

Matt where did u see a debate again? I said my opinion and that was it. Brandon and myself talked about it and it was over seems like the only debate was from u and Ole bigbear. We actually talked and moved on that was it. Let's see these mature bucks u talked about? I have seen next to no big bucks on this thread. Others are saying the same thing this yr. what's your explanation?


----------



## PAbigbear

Nice try. I don't post pictures because there are too many internet scouters out there lurking on the forums. Where I hunt bucks but don't get real big and this year is no different. Is it their genes, maybe. Is it their age not showing full potential, not likely. Is it the lack of protein in their diet of hayscented fern, likely. I thought I read somewhere after a hard winter bucks spend most no their energy rebuilding their bodies instead of their headgear? After a harsh winter with no mast leads me to believe the bucks spent more time packing weight back on instead of growing antlers.


----------



## jacobh

And that's a great point and maybe that's it. I just simply said I hope it wasn't high grading. I hope u are right about it just being nutrition but I guess time will tell. Good luck


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt where did u see a debate again? I said my opinion and that was it. Brandon and myself talked about it and it was over seems like the only debate was from u and Ole bigbear. We actually talked and moved on that was it. Let's see these mature bucks u talked about? I have seen next to no big bucks on this thread. Others are saying the same thing this yr. what's your explanation?


I'm wondering if you have a link to the "high grading" study? What is my explanation about what?


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Brandon no AR debate for sure. U have a great buck there. I just hear a lot now saying that they're seeing smaller bucks this yr. in this thread. I've been seeing this trend at my parents house for 2-3 yrs now. Maybe they're just behind not sure


Who is everyone or a lot of people? Are you talking about people on this site saying they are not seeing big bucks? What is a big buck to you? This thread from last year had hundreds of pictures of mature bucks with big racks, but you where saying the same thing then.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2059135


----------



## jesses80

ahhh the passions of hunting now its starting to feel like hunting season the debates the opinions the hypothesis you just got to love this time of year boys and the weather lately woo I'm ready to get this show on the road I don't no about you's.


----------



## fap1800

This guy is showing up like clockwork the last five days...once in early morning and again in the evening. He's not big, but has some good character. Looks like a split left G2 and kicker off the right G2. If he stays this dumb I might be tempted.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2005756


----------



## jacobh

Read what I said many on this thread say the bucks seem to be smaller this yr. I simply said I hope it's not high grading. That was all that was said til u blew it up to something it wasn't. I will find the study agin so u all can say that dosent mean anything. How old are the majority of the bucks in the pics posted on this thread? What 2 yrs old?? Look at other states threads and u tell me that all this is working. When I look at a pa thread compared to other states u can't tell me we have big bucks or a mature herd honestly





Matt Musto said:


> Who is everyone or a lot of people? Are you talking about people on this site saying they are not seeing big bucks? What is a big buck to you? This thread from last year had hundreds of pictures of mature bucks with big racks, but you where saying the same thing then.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2059135


----------



## jacobh

Matt yes last yr had good bucks on cam but why are they smaller this yr? Almost every pic on this thread are smaller and not many on here said they've seen good bucks have they? So why not?


----------



## jacobh

http://www.buckmanager.com/2011/07/27/deer-hunting-texas-antler-restriction-debate-continues/

This is just one of many studies. Texas states that points are not relative to age so ARs will not work so if u want more mature deer u need to get a harvest based off spread


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Read what I said many on this thread say the bucks seem to be smaller this yr. I simply said I hope it's not high grading. That was all that was said til u blew it up to something it wasn't. I will find the study agin so u all can say that dosent mean anything. How old are the majority of the bucks in the pics posted on this thread? What 2 yrs old?? Look at other states threads and u tell me that all this is working. When I look at a pa thread compared to other states u can't tell me we have big bucks or a mature herd honestly


What other states are you referring to?


----------



## archer58 in pa

In my neighbors yard








Trail cam 150 yards behind my house.


----------



## Joebert

I wasn't gonna comment on any of this as it's turned to debate but I'll just say this.. A very good and dear friend of mine is one of, if not the most successful bow hunters I've ever met. He's I believe 56/57 years old and kills big bucks every single year.. Doesn't run trail cams, doesn't get into the whole oh let's lease all this property and hammer it out in hopes of growing them in a few years blah blah blah.. He's just a die hard very dedicated bow hunter that kills big bucks year in and year out. 2 seasons ago he shot a 150s class buck, started field dressing it out only to find it full of gang green, notified local GC office and they issued him another tag. He goes back to literally the same exact tree and smokes another big buck that went 163. Now everyone can sit and say yeah no way bull crap blah blah blah all you want, I witnessed it first hand. Point of my post is there still are very mature deer out there you just have to be willing to be as dedicated as some are and put the stand time in and go to the places most people don't have the marbles to go. Big bucks don't become big by being stupid and they know where they can go that more often than not, people won't go..

Not trying to be disrespectful to anyone or start an argument by any means just my .02


----------



## jayson2984

We went through this craps last year. Some will never be happy, some will always be happy. Truth is in the middle somewhere


----------



## jesses80

hey we can all agree on one thing and that's to disagree I don't care how any of yous hunt or what yea use to get it done as long as your proud of what you accomplished with your season is all that matters me I'm just glad I am alive to do it for another season I have been blessed with life for another year to enjoy what I love to most so thanks to the man upstairs and good luck to all yous this season no matter how you plan on getting it done it your choice and that's the way it should be :darkbeer:to a new season of memories boys.


----------



## PaBone

Trust me, there are plenty of mature bucks in Pa. and this year has some exceptional ones. Biggest I have seen in a few years.


----------



## mpetrozza67

jacobh said:


> Read what I said many on this thread say the bucks seem to be smaller this yr. I simply said I hope it's not high grading. That was all that was said til u blew it up to something it wasn't. I will find the study agin so u all can say that dosent mean anything. How old are the majority of the bucks in the pics posted on this thread? What 2 yrs old?? Look at other states threads and u tell me that all this is working. When I look at a pa thread compared to other states u can't tell me we have big bucks or a mature herd honestly


It is very hard to compare PA to some of the other states. In PA we have a ridiculous amount of gun hunters and they can use rifles where as a lot of states can only use a shotgun. Plus many of the guys that only hunt rifle are still very much of the brown and down mentality. I have been bow hunting whitetail in PA for 35 years now and for me I have been seeing more big bucks over the past 10 or so years than I was 20 years ago. Does that mean they are mature, no it doesnt, but I think you will be very hard pressed to convince some of the old school gun hunters to let a legal buck walk by and until you can do that then they will never reach maturity. Do you even realize how much more pressure PA bucks have put on them than lets say Illinois bucks do. I have spent 3 seasons guiding in Illinois and the big mature bucks in that state have just never had the amount of pressure put on them that a PA buck will see. In 3 years I have never been busted in my tree stand by a buck or a doe and I have had numerous booners in bow range. Here in PA every deer that reaches 2 years of age spends half their life looking at the tree tops in search of a hunter. The big mature bucks are here, they are just much smarter than the 1.5 yr olds and they don't make appearances all that often.


----------



## John_pro

PaBone said:


> Trust me, there are plenty of mature bucks in Pa. and this year has some exceptional ones. Biggest I have seen in a few years.


I second this! I pull my trailcams in 2 weeks, and expect 5 or 6 Mature bucks 4.5-6.5 on them, They are definately out there!

Pa has some good bucks, maybe not in the same category as the Midwest, just look at Joe's Pa shed thread. They do exist.


----------



## PAdorn

archer58 in pa said:


> View attachment 2005828
> 
> In my neighbors yard
> 
> View attachment 2005829
> 
> Trail cam 150 yards behind my house.


Nice bucks!


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> Matt yes last yr had good bucks on cam but why are they smaller this yr? Almost every pic on this thread are smaller and not many on here said they've seen good bucks have they? So why not?


Not trying to start anything, however, if this were true; Iowa, Missouri, and other big buck states wouldnt be big buck states year after year.


----------



## b0w_sniper

*My HIT List!!!!*

Hope 3rd year is a charm.


----------



## jacobh

rmm60985 said:


> Not trying to start anything, however, if this were true; Iowa, Missouri, and other big buck states wouldnt be big buck states year after year.




Well those states don't have near the hunter numbers that we do. So our kill rate is higher. We have how many more bucks killed a yr? This is why. When we kill all bigger bucks it leaves the smaller bucks to breed. Anyways Im wrong u guys are right again. Just hope we don't regret it in future yrs. that's all I was saying from the beginning


----------



## manowar669

All I have so far. Public land.


----------



## jimmypa22

This is the average size bucks I have been seeing..from past years I don't get larger buck on cam till late sept early October....anyone else have this happen.


----------



## zmelcher123

jimmypa22 said:


> View attachment 2008090
> 
> 
> This is the average size bucks I have been seeing..from past years I don't get larger buck on cam till late sept early October....anyone else have this happen.


Same! I know exactly where you're coming from. Some of my best hunting spots are terrible summer spots to get trailcam pics of bigger bucks. My opinion is that they're still in bachelor groups but once fall comes around they get a little "irritable" and separate. That's when bigger bucks start frequenting some of my hunting spots. On the other hand, I have a few farms that are the opposite. Bachelor groups galore all summer but once it gets close to archery season the bucks separate and the more mature bucks run the other bucks off the property.


----------



## parker_hunter

And the spread rule works great there. I spent 11 years in Texas(retired from the Army there) and I hunted plenty, and the deer were able to mature more with this rule. I never did understand why PA would not incorporate the spread rule instead of the points.. but again..I don't understand a lot of the rules PA has lol...





jacobh said:


> http://www.buckmanager.com/2011/07/27/deer-hunting-texas-antler-restriction-debate-continues/
> 
> This is just one of many studies. Texas states that points are not relative to age so ARs will not work so if u want more mature deer u need to get a harvest based off spread


----------



## jimmypa22

Good to know and I completely agree with what you said...once they get a little testy, they expand out...that's when trail cams are fun for me... I love to see the little bucks but when you get that mature big boy on cam for the first time its like Christmas morning ha


----------



## Ajack

Can we just make another thread about PA hard management and ARs? Because we already did 100+ pages on the subject last year. Let's just leave this thread to trail cam pics, hunting stories and state specific strategy.


----------



## PAdorn

Ajack said:


> Can we just make another thread about PA hard management and ARs? Because we already did 100+ pages on the subject last year. Let's just leave this thread to trail cam pics, hunting stories and state specific strategy.


Agree!


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Read what I said many on this thread say the bucks seem to be smaller this yr. I simply said I hope it's not high grading. That was all that was said til u blew it up to something it wasn't. I will find the study agin so u all can say that dosent mean anything. How old are the majority of the bucks in the pics posted on this thread? What 2 yrs old?? Look at other states threads and u tell me that all this is working. When I look at a pa thread compared to other states u can't tell me we have big bucks or a mature herd honestly


We have more mature deer in PA now than 10 years ago. I'd bet my house on it.



jacobh said:


> Matt yes last yr had good bucks on cam but why are they smaller this yr? Almost every pic on this thread are smaller and not many on here said they've seen good bucks have they? So why not?


You were saying the same thing last year before people started posting all the mature deer they were knocking down. 



jacobh said:


> http://www.buckmanager.com/2011/07/27/deer-hunting-texas-antler-restriction-debate-continues/
> 
> This is just one of many studies. Texas states that points are not relative to age so ARs will not work so if u want more mature deer u need to get a harvest based off spread


This is not even a study but an opinion with vague quote from a texas deer biologist. I disagree completely as I have seen 1.5 year old 8 points as well as 5.5 year olds with 13 inch spreads. The best way to age, in my opinion, from antlers is to look at mass at the pedicle. This will give a good indication of maturity.

My whole point in even responding was to point out to you that this turned last years thread into a debate rather than a fun PA hunting thread. I do not wish to continue talking about something I totally disagree with, as your opinion will likely not change. Good luck to you this season and may you knock down a mature deer.


----------



## jhauser

Joebert said:


> I wasn't gonna comment on any of this as it's turned to debate but I'll just say this.. A very good and dear friend of mine is one of, if not the most successful bow hunters I've ever met. He's I believe 56/57 years old and kills big bucks every single year.. Doesn't run trail cams, doesn't get into the whole oh let's lease all this property and hammer it out in hopes of growing them in a few years blah blah blah.. He's just a die hard very dedicated bow hunter that kills big bucks year in and year out. 2 seasons ago he shot a 150s class buck, started field dressing it out only to find it full of gang green, notified local GC office and they issued him another tag. He goes back to literally the same exact tree and smokes another big buck that went 163. Now everyone can sit and say yeah no way bull crap blah blah blah all you want, I witnessed it first hand. Point of my post is there still are very mature deer out there you just have to be willing to be as dedicated as some are and put the stand time in and go to the places most people don't have the marbles to go. Big bucks don't become big by being stupid and they know where they can go that more often than not, people won't go..Not trying to be disrespectful to anyone or start an argument by any means just my .02




I like AR restrictions, but I think we are spoiled hunting in southwest pa compared to some other areas. There are mature big racks inother parts of the state, but more are killed in SW PA


----------



## zmelcher123

jimmypa22 said:


> Good to know and I completely agree with what you said...once they get a little testy, they expand out...that's when trail cams are fun for me... I love to see the little bucks but when you get that mature big boy on cam for the first time its like Christmas morning ha


It's better than Christmas morning! :wink:


----------



## jacobh

Just my opinion I hope Im wrong to be honest. Best of luck




Matt Musto said:


> We have more mature deer in PA now than 10 years ago. I'd bet my house on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying the same thing last year before people started posting all the mature deer they were knocking down.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not even a study but an opinion with vague quote from a texas deer biologist. I disagree completely as I have seen 1.5 year old 8 points as well as 5.5 year olds with 13 inch spreads. The best way to age, in my opinion, from antlers is to look at mass at the pedicle. This will give a good indication of maturity.
> 
> My whole point in even responding was to point out to you that this turned last years thread into a debate rather than a fun PA hunting thread. I do not wish to continue talking about something I totally disagree with, as your opinion will likely not change. Good luck to you this season and may you knock down a mature deer.


----------



## twebbs1369

archer58 in pa said:


> View attachment 2005828
> 
> In my neighbors yard
> 
> View attachment 2005829
> 
> Trail cam 150 yards behind my house.


Treasure lake is nice, but most of those deer are more tame than at Rathmel Run!


----------



## Ryanp019

Let them grow lol


----------



## jimmypa22

Some good looking bucks..hope you can connect on one!!


----------



## nicko

Any updates on the acorn crop and how it is looking this year?


----------



## nicko

Doe tags going fast.


----------



## tyepsu

That they are. I see I have been awarded 3A for the first round and 2A for the second round. I have not received either in the mail yet. I have been getting a lot of doe, fawns and young bucks on camera. It looks to me like many of the bucks are about 2 weeks behind in their growth from most years. I plan on hanging my last stand on Saturday in one of my favorite woods. FYI for my fellow PA hunters. If you have minerals out it is about that time to bring in the salt blocks or stop putting out additional minerals. Seems like baiting is 1 of the things the PGC likes to go after the most agressively. I make sure to pull all mine by mid August every year. I have not seen much in the way of acorns here in SW PA as of yet. I am hoping for a good white acorn production. The deer seem to prefer those over the red ones.


----------



## nicko

I typically drive to the Chester County courthouse to get my 5C tags but work has been so busy and with time and gas getting there, I think I'll just mail mine in this year. They'll get here in plenty of time before 9/20.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hey guys, got awarded my 3B doe tag and will pick up the 5C doe tag when the open for OTC sales. So another dandy yesterday driving home from the park after taking my Beagle for a walk. Saw a nice 10pt off the road in the brush, the sad part is he was on the private property next to where I hunt. Been seeing lots of nice bucks this year down by my place in Chester County.


----------



## River420Bottom

Looks like it's going to be a good year, have seen numerous shooters coming to bean fields


----------



## Ryanp019

jimmypa22 said:


> Some good looking bucks..hope you can connect on one!!


You and me both. Have not killed a buck with a bow for 3 years because of letting the smaller ones walk. Has seemed to finally pay off. Now I just need to get a good one in front of me


----------



## jimmypa22

I am in the same boat as you...have let alot
Smaller bucks go for like the last 3 years..I finally connected on a very nice buck last year..trust me its all worth it when you put a mature buck on the ground ...plus I truly believe you become a more patience and poised hunted in the process..it does pay off you just might not shoot a buck every year..good thing there are doe tags: )


----------



## Ryanp019

jimmypa22 said:


> I am in the same boat as you...have let alot
> Smaller bucks go for like the last 3 years..I finally connected on a very nice buck last year..trust me its all worth it when you put a mature buck on the ground ...plus I truly believe you become a more patience and poised hunted in the process..it does pay off you just might not shoot a buck every year..good thing there are doe tags: )


Yup can't eat the horns so why not shoot a doe or an extra if u get a bonus tag


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2009992


----------



## Carcher196

That is one sexy looking Non Typical id love to shoot looks about 3 1/2 yr old


----------



## jimmypa22

Day walker too : )


----------



## jhauser

got my doe tags in mail for 2e MOnday and got a second tag for 2c awarded


----------



## BuckTeeth

Biggest I've gotten so far, still growing. Have a good feeling when I pull my next set of cams in a week or so, one is going to have a hammer of a buck


----------



## nicko

15 out of 23 WMUs are now sold out of doe tags.


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> Hey guys, got awarded my 3B doe tag and will pick up the 5C doe tag when the open for OTC sales. So another dandy yesterday driving home from the park after taking my Beagle for a walk. Saw a nice 10pt off the road in the brush, the sad part is he was on the private property next to where I hunt. Been seeing lots of nice bucks this year down by my place in Chester County.


I would be feeling great about that, unless he was inside a high fence. I scout areas within 4-5 miles of my spots to see what deer may come strolling past during the rut.


----------



## tyepsu

Tomorrow I will be hanging my last stand and checking at least 1 camera. Hoping to finally have a shooter on camera. 6 weeks from tomorrow for the earlier season opener and 8 weeks for the statewide season. To quote NY Jets football player Bart Scott "Can't Wait!".


----------



## tyepsu




----------



## nicko

Very nice bucks there typesu. Hope you have one of them within range come 10/4.


----------



## tyepsu

Thanks Nico. Just hung a 2nd stand on that piece of property this morning. All my stands are now up. Figures I stopped by another property on my way back and got permission to another 97 acres. I plan on scouting it in 2 weeks. If you look closely at the first buck I believe he only has 2 on each side not including his brow tines. He would not be legal since I am hunting 2A (3 up rule).


----------



## C_McK

The first one may not be legal now but that's a good thing. Unless a junior gets him he oughta be a stud in the future with that spread and tine length.


----------



## PAdorn

Checked 2 of 6 cams this morning. This was the biggest.


----------



## Ryanp019




----------



## Ryanp019

I have atleast 6 different shooters this year. Very excited


----------



## fap1800

Still just the same buck, but it looks like he grew a few more tines. Might be up to 11 now with the split LG2 and kicker off the RG2. He's awfully narrow though...barely to his ears.


----------



## JSaxon06

.







. Had a couple visitors to the camera not the species I care to track but still nice to see.


----------



## grnxlt

Anyone hunting in 2g area or Treasure Lake???


----------



## Hey Abbott

Saw this big boy tonight not far from where I will be hunting.


----------



## mpetrozza67

fap1800 said:


> Still just the same buck, but it looks like he grew a few more tines. Might be up to 11 now with the split LG2 and kicker off the RG2. He's awfully narrow though...barely to his ears.


Everyone always thinks you need a wide rack for a buck to score well and that is just not the case. I will take mass over spread everytime. You only get one measurement from width but get numerous measurements for mass so even if you have a buck thats only as wide as it's ears your really only losing maybe 8 to 10 inches at most from the overall score. I always like those tall racked bucks


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> I would be feeling great about that, unless he was inside a high fence. I scout areas within 4-5 miles of my spots to see what deer may come strolling past during the rut.


Haha no high fence operations down in SE PA that i know of. Im excited but the land i hunt is public so every other guy who hunts the area gets a crack at him too. Have seen some other shooters in the area as well but he is the best so far. Just have to cross my fingers.


----------



## fap1800

mpetrozza67 said:


> Everyone always thinks you need a wide rack for a buck to score well and that is just not the case. I will take mass over spread everytime. You only get one measurement from width but get numerous measurements for mass so even if you have a buck thats only as wide as it's ears your really only losing maybe 8 to 10 inches at most from the overall score. I always like those tall racked bucks


That is very true, although I never tape my deer. I was looking at it more from a maturity standpoint. With respect to this buck, who might be 3, he lacks mass and tine length, but it is a night pic so that usually shrinks them a bit.


----------



## C_McK

I'm checking the cams at the family farm this weekend after they've been out since July 4 weekend. I know there is a 10 in there, I just don't know how big. I saw him in June and my dad says he is big, but that's likely relative to the 4s and 6s he runs with. *fingers crossed*


----------



## nicko

I'm starting to get antsy. It rained all day here and now the temp is down to 70 degrees and breezy. Just over 1 month and 1 week to go now.


----------



## PAdorn

Is there anyone else on here that hunts 4A or close to Huntingdon?


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I'm starting to get antsy. It rained all day here and now the temp is down to 70 degrees and breezy. Just over 1 month and 1 week to go now.


The high 80's next week will temper that urge! Our luck it'll stay like that thru September….


----------



## grnxlt

PAdorn said:


> Is there anyone else on here that hunts 4A or close to Huntingdon?


4A Blair County


----------



## PAdorn

grnxlt said:


> 4A Blair County


Oh cool. Not sure if you know of Williamsburg. But I hunt the mountain between there and Huntingdon. You familiar with the old buffalo farm area between Williamsburg and Huntingdon?


----------



## grnxlt

PAdorn said:


> Oh cool. Not sure if you know of Williamsburg. But I hunt the mountain between there and Huntingdon. You familiar with the old buffalo farm area between Williamsburg and Huntingdon?


I'm from East Freedom, I know where you're talking about. I hunt "sometimes" in Royer.


----------



## manowar669

All but 5 WMUs sold out of doe tags. I hunt public land, but I do have pix of a shooter 8+ point here. Hoping for a shot at him. I let everything walk last year, and I've been hearing about the lack of home-made jerky, spiedies, and chili from the wife for a year, so I'm ready to put some meat in the freezer, and hope for a shot at that buck.


----------



## PAdorn

grnxlt said:


> I'm from East Freedom, I know where you're talking about. I hunt "sometimes" in Royer.


Oh cool. Seeing any nice ones around?


----------



## Billy H

This dude showed up on my card pull today in 5C. Been seeing a lot of good shooters this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> This dude showed up on my card pull today in 5C. Been seeing a lot of good shooters this year.


Thats a good looking deer, I have been seeing some nice bucks as well in 5C and 5D when I am driving around glassing. Looking forward to this season. Good luck getting him.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

Any 3D hunters out there? I've been getting a lot of doe and fawns on my cameras, but no shooters visiting my plots yet. I'll be pulling the cards this weekend and will be sure to share a few pics.


----------



## clintonduffy3

I hunt 3D, mostly Wayne County. We killed a nice 8 last week of archery last year. Hearing rumors of a 12 and 10 running around, but I don't have any cams out, prolly pass on the 6's and smaller 8's this year in hopes of something better.


----------



## 308ruger

Any 2g?


----------



## Rampage95

4C Public Land


----------



## jesses80

that,s a nice buck.


Rampage95 said:


> 4C Public Land
> View attachment 2016575


----------



## titus2423

I've got two spots that I'll be spending time in this season. One is on a farm with corn and bean fields. I'll be using my climber there as there aren't any good spots for a ladder stand. 

2nd spot I'm in is on some other private land. It sits against game lands on one side and has some corn fields a short distance away on the other side. There are two lakes on the property and tons of trails with plenty of sign. 

I don't have any trail cams but I put out a mineral block on each piece of property just to give them some extra interest in the areas. Still have a couple weeks before I have to get those out (30 days before we hunt that area still, right)? My second season with a bow, I absolutely cannot wait!


----------



## jacobh

All traces have to be gone 30 days before that includes any minerals in the ground so Id say u better get them out unless something changed


----------



## brandon4584

I have noticed that most of the deer here in 2A, especially the bucks, have transitioned of of the hay fields and in to the soy. I have seen this both while out scouting and through trail camera pics. Our soy really took a beating this past week! Has anyone else noticed a food preferance change? We just got our turnip and rape planted yesterday. Hopefully the with prefer that come the archery opener. This guy has become a real homebody on our property. Now the big question is do I shoot him or not?


----------



## titus2423

Fair enough. Always nice to have a quick refresher on things


----------



## wgvtheduke

3d mostly doe's on the cam right now......have one decent 8 point seen twice....hoping to see more bucks as we close in on October!!!!!


----------



## Lcavok99

Very nice buck! Public land in 4c?


----------



## Rampage95

Yes sir, that's on public land!


----------



## C_McK

jacobh said:


> All traces have to be gone 30 days before that includes any minerals in the ground so Id say u better get them out unless something changed


Does this hold true even if it's not hunted over? Could a person put out mineral licks for year round use in an area they don't hunt, like a safe zone?


----------



## DustinArner

You are allowed to bait year round as long as it's not hunted. I'm unsure of the exact distance to be considered not hunting. Whether it's sight or a certain distance. Same goes for minerals.


----------



## Lcavok99

I always thought that any bait or minerals for cameras need to be removed 2 weeks before the season starts, that is if you are planning on hunting at the same spot the minerals were. Maybe the rules changed but that is what i always thought it was.


----------



## BuckswithBows

Anyone here hunt or live in the 5b area?


----------



## nicko

Lcavok99 said:


> I always thought that any bait or minerals for cameras need to be removed 2 weeks before the season starts, that is if you are planning on hunting at the same spot the minerals were. Maybe the rules changed but that is what i always thought it was.


30 days.


----------



## grnxlt

PAdorn said:


> Oh cool. Seeing any nice ones around?


Haven't been out looking yet......can't find the time. Maybe this weekend I'll go out in the evening.


----------



## grnxlt

308ruger said:


> Any 2g?


I hunt in Treasure Lake area in 2G


----------



## bshirey02

2d here


----------



## bshirey02




----------



## BuckswithBows

jesses80 said:


> that,s a nice buck.


I'm taking a long hike back into some 4c public ground tomorrow. I'll let you know if this guy shows up on my camera. Lol


----------



## rmm60985

Went out to check cams today.. here are some that are running around in 3B


----------



## rmm60985

Two more


----------



## Ryanp019




----------



## jimmypa22

Average size bucks so far..a lot young bucks and a ton of fawns


----------



## C_McK

*Finally pulled the cards*

I've been jealous of all the bucks being shown, but I sat on my hands until yesterday when I pulled some cards. I'm excited to say I've got four bucks that would make my first year bowhunting excellent. Each is bigger than any buck I've shot before with a rifle. Either of these two buddy 8 pt. bucks, Johnny Walker on left and Jim Beam on right would dwarf my biggest 7. I have 163 pics of Jim and 228 of Johnny that are easy to ID.









This mainframe 9 I call Jack Daniels with a kicker looks cool too. 









But the king is Crown Royal, I only have 12 pics of this big boy from 3 occasions. If I see him even out of range would be cool.
















And here is his running buddy Funny Cide, who I'm hoping got injured and its not going to repeat next year. 









For my first year of bowhunting and first year with cams, I'm quite excited. It shows I underestimated our farm's deer quality. It is a farm but next year I'm putting in plots along with the guy who works for us. He is the only other archer on the place, my worry is the neighboring Amish will knock down all the small 7's and 8's if they venture off the property.

I want to shoot the oldest, so which of these do you think is the oldest buck of the woods? My guess is Crown, but I'm basing that off other pics showing his big belly. Plus he just looks old with patchy hair and all.

Sorry for the long post, I was excited after going through a couple thousand cam pics with at least a dozen different bucks.


----------



## C_McK

Here is a better one of Jim and Johnny


----------



## b0w_sniper

*Big BOY!*

I'm so looking for the season to start.


----------



## b0w_sniper

*Rookies*

This is a good sign.


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha no high fence operations down in SE PA that i know of. Im excited but the land i hunt is public so every other guy who hunts the area gets a crack at him too. Have seen some other shooters in the area as well but he is the best so far. Just have to cross my fingers.


Just bustin ya on the fence. I'm watching a bachelor group of three 8 pointers in a soy field that is about 2 1/2 to 3 miles away. The biggest 8 pointer is mid 140's. I hope he follows the creek bottoms over my way. The private land I hunt on may as well be public land the way trespassers operate in my part of SE PA:sad: Good luck to ya!


----------



## nicko

33 more days until the early season. It's getting close. But my Dad told me the land I hunt in 5C behind their house does not have a lot of acorns dropping. He said he's seeing some in their yard but nothing like last year which was a bumper crop.


----------



## amcmullen

nicko said:


> 33 more days until the early season. It's getting close. But my Dad told me the land I hunt in 5C behind their house does not have a lot of acorns dropping. He said he's seeing some in their yard but nothing like last year which was a bumper crop.


...remember that really late frost we had in SE PA? I think that hurt a lot of trees in the area. I haven't seen many acorns in the trees this year around my area..bummer

Just checked and I was awarded my two 5C tags today, boom!


----------



## John_pro

A few decent public land bucks.









2 week difference


----------



## John_pro

Not a true consensus of whats out there, my best trailcam has been stolen. This area always has some really decent pa bucks.


----------



## jesses80

johnpro them are some sweet looking bucks good luck on tagging one of them.


----------



## Darkvador

Most of the bucks where I live looked really bad in March. I even had one running around, nothing but skin and bones, with his rack still on in mid March. My doe on the other hand all looked like they spent every morning at Eatin Park's buffet. The bucks all bounced back. This year I am lacking in 1.5 year old bucks. I have around 7 in the 2-5 age group to only 2 little guys. The doe numbers are down of course but that's why we have nice bucks.


----------



## John_pro

jesses80 said:


> johnpro them are some sweet looking bucks good luck on tagging one of them.


Haha Thanks I'm gonna really need it. You seeing any nice bucks yet? Like I said that is less than half of the shooters I "had" on cam, next time I set the cam its getting a locked box and some steel wire. I hate theives.

I actually passed on that big 7 point last year, he was only a 6 then, I dont know if i'll hold out again


----------



## jesses80

I have been seeing some good ones here and there I haven't checked my cameras in 3 weeks probably check them this weekend not seeing to many fawns that's for sure.


John_pro said:


> Haha Thanks I'm gonna really need it. You seeing any nice bucks yet? Like I said that is less than half of the shooters I "had" on cam, next time I set the cam its getting a locked box and some steel wire. I hate theives.
> 
> I actually passed on that big 7 point last year, he was only a 6 then, I dont know if i'll hold out again


----------



## John_pro

jesses80 said:


> I have been seeing some good ones here and there I haven't checked my cameras in 3 weeks probably check them this weekend not seeing to many fawns that's for sure.


If you get some good ones post em up. I'm the opposite I've been seeing tons of fawns, it seems like every doe has 2 little ones tagging along. Last night on my way to work I saw 3 big does 5 fawns, a spike and a forkhorn all together. I've also seen a rise in immature bucks, every cam pull seems to have 4 or 5 1.5 yr olds. Good news for sure


----------



## Matt Musto

John_pro said:


> If you get some good ones post em up. I'm the opposite I've been seeing tons of fawns, it seems like every doe has 2 little ones tagging along. Last night on my way to work I saw 3 big does 5 fawns, a spike and a forkhorn all together. I've also seen a rise in immature bucks, every cam pull seems to have 4 or 5 1.5 yr olds. Good news for sure


Nice lot of mature bucks in the area too! Good luck hammering one of those.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

wgvtheduke said:


> 3d mostly doe's on the cam right now......have one decent 8 point seen twice....hoping to see more bucks as we close in on October!!!!!


Some decent bucks just started showing up on my cams in 3D....lots of does and fawns still


----------



## jacobh

Well guys I can admit when I'm wrong. In the beginning it looked bleak but now it looks like maybe the ARs are helping as the bigger bucks are showing. I apologize for ruffling feathers. Best of luck this season and great bucks in the pics


----------



## Mathias

I haven't seen one shooter at my place update on my cams. I'm not concerned whatsoever. I know they're there. 
I haven't put cams out much this year at all. Just too busy and I look at it as a retro hunting season, where you never know what to expect.


----------



## Matt Musto

When does everyone start to see shedding of velvet? Any hard horned bucks yet?


----------



## Viper69

All velvet pics so far here.


----------



## John_pro

Matt Musto said:


> When does everyone start to see shedding of velvet? Any hard horned bucks yet?


2 weeks from now around my area. The elk have already shed


----------



## pa.hunter

:wink:


----------



## brandon4584

I usually see the first velvet shed the last week in August here in 2A. That would account for maybe 15% of our herd. Then the rest shed through the first two weeks in September.


----------



## pa.hunter

:wink:


----------



## pa.hunter

i have some on video rubbed off 2nd week august but not this year i have not seen any and have not been out much got back surgery 3 weeks ago


----------



## Matt Musto

pa.hunter said:


> :wink:


That is a awesome deer!


----------



## Matt Musto

brandon4584 said:


> I usually see the first velvet shed the last week in August here in 2A. That would account for maybe 15% of our herd. Then the rest shed through the first two weeks in September.


The earliest I think I've ever seen was the first week in September, but I have heard of some going in the last week of August.


----------



## Matt Musto

pa.hunter said:


> i have some on video rubbed off 2nd week august but not this year i have not seen any and have not been out much got back surgery 3 weeks ago


I'd like to see that. Was there a drought or something that year that may have caused him to rub early?


----------



## yetihunter1

Last year i saw some bucks in hard horn and some on there way in the last week in august on some of the State Parks down my way. Haven't seen any this year yet, all in velvet still.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I've seen 2 deer, both younger buck starting to shed velvet as of last week spotting. None of the big ones around have started yet though. Couple more weeks..


----------



## Bullshooter

Here is a buck that I have been watching most of the summer. Sorry for the bad pic, I took it off the pc w my cell.


Here he is back in June


----------



## Matt Musto

Bullshooter said:


> Here is a buck that I have been watching most of the summer. Sorry for the bad pic, I took it off the pc w my cell.
> 
> 
> Here he is back in June


That is a monster dude! Hope you get him.


----------



## pcbowjunky

Nothing very impressive but it is what I got. good luck to everyone happy shooting


----------



## tyepsu

This has me looking forward to October !


----------



## jimmypa22

So I need your guys opinion...I usually eat my buck tag if I don't have a chance at a mature shooter....idk why I like this goofy buck ....anyone able to guess age and would you take him towards the end of the season?? Thanks


----------



## PAdorn

jimmypa22 said:


> View attachment 2024020
> 
> 
> So I need your guys opinion...I usually eat my buck tag if I don't have a chance at a mature shooter....idk why I like this goofy buck ....anyone able to guess age and would you take him towards the end of the season?? Thanks


I sure would. Take whatever makes you happy. Id rather shoot a buck like that with a bow than a monster with a rifle


----------



## SwitchbckXT

jimmypa22 said:


> View attachment 2024020
> 
> 
> So I need your guys opinion...I usually eat my buck tag if I don't have a chance at a mature shooter....idk why I like this goofy buck ....anyone able to guess age and would you take him towards the end of the season?? Thanks


I'd shoot him just to eradicate the bad genes


----------



## pa.hunter

matt musto said:


> that is a awesome deer!


he is 3 1/2 years old if your talking about 4 point . My youngest daughter is going after him this year . OHHHH I BET YOU MEAN THE 10 YES HE IS ON HIT LIST :wink:


----------



## bucknut1

Bullshooter said:


> Here is a buck that I have been watching most of the summer. Sorry for the bad pic, I took it off the pc w my cell.
> 
> 
> Here he is back in June


stud for sure, good luck


----------



## jimmypa22

Do you think it's bad genes or an old injury?


----------



## Hammer20

Anyone hunt the game lands in 2A or the lands in 2b before you get to first niagara pivilion?


----------



## SwitchbckXT

jimmypa22 said:


> Do you think it's bad genes or an old injury?


Could be either but I'm assuming if it's a 3.5 year old he would know one way or the other


----------



## Ryanp019




----------



## brandon4584

Checked the cameras this past weekend and here are a group of deer that have my attention. The first of which seems to be a 2.5yo with the kind of potential that draws my attention. I will be keeping tabs on him for another 2 or 3 years (if he's smart enough to stay alive).

This next buck is a buck I know well from last year. He was much like the above deer in that I had hoped he would make it through the season. I found both of his sheds and am extremely excited to see if he can make it at least one more year! His jump from last year to now really impressed me!

This buck I am somewhat undecided on. I have no solid history with him and am uncertain of his age. Some photos make him look younger than what im looking for (3.5) and yet I have seen him many times in person and he seems to look 4.5. At this point he will get a pass from me. He better hope he doesnt walk out in front of my wife or one of the kids though!

And finally the buck I will be after this year. I have his right side from last year and am confident he is 4.5 or older. He too put on quite a bit of growth from last year and I hope he is as visible this season as he was last. Not likely!

Has anyone else compiled a list of thier top PA bucks so far this year? If so I'd love to see them. I always enjoy seeing some good old PA grown whitetails.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Brandon those are all beauties...it's refreshing to see that there are other pa hunters with good discretion. Keep up the good management and good luck this year. How many acres do you have/hunt or are those bucks from different places?


----------



## Matt Musto

The first two bucks got my blood flowing a bit, especially the buck on the right. This could be a buck I passed two seasons ago as a 2.5 to 3.5 year old 8 pointer. I think the buck on the left is a 3.5 year old this season. The body size difference is crazy. The last two pics are of a nice buck that might end up being a 7 pointer(if that brow is an 1") and has matching kickers on his G2's. It's a shame he didn't grow some nice brow tines.

I'm going to focus on the huge bodied buck and evaluate the other two if I see them hard horned and see if they float my boat.


----------



## brandon4584

SwitchbckXT said:


> Brandon those are all beauties...it's refreshing to see that there are other pa hunters with good discretion. Keep up the good management and good luck this year. How many acres do you have/hunt or are those bucks from different places?


We personally have a 120 acre chunk of private ground. It shares a border with another 90 acres which we police for a friend of the family. So all the deer you see come from that 210 acre block. Our strick management has really been paying dividends the past 2 or 3 years. I can't count the number of legal bucks (3 points up) we have available to shoot that will get the pass this year. Well over a dozen. Thanks for the kinds words and good luck to you this season!


----------



## brandon4584

Nice bucks Matt. You're right, the big bodied boy almost appears to be a different species standing next to the other buck! They also appear to be along the same blood line possibly.


----------



## nicko

Great looking bucks there Matt. Good luck getting on one of them.

I stopped at the Chester County courthouse and picked up 2 tags for 5C. That gives me 4 total tags (1 buck tag, 1 antlerless for 3A, and 2 antlerless for 5C). I would like to get at least 2 in the freezer this year. I went slow eating mine this year and only have two packs of chip steak and 1 pack of steaks left. The early season is coming just in time.


----------



## tyepsu

I stopped by the Beaver County courthouse this morning and picked up a 2B tag. I know have doe tags for 3A, 2A and 2B. I am leaning toward not filling any of them until I fill my buck tag or gun season rolls around. I am finally seeing a few shooters on my cameras. I just got permission to another 97 acres and put out a camera on Sunday. Might need to pick up another set of climbing sticks if I get a shooter on camera.


----------



## yetihunter1

im all out of venison here....need sept 20. to get here fast!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just picked up my 5c doe tags this afternoon from the courthouse.


----------



## John_pro

Saw a 6 point, and a pretty nice 8 point tonight in the fields by my house. Both have shed their velvet. Also starting to notice a few rubs and scrapes in the woods while checking trailcams.


----------



## Deermats

Had a interesting evening Saturday night was watching 4 adult does and 2 fawns get stocked by 3 yotes in 2E


----------



## nicko

Over 50% of all antlerless tags have been sold in 5C. Only 46,000 left.


----------



## PAdorn

Deermats said:


> Had a interesting evening Saturday night was watching 4 adult does and 2 fawns get stocked by 3 yotes in 2E


Geeze!


----------



## Mathias

Found my 1st rub this morning. On one of my Okame Cherry trees I planted this Spring :angry:


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Over 50% of all antlerless tags have been sold in 5C. Only 46,000 left.


Maybe we can have some of are fellow hunters go pick up 30 or 40 at a pop that number will go fast .


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Anyone here hunt state game lands 203. I'm thinking about heading down there a few times this season but with work I'm probably not going to get any scouting done. Any idea what kind of terrain and thickness it has???


----------



## Lcavok99

Cant wait for the season to start! Looking foward to 5c for some slick heads :teeth: season is coming just as backstraps are running out...


----------



## b0w_sniper

*Mimi me*

I can not wait for the season to open.


----------



## jimmypa22

Anyone else have a decrease of buck sightings on trail cams...is this do to change in movement..bucks expand there zones???


----------



## yetihunter1

Velvet is coming off so bucks are moving off the summer feeding patterns....also acorns are starting to drop so they will be in the woods more. I am seeing less in the fields...also this warm weather we have had lately isn't helping.


----------



## muppetmower00

So whats the word fellas? Any new pictures to post up? With the warm weather ill probably sit out the early doe season until october rolls around. Had a stand stolen already as well, so need to get another one hung and take the climbing sticks in with me from now on.


----------



## tyepsu

Got this cool video of a buck losing his velvet.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

You guys will be proud i did not buy a doe tag this year, so there will be no doe tag burning party at my camp on opening day eve.


----------



## muppetmower00

Isnt that the purpose of getting the doe tag Though? so no one else gets it to kill one? I still need to get down to the courthouse for 4 doe tags for 2b


----------



## Matt Musto

Was out glassing with the family last night and saw six bucks and all but two shed their velvet. There is an absolute giant seven pointer about 5 miles from one of my spots. His main beams look to be in the 24-27" range and a spread three inches past each ear. G2's were 10-12" and the G-3 was 7-9" with 4 inch brow tines. Looked like good mass but at two hundred yards it's hard to tell. He was with an average 100-110" 8 pointer and a small buck in velvet. I watched him for 5 minutes and he worked a licking branch for a minute or so. I am getting pumped!


----------



## jesses80

a big 14 point got taken out this past Saturday by a car been seeing some dandies lately some out of velvet some not still haven't been seeing much fawns around.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

I don't hunt PA, I hunt on the NJ side of the Delaware River. Just curious does any of you guys from PA hunt between Milford, and the Digmans Ferry Bridge on the Delaware Water Gap Rec. Area. ? Curious to know if anyone is seeing decent bucks and bears, as they cross back and forth from state to state


----------



## Dale Hajas

Getting my 2-5c tags this week for the UBP 5C Doe hunt. We'll be takin the 4hr trip in 2weeks. Gosh times flies..
Anybody else goin? I see yetihunter on the board.:darkbeer:


----------



## yetihunter1

Hey Dale, I will be there. May make it for a friday afternoon and a saturday hunt, but probably just saturday. Looking forward to it and meeting everyone.


----------



## Kighty7

Just put a camera up two weeks ago, have been a little behind this year. Got a nice 6 point, for the boy, and a few nice 8 points. I am most excited about this buck I got on camera.








Bring on the 4th!


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2040514

Freak buck shedding.


----------



## PAdorn

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2040514
> 
> Freak buck shedding.


that buck is really cool


----------



## Squirrel

Nice bucks guys. I had a camera out for a while on some public land in 2C I hunt but didn't get any bucks, just a couple does. We got some nice ones on camera in Ohio, but so far in Pa for me it's slim pickings LOL.


----------



## tyepsu

Here is a buck that was on a camera I just checked today. Any guesses as to age or score?


----------



## jesses80

I would say 135 to 138 at least 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## AHOR45

Was really looking forward to this season as i acquired a spot to hunt that nobody else hunted. But turns out someone actually is hunting there that they weren't aware of and has 10 stands set up. And a few people are on the surrounding properties. So i guess im SOL !


----------



## Double"O"

I know im excited! Two weeks!


----------



## Buc5084

Prayers to the troopers. Sirens were going crazy down here for it. I just took my oral interview for Psp yesterday also. Happy hunting. Be safe


----------



## se7en39

Buc5084 said:


> Prayers to the troopers. Sirens were going crazy down here for it. I just took my oral interview for Psp yesterday also. Happy hunting. Be safe


Good luck buddy!! My little bro just graduated in July and he will be with a coach for the next few months.. He's only been out there a few months and I've already heard some crazy stories! 

Good luck too you with your test and your season! Shoot straight!


----------



## PAdorn

These next three weeks cannot go by fast enough!


----------



## Buc5084

> Good luck buddy!! My little bro just graduated in July and he will be with a coach for the next few months.. He's only been out there a few months and I've already heard some crazy stories!
> 
> Good luck too you with your test and your season! Shoot straight!


Thank you sir, where is he stationed at? I have a friend that works around punxy, I work at Delaware County Prison now. I know a few troopers just from my job there.


----------



## C_McK

I've gotten this big boy on camera several times. I'm no score judge, but I think he's big. What do you think he measures? Hopefully I can tape him this fall.


----------



## Ryanp019




----------



## nicko

C_McK said:


> I've gotten this big boy on camera several times. I'm no score judge, but I think he's big. What do you think he measures? Hopefully I can tape him this fall.


Wow!!! Holy browtines Batman!! That deer is right up there with any deer you see guys drop in Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, etc. I'd say post velvet he might push 150.


----------



## PAdorn

Hi


C_McK said:


> I've gotten this big boy on camera several times. I'm no score judge, but I think he's big. What do you think he measures? Hopefully I can tape him this fall.


Big buck! Not sure about score but definitely big! I'm going to guess and say 151


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> wow!!! Holy browtines batman!! That deer is right up there with any deer you see guys drop in iowa, kansas, missouri, etc. I'd say post velvet he might push 150.



not even close to 150


----------



## C_McK

I was gonna guess 125-130. I wish 150 but I can't imagine that.


----------



## smokey615

C_McK said:


> I was gonna guess 125-130. I wish 150 but I can't imagine that.


Nice deer. Which model Browning cam are you using?


----------



## Overactor

I was lucky enough to beg a friends mom to hunt one of her "pets" on her land in Central Pa this fall. They have some real monsters in their property and Elk. Up until I went up I didnt even know that ELK were in PA. Good luck guys and gals! I cant wait to see what yall get. I've been looking to move to PA or Oh soon.


----------



## C_McK

smokey615 said:


> Nice deer. Which model Browning cam are you using?


Recon Force. Picked up 5 on Sportsmans guide for a good price. I've liked the pics, they do the job. There is some motion blur but it does the job showing clear enough for antlers. Plus I didn't set the camera up for good picture quality, those are low quality images to keep size down on one cam that gets a lot of pics.

Here is my favorite pic from it.


----------



## primal-bow

here are my fist pic this year put out t.c this past sunday after noon


----------



## jesses80

I would bet he would score 142 to 146 any day of the week.


PAdorn said:


> Hi
> 
> Big buck! Not sure about score but definitely big! I'm going to guess and say 151


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> not even close to 150


You claim to have shot many 150s. What do you think he will score?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> You claim to have shot many 150s. What do you think he will score?


 DO THE MATH !!Kill it and find out. For ****s and giggles 130's


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> You claim to have shot many 150s. What do you think he will score?


Whats it matter anyway its in PA and its bigger than 110" so its will get shoot. When did people in Pa start worrying about score ????


----------



## Matt Musto

C_McK said:


> I've gotten this big boy on camera several times. I'm no score judge, but I think he's big. What do you think he measures? Hopefully I can tape him this fall.


133"


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> Whats it matter anyway its in PA and its bigger than 110" so its will get shoot. When did people in Pa start worrying about score ????


You are the exact thing that is wrong with hunting today! Why should everyone else have to conform to your standards? Some people don't have the time to hunt that you say you do. Some people hunt for meat. As hard as it may for you to beleive in your narrow mind, some people just don't care about a large set of antlers.


----------



## jacobh

Pa just needs to learn to hunt and forget about what others think. Look at these threads good god they're embarrassing!!! What's this buck score what should I name him??? Seriously???? They're wild animals they don't need names and who cares about score if he makes u happy by all mean shoot him. After u do don't make excuses be proud and show him off. That's what hunting is about accomplishing your goal feeding your family and doing it your way and nobody elses


----------



## PAdorn

jacobh said:


> Pa just needs to learn to hunt and forget about what others think. Look at these threads good god they're embarrassing!!! What's this buck score what should I name him??? Seriously???? They're wild animals they don't need names and who cares about score if he makes u happy by all mean shoot him. After u do don't make excuses be proud and show him off. That's what hunting is about accomplishing your goal feeding your family and doing it your way and nobody elses


Good post. I agree. IMO whatever you shoot with a bow is well earned


----------



## jesses80

good post jacobh boy I can't believe how cool these mornings have been this early in September 34 to 38 degrees I don't ever remember it this cool this early in September.


jacobh said:


> Pa just needs to learn to hunt and forget about what others think. Look at these threads good god they're embarrassing!!! What's this buck score what should I name him??? Seriously???? They're wild animals they don't need names and who cares about score if he makes u happy by all mean shoot him. After u do don't make excuses be proud and show him off. That's what hunting is about accomplishing your goal feeding your family and doing it your way and nobody elses


----------



## PAdorn

jesses80 said:


> good post jacobh boy I can't believe how cool these mornings have been this early in September 34 to 38 degrees I don't ever remember it this cool this early in September.


Yes! The weather is awesome. Makes me hate going to work! Haha


----------



## jacobh

I've made waves on Pa posts and realize that it's just not worth it guys just do your thing. Best of luck killing whatever it is u have your hearts set on. Yep these mornings are awesome hope this keeps up. Good luck


----------



## jesses80

yea hopefully no October heat wave plus it will nock down the bugs some the dang nats have been crazy lately.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Whats it matter anyway its in PA and its bigger than 110" so its will get shoot. When did people in Pa start worrying about score ????


I'm not even sure why you bother wasting your time with these PA threads when all you want to do is posts complaints and gripes about PA deer hunting. You've got all PA hunters painted with the same brush. You should try to stop being so bitter. It's no way to live.


----------



## jimmypa22

Good luck this weekend boyz!! Its been a long off season and I can't wait to get back in the woods..much needed time with mother nature! Also on the comment above..for me its all about the adventure..the fact that every time I step in the woods i don't know what's going to happen..people are always going to say stuff and try to rain on your parade...do what makes you happy and realize how lucky we are to participate in this awesome sport/tradition. Good luck again..post results and stories that's what I come on this thread for...not to listen to buzz Killington!


----------



## PAdorn

archeryhistory said:


> Does anyone know of a collector that has a Colt, Norm Richards or Groves recurve. I would like to have some good photos of one for the archery history site. Also looking for other rare bow photos and custom recurve and longbows. We are also starting a section for custom crested arrows from the past.


Yep! Good luck to you too! I can't wait to smell that 530 am air , sitting in my stand, waiting for day break


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> Yep! Good luck to you too! I can't wait to smell that 530 am air , sitting in my stand, waiting for day break


One of the greatest parts about doing this is the anticipation and the unexpected not knowing what the day will bring. I'm ready now.


----------



## bghunter7777

alright you guys got me again subscribed these Pa threads are always fun.


----------



## PSU Joe

Taking three new young hunters (17 year olds) out Saturday morning who have showed an interest in bowhunting. Have ladder stands setup for them with lifelines, etc. Hope they see something! Like PAdorn said can't wait to be in stand experiencing the start of a crisp fall day. Hope the young men I'm taking out enjoy the experience as well. They are excited to say the least.


----------



## tyepsu

Washed the rest of my clothes this morning before work and they are out on the deck drying. Also, put my climber outside and sprayed it down good with scent killer. Really looking forward to getting back in the woods. I don't even really care if I get a shot in the early season. Just being out there before sunrise, cool air and the smell of the outdoors is what I miss. If a doe presents a high percentage shot I will take it. Glad my buddy (golfanddeernut) is allowing me to hunt doe at his place in 2B. All the other properties I have permission to hunt are in 2A and I am so eager and happy I don't need to wait until October 4th.


----------



## vonfoust

PSU Joe said:


> Taking three new young hunters (17 year olds) out Saturday morning who have showed an interest in bowhunting. Have ladder stands setup for them with lifelines, etc. Hope they see something! Like PAdorn said can't wait to be in stand experiencing the start of a crisp fall day. Hope the young men I'm taking out enjoy the experience as well. They are excited to say the least.


Great job! Good luck and let us know how they do!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I'm not even sure why you bother wasting your time with these PA threads when all you want to do is posts complaints and gripes about PA deer hunting. You've got all PA hunters painted with the same brush. You should try to stop being so bitter. It's no way to live.


 I'm not bitter!!!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I'm not bitter!!!


Your posts about PA say otherwise.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Bows completely dialed in and clothes washed and ready to go. Got does coming to the feeders every morning and afternoon. More excited for the statewide opener so i can hunt tioga county though.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> DO THE MATH !!Kill it and find out. For ****s and giggles 130's


I think he is more than 130"....but I am NOT a pro. He would be a shooter in my area, as bucks rarely make it past 3 years.


----------



## thirdhandman

*Pennsylvania Bow hunters Festival this weekend Forksville Pa.*


----------



## PAdorn

Seeing people putting down nice bucks already is making me too anxious. Come on 4th


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Your posts about PA say otherwise.


WHY BECAUSE i SPEAK MY MIND, YOU GUYS HUNT THE WAY YOU WANT BUT YOU BASH ME FOR WHAT I DO . THE ONLY THING I EVER SAID WERE KILLING TO MANY DOES, SELLING TO MANY DOE TAGS , AND THIS STATE WILL NEVER GET ANY BETTER. MOST GUYS ARE HAPPY SHOOTING 2YEAR OLD 110' DEER , IM NOT !!


----------



## Viper69

thirdhandman said:


> *Pennsylvania Bow hunters Festival this weekend Forksville Pa.*


Yep. See you there through thirdhandman. Should be a great weekend weather wise as well. We got the trailer packed and setting up today.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> WHY BECAUSE i SPEAK MY MIND, YOU GUYS HUNT THE WAY YOU WANT BUT YOU BASH ME FOR WHAT I DO . THE ONLY THING I EVER SAID WERE KILLING TO MANY DOES, SELLING TO MANY DOE TAGS , AND THIS STATE WILL NEVER GET ANY BETTER. MOST GUYS ARE HAPPY SHOOTING 2YEAR OLD 110' DEER , IM NOT !!


Last time I'll get into this with you pope as the season is only 2 days away and I want to enjoy it. You have a elitist attitude. Maybe you have the opportunities to hunt older and bigger deer. Many guys don't. Nor do they have the time or money to take trips or own farms. Their time in the woods is limited and they are happy taking a 2 year 110" buck when they can. But when you say hunters are happy taking a buck like this, your disdain for hunters who make this decision is apparent. You want people to hunt the way you do and feel the way you do but it doesn't work that way. You want hunters to let deer walk today so you can see bigger deer yourself the next season. None of us should have to hunt the way others want us to. You can scream all you want about 2 year old 110" bucks. I would happily put my tag on one given the chance and apologize to nobody about it. It's not about what you want. 

Not everybody is wrapped up in shooting P&Y bucks nor do they need to see them to enjoy their season.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> last time i'll get into this with you pope as the season is only 2 days away and i want to enjoy it. You have a elitist attitude. Maybe you have the opportunities to hunt older and bigger deer. Many guys don't. Nor do they have the time or money to take trips or own farms. Their time in the woods is limited and they are happy taking a 2 year 110" buck when they can. But when you say hunters are happy taking a buck like this, your disdain for hunters who make this decision is apparent. You want people to hunt the way you do and feel the way you do but it doesn't work that way. You want hunters to let deer walk today so you can see bigger deer yourself the next season. None of us should have to hunt the way others want us to. You can scream all you want about 2 year old 110" bucks. I would happily put my tag on one given the chance and apologize to nobody about it. It's not about what you want.
> 
> Not everybody is wrapped up in shooting p&y bucks nor do they need to see them to enjoy their season.



im done!! Everybody be safe and have a good season .


----------



## Matt Musto

Good luck to all this weekend and have fun in Forksville to whoever attends the festival. Always wanted to get up there to that event, as that areas is one of the prettiest in the state. I won't be able to get out for a doe because of a 2 pm away game for my sons football game. Maybe during the week


----------



## PSU Joe

Everyone good luck if you are going out on Saturday and be safe. Headlining to Bloomsburg Fair in the afternoon (unless I have some tracking and processing to do!).


----------



## jesses80

good luck to you guys going out in the early season this weekend be safe .


----------



## Tim Snyder

Good luck to all going out on Saturday. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## DustinArner

How about some positive posts about this season... What are food patterns like in everyone's areas? Still on beans? Move to corn and acorns? Most recent information is most valuable.


----------



## bghunter7777

I remember Pa I loved hunting for 110 inch 2.5 year olds that was my standard because in the area I hunted that is what was realistic to have a chance at killing. Did older deer exist yes and we killed a few 130-140 inch deer but those are a once every 5 year maybe buck and that simply was not for me at that time in my life. Now living in missouri even on public land 2 year olds are pretty common my personal age is 3.5 years old score not as big of a factor as age.


----------



## nicko

Sorry guys. I'm done with the arguing and grousing. Weather for the opener on Saturday is going to warm up a bit but temps look to dive next week. I'm seeing a decent amount of acorns. Not a dump truckoad like last year where they were everywhere which is good. Fewer acorns means the deer have to move more to get to them.


----------



## jesses80

not much acorns up my neck of the woods the apple trees are loaded again beech nuts are hit or miss again this year.all the wild berries are Purdy much ate up already .


----------



## NEDYARB

Great thread boys.The deer here are eating acorns,which are very abundant this year,along with food plots,then moving to corn field at dark.They are hitting the food plot regularly but not daily.I assume it is because they choose acorns some days before they hit the corn.


----------



## PAdorn

Definitely loaded with acorns in my area. Seeing more deer move to the mountain as they drop


----------



## yetihunter1

Tomorrow! Tomorrow! I'm hunting tomorrow! Its only a day away!


----------



## tyepsu

15 and 1/2 hours. Not that I am counting down or anything lol


----------



## JFoutdoors

Havent been this excited for a couple years. I left work at 1 today cause i couldnt concentrate lol.


----------



## tyepsu

JFoutdoors said:


> Havent been this excited for a couple years. I left work at 1 today cause i couldnt concentrate lol.


Nice. I am kind of glad I am at work. If I was at home I would just be going through my gear over and over to make sure I didn't forget anything. I see you hunt Bucks and Tioga Counties. I live in SW PA (Beaver County) but grew up in Mansfield and still hunt up that way sometimes. I will be up there hunting the opening Monday and Tuesday and maybe part of Wednesday (October 6th, 7th and 8th).


----------



## nicko

I will likely be wide awake 12 hours from now before my alarm goes off. Can't wait to get in a treestand and watch the wood come to life.


----------



## JFoutdoors

tyepsu said:


> Nice. I am kind of glad I am at work. If I was at home I would just be going through my gear over and over to make sure I didn't forget anything. I see you hunt Bucks and Tioga Counties. I live in SW PA (Beaver County) but grew up in Mansfield and still hunt up that way sometimes. I will be up there hunting the opening Monday and Tuesday and maybe part of Wednesday (October 6th, 7th and 8th).


Thats exactly what ive been doing since i got home haha. I have a house just 15mins outside of mansfield in millerton and spent a year at mansfield university. Not a ton of deer like there used to be but they seem to be making a comeback. I'll be up there hunting opening day and every saturday after that.


----------



## hartzell932

Well ladies and gents of the special reg areas the looooong wait is finally over and being 20ft up has never felt so good! Good luck to all that are out this morning!


----------



## Mr Tines

Anyone on here local to Punxsutawney area? Hudson or Big Run ?? Saw something yesterday that would put you easily in the P&Y books PM me for info..


----------



## JFoutdoors

Woods is starting to come alive. It's a little breezy but not terrible. Had a big doe standing in the driveway when I pulled in. Hopefully something walks by.


----------



## PaBone

Good Luck, to you hunters getting an early start and keep yourself tied-off at all times in that stand. I am ready to explode waiting on the season. Its been three years since EHD hit this area hard and deer number are still down, but we are seeing some nice bucks. Acorns are falling everywhere and lots of nice rubs showing up.


----------



## Mathias

I was all loaded up ready to hit the stand this morning, but decided to sleep in til 6. Primarily was just itching to hit the stand again and to see what kind of bucks are moving on one property we see some dandies at every year. Plenty of time to kill a doe or 2 here in SE Pa. I have 2 white oaks not 10 yards off my deck/family room windows and there are deer there each morning, surely overnight too, cleaning up some really nice acorns. Who knows, I may have to put my coffee down here in a minute….
For the folks prone to arguing, see my other Pa.thread that was started last year.
Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## nicko

Nice morning but dead here in 5C. 3 raccoons, 3 foxes, 6 joggers, 0 deer. Still nice to be out hunting.


----------



## nick060200

Had 2 does walk In about 53 yds from my stand. There was a big branch with a bunch of little branches in the way of a clear shot. Never came any closer. I don't think there will be much movement today so I May try this evening.


----------



## Silent stalk

Had a doe come in at first light and feed around me until about 20 minutes ago. Haven't seen her since. 
I have 4 good shooting lanes between 10 and 36 yards that I can slip an arrow through but she must have known that because she would just narrowly avoid them. I drew on her a few times hoping she would take that step into the clear but NOPE!


----------



## JFoutdoors

Had a doe come by at like 7:55 but to far for a shot. Other than a fox that was all i saw.


----------



## tyepsu

So far I've seen 4 doe, 3 fawns and a 110 to 115 " 2 1/2 year old buck. All the deer traveled the same way and all were between 55 and 75 yards. It's great to be back in a tree.


----------



## jesses80

boy I thought I would have seen some brown on the ground pictures buy now.


----------



## zmelcher123

Had 4 doe come in and wouldn't you know it, the big ole doe leading the gang picked me off in the tree while I was reaching up to turn the GoPro on... That's what I get for trying to get greedy and get a second camera angle! :wink: Ohhhh wellllll.. There's always more.


----------



## Lcavok99

In 5c it was a bust for me. Got there early hoping to reserve my spot only to have 3 guys go up trees literally 50 yards away. Then a guy came and sat 100 yards away. Saw 2 joggers, and a total of 6 other hunters, not including me and my father. Saw no deer but i did see a big red fox.


----------



## PAdorn

I'm jealous not being able to hunt yet


----------



## nicko

I was in the woods from 6-10 am and saw only 3 fox and 3 raccoons. Then when I stopped at my parents on my way out of the woods, a doe and her fawn stood 15 feet from their dining room window eating their ivy. Figures.


----------



## nicko

I took a walk on some of the trails and under some big oaks while out hunting this morning and realized there are not nearly as many acorns as what I had previously thought. All the empty hulls I saw are leftover from last years crop and there was no fresh deer sign like droppings or turned over leaves in the few areas I was able to find some acorns. Looks like this is going to be a down year for the acorn crop on this property. They should be all over the place by now but I'm lucky if I saw 20 fresh acorns on the ground.


----------



## tyepsu

Just passed on a button buck 15 minutes ago


----------



## tom071984

Shot a small doe today, but I'll start a from a couple days ago. I have been shooting for the last couple months and have been shooting pretty well. I picked up a pack of Grim Reaper Razortips 1 3/8 after all the great reviews I had read. I wasn't worried about the flight or dependability of these heads because all the reviews. I was planning on shooting them on Thursday but the wife had other plans for me. So early Friday I went out to shoot and I'm glad I started early. The first flight from the razortip sounded funny and upon inspection I found that a blade was completely opening before hitting the target. (on the first shot) I tried this head a few more times with the same results. I stretched the spring but one blade continued to always deploy while in the air. I took another out of the package and tried it. This one stayed closed for flight but I was surprised to find that it was about 5-6 inches right and 5 inches low of my field points at 40 yards. It was also making hissing sound while flying. Disappointed, I got out my old slick trick standards and tried them out. I again I was grouping in the same spot, low and right. After reading the broadhead tuning methods on here I decided to move the rest right about 1/16. This not only brought my broadhead flight left but also moved it up on par with my fieldpoints. I then had to move my sight to the right because my groups had moved to the right. I continued to practice and was very happy with 40 yard flight out of my broadheads. I decided to stick with the slick tricks and ran to the archery shop and got some new blades. The reason I am telling this long story is that I almost decided not to check the broadhead flight of the razortips because the practice tip was hitting perfectly with fieldpoints. I think that I have lost deer in the past from not tuning my broadheads. I quit using slick tricks a few years ago because of the noise and I couldn't get them to fly. There is no noise on them now. Maybe my bow is tuned better? Not sure. 

On to the hunt. I arrived a little after 6 and headed into my stand. I have been self filming my hunts for the last couple years so I got my camera arm set up and was ready to hunt by about 6:30. I would recommend being set up no later than 6:30 as it was starting to get light shortly thereafter. A little after 7 I watched a big bodied deer skirt through the brush, never getting a good look at the head. About 7:30 I heard some crashing in the corn and turned to find a yearling on the edge of the corn, she disappeared back into the corn. At 8 I looked to see a deer working my way through the woods. I got my camera turned on and grabbed for my bow. She worked her way in, I knew she was small but decided to draw and see how I felt after drawing back. After drawing she decided to walk straight away. Luckily I learned a trick of resting your cam against your thigh to take the load off of your arms. I held back for 40 seconds before she gave me an opportunity for the shot. I felt that I had a very solid lock on her and decided to take the shot. She was at 27 yards and I put my 25 pin 1/3 of the way up the body from the front leg. I still hit a bit high. She mule kicked and took off. I didn't hear her crash but had a feeling she didn't make it far. I climbed down 30 minutes later and found my arrow sticking about 6 inches in the dirt. I was worried because the arrow and darker than expected blood and no air bubbles, but it was a very runny blood. On the ground at the shot was some blood. I started to walk in the direction she went and didn't find any blood for the first ten yards but then began to pick up drops/spots of blood very consistently, but no squirting. I looked up after about 20 yards of trailing and she was only another 20 yards. I found that I had punched both lungs about 2 inches from the top of the lungs. I have a habit of hitting deer higher than I want. There was a ton of blood where she piled up, she must have been bleeding mostly on the inside.

I put a link to the video up soon. 

Exit








Should be placed about 2 inches forward


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Got this girl this morning in Allegheny county. She was the 3rd one i saw but this one didn't have fawns so she's the one that got it. Seen 2 really nice bucks also before the doe moved through. 

No pictures but my brother got one too just after daylight about 100 yards from me. 

Good day and felt great to get back in the woods


----------



## tom071984

Entrance








I called a local meat processor and asked them if they were taking deer. Lady on the phone said, "is hunting season even in yet?" Thought that was funny.


----------



## nicko

tom071984 said:


> I called a local meat processor and asked them if they were taking deer. Lady on the phone said, "is hunting season even in yet?" Thought that was funny.


When I dropped a doe on the early opener two years ago, I asked my wife to call the butcher where I take my deer to make sure they could take it while I got busy hauling it out of the woods. They weren't crazy about it as they are primarily a catering business and they were extremely busy that day but they took it. 

As much as I would have liked to hunt this evening, it's going to be way too warm tomorrow which is Sunday and I don't even think this shop is open. That means I would have to try and keep a deer cooled enough through the night, all day and evening Sunday, my work schedule is packed on Monday, and morning work on Tuesday. I wouldn't be able to get the deer to them for processing until Tuesday afternoon at the latest.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> When I dropped a doe on the early opener two years ago, I asked my wife to call the butcher where I take my deer to make sure they could take it while I got busy hauling it out of the woods. They weren't crazy about it as they are primarily a catering business and they were extremely busy that day but they took it.
> 
> As much as I would have liked to hunt this evening, it's going to be way too warm tomorrow which is Sunday and I don't even think this shop is open. That means I would have to try and keep a deer cooled enough through the night, all day and evening Sunday, my work schedule is packed on Monday, and morning work on Tuesday. I wouldn't be able to get the deer to them for processing until Tuesday afternoon at the latest.


Cmon Nicko. Debone and in a cooler in 45 mins. I'm living vicariously through you guys that have these early spots right now.


----------



## jesses80

took a ride out on the back roads tonight on my home from visiting my dad who is out camping saw 7 deer and 2 flocks of turkeys all around 6ish tonight.


----------



## Squirrel

I was hunting near Carnegie. Only saw squirrels and chipmunks. First time I ever hunted this farm and not see deer.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Didnt go out this afternoon cause it was kinda warm and i got caught up working on things in the garage but i wish i did. My dad went back to same spot we were this morning and watched a doe 10mins into the hunt walk on the trail 12yds from my stand. Another doe walked in front of him and he messed up and shot high. There was hardly a drop of blood on the arrow and no blood to be found when tracking. Not a good way to start the season.


----------



## hartzell932

Well dropped a doe at 7am this morning and it felt great! I love the good old Rocky Mtn Gator's!!! As you can see it was not hard to track.


----------



## falconduke

Congratulations to those that have scored!


----------



## jacobh

I missed tonight. Misjudged!!!! I can't seem to get totally comfortable. I'm looking for a bow coach if anyone is one or knows one please let me know. Seems like Im always searching. I shoot well til under pressure. Thanks and congrats to those who were successful


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats to everyone that has tagged one this far! Less than 2 weeks now!


----------



## PAdorn

jacobh said:


> I missed tonight. Misjudged!!!! I can't seem to get totally comfortable. I'm looking for a bow coach if anyone is one or knows one please let me know. Seems like Im always searching. I shoot well til under pressure. Thanks and congrats to those who were successful


Nerves can get the best of all of us. Idk any coaches but hang in there. I constantly visualize taking shots and I think it helps. Controlled breathing also. Long deep breaths as your waiting to draw your bow. Good luck to you. Trust me I used to shake so bad before I drew back that my arrow would be banging off the rest. Haha


----------



## jacobh

Thanks buddy yeah I've never really missed where I seemed to have no control. Was a bad feeling. This is the 1st yr with a hand held release maybe I should go back to a wrist style? Also last yr battled not wanting to hunt. This ur I really want to kind of like a beginner. Maybe just have to learn the hard way again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a few hours in tonight, 10-doe and a fox. The only ones that made it into my lanes were doe I were not going to shoot. I was in a decent spot between two white oaks that were dropping nuts that made it sound like I was in a hail storm....committed to not shooting after 6:30 to avoid a track in the dark...after last year's debacle, it was sure nice to be on stand....

Some shots from "the creek ladder stand"....



A quick clip of the fox....






Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Got a few hours in tonight, 10-doe and a fox. The only ones that made it into my lanes were doe I were not going to shoot. I was in a decent spot between two white oaks that were dropping nuts that made it sound like I was in a hail storm....committed to not shooting after 6:30 to avoid a track in the dark...after last year's debacle, it was sure nice to be on stand....
> 
> Some shots from "the creek ladder stand"....
> 
> 
> 
> A quick clip of the fox....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I remember your problems last year. Congratualtions!! Sometimes just being there is success in and of itself. It had to have felt good to be able to get in a stand again.


----------



## LetThemGrow

tyepsu said:


> Just passed on a button buck 15 minutes ago


Thankfully not ALL Pa hunters subscribe to shouldernuke's policy of targeting button bucks.


----------



## tyepsu

I saw a lot of deer today. None were in bow rang in the morning. 2 spooked this afternoon, but the 3rd one was the charm. I still have doe tags for 2A and 3A. I plan on not filling them and just focusing on a mature buck.


----------



## Darkvador

LetThemGrow said:


> Thankfully not ALL Pa hunters subscribe to shouldernuke's policy of targeting button bucks.


Agreed. How would you like to be that dudes kid? I think when he goes off his meds, the first thing he does is log on to AT and vent.


----------



## PAdorn

tyepsu said:


> I saw a lot of deer today. None were in bow rang in the morning. 2 spooked this afternoon, but the 3rd one was the charm. I still have doe tags for 2A and 3A. I plan on not filling them and just focusing on a mature buck.
> 
> View attachment 2046125


Nice big doe! Good job!


----------



## PAdorn

LetThemGrow said:


> Thankfully not ALL Pa hunters subscribe to shouldernuke's policy of targeting button bucks.


Could someone tell me what this policy is regarding button bucks?


----------



## PaBone

jacobh said:


> Thanks buddy yeah I've never really missed where I seemed to have no control. Was a bad feeling. This is the 1st yr with a hand held release maybe I should go back to a wrist style? Also last yr battled not wanting to hunt. This ur I really want to kind of like a beginner. Maybe just have to learn the hard way again.


I would suggest getting a simple back tension hinge release something like a Scott longhorn or TruBall tru tension and learn to shoot without using a trigger. Once you master executing a shot with a hinge it won't matter what release you switch to you will be a better shot. Next time you draw on a deer no matter the angle or distance, try to visualize your arrow exiting the deer. visualizing where you want your arrow to exit will help you concentrate on the spot you want to hit him. As a deer approaches your stand especially if its a big buck, your focus should not be on him. instead focus on your shot routine, things like your feet positioning on your stand, check your bow and arrow to make sure everything is right, look for possible openings well in advance of him stepping into one, when to draw your bow and once you draw your bow that is when your focus shifts to only one thing picking a spot. Hours on stand always comes down to you having a few seconds to make the right decision and there is not a hunter in the world that will always get it right.


----------



## turkeysroost

tyepsu said:


> Just passed on a button buck 15 minutes ago


That is how it's done.self control and a good set of morals.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Pabone I appreciate it. I actually think my draws a little long which isn't helping in the stand. If I shorten it 1/2" will it stay in tune?


----------



## nicko

Scott, I went to the TRU Ball Fang wrist release this year and it has definitely helped improve my shooting and reduced last second movement at the shot. It has a very sensitive trigger so it requires very little pressure and hand movement to trigger it.


----------



## Ray Ray

jacobh said:


> I missed tonight. Misjudged!!!! I can't seem to get totally comfortable. I'm looking for a bow coach if anyone is one or knows one please let me know. Seems like Im always searching. I shoot well til under pressure. Thanks and congrats to those who were successful


I don't know where you are located , LAS & Larry Wise give coaching & archery instruction.
I'm a level 2 instructor.

First: You want to redo your shot sequence & learn to shoot BT. Buy & read Larry Wise's book Core Archery. This book helped me a lot with my shooting.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Scott, I went to the TRU Ball Fang wrist release this year and it has definitely helped improve my shooting and reduced last second movement at the shot. It has a very sensitive trigger so it requires very little pressure and hand movement to trigger it.


I had really bad target panic a few years back so bad I was blind bail shooting at 5 yards for almost 3 months. To make a long story Im using a Carter Quickie hook strap release and I keep the trigger as stiff as I can get it I can get the middle of my finger all the way around the release and you have to really pull hard for the release to go off . You want to pull, pull, pull, and it goes off .


----------



## Silent stalk

Got'er done yesterday!
Smaller then I would have liked but she'll do. Took her around 4:00 yesterday afternoon from the ground.


----------



## Mathias

^From the ground :thumbs_up


----------



## PAdorn

Silent stalk said:


> View attachment 2046236
> View attachment 2046240
> 
> 
> Got'er done yesterday!
> Smaller then I would have liked but she'll do. Took her around 4:00 yesterday afternoon from the ground.


Good job sir


----------



## primal-bow

shot a button buck and tag it as a doe! (I'm 100*/* not sure if that what them mean )


----------



## nicko

Silent stalk said:


> Got'er done yesterday!
> Smaller then I would have liked but she'll do. Took her around 4:00 yesterday afternoon from the ground.


Congrats! It's a goal of mine to take a deer on the ground on a walk-n-stalk hunt.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I had really bad target panic a few years back so bad I was blind bail shooting at 5 yards for almost 3 months. To make a long story Im using a Carter Quickie hook strap release and I keep the trigger as stiff as I can get it I can get the middle of my finger all the way around the release and you have to really pull hard for the release to go off . You want to pull, pull, pull, and it goes off .


Yeah, I don't think there is any one-size-fits-all when it comes to target panic. You try different things and settle on whatever works best for you. I don't use my index finger to trigger my release. I rest my index finger on top of the release head and trigger it with my middle finger. I started this about 7 years ago and it felt comfortable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> I saw a lot of deer today. None were in bow rang in the morning. 2 spooked this afternoon, but the 3rd one was the charm. I still have doe tags for 2A and 3A. I plan on not filling them and just focusing on a mature buck.
> 
> View attachment 2046125




Congrats!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to all who scored yesterday - here in the SE part is was a beautiful day to be in the woods.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats to all who scored yesterday - here in the SE part is was a beautiful day to be in the woods.
> 
> Joe


It definitely was. I might get out to the public land for a quick hunt Tuesday evening.


----------



## golfanddeernut

tyepsu said:


> I saw a lot of deer today. None were in bow rang in the morning. 2 spooked this afternoon, but the 3rd one was the charm. I still have doe tags for 2A and 3A. I plan on not filling them and just focusing on a mature buck.
> 
> View attachment 2046125


We had a lot of action yesterday Tye, you can see why I hate to leave home. I slept good last night after help getting her out. Great start to a long season, get er done in Ohio next week, sorry I can't make it.


----------



## Silent stalk

nicko said:


> Congrats! It's a goal of mine to take a deer on the ground on a walk-n-stalk hunt.


Wasn't so much a stalk. 
I spent the day in the woods (5am until almost 7pm). By 12 I hadn't seen anything for a few hours so I decided to get down from my stand stretch out and take a nap. Round about 3:00 I started thinking about getting back up in the tree for that evening when the group of does walked in. I was caught laying on the ground completely unprepared. I got myself together, came up with a plan and went into predator mode. Slowly and as quietly as I could I moved from where I was napping to a high point on the bank of a creek with a big old tree behind me. There I stood and watched for close to an hour as they fed. I drew and let down several times before I was presented with a good 25ish yard broadside shot. 
She piled up on the spot, rolled down hill and stopped about 15 feet from where I stood. I put a follow up shot on her for good measure and a quick death.


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> I had really bad target panic a few years back so bad I was blind bail shooting at 5 yards for almost 3 months. To make a long story Im using a Carter Quickie hook strap release and I keep the trigger as stiff as I can get it I can get the middle of my finger all the way around the release and you have to really pull hard for the release to go off . You want to pull, pull, pull, and it goes off .


Good idea. I will have to try that. My target panic comes and goes. Its weird but I have been living with it since the speed bow craze in the mid 90's. Those things were violent and they messed me up.


----------



## Silent stalk

Got another one!

















9:30 this morning. I was in my favorite spot and got her from about 15 feet up and 25 yards out. 
2 deer in the first 2 days of the season. Now what? I'll probably get another antlerless tag just to have in my pocket come antlered opener. 
Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## JFoutdoors

Been up in the stand since 3. Bad idea to wear a scent blocker suit while sitting right in the sun.


----------



## grnxlt

PAdorn said:


> I'm jealous not being able to hunt yet


soon......very soon:wink:


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all. I got a smoother bow and shot it really well. I'm in stand with no intentions on shooting but will be practing holding on anything coming past like suggested. Thanks again guys. Congrats to those successful and be safe and goodluck to those still trying


----------



## bkellybe

Put down a decent doe last night. 12 yd quartering away, she didn't make it far. Feels good to get the jitters out! Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAdorn said:


> Could someone tell me what this policy is regarding button bucks?


Specifically target button bucks to fill antlerless tags. His theory is they will disperse so why let other people inherit "his" deer? I contend if we all managed like him it would be a disaster. To me a very selfish, short-sighted approach. He claims he will post pics of his BB kills on Indiana success thread.


----------



## pope125

bkellybe said:


> Put down a decent doe last night. 12 yd quartering away, she didn't make it far. Feels good to get the jitters out! Good luck to everyone this season!


Nice doe, congrats !!


----------



## PAdorn

LetThemGrow said:


> Specifically target button bucks to fill antlerless tags. His theory is they will disperse so why let other people inherit "his" deer? I contend if we all managed like him it would be a disaster. To me a very selfish, short-sighted approach. He claims he will post pics of his BB kills on Indiana success thread.


Seriously I never want anyone shooting a button buck. Its a 100 dollar fine on our property in central pa


----------



## PAdorn

bkellybe said:


> Put down a decent doe last night. 12 yd quartering away, she didn't make it far. Feels good to get the jitters out! Good luck to everyone this season!


Congrats! I have to live vicariously through you guys for another 10 days! Haha


----------



## River420Bottom

Going to be setting up the blind this week in anticipation of the 4th, have been watching a 140s 10 since June through Binos and spotting scopes, hopefully he uses the same trail


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Any guys close to 2F can u tell me how the acorn crop is?


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Any guys close to 2F can u tell me how the acorn crop is?


I was scouting a place in 2h over the weekend that's within a few miles of the eastern part of 2F.Acorns all over the place.I live a few miles south of that spot and have seen very few.


----------



## JFoutdoors

My dad was able to kill his first doe of the season. I guess I gotta start listening to him when he tells me its gonna be a good night.


----------



## PAdorn

JFoutdoors said:


> My dad was able to kill his first doe of the season. I guess I gotta start listening to him when he tells me its gonna be a good night.


Congrats... looks like a nice big doe!


----------



## jhauser

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Any guys close to 2F can u tell me how the acorn crop is?



Bad real bad. Stay away


----------



## Deermats

Thoughts on a score or this buck?


----------



## pope125

115 ,120


----------



## BringEmNorth

Finally got to check my cams last week. Hopefully I can get a shot at him this year.


----------



## River420Bottom

Some good deer


----------



## JFoutdoors

Urban hunting at its finest right now. Got one Neighbor blasting slow jazz music and the other walking around her yard with a landscaper. I really wish I was in tioga county right now haha.


----------



## bghunter7777

Deermats said:


> View attachment 2049823
> 
> Thoughts on a score or this buck?


116


----------



## nicko

Had a doe come by my stand at 20 yards in some thick stuff last night. By the time I saw her, she was already under some bushes and still moving. I tried a stalk on her in the field but she was on to me immediately. Then while taking a walk around the fields at last light, I walked right up on a buck, maybe 30-35 yards away. He didn't know I was there until I tried to get closer and then he blew and ran off. Not a bad hunt for public land.


----------



## Lcavok99

I was able to lay these two down on the first day. Hopefully a buck to come when the statewide opener opens up.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Was able to finally whack one this morning. Saw 4 does around 7:15 but they ended up walking the other direction. Then around 7:30 a big doe was in the thick stuff to the right of my stand at about 40yds and two fawns about 5 steps from my tree. Out of nowhere another big doe walks out 23yds in front of me, i stopped her and she caught a rage extreme right in the lungs. Ran off and never heard her crash so i got worried. Waited about 40mins and found her laying about 50 yards from where i shot her. Ended up falling in a grassy section of the woods so im guessing thats why i didnt hear her crash.


----------



## River420Bottom

Deermats said:


> View attachment 2049823
> 
> Thoughts on a score or this buck?


Low to mid 120s


----------



## yetihunter1

Missed a shot on a doe up in 5C at the UBP 5C doe hunt but had a good time seeing deer on ever sit.


----------



## PAdorn

Hoyt1021 said:


> Low to mid 120s


Yep I'd say real close to p&y


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man it has been warm down here - hate to bugger up a spot just to take a doe in teh early season when we can go clear until the end of January...want to be out there, just too warm for my taste. Looks like a front coming through this week may give us a break for the statewide opener on Saturday - I'd even take the low 70's at this point....

Congrats to those who scored and good luck to those still heading out....

Joe'


----------



## Silent stalk

I'm out of tags until the 4th, so instead I spent my day on the water this past Saturday. 

Caution... Not hunting, bow or deer related

But my biggest fish this year!
















5 more days!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Man it has been warm down here - hate to bugger up a spot just to take a doe in teh early season when we can go clear until the end of January...want to be out there, just too warm for my taste. Looks like a front coming through this week may give us a break for the statewide opener on Saturday - I'd even take the low 70's at this point....
> 
> Congrats to those who scored and good luck to those still heading out....
> 
> Joe'


Yeah, I agree Joe. This heat and humidity makes for miserable hunting. Unfortunately the forecast is looking wet for Saturday morning but at least a cool down is coming.


----------



## Matt Musto

I think Saturday's forecast is perfect! Best temps I can remember in a long while, with a cold front moving in after the morning rain. The evening should be good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> I think Saturday's forecast is perfect! Best temps I can remember in a long while, with a cold front moving in after the morning rain. The evening should be good.


I agree, I think the weekend is shaping up for a nice evening hunt on Sat. Unfortunately, I will be at an 80s themed 40th birthday party for my younger brother. What is it with the women in our lives that they never seem to keep track of when archery season starts???


----------



## JFoutdoors

I don't know if you guys have been out yet or not but its really not that bad in the tree. At 75 degrees with a light breeze and proper clothes its nice.


----------



## bkellybe

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, I think the weekend is shaping up for a nice evening hunt on Sat. Unfortunately, I will be at an 80s themed 40th birthday party for my younger brother. What is it with the women in our lives that they never seem to keep track of when archery season starts???


Ha I'm in the same boat. I'm missing opening day to go wine touring and hiking in the finger lakes with the wife. There's worse things to get roped into I guess. This was the only weekend she was not on call and she knows damn well she won't see me much come later October! I can deal with missing one day I suppose haha. 

Good luck to you guys heading out Saturday! Monday AM I'm gonna hit it even after reading that no early October am thread.....


----------



## tyepsu

12-Ringer you could always decline the party invitation. My family knows for 6 weeks a year they better not plan on anything they hope for me to attend or they will be sorely disappointed. Hope the rain holds off on Saturday for SW PA and we just get the cooler temps. Heading north to 3A on Sunday to hunt Mon-Wed with my uncle from NH. Already have my lucky tree (shot a 130's class buck first day of gun season last year) picked out for Monday morning.


----------



## PAdorn

Come on Saturday!


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> 12-Ringer you could always decline the party invitation. My family knows for 6 weeks a year they better not plan on anything they hope for me to attend or they will be sorely disappointed. Hope the rain holds off on Saturday for SW PA and we just get the cooler temps. Heading north to 3A on Sunday to hunt Mon-Wed with my uncle from NH. Already have my lucky tree (shot a 130's class buck first day of gun season last year) picked out for Monday morning.


There are plenty of deer in the woods and I only have two brothers. It isn't a big sacrifice...opening day tends to be a little over - rated in the areas I hunt anyway. Usually spend a majority of the time chasing tresspaasers.  

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> There are plenty of deer in the woods and I only have two brothers. It isn't a big sacrifice...opening day tends to be a little over - rated in the areas I hunt anyway. Usually spend a majority of the time chasing tresspaasers.
> 
> Joe


I have never shot a buck on any opening day....EVER. Probably won't happen this year but I'm free for an evening hunt. I understand when family commitments come up, have fun dressed up in your Z. Cavaricci's


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> ........ have fun dressed up in your Z. Cavaricci's


Since it will be cool on Saturday evening, be sure to wear a couple Izod polos with popped collars and your Members Only jacket.


----------



## schlep1967

Matt Musto said:


> I have never shot a buck on any opening day....EVER.


I have! 7:05 AM a few years ago. Largest bodied deer I ever killed. Got 100 lbs of meat off of it. Kinda takes the fun out of the rest of the season though.


----------



## Matt Musto

bkellybe said:


> Ha I'm in the same boat. I'm missing opening day to go wine touring and hiking in the finger lakes with the wife. There's worse things to get roped into I guess. This was the only weekend she was not on call and she knows damn well she won't see me much come later October! I can deal with missing one day I suppose haha.
> 
> Good luck to you guys heading out Saturday! Monday AM I'm gonna hit it even after reading that no early October am thread.....


What lake will you be touring? I have many years experience drinking NY State wine. Finger Lakes is a beautiful area, enjoy!


----------



## bkellybe

Matt Musto said:


> What lake will you be touring? I have many years experience drinking NY State wine. Finger Lakes is a beautiful area, enjoy!


Staying right outside Watkins Glen on Seneca Lake. Went up once last year for a and weekend and really enjoyed it. Leaving tomorrow morning so have a few more days this time. Definitely open to any suggestions, booze and/or hiking related haha.


----------



## bghunter7777

bkellybe said:


> Staying right outside Watkins Glen on Seneca Lake. Went up once last year for a and weekend and really enjoyed it. Leaving tomorrow morning so have a few more days this time. Definitely open to any suggestions, booze and/or hiking related haha.



Pay 25 bucks and drive your own car around the race track


----------



## bkellybe

bghunter7777 said:


> Pay 25 bucks and drive your own car around the race track


Hmm interesting! Will see if the wife is down for drifting some corners in the Duramax haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

I am missing opening day for my cousins wedding up in Maine. Get to go fishing up at the cabin though and enjoy the leaves changing.


----------



## nicko

I missed opening day 5 years ago. The opener fell on my birthday and my wife said she wanted us to go away together for the weekend and get somebody to watch our son. I said "but that's the buck opener". She said with a rather pointed tone "I REALLY want us to go away for the weekend". I said OK since I do hunt a lot during the season. And it seemed like she needed the get away more than me.

About 6 months later, my wife told me that one of her friends from work was getting married on the Saturday of the opener which meant two missed openers in a row. I immediately started grousing but then she told me to save money, her friend was only inviting coworkers, no spouses or significant others. I said "Really? That's pretty tacky......but sounds good to me."


----------



## Mathias

bkellybe said:


> Ha I'm in the same boat. I'm missing opening day to go wine touring and hiking in the finger lakes with the wife. There's worse things to get roped into I guess. This was the only weekend she was not on call and she knows damn well she won't see me much come later October! I can deal with missing one day I suppose haha.
> 
> Good luck to you guys heading out Saturday! Monday AM I'm gonna hit it even after reading that no early October am thread.....


You'll enjoy it. There's a distillery and some micro breweries there too now. We go a couple times a year, it's not far from our get-away place upstate.


----------



## Viper69

Cold front sounds good but I hope it doesn't rain too much. Looks like rain on Monday as well.


----------



## Antihk7

Hey guys I'm back for this year looking forward to getting out and getting some kills on camera this year


----------



## Matt Musto

bkellybe said:


> Staying right outside Watkins Glen on Seneca Lake. Went up once last year for a and weekend and really enjoyed it. Leaving tomorrow morning so have a few more days this time. Definitely open to any suggestions, booze and/or hiking related haha.


http://www.senecalakewine.com/wineries/wine-trail-maps.html

I've been to 90 percent of the wineries on this map. I'm no connoisseur but I like tasting wines and having fun at wineries. Plus my wife is from Waterloo, so I've spent a lot of time there in the last 16 years. Go to Hazlitt for a fun time and a look at a nice white deer mount. My other favorites are Prejean, Glenora, Lamoreaux Landing, and Wagner which has a micro brewery as well. There is a distillery on Seneca Lake too, I think. There is good hiking in Watkins Glen State Park and also over at Taughannock Falls State Park on Cayuga Lake.


----------



## Mathias

From our visit to Watkins Glen SP this summer.
View attachment 2052839


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Just got back from camp in Forest Co. Things look really good.This is about as good as i seen since Gary Alt tried to make the whitetails extinct in PA.


----------



## Mathias

Saturday I hope to at least take a nice doe at my place upstate.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Whats the deal with the CWD in Jefferson county? I was at camp just got home and some locals said this is an issue and if you shoot a deer there you must get it processed there.


----------



## dougell

An Amish deer farm outside of Reynoldsville had something like six deer test positive for cwd.So far none have been found in the wild herd in that area but they have to take precautions.I know that two of the bigger processors aren't taking deer this year so you'll probably have to do it yourself.


----------



## simms125

Anyone else noticing a ton of acorns this year? my 55 acre piece of dirt has 4 acres of corn with an old apple orchard on one side and maybe about 8 or so oaks not sure what species exactly lol but my pics around the apples have almost stopped completely and now they are just hammering the snot out of acorns. First ive seen them produce acorns in the 5 years ive hunted it.


----------



## jesses80

I'm ready to get out there Saturday probably not gonna hunt the morning but will be out in the evening in 20 years of archery hunting I have only killed 2 bucks on opening day 6 doe all in the afternoon .


----------



## tyepsu

The cool front coming looks nice; however as of now they are calling for 18 mph winds and rain. I can deal with rain, but deer tend not to move much during high winds. Also, it isn't the most fun when the tree is swaying back and forth. I will still be out there rain or shine, windy or calm. Just waiting to see if we will have a S. or N. wind before deciding on which stand to sit first thing. Took a doe in 2B in the early season, so only after a mature (3 1/2 and 130 or better) buck now.


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> An Amish deer farm outside of Reynoldsville had something like six deer test positive for cwd.So far none have been found in the wild herd in that area but they have to take precautions.I know that two of the bigger processors aren't taking deer this year so you'll probably have to do it yourself.


That's crazy I hunt just outside of Reynoldsville, we have seen people putting cardboard signs with CWD written on them put on road killed deer, now it makes sense


----------



## muppetmower00

I was at my camp in elk county this past weekend, acorns dropping like crazy, thought it was raining


----------



## C_McK

I don't know if I'll get anything (the main target buck is still running the midnight shift) but I want to be out for some tree stand scouting. I know they pass by the stand in the AM and PM and I want to check for routes behind the camera. Also, I'll be doing midday edge scouting and setting up a new scrape. If a doe walks by without a young fawn, I may be having deer stick sooner than I thought. But to start the year I will hold out for 'my' big guy or his slightly smaller brother. Trying to start the 'Let em walk, let em grow' after years of shooting on the first day with a rifle.


----------



## Eman89so

I have a camp in marienville lot of big buck this year...


----------



## JFoutdoors

Wish i was out today but needed to get new tires on the truck. Definitely going tomorrow and then heading up to tioga on friday to hunt saturday.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Eman89so said:


> I have a camp in marienville lot of big buck this year...


Was in Marienville monday and tuesday


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

Well....there goes my opening day plans. THANKS FREIN! You piece of sh**


----------



## PAdorn

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> Well....there goes my opening day plans. THANKS FREIN! You piece of sh**


Now what!? They close off the area?


----------



## JFoutdoors

PAdorn said:


> Now what!? They close off the area?


Just read that PGC did close off the area unless he is caught tonight.


----------



## tyepsu

JFoutdoors said:


> Wish i was out today but needed to get new tires on the truck. Definitely going tomorrow and then heading up to tioga on friday to hunt saturday.


Good luck up that way on Saturday. I will be hunting 2A Saturday then headed up to Mansfield on Sunday to hunt Mon- Wed. Hope to get one similar to the one I shot in rifle season last year. I will be in the same tree for at least one sit.


----------



## rmm60985

http://www.wearecentralpa.com/story...s-hunting-season/93632/V3lEiovhVEqxDFxTnKUw7g
Started a thread on it but will post the link here. I think I would be out hunting the [email protected][email protected]


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

JFoutdoors said:


> Just read that PGC did close off the area unless he is caught tonight.


"Game Commission Executive Director R. Matthew Hough today issued an executive order to close temporarily the hunting and trapping seasons within Price, Barrett and Paradise townships in Monroe County; and Blooming Grove, Porter, Lehman and Greene townships in Pike County."

That is a 349 sq. mile closure.....why close 349 sq. miles for a 5 sq. mile search?? I guess he got away again...


----------



## PAdorn

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> "Game Commission Executive Director R. Matthew Hough today issued an executive order to close temporarily the hunting and trapping seasons within Price, Barrett and Paradise townships in Monroe County; and Blooming Grove, Porter, Lehman and Greene townships in Pike County."
> 
> That is a 349 sq. mile closure.....why close 349 sq. miles for a 5 sq. mile search?? I guess he got away again...


Geeze. That's bs!


----------



## River420Bottom

That sucks man..


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

PAdorn said:


> Geeze. That's bs!


Indeed. As soon as I heard they found explosives, I knew they were going to close. Don't get me wrong, they had no choice. However, I think they went a bit overboard. By the way, my cabin is within their 5mile search area. I feel bad for the guys who are 25miles east and nowhere near the police.


----------



## bmh143

*Some nice 2g bulls*

Not what I'm going after this Saturday, but have a lot of these around now. There were 6 total, but only got 2 on camera. Man are they awesome! Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## PAdorn

That's really cool!


----------



## PAdorn

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> Indeed. As soon as I heard they found explosives, I knew they were going to close. Don't get me wrong, they had no choice. However, I think they went a bit overboard. By the way, my cabin is within their 5mile search area. I feel bad for the guys who are 25miles east and nowhere near the police.


Yeah for sure


----------



## Eman89so

Palm did you have any luck


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Eman89so said:


> Palm did you have any luck


Saw a lot of deer,No Bucks though.all does.But i did see more buck sign in the woods than i have seen in probably 15 years


----------



## PaBone

I have also been seeing more buck sign this year then I have in awhile. Seeing lots of scrapes with the ground and licking branches tore up for this early in the year.


----------



## Carcher196

Large 5 yr old 8 point on my hit list


----------



## Eman89so

Seeing a lot of deer sign as well.. I really think the North is starting to come back.. People may disagree but after what I seen last year I have good thoughts!


----------



## jesses80

archers eve is upon us guys good luck this season have fun and be safe and may your arrows be bloody .


----------



## jhauser

good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Ryanp019




----------



## River420Bottom

Haven't been this excited for an opening day for a while, a lot of hours put into summer scouting


----------



## nicko

The weather forecast has changed for the better for tomorrow morning. Still not dry but it doesn't look like the rain will last long after sunup. The current update has the rain ending around 8am. The stand I really want to hunt can only be hunted if I get to it in the dark. Arriving in daylight will bump deer and screw it up so I think I'll be getting in there tomorrow morning in the rain and gutting it out until the rain stops.


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck guys!! I'm ready!!!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## tom071984

The wind is going to be the killer. None of my sets are great for a sw wind either.


----------



## eric schmaus

Rain and SW wind. Perfect for my ground blind. Good luck everyone shoot straight.


----------



## ollie6x47

Good luck to all who plan on getting wet in the morning. This is going to be a great season.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck all I say from 3 til dark and only 2 small does. Not sure why they weren't feeding more. Acorns all around me. Tomorrow hopefully the biggun belly is empty an he comes in for a bite!!! Be safe


----------



## JFoutdoors

Got to my place in Tioga county at about 4:30. The wind is blowing super hard and its raining. And to top it all off my dad sends me a picture of a big doe he shot tonight, its his birthday so i cant complain. I sure hope that tomorrow will be decent enough to hunt. It looks like its gonna for sure rain in the morning but the afternoon should be alright.

My dad told me not to go upstate, i guess he was right lol


----------



## Mathias

Just arrived at my place in 3C. Got unloaded just before the rain/wind began. A half mile from the house a large coyote was standing in the middle of the dirt road facing us, ran straight towards the truck, not sure how I missed it (didn't want to hit it with truck). I do hope he comes by tomorrow, a bow 'yote is on my list.


----------



## Jb#24

Good luck everyone. will be out in the afternoon with my daughter.


----------



## brokenarrow123p

Good luck to everyone in the am.


----------



## manowar669

Good luck tomorrow! Hope it's not pouring in the AM .


----------



## Billy H

Rain in the AM tomorrow and weeks and weeks of archery season ahead. I'll be in my warm bed with the MRS in the morning. Now if it was my week off in November you better believe I would be out, rain or shine. Might go out tomorrow if it is done raining at 5:AM but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## simms125

Good luck tomorrow fellas climb safe shoot straight and enjoy this time in gods country!


----------



## skinner2

Good luck to everyone this season and be safe.


----------



## NEDYARB

Good luck to everyone today.Be safe.


----------



## nicko

Good luck everybody. I'm sitting in my car up in Mt Penn 5C and the rain is still steady with occasional heavier bursts. It slows down enough to gets your hopes up and then it dumps for a bit. The weather radar is showing a period of rain through at least 7 am.


----------



## PAdorn

Rain is pretty much over in 4a boys. I'm up in stand and ready to go!!! Perfect wind for me too! I about fell off my ladder when I got to top and there was huge spider sitting on my stand. I missed him with stick so the little **** is still here somewhere. I hate spiders!!


----------



## Tim Snyder

Good luck to everybody in the woods today. Be safe and have fun!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Went out at 5:30 and raining here in 5B. Try again another day...


----------



## Billy H

It is 6:20 Am . I am in my favorite spot on couch with a nice cup of coffee. Weather radar looks like it is just about done raining. Guys in your stands hang in there. The deer will be on the move soon


----------



## nicko

Got in my stand before 6:30. Rain has just about stopped. Opening day. Nice.


----------



## Hey Abbott

It's raining here in 2g seems like it's slowing down though.


----------



## kyle31490

No rain here in 2f. Very nice weather. New spot, seen a grouse and squirrel so far.


----------



## Antihk7

4d hasn't rained since early am it's been nice got in the stand around 5 just relaxing


----------



## davepfb

Stopped raining here in 1a still alittle windy though. Haven't seen anything yet hopfully something comes out soon


----------



## PAdorn

Still a few showers here and there in 4a. But not bad at all.


----------



## tom071984

3 does and three 1.5 year old bucks


----------



## Carcher196

Stopped raining in 5a wind sw, nothing yet kinda diss appointed been seeing deer here everyday morn and night. Wind is in my favor where are they.....grrrr I got a 5 yr 8 pt and 3 yr old 8


----------



## Carcher196

Nicknames rocky and bullwinkle


----------



## tyepsu

No rain here in 2 a. Just quite windy. so far I've seen a doe, 1 1/2 old 6 point along with a wide 2 1/2 year old 8.


----------



## Billy H

With the on and off again showers being called for ( and happening) in 5 C till mid to late morning along with heavy cloud cover I have a suspicion they will be pretty well locked down till its time for the evening feed.


----------



## C_McK

Just a drizzle in the AM when I got in. Now it's great, but no movement except 3 squirrels. I just wanted to get the jitters out in AM, this is a PM spot. Good luck and strap in!


----------



## nicko

I think I'm getting down from my stand… Wind has kicked up pretty good and my tree is swaying back-and-forth and the wind direction is all wrong now


----------



## Mathias

Steady rain here in 3C, although lighter than earlier. Wind has subsided, it was gusting pretty well last night and early this am.
Only saw 2 deer in my fields so far. 
Temps are going to fall here to the 30's overnight, so this afternoon should be a great sit…..


----------



## Prisoner$

Sun out in 1A , live from the stand !


----------



## JFoutdoors

Still raining here in 3A. Woke up at 5:20 heard rain and wind fell back asleep at 5:21 haha.


----------



## pope125

Glad I listened to my gut and not the weatherman her in 5C been raining off and on all morning . Heavy at times !!


----------



## jesses80

boy it was hell waking up at 9:30 it was tuff but somebody had to do it will be out this afternoon unless this wind does not die down here in 2h.


----------



## nicko

Saw three at 50+ yards which recharged me so I'm back up in the stand. Rain has stopped and wind died down.


----------



## NEDYARB

great morning in sw Pa. Rain stopped at 6 and wind wasn't bad.Saw 13 does/fawns.Unfortunately the adult does didn't offer great shot opportunities.My father and my buddy both saw multiple bucks.As expected a major coldfront in early oct. really had them moving.I suspect this eve will be more of the same.All the deer I saw were gorging themselves on acorns.


----------



## jhauser

big old goose egg this am. Nice morning though some rain before i climbed in and then the sun came out stayed till 10 am


----------



## Prisoner$

I didn't see anything all morning, was there from 6:30 am till 10:30 am.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Saw a fox. In the stand by 530 and got out at 1030. Man did it pour from 545-8 though!


----------



## tdonovan55

Nothing here this morning, heard a couple twigs break and leaves rustle in the dark, but still quite a bit of vegetation to tell what it was,
Man in poured swirling wind, not sure why I went out but I did, looking nicer out now, but I'm at work. Evening should be better hopefully.
Be careful everybody.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

2c was a bust this morning couldn't of shot if one would've come by due to my tree swaying lol. Was nice to be out there though. Going out the evening with hopes that the wind will die down some.


----------



## tyepsu

Here is the best of the bucks I saw this morning and passed on.


----------



## tyepsu

And here is why


----------



## kyle31490

I have no idea where to try tonight... No real food here.


----------



## Viper69

Sat from 630 to 1030 and saw nothing and got a little wet. Just had to get out. Wind picking up now. Be back out this afternoon anyway.


----------



## Carcher196

Saw nothing in stand. Got out tried to stalk up the ridge and pushed up and 8 pt no shot though


----------



## hrtlnd164

Sure was a damp breezy morning, just walked in from the stand. Saw a doe with two fawns, a 4 and a small 7 and 1 unidentified. All movement was from 8:30-10:30. Felt good to be in a tree again!


----------



## LetThemGrow

kyle31490 said:


> I have no idea where to try tonight... No real food here.


Deer eat...gotta be something or there would be no deer?


----------



## kyle31490

LetThemGrow said:


> Deer eat...gotta be something or there would be no deer?


That about explains northern pa lol.

14 of us out this morning texting each other. No deer seen. That's normal unfortunately.


----------



## nicko

I was out of the woods by 11am. I kicked up a few on the way out and I think they were probably the same ones I saw a couple hours earlier. Other than that, nothing come by my stand. The deer I saw was while I was on foot. 

The acorn crop is really down this year where I'm hunting after a bumper crop last year and I'm seeing very few. We'll see how things go once the weather starts to improve and temps drop.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Just went out and took a ride around on the quad and saw nothing but good deer sign. It got me excited so I think im heading out early tonight.


----------



## onebigdude

Been in stand since 6:30 in 1A. Had a broadside doe around 9:15 that I couldn't get a clean shot at so I passed. Around 10, this little guy came through. He's been all over my cams so it was nice to see him in person


----------



## kyle31490

Got the climber ready. Gonna go sit by come clear cuts, hoping the deer are browsing.


----------



## jacobh

In stand now til dark good luck all be safe and shoot straight hoping to see pics some buck pics tonight


----------



## swpahoythunter

Not a bad morning. Saw 12 total including a few small bucks and this 10 got the free pass. Hoping tonight will be better.


----------



## Mathias

SWPA- good for you!


----------



## River420Bottom

nothing in the morning, which I was surprised about I felt pretty sure of that set, ready for the evening hunting the giant ive been scouting but saw 2 other trucks on the same farm which is kind of a downer, plus the wind ripping how it is right now.. oh well we will see


----------



## nicko

I can feel it cooling down outside right now. Damn I wish I was back in the stand tonight. Post up some kills boys.


----------



## River420Bottom

definitely calming down and temps dropping, might turn out to be nicer then I originally thought


----------



## Hey Abbott

I wish I could get out tonight because the temperature is dropping nicely. The wind is pretty nasty though.


----------



## PAdorn

Heading back out now. Really windy but suppose to die down before dark.


----------



## Craig17356

Getting whipped around the stand now lol. I hope the winds die down towards dark.


----------



## alancac98

Front just pushed rain on top of me here in Central PA as I was getting ready to go out. Looks like things are calming down outside, so I'm outta here. Good luck tonight. It looks things will clear out by 6 PM.


----------



## JSaxon06

. View from the stand tonight


----------



## River420Bottom

Starting into prime time for tonight, it cleared up here


----------



## kyle31490

Clear in 3a. Deer should be moving! Not by me though...


----------



## Buc5084

Buddy shot a 9-10 pt tonight. Waiting on pictures.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Saw 3 does tonight. Started out at the apple trees across the field then moved to my eagle seed broadside food plot then came out at 35yds in front of me. Watching them use the things i put there for them was enough for me and didnt even want to shoot them.


----------



## PA.JAY

had a perfect 8 @ 30 yards I needed him to take 1 step from behind tree . turned other way . windy in morning got cold and wet left at lunch .


----------



## BringEmNorth

7 doe at 68yds today in the bean field at first light. Walked into a corn field after they got their fill of beans. Rainy and swirling wind early then SW wind. Had to leave at 1030 and come into work. I hate being on call during archery season.


----------



## golfanddeernut

saw my target buck at 30 but he did not give me a shot. Hope he crosses the same way next week and I will be ready.


----------



## PAdorn

One doe at 25 yds tonight and a spike at about 5 yards right before dark. I thought about shooting doe but I was getting a really nice buck on camera there and figured the first day I'd hold off.


----------



## rambofirstblood

In the tree at 3:15 this afternoon in 1b
At 6:15 all heck broke out ...a wall of wind & sleet.
Got back to the truck it was 38 degrees
:smow:
no deer tonite.


----------



## John D 194

Neighbor shot this guy this mourning.I saw 12 this evening 11 doe and 1 small buck.


----------



## jesses80

I was in the perfect spot not to see anything tonight .


----------



## John_pro

11 doe, a small 5, and a small 6. Every deer seemed to pass by me at 5-10 yards. Best Night in a long time.


----------



## Viper69

Four buck tonight. A 6, 5, 4 and a spike. Also three doe. No shooters today. Real windy tonight thats for sure.


----------



## hoytman63

spike ,4 does and a button buck


----------



## PAdorn

john d 194 said:


> View attachment 2055095
> neighbor shot this guy this mourning.i saw 12 this evening 11 doe and 1 small buck.


nice buck!!!


----------



## swpahoythunter

Buc5084 said:


> Buddy shot a 9-10 pt tonight. Waiting on pictures.


Any pics yet? What area was he hunting?


----------



## Ryanp019

After 6pm the wind stopped and the flood gates opened. Had about 9 total doe and a spike parade by me headed out to the field


----------



## Buc5084




----------



## tdonovan55

Shot this doe tonight, she was the biggest of the group, no bucks today, 10 yards right under the stand, misjudged distance a little, got her too high, but the Rage Chisel tip let her go about 50 yards and she was done. Now to focus on the bucks now that I got the swacking jeeters out of the system, Jennings bow, carbon express blue streak, rage chisel tip.


----------



## pa bovo

You guys are killing me. I was stuck at work all weekend can't wait till Monday


----------



## manowar669

Hunted all day. AM was a bust. PM had 2 turkeys pass by at 6:20 and a doe ran right past me at 10 yards right at 7pm, then stopped behind brush (like she knew where I had a shot, and not, and that I had 1 minute of legal time left). She flicked her tail as if to say "F you!", and walked off behind the brush. Forgot my sweatshirt for the PM hunt, and froze to death in the wind. Walked down the hill to the house to the pork and sauerkraut I started in the crock this AM. Had dinner with the wife. We sat by the fire she made out back and had a few beers. Still, no better way to spend my birthday.


----------



## Mathias

Took a nice doe this afternoon. Saw 11 deer only, one buck, a spike. 15 yard shot with my Phoenix and a Solid broad head. She went approx 40 yards, great blood trail. I like these heads.
View attachment 2055200
View attachment 2055201


----------



## cc122368

Guess I was right there with you Jesse all I got was wet and beat with sleet.


----------



## jesses80

yea what really stunk I underdressed for the weather and was shivering for the last hour of light I did see deer under the apple trees when I spotted on my way home.


----------



## j.d.m.

pa bovo said:


> You guys are killing me. I was stuck at work all weekend can't wait till Monday


Yup, me too. Typing this on my break right now. will have this coming weekend off though. And as normal, supposed to rain.


----------



## ernieball33

Passed on a year and half old solid 7 point first thing this morning. 150 yards later another guy shot him. Very disappointed to let another buck with great potential walk only to see him shot. That buck might have been a trophy to that guy and if that's the case...congrats, I'm truly happy for you. Just be mindful that in a state where huntable land can be hard to find that even after your kill, you don't need to talk at the top of your lungs and ruin the wood for everyone else hunting.

The crazy part is that I chose to hunt this property, 1,600 foot elevation, over the 'mountain' with 2,100 foot elevation to avoid some of the wind. At 1,700 my treestand was moving so much that after 9:00 I could not have taken a safe shot, so I got down. I took a ride at 11:00 to the 'mountain' and saw 12 does, a mature 8 point and a 2 1/2 year old 7 point all out feeding along the road in different places while I drove. The wind was hardly blowing up that high and the deer were calm, relaxed and feeding around Noon.

I realized it's so important to not only know the direction and strength of your wind, but to know where the wind is coming from and what kind of front is bringing it in. While it might be 25+ mph gusts at 1,700 feet, it might only be 10 - 15 mph gusts 20 miles north of you.

While I don't understand exactly how the higher elevation could have so much less wind when a front is affecting the same area, it makes me realize that i need to study the different storms moving through an area and get to know how they will affect one area verses another.


----------



## PaBone

Just a beautiful, clear, crisp, calm morning on this Sunday. Make sure you guys go to church and don't bother any farmers today and whatever you do don't hunt.


----------



## alancac98

Saw two does and fawn. The first doe slipped across a road to a guys apple trees about 60 yards from me. The other doe and her little on came right underneath me. I actually didn't see the little one and had drawn back on the doe, now standing 10 in front of my stand broadside. Heard a crack and looked right through the mesh platform and saw the little one standing there. Needless to say, I let down. Just couldn't come to orphan the little one. Now, if momma and the little one would have been with a group of does and yearlings traveling together, it may have been a different story, but they were all alone. Had shot a doe with a little one like that several years ago. I hit her little far back and gave her the night, When I went in the AM to find her, the little one was standing beside her and didn't go more than 30 yards from me as I gutted her out. You could tell in the leaves where the yearling had slept cuddled up beside her momma. The yearling actually followed me out of the woods until I drove off. Gotta say I was crying pretty hard at the time. Don't want to encounter that again, so unless they are with a group, I won't shoot.


----------



## skinner2

PaBone said:


> Just a beautiful, clear, crisp, calm morning on this Sunday. Make sure you guys go to church and don't bother any farmers today and whatever you do don't hunt.


x 2. Besides who would want to sit in a treestand on such a nice morning. Lol


----------



## nicko

ernieball33 said:


> Passed on a year and half old solid 7 point first thing this morning. 150 yards later another guy shot him. Very disappointed to let another buck with great potential walk only to see him shot. That buck might have been a trophy to that guy and if that's the case...congrats, I'm truly happy for you. Just be mindful that in a state where huntable land can be hard to find that even after your kill, you don't need to talk at the top of your lungs and ruin the wood for everyone else hunting............


Look on the bright side. He's burned his buck tag early so he's done.


----------



## vonfoust

jesses80 said:


> yea what really stunk I underdressed for the weather and was shivering for the last hour of light I did see deer under the apple trees when I spotted on my way home.


You spotted on your way home with your bow in the vehicle?


----------



## palimbhanger

Matt Musto said:


> 133"


Are u drunk?


----------



## PAdorn

Are we ever going to be allowed hunting on Sundays??? Today would have been a beautiful day to be in the woods


----------



## jesses80

ya with my trucks headlights lots of apple trees next to the roads where I hunt.


vonfoust said:


> You spotted on your way home with your bow in the vehicle?


----------



## zmelcher123

Smoked a doe at 12 yards but the highlight of my night was when a flying squirrel came gliding through and came within a foot of landing on me. Almost jumped out of my treestand haha! Shot her with a Rage Extreme. Bought them mainly for turkeys but I decided to experiment with them this deer season. I'm normally a Swhacker guy and love them but my curiosity usually gets the best of me. Had a full pass-through with a good entry and exit hole (exited right behind the off leg, basically in her armpit). But the surprising part was that she didn't bleed a TON and went around 200 yards. I was really surprised how far she went and that she didn't bleed more, considering the location of the shot. I'm guessing because of the treestand angle I could have only gotten one lung. I didn't really think about it at the time but I should have checked more thoroughly while gutting her.

Not one of my most photogenic pics...


----------



## jesses80

congrats on a nice doe.


----------



## jdmaxwell

8 pt 17 in.. 25 yds 50 yd recovery Saturday evening..
QAD Exodus Broadhead

Not a monster, but he came closest as light was fading..


----------



## Matt Musto

palimbhanger said:


> Are u drunk?


Yes, but your an idiot and at least I can sober up. :RockOn: Let me guess you think its a 150?


----------



## nicko

jdmaxwell said:


> 8 pt 17 in.. 25 yds 50 yd recovery Saturday evening..
> QAD Exodus Broadhead
> 
> Not a monster, but he came closest as light was fading..


Dude, don't talk your deer down. Not everybody shoots booners. That's a real nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Scotty C

First Evening success. 5C doe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Dude, don't talk your deer down. Not everybody shoots booners. That's a real nice buck. Congrats!


Well said Nick!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Shot this guy at 5:40pm on Saturday here in 1B. I had full velvet pictures of him 2 weeks ago. First buck I have ever killed that I had trailcam pictures of. Shot him at 12 yards eating acorns and went 30 yards.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck guys - congrats!

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

LXhuntinPA said:


> Shot this guy at 5:40pm on Saturday here in 1B. I had full velvet pictures of him 2 weeks ago. First buck I have ever killed that I had trailcam pictures of. Shot him at 12 yards eating acorns and went 30 yards.


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## PAdorn

jdmaxwell said:


> 8 pt 17 in.. 25 yds 50 yd recovery Saturday evening..
> QAD Exodus Broadhead
> 
> Not a monster, but he came closest as light was fading..
> 
> View attachment 2055972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055973


Very nice pa buck. You should be proud of him. Congrats to you sir!


----------



## bkellybe

Awesome bucks guys! Congrats on cashing in early.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hope this one is still around


----------



## TRex18

First PA Hammer for me! QAD Exudus balled him up! Great Characteristics on his face and neck. He looks like battle tank bully.


----------



## TRex18

Last pic is his neck...imagine that thing in November!


----------



## BoHunter0210

Great buck TRex18! That is a nice neck roast!


----------



## JFoutdoors

Finally hunting one of my regular season spots. It boarders a state park and lots of deer usually come through. Hopefully something moves with all this wind. 


Congrats on the buck TRex


----------



## nicko

Been in the stand since 3pm. Nothing moving yet but it's beautiful out here.


----------



## bkellybe

Awesome buck Trex! Up in the stand as well. Good luck to those out.


----------



## PAdorn

TRex18 said:


> First PA Hammer for me! QAD Exudus balled him up! Great Characteristics on his face and neck. He looks like battle tank bully.


Awesome buck man! Congrats!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

congrats on the buck TRex18!


----------



## Squirrel

That's a cool buck, congrats!


----------



## C_McK

TRex18 said:


> First PA Hammer for me! QAD Exudus balled him up! Great Characteristics on his face and neck. He looks like battle tank bully.



That's a brute. Definitely an old boy, congrats.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Nice one TRex18...congrats


----------



## nicko

Blanked again tonight. Sat from 3:00pm until 6:45 and aside from bumping one on the walk in, I saw nothing. That's three sits on this property and nothing seen from my stands. The down acorn crop on this property is definitely going to make this year a tougher nut to crack.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> Blanked again tonight. Sat from 3:00pm until 6:45 and aside from bumping one on the walk in, I saw nothing. That's three sits on this property and nothing seen from my stands. The down acorn crop on this property is definitely going to make this year a tougher nut to crack.


Yep I agree. Early season is gonna be tough with the acorn crop but the rut always has them moving! I sat till six, then it started pouring. I did see two long beards though


----------



## Double"O"

Remember to bend at the waist gents....that is all...yes im still mad at myself


----------



## JFoutdoors

Saw a decent buck at last light tonight at about 60yds then had two does standing next to my truck as I was walking out. It was a slow night.


----------



## kyle31490

I sat from 4-7 tonight. Saw nothing as usual.


----------



## TRex18

Hey guys.....just askin....is my buck have a roman nose or broke it last year?


----------



## Darkvador

TRex18 said:


> Hey guys.....just askin....is my buck have a roman nose or broke it last year?


I was going to ask if he ran into a tree after you shot him. I have seen some roman noses in my day but he is sporting a Jamie Farr.


----------



## Darkvador

This moon sucks. All my deer are gonna be out of whack for at least a week. We will get a good moon just in time for the lull. I have a daytime full moon buck pic from last month. That's where I am headed in the morning.


----------



## ollie6x47

Got in the stand at 445 and at 515 a big coyote came by chasing a small doe. BIG mistake. Rage extreme at 47yds took him out of the fawn killing business.


----------



## Darkvador

ollie6x47 said:


> Got in the stand at 445 and at 515 a big coyote came by chasing a small doe. BIG mistake. Rage extreme at 47yds took him out of the fawn killing business.


Good job.


----------



## AHOR45

Saw the same little doe tonight that i saw saturday morning. Glad to hear a guy is sitting close to me and sees a 6 point and some other deer aswell tonight. NOT! They need to come in range to me.


----------



## Jacks&opie

That is a Roman nose. If your getting it mounted make sure they keep it that way. That is a somewhat rare.


----------



## golfanddeernut

Jacks&opie said:


> That is a Roman nose. If your getting it mounted make sure they keep it that way. That is a somewhat rare.


the problem is taxidermists just buy forms anymore, they would have to break the form to do it. A good one could do it.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Blanked again tonight. Sat from 3:00pm until 6:45 and aside from bumping one on the walk in, I saw nothing. That's three sits on this property and nothing seen from my stands. The down acorn crop on this property is definitely going to make this year a tougher nut to crack.


Could be worse. You could be sitting in a San Diego hotel after working 12 hours (and wishing that the plant you were at would let you stay longer so you could get done earlier) and hoping to get out of there by Friday so you could sit in a stand and take your son out for deer and youth pheasant on Saturday.


----------



## jesses80

glad I was at work it was pouring up here till dark probably would have been good from 10-3 before the rain came in.


----------



## vonfoust

jesses80 said:


> ya with my trucks headlights lots of apple trees next to the roads where I hunt.


Gotcha! You mean you were 'seeing deer with my headlights' for all those PGC officers here!:wink:


----------



## PAdorn

ollie6x47 said:


> Got in the stand at 445 and at 515 a big coyote came by chasing a small doe. BIG mistake. Rage extreme at 47yds took him out of the fawn killing business.


That's awesome man!!


----------



## jdmaxwell

TRex18... Congrats Awesome Buck//


----------



## bkellybe

JFoutdoors said:


> Saw a decent buck at last light tonight at about 60yds then had two does standing next to my truck as I was walking out. It was a slow night.


I had the opposite. Saw two doe in the stand and kicked up a decent buck out by the truck. Was raining acorns around me but nothing came munching But squirrels. Bunch of deer in landowners lawn on the walk out.


----------



## PaBone

golfanddeernut said:


> the problem is taxidermists just buy forms anymore, they would have to break the form to do it. A good one could do it.


A taxidermist will build the nose up with clay to get the roman nose, should not be a problem for them.


----------



## PaBone

I tried to stick it out last night until a giant storm hit and blew my umbrella off the tree and onto the ground, I didn't have the pin in the mount. Then I started thinking about the broccoli soup and pulled pork sandwiches my wife made while being pelted with rain and thought no deer is worth staying any longer.


----------



## PAdorn

PaBone said:


> I tried to stick it out last night until a giant storm hit and blew my umbrella off the tree and onto the ground, I didn't have the pin in the mount. Then I started thinking about the broccoli soup and pulled pork sandwiches my wife made while being pelted with rain and thought no deer is worth staying any longer.


Your making me hungry! Haha


----------



## jesses80

no doubt love pulled pork.


----------



## dspell20




----------



## dspell20

20.5 inch wide main frame 10pt shot in 2b yesterday morning by my hunting partner. We've been watching him all summer.


----------



## nicko

Great looking buck.


----------



## nicko

Just checked the weather. More rain on Saturday morning. Sigh......


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2056773



Nice buck, Congrats !!


----------



## PAdorn

dspell20 said:


> 20.5 inch wide main frame 10pt shot in 2b yesterday morning by my hunting partner. We've been watching him all summer.


That is a nice buck!


----------



## Billy H

Some great bucks falling. Been a slow start for me . So far i have 18 hours of stand time and have only seen four doe. Come on November.


----------



## titus2423

Today is my first day on stand, had to work Saturday and yesterday. Gonna be out tomorrow too. Hopefully something comes by, I'd like to end a 2 year drought!


----------



## Billy H

I am in the stand also. Have not seen a thing this morning.


----------



## jcsports96

Went out the first day and saw 22 doe and 3 buck. All to small to take and fill my tag on the first day. Pretty exciting though. Can't wait to hit the stand again.


----------



## kyle31490

jcsports96 said:


> Went out the first day and saw 22 doe and 3 buck. All to small to take and fill my tag on the first day. Pretty exciting though. Can't wait to hit the stand again.


That's more deer than I'll see all of bow and gun season!

I sat in the downpour last night with a cold, I guess I just don't know when to quit.

I'm really hoping to see the first deer of season tonight.


----------



## jacobh

Bad moon boys it's gotta get better


----------



## schlep1967

11 hours in the woods for me so far. And not a deer to be found. They are there, we can see them at night with the spotlight. But I think they are living in the corn. Moving around the point tonight to see if any are coming down to the fields on the other side of the hill. 
We went all of September with little to no rain. With a small pond hidden back in the woods I thought I was golden. And then with opening day came the rain. Not so golden now.


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck guys. I'm going to have my five year old son tag along tonight. I'd love to shoot something with him with me


----------



## pope125

Hunted both morning and afternoon yesterday didn't have the greatest wind and saw over 30 deer .


----------



## wgvtheduke

On the board....shot this doe at 22 yards with a G5 T3....20 yard recovery.....3D


----------



## PAdorn

Awesome! ^^^^ my broadhead of choice also


----------



## TRex18

golfanddeernut said:


> the problem is taxidermists just buy forms anymore, they would have to break the form to do it. A good one could do it.


Took it this morning.....made sure the nose and neck was stressed in the final detail....he was really nice about it and is going to call me Friday when he gets is skinned off to tell me if its Roman or Broken last year.....He said ..."that nose is going to be custom"...haha.....Super nice guy....I'm sure it will work out...


----------



## wgvtheduke

Thx Dorn......yea they put nice holes in'em don't they!!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Got on the board with a small doe who just wouldn't stop teasing me as I waited for horns to show up. Need some colder weather for my stand locations. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

i had an interesting end to my opening day on saturday...

http://youtu.be/eNboBIPBgxM


----------



## jesses80

way to get it done Pa boys gonna be out Saturday afternoon again.


----------



## jacobh

This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison


----------



## jesses80

good video at least you had some excitement.


MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> i had an interesting end to my opening day on saturday...
> 
> http://youtu.be/eNboBIPBgxM


----------



## jesses80

that's a stroker buck there I would be proud to hit that with my truck ha ha.


jacobh said:


> This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

jesses80 said:


> good video at least you had some excitement.


thanks, i could actually feel her on the tree when she started to climb up.


----------



## jesses80

good thing she went a way and didn't decide to come up the tree and have a meet and great.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

yeah really. i wasn't too fond of the fact that she had cubs with her. i kind of wished she kept going instead of stopping and wanting to come up. this was the first time i didn't carry my pistol with me in the last few years too.


----------



## jesses80

I never carried a pistol with me while hunting in archery but the last couple run inns with yotes are making me consider it.


----------



## jetdrvr

jacobh said:


> This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison


that photo has been floating around for a couple weeks now….its been killed in twenty different counties from ohio to pa.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

jacobh said:


> This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison


That buck has been hit by a car all over the state. I got that picture 2 weeks ago saying it was hit by me here in Erie


----------



## jetdrvr

LXhuntinPA said:


> That buck has been hit by a car all over the state. I got that picture 2 weeks ago saying it was hit by me here in Erie


yep, i live in girard pa said it was hit right down the road from me..


----------



## schlep1967

jacobh said:


> This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison


I've seen the trailcam pics of it on the hoof. And the guys that hunt that farm are just fine with everybody else claiming where it is from. I'll give you central PA. That is close enough.


----------



## schlep1967

Looks like the PGC got another trophy. Thanks to the scumbag that shot it with a rifle in September. ABC27Link


----------



## jacobh

It's by State college. This pic was taken by my fathers friend who works for the road crew there


----------



## PAdorn

schlep1967 said:


> Looks like the PGC got another trophy. Thanks to the scumbag that shot it with a rifle in September. ABC27Link


I despise poachers


----------



## irishiup

That same "roadkill" pic was posted in the HuntingPA forums and someone found a link from 2011 or 2012 of someone posting the same picture on a different site. 

As for the poacher, what a great deer and a shame for everyone who was ethically hunting it. What joy would anyone ever get from spotlighting and shooting a deer illegally? It's so ridiculous.


----------



## irishiup

See page four of the thread for a link back to another site in 2011: http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3400121&page=4


----------



## jacobh

Crazy sorry for posting this guy was suppose to be pretty reliable source. My apologies


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Crazy sorry for posting this guy was suppose to be pretty reliable source. My apologies


Time for a different source Scott.


----------



## irishiup

Schlep's buddies either got a different monster on their farm or he's got some 'splaining to do, too. :zip:


----------



## schlep1967

irishiup said:


> Schlep's buddies either got a different monster on their farm or he's got some 'splaining to do, too. :zip:


Must be a different monster. I'll look closer at his pics when I get a chance.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

jacobh said:


> This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison


And it starts for this season....these pics surface every year, let me guess, you got that info and pic in text message? Let me guess further, it's not someone you actually know that hit it? 99% of those are just rumors and I'm assuming for my good an everyone else's that this is the same


----------



## jacobh

Let me guess if u read what I wrote you'd know the answers to that!!!! Yes the guy was usually a pretty good source as he's road crew and has to go to these accidents. Anyway guess only u can post what you've heard the rest of us are just trying to spread rumors 



SwitchbckXT said:


> And it starts for this season....these pics surface every year, let me guess, you got that info and pic in text message? Let me guess further, it's not someone you actually know that hit it? 99% of those are just rumors and I'm assuming for my good an everyone else's that this is the same


----------



## JFoutdoors

Got into the stand late tonight. Had a lady come out of the neighbors house to tell me I couldn't hunt. She worked for the people who live their and didn't know the property lines. One quick call to my uncle (property owner) and was told to tell her to get lost. Then she tried to tell me that there are dogs and cats around and I might shoot one. I told her to have a good day and walked off to my stand.


----------



## PAdorn

JFoutdoors said:


> Got into the stand late tonight. Had a lady come out of the neighbors house to tell me I couldn't hunt. She worked for the people who live their and didn't know the property lines. One quick call to my uncle (property owner) and was told to tell her to get lost. Then she tried to tell me that there are dogs and cats around and I might shoot one. I told her to have a good day and walked off to my stand.


Some people are idiots


----------



## SwitchbckXT

jacobh said:


> Let me guess if u read what I wrote you'd know the answers to that!!!! Yes the guy was usually a pretty good source as he's road crew and has to go to these accidents. Anyway guess only u can post what you've heard the rest of us are just trying to spread rumors


I didn't search through all of your posts for extra facts, all I did was read what I quoted in my message....and unless he took the picture with his own phone, I still wouldn't believe it  Don't go getting your panties all in a bunch now


----------



## SwitchbckXT

JFoutdoors said:


> Got into the stand late tonight. Had a lady come out of the neighbors house to tell me I couldn't hunt. She worked for the people who live their and didn't know the property lines. One quick call to my uncle (property owner) and was told to tell her to get lost. Then she tried to tell me that there are dogs and cats around and I might shoot one. I told her to have a good day and walked off to my stand.


This is a constant issue in the areas I hunt in MD....I just got use to it...Don't let it ruin your hunt...Good Luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

JFoutdoors said:


> Got into the stand late tonight. Had a lady come out of the neighbors house to tell me I couldn't hunt. She worked for the people who live their and didn't know the property lines. One quick call to my uncle (property owner) and was told to tell her to get lost. Then she tried to tell me that there are dogs and cats around and I might shoot one. I told her to have a good day and walked off to my stand.



Been there...cell phones are great aren't they....years ago the dilemma would have been worse...

Joe


----------



## simms125

Nothing yet in 2c anyone else seeing any movement tonight?


----------



## fatsbucknut

jacobh said:


> This one was hit by a car about a week ago in western Pa by rock view prison




That buck was killed by a car in 2011 in Michigan. Rockview is nearly is the geographical center of Pa.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=284102.0


----------



## jacobh

Ok if you read my posts after I'm aware.... Rock view is by sate college I know and yes I now know it was killed in Michigan in 2011 let's move on


----------



## manowar669

5 sits in 5B so far, public land. Saw one doe, a few turkeys. Slow start, like last season. I did see 2 deer in my front yard going out, just eyes that ran off at 5:45. I walk onto the public land from my own.


----------



## nicko

JFoutdoors said:


> Got into the stand late tonight. Had a lady come out of the neighbors house to tell me I couldn't hunt. She worked for the people who live their and didn't know the property lines. One quick call to my uncle (property owner) and was told to tell her to get lost. *Then she tried to tell me that there are dogs and cats around and I might shoot one.* I told her to have a good day and walked off to my stand.


........because that's what we hunters do. We shoot at anything and everything without identifying it. 

This is the weak list ditch argument of an anti.


----------



## PAdorn

Saw five does tonight in 4A. I'll be out again Thursday eve. DAMN I love bow hunting!


----------



## JFoutdoors

nicko said:


> ........because that's what we hunters do. We shoot at anything and everything without identifying it.
> 
> This is the weak list ditch argument of an anti.


Its funny because the neighbor always lets the dogs out when i get there to see who i am so they wont bark when im in the woods. The neighbors know i hunt there and have never given me any problems. I have no idea who this lady was, she said she works for them or something. It must have been her first day because ive been hunting there for like 6 years now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Let me guess if u read what I wrote you'd know the answers to that!!!! Yes the guy was usually a pretty good source as he's road crew and has to go to these accidents. Anyway guess only u can post what you've heard the rest of us are just trying to spread rumors


Some folks have a reputation for posting things that aren't so....your emotional reaction here isn't helping.


----------



## gcab

you sure?


----------



## kyle31490

I sat in the down pour in 3a tonight. 12 hours on stand so far this season. Still no sightings.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

Went for a quick walk with the bow tonight after shooting for about an hr. Didn't see anything but I did find this shed. It's only the 2nd one I've ever found...


----------



## PAdorn

Should be a real nice buck this year!^^^


----------



## hartzell932

Well now there is a 80% chance of rain all day Saturday here in the SE. Why not!


----------



## Mathias

hartzell932 said:


> Well now there is a 80% chance of rain all day Saturday here in the SE. Why not!


Accu-weather, lol. Just like the "severe" t-storms _predicted_ for last night……...


----------



## PAdorn

hartzell932 said:


> Well now there is a 80% chance of rain all day Saturday here in the SE. Why not!


Yep calling for 40% now for Saturday morning in central pa. Yesterday before I went hunting around 4 I checked and it said thunderstorms possible at 730. I thought great! Half hour later I climb in my stand at 430 and check again. This time t storms starting at 5:30. Geeze! I wish I had a job where I could be right 1% of the time and not get fired


----------



## jesses80

how about it I think they did better at predicting the weather when they used less high tech equipment .


PAdorn said:


> Yep calling for 40% now for Saturday morning in central pa. Yesterday before I went hunting around 4 I checked and it said thunderstorms possible at 730. I thought great! Half hour later I climb in my stand at 430 and check again. This time t storms starting at 5:30. Geeze! I wish I had a job where I could be right 1% of the time and not get fired


----------



## Matt Musto

LetThemGrow said:


> Some folks have a reputation for posting things that aren't so....your emotional reaction here isn't helping.


There are also no does and only small basket rack six pointers in Montgomery County due to high grading.


----------



## Double"O"

I am currently standing by to be overrun by squirells...

I did have four deer down hill in a field awhile ago...not sure what they were.
hopin they turn and head for the beechnut patch im in


----------



## Applebag

I'm also enjoying the 6 thousand squirrels below me. Just had a buck barely in sight walk up the trail that I'm NOT on. Gonna change sets for the evening push.


----------



## jimmypa22

Had my first sit this a.m..got spanked but when I pulled my SD card before the hunt ..I had a shooter 6 at about 10 pm the night before so it had me alertthe whole hunt..how are you guys doing as far a buck cam.pics??


----------



## jimmypa22

jimmypa22 said:


> Had my first sit this a.m..got spanked but when I pulled my SD card before the hunt ..I had a shooter 6 at about 10 pm the night before so it had me alertthe whole hunt..how are you guys doing as far a buck cam.pics??


By spanked I mean skunked...spanked would have been bad either though


----------



## dspell20

Great night in the woods tonight in 2B. Got out just before the storm and deer were on the move. I shot this mature 8pt crushing the acorns. Well over 200lbs. I've been watching him for 3 years and believe him to be 5 1/2. Top two hit list bucks hit the dirt in the first three days of the season. I still can't believe it


----------



## dspell20

trail cam pic from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mathias

Great buck man, congrats! I'm hitting the oak woods tonight…..


----------



## kyle31490

Ill go out tonight, likely wont see any deer, but im looking forward to the first sit this season with no rain!!!

Great buck Dspell!


I figure if I spend enough time on stand, even a blind squirrel will find a nut eventually!


----------



## Sniper26

Got soaked yesterday evening in 2C, had a small 6 at 40yds and saw 2 bucks feeding in standing soybean on the way out. Didn't have my binos but one looked pretty good. Hunting that spot tonite.


----------



## PAdorn

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2057626
> 
> Great night in the woods tonight in 2B. Got out just before the storm and deer were on the move. I shot this mature 8pt crushing the acorns. Well over 200lbs. I've been watching him for 3 years and believe him to be 5 1/2. Top two hit list bucks hit the dirt in the first three days of the season. I still can't believe it


Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## C_McK

PAdorn said:


> Yep calling for 40% now for Saturday morning in central pa. Yesterday before I went hunting around 4 I checked and it said thunderstorms possible at 730. I thought great! Half hour later I climb in my stand at 430 and check again. This time t storms starting at 5:30. Geeze! I wish I had a job where I could be right 1% of the time and not get fired


Try the weather underground app. It uses private weather stations all across the country. The iPad one is called Wunderstation and it's been dead on so far for me. Predicts the wind very accurately as well since it uses local data not from the nearest airport.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

C_McK said:


> Try the weather underground app. It uses private weather stations all across the country. The iPad one is called Wunderstation and it's been dead on so far for me. Predicts the wind very accurately as well since it uses local data not from the nearest airport.


I second this and I have used it for years


----------



## rambofirstblood

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2057626
> 
> Great night in the woods tonight in 2B. Got out just before the storm and deer were on the move. I shot this mature 8pt crushing the acorns. Well over 200lbs. I've been watching him for 3 years and believe him to be 5 1/2. Top two hit list bucks hit the dirt in the first three days of the season. I still can't believe it


Congrats man...nice one


----------



## PAdorn

C_McK said:


> Try the weather underground app. It uses private weather stations all across the country. The iPad one is called Wunderstation and it's been dead on so far for me. Predicts the wind very accurately as well since it uses local data not from the nearest airport.


Thanks in going to download it now


----------



## MGB

I've now been out every afternoon/evening since opening day (4 days), in three different stands. I haven't even seen or heard a single deer. For the last 5 years we have always seen deer and harvested deer 3/5 years on opening day alone. I have to go back to the drawing board and figure out what changed and what they are doing. I guess that's all part of "hunting" not just harvesting livestock. I'll keep at it, but, honestly I have less than 20 acres to hunt so there's only so many places I can hide. Wish me luck.


----------



## PAdorn

MGB said:


> I've now been out every afternoon/evening since opening day (4 days), in three different stands. I haven't even seen or heard a single deer. For the last 5 years we have always seen deer and harvested deer 3/5 years on opening day alone. I have to go back to the drawing board and figure out what changed and what they are doing. I guess that's all part of "hunting" not just harvesting livestock. I'll keep at it, but, honestly I have less than 20 acres to hunt so there's only so many places I can hide. Wish me luck.


The over abundance of acorns in my neck of woods have deer sitting tight.


----------



## kyle31490

Saw nothing but squirrels again tonight on the 3a/2f border.


----------



## thrust

Had a four point under my stand this evening. No other deer.


----------



## MGB

PAdorn said:


> The over abundance of acorns in my neck of woods have deer sitting tight.


Light mast year here. I thing the farmers need to cut the corn and beans to get them back in the woods.


----------



## PAdorn

MGB said:


> Light mast year here. I thing the farmers need to cut the corn and beans to get them back in the woods.


Yeah that always helps!


----------



## Eman89so

Buddy got a nice 7pt in 2b.. alot of bucks killed in that unit


----------



## jesses80

hang in there guys it will get better once this transition stage ends .


----------



## nicko

It's been a very slow start to the season for me. Deer sightings are way down. I wonder how much of an impact this past winter and the harsh weather had on the herd numbers.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> It's been a very slow start to the season for me. Deer sightings are way down. I wonder how much of an impact this past winter and the harsh weather had on the herd numbers.


Maybe all of those 100,000 thousand doe tags are catching up to use, but nobody on here will agree with that .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Maybe all of those 100,000 thousand doe tags are catching up to use, but nobody on here will agree with that .


In some areas it is having a negative effect. Also factor in the increased number of 'bowhunters' now due to the crossbow use.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

My buddy shot a nice buck last night at our camp.not sure if its a 9 or a 10pt.hit it far back.he is hunting a little strip between a high way and the clarion river.steep bank on one side river on the other.he said be watched and the deer never crossed the river when it got out of sight,and doesnt think it would climb the steep bank and cross the road.he didnt go look for the arrow he walked out the opposite direction and is going back this morning.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> In some areas it is having a negative effect. Also factor in the increased number of 'bowhunters' now due to the crossbow use.


I agree with you both


----------



## PAdorn

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy shot a nice buck last night at our camp.not sure if its a 9 or a 10pt.hit it far back.he is hunting a little strip between a high way and the clarion river.steep bank on one side river on the other.he said be watched and the deer never crossed the river when it got out of sight,and doesnt think it would climb the steep bank and cross the road.he didnt go look for the arrow he walked out the opposite direction and is going back this morning.


Keep us posted!


----------



## jesses80

pope I will agree with it we were handed the keys to the car and we drove it but there is more to the problem then we the hunters killing a lot of deer going on in the woods may it be outlawing ,predators ,and no substantial food sources in a lot of areas in reality all this proved is yes we as hunters need to be policed.


pope125 said:


> Maybe all of those 100,000 thousand doe tags are catching up to use, but nobody on here will agree with that .


----------



## jesses80

sweet hope you guys find him at least he was wise and back out till today.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy shot a nice buck last night at our camp.not sure if its a 9 or a 10pt.hit it far back.he is hunting a little strip between a high way and the clarion river.steep bank on one side river on the other.he said be watched and the deer never crossed the river when it got out of sight,and doesnt think it would climb the steep bank and cross the road.he didnt go look for the arrow he walked out the opposite direction and is going back this morning.


----------



## River420Bottom

Lots of allegheny county deer hitting the ground it seems like, hope the action picks up a little more north


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> Maybe all of those 100,000 thousand doe tags are catching up to use, but nobody on here will agree with that .


I used to blame gun hunters but not anymore. The last 3 years when I took my bucks to the butcher, he was all alone in a sea of dead doe. Archers are doing some damage on the doe population now.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Maybe all of those 100,000 thousand doe tags are catching up to use, but nobody on here will agree with that .


I won't disagree with you. I think multiple factors can be considered now at least where I hunt:

- years of high doe tag allocations
- the harsh winter of 2013-14
- very low mast crop this year

I was on stand for 3 hours today from 10am - 1 pm on a oak flat in one of the few spots I see producing acorns. No scuffled leaves, no droppings, no deer seen. The only positive I can come up with now is that the warm weather is keeping deer from moving and cooler temps will bring increased activity.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I won't disagree with you. I think multiple factors can be considered now at least where I hunt:
> 
> - years of high doe tag allocations
> - the harsh winter of 2013-14
> - very low mast crop this year
> 
> I was on stand for 3 hours today from 10am - 1 pm on a oak flat in one of the few spots I see producing acorns. No scuffled leaves, no droppings, no deer seen. The only positive I can come up with now is that the warm weather is keeping deer from moving and cooler temps will bring increased activity.


Plus the full moon not helping either .


----------



## jacobh

Not as many deer anymore for sure but hey the bucks are bigger!!! That's what Pa wanted


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Not as many deer anymore for sure *but hey the bucks are bigger*!!! That's what Pa wanted


I couldn't tell you. I need to see one first.


----------



## JFoutdoors

I think the weather has a lot to do with people not seeing deer. 75 degrees is not helping deer movement


----------



## nicko

JFoutdoors said:


> I think the weather has a lot to do with people not seeing deer. 75 degrees is not helping deer movement


That's what I'm hanging my hopes on.


----------



## JFoutdoors

nicko said:


> That's what I'm hanging my hopes on.


So am I. The camera is showing deer movement but its very early in the morning and the middle of the night.


----------



## nicko

Temperature this coming Saturday morning is supposed to be a low of 40 but alas, rain too.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Temperature this coming Saturday morning is supposed to be a low of 40 but alas, rain too.


Rain suppose to stop by 10AM .


----------



## Viper69

Lots of smaller buck so far. I am done now for a bit. Can't wait till around Halloween. Things will pick up. Try not to burn out your good stand this time of year. Better times are coming..


----------



## primal-bow

Hoyt1021 said:


> Lots of allegheny county deer hitting the ground it seems like, hope the action picks up a little more north


I hope so too


----------



## primal-bow

I've seen 21 deer in 1 1/2 days that I been out ( all small does) no bucks but there is a lot of signs rubs (most I seen in the last 3 year hunting this spot) scrapes


----------



## skinner2

Viper69 said:


> Lots of smaller buck so far. I am done now for a bit. Can't wait till around Halloween. Things will pick up. Try not to burn out your good stand this time of year. Better times are coming..


Exactly.


----------



## PAdorn

Had a decent eight and a small five walk right under my stand tonight, right before dark.


----------



## ppavolko

Since Tuesday I have seen around 20 doe and 4 or 5 bucks. Not one thing I would have shot .Its staying around 55-60 degrees and they seem to be moving. Havent been on the acorns as much as I thought they would be though.


----------



## jesses80

gonna be another frosty morning up here this getting the kids off to school is killing me with these cold mornings had 32 out this past morning.


----------



## Billy H

Well here I sit. Going into the 20's of hours spent in the stand. Still nothing worth shooting yet. Big bucks are in the area according to my cams. But not moving much in daylight.


----------



## bghunter7777

Billy H said:


> Well here I sit. Going into the 20's of hours spent in the stand. Still nothing worth shooting yet. Big bucks are in the area according to my cams. But not moving much in daylight.


Thats been the story in Mo on public land have at least 5 shooters from one stand but the movement is still after legal shooting hoping this rain lets up for tomorrow we have wind out of the North and temps not getting out of the 50s could be what I need


----------



## tyepsu

I have 3 stand locations where I have located shooters (3 1/2 and 130 or better) via cam over the last few months. I hunted 2 of those stands opening day (morning and evening) and saw a total of 8 deer, including 5 bucks (biggest was a 2 1/2 year old 8 point). Tomorrow is calling for a north wind which is perfect for the other stand. I plan on hunting it in the morning. It will be as much for scouting purposes and to check my camera there which I haven't checked in about a month. If I don't get a shot at a buck there in the morning I plan on staying out of all 3 locations until October 25th at the earliest. I believe in the past few years I overhunted these stands and pushed the mature bucks to be nocturnal (confirmed by cams). Tomorrow afternoon and the 18th I plan on checking out a few new places I got permission to hunt over the past few months. Both are locations that are easy to carry in my climber and hunt. I am as eager as anyone to hunt my best places as often as possible, but I believe I have done more harm than good by doing this over the past few seasons. I was fortunate to shoot a doe in the early antlerless season in 2B, so for the remainder of archery season I am holding out for a P&Y buck.


----------



## dspell20

jacobh said:


> Not as many deer anymore for sure but hey the bucks are bigger!!! That's what Pa wanted


I'm not sure why you can't have both. When I go to ohio they have bigger bucks and I see way more deer


----------



## jacobh

Doe allocations don't allow us to have both. Greed also plays a role. Years of save a buck kill a doe is hurting our deer population and I believe we are seeing that toll now. I could be wrong and in ATs eyes Im sure Im wrong but a lot on here are saying they're not seeing much. I passed 5 small doe and a small 8 pt last night. Most deer I've seen in a long time


----------



## dspell20

Another Allegheny County stud hit the dirt on October 7th. This 10pt was shot by a good buddy of mine. What an unbelievable start to the season here in Western PA. Keep at it and good luck filling those tags


----------



## dspell20

he moved over a mile from his summer feeding range to his fall core area. I would not have believed it if I didn't have pics of him from the summer


----------



## dspell20

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy shot a nice buck last night at our camp.not sure if its a 9 or a 10pt.hit it far back.he is hunting a little strip between a high way and the clarion river.steep bank on one side river on the other.he said be watched and the deer never crossed the river when it got out of sight,and doesnt think it would climb the steep bank and cross the road.he didnt go look for the arrow he walked out the opposite direction and is going back this morning.


Any pics?


----------



## PAdorn

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2059083
> Another Allegheny County stud hit the dirt on October 7th. This 10pt was shot by a good buddy of mine. What an unbelievable start to the season here in Western PA. Keep at it and good luck filling those tags


Yep that's a nice one!


----------



## River420Bottom

More Pittsburgh deer, good job


----------



## NEDYARB

tyepsu said:


> I have 3 stand locations where I have located shooters (3 1/2 and 130 or better) via cam over the last few months. I hunted 2 of those stands opening day (morning and evening) and saw a total of 8 deer, including 5 bucks (biggest was a 2 1/2 year old 8 point). Tomorrow is calling for a north wind which is perfect for the other stand. I plan on hunting it in the morning. It will be as much for scouting purposes and to check my camera there which I haven't checked in about a month. If I don't get a shot at a buck there in the morning I plan on staying out of all 3 locations until October 25th at the earliest. I believe in the past few years I overhunted these stands and pushed the mature bucks to be nocturnal (confirmed by cams). Tomorrow afternoon and the 18th I plan on checking out a few new places I got permission to hunt over the past few months. Both are locations that are easy to carry in my climber and hunt. I am as eager as anyone to hunt my best places as often as possible, but I believe I have done more harm than good by doing this over the past few seasons. I was fortunate to shoot a doe in the early antlerless season in 2B, so for the remainder of archery season I am holding out for a P&Y buck.


Very good advice.I too have made the same mistake.I will hunt fringe areas only till last week of Oct.Also I have become much more aware of my entry and exit routes. Pay attention to your cams.Doesn't make a lot of sense to keep hunting when the bucks you are after are only moving at night.


----------



## tdonovan55

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2059083
> Another Allegheny County stud hit the dirt on October 7th. This 10pt was shot by a good buddy of mine. What an unbelievable start to the season here in Western PA. Keep at it and good luck filling those tags


I still laugh when Pittsburgers come up to NW pa wear I live and hunt in 1b. I tell them you know there are more deer and better buck selection where you live right.


----------



## Squirrel

tdonovan55 said:


> I still laugh when Pittsburgers come up to NW pa wear I live and hunt in 1b. I tell them you know there are more deer and better buck selection where you live right.


The problem is finding a place to hunt here. Not many public lands, most is private land and already have so many guys hunting them you can't get permission.


----------



## nicko

Two hour sit from 11am-1pm on public land today in some thick stuff. Bumped one on the way in but nothing while on stand. Tomorrow morning is looking like a washout. The forecast is showing rain starting at 10pm tonight and running through 2pm tomorrow. Afternoon is looking like a better option.


----------



## hartzell932

nicko said:


> Two hour sit from 11am-1pm on public land today in some thick stuff. Bumped one on the way in but nothing while on stand. Tomorrow morning is looking like a washout. The forecast is showing rain starting at 10pm tonight and running through 2pm tomorrow. Afternoon is looking like a better option.


Yeah this Saturday rain is really starting to bum me out. I started a new job recently and will not have the luxury of a lot of vacation time this year and I am limited to Saturdays only until next year and this will be two weeks in a row of washouts on Saturdays.


----------



## JFoutdoors

High of 57 and low of 30 with zero rain for me tomorrow. Gonna have to dress a little warmer in the morning. Got a call on my way to tioga tonight my brother shot the little 8pt that we have been seeing everyday. He was in the blind for 20 mins and saw a 5pt the 8pt and 3 does.


----------



## jacobh

Saw 2 does shot 1 of them with my new faktor 34. Also saw 2 small bucks. Would post pics but says too large to upload. Good luck guys


----------



## Mr. October

Raining and 60 here tomorrow. Perhaps next Saturday will be better.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Saw 2 does shot 1 of them with my new faktor 34. Also saw 2 small bucks. Would post pics but says too large to upload. Good luck guys


Scott's bloody deer. Congrats!


----------



## tdonovan55

No deer seen this evening. Perfect weather, couple squirrels got me excited a time or two. I tagged a doe last Saturday just waiting for a decent buck, up here in 1b.


----------



## nicko

This rain in the forecast for tomorrow morning is killing me. Grrrrrrr......


----------



## jesses80

congrats scott on a nice doe glade to see you got one now hoping nicko gets his chance I wont be going out till the afternoon I got to get my chicken coupe finished up tomorrow and gonna be cutting more fire wood sunday after this weekend it's game on. I'm starting to think buy the end of October is going to be great hunting as long as we don't get a heat wave.


----------



## JFoutdoors

40 degrees with barley any wind here. They should be moving this morning.


----------



## PAdorn

Awesome morning!! Light light rain. No wind. I'll jacked! Checked my cam this morning at this stand and two really nice bucks in here yesterday


----------



## jimmypa22

Rain here in 5c..so outdoor channel and my cup of coffee it is...in about 2 weeks this rains not going to keep me from hunting..late October and rain is one of my favorite combos...anyone else have their best hunts in the rain?


----------



## jimmypa22

Rain here in 5c..so outdoor channel and my cup of coffee it is...in about 2 weeks this rains not going to keep me from hunting..late October and rain is one of my favorite combos...anyone else have their best hunts in the rain?


----------



## PAdorn

jimmypa22 said:


> Rain here in 5c..so outdoor channel and my cup of coffee it is...in about 2 weeks this rains not going to keep me from hunting..late October and rain is one of my favorite combos...anyone else have their best hunts in the rain?


Yep and I hope this morning is one of them


----------



## Buc5084

PAdorn said:


> Yep and I hope this morning is one of them


Right there with you


----------



## pope125

Weather wise its not looking that great next week .


----------



## PAdorn

Buc5084 said:


> Right there with you


Good luck bro


----------



## Double"O"

Nothin moven here in 2g...well the squirells are lol


----------



## Billy H

Pouring in 5C. After spending many hours in several different areas I think I am done till after the rediculous early muzzle loader season. After then it will be game on.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Pouring in 5C. After spending many hours in several different areas I think I am done till after the rediculous early muzzle loader season. After then it will be game on.


Ahhh, forgot about that. When does that nonsense start?


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Ahhh, forgot about that. When does that nonsense start?


Oct 18-25


----------



## jimmypa22

Billy H said:


> Pouring in 5C. After spending many hours in several different areas I think I am done till after the rediculous early muzzle loader season. After then it will be game on.


Yeah its like the new opening day of shotgun...opening early muzzle loader last year was unreal with the number of shots I heard...its horrible


----------



## pope125

jimmypa22 said:


> Yeah its like the new opening day of shotgun...opening early muzzle loader last year was unreal with the number of shots I heard...its horrible


Another stupid season they throw in there, got to love the PGC .


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Oct 18-25


Don't forget the hunter orange requirement we need to follow during this season. Nothing like trying to be invisible but standing out like a turd in a punchbowl. And there is also the senior/youth three day firearms antlerless season which is 10/23 - 10/25. My buddy is taking his son out for the first time on 10/25 with a .30-30.


----------



## C_McK

So this is my first year with archery. Is there really no archery from Nov 15-Dec 26? Or is it just not exclusive to archery?


----------



## JFoutdoors

Well the morning didn't go as planned, saw nothing. Switching things up tonight and going to hunt a stand on my property that I've never sat in before. It's a super thick patch of hemlocks with insane underbrush. I would say 90% of the deer on the property use this spot.


----------



## kyle31490

C_McK said:


> So this is my first year with archery. Is there really no archery from Nov 15-Dec 26? Or is it just not exclusive to archery?



Archery season is out then, but you can use a bow during the 12 days of rifle if you wish


----------



## nicko

From the PA hunting digest.......


DEER, ARCHERY (Antlerless Only) WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D: Sept. 20-Oct. 3, and Nov. 17-29. One antlerless deer with each required antlerless license.


----------



## brianhood

Another wet saturday morning in 5B. Tomorrow is 39 and calm. Thats right can't hunt on sundays. Ugh!


----------



## tdonovan55

Seen a Fisher this morning, had him at 15 yards. But, I don't think your allowed to shoot them? Anybody know?

0 deer the last two sits, last night and this morning. I'll give it a break today and head back out for the evening sit. Starting to think moon phase might have something to do with it. Beautfiul weather though up here in 1B.


----------



## DEER MEAT

I wish the early muzzleloader season was flintlock only like after Christmas.


----------



## DEER MEAT

Need a permit for the Fischer and they are not in season yet. Caught one in a **** set last year and had to release him.... that was fun.


----------



## tdonovan55

DEER MEAT said:


> Need a permit for the Fischer and they are not in season yet. Caught one in a **** set last year and had to release him.... that was fun.


That's what I thought. I think he would have been hard to hit any way, nimble little creatures they are, I hear they get a little nasty, wouldn't want to get one out of a trap that is for sure.


----------



## ollie6x47

Hey guys, just a reminder, to wear your safety harness when your in the stand. My cable that at attaches the base to the main support snapped on me this morning. Dumped me off the stand before I could grab for anything. My spider vest saved my ars.


----------



## fmf979

Are bow hunters still allowed to shoot bucks during the muzzle loader season or is it doe only for everyone?
IDK why I think that I cant find it anywhere in the book?
Thanks


----------



## davepfb

Haven't saw a deer yet in 4 sits so decided to try a piece of propert I've never hunted. No parking near by so I had my brother drop me off on his way. Got out of the truck grabbed my climber and headed for the woods. Got halfway across the field and realized I didn't have my bow. Had to walk a mile down the road to my truck got my bow walk to the corner and there is some gentleman in a treestand with a cross bow. Had to go down the field and in. Hot set up late and am all sweaty now


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Got a guy busted for baiting yesterday on public land in 2F.Game warden was a good guy.the hunter was slightly upset.im not sure what the penalty is for baiting in PA does anyone know? Id like to know how long this guy might lose his license for so i know how long he wont be around


----------



## tom071984

fmf979 said:


> Are bow hunters still allowed to shoot bucks during the muzzle loader season or is it doe only for everyone?
> IDK why I think that I cant find it anywhere in the book?
> Thanks


Yes bow hunters can shoot bucks during the early muzzleloader season.


----------



## Eman89so

Nothing in Westmoreland co yet.. Finally cooling down. Little windy


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Got a guy busted for baiting yesterday on public land in 2F.Game warden was a good guy.the hunter was slightly upset.im not sure what the penalty is for baiting in PA does anyone know? Id like to know how long this guy might lose his license for so i know how long he wont be around


Illegal baiting is a 2 year license revocation Darin. It's on page #76 of the PA Hunting Digest.


----------



## nicko

What should have been a good evening was another goose egg with no deer seen.

Not only am I not seeing deer, I'm not seeing the fox I normally see every year and I'm not even seeing squirrels. There are almost no acorns on this property and as a result, very very little deer sigh. I was happy to find a single pile of fresh deer crap and rubs on two saplings. I'm going to keep at it and explore other areas of the property I don't normally hunt but this is definitely shaping up to be a down year for on this property. I don't know how much of an impact the harsh winter last year is having on this season but I think the linchpin is the lack of acorns. If the acorns were there, I'm confident the deer would be there too.


----------



## C_McK

I have the opposite issue nicko. Too many acorns, acorns everywhere and we can't pin down where the bucks will be. I didn't go sit out today, just some scouting with a bow in hand.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like a lot of rain this coming week… Hope to get out Monday for a bit.


----------



## kyle31490

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Got a guy busted for baiting yesterday on public land in 2F.Game warden was a good guy.the hunter was slightly upset.im not sure what the penalty is for baiting in PA does anyone know? Id like to know how long this guy might lose his license for so i know how long he wont be around


Where at in 2f? I live in 2f.


----------



## Squirrel

I saw 3 does tonight, no shots though.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

kyle31490 said:


> Where at in 2f? I live in 2f.


Clarington


----------



## x-finder

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Got a guy busted for baiting yesterday on public land in 2F.Game warden was a good guy.the hunter was slightly upset.im not sure what the penalty is for baiting in PA does anyone know? Id like to know how long this guy might lose his license for so i know how long he wont be around


 Oh,he may be around a lot now since he wont be hunting.Lol Probably thought he was in Ohio.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Illegal baiting is a 2 year license revocation Darin. It's on page #76 of the PA Hunting Digest.


Thanks Nick i suspected him of doing this last year on other public land about a mile away.im pretty sure it was him now


----------



## PAdorn

C_McK said:


> I have the opposite issue nicko. Too many acorns, acorns everywhere and we can't pin down where the bucks will be. I didn't go sit out today, just some scouting with a bow in hand.


I have the same problem. I crawled in my stand this morning and pulled camera card before I got in. Yesterday I had about 8-10 doe throughout the day, a nice eight at 11 and a BIG wide 8 at 12:35. So I had high expectations this morning. Anyways I saw 1 fawn all day. So many acorns you have no idea where they're going to be feeding. I cannot wait until the rut


----------



## Kighty7

I saw 5 doe and a little 4 point this am about 9:45 and in the evening I saw a small buck and 10 doe. Two different properties. Some doe management is needed. One old doe decided she wanted to almost run me over. I hunted from the ground in the evening.


----------



## JSaxon06

Got on the board with a slick head tonight I 3B


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> What should have been a good evening was another goose egg with no deer seen.
> 
> Not only am I not seeing deer, I'm not seeing the fox I normally see every year and I'm not even seeing squirrels. There are almost no acorns on this property and as a result, very very little deer sigh. I was happy to find a single pile of fresh deer crap and rubs on two saplings. I'm going to keep at it and explore other areas of the property I don't normally hunt but this is definitely shaping up to be a down year for on this property. I don't know how much of an impact the harsh winter last year is having on this season but I think the linchpin is the lack of acorns. If the acorns were there, I'm confident the deer would be there too.


Are you hunting public land ?


----------



## Sniper26

28 degrees here in 2C this morning!! Brrrrr come on Halloween!


----------



## River420Bottom

Was called to help track a buck one of our friends hit, zero blood for the first 150 yards, picked up blood on a trail leading into green briars and I found him 20 yards in, good entrance/exit the heart wasn't hit (but tasted good in butter and garlic) but both lungs were..


----------



## River420Bottom

Hunted last night and had my first big number evening this year, I stopped counting at 17, all does couldn't believe it, some giant rubs in the area though.. This is in 2C also


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Are you hunting public land ?


Privately owned but open to public use for walking and bike riding. I am one of two people with permission to hunt it. I feel I would be better off hunting public land right now.


----------



## alancac98

C_McK said:


> I have the opposite issue nicko. Too many acorns, acorns everywhere and we can't pin down where the bucks will be. I didn't go sit out today, just some scouting with a bow in hand.


That's my problem too. There are places you literally skate on the acorns. Tons on the ground in all directions. The deer are very scattered out this year because of it. You can't just sit on a well known and used trail. Deer are moving through areas they normally don't, at least they haven't in the past that I have seen. Saw about 8 deer yesterday morning but couldn't tell what any of them were. I seemed to be set up in the middle of all deer movement - some below me and dome above me, but none where I was.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

This is the buck my cousin hit wednesday found it thursday morning.not the best picture


----------



## Chad B.

View attachment 2060322

Not the biggest I have gotten by far, but the freezer is about empty and yesterday evening was the only Saturday I can hunt this year. I have seen this one chase other deer away and had him picked to take out if he gave me the chance. he ended up on a porch. He went about 400 yards and expired on a porch of people I do not know. They were not home and I left a note for them to tell me when to clean it up for them. Never heard from them and I stopped by this am and they did not answer the door.


----------



## PAdorn

Chad B. said:


> View attachment 2060322
> 
> Not the biggest I have gotten by far, but the freezer is about empty and yesterday evening was the only Saturday I can hunt this year. I have seen this one chase other deer away and had him picked to take out if he gave me the chance. he ended up on a porch. He went about 400 yards and expired on a porch of people I do not know. They were not home and I left a note for them to tell me when to clean it up for them. Never heard from them and I stopped by this am and they did not answer the door.


Congrats. And love the story! Haha


----------



## fmf979

Chad B. said:


> View attachment 2060322
> 
> Not the biggest I have gotten by far, but the freezer is about empty and yesterday evening was the only Saturday I can hunt this year. I have seen this one chase other deer away and had him picked to take out if he gave me the chance. he ended up on a porch. He went about 400 yards and expired on a porch of people I do not know. They were not home and I left a note for them to tell me when to clean it up for them. Never heard from them and I stopped by this am and they did not answer the door.


I am going to be the one.....*** Why would you shoot that or even post a picture. Shoot a Doe for crying out loud if your freezer is empty.
I am sure that bruiser strikes fear in the hearts of all the other deer in his area!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Privately owned but open to public use for walking and bike riding. I am one of two people with permission to hunt it. I feel I would be better off hunting public land right now.


Boy that got to be tuff hunting!!! Better times are coming .


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Is that deer legal? Thought it had to have at least 3 points on one side as least 1 inch in length. Not trying to be a dick but why not let him live and shoot a doe?


----------



## Chad B.

the brow tine is an inch. I just do not have the luxury of time to hunt. Yesterday eve was the most I will have the rest of the season. My work schedule and kids do not allow me to hunt much this year. I just wanted meat. I do not have the luxury of having big buck here either. I live in a heavy brown it's down, poacher, trespasser area and have let these buck walk for the past 12 years and this is all I see.


----------



## pa bovo

bowhuntercoop said:


> Is that deer legal? Thought it had to have at least 3 points on one side as least 1 inch in length. Not trying to be a dick but why not let him live and shoot a doe?


If you look close it has a browtine. Hard to tell the length. It's not up to me to judge what some one else considers a trophy. Not sure what area of sw pa op is from, but the area I hunt a lot of guys won't shoot does. Not saying I agree with it but guys would rather see 10 bucks that size shot than 1 doe.


----------



## Chad B.

fmf979 said:


> I am going to be the one.....*** Why would you shoot that or even post a picture. Shoot a Doe for crying out loud if your freezer is empty.
> I am sure that bruiser strikes fear in the hearts of all the other deer in his area!


Just because you have time to sit and wait does not give you the right to criticize. Any deer with a bow is an accomplishment! Why post pics of a doe then?!?! I don't care if someone shoots a spike, I would still congratulate them! Oh that's right, we like to be better than everyone else. I knew this would bring out the clowns.


----------



## Chad B.

pa bovo said:


> If you look close it has a browtine. Hard to tell the length. It's not up to me to judge what some one else considers a trophy. Not sure what area of sw pa op is from, but the area I hunt a lot of guys won't shoot does. Not saying I agree with it but guys would rather see 10 bucks that size shot than 1 doe.


I do shoot does, I just have not had one come in to me. And Thank you!


----------



## shortb

Haters will hate...... Shoot whatever makes you happy


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Chad B. said:


> View attachment 2060322
> 
> Not the biggest I have gotten by far, but the freezer is about empty and yesterday evening was the only Saturday I can hunt this year. I have seen this one chase other deer away and had him picked to take out if he gave me the chance. he ended up on a porch. He went about 400 yards and expired on a porch of people I do not know. They were not home and I left a note for them to tell me when to clean it up for them. Never heard from them and I stopped by this am and they did not answer the door.


Congrats on the deer,glad it was legal.i dont think i could have shot it i would have had hard time putting a legal antler on it from a tree.


----------



## jacobh

A


Did u buy his license? People like u are killing out sport!!! If u don't like it but acreage fence it in and hunt it. Do u own these deer? Get a life bro it rather pathetic!!! Congrats on the buck don't listen to the people who think their pros. Save a buck shoot a doe yeah now u see why so many aren't seeing deer







fmf979 said:


> I am going to be the one.....*** Why would you shoot that or even post a picture. Shoot a Doe for crying out loud if your freezer is empty.
> I am sure that bruiser strikes fear in the hearts of all the other deer in his area!


----------



## PAdorn

Chad B. said:


> I do shoot does, I just have not had one come in to me. And Thank you!


Don't listen to them.


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> A
> 
> 
> Did u buy his license? People like u are killing out sport!!! If u don't like it but acreage fence it in and hunt it. Do u own these deer? Get a life bro it rather pathetic!!! Congrats on the buck don't listen to the people who think their pros. Save a buck shoot a doe yeah now u see why so many aren't seeing deer


Nope didnt buy his license and obviously dont have as good of vision as him either.
Seriously I would atleast have enough pride if I didnt have time to at very least not post pics of that!
By the way I am laughing so hard I have tears in my right now as I write this.
Ted Nugent would not have shoot that one so Yes this clown is out!


----------



## jacobh

Fmj yes very pathetic I hope u don't consider yourself a sportsman??? U are why hunting horns is pathetic. Did he tell u what to shoot? Then why should u tell him. Take a hike your comments are pathetic


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Ya I didn't see the brow tines. If it makes you happy more power to you then.


----------



## rmm60985

fmf979 said:


> Nope didnt buy his license and obviously dont have as good of vision as him either.
> Seriously I would atleast have enough pride if I didnt have time to at very least not post pics of that!
> By the way I am laughing so hard I have tears in my right now as I write this.
> Ted Nugent would not have shoot that one so Yes this clown is out!


What a D-Bag comment. Everyones an elitist nowadays.. I'm sure you have multiple B&C bucks dont you?


----------



## shortb

Is his 12yr kid shot it would u still talk [email protected]? Its still a dead buck..... Not every small buck ends up a booner..... Every doe I shoot during flintlock is usually preggo with twins.... Could potentially be 2 good bucks but it is what it is


----------



## Billy H

Come on guys this thread was really enjoyable. Let's not let it degrade like so many other threads on here. Ignore the haters.


----------



## PAdorn

Billy H said:


> Come on guys this thread was really enjoyable. Let's not let it degrade like so many other threads on here. Ignore the haters.


I agree Billy. Who cares who shoots what. We're all here as Pennsylvania bow hunters. To each his own is what I always say.
Back to the reason of this thread, things are slow here in 4a also. Had a couple good bucks on cam Friday at 11 and noon but I was at work. And alot of does. I hunted same stand yesterday and saw one fawn. That's how it is where I hunt. One day alot..... the next nothing. Another couple weeks and the bucks will start moving more. I can't wait


----------



## Ryanp019

Saw 4 doe yesterday afternoon in 4b and I think they were jumped up. No hunting for me until the 23rd I'm headed to Bermuda on a cruise the 18th. Can't wait to get back and in thenstand


----------



## muppetmower00

went out yesterday morning seemed to be perfect weather, but didn't see a thing. Off to Penn State for the next 2 weeks for work. Hopefully once im back in stand i see a lot more action.


----------



## jimmypa22

Congrats on the buck..maybe we should stick to the old saying " If you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all" haha personally I happy for the guy..one day to hunt and he shoots a buck..well done


----------



## Bigmike23

Been hunting public ground up in 3D pretty intensely lately. Somehow I've had it all to myself too. Wednesday saw 11 doe, a 4pter, and a glimpse of what looked like a beautiful 8pter. Hunted that same spot Thursday, and Saturday and haven't seen a thing since. Went up scouting today and couldn't find a rub or scrape anywhere. I know plenty of bucks are here too with the amount of them I've seen on the trail camera.


----------



## EXsystem

*October 11th success 6x4*

It was a great night last night wind was perfect and the deer were moving early. Around 5:00 had three bucks sparing for about five minutes nothing big but it was a good show. This buck came through around 6:00 at first he was not headed my way but I gave him a short grunt and he turned head to me. Ended shooting him at five yards almost a straight down shot. After the shot he boogered on out straight to the thicket. I felt very good about the shot but decided to wait till morning to go looking for him. A good friend meet met me in the morning and within 5 minutes we found the buck. He is a good representation of the deer in my area and I am very happy to have the opportunity to get a shot at him with the bow. 6x4 dress weight 176lbs. Good luck to all!


----------



## EXsystem

*better pic*

Better pic


----------



## Viper69

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats.


----------



## kyle31490

Good one!


----------



## EXsystem

Thanks. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. October

fmf979 said:


> I am going to be the one.....*** Why would you shoot that or even post a picture. Shoot a Doe for crying out loud if your freezer is empty.
> I am sure that bruiser strikes fear in the hearts of all the other deer in his area!


If it is a legal deer what is it to you? Someone die and appoint you deer judge? Turn off the outdoor channel and go hunt.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats on nice buck EX!


----------



## MWoody

I killed this buck on Oct 9th. Came in chasing two doe and grunting. 10 yard shot dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## River420Bottom

Out this morning for the last good morning this week, looks like warmer temps and rain through Saturday at least for here in Punxys. A lot of deer movement so far and I just got in, too dark to see still


----------



## PAdorn

Real nice buck MWoody!


----------



## Mathias

Middle of next week looks like kick off weather.


----------



## nicko

fmf979 said:


> Nope didnt buy his license and obviously dont have as good of vision as him either.
> Seriously I would atleast have enough pride if I didnt have time to at very least not post pics of that!
> By the way I am laughing so hard I have tears in my right now as I write this.
> Ted Nugent would not have shoot that one so Yes this clown is out!


And on the 8th day, God took a dump, and out came this.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> And on the 8th day, God took a dump, and out came this.


Haha


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> What should have been a good evening was another goose egg with no deer seen.
> 
> Not only am I not seeing deer, I'm not seeing the fox I normally see every year and I'm not even seeing squirrels. There are almost no acorns on this property and as a result, very very little deer sigh. I was happy to find a single pile of fresh deer crap and rubs on two saplings. I'm going to keep at it and explore other areas of the property I don't normally hunt but this is definitely shaping up to be a down year for on this property. I don't know how much of an impact the harsh winter last year is having on this season but I think the linchpin is the lack of acorns. If the acorns were there, I'm confident the deer would be there too.


I feel for you Nick.its the same here in Ohio where im at.i didnt buy a license last year or this year.it is a result of hunter greed and over harvesting here.whats the story in your area? I go to PA and Illinois i cant get out of Ohio fast enough


----------



## Darkvador

The problem with some of the places I hunt in Pa is you will have a year or two of seeing very few hunters. But the second the herd starts to rebound, the professional doe hunters show up out of the woodwork and whipe them out. I have been watching this for at least 10 years now. Its amazing. Its like someone puts an add in the newspaper saying there are 8 doe on Smith's farm this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice EX...congrats - just curious is that a Delco buck? 

Had a close encounter with a nice 8 Saturday afternoon in the misty rain that fell over Delco - just couldn't seal the deal. He came in around noon, bedded within 30 yards with no shot opportunity, stood up around 4, fed straight away in the thicket for 45-minutes or so and bedded again until just about dark at which time he continued in the thick understory to the creek bed....never knew I was there, a couple of weeks from now I could have probably gotten a shot through the foliage. I cleared a few other branches mid-day on Sunday for future.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Darkvador said:


> The problem with some of the places I hunt in Pa is you will have a year or two of seeing very few hunters. But the second the herd starts to rebound, the professional doe hunters show up out of the woodwork and whipe them out. I have been watching this for at least 10 years now. Its amazing. Its like someone puts an add in the newspaper saying there are 8 doe on Smith's farm this year.


I hear ya


----------



## jacobh

This is the save a buck kill a doe mentality.. Its killing this state. Lower allocations and shoot what u want but only take what u need. Too many kill just to kill





Darkvador said:


> The problem with some of the places I hunt in Pa is you will have a year or two of seeing very few hunters. But the second the herd starts to rebound, the professional doe hunters show up out of the woodwork and whipe them out. I have been watching this for at least 10 years now. Its amazing. Its like someone puts an add in the newspaper saying there are 8 doe on Smith's farm this year.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> This is the save a buck kill a doe mentality.. Its killing this state. Lower allocations and shoot what u want but only take what u need. Too many kill just to kill


I agree with the kill to kill mentality. How is save a buck kill a doe a bad thing ?? Why is it killing are state ? When you have a buck to doe ratio of 2 to 1 ,or 3 to 1 hows that a bad thing ??


----------



## bghunter7777

Does produce bucks they are not independant species without females you don't have males.


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> I agree with the kill to kill mentality. How is save a buck kill a doe a bad thing ?? Why is it killing are state ? When you have a buck to doe ratio of 2 to 1 ,or 3 to 1 hows that a bad thing ??


You can't manage a state like a ranch. Some places just get pounded while others are overpopulated. The most simple recipe for having nicer bucks is to turn your hunter population into doe killers. Get them in and out of the woods quickly or let them screw up their good spots with gut piles. And the bucks live another year. Back in the 80's and 90's that's how it was in Ohio. The first day of slug season was insane. Lead flying and doe and scrubs dying. The second day, nobody was hunting.


----------



## EXsystem

Thanks Joe it is a DC buck!




12-Ringer said:


> Nice EX...congrats - just curious is that a Delco buck?
> 
> Had a close encounter with a nice 8 Saturday afternoon in the misty rain that fell over Delco - just couldn't seal the deal. He came in around noon, bedded within 30 yards with no shot opportunity, stood up around 4, fed straight away in the thicket for 45-minutes or so and bedded again until just about dark at which time he continued in the thick understory to the creek bed....never knew I was there, a couple of weeks from now I could have probably gotten a shot through the foliage. I cleared a few other branches mid-day on Sunday for future.
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Thanks Joe it is a DC buck!


Makes it even sweeter doesn't it....

Congrats again!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

1 without does u don't have bucks or does
2 and most important read the mentality of some of these guys now where they bash another hunter simly because he shoots a small buck. His tag his choice not save a buck kill a doe. Remember for every doe bred u will most likely get another buck fawn. So you really aren't saving a buck by killing a doe your killing a doe, doe fawn, and most likely a buck fawn so no u didn't save a buck u killed 3 deer with 1 shot





pope125 said:


> I agree with the kill to kill mentality. How is save a buck kill a doe a bad thing ?? Why is it killing are state ? When you have a buck to doe ratio of 2 to 1 ,or 3 to 1 hows that a bad thing ??


----------



## Mathias

I started a thread specifically for all the usual Pa nonsense last year, renewed it this year.
Why can't this one stay upbeat!!!!!!


----------



## skully1200

I have been out twice so far. Last Monday I saw close to 20 deer including 2 bucks that I didn't get a great look at. No shot opportunities. All before noon, then I left. So far today I have seen one spike. I'm in 4D.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I started a thread specifically for all the usual Pa nonsense last year, renewed it this year.
> Why can't this one stay upbeat!!!!!!


It will get back on track, then drift off again, then back on.....the way it always goes. Too many STRONG opinionated folks on this thread...funny thing too - you can see the person posting and know what the content of the post will include....it is what it is ....I appreciate this thread and look into it often.....turns out EX and I were fairly close to one another on Saturday night when he took his buck and I had the encounter with the big 8. Small world - and thanks to the internet - it gets smaller every day:wink:

Joe


----------



## muppetmower00

Huntingpa.com has a story of a 190" falling on friday. Hope I get the chance to see something like that in the stand


----------



## PAdorn

Is there a pic of the 190"?


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> 1 without does u don't have bucks or does
> 2 and most important read the mentality of some of these guys now where they bash another hunter simly because he shoots a small buck. His tag his choice not save a buck kill a doe. Remember for every doe bred u will most likely get another buck fawn. So you really aren't saving a buck by killing a doe your killing a doe, doe fawn, and most likely a buck fawn so no u didn't save a buck u killed 3 deer with 1 shot[/QUOTE
> 
> I stand corrected. If we all shoot 16 month old bucks we will create a healthy and mature herd for generations to come.... Wait that's what we always do. hasn't it worked great?
> Shoot your little deer and every doe that moves justify it how you want. You bash me when I state the obvious because deep down you know the truth.
> 
> When I moved from Pa to Ohio I couldn't believe the hunting culture difference. When you had to check your deer at stations in Ohio the groups of guys hanging out there would laugh at you in person if you checked 1.5 year old bucks. I agree with them. Its not only the trophy aspect of it. It is allowing a herd to get healthy and mature. I personally would rather hunt mature deer and out smart them in their environment. Not juveniles that are easy to kill?
> And if you are going to insult me do me the favor when you see the red line under the 15 words you misspell click on it. Its called spell check. Respect the animal.


----------



## vonfoust

PAdorn said:


> Is there a pic of the 190"?


Got ya woried?:mg:


----------



## jacobh

Fine then stay in Ohio it's pretty simple your attitudes not wanted here anyways. Facts are he killed a legal buck one that the PGC says is legal so why bash the guy for it? My guess is your the guy who was picked on in school and this is your way of getting back. Grow up. FMF post some pics of your monsters up on here all of us to see so we know why u have this mightier then god complex. U must have some 180" bucks


----------



## PAdorn

vonfoust said:


> Got ya woried?:mg:


No I think it would be awesome! What the Hell would I be worried about?


----------



## vonfoust

PAdorn said:


> No I think it would be awesome! What the Hell would I be worried about?


Ok, poor attempt at joking around (doesn't quite come through on web). Thinking maybe you had a large buck on cam......


----------



## Viper69

Maybe you were after that 190...


----------



## PAdorn

vonfoust said:


> Ok, poor attempt at joking around (doesn't quite come through on web). Thinking maybe you had a large buck on cam......


Oh I wish! Biggest I have on cam is about 140. And sorry the way this thread was heading I figured someone was being a smartass


----------



## vonfoust

PAdorn said:


> Oh I wish! Biggest I have on cam is about 140. And sorry the way this thread was heading I figured someone was being a smartass


Ha! No apologies necessary. That was my attempt at changing the direction of this thread.


----------



## jacobh

U guys are right I apologize for snapping and screwing up the thread. Get back on pace. Slow in 5c all season so far but with the moon being full it's to be expected hopefully it'll get better but warm weather is coming this week. Good luck and again I'm sorry


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> U guys are right I apologize for snapping and screwing up the thread. Get back on pace. Slow in 5c all season so far but with the moon being full it's to be expected hopefully it'll get better but warm weather is coming this week. Good luck and again I'm sorry


Not you. No worries here.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Things are looking a LOT better in 2F than they have in probably the ladt 10 years plus


----------



## tyepsu

Saturday was slow in my neck of 2A. I didn't see a single deer in the morning. Got in and settled around 6:30 and sat until 10. Tried a new spot in the afternoon at a property I recently got permission to hunt. Even stopped and chatted with the land owner before going out. It makes a world of difference to the hunting experience when you have landowners who actually seem happy you are there to hunt and others make you seem unwelcome even though they tell you it is ok to hunt. I have stopped hunting those places. I was settled in for the afternoon hunt around 3:30 and sat until dark (just after 7). I had a 1 1/2 year old doe that came by around 4:45 and stuck around for about 30 minutes. She also came back through right before dark. I had multiple chances to shoot her, but I passed. I am holding out for a mature buck at this point.


----------



## jhauser

to hunt this evening or not?


----------



## switchback270

why not. looks like rain moving in. They might be moving. I'm going to try to harvest a doe.


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Got a guy busted for baiting yesterday on public land in 2F.Game warden was a good guy.the hunter was slightly upset.im not sure what the penalty is for baiting in PA does anyone know? Id like to know how long this guy might lose his license for so i know how long he wont be around


It will probably take awhile for the process of losing the license I believe....so he could still have it for a few weeks and then lose it next year or spring.....I wonder what that guy thought when you walked up?


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Things are looking a LOT better in 2F than they have in probably the ladt 10 years plus



^^^^^^ This makes me happy!!!


----------



## jimmypa22

Young six that I have a bunch of pics of...honestly one of the better bucks I have on cam...kinda nervous no great bucks at any of my spots yet... So my question is have any of you had a similar issues and come rut time have a few new bucks come through.. I know the rut does great things but kinda curious if you guys had any good stories for me


----------



## shortb

There was one pushing 180s killed across the river from me in Westmoreland Co. Is this the 190 they are talking about?


----------



## shortb

Nevermind... I looked it up on hunting pa.... Its the same buck... He has a taxidermy shop across the street from the pharmacy my step mom works at


----------



## shortb

Cropped him out... Incase he doesn't want his face on here


----------



## Double"O"

I almost wish i hadnt walked past that case of beer...wind isnt good at all ...swirling from all directions...but im here so screw it...what the worst that couldn happen? Not see anything? Lol


----------



## pops423

The buck pictured above is from Allegheny County. there is a buck from Westmoreland that scored 172" that was taken the other day.


----------



## shortb

^ correct.... I was not sure where the line was.... I heard a general area where it was killed


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> Fine then stay in Ohio it's pretty simple your attitudes not wanted here anyways. Facts are he killed a legal buck one that the PGC says is legal so why bash the guy for it? My guess is your the guy who was picked on in school and this is your way of getting back. Grow up. FMF post some pics of your monsters up on here all of us to see so we know why u have this mightier then god complex. U must have some 180" bucks


Last post from me.
I put a reasonable question out to you about hunting philosophy. You flip out and do everything but threaten me and not answer anything i asked? I forget the passion Pa hunters have for shooting 3 points and fawns and use the excuse of the PGC says its legal. Ok, we all know the brain power of that agency.
The main reason I am replying is to ask you if you were one of the cool guys that picked on the weak people you went to school with between shooting spikes and fawns?
Seriously read what you wrote. Did you finish school or were too busy being elbow deep in fawn guts?


----------



## jacobh

I went to school and graduated and was raised to respect others. Obviously something u missed out on. I was raised that when someone shares a pic or a story congratulate them not bash them that what decent people do. That's being respectful a sportsman. Again I believe u missed that. Believe me Im nowhere close to threatening u. I simply said its a disgrace to bash another hunter for killing and posting what made him happy. So again this threads about sharing your kill. So by all means I ask again please post these monsters u have killed


----------



## Kentucky Lake

Great Buck. Congratulations.


EXsystem said:


> It was a great night last night wind was perfect and the deer were moving early. Around 5:00 had three bucks sparing for about five minutes nothing big but it was a good show. This buck came through around 6:00 at first he was not headed my way but I gave him a short grunt and he turned head to me. Ended shooting him at five yards almost a straight down shot. After the shot he boogered on out straight to the thicket. I felt very good about the shot but decided to wait till morning to go looking for him. A good friend meet met me in the morning and within 5 minutes we found the buck. He is a good representation of the deer in my area and I am very happy to have the opportunity to get a shot at him with the bow. 6x4 dress weight 176lbs. Good luck to all!


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> My guess is your the guy who was picked on in school and this is your way of getting back. Grow up. FMF post some pics of your monsters up on here all of us to see so we know why u have this mightier then god complex. U must have some 180" bucks


Pot calling the kettle black here?



jacobh said:


> I went to school and graduated and was raised to respect others. Obviously something u missed out on. I was raised that when someone shares a pic or a story congratulate them not bash them that what decent people do. That's being respectful a sportsman. Again I believe u missed that. Believe me Im nowhere close to threatening u. I simply said its a disgrace to bash another hunter for killing and posting what made him happy. So again this threads about sharing your kill. So by all means I ask again please post these monsters u have killed


 Yep your answer above was Very Respectful!


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I feel for you Nick.its the same here in Ohio where im at.i didnt buy a license last year or this year.it is a result of hunter greed and over harvesting here.*whats the story in your area*? I go to PA and Illinois i cant get out of Ohio fast enough


No acorns. Some guys in other areas of PA say they are buried in them but the crop is almost nonexistent down here. And no matter where I look, deer sign is very scarce.

I drove out to the French Creek gamelands and proceeded to get rained on. Walked around in the timber looking for a good area to set up my climber but saw no acorns and zero deer sign. I left that area and drove back home to hunt the local gamelands in Linfield which is about 150 acres. When I pulled into the lot, there were 14 cars. I turned right around and headed home.

It's too early in the season to start feeling disgusted. I just need to take off from hunting the rest of this week and wait for the cooler temps next week.


----------



## jacobh

Really LTG when have I bashed anyone for what they've shot??? Exactly never move on





LetThemGrow said:


> Pot calling the kettle black here?
> 
> Yep your answer above was Very Respectful!


----------



## Mathias

Had a great sit this afternoon! With the recent move and a busy Summer, I have had no time to place cameras this year. So each hunt is full of unknown expectations, and I really enjoy it this way. Sat in an evergreen stand today that I placed last year. Just a beautiful spot and the smell is nearly intoxicating. First action was a forkie chasing 3 mature does across the field to me, grunting his head off. He was so winded that he lied down 5 yards behind me in the evergreens. Shot some video of him, after 10 minutes he walked away. Saw 8-10 more does and fawns. Heard a deer walking behind me in the evergreen patch and out walked a 5x3 28yds to my right. He was tempting, but I let him walk. Later in the season I would kill this deer, he was nothing to be ashamed of and the 4" kicker on his left antler was cool, but I 'know' there are bigger bucks around. Just a great afternoon and to me what it's all about.


----------



## Darkvador

That's the kind of sits you need to keep you motivated. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## PAdorn

shortb said:


> Cropped him out... Incase he doesn't want his face on here


Yep that's a brute.


----------



## PAdorn

Mathias said:


> Had a great sit this afternoon! With the recent move and a busy Summer, I have had no time to place cameras this year. So each hunt is full of unknown expectations, and I really enjoy it this way. Sat in an evergreen stand today that I placed last year. Just a beautiful spot and the smell is nearly intoxicating. First action was a forkie chasing 3 mature does across the field to me, grunting his head off. He was so winded that he lied down 5 yards behind me in the evergreens. Shot some video of him, after 10 minutes he walked away. Saw 8-10 more does and fawns. Heard a deer walking behind me in the evergreen patch and out walked a 5x3 28yds to my right. He was tempting, but I let him walk. Later in the season I would kill this deer, he was nothing to be ashamed of and the 4" kicker on his left antler was cool, but I 'know' there are bigger bucks around. Just a great afternoon and to me what it's all about.


That's awesome man! Good job on holding off. Not sure I coulda done the same


----------



## x-finder

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Things are looking a LOT better in 2F than they have in probably the ladt 10 years plus


 How bad are the ticks up in 2f? I have not bowhunted there for years and always came home with ticks on me. The deer sometimes were just loaded with them.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

x-finder said:


> How bad are the ticks up in 2f? I have not bowhunted there for years and always came home with ticks on me. The deer sometimes were just loaded with them.


It hasnt changed brother.Still bad i had a couple crawling around on me and so did my cousin


----------



## Spency

x-finder said:


> How bad are the ticks up in 2f? I have not bowhunted there for years and always came home with ticks on me. The deer sometimes were just loaded with them.


Didn't hunt tonight, but took the dogs for a walk right before dark and had 2 crawling on me when we got back.


----------



## x-finder

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It hasnt changed brother.Still bad i had a couple crawling around on me and so did my cousin


 Yes,it was always fun going into town for dinner and picking ticks off us. I shot a few bucks that looked like the hide was moving after they were dead. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chad B.

I want to thanks those that have congratulated me and apologize for issues here and arguments. I have always really enjoyed this site and this thread. If I would have know it would have ended like this I would have never posted. It has all turned me off of getting one here. There is a ton of wisdom and, for the most part, respect. I have an issue with time to hunt and need the meat. A normal year I would have never shot that buck, but he was legal and the first to give me a shot. At one point he was directly under me and i was up 12 feet, so I could get a good view. That is the type of buck that I see multiple of just like him where I hunt and pass. I never see anything really nice unless it is rifle season or the rut. The rut this year for me has turned into I have to work. I have been struggling finding work so hence I took it. I live in a brown it's down and, can't prove it but been told, poaching. I have trespassers, dogs running deer and tree stands stolen, this is my property. I try to stop it and it does not stop. So I am happy with the buck I got with my bow this year! I still have a doe tag, and if I get to will go for a doe as well. My family eats 2 deer a year and that is what I will be grateful for!


----------



## PAdorn

^^^^No need to apologize or explain yourself. Congrats on your BOW kill


----------



## shaft em12

shortb said:


> ^ correct.... I was not sure where the line was.... I heard a general area where it was killed


It was killedin forward township...on a private farm 1/4 mile from my property


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> This is the save a buck kill a doe mentality.. Its killing this state. Lower allocations and shoot what u want but only take what u need. Too many kill just to kill


Didn't you just shoot a doe???? It starts with the hunters. We are the ones out in the field observing what the population looks like. We don't need to shoot a doe if we feel there is a down cycle in the population. You can't stop complaining about doe numbers, then go out and take one. What gives jacobh??


----------



## eteddyv

There are a lot of people who need to be apologizing on here but it's not you bud! Congratulations on your buck!


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> I started a thread specifically for all the usual Pa nonsense last year, renewed it this year.
> Why can't this one stay upbeat!!!!!!


Few trolls can't help themselves. I've been trying to only post positive stuff, but some of the opinions in this thread are just nonsensical. Only positive information from me from now on.....in this thread at least


----------



## jacobh

Yep I sure did shoot a doe and passed 4 bucks Matt so what's the problem? Isn't that what u all preach? I have enough does to take one on this property but again why do I need to explain myself to u?? 
Send me your phone number so next time I can call and get your permission 1st




Matt Musto said:


> Didn't you just shoot a doe???? It starts with the hunters. We are the ones out in the field observing what the population looks like. We don't need to shoot a doe if we feel there is a down cycle in the population. You can't stop complaining about doe numbers, then go out and take one. What gives jacobh??


----------



## Matt Musto

You don't need to explain, your actions tell the story. Don't see any deer any more, numbers are way down, people can't stop shooting does, but I have a tag so I'll take one for myself. What is it? Are you going to keep complaining about doe numbers and contribute to the problem or are you gonna stand up for what you believe?

I'm happy for your harvest and you don't need my permission, but stop complaining if you aren't going to practice what you preach. Admit it's not nearly as bad as you say.


----------



## Darkvador

I wonder if I am the only guy hunting this morning. This wind is insane in 2c.


----------



## Matt Musto

I have not had any time to hunt since opening night. Looks like a bunch of guys are killing some nice mature deer, congrats to you fellas. I'm hunting through others success right now. I had a bad opening night. Saw 6 does and a button buck. Contemplated shooting a doe as she fed at 40 yard for 5 minutes, but it was early and I have never shot at a live animal at that range so I elected to pass. I waited in my stand until 15 minutes after sunset and could not see enough to shoot. I packed up and climbed down and as I started to unhook my climber a deer no more than thirty yard started blowing at me. My heart sank as I envisioned the big 8 pointer I was after, staring at me and blowing like a mad man. The deer did not have my wind but was close enough to see me. 

When do you guys like to get out of a tree for fear not to spook game. I obviously did not see any deer before I started my decent or I would have waited. I was also very quiet getting down and the leaves were quiet from the rain. I think I blew that spot until the rut though.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Matt Musto said:


> You don't need to explain, your actions tell the story. Don't see any deer any more, numbers are way down, people can't stop shooting does, but I have a tag so I'll take one for myself. What is it? Are you going to keep complaining about doe numbers and contribute to the problem or are you gonna stand up for what you believe?
> 
> I'm happy for your harvest and you don't need my permission, but stop complaining if you aren't going to practice what you preach. Admit it's not nearly as bad as you say.


I agree Matt on the doe situation.the numbers have been way down by me.it was a little better last year and this year even better,but im not gonna go out and start whacking them we will be right back where we were a few years ago.i will let my son shoot one but noone else in our camp will.i wish guys had a little more smarts and self control


----------



## Matt Musto

Here is a full pic of the 190 from Allegheny County. This pic is all over facebook so I guess the lucky hunter won't mind. This pic has no tag visible. The one picture with a tag is a white tag on the antlers. It is claimed to be fair chase. Congrats to the hunter and it may be a new state record typical if it is 190 and is as typical as it looks. Awesome buck!


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Here is a full pic of the 190 from Allegheny County. This pic is all over facebook so I guess the lucky hunter won't mind. This pic has no tag visible. The one picture with a tag is a white tag on the antlers. It is claimed to be fair chase. Congrats to the hunter and it may be a new state record typical if it is 190 and is as typical as it looks. Awesome buck!


That deer is nowhere near 190' , but a good deer !


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I agree Matt on the doe situation.the numbers have been way down by me.it was a little better last year and this year even better,but im not gonna go out and start whacking them we will be right back where we were a few years ago.i will let my son shoot one but noone else in our camp will.i wish guys had a little more smarts and self control


palm, I'm lucky enough to hunt in an area with lots of does overall. I see pockets that have down numbers but I also know there are 15 guys hunting in one square mile that shoot every doe they see. I won't shot a doe there. My other spot has literally 7-10 doe for every buck I see. I'll shoot one there. My son will shoot a spike if we see one together or a doe if given the chance. The state is going to do what they need to do to make money, we need to make the difference and for every greedy hunter, 5 guys like you and me need to do what's right for our area.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> That deer is nowhere near 190' , but a good deer !


That's what I thought. It is supposedly at the taxi for measurements today so we shall see.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I mean deer numbers in general are down. Driving to and from work I don't see the deer I normally do. I eat the deer and yes my freezer is empty I need deer meat. I passed 4 legal small bucks and see does every sit. Not a ton but yes enough to take one. I'm being bashed for standing up for a fellow hunter excited enough to post a pic o his buck and was trashed because it wasn't up to AT standards. It's getting old to constantly see people having to explain their kills to others. So yes I need meat no Im not greedy as alive passed many yearlings and a couple small bucks and yes I honestly think numbers are way down in our state. No I don't agree with save a buck kill a doe but I do try to pass them if I can but will kill what is legal if I need the meat and no I shouldnt be bashed or belittled for my decision. Sportsman are suppose to support each other not bash others for what they choose to do legally


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> That's what I thought. It is supposedly at the taxi for measurements today so we shall see.


Not a great picture I see like 160's low 170's


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> Not a great picture I see like 160's low 170's


Yep


----------



## dspell20

Matt Musto said:


> Here is a full pic of the 190 from Allegheny County. This pic is all over facebook so I guess the lucky hunter won't mind. This pic has no tag visible. The one picture with a tag is a white tag on the antlers. It is claimed to be fair chase. Congrats to the hunter and it may be a new state record typical if it is 190 and is as typical as it looks. Awesome buck!


Great buck but not even close to 190. or even upper 170's which is the current state record


----------



## Matt Musto

jimmypa22 said:


> View attachment 2061269
> View attachment 2061270
> 
> 
> Young six that I have a bunch of pics of...honestly one of the better bucks I have on cam...kinda nervous no great bucks at any of my spots yet... So my question is have any of you had a similar issues and come rut time have a few new bucks come through.. I know the rut does great things but kinda curious if you guys had any good stories for me


The last four bucks I killed, I had no pictures of in the early season and never saw them before. The rut will possibly bring different bucks through your area from miles around. Sit on a good funnel with the wind in your favor and wait. I would also plan to sit all day and don't lose confidence in your spot. I have sat all day and not seen a deer or have had 20 deer pass me by 9 o'clock and the buck that walked by be a shooter. Keep the faith.


----------



## jacobh

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/hunting_whitetail-deer-hunting_pa_0805_01/


That's a nice buck but I don't see 190" either I see maybe 160" I posted the article of the Pa crossbow record which is 197" for comparison. I see more then 7"


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I was at camp 2 weeks ago went out for a road hunt saw 6 adult does together with no fawns,then this past Saturday when i was in a tree i saw 5 adult does together with only 1 fawn.seemed really odd.


----------



## Chad B.

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3415491

Here are some better pics of the 190". That is a big boy.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Chad B. said:


> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3415491
> 
> Here are some better pics of the 190". That is a big boy.


Better picture it grew,its pushing 190


----------



## jacobh

Yea I take back my comment that pic Chad posted makes him look a lot bigger!!!


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was at camp 2 weeks ago went out for a road hunt saw 6 adult does together with no fawns,then this past Saturday when i was in a tree i saw 5 adult does together with only 1 fawn.seemed really odd.


It's not odd at all.When had a very long cold winter last year with plenty of snow cover.I found no dead deer around here but just north of me,I know two foresters that found over 20 while marking timber.Once a doe loses 20-25% of her body weight,the chances of her fawns surviving drop by as much as 95%.If deer were dying,fawn recruitment certainly went down the toilet.Deer in the northern tier need several lbs of high quality browse each day to make it through winter in good shape.Unfortunately,huge expanses of that part of Pa doesn'thave the habitat to support large numbers of deer because decades of too many deer destroyed it.The habitat is controlling the deer numbers in these areas not bullets or arrows.the answer is not to add more deer to this situation.The answer is to kill more so the habitat has a chance to recover.I found no dead deer last winter but I'm seeing very few fawns compared to most years.


----------



## Double"O"

You guys shoulda seen the Y buck i saw last night...i bet he grossed 20inches!

Eat your hearts out illinois, kanasas and iowa! Lol

The group of Toms i saw really was impressive. Not one under 20lbs and all of had beards dragging the ground. Damn nice birds. 8or 9 in the group


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> It's not odd at all.When had a very long cold winter last year with plenty of snow cover.I found no dead deer around here but just north of me,I know two foresters that found over 20 while marking timber.Once a doe loses 20-25% of her body weight,the chances of her fawns surviving drop by as much as 95%.If deer were dying,fawn recruitment certainly went down the toilet.Deer in the northern tier need several lbs of high quality browse each day to make it through winter in good shape.Unfortunately,huge expanses of that part of Pa doesn'thave the habitat to support large numbers of deer because decades of too many deer destroyed it.The habitat is controlling the deer numbers in these areas not bullets or arrows.the answer is not to add more deer to this situation.The answer is to kill more so the habitat has a chance to recover.I found no dead deer last winter but I'm seeing very few fawns compared to most years.


The habitat is getting better but the population is a direct result of arrows and bullets.up until the mid to late 90's when the population was still high there were guys hunting everywhere.Gary Alt issues a war on does and the deer numbers went in the toilet.i have seen very few hunters in the last 15 years because they gave up.now with the lack of hunting pressure the numbers are getting better.you said " its not odd at all" i have been hunting PA since 1982 and have never witnessed this before


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt I mean deer numbers in general are down. Driving to and from work I don't see the deer I normally do. I eat the deer and yes my freezer is empty I need deer meat. I passed 4 legal small bucks and see does every sit. Not a ton but yes enough to take one. I'm being bashed for standing up for a fellow hunter excited enough to post a pic o his buck and was trashed because it wasn't up to AT standards. It's getting old to constantly see people having to explain their kills to others. So yes I need meat no Im not greedy as alive passed many yearlings and a couple small bucks and yes I honestly think numbers are way down in our state. No I don't agree with save a buck kill a doe but I do try to pass them if I can but will kill what is legal if I need the meat and no I shouldnt be bashed or belittled for my decision. Sportsman are suppose to support each other not bash others for what they choose to do legally


I never bash anyone for what they choose to kill. Doe or buck. You and I just have different opinions on the state of our herd.


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Better picture it grew,its pushing 190


I came up with 178" but I may be short on mass and mainbeam length. No doubt it is huge.


----------



## pope125

Chad B. said:


> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3415491
> 
> Here are some better pics of the 190". That is a big boy.


Thats a better picture


----------



## dougell

I live in Pa and have been hunting here my entire life.We had two back to back years with high harvests 15 years ago.Since that time,the pressure in the northern tier in practically non-existent.I live next to and huge huge expanses of public ground.In the past three years,I've seen no more than two hunters in the woods all season long.After about noon on the first day of rifle season,the woods are empty.I hardly even hear any shots on the first day.Hunters are not killing the deer and it's being confirmed by the thousands of adult doe that they have tagged for a doe mortality study.Less than 8% are getting harvested and that's not enough to reduce the population.

You're seeing more deer because we had a very mild winter the year before and fawn recruitment went way up.Next year you'll see less deer because this years fawns recruitment was crap.It's the way it is and it's a direct result of the quality of the habitat which is directly proportional to the number of deer.The habitat is showing sings of improvement but it won't take many more deer to put it right back where it was and it still has a long way to go.In the higher elevations,deer migrate into the valleys when the snow starts flying.When that happens,it doesn't matter how good the habitat it overall.It has to be good in the valleys.You won't find a deer track in any of the clearcuts on the ridgtops when the snow is deep and that exactly why they have to fence very of those timber sales.There's simply no deer in them during the winter because the deer get driven to lower elevations.Unless those lower elevations have sufficient habitat,recruitment will suffer.That's a fact.

If you have a camp in Forest county,you're probably close to or in the ANF.If that's the case,the deer population crashed there because the majority of logging was put on hold for years.The US forest service was held up in court by the tree huggers who wanted all logging stopped in the nat'l forest.That removed the food source for the deer,it became overbrowsed and when they did start to cut,they were forced to fence everything in for many years.

The population exploded in the 90's because we had practically a decade of very mild winters.When you have a mild winter,deer can spread out and use more of the available habitat.When you have a bad winter,deer get concentrated,wipe out what browse in there and fawn recruitment goes down the toilet.There were way more deer per square mile being killed throughout the 90's than throughout the last decade in the northern part of the state.The habitat is the controlling factor and adding more deer to stressed habitat is the worst thing you can do for future deer populations.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I live in Pa and have been hunting here my entire life.We had two back to back years with high harvests 15 years ago.Since that time,the pressure in the northern tier in practically non-existent.I live next to and huge huge expanses of public ground.In the past three years,I've seen no more than two hunters in the woods all season long.After about noon on the first day of rifle season,the woods are empty.I hardly even hear any shots on the first day.Hunters are not killing the deer and it's being confirmed by the thousands of adult doe that they have tagged for a doe mortality study.Less than 8% are getting harvested and that's not enough to reduce the population.
> 
> You're seeing more deer because we had a very mild winter the year before and fawn recruitment went way up.Next year you'll see less deer because this years fawns recruitment was crap.It's the way it is and it's a direct result of the quality of the habitat which is directly proportional to the number of deer.The habitat is showing sings of improvement but it won't take many more deer to put it right back where it was and it still has a long way to go.In the higher elevations,deer migrate into the valleys when the snow starts flying.When that happens,it doesn't matter how good the habitat it overall.It has to be good in the valleys.You won't find a deer track in any of the clearcuts on the ridgtops when the snow is deep and that exactly why they have to fence very of those timber sales.There's simply no deer in them during the winter because the deer get driven to lower elevations.Unless those lower elevations have sufficient habitat,recruitment will suffer.That's a fact.
> 
> If you have a camp in Forest county,you're probably close to or in the ANF.If that's the case,the deer population crashed there because the majority of logging was put on hold for years.The US forest service was held up in court by the tree huggers who wanted all logging stopped in the nat'l forest.That removed the food source for the deer,it became overbrowsed and when they did start to cut,they were forced to fence everything in for many years.
> 
> The population exploded in the 90's because we had practically a decade of very mild winters.When you have a mild winter,deer can spread out and use more of the available habitat.When you have a bad winter,deer get concentrated,wipe out what browse in there and fawn recruitment goes down the toilet.There were way more deer per square mile being killed throughout the 90's than throughout the last decade in the northern part of the state.The habitat is the controlling factor and adding more deer to stressed habitat is the worst thing you can do for future deer populations.


10-4


----------



## PAdorn

There's a local high fence operation that had a few deer get out when a storm knocked part of the fence down. I think two or three world class bucks on the loose. They're asking hunters to shoot them because they just want the chips back that the deer have in them. Hopefully they do a little breeding first!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Matt Musto said:


> You don't need to explain, your actions tell the story. Don't see any deer any more, numbers are way down, people can't stop shooting does, but I have a tag so I'll take one for myself. What is it? Are you going to keep complaining about doe numbers and contribute to the problem or are you gonna stand up for what you believe?
> 
> I'm happy for your harvest and you don't need my permission, but stop complaining if you aren't going to practice what you preach. Admit it's not nearly as bad as you say.


Well said!


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 10-4


I don't know much about Ohio but I used to hunt a couple of farms in Ashtabula county.I never saw any many more deer up there than I did around here and they didn't shoot any does on those farms.The potential to see or kill a huge buck was a real possibility and it wasn't a real far drive.They planted food plots,corn and soybeans all over the place so the deer had food for several months of the year.However,the actual habitat was terrible.The only regeneration in the woods was beech and striped maple which is a huge indication of carrying more deer than the habitat could support.The deer ate everything that was preferred and that allowed the beech to take over because the deer won't browse it.These guys killed some huge bucks but the majority were killed over bait in the late season when the deer had no food because of the snow pack in that area,


----------



## jesses80

out shooting the bow today and yea it's time to get the tick spray out little *******s.


----------



## shortb

shaft em12 said:


> It was killedin forward township...on a private farm 1/4 mile from my property


Ugh..... That buck was probably on your property at some point. I killed my first deer ever when I was 12 in Forward Township


----------



## bigredxlt

Just got access to 1300 acres between Johnstown and Greensburg. Unfortunately I only have Thursday, Friday, and Saturday to hunt and no opportunities for scouting beforehand. The area is minimally hunted, apparently only by trespassers willing to make the hike. I have never hunted in the area, anybody have an tips? Habitat is almost entirely heavy woods and almost zero farmland.


----------



## Kpap21

Anyone seeing any pre rut activity yet?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Kpap21 said:


> Anyone seeing any pre rut activity yet?


Not in 2F


----------



## BoHunter0210

Seen a buck chasing and grunting last evening in 2G


----------



## Kpap21

> Not in 2F


Im hunting 2F too. What part are you in?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Kpap21 said:


> Im hunting 2F too. What part are you in?


Clarington,near Cooks Forest


----------



## Viper69

jacobh said:


> Yea I take back my comment that pic Chad posted makes him look a lot bigger!!!


Bigger yes. 190? No. Looks to be a solid 170+ though. Why the white tag on the antlers though?


----------



## River420Bottom

bigredxlt said:


> Just got access to 1300 acres between Johnstown and Greensburg. Unfortunately I only have Thursday, Friday, and Saturday to hunt and no opportunities for scouting beforehand. The area is minimally hunted, apparently only by trespassers willing to make the hike. I have never hunted in the area, anybody have an tips? Habitat is almost entirely heavy woods and almost zero farmland.


Johnstown to greensburgh? So along 271 or ligonier?


----------



## Double"O"

Warm and windy tonight...jumped one about 20ft from my climber...


----------



## MWoody

The buck I posted was grunting and came in chasing two doe that had just walked under my stand. Hunt oaks!!!!


----------



## ribsyj

Viper69 said:


> Bigger yes. 190? No. Looks to be a solid 170+ though. Why the white tag on the antlers though?


Maybe tag is taped on backwards. Back of tag is white just a guess


----------



## Viper69

ribsyj said:


> Maybe tag is taped on backwards. Back of tag is white just a guess


Could be. I wouldn't want to cut that ear open either.


----------



## Eman89so

Not much in 2b today. Lots of dead deer on highway.. is the prerut here?


----------



## pa bovo

bigredxlt said:


> Just got access to 1300 acres between Johnstown and Greensburg. Unfortunately I only have Thursday, Friday, and Saturday to hunt and no opportunities for scouting beforehand. The area is minimally hunted, apparently only by trespassers willing to make the hike. I have never hunted in the area, anybody have an tips? Habitat is almost entirely heavy woods and almost zero farmland.


Grew up hunting those mountains. Depending on where your at hunting can be tuff there's not a lot of mast. And if your far enough off the road the deer aren't real spooked so they bed where they stop walking. Deer are hard to pattern that being said Ive seen some big deer come from the area


----------



## swpahunter

The guy who shot the 190" was my neighbor growing up for years. He is a full time licensed taxidermist in Donora, Pa. I'm the one who posted all the pics on HPA. That deer was preliminary green scored real close to 190" by people who actually know how to officially score a whitetail and not look at a pic on the internet and take guess. HE will be doing a story with Outdoor Life and North American Whitetail about this buck. And by the looks of it, many other people are beating his door down to talk to him about it. He left today for Idaho to hunt bear,mt. lion, mule deer, and a few other things. His brother has also been dating my sister for awhile now. If you want to follow this story i'll keep it updated on HPA along with an official score sheet after the drying period. I prefer not to use this site much due to all the internet pic scoring pro's, and bickering like school girls as seen a few pages previous. Probably why my post count is 29 in 6 yrs......


----------



## swpahunter

Please tell me what buck is bigger here. I need the help of the professional internet picture whitetail scorers on this one.


----------



## Vabaseball10

I'm going to guess the bottom buck at maybe just over 170


----------



## Vabaseball10

i do not know this guy but it's a Mississippi magazine and this is a 190" buck, so I'd say he's bigger than both of those pictures


----------



## swpahunter

ok.. next?


----------



## Vabaseball10

Come on man, your trying a little too hard on this, just wait for the 60 days and let a official scorer do his thing. And then you know!!! Your not even the guy that shot it!


----------



## swpahunter

The top pic is the current PA state archery record " The Nickola Buck" 2004. Gross score of 185 1/8.... And the bottom pic is bigger? Hmmmmm.... Moral of this story, don't try to picture score bucks from your computer seat because your way off in your estimation.


----------



## Vabaseball10

Your the one that brought it to a internet where your sitting at a computer seat moron!!!


----------



## Vabaseball10

and to make it better here's the PA Big records off the PA big game records system, the record archery buck is only 178, you need to recheck the records


1	NICOLA SR	MICHAEL J	WATERFORD	ALLEGHENY	2004	178-2
2	MUNTZ	ALBERT J	HAVERTOWN	BUCKS	1995	174-7
3	STOLENBERG JR	R	BUTLER	BUTLER	1986	174-2
4	SCHAEFER	TY A	OHIOPYLE	FAYETTE	2012	172-4
5	HECKATHORN	MICHAEL	GROVE CITY	MERCER	2000	171-6
6	HOLLENBAUGH JR	TOBY C	DAYTON	JEFFERSON	2010	171-0
7	KEITH	JUSTIN S	SOMERSET	SOMERSET	2008	169-6
8	HOROSKY	JACK	ST PETERS	CHESTER	2005	168-4
9	JOYCE	CHRISTOPHE	PITTSBURGH	ALLEGHENY	1985	167-6
10	SEIFERT	JASON	ERIE	VENANGO	2009	167-2
11	CUNNINGHAM	GEORGE	NEW RINGGOLD	SCHUYLKILL	2002	166-6
12	MCELROY	WILLIAM	GIBSONIA	BEAVER	2012	166-2
13	KRUT	NICHOLAS J	CLARKS SUMMIT	LACKAWANNA	2012	166-0
14	RENTZ	CHARLES	WILLIAMSBURG	HUNTINGDON	2012	165-6
15	GOLGOSKY	BILL	BADEN	BEAVER	2005	165-5


----------



## swpahunter

Yeah, the 185 1/8 is gross score the net score was 178... Same buck dude... Like I said, your estimation is way off.


----------



## Vabaseball10

net score is what goes in the book DUDE!!!!, well one thing is for sure, you can't force it in the record book if it ain't gonna make it, so we'll check back and see! Likely nobody would care if you weren't such a D****bag sporting it around like you shot the thing.


----------



## bigredxlt

Hoyt1021 said:


> Johnstown to greensburgh? So along 271 or ligonier?


North of Ligonier.


----------



## bigredxlt

pa bovo said:


> Grew up hunting those mountains. Depending on where your at hunting can be tuff there's not a lot of mast. And if your far enough off the road the deer aren't real spooked so they bed where they stop walking. Deer are hard to pattern that being said Ive seen some big deer come from the area


Good to know. I was planning on following creeks two of the creeks that feed in to a good sized resevoir just looking for some heavy sign. I assume the deer will be feeding primarily on acorns as I don't know what other major food source they have right now.


----------



## eteddyv

swpahunter said:


> The guy who shot the 190" was my neighbor growing up for years. He is a full time licensed taxidermist in Donora, Pa. I'm the one who posted all the pics on HPA. That deer was preliminary green scored real close to 190" by people who actually know how to officially score a whitetail and not look at a pic on the internet and take guess. HE will be doing a story with Outdoor Life and North American Whitetail about this buck. And by the looks of it, many other people are beating his door down to talk to him about it. He left today for Idaho to hunt bear,mt. lion, mule deer, and a few other things. His brother has also been dating my sister for awhile now. If you want to follow this story i'll keep it updated on HPA along with an official score sheet after the drying period. I prefer not to use this site much due to all the internet pic scoring pro's, and bickering like school girls as seen a few pages previous. Probably why my post count is 29 in 6 yrs......


You are the one who said "I prefer not to use this site much due to all the internet pic scoring pro's, and bickering like school girls" and now you are bickering like a school girl. Take your I'm better than you attitude somewhere else. Go get in the woods so you can shoot your own deer to brag about and stop bragging about your buddies buck you didn't shoot. This thread was enjoyable and informative before a few have trashed it!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

swpahunter said:


> The guy who shot the 190" was my neighbor growing up for years. He is a full time licensed taxidermist in Donora, Pa. I'm the one who posted all the pics on HPA. That deer was preliminary green scored real close to 190" by people who actually know how to officially score a whitetail and not look at a pic on the internet and take guess. HE will be doing a story with Outdoor Life and North American Whitetail about this buck. And by the looks of it, many other people are beating his door down to talk to him about it. He left today for Idaho to hunt bear,mt. lion, mule deer, and a few other things. His brother has also been dating my sister for awhile now. If you want to follow this story i'll keep it updated on HPA along with an official score sheet after the drying period. I prefer not to use this site much due to all the internet pic scoring pro's, and bickering like school girls as seen a few pages previous. Probably why my post count is 29 in 6 yrs......


Im not sure what your deal is,seems ur pimping this thing everywhere.we are humans we are entitlied to our opinions on the score if we are off then so be it.just weird you are defending this like its your little sisiter.i did the whole big buck thing (bigger than your buddies buck) with the magazines stuff.if u do an article with North Americam Whitetail the only way they do it is if they are the ONLY magazine that does the articlei i can assure you they arent knocking down his door.maybe if you would tone it down a little things would go a little better.congrats to your buddy


----------



## PAdorn

Vabaseball10 said:


> and to make it better here's the PA Big records off the PA big game records system, the record archery buck is only 178, you need to recheck the records
> 
> 
> 1NICOLA SRMICHAEL JWATERFORDALLEGHENY2004178-2
> 2MUNTZALBERT JHAVERTOWNBUCKS1995174-7
> 3STOLENBERG JRRBUTLERBUTLER1986174-2
> 4SCHAEFERTY AOHIOPYLEFAYETTE2012172-4
> 5HECKATHORNMICHAELGROVE CITYMERCER2000171-6
> 6HOLLENBAUGH JRTOBY CDAYTONJEFFERSON2010171-0
> 7KEITHJUSTIN SSOMERSETSOMERSET2008169-6
> 8HOROSKYJACKST PETERSCHESTER2005168-4
> 9JOYCECHRISTOPHEPITTSBURGHALLEGHENY1985167-6
> 10SEIFERTJASONERIEVENANGO2009167-2
> 11CUNNINGHAMGEORGENEW RINGGOLDSCHUYLKILL2002166-6
> 12MCELROYWILLIAMGIBSONIABEAVER2012166-2
> 13KRUTNICHOLAS JCLARKS SUMMITLACKAWANNA2012166-0
> 14RENTZCHARLESWILLIAMSBURGHUNTINGDON2012165-6
> 15GOLGOSKYBILLBADENBEAVER2005165-5


Here is the number 14 on that list. Shot on my dad's by a friend of his. Sorry pics aren't that great. When the guy was showing me his pictures I took pictures of his pictures


----------



## MWoody

PAdorn said:


> Here is the number 14 on that list. Shot on my dad's by a friend of his. Sorry pics aren't that great. When the guy was showing me his pictures I took pictures of his pictures


Man is that a great buck man!. As for the other guy that's pimping that other deer. Go back to HPA with your cronies.


----------



## pope125

Viper69 said:


> Could be. I wouldn't want to cut that ear open either.


Why not ?? Thats the legal way its done !!


----------



## speedbird

I work with a guy who has taken a Booner in PA and his name isn't in that list, so that is not the end all be all PA archery big buck record list.


----------



## eteddyv

speedbird said:


> I work with a guy who has taken a Booner in PA and his name isn't in that list, so that is not the end all be all PA archery big buck record list.


A lot of bucks make B & C with a min score of 160 I believe. that is the top 15 in PA. And P & Y min score I believe is 125 for typical whitetail.


----------



## pope125

eteddyv said:


> A lot of bucks make B & C with a min score of 160 I believe. that is the top 15 in PA. And P & Y min score I believe is 125 for typical whitetail.


Fyi, B&C IS 170 !!


----------



## eteddyv

pope125 said:


> Fyi, B&C IS 170 !!


Gotcha! Thanks for the correction Pope!


----------



## PAdorn

MWoody said:


> Man is that a great buck man!. As for the other guy that's pimping that other deer. Go back to HPA with your cronies.


Yeah. He shot it on October 31st of that year I believe.


----------



## tdj8686

B&C is 160" for a typical buck and 185" for a non-typical.


Here is #11 on that list. This is before antler restrictions...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Had a great start to the season. My dad and I both shot 8 points. There was a little ground shrinking on this guy but I'm limited to my vacation this year so I'm pretty pleased. I'm in 4e and never remember seeing this many buck this early.


----------



## Scotty C

This is a friend of mine. We used to teach together. He shot this buck in Western PA on the first evening.
Blocked out his face to protect identity lol!!

The buck is an old warrior missing his right eye.. Best part is my buddy shot him with his Black Widow Recurve.

Sorry for the grainy pic its a pic of an email


----------



## pope125

tdj8686 said:


> B&C is 160" for a typical buck and 185" for a non-typical.
> 
> 
> Here is #11 on that list. This is before antler restrictions...
> 
> View attachment 2062679



Awards is 160' , All time is 170' .


----------



## PAdorn

some nice bucks there guys!


----------



## tom071984

Well I ended shutting my alarm off today and sleeping in till 645. I couldnt sleep so I decided that I would get out alittle later than normal. Cause im impatient and in a rush I walk right up on a group of deer at my stand (7:45), needless to say they didnt stick around. I did identify one as a doe. Around 8:20 im checking archerytalk and I happen to look behind me and catch two deer walking away, they must have been on thetrail that took them within 25 yards of my stand. Luckily for me they stop and begin feeding right back to me, they oass within 7 yards and are now bedded within 20. They are both yearlings. I might be stuck here awhile.


----------



## Double"O"

Is it too much to ask to talk about deer and deer hunting in here vice *****ing about deer someone else shot?


----------



## irishiup

Not sure if I'm fanning the flames, but I did a story on the #4 buck on that list for North American Whitetail a few months back: http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/deer-of-the-day/ty-schaefer-buck-172-inch-pennsylvania-phenom/

Here's a pic to compare to the bucks that were posted above:


----------



## nicko

tom071984 said:


> Well I ended shutting my alarm off today and sleeping in till 645. I couldnt sleep so I decided that I would get out alittle later than normal. Cause im impatient and in a rush I walk right up on a group of deer at my stand (7:45), needless to say they didnt stick around. I did identify one as a doe. Around 8:20 im checking archerytalk and I happen to look behind me and catch two deer walking away, they must have been on thetrail that took them within 25 yards of my stand. Luckily for me they stop and begin feeding right back to me, they oass within 7 yards and are now bedded within 20. They are both yearlings. I might be stuck here awhile.


Sounds like a good start. If you're ready this, put your phone away and get back to watching the woods.


----------



## Darkvador

tom071984 said:


> Well I ended shutting my alarm off today and sleeping in till 645. I couldnt sleep so I decided that I would get out alittle later than normal. Cause im impatient and in a rush I walk right up on a group of deer at my stand (7:45), needless to say they didnt stick around. I did identify one as a doe. Around 8:20 im checking archerytalk and I happen to look behind me and catch two deer walking away, they must have been on thetrail that took them within 25 yards of my stand. Luckily for me they stop and begin feeding right back to me, they oass within 7 yards and are now bedded within 20. They are both yearlings. I might be stuck here awhile.


It was absolutely pouring down rain where I live so I stayed in bed. I needed it because I have been running myself ragged lately. On the recliner now contemplating a plan for my evening hunt. Hope this rain goes away. It still looks like its 7:30 outside.


----------



## simms125

weather called for rain all morning so i didnt head out never the less i woke up at 7 am with it being calm and not a drop of rain.. really kicking myself in the arse but ill be heading out for the evening in a little bit here


----------



## jimmypa22

Out last night for a nice sit from 230pm to dark....big old goose egg..did have a beautiful big fox at 5 yards....it was hot and windy..not my favorite conditions...next week maybe the one..cold and raining..going to do my best to get out every chance I get


----------



## tom071984

mathews xt 600 said:


> Had a great start to the season. My dad and I both shot 8 points. There was a little ground shrinking on this guy but I'm limited to my vacation this year so I'm pretty pleased. I'm in 4e and never remember seeing this many buck this early.


Congratulations, you were hidden amongst the drama.


----------



## Viper69

pope125 said:


> Why not ?? Thats the legal way its done !!


Didn't say i wouldn't just saying i wouldn't want to.


----------



## pope125

viper69 said:


> didn't say i wouldn't just saying i wouldn't want to.


nothing that a good taxidermist cant fix


----------



## DustinArner

First big boy on mock scrapes. On public land.


----------



## nicko

DustinArner said:


> First big boy on mock scrapes. On public land.


Awesome! He looks like a horse. Good luck getting on him.


----------



## Squirrel

Great buck!


----------



## turkeysroost

That's a shooter all day long, hope you get a shot at him.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Why not ?? Thats the legal way its done !!


There is a legal and illegal way to attach a tag? Please explain...


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> There is a legal and illegal way to attach a tag? Please explain...


I believe the tag must be completed and attached to the ear prior to moving.


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> There is a legal and illegal way to attach a tag? Please explain...


Have you EVER shot a deer in PA ?


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I believe the tag must be completed and attached to the ear prior to moving.


Boy we have hunters in this state that don't even know the legal way to tag a deer .


----------



## DustinArner

nicko said:


> Awesome! He looks like a horse. Good luck getting on him.


Thanks I'll need it! These are still frames from videos and we got a 100" 8 working them now too. So hopefully he's our natural instigator. If he forms a bad habit of working these there's a realistic chance of shooting him this year.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Haven't been out since Saturday. Gonna try and go tomorrow if the weather isn't terrible. Then I'm heading back upstate to hunt/ patrol my property from the orange army. Saw a decent buck today at noon looked almost like he was chasing.


----------



## 138104

Perry24 said:


> I believe the tag must be completed and attached to the ear prior to moving.





pope125 said:


> Boy we have hunters in this state that don't even know the legal way to tag a deer .


Well, that is how I've done it for years so enlighten me on the correct way.


----------



## nicko

Tag in the ear. It's in the hunting regs. If somebody feels there is another way, I'm all ears. I won't follow such advice but I'd still like to hear it.


----------



## tony21

Perry24 said:


> Well, that is how I've done it for years so enlighten me on the correct way.


You're correct, that's the legal way to tag a deer...anyone seen much movement this week? Haven't seen a deer since last Friday and hunted 3 different locations.


----------



## tom071984

Must be a bad season for some of you guys....


----------



## tom071984

tony21 said:


> You're correct, that's the legal way to tag a deer...anyone seen much movement this week? Haven't seen a deer since last Friday and hunted 3 different locations.



Saw a doe and two bucks tonight, one lookef to have about 14 inch spread. All were browsing.


----------



## tony21

tom071984 said:


> Must be a bad season for some of you guys....


Worst for me in about 5 years, I haven't seen a single buck yet these first couple weeks and only 3 doe the first day. The 2nd week is when I filled my tag the past 4 years. Maybe it's the Ebola...or Obama....I'll go with Ebola for now


----------



## davepfb

Well had my first shot of the season this afternoon on a doe. The doe was infront of my at 20 yards for 20 minutes and finally decided I was going to take it. Range found at 22 yards perfect broadside, drew back and put my 20 yard pin right in the heart area. Heard a good hit and the deer tookoff. Gave the deer about 45 minutes and got down. Couldn't find my arrow or blood anywhere by the shot area. Looked around a found small drops of blood. Started to find bigger spots and followed the trail for about 350 yards until the deer when into a huge brush field and we lost it. Search the brush field for 2 hours with no luck. I'm upset with myself as this is the first deer I have lost. I feel more bad for the deer though.


----------



## River420Bottom

Another 2c buck down, 11point shot after work by a friend, that's two now hopefully I get a chance Saturday, last day I can hunt before my vacation starts, I'll hunt all day October 23rd then off to NY to hunt/fly fish for 10 days


----------



## 138104

Glad I've tagged my deer correctly. 

This Saturday will be my first time hunting this season. Can't wait!


----------



## bghunter7777

tony21 said:


> Worst for me in about 5 years, I haven't seen a single buck yet these first couple weeks and only 3 doe the first day. The 2nd week is when I filled my tag the past 4 years. Maybe it's the Ebola...or Obama....I'll go with Ebola for now


Spot on I was getting trail cam pics until Obama brought Ebola over now I struggle to see a doe.


----------



## jesses80

haven't been out since the first day gonna go scout some new turf Friday then hitting all days Saturday hopefully new area don't see much of the muzzle loaders Saturday.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Well, that is how I've done it for years so enlighten me on the correct way.


You do get a book when you buy a license , read it !!


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> You do get a book when you buy a license , read it !!


I know how to properly tag a deer. What is your problem?


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I know how to properly tag a deer. What is your problem?


No problem !!


----------



## pope125

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 2063204
> 
> Another 2c buck down, 11point shot after work by a friend, that's two now hopefully I get a chance Saturday, last day I can hunt before my vacation starts, I'll hunt all day October 23rd then off to NY to hunt/fly fish for 10 days[/QUOTEll
> 
> Tell your friend his deer is tagged wrong , Maybe the PGC MAKE EVERYBODY TAKE THERE SAFETY COURSE AGAIN APPARENTLY NOBOBY READS THE RULES AND REGULATIONS BOOK .


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Hoyt1021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063204
> 
> Another 2c buck down, 11point shot after work by a friend, that's two now hopefully I get a chance Saturday, last day I can hunt before my vacation starts, I'll hunt all day October 23rd then off to NY to hunt/fly fish for 10 days[/QUOTEll
> 
> Tell your friend his deer is tagged wrong , Maybe the PGC MAKE EVERYBODY TAKE THERE SAFETY COURSE AGAIN APPARENTLY NOBOBY READS THE RULES AND REGULATIONS BOOK .
> 
> 
> 
> I see...you are the tag nazi...lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see...you are the tag nazi...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I see nobody in this state gives a **** about laws. Another arrogant Pa hunter . Just do what u want screw the law .
Click to expand...


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Perry24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nobody in this state gives a **** about laws. Another arrogant Pa hunter . Just do what u want screw the law .
> 
> 
> 
> Another Internet tough guy...
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Internet tough guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Another pa loser !!
Click to expand...


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Perry24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pa loser !!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day and season sir!
Click to expand...


----------



## pops423

My season has pretty good so far. 

Hunt 1 - 10 pt hung up at about 50 yards eating apples and never presented a shot. A second buck, a decent 8 pt showed up just before dark.
Hunt 2 - Passed on this 8pt at 20 yards and saw a 5 point and a nice 8 point right at dark that never got close enough for a shot




Hunt 3 - Had 1 deer come by in the dark
Hunt 4 - Saw the same 10 pt as hunt 1 and a second one. No shots on the first and second was too young. 

4 hunts - 8 deer - 1 unknown, 1 non-legal buck, 6 legal (3 shooters for me)


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day and season sir!
> 
> 
> 
> You too !!
Click to expand...


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Perry24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nobody in this state gives a **** about laws. Another arrogant Pa hunter . Just do what u want screw the law .
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... give it up. This is suppose to be an upbeat thread. The guy tagged his deer. Why should you or I care. If the PGC has a problem with it, they can find him and fine him. But why should we care??? Congrats to your buddy Hoyt! Nice buck!
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... give it up. This is suppose to be an upbeat thread. The guy tagged his deer. Why should you or I care. If the PGC has a problem with it, they can find him and fine him. But why should we care??? Congrats to your buddy Hoyt! Nice buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, when you tag a deer in the wrong place its not legally tagged. Upbeat thread ? WE have guys in this state that can't read or tag a deer the right way .
Click to expand...


----------



## PaBone

I will tell you I have had deer checked by WCO's and they have never said anything about a buck tagged on the antler. If you plan on mounting a deer I hope you don't split the ear to tag it. Its best to lasso the ear base with a tie wrap and once you skin your deer and cape the head you always put the tag on an antler anyway.


----------



## eteddyv

pope125 said:


> PAdorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, when you tag a deer in the wrong place its not legally tagged.[/QUOTE
> 
> Aren't there better things to discuss here? The deer is tagged! Get over it and move on.
Click to expand...


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I always put the tag on the antler and have been checked multiple times there was never an issue


----------



## Scotty C

PaBone said:


> I will tell you I have had deer checked by WCO's and they have never said anything about a buck tagged on the antler. If you plan on mounting a deer I hope you don't split the ear to tag it. Its best to lasso the ear base with a tie wrap and once you skin your deer and cape the head you always put the tag on an antler anyway.


Exactly!!

Let the WCO's worry about the crazy amount of poachers in this state and not the guys who actually tag their deer on the Antlers.


----------



## pope125

Scotty C said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> Let the WCO's worry about the crazy amount of poachers in this state and not the guys who actually tag their deer on the Antlers.


Never seen a state like the hunters from Pa And you have the balls to call you sportsman ?


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Never seen a state like the hunters from Pa


Its not the law abiding hunters you need to worry about. Its the guys driving around in their trucks at night, spotting fields and shooting at deer. 
Common occurrence here in PA.


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Never seen a state like the hunters from Pa


No one here cares about your " holier than thou art" attitude. You can't congratulate someone on a nice buck, instead your worried about tag placement. grow up and worry about your own self righteous problems.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Scotty C said:


> Its not the law abiding hunters you need to worry about. Its the guys driving around in their trucks at night, spotting fields and shooting at deer.
> Common occurrence here in PA.


Bingo!


----------



## 12-Ringer

This might help.....



I can tell you that I have had several occasions with either deputies and wardens admiring a harvest, visiting a processing station, even once assisting me with a drag and the tag on the antlers was not an issue. Did I know the law, yes. Did I break it, yes on the occasions where I knew I was getting a shoulder mount. 

Hoepfully, we can get this thread back on track and share what has been going on in the PA hardwoods. Seems a few are hell bent on continuously derailing this thread and really presenting a skewed impression of PA hunters.

Most of you may have saw the post about my uncle's fall last week. He is home, has a hospital bed set in the living room, nursing services 2x per week, and PT 3x per week. He wanted no parts of a rehab facility. We have a close family, I am sure there will be plenty of folks around keeping him company while he recovers.

I have only been out 2x, passed doe both and a legal buck once. Saw a very nice 8-point that would have gotten shot if he cooperated a little more. The cold spell coming through this weekend will likely get some movement going. Scrapes and rubs are opening up daily, just can't get a good wind to hunt those areas.

A few good buck taken in my immediate area, so I know they are up and moving.

Good luck guys!

Joe


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Never seen a state like the hunters from Pa And you have the balls to call you sportsman ?


Looks like you edited your post and added a few more words!!!

You have no idea what kind of sportsman I am. I see you are from PA. You seem like such a nice guy!!! I can't get over your wonderful contributions to this thread. And the only balls you have are because you are behind a keyboard.. Grow up..
Have a great season and don't forget to tag your buck on its antlers!!


----------



## nicko

It is a nice buck but it is tagged incorrectly. Personally, I don't care if somebody wants to ignore a regulation like this and gets pinched. All you need is one warden with a hard-on to bust somebody for anything and you make his job easy. If a warden wants to overlook a deer tagged in this manner, it's his call and maybe he just doesn't want to deal with the hassle. But if you get a citation for tagging a deer like this, you can't cry foul.

I believe the most common violations game wardens write up in PA are improperly tagged deer and not enough hunter orange during the seasons that require it. And speaking of hunter orange, be sure to break yours out for next week (10/18-10/25) for the overlap with early muzzleloader. God I hate having to wear orange in October.


----------



## Eman89so

Lol anyone kill anything last.night? I didn't see a thing.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Shot a doe Monday evening and recovered it Tuesday morning...


----------



## Scotty C

Weather has been tough the last 3 days.. Warm, rainy, windy. 
Looks like today may be a decent day.

I agree we should make this thread a positive reflection on PA.
I got sucked in and started to vent and I apologize..

This season has been a good one so far. Killed a big old mature doe and have had a few shooters show themselves.. This is my home state and I love it here. Yes we have some issues but all states do..
I've hunted in different states and they have their own problems to deal with. 

I am happy to see other hunters be successful especially my friends, family and students. 
Everyone stay safe and have a great time in Penn's Woods


----------



## PAdorn

Tonight will be first night out this week. I'll be in a new stand I put up in August. I always like hunting new areas


----------



## Scotty C

nicko said:


> It is a nice buck but it is tagged incorrectly. Personally, I don't care if somebody wants to ignore a regulation like this and gets pinched. All you need is one warden with a hard-on to bust somebody for anything and you make his job easy. If a warden wants to overlook a deer tagged in this manner, it's his call and maybe he just doesn't want to deal with the hassle. But if you get a citation for tagging a deer like this, you can't cry foul.
> 
> I believe the most common violations game wardens write up in PA are improperly tagged deer and not enough hunter orange during the seasons that require it. And speaking of hunter orange, be sure to break yours out for next week (10/18-10/25) for the overlap with early muzzleloader. God I hate having to wear orange in October.


No argument here. You make valid points.
I know a few WCO's and they are actually happy to see a tag on a deer LOL!! They spend way to much time busting people that don't even bother to tag em or even have the proper tag. 
Antler tagging is something they would let slide. But yes you will find a WCO that just won't let things like that go.


----------



## WGMitch

My PA buck and personal best!


----------



## bkellybe

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Scotty C

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Congrats!! Awesome PA buck. Awesome buck anywhere!!

Those brows are cool!!!


----------



## jesses80

sweet buck congrats.


WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Thats a stud! Congrats


----------



## 138104

Congrats! Those brow tines are awesome!


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> nothing that a good taxidermist cant fix


I've always used the huge pin that comes with the old style back tag display pouch and just punched a hole through, then insert a twisty tie through that and then secure the tag.


----------



## Hammer 1

I have always made a small cut in a deer's ear and tagged it. However if I shoot a buck of a lifetime, there is no chance I will do this. I will tag the antlers and pay the fine if I get busted!! Who cares lets move on!!!


----------



## pope125

Scotty C said:


> Looks like you edited your post and added a few more words!!!
> 
> You have no idea what kind of sportsman I am. I see you are from PA. You seem like such a nice guy!!! I can't get over your wonderful contributions to this thread. And the only balls you have are because you are behind a keyboard.. Grow up..
> Have a great season and don't forget to tag your buck on its antlers!!



No on the ear !!


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Hoyt1021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063204
> 
> Another 2c buck down, 11point shot after work by a friend, that's two now hopefully I get a chance Saturday, last day I can hunt before my vacation starts, I'll hunt all day October 23rd then off to NY to hunt/fly fish for 10 days[/QUOTEll
> 
> Tell your friend his deer is tagged wrong , Maybe the PGC MAKE EVERYBODY TAKE THERE SAFETY COURSE AGAIN APPARENTLY NOBOBY READS THE RULES AND REGULATIONS BOOK .
> 
> Lol I'll tell my friend congratulations again, how about you go try to put your tag on something correctly then, show us how it's done oh great one... Your '14 tag must still be strapped to your jacket in your blaze orange license holder
Click to expand...


----------



## River420Bottom

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Congratulations again, read your thread on this buck and your hunt, awesome job


----------



## dspell20

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Fantastic buck. Congrats


----------



## PAdorn

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## eteddyv

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Great buck! Congrats!!


----------



## bghunter7777

After all the hate I would say Pa is leading the state race on AT of good bucks down this season


----------



## Squirrel

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## TRex18

Would you bunch of Nancy boys quit complaining about the FREAKING TAG! as long as it, is not poached then SHUT UP and say CONGRATS ! any PA Buck with a Bow is a trophy to someone. Don't take that away from them or bring them down! 

Geez what a bunch of jack wagons......

and Ohio people....I don't want to hear it from you either....! I understand a lot of you have camps in Northern PA and us PA boys do travel to Ohio ....but this includes you also!! 

Congrats to that hammer above ! Wow that things a horse!!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


congrats...nice one


----------



## dougell

Baiting in Pa makes you a slob.Shooting out of a truck window makes you a slob.Tagging a deer on the antler means nothing.I don't know a single WCO that would pinch someone for putting a tag on an antler.I don't know a single magistrate that wouldn't throw that charge out the window.

Congradulations on a nice buck.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> and Ohio people....I don't want to hear it from you either....! I understand a lot of you have camps in Northern PA and us PA boys do travel to Ohio ....but this includes you also!


What the heck is this all about??? Im sure if i should take offense to this or not


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Man there are some nice bucks hitting the ground. Congratulations to all of those that have taken them. 

Only bucks I've seen so far have been small with the biggest being a really nice 1 and half year old 8 point. Having a couple bow bucks under my belt the last few seasons I've decided to hunt for a personal best this year so I'm hoping it pays off. 

Stay safe out there fellas and again congrats to those that have punched tags.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Baiting in Pa makes you a slob.Shooting out of a truck window makes you a slob.Tagging a deer on the antler means nothing.I don't know a single WCO that would pinch someone for putting a tag on an antler.I don't know a single magistrate that wouldn't throw that charge out the window.
> 
> Congradulations on a nice buck.



Then why don't we just throw the regulations book out the window, seems like the hunters do whatever the hell they feel like anyway . And we have came wardens that don't want to do there job .


----------



## PaBone

Congrats WG on an awesome Pa. buck.


----------



## irishiup

WG -- Did you weigh him!? Looks like a hoss!


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What the heck is this all about??? Im sure if i should take offense to this or not


\\

It means....don't be huffy puffy about the tag location or if the tag is on it in the pic.....I understand PA boys go and hunt Ohio and Ohio boys hunt PA as well...I'm just including YINZ because we are very close with different laws in each state.....if you take offense to it then.....

You're Welcome...


(my edit) 


Congratulate the man or women is all I'm saying for everyone to do....how hard is that.....

Now if they poach it......I say string them up!!!


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Then why don't we just throw the regulations book out the window, seems like the hunters do whatever the hell they feel like anyway . And we have came wardens that don't want to do there job .


Here ya go


----------



## PAdorn

PABowhunter2011 said:


> Man there are some nice bucks hitting the ground. Congratulations to all of those that have taken them.
> 
> Only bucks I've seen so far have been small with the biggest being a really nice 1 and half year old 8 point. Having a couple bow bucks under my belt the last few seasons I've decided to hunt for a personal best this year so I'm hoping it pays off.
> 
> Stay safe out there fellas and again congrats to those that have punched tags.


Definitely some nice bucks!


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Then why don't we just throw the regulations book out the window, seems like the hunters do whatever the hell they feel like anyway . And we have came wardens that don't want to do there job .


Because there's bigger nuts to crack that a guy who tags a deer on an antler because he doesn't want to mess his mount up.It's a law to wear a seatbelt.Have you ever not worn yours?There's a big difference between going after the guy who intends on breaking the law when he leaves the house vs a guy that actually tags a deer but sticks it on an antler.LEO's are allowed to use discretion.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Then why don't we just throw the regulations book out the window, seems like the hunters do whatever the hell they feel like anyway . And we have came wardens that don't want to do there job .


Thanks Jack


----------



## 12-Ringer

WGMitch said:


> My PA buck and personal best!


Sweet - congrats on a great buck!!


As far as making the decision to tag the deer incorrectly - here is what I tell my children......

"Despite whatever circumstances you find yourself involved you ALWAYS have a choice and every choice has a consequence. If the value of your choice outweighs the impact of the consequence AND you can deal with the consequence; make the choice. Just know, we all make good choices and bad choices and when you are weighing that decision be sure the choice does not have a life changing consequence. I also quickly remind them that character is defined by what you do when no-one is watching."

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone seeing any rutting activity (scrapes, grunting, chasing) yet? I am trying my best to stay out of my best spots until at least the 25th, but might be tempted if there is any rutting activity going on. I seem to be still seeing lots of does with fawns together. Just torn on where to hunt Saturday. I do have 2 new pieces of property I received permission to hunt. I might just use my climber and try whichever has a better wind on Saturday. Sticking to my goal of a mature buck (3 1/2 or older) or tag soup. I have off work November 1st-10th. Part of me just wants to skip over mid October and get to the 25th.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

tyepsu said:


> Anyone seeing any rutting activity (scrapes, grunting, chasing) yet? I am trying my best to stay out of my best spots until at least the 25th, but might be tempted if there is any rutting activity going on. I seem to be still seeing lots of does with fawns together. Just torn on where to hunt Saturday. I do have 2 new pieces of property I received permission to hunt. I might just use my climber and try whichever has a better wind on Saturday. Sticking to my goal of a mature buck (3 1/2 or older) or tag soup. I have off work November 1st-10th. Part of me just wants to skip over mid October and get to the 25th.


Not much rutting in 2F yet


----------



## PAdorn

I've seen some fresh rubs and a scrape but nothing chasing yet in 4a


----------



## bghunter7777

people who do not tag their deer within 5 min of finding it and then fill out their report card are the same as poachers


----------



## Darkvador

Chasing? Good grief guys, its only October 16th. Maybe I live in the wrong part of the state.


----------



## PaBone

Seeing lots of rubs and some scrapes, but not a glimpse of a mature buck yet. I have seen six bucks and a few nice high tined 8 points. I will continue to hunt different deep woods acorns every night and would not be surprised if a shooter shows, the sign is there.


----------



## Darkvador

bghunter7777 said:


> people who do not tag their deer within 5 min of finding it and then fill out their report card are the same as poachers


I just found out on another thread that because I don't get out of my stand until its dark, I am a poacher. I am bummed.


----------



## PA_ENGR

PA has to have the highest percentage of whiners and morons out of all of the states. 44 pages on a REPORT thread and half of it is just a bunch of little girls arguing.

Now back to the real purpose of this thread....

Went out last night and got skunked again. Three sits in the regular season and 0 deer. Saw 15 deer one night in early special regs but nothing since.

Not sure what the deal is but will have to keep trying some new locations. Bucks are around just moving overnight


----------



## Darkvador

The bucks on all my cameras switched to night time movement around the full moon. They haven't switched back yet. I am not in the panic mode yet but this inline season that starts on Saturday might be a game changer. It might keep them tucked away until the rut hits.


----------



## Scotty C

Had an huge 8 under me on Monday evening. He was about 19 to 20 inches wide and heavy.... Had an open shot and made a rookie mistake. I was 22 feet up the tree, he was at 5 yards. Aimed middle of the body when I know damn well I shoulda aimed at the heart or even below. Rushed the shot and gave him a haircut.. 
Woulda been easily a Pope and Young 8 but I screwed up and rushed the shot. No matter how many animals you kill with your bow there is always a chance you can make a stupid mistake. 

He will be back and I will learn from my mistake. 
As bowhunters we hunt hard and never stop learning, one of the reasons we are so passionate.


----------



## Matt Musto

Scotty C said:


> Had an huge 8 under me on Monday evening. He was about 19 to 20 inches wide and heavy.... Had an open shot and made a rookie mistake. I was 22 feet up the tree, he was at 5 yards. Aimed middle of the body when I know damn well I shoulda aimed at the heart or even below. Rushed the shot and gave him a haircut..
> Woulda been easily a Pope and Young 8 but I screwed up and rushed the shot. No matter how many animals you kill with your bow there is always a chance you can make a stupid mistake.
> 
> He will be back and I will learn from my mistake.
> As bowhunters we hunt hard and never stop learning, one of the reasons we are so passionate.


That stinks! hope you get to redeem yourself.


----------



## tony21

bghunter7777 said:


> people who do not tag their deer within 5 min of finding it and then fill out their report card are the same as poachers


Can't argue that point.


----------



## Scotty C

Matt Musto said:


> That stinks! hope you get to redeem yourself.


Thanks brotha!! I am bumming! 
No matter how many you kill seems like everyone always has a story about the one that got away. That's bowhunting for ya. 
I'm gonna finally get out again tonight and keep a positive attitude.


----------



## skully1200

When I was out on Monday the 13th, I saw a young buck harassing a doe. She had two little ones with her. They weren't really chasing and running, but she was moving fast enough to stay away from him. He was moving fast enough to try to keep up. He was either a 4 point or maybe a 6. I couldn't tell if he had brow tines. While it wasn't really what I would call rut activity, it did seem unusually early to me. Probably just a young buck getting eager. There are quite a few small saplings with fresh rubs, and I did see one scrape. This is in 4D.


----------



## River420Bottom

Found a couple good rubs and one scrape in a spot close to work on my lunch break, thinking about hunting it in the morning depending on weather


----------



## MWoody

12-Ringer said:


> Sweet - congrats on a great buck!!
> 
> 
> As far as making the decision to tag the deer incorrectly - here is what I tell my children......
> 
> "Despite whatever circumstances you find yourself involved you ALWAYS have a choice and every choice has a consequence. If the value of your choice outweighs the impact of the consequence AND you can deal with the consequence; make the choice. Just know, we all make good choices and bad choices and when you are weighing that decision be sure the choice does not have a life changing consequence. I also quickly remind them that character is defined by what you do when no-one is watching."
> 
> Joe



Joe, you are exactly right and that's what I plan on teaching my 13 month old when he grows up.


----------



## MWoody

Hoyt1021 said:


> Found a couple good rubs and one scrape in a spot close to work on my lunch break, thinking about hunting it in the morning depending on weather


Get on it ASAP, that's the kinda area I killed my buck in but everything is about to change for the next two weeks or so. The woods I feel just shut down.


----------



## bmh143

About to hit the stand at my dad's house in 2g. First time I've been out since opening day. It's tough making the trip up from philly as much as I do. From the looks of the bucks that ppl have got in Delco, why am I driving 3 hours? Lol


----------



## bblue21

Shot last night at 606pm in 2B. He came in feeding. I was set up in a thicket that is a funnel from bedding to field. Made a 25yd shot, he ran 40 and dropped within sight. Happy with him and happy I got to let the bowtech eat.


----------



## eteddyv

bblue21 said:


> Shot last night at 606pm in 2B. He came in feeding. I was set up in a thicket that is a funnel from bedding to field. Made a 25yd shot, he ran 40 and dropped within sight. Happy with him and happy I got to let the bowtech eat.


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## BuckTeeth

bblue21 said:


> Shot last night at 606pm in 2B. He came in feeding. I was set up in a thicket that is a funnel from bedding to field. Made a 25yd shot, he ran 40 and dropped within sight. Happy with him and happy I got to let the bowtech eat.


Awesome buck man, Congrats! These Bowtech's have quite an appetite lol!


----------



## Eman89so

Congrats!!


----------



## bblue21

Thank you guys. I saw 5 or 6 new rubs along thicket walking to my normal spot so figured wind was good and it couldn't hurt to try. Saw 3 other smaller bucks all working the edge. An hour later he showed up


----------



## muppetmower00

Im out right now, and hopefully I shoot a buck before small game because if I do im gonna open a can of whoop ass on these squirrels.


----------



## Eman89so

I can't even hunt no vehicle wrecked the truck its in body shop. Do most if my hunting in Westmoreland co.. not.much.happening here


----------



## DustinArner

tyepsu said:


> Anyone seeing any rutting activity (scrapes, grunting, chasing) yet? I am trying my best to stay out of my best spots until at least the 25th, but might be tempted if there is any rutting activity going on. I seem to be still seeing lots of does with fawns together. Just torn on where to hunt Saturday. I do have 2 new pieces of property I received permission to hunt. I might just use my climber and try whichever has a better wind on Saturday. Sticking to my goal of a mature buck (3 1/2 or older) or tag soup. I have off work November 1st-10th. Part of me just wants to skip over mid October and get to the 25th.


Have been seeing our matures cruising under the cover of darkness making territorial rounds. Lots of rubs and scrapes. Matures have only been hitting close to bedding. If you can get out Monday morning Id try. Supposed to be 30's. Tuck in close to a bedding area and you might catch a mature hanging out just a few minutes too late.


----------



## nicko

Some nice deer posted up here so far. Congrats to all the successful hunters.

I made some headway today. I saw 1 deer.....which is better than what I've seen the last few times out. I did see a bunch of rubs and with the cool weather coming next week, hopefully sightings will double and I'll see 2 deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Boy we have hunters in this state that don't even know the legal way to tag a deer .


I didn't know the law stated you had to CUT the ear. I've failed to do that at times. 

Some great bucks already! Amazing what happens when deer live past yearling stage!!!


----------



## PABowhunter2011

My brother got this one tonight in 2c. His first buck with a bow. Not sure who is happier me or him.


----------



## DustinArner

PABowhunter2011 said:


> My brother got this one tonight in 2c. His first buck with a bow. Not sure who is happier me or him.


Nice! Picture would be much better if your brother was behind it with his smile from ear to ear! Congrats.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats to your brother!


----------



## NEDYARB

great bucks so far.Congrats guys.


----------



## 138104

It's great to see some nice bucks being harvested! Gives me hope for Saturday.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

DustinArner said:


> Nice! Picture would be much better if your brother was behind it with his smile from ear to ear! Congrats.


He was by himself. I live 2 hours away so i was in a tree myself lol. I gave up the hunt when he called though i couldn't contain myself. He worked really hard the last 5 years to get proficient with his bow. 
There were times he was so frustrated he wanted to give archery up. I talked him out of it and made shooting fun for him again by shooting at stupid stuff on the target and making games out of them. 

I guess I'm just really proud that he accomplished what he worked so hard for.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u both awesome to hear u share his excitement


----------



## DustinArner

PABowhunter2011 said:


> He was by himself. I live 2 hours away so i was in a tree myself lol. I gave up the hunt when he called though i couldn't contain myself. He worked really hard the last 5 years to get proficient with his bow.
> There were times he was so frustrated he wanted to give archery up. I talked him out of it and made shooting fun for him again by shooting at stupid stuff on the target and making games out of them.
> 
> I guess I'm just really proud that he accomplished what he worked so hard for.


Some people go there whole lives without shooting a buck with their bow. It's a great accomplishment. Shooting any big game animal with a bow under legal hunting conditions is a trophy in anyone's book. Now it's your turn haha


----------



## jesses80

congrats on the kills guys .


----------



## PAdorn

Man in getting jealous of all these nice bucks hitting the ground! well done guys! PA is producing some nice looking bucks! Can't wait to get out tomorrow morning. I won't get to hunt much until the last two weeks. But I did put in vacation time for the whole last week!!


----------



## Matt Musto

bblue21 said:


> Shot last night at 606pm in 2B. He came in feeding. I was set up in a thicket that is a funnel from bedding to field. Made a 25yd shot, he ran 40 and dropped within sight. Happy with him and happy I got to let the bowtech eat.


Nice 8 pointer! Love when they drop insight. Do you think that deer is 3.5 or 4.5?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on getting a few more on the ground - I think things are getting ready to heat up all of the elements are lining up, at least here on the eastern part of the state. The bottom is going to drop out of temps on Sunday, perhaps bringing the first frost of the year making Monday look like an ideal opportunity.

Good luck everyone.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Boy you guys are killing some nice bucks , congrats!!


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats on getting a few more on the ground - I think things are getting ready to heat up all of the elements are lining up, at least here on the eastern part of the state. The bottom is going to drop out of temps on Sunday, perhaps bringing the first frost of the year making Monday look like an ideal opportunity.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Joe


Not to beat a dead horse, but Sunday is looking to be the ideal day over the next ten days.  So that leaves us with Monday, and I will be making my second trip to the woods this season. Then I'll try again Saturday the 25th which is the date I got my buck last season.


----------



## PAdorn

Matt Musto said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but Sunday is looking to be the ideal day over the next ten days.  So that leaves us with Monday, and I will be making my second trip to the woods this season. Then I'll try again Saturday the 25th which is the date I got my buck last season.


Wouldn't Sunday hunting be nice


----------



## PABowhunter2011

I feel like we'll never see Sunday hunting here in PA. It's a shame.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd put this here since I have gotten to know several of you over the years....

I am in a bit of a dilemma this year - over the past 8 years or so I have become a little more discriminant - some may call it trophy hunting, but I really don't think it is that, I just prefer to try take a mature 4.5+ year old deer. In choosing that age structure and considering the are where most of my hunting takes place I am usually looking at 8-10's in the 125'+ range. Of course there are the occasional giants that I chase and therein lies the dilemma this year....you see I have exhausted all of my usual efforts, even added intense shed hunting to the mix this year and I have NOT been able to identify a single buck as a "target buck" - I have a decent 8, 9, and 10, that I am pretty confident I could take before the end of the season in mid-January, but I all but certain each are 3.5 years old. I am also not so naive to think that there are not a few of the bruisers I am looking for cruising the hardwoods, but I have been unable to locate them....I am feeling like I did when I was in my late 20's early 30's - taking to the woods hoping something good walks by, as opposed to the approach that I have enjoyed much more success with, planning and waiting for "X" buck to arrive. I certainly enjoy the hunt MUCH more than the harvest, but I am feeling a bit like a blind squirrel these days.....

Am I off my rocker? 

How many other folks hunt a specific deer or identify a few specific targets and prepare all season for those targets?
How often have those plans come together?

I am 4 for 6 and pretty proud of that....

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

2F forest co


----------



## bblue21

Nice 8 pointer! Love when they drop insight. Do you think that deer is 3.5 or 4.5? 

I believe 3.5. He doesn't have the roman nose or facial distinctions of an older deer. Also he was border line walking into my downwind side and when the wind swirled for a second I felt like he may have caught a wiff of my scent. Had he been an older deer I don't think he would have stuck around to figure out what I was.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd put this here since I have gotten to know several of you over the years....
> 
> I am in a bit of a dilemma this year - over the past 8 years or so I have become a little more discriminant - some may call it trophy hunting, but I really don't think it is that, I just prefer to try take a mature 4.5+ year old deer. In choosing that age structure and considering the are where most of my hunting takes place I am usually looking at 8-10's in the 125'+ range. Of course there are the occasional giants that I chase and therein lies the dilemma this year....you see I have exhausted all of my usual efforts, even added intense shed hunting to the mix this year and I have NOT been able to identify a single buck as a "target buck" - I have a decent 8, 9, and 10, that I am pretty confident I could take before the end of the season in mid-January, but I all but certain each are 3.5 years old. I am also not so naive to think that there are not a few of the bruisers I am looking for cruising the hardwoods, but I have been unable to locate them....I am feeling like I did when I was in my late 20's early 30's - taking to the woods hoping something good walks by, as opposed to the approach that I have enjoyed much more success with, planning and waiting for "X" buck to arrive. I certainly enjoy the hunt MUCH more than the harvest, but I am feeling a bit like a blind squirrel these days.....
> 
> Am I off my rocker?
> 
> How many other folks hunt a specific deer or identify a few specific targets and prepare all season for those targets?
> How often have those plans come together?
> 
> I am 4 for 6 and pretty proud of that....
> 
> Joe


I certainly don't think you are off your rocker. I have only been bowhunting for a few years now and only have one decent buck (110" 8 ptr) so far and leading into this season my thought is to target bigger and more mature deer as I try to learn more and more about bowhunting. I like you have identified some nice mature deer and had them patterned early season but this is a new property and am learning on the fly. Right now I have no idea what their pattern is and am going in alittle blind. That said I am learning and observing each time out in the woods. Right now I am not targeting specific bucks (yet) but would say I am targeting a minimum maturity as a test of my skills. That said if something walks in front that makes me happy I will let an arrow fly. Have three young men I am mentoring this season so getting huge joy out of watching them get addicted. My goal this year is to get the three of them opportunities.

Good luck and hope you are 5 for 6 at the end of the season!


----------



## tyepsu

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd put this here since I have gotten to know several of you over the years....
> 
> I am in a bit of a dilemma this year - over the past 8 years or so I have become a little more discriminant - some may call it trophy hunting, but I really don't think it is that, I just prefer to try take a mature 4.5+ year old deer. In choosing that age structure and considering the are where most of my hunting takes place I am usually looking at 8-10's in the 125'+ range. Of course there are the occasional giants that I chase and therein lies the dilemma this year....you see I have exhausted all of my usual efforts, even added intense shed hunting to the mix this year and I have NOT been able to identify a single buck as a "target buck" - I have a decent 8, 9, and 10, that I am pretty confident I could take before the end of the season in mid-January, but I all but certain each are 3.5 years old. I am also not so naive to think that there are not a few of the bruisers I am looking for cruising the hardwoods, but I have been unable to locate them....I am feeling like I did when I was in my late 20's early 30's - taking to the woods hoping something good walks by, as opposed to the approach that I have enjoyed much more success with, planning and waiting for "X" buck to arrive. I certainly enjoy the hunt MUCH more than the harvest, but I am feeling a bit like a blind squirrel these days.....
> 
> Am I off my rocker?
> 
> How many other folks hunt a specific deer or identify a few specific targets and prepare all season for those targets?
> How often have those plans come together?
> 
> I am 4 for 6 and pretty proud of that....
> 
> Joe


Not at all Joe. I have been hunting now going on my 23rd season and 19th with a bow. I have taken my fair share of does and decent bucks. Since 2012 I decided I am holding out for 3 1/2 year old bucks that would make P&Y or better. I will take a doe or 2 each year for meat. Already have that accomplished for this year. In 2012 and 2013 I had some nice bucks on camera, but never laid eyes on any of them while hunting. I passed on a lot of decent 2 1/2 year old legal bucks. I did tag my best buck to date last gun season. A 3 1/2 year old 9 point that unofficially scored 133". At this point in my life I don't feel I just need to fill my buck tag every year with anything legal. I have no problem with those who choose to shoot whatever makes them happy, as long as legal. I just like the challenge of chasing after older class bucks and don't feel like shooting anything I would not seriously consider putting on my wall. Space is limited, so I will hold out for a P&Y buck even if that means only filling my tag every few years. I enjoy the cat and mouse game of going after shooter bucks and don't feel the need to just kill something. This year I have yet to get what I would call a hands down, no doubt shooter on camera. I know there are some on the properties I hunt and for that reason I am staying out of my best spots until the end of October. I am going to use the time between now and then to scout out some new properties I received permission to hunt this year.


----------



## speedy743

Matt Musto said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but Sunday is looking to be the ideal day over the next ten days.  So that leaves us with Monday, and I will be making my second trip to the woods this season. Then I'll try again Saturday the 25th which is the date I got my buck last season.


You basing this on barometic pressure or ? Next sunday looks really good as well!!

I'm thinking about going next Thur, Fri and just the morning on Sat. Not sure if I should go next week or the week after that.


----------



## EXsystem

I enjoy the cat and mouse game of going after shooter bucks and don't feel the need to just kill something. This year I have yet to get what I would call a hands down said:


> I am with you but my wife will say otherwise. I show her videos of me passing deer and she just gets mad. She wants my season to end quickly as possible every year. She don't understand I am not just out to shoot something and sometimes it doesn't happen right away. This year she is a happy camper. BBD... LOL.


----------



## irishiup

That's what I'm talking about, Palmated! I'll be in 2F for two weeks of rut hunting in T-minus 15 days!!


----------



## EXsystem

I hate Pittsburgh. Just kidding. You guys out in Pittsburgh got some nice deer. Congrats on those being able to connect. Oh yeah go Eagles!


----------



## vonfoust

EXsystem said:


> I hate Pittsburgh. Just kidding. You guys out in Pittsburgh got some nice deer. Congrats on those being able to connect. *Oh yeah go Eagles*!


You think there isn't enough PA bickering on AT?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

irishiup said:


> That's what I'm talking about, Palmated! I'll be in 2F for two weeks of rut hunting in T-minus 15 days!!


Wheres your place i cant remember if u told me


----------



## EXsystem

vonfoust said:


> You think there isn't enough PA bickering on AT?


Ah it's Friday and I am in a good mood. Hey to show my support I just added a new avitar... Can you say I am a Steeler's fan!


----------



## EXsystem

EXsystem said:


> Ah it's Friday and I am in a good mood. Hey to show my support I just added a new avitar... Can you say I am a Steeler's fan!


Sorry I am not a fan of the black and gold. I meant to say Steelies. LOL


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd put this here since I have gotten to know several of you over the years....
> 
> I am in a bit of a dilemma this year - over the past 8 years or so I have become a little more discriminant - some may call it trophy hunting, but I really don't think it is that, I just prefer to try take a mature 4.5+ year old deer. In choosing that age structure and considering the are where most of my hunting takes place I am usually looking at 8-10's in the 125'+ range. Of course there are the occasional giants that I chase and therein lies the dilemma this year....you see I have exhausted all of my usual efforts, even added intense shed hunting to the mix this year and I have NOT been able to identify a single buck as a "target buck" - I have a decent 8, 9, and 10, that I am pretty confident I could take before the end of the season in mid-January, but I all but certain each are 3.5 years old. I am also not so naive to think that there are not a few of the bruisers I am looking for cruising the hardwoods, but I have been unable to locate them....I am feeling like I did when I was in my late 20's early 30's - taking to the woods hoping something good walks by, as opposed to the approach that I have enjoyed much more success with, planning and waiting for "X" buck to arrive. I certainly enjoy the hunt MUCH more than the harvest, but I am feeling a bit like a blind squirrel these days.....
> 
> Am I off my rocker?
> 
> How many other folks hunt a specific deer or identify a few specific targets and prepare all season for those targets?
> How often have those plans come together?
> 
> I am 4 for 6 and pretty proud of that....
> 
> Joe


Joe, 
I as you know I would prefer a 4.5 or better myself. I shot a 3.5 year old last season because of the limited time I had to hunt and also the way the deer came in was memorable. That being said I typically have at least three buck that I know to be 4.5 or older, but this season I think it may only be one. I am going to hunt this buck, but if a mature heavy racked deer comes by in the rut that I have no relationship with I will take a shot. I also have two spots that I have no recognizance at so who knows what may saunter by. You are not crazy to hold out for what pleases you. 

However, all the bucks I have take with a bow I had not previously identified as a target. I think my locations lend more to having a big buck come by that I do not know as opposed to one I've watched in the early season. 

I am 0 for 5  but am happy with what I've been able to put my tag on (in the ear LOL)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wind switched out of the North and I slipped out of the office a little earlier than normal and into "the fence" stand. Hopefully a big boy will cruise in to snack on some white oaks on his way to the orchard. Found one of my better sheds this spring in the bedding area 100 yards to the North...

It sure is nice to be out[emoji16] 




























Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 2F forest co


That's a shooter!


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Wind switched out of the North and I slipped out of the office a little earlier than normal and into "the fence" stand. Hopefully a big boy will cruise in to snack on some white oaks on his way to the orchard. Found one of my better sheds this spring in the bedding area 100 yards to the North...
> 
> It sure is nice to be out[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Lucky you  I will be on a hay ride here in a bit


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Joe I have my son in md and its Hot Hot Hot down here. Next week looks good with highs in mid 50s


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Wind switched out of the North and I slipped out of the office a little earlier than normal and into "the fence" stand. Hopefully a big boy will cruise in to snack on some white oaks on his way to the orchard. Found one of my better sheds this spring in the bedding area 100 yards to the North...
> 
> It sure is nice to be out[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Good Luck Joe!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck Joe hope he walks by


----------



## Eman89so

Pretty hot out here right now hoping it cools down some


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Hunting about 150 yards off a bedding area. Have a white oak 20 yards away that the deer are pounding. Seen a good one here last year so hopefully there's another one around that gets hungry this evening.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks guys..just had a button buck and his momma wall right under me..didn't even stop at the oaks. Seemed strange but when the chestnuts are falling in the orchatd, they try to get there quickly. My cousin is in the orchard with his girlfriend hoping to get her her first deer.....the orchard is roughly 1/2 mile.

Good luck to those others who are out tonight! 

Joe

Joe


----------



## kyle31490

Nothing moving here in 3A. Over 30 hours on stand this season without any deer yet. In the magic hour though!


----------



## kyle31490

Well, the ticks are moving. I've plucked 4 since I got in stand!


----------



## nicko

kyle31490 said:


> Nothing moving here in 3A. Over 30 hours on stand this season without any deer yet. In the magic hour though!


kyle, what is the acorn crop like up in 3A? I'll be in Shinglehouse for the firearms opener and I'm hoping things are better up than down here.


----------



## PaBone

Taking a break from Pa. and hunting Ohio for awhile.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Got off work early and got to my place in tioga with a little bit of time to hunt. Had a doe come in at 5:30 and that was it. She never gave me a shot and she was feeding in maybe a 1/8 acre foodplot lol. 28yds at full draw, guess it wasnt her night to go.


----------



## MWoody

PaBone said:


> Taking a break from Pa. and hunting Ohio for awhile.


Jealous take me with you! Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty exciting sit tonight....only saw the button buck and his mom, but I did see a pair of Yotes....they came screaming by at a mere 5 yards, held up at 50. I couldn't sneak a narrow through the brush. They were two very big Yotes, For those in the area, I was in Wallace township 5C.

No trespassers either....not a bad night at all.

Things really looking up for next week, except for all of the smoke-polers who will start hitting the woods tomorrow. Don't you just love it, things start heating up and "HERE COMES THE BOOM" literally don't forget your orange.....

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

Exciting sit this morning. Had a 1.5 yr old walking down the log road I was sitting on. He was checking a scrape line. He stood on his hind legs and licked a branch then his head snapped down into the hollow. There was a doe standing down there and he took off after her.. nose to the ground the whole time. I looked from where he came from and a nice mature buck came down the same trail. He heard all the commotion and ran down after the buck. I heard one grunt.. not sure which buck it came from, but a very interesting morning to say the least.


----------



## PAdorn

I have a little practical joke set up for my brother in law tomorrow morning. He has a ladder stand set up on my property and he has a little guest tomorrow morning when he arrives. He'll be approaching from the right hand side of the picture. 

I have a game cam set up on video mode so hopefully I'll capture it!


----------



## Viper69

That's just wrong. He will be heading right back home to change his pants.


----------



## PAdorn

Viper69 said:


> That's just wrong. He will be heading right back home to change his pants.


Lol. Knowing him, it'll scare him, but he'll have a good laugh. Then I guess I'll need to be prepared for his payback


----------



## Viper69

PAdorn said:


> Lol. Knowing him, it'll scare him, but he'll have a good laugh. Then I guess I'll need to be prepared for his payback


Yeah that's the downside.


----------



## 138104

Wow, I would shat myself for sure. I probably wouldn't stop running!


----------



## PAdorn

Perry24 said:


> Wow, I would shat myself for sure. I probably wouldn't stop running!


Haha. I expect a text from him around 6am with a few choice words. I just hope I get it on video. If so, I'll try to post it up


----------



## manowar669

OK, I was using the crossbow today (I flip a coin) so try not to crucify me. Public land. 8-point, pretty heavy deer for where I'm hunting. 5B, William Kain park. Long, long drag, deer weighs what I do. I'm tired.


----------



## 138104

manowar669 said:


> OK, I was using the crossbow today (I flip a coin) so try not to crucify me. Public land. 8-point, pretty heavy deer for where I'm hunting. 5B, William Kain park.


Gun season starts tomorrow and is antlerless only!

Only kidding....very nice buck!


----------



## nicko

Nice buck. Congrats!!


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> I have a little practical joke set up for my brother in law tomorrow morning. He has a ladder stand set up on my property and he has a little guest tomorrow morning when he arrives. He'll be approaching from the right hand side of the picture.
> 
> I have a game cam set up on video mode so hopefully I'll capture it!


Oh I hope your cam gets his reaction.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

sweet any more pics of spread or anything?


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the buck regardless of the choice of weapon


----------



## kyle31490

padorn said:


> i have a little practical joke set up for my brother in law tomorrow morning. He has a ladder stand set up on my property and he has a little guest tomorrow morning when he arrives. He'll be approaching from the right hand side of the picture.
> 
> I have a game cam set up on video mode so hopefully i'll capture it!


win!


----------



## manowar669

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> sweet any more pics of spread or anything?


I have few phone pix, light was fading, and I wanted to dress and drag. Just past the ears, not by much though. Just a heavy deer, thick neck and shoulders.


----------



## PAdorn

manowar669 said:


> OK, I was using the crossbow today (I flip a coin) so try not to crucify me. Public land. 8-point, pretty heavy deer for where I'm hunting. 5B, William Kain park. Long, long drag, deer weighs what I do. I'm tired.


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## manowar669

Few other pix. Sorry for phone pix, but light was going, and I knew I had a long dress and drag ahead.

















Last shot shows entry hole. Hit high, misjudged range. Downward angle at about 25 yards (I thought 35ish).


----------



## jesses80

great buck congrats who cares what yea killed it with as long as your happy .


----------



## jesses80

I seen 6 this morning while scouting some new turf bolth mommas with two young ones each kicked up 10 grouse and seen a owl not a bad day morning at all besides the heavy drizzle .


----------



## 12-Ringer

congrats on the buck, that is a crazy practicle joke...can't wait to see the trailcam video

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Oh boy this is gonna be interesting....living on edge waiting for payback will keep you on your toes.


----------



## kyle31490

Nothing moving in 3a

Wind and rain.


----------



## Squirrel

I passed on a big doe at 7:25 or so. I was hoping since she wasn't in a doe group maybe a buck would be following. No such luck of course, it was the only deer I saw lol. It is raining off and on and very windy in 2C.

That doe passed right behind this orange tree, just for reference so you can see how close it was. I was only about 16' up today because there was a hump in the tree I didn't see until I got up there..


----------



## Carcher196

Got video of a doe rubbing and urinating in 5a, also got a young 8 that's new to the area hitting the does trail ever 3 ish days he wasn't on my hit list I got a 130 I'm after but I won't wait on him if this young 8 be seen today


----------



## Carcher196

Archery season should run straight through all seasons


----------



## NEDYARB

very windy in 2B this morning.Had a nice buck sneak in behind me right after first light.Cams are still showing night time movement.However they are moving right after dark as opposed to middle of night.This cold front could get them on their feet a little early tonight.Last night the does weren't even moving till 630.Good luck boys.


----------



## Carcher196

Yeah mine moves right at night fall and at rise no day time really yet but rut soon approaching


----------



## Eman89so

Thinking gonna be a good night as well. The young kid I hunt with got a five pt last night


----------



## JFoutdoors

woke up this morning and it was pouring in 3A. Finally stopped around 7 and i headed out. Its raining off and on but its not terrible. Didn't see any road hunters or hear any shots surprisingly.


----------



## Carcher196

No shots here either


----------



## Carcher196

No deer either lol


----------



## pope125

Dead this morning in 5C !!


----------



## 138104

Didn't see anything in 4B. Heard about a dozen gun shots. Staying out until 1 and then taking a break until the evening.


----------



## bkellybe

Doing yard work all day today so I can hunt every Saturday the rest of the season. Have heard zero shots all morning here in 5c. Good luck to everyone getting out today!


----------



## Eman89so

Few scrapes starting to show up the last three days... gonna be a good week I think


----------



## onebigdude

Skunked so far this morning in 1A. Sitting all day. No squirrels either?


----------



## Buckhunter87

Does anyone know what climber I can use in the game lands so it won't mark up the tree


----------



## 138104

Buckhunter87 said:


> Does anyone know what climber I can use in the game lands so it won't mark up the tree


I've used my Summit ' s for years on game lands.


----------



## tyepsu

Sat from 6:30 to 10AM in the Allegheny County section of 2A and didn't see a deer. I did find a few fresh scrapes. Also, when I was headed out this morning, about 1/2 mile from my house I saw 2 deer off to the side of the road. I slowed down and noticed it was a young buck and doe. He took after her almost like he was getting into that pre rut mentality.


----------



## Lcavok99

Almost tagged out for the season! Only tag i have left is my buck.


----------



## Buckhunter87

Also hunting 2c last night saw small 8 point grunting and chasing a doe around would not leave her alone


----------



## PAdorn

Well guys checked my camera that I had set to record my brother in law prank this morning and it recorded but it's all black. All I can see is his head light. Anyone know why the infrared wouldn't be working. I noticed before this that it was starting to throw fits


----------



## River420Bottom

Heading in early for this evening, cold with a light rain.. We'll see how it goes


----------



## treestandnappin

A friend grunted in a heavy 8 pt last night. Came flyin in to him from over 100 yds away. Good times are coming.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Blue sky and windy right now in 3A. Just got back from getting lunch and saw a couple groups of guys getting ready to do deer drives.


----------



## jimmypa22

Hunted this morning..skunked in 5 c..excited for this upcoming week


----------



## Eman89so

Headed out in 2b hunting over a corn field


----------



## nicko

Wind is howling big time here in 5C. Not even sure if I want to try an evening hunt in this wind.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Wind is howling big time here in 5C. Not even sure if I want to try an evening hunt in this wind.


I hear that. Ill be staying g out of my stands tonight. With this wind swirling all around I am thinking they will lock down till dark when the wind lays down a bit.


----------



## PAdorn

Where I'm at in 4a the bumper crop off acorns pretty much have deer on lock down. I ended up scouting out some different turf on my property a little closer to bedding area and found some promising sign. I'm going to hunt it with my climber maybe Monday evening


----------



## John_pro

What a morning! 20mph winds, 45 degrees, and pouring rain. Did manage to see a small 6 point, that was the only sighting for the morning.


----------



## b0w_sniper

Well, I saw nothing tonight. But as I was sitting in my tree stand, I was viewing my trail cards and look who is still in town.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Headed out this afternoon at 3:00pm with this crazy wind and showers off and on. Was blowing around in circles the entire time i was up. Around 6 i saw this doe coming straight at me moving quickly. Then i hear a bunch of grunting and behind her was a small 4 or 6 point chasing her. He caught me turning and trotted up the hill. She walked right in to my food plot and gave me an 18yd shot and went about 20yds. Im officially now in buck only mode.


----------



## tdonovan55

What a evening. On my way out for the evening sit, I went to my first spot. Got to my stand pulled my trail cam card. Neighbor was cutting firewood 250 yards from my stand, nothing I could do it's his property he was on, this was the 2nd night in a row this has happened he must really need wood for winter. So I went back to the truck, drove to my other spot which I was just at Friday night, which I saw nothing out of it Friday night. Got in the stand tonight and then around 5:45 a small scrub buck came in to about 20 yards. Checked the area out for about 10 minutes, then he left he was dead down wind of me, he never smelled me, but he was looking at me quite hard. Was glad to see something because last week was terrible and I didn't see anything. About another 10 minutes went by.

Then all of sudden, I saw deer nose and a big rack on the ground, coming the same path that the 5 pointer came in. Oh boy a shooter,8 point at least 17.5 to 18". Now some would say that isn't a shooter, but this my 4th year archery hunting and I have yet to kill a buck, I've killed 2 doe with my bow. But, to me this was a buck I'd be more than happy with. Nerves kicked in, running high. I kept it drawn 12 yards to the old stump and he is about 8 yards past that. Got to be 20 yards, this is it moment of truth. 20 yard pin, shaking just a little, Dang!! I can see a twig of a branch right in my peep, please just walk a few more steps, oh no he is turning away. I let out a bwahh... Stops dead in his tracks. Walks away at a brisk pace, he knows something ain't right. He went toward where the 5 point went. Got the grunt tube out, grunted a little he never came back. I was upset so close, but was proud I didn't shoot just to shoot. It had rained all day off and on here in 1b.,so if I didn't put a good shot on, tracking would be terrible. 

So it was fun, but I'm feeling terrible I wanted it so bad. But maybe a 2nd chance will be in the cards. Just being a good sportsman. Hope you all had some excitement.


----------



## vonfoust

tdonovan55 said:


> What a evening. On my way out for the evening sit, I went to my first spot. Got to my stand pulled my trail cam card. Neighbor was cutting firewood 250 yards from my stand, nothing I could do it's his property he was on, this was the 2nd night in a row this has happened he must really need wood for winter. So I went back to the truck, drove to my other spot which I was just at Friday night, which I saw nothing out of it Friday night. Got in the stand tonight and then around 5:45 a small scrub buck came in to about 20 yards. Checked the area out for about 10 minutes, then he left he was dead down wind of me, he never smelled me, but he was looking at me quite hard. Was glad to see something because last week was terrible and I didn't see anything. About another 10 minutes went by.
> 
> Then all of sudden, I saw deer nose and a big rack on the ground, coming the same path that the 5 pointer came in. Oh boy a shooter,8 point at least 17.5 to 18". Now some would say that isn't a shooter, but this my 4th year archery hunting and I have yet to kill a buck, I've killed 2 doe with my bow. But, to me this was a buck I'd be more than happy with. Nerves kicked in, running high. I kept it drawn 12 yards to the old stump and he is about 8 yards past that. Got to be 20 yards, this is it moment of truth. 20 yard pin, shaking just a little, Dang!! I can see a twig of a branch right in my peep, please just walk a few more steps, oh no he is turning away. I let out a bwahh... Stops dead in his tracks. Walks away at a brisk pace, he knows something ain't right. He went toward where the 5 point went. Got the grunt tube out, grunted a little he never came back. I was upset so close, but was proud I didn't shoot just to shoot. It had rained all day off and on here in 1b.,so if I didn't put a good shot on, tracking would be terrible.
> 
> So it was fun, but I'm feeling terrible I wanted it so bad. But maybe a 2nd chance will be in the cards. Just being a good sportsman. Hope you all had some excitement.


Sounds like a great night. That right there is what keeps us coming back to archery.


----------



## titus2423

Got out in the woods for a little while and had the fiancé with me. Sitting in the stand in 1A, wind was blowing like crazy and rained off an on. About 2:30 she sees some deer, looked like 2 does, running about 60 yards away from out 12 o'clock to our 3. Turns out someone had their dog out for a walk and jumped them. Thought they might come back until he started blowing his whistle as he worked further away from us.

The property I hunt belongs to her sister/brother-in-law and the guy with the dog has permission to be there. He had no clue we were there and since I had hopes the deer might come back, I didn't say anything. 

Doesn't look like I'll be back out for a while due to work and a backlog of things around the house. I'm guessing that should give the area some time to calm down and hopefully the deer will be moving more by my next outing.


----------



## jdhaines32

I took the bow and the inline out today. Right after day break I saw a deer to my left in some thick cover. Not knowing what it was I grabbed the bow. Thought about using the inline since I never killed a deer with it, but didn't want to be holding the muzzleloader if a buck was what was coming in. It ended up being a button buck. Wasn't long two other doe came in. I took the largest of the doe with the bow. The NAP Killzone did awesome. She went about 50 yards and crashed. Went out this evening not expecting to see anything with the wind, but ended up seeing 5 doe and 2 button buck. No buck seen, but it was still a great day.


----------



## River420Bottom

Saw my first legit shooter of the year, no question no grabbing Binos just straight to the bow, skirted me on the field edge.. Getting back at it Thursday for the first full day sit


----------



## NEDYARB

Did not see anything last night until right before dark.Three does came running by with a 6pt hot on their tail grunting like crazy.I guess the cool weather had him feeling a little frisky.


----------



## cterbow

Sat last night for my first sit in 3A. Had an uneventful night of freezing. I dressed to light. Only deer i saw was the big bodied deer that ran off just as i was packing up to get down. about 20 yards away. Did not blow and tail was not up so i hope just heard something or caught movement was upwind of me. Still 1 sit and saw one deer. I consider that a win up here where i live.


----------



## Mathias

Hunted the wind. Saw 2 small bucks and a handful of does/fawns. My bud sat in the hollow and saw a tempting 17" 8pt and walked right up to a huge buck on his way out.


----------



## MWoody

tdonovan55 said:


> What a evening. On my way out for the evening sit, I went to my first spot. Got to my stand pulled my trail cam card. Neighbor was cutting firewood 250 yards from my stand, nothing I could do it's his property he was on, this was the 2nd night in a row this has happened he must really need wood for winter. So I went back to the truck, drove to my other spot which I was just at Friday night, which I saw nothing out of it Friday night. Got in the stand tonight and then around 5:45 a small scrub buck came in to about 20 yards. Checked the area out for about 10 minutes, then he left he was dead down wind of me, he never smelled me, but he was looking at me quite hard. Was glad to see something because last week was terrible and I didn't see anything. About another 10 minutes went by.
> 
> Then all of sudden, I saw deer nose and a big rack on the ground, coming the same path that the 5 pointer came in. Oh boy a shooter,8 point at least 17.5 to 18". Now some would say that isn't a shooter, but this my 4th year archery hunting and I have yet to kill a buck, I've killed 2 doe with my bow. But, to me this was a buck I'd be more than happy with. Nerves kicked in, running high. I kept it drawn 12 yards to the old stump and he is about 8 yards past that. Got to be 20 yards, this is it moment of truth. 20 yard pin, shaking just a little, Dang!! I can see a twig of a branch right in my peep, please just walk a few more steps, oh no he is turning away. I let out a bwahh... Stops dead in his tracks. Walks away at a brisk pace, he knows something ain't right. He went toward where the 5 point went. Got the grunt tube out, grunted a little he never came back. I was upset so close, but was proud I didn't shoot just to shoot. It had rained all day off and on here in 1b.,so if I didn't put a good shot on, tracking would be terrible.
> 
> So it was fun, but I'm feeling terrible I wanted it so bad. But maybe a 2nd chance will be in the cards. Just being a good sportsman. Hope you all had some excitement.


Good for you man on holding back on the iffy shot. You'll get another chance just keep at it.


----------



## nicko

Nothing last night. I sat in one of my stands for only about 30 minutes and had to hang onto the seat at times because the tree was swaying so much. I decided there was no way I'd be able to get off a stable shot in a swaying tree and just opted to get down and scout around for some sign.


----------



## tdonovan55

MWoody said:


> Good for you man on holding back on the iffy shot. You'll get another chance just keep at it.


It was hard man, but it just wasn't right. I could foresee what was going to happen. Got to get my jitters under control, was shaking too much. Funny once you put a nice rack up on a deer what it does to you.


----------



## Squirrel

It was like a monsoon here so I skipped the evening.


----------



## Lcavok99

Went hunting yesterday. I saw a big doe at 4:45 all by itself. Then at ten after six i saw a total of 7 deer from behind me. One by one they all started to come out. At one point a small doe and a larger one were 20yards away. Clear shots at both but i am in buck only mode. So far this year i haven't even seen a buck. With all the doe around at this spot its only a matter of time till i see one when the rut ramps up more.


----------



## speedbird

Saturday evening saw a button buck who feasted on acorns for 4 hours 12 yards from me. Latter on an older hunter with a muzzle loader who politely waved and quickly left upon seeing me after waving orange hat for him to see me.


----------



## PAdorn

This morning my oldest son(6) and I went to do a little scouting on a section of our property that never gets hunted because of the hike up the mountain it takes to get there. I decided to strap a climber to my back just in case I found a good looking area. After hiking about 400 yards or so and seeing some but not a ton of buck sign, I finally found what I was looking for. This area had 3 fresh scrapes ( no leaves on at all ) and rubs rubs and more rubs. Whatever buck did this was snapping striped maple that were about an inch in diameter and shredding trees. So I set my climber and now debating about taking off work tomorrow. Haha. If not I can still be in stand by 330 and evening hunt. I'd love to bag a trophy on my bday tomorrow. Should I or shouldn't I work???? Hmmmm.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAdorn said:


> This morning my oldest son(6) and I went to do a little scouting on a section of our property that never gets hunted because of the hike up the mountain it takes to get there. I decided to strap a climber to my back just in case I found a good looking area. After hiking about 400 yards or so and seeing some but not a ton of buck sign, I finally found what I was looking for. This area had 3 fresh scrapes ( no leaves on at all ) and rubs rubs and more rubs. Whatever buck did this was snapping striped maple that were about an inch in diameter and shredding trees. So I set my climber and now debating about taking off work tomorrow. Haha. If not I can still be in stand by 330 and evening hunt. I'd love to bag a trophy on my bday tomorrow. Should I or shouldn't I work???? Hmmmm.


I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a good day. 

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Eman89so

I would work. Give it ten days still


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a good day.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Thanks! You too if your heading out




Eman89so said:


> I would work. Give it ten days still


yeah. I think I'm going to go in early and work 6-2. Then I can be in stand by 3.


----------



## jhauser

didn't see a deer all day today


----------



## pope125

jhauser said:


> didn't see a deer all day today


Really ? Must be nice to hunt on Sundays !!


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> Really ? Must be nice to hunt on Sundays !!


That's what I was thinking but didn't want to say anything. Maybe he works night shift like I do. We get a bit confused about what day it is at times.


----------



## PaHick

My buddy goes in the woods and sits mornings and evenings on Sunday. Just to be in the woods to scout n learn hopefully catch a good buck sighting. Don't mean he was actually hunting. He just love to be in woods. 

I do wish we could hunt Sunday's.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Did some treestand moving today and some scouting. Found my first rub line and ground scrapes of the year. Anyone else seeing any scrapes or rubs.


----------



## boneheadjaz

Dropping bucks left and right wing 1a. 2Y/O are chasing already. 3 8pts and a 14 killed since Wednesday


----------



## Hey Abbott

Definitely no chasing going on in 2g. Saw 2 8 points just hanging out by themselves today.


----------



## Billy H

Sure wish I didn't have to work today. Nice and cold for a change.


----------



## River420Bottom

Too nice not to hunt this morning, I'm in the tree for an hour or so before work


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Figured I woukd give my blind a shot. Solid frost here in 4e. Should be a fantastic morning. Good luck gents.


----------



## jimmypa22

In the tree before work..almost hit two nice buck on my drive..30 min before light had something trudging through the woods.. couldn't make it out but know it was a buck... it just had that I am the **** kind of walk... cold temps as awesome here in 5c


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing like being on stand the morning of the first frost of the year....seems others in my area feel the same as there were trucks at all of the usual pull - offs this morning. 36 degrees when I climbed up here in 5C...now just waiting on a big boy.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Looking forward to the upcoming weekend taking my boys up for youth season.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Had 9 does behind my shop when I got to work today.


----------



## dspell20

Saw a 135 inch 8pt cruising thus morning at 6:00 in 2B on my way to work.


----------



## dspell20

boneheadjaz said:


> Dropping bucks left and right wing 1a. 2Y/O are chasing already. 3 8pts and a 14 killed since Wednesday


Any pics of the bucks?


----------



## Darkvador

Great morning to be in a tree. Heard some muzzleloader blasts. Realized I forgot my orange. Hope I don't get pinched. Haven't seen a thing yet but I chose gamelands this morning so its no shocker.


----------



## bghunter7777

Darkvador said:


> Great morning to be in a tree. Heard some muzzleloader blasts. Realized I forgot my orange. Hope I don't get pinched. Haven't seen a thing yet but I chose gamelands this morning so its no shocker.



Waiting for the no good scum poacher accusation crowd to wake up and see this one


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I would think there would have to be a kill involved for the whole poacher thing to surface....just sayin


----------



## boneheadjaz




----------



## boneheadjaz

Top buck is mine killed Wednesday. Bottom is the 14 he was killed by guy a few miles away. I have about 30 trail cam pics. Also have the kill pic but do not have his permission to post his face. 2 buddies also shot 8pts


----------



## Darkvador

Hey, sometimes we forget things. Used my flashlight coming in and I guess I will whistle the whole way out. Don't want to be mistaken for a doe carrying a tree stand.


----------



## loutzenhiser

Darkvador said:


> Great morning to be in a tree. Heard some muzzleloader blasts. Realized I forgot my orange. Hope I don't get pinched. Haven't seen a thing yet but I chose gamelands this morning so its no shocker.


I got pinched a few years back, had my hat but forgot my vest. He was waiting at the road for me when I came out. Must have bino'd me. Cost me $125 big ones...needless to say I remember now.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2065870


----------



## PAdorn

Nice buck!!!^^^


----------



## tyepsu

Our network at work is down and there is chatter of letting everyone leave for the day. I won't be disappointed if they make that decision  Looks to be a great day to get in the stand for the afternoon


----------



## Viper69

Went out this morning just to get out. Still too early yet for the big boys. Saw a few small bucks cruising around. It was a nice morning to be in the stand.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

i got this doe on saturday morning....


----------



## nicko

Hit another area of public land this morning and the trend just continues: no acorns, no deer sign. This was an area of the gamelands that has multiple game trails running through the laurel thickets but absolutely no indications deer have been there. No droppimgs, no scuffled leaves, no mast crop.

I check my hunting records this year is mirroring 2011 where there was a similar down acorn crop and deer sightings few and far in between. The good thing about that year is as the temps cooled and we got into November and December, I got shot opportunities at bucks. This Saturday and into next week should mark the period of increased buck movement so I'll just need to set myself up in the funnels and thickets were I know bucks travel on my main property. I may have to hold off until firearms season when we head up to Potter county to get on a doe.


----------



## jimmypa22

So serious issue I have...any sugestions welcome!! Every morning hunt around 8 am ..I have to take a poop...honestly starting to get very annoying...any ideas or anyone else have the same issue..its been screwing up my morning hunts!!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Hit another area of public land this morning and the trend just continues: no acorns, no deer sign. This was an area of the gamelands that has multiple game trails running through the laurel thickets but absolutely no indications deer have been there. No droppimgs, no scuffled leaves, no mast crop.
> 
> I check my hunting records this year is mirroring 2011 where there was a similar down acorn crop and deer sightings few and far in between. The good thing about that year is as the temps cooled and we got into November and December, I got shot opportunities at bucks. This Saturday and into next week should mark the period of increased buck movement so I'll just need to set myself up in the funnels and thickets were I know bucks travel on my main property. I may have to hold off until firearms season when we head up to Potter county to get on a doe.


That sucks Nick


----------



## nicko

jimmypa22 said:


> So serious issue I have...any sugestions welcome!! Every morning hunt around 8 am ..I have to take a poop...honestly starting to get very annoying...any ideas or anyone else have the same issue..its been screwing up my morning hunts!!!!



Force it out before you leave. Sit on that throne and don't get up until at least some of the soldiers are out of the castle. They don't all have to be out but just enough that you don't have the full army bottled up and angry. 

Good luck.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jimmypa22 said:


> So serious issue I have...any sugestions welcome!! Every morning hunt around 8 am ..I have to take a poop...honestly starting to get very annoying...any ideas or anyone else have the same issue..its been screwing up my morning hunts!!!!


Dont take a watch with u so your azz wont know its 8:00


----------



## bghunter7777

jimmypa22 said:


> So serious issue I have...any sugestions welcome!! Every morning hunt around 8 am ..I have to take a poop...honestly starting to get very annoying...any ideas or anyone else have the same issue..its been screwing up my morning hunts!!!!



I'm not talking does and spike but trophy bucks will spook Before you laugh its not hard at all simply take an extra zip lock or two with a little practice you will master hitting the bag and not your arm even from a stand. Roll it up tuck it back in your pack and discard at home.


----------



## PAdorn

bghunter7777 said:


> I'm not talking does and spike but trophy bucks will spook Before you laugh its not hard at all simply take an extra zip lock or two with a little practice you will master hitting the bag and not your arm even from a stand. Roll it up tuck it back in your pack and discard at home.
> 
> View attachment 2066086


Haha. Dude. That picture is too much. Lmao


----------



## Ned250

OMG between this and the yogurt thread, this place has been pure gold today!!!


----------



## Pa archer68

bghunter7777 said:


> I'm not talking does and spike but trophy bucks will spook Before you laugh its not hard at all simply take an extra zip lock or two with a little practice you will master hitting the bag and not your arm even from a stand. Roll it up tuck it back in your pack and discard at home.
> 
> View attachment 2066086


WOW! Seriously I hope that's a granola bar or snickers you rolled up. lol


----------



## John D 194

Well went to head out this afternoon for an evening hunt and wouldn't you know some ******* stole my ground blind. Good thing is I got a pic of the truck.They did it on Sunday late morning. Two guys in all camo.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

John D 194 said:


> Well went to head out this afternoon for an evening hunt and wouldn't you know some ******* stole my ground blind. Good thing is I got a pic of the truck.They did it on Sunday late morning. Two guys in all camo.


Public land?


----------



## JFoutdoors

Been in the stand almost an hour so far. Had a 6 point and a doe come running by and now I have another doe bedded about 50yds away. Hoping a big boy walks out now.


----------



## John D 194

Private property


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> Hit another area of public land this morning and the trend just continues: no acorns, no deer sign. This was an area of the gamelands that has multiple game trails running through the laurel thickets but absolutely no indications deer have been there. No droppimgs, no scuffled leaves, no mast crop.
> 
> I check my hunting records this year is mirroring 2011 where there was a similar down acorn crop and deer sightings few and far in between. The good thing about that year is as the temps cooled and we got into November and December, I got shot opportunities at bucks. This Saturday and into next week should mark the period of increased buck movement so I'll just need to set myself up in the funnels and thickets were I know bucks travel on my main property. I may have to hold off until firearms season when we head up to Potter county to get on a doe.


sw its loaded with food most i ever seen! acorns everywhere apples and more to bad you don't have nothing out your way.


----------



## 12-Ringer

As luck would have it construction crews moved in on my am spot. Employees started showing up at 9 creating all sorts of havoc. Hunting suburbia for as long as I have, I have come to realize this is not always an unfavorable condition. However, when one worker hiked up to within 60 yards of my stand to take a dump I thought; time to go. It was really time anyway as the wind started shifting around 9:30 allowing prime access to the creekbottom. I pack up, get all of the required Orange on, make the mile mile hike to the creekbottom where I have three stands strategically set.....you guess it, more work. Seems one of the landowners was having his driveway completely redone and they were driving asphalt trucks all the way down the lane....enough for me packed it up for the morning. 

Day wasn't a total bust, I did pass on a basket 8 at 7:45am and a mature doe at 8:50 (she was with a fawn that still had spots&#55357;&#56883. I stopped and saw my uncle; the one who fell. He is good spirits but pretty banged up. His son took a doe on Satruday and processed it himself. He tried his hand at summer sausage and it turned out really good. Everyone including him was surprised.

Good luck tonight to all those hanging in there..

Joe


----------



## jimmypa22

bghunter7777 said:


> I'm not talking does and spike but trophy bucks will spook Before you laugh its not hard at all simply take an extra zip lock or two with a little practice you will master hitting the bag and not your arm even from a stand. Roll it up tuck it back in your pack and discard at home.
> 
> View attachment 2066086



Hahaha thanks guys...I will practice my aim !! My turds aren't usually that neat though


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> That sucks Nick


Yeah, it's a really odd year. Normally I can find a decent amount of acorns on at least one of my spots. But every area I scout has only rotted leftover acorns from last year or the acorns I do find that appear to be from this year are already soft and rotted inside. I've only seen two piles of deer droppings I would consider to be fresh in over 1 month of hunting. It's almost enough to make me feel like I'm doing something wrong but scouting areas is not rocket science: find food sources and deer sign and set your stand accordingly.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> As luck would have it construction crews moved in on my am spot. Employees started showing up at 9 creating all sorts of havoc. Hunting suburbia for as long as I have, I have come to realize this is not always an unfavorable condition. However, when one worker hiked up to within 60 yards of my stand to take a dump I thought; time to go. It was really time anyway as the wind started shifting around 9:30 allowing prime access to the creekbottom. I pack up, get all of the required Orange on, make the mile mile hike to the creekbottom where I have three stands strategically set.....you guess it, more work. Seems one of the landowners was having his driveway completely redone and they were driving asphalt trucks all the way down the lane....enough for me packed it up for the morning.
> 
> Day wasn't a total bust, I did pass on a basket 8 at 7:45am and a mature doe at 8:50 (she was with a fawn that still had spots��). I stopped and saw my uncle; the one who fell. He is good spirits but pretty banged up. His son took a doe on Satruday and processed it himself. He tried his hand at summer sausage and it turned out really good. Everyone including him was surprised.
> 
> Good luck tonight to all those hanging in there..
> 
> Joe


That sucks Joe. Hopefully they finish up whatever work they are doing this week. A few years ago we got up to the property we hunt in Potter County on Monday morning of the firearms opener to see a logging operation had set up a couple weeks before the season started and they were bulldozing and cutting away at 5:30am on the property right next to us. Not exactly the wilderness atmosphere we were expecting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2065870


Nice and in daylight no less...get after him!

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Yeah, it's a really odd year. Normally I can find a decent amount of acorns on at least one of my spots. But every area I scout has only rotted leftover acorns from last year or the acorns I do find that appear to be from this year are already soft and rotted inside. I've only seen two piles of deer droppings I would consider to be fresh in over 1 month of hunting. It's almost enough to make me feel like I'm doing something wrong but scouting areas is not rocket science: find food sources and deer sign and set your stand accordingly.


By me there are no red oak acorns,and not all white oaks have acorns,which makes it a little easier to hunt.ive only been out twice saw deer on one sit got skunked the other but there was a lot of sign.headed up to camp thrsday for a couple days to take my boys out for youth season


----------



## bghunter7777

jimmypa22 said:


> Hahaha thanks guys...I will practice my aim !! My turds aren't usually that neat though


Gotta clean up the diet first


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2065870


WOW!!! That's a horse of a 6 pointer. Not sure if he's one of your targets but if he is, good luck getting on him.


----------



## Eman89so

Two bucks right at dark making scrapes and fighting.. all I seen


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

Got this guy in 3D this morning. Clean 2 1/2 8 point. Had a guy sitting a little ways off from me with a smoke pole. He busted a doe and it was just seconds later when the deer scattered and he came running my way. Stopped him at 20 yards and drilled him. I'm a little amazed by the tracking results. I know my deer anatomy, but today I had nurse hunting buddy with me I check it too. I hit both lungs and liver and the deer went around 300 yards!!!! We couldn't believe it!!!!


----------



## PAdorn

Team Hoyt PA said:


> Got this guy in 3D this morning. Clean 2 1/2 8 point. Had a guy sitting a little ways off from me with a smoke pole. He busted a doe and it was just seconds later when the deer scattered and he came running my way. Stopped him at 20 yards and drilled him. I'm a little amazed by the tracking results. I know my deer anatomy, but today I had nurse hunting buddy with me I check it too. I hit both lungs and liver and the deer went around 300 yards!!!! We couldn't believe it!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Hunted 10/20/14 in the evening in 2B. The border of Allegheny and Westmoreland counties. Had 9 doe feeding in the field I was watching. Right before dark, 2 small 6pts entered from opposite ends of the field and started harassing the does a little. Also saw multiple field edge scrapes while heading to my stand.


----------



## brandon4584

Still slightly sick to my stomach. I had my number one buck (and only buck I was hunting) come in this past Saturday evening. After jumping the fence he started slowly heading to my down wind side. He had about another 30 yards to travel before I feared he would pick up my secnt. At 38 yards from the tree I made a very soft grunt stopping him perfectly broadside. After releasing the arrow he turned to retreat and I could see I had little penetration. After realising I had hit the shoulder I inspected the point of impact and where he crossed the fence 15 yards away. At the fence crossing I found my arrow. The broadhead and about an inch of the arrow was snapped of. The end of the arrow was plugged with muscle (meat). there was a dark red, fatty like, smear on 5" of the arrow that I found. I believe that was from the arrow being pulled in and out through the muscle as he ran. An extensive grid search turned up zero blood and no deer. I have been watching for buzzards and spotlighting the general area every night since then. I plan to flood the area with 4 cameras tonight, on scrapes and a fence crossing. I will then stay out for at least a week. This deer now has my tag on him weather I kill him, he dies, or continues on for another season. Has anyone had any similar experiences and end up seing the deer alive at a later date?


----------



## Matt Musto

Hunted from 4:30 to 6:20. As soon as I got up the tree I spotted 5 does moving towards me from 100 yards away. I was able to get my bow up and secured to the tree before they were close. However they stayed about 40 yards away and circled around to the west and fed, offering no shot. They milled around until dark and worked down wind. They smelled me and the lead doe snorted and stared in my direction until moving off towards the field with the rest in tow. No other good sign of buck movement, a few small rubs and no scrapes found. Saturday looks to be the warmest day this week and then up to 70 next Tuesday. Hopefully it cools down for the first weekend in November.


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats PAdorn


----------



## PAdorn

EXsystem said:


> Congrats PAdorn


Congrats for what? Lol


----------



## pa.hunter

PAdorn said:


> Congrats for what? Lol


Congrats! just messing he mst have been telling you Congrats! for telling Team Hoyt PA congrats did you get it


----------



## PAdorn

pa.hunter said:


> Congrats! just messing he mst have been telling you Congrats! for telling Team Hoyt PA congrats did you get it


I'm easily confused


----------



## Polls822

brandon4584 said:


> Still slightly sick to my stomach. I had my number one buck (and only buck I was hunting) come in this past Saturday evening. After jumping the fence he started slowly heading to my down wind side. He had about another 30 yards to travel before I feared he would pick up my secnt. At 38 yards from the tree I made a very soft grunt stopping him perfectly broadside. After releasing the arrow he turned to retreat and I could see I had little penetration. After realising I had hit the shoulder I inspected the point of impact and where he crossed the fence 15 yards away. At the fence crossing I found my arrow. The broadhead and about an inch of the arrow was snapped of. The end of the arrow was plugged with muscle (meat). there was a dark red, fatty like, smear on 5" of the arrow that I found. I believe that was from the arrow being pulled in and out through the muscle as he ran. An extensive grid search turned up zero blood and no deer. I have been watching for buzzards and spotlighting the general area every night since then. I plan to flood the area with 4 cameras tonight, on scrapes and a fence crossing. I will then stay out for at least a week. This deer now has my tag on him weather I kill him, he dies, or continues on for another season. Has anyone had any similar experiences and end up seing the deer alive at a later date?



Was there much blood? I've never been in this situation but the amount of blood could give you a pretty good indication whether he'll live or die. Deer are tough animals and my guess is he'll be live and be limping around.


----------



## brandon4584

Polls,
I didnt find a single drop of blood which, like you implied, led me to believe he is still alive.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

padorn said:


> i'm easily confused:d


lol


----------



## C_McK

So here is a question for anyone. I've been following my big target buck and he has been easy to pick since his rack is considerably bigger than anything else. However I just got pictures this past weekend of what I thought was him at a glance. However, I'm starting to question the ID. The 'new' buck doesn't seem to have a split R G2 but I can't fully tell with the pic quality. Anybody able to see obvious differences?

I'm new to cameras and IDing the bucks, but to me they look different but I haven't seen anything close to the big buck until now so just for that reason I'm unsure.

The original buck

















The maybe new one

















Thanks,
Cody


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to tell from those photos, both are decent...my gut is saying the first and last buck are not the same - the two pics in the middle really can't tell.

Congrats PAdorn!

It is official, fall is here - I watched an insane 6-point chase a doe back and forth across a horse pasture this morning until it looked as if they both were going to have a heart attack. I am hoping to put some time in a stand after work today and before the rain comes in....

It was one year ago today that I fell, sure is a nice sense of accomplishment that after the surgeries and therapies that I can be out there a year later. I know I was very lucky, but I also worked damn hard. Sometimes when life throws you a lemon, you need to squeeze the crap out of it and make lemonade.....a good buck on the ground this year would be icing on the cake, every moment spent on stand means a little something different this year.

Good luck guys, things look like they are getting going a little early this year - get out and don't forget your orange.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to tell from those photos, both are decent...my gut is saying the first and last buck are not the same - the two pics in the middle really can't tell.
> 
> Congrats PAdorn!
> 
> It is official, fall is here - I watched an insane 6-point chase a doe back and forth across a horse pasture this morning until it looked as if they both were going to have a heart attack. I am hoping to put some time in a stand after work today and before the rain comes in....
> 
> It was one year ago today that I fell, sure is a nice sense of accomplishment that after the surgeries and therapies that I can be out there a year later. I know I was very lucky, but I also worked damn hard. Sometimes when life throws you a lemon, you need to squeeze the crap out of it and make lemonade.....a good buck on the ground this year would be icing on the cake, every moment spent on stand means a little something different this year.
> 
> Good luck guys, things look like they are getting going a little early this year - get out and don't forget your orange.
> 
> Joe


Glad you recovered from your fall and you are doing well . Did you fall out of a tree deer hunting ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Glad you recovered from your fall and you are doing well . Did you fall out of a tree deer hunting ?


Yep...dropped my quiver, was quickly climbing down to retrieve when the stand and safety belt failed....belt was my fault, the tree was too big, and there was less than an inch if the belt through the buckle - this year I have upgraded to the rope connection with a prussic knot as opposed to belt and buckle, much more efficient and safe.

Here is the thread about my fall...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2116248

post-operative pics on post #74

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...dropped my quiver, was quickly climbing down to retrieve when the stand and safety belt failed....belt was my fault, the tree was too big, and there was less than an inch if the belt through the buckle - this year I have upgraded to the rope connection with a prussic knot as opposed to belt and buckle, much more efficient and safe.
> 
> Here is the thread about my fall...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2116248
> 
> post-operative pics on post #74
> 
> Joe


Your a very lucky man to walk away with just a shattered angle, think the man upstairs was with u that day .


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats PAdorn. You da man! Now go kill something!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Your a very lucky man to walk away with just a shattered angle, think the man upstairs was with u that day .


I agree! Falling from that height things should have been a lot worse.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

12 ringer glad your ok what belt were u using? I like the muddy harness that one u can extend the lanyard part for more movement but if u fall it more or less chokes the tree. Just thought Id throw it out if u were still looking. Good luck


----------



## Polls822

I say different buck based on the first and last pictures. In one picture it appears the spread is wider than the ears. In the other pic it doesn't appear to be wider that the ears.


----------



## Matt Musto

C McK I think the bucks are definitely different. The one in velvet has smaller G2's than G3's, plus a split on the right side. The last buck longer G2's than G3's


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> 12 ringer glad your ok what belt were u using? I like the muddy harness that one u can extend the lanyard part for more movement but if u fall it more or less chokes the tree. Just thought Id throw it out if u were still looking. Good luck


I really like my new system (HSS) and it does have that piece that you mentioned. I can almost guarantee if I would have had that piece connecting me to the tree last year, I would not have fallen.

Joe


----------



## Bigmike23

Team Hoyt PA said:


> Got this guy in 3D this morning. Clean 2 1/2 8 point. Had a guy sitting a little ways off from me with a smoke pole. He busted a doe and it was just seconds later when the deer scattered and he came running my way. Stopped him at 20 yards and drilled him. I'm a little amazed by the tracking results. I know my deer anatomy, but today I had nurse hunting buddy with me I check it too. I hit both lungs and liver and the deer went around 300 yards!!!! We couldn't believe it!!!!


Congrats! I hunt 3D. Where'd u get'em at?


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2066867


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Had a great hunt last eve..saw about 30 does and 2 different 10 points both 2.5 year olds, one may have been 3.5 and they were pushing does around and grunting up a storm. None of the does were in yet but my guess is it won't be long till the first does are in heat based on that. I'm hoping to get back out later in the week, I'm expecting the buck activity on our property to be highest over the next 5-8 days...this has been the case in years passed. With as many does as we have running around once they start to breed the bucks don't cruise nearly as much as just beforehand. Good luck to all...by the way I'm in 5B (York county)


----------



## JFoutdoors

Just got up in the stand a few mins ago. Hoping to have the same kind of night as last night. Saw 12 deer four small bucks running and chasing does all over the place. Watched deer from the time I got in the stand until I walked out.


----------



## tdj8686

Strange the two of them seem so comfortable around each other at this time of year.


----------



## bghunter7777

tdj8686 said:


> Strange the two of them seem so comfortable around each other at this time of year.


Any we keep preaching being gay is strictly a human thing


----------



## BuckTeeth

Was able to get out in the stand Saturday evening with a few buddies. Ended up seeing a small 6 point and a few doe, wind was gusting and swirling with some rain, not the best conditions, but it was nice to be out seeing deer! We hunted until dark then packed our climbers and made the long trek out, roughly a mile walk to our trucks. As we get to within about 10 yards of our trucks all of a sudden a few flashlights and headlights turn on, its the PA Game Commission waiting for us. They ask a few questions and take our hunting licenses back to their truck. Everything comes back OK, no doubt it would. They ask us if we have orange, which we do and show them in the form of revearseable hats and vests, but we have the camo side facing out obviously because we were in the stand hunting and it was completely dark before we started our walk out. Myself and my two buddies all got fined for not having our orange displayed in the pitch black darkness. I dont get it, wouldnt have mattered if we had on orange, blue, red or neon pink, it was COMPLETELY DARK, you couldnt see anything. When questioned the officer said he didnt want us getting shot on his watch, what a load of BS! First, we were all running headlamps and/or flashlights that even Stevie Wonder could have seen, so there was no question that we were not wildlife, and second, who is still in the stand hunting 30 minutes after complete darkness?! Not even a warning, he treated us like we were trafficking 50 kilo's of cocaine. Now just waiting for the fine to show up in the mail to see how much its going to be


----------



## River420Bottom

That's ridiculous... More reassuring reasons every year as to why I cannot stand nor will ever support the PA Game Commission


----------



## River420Bottom

BuckTeeth said:


> Was able to get out in the stand Saturday evening with a few buddies. Ended up seeing a small 6 point and a few doe, wind was gusting and swirling with some rain, not the best conditions, but it was nice to be out seeing deer! We hunted until dark then packed our climbers and made the long trek out, roughly a mile walk to our trucks. As we get to within about 10 yards of our trucks all of a sudden a few flashlights and headlights turn on, its the PA Game Commission waiting for us. They ask a few questions and take our hunting licenses back to their truck. Everything comes back OK, no doubt it would. They ask us if we have orange, which we do and show them in the form of revearseable hats and vests, but we have the camo side facing out obviously because we were in the stand hunting and it was completely dark before we started our walk out. Myself and my two buddies all got fined for not having our orange displayed in the pitch black darkness. I dont get it, wouldnt have mattered if we had on orange, blue, red or neon pink, it was COMPLETELY DARK, you couldnt see anything. When questioned the officer said he didnt want us getting shot on his watch, what a load of BS! First, we were all running headlamps and/or flashlights that even Sevie Wonder could have seen, so there was no question that we were not wildlife, and second, who is still in the stand hunting 30 minutes after complete darkness?! Not even a warning, he treated us like we were trafficking 50 kilo's of cocaine. Now just waiting for the fine to show up in the mail to see how much its going to be


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2343637

Did you happen to be hunting with BUSHfire?


----------



## fap1800

BuckTeeth said:


> Was able to get out in the stand Saturday evening with a few buddies. Ended up seeing a small 6 point and a few doe, wind was gusting and swirling with some rain, not the best conditions, but it was nice to be out seeing deer! We hunted until dark then packed our climbers and made the long trek out, roughly a mile walk to our trucks. As we get to within about 10 yards of our trucks all of a sudden a few flashlights and headlights turn on, its the PA Game Commission waiting for us. They ask a few questions and take our hunting licenses back to their truck. Everything comes back OK, no doubt it would. They ask us if we have orange, which we do and show them in the form of revearseable hats and vests, but we have the camo side facing out obviously because we were in the stand hunting and it was completely dark before we started our walk out. Myself and my two buddies all got fined for not having our orange displayed in the pitch black darkness. I dont get it, wouldnt have mattered if we had on orange, blue, red or neon pink, it was COMPLETELY DARK, you couldnt see anything. When questioned the officer said he didnt want us getting shot on his watch, what a load of BS! First, we were all running headlamps and/or flashlights that even Sevie Wonder could have seen, so there was no question that we were not wildlife, and second, who is still in the stand hunting 30 minutes after complete darkness?! Not even a warning, he treated us like we were trafficking 50 kilo's of cocaine. Now just waiting for the fine to show up in the mail to see how much its going to be


I had a similar experience coming out from my parents' property where they eventually built a house. Got to within a few feet of the car and two lights hit me right in the eyes. One game officer and one police officer. They ran my drivers license and made sure I had the proper archery stamp. I too wasn't wearing orange. They didn't ticket me for that though. Instead I received a fine for $150 for coming out of the woods too late. I tried to explain how far away my stand was and that I took my time so as to not spook any deer that may be nearby, but it didn't matter. Not trying to pile on the PGC, but it seems I'm hearing more negative stories rather than positive ones of late. To top it off they searched my vehicle. No joke. I did give them permission, but had I been older and knew my rights, I would have refused.


----------



## Eman89so

Pouring herr in 2b suppose to rain for hours


----------



## Polls822

fap1800 said:


> I had a similar experience coming out from my parents' property where they eventually built a house. Got to within a few feet of the car and two lights hit me right in the eyes. One game officer and one police officer. They ran my drivers license and made sure I had the proper archery stamp. I too wasn't wearing orange. They didn't ticket me for that though. Instead I received a fine for $150 for coming out of the woods too late. I tried to explain how far away my stand was and that I took my time so as to not spook any deer that may be nearby, but it didn't matter. Not trying to pile on the PGC, but it seems I'm hearing more negative stories rather than positive ones of late. To top it off they searched my vehicle. No joke. I did give them permission, but had I been older and knew my rights, I would have refused.


A fine for coming out of the woods too late? I like to consider myself someone who understands the rules and regs of PA when it comes to hunting and fishing and I haven't came across that. I'm not doubting you, I'd just like to know how the law is written.


----------



## pope125

Hunted the morning and evening yesterday , morning saw 20 doe and a spike and the evening hunt saw 15 doe and at last light had a small eight at 15 yards. Not a bad day for deer movement .


----------



## irnwrkr3

Last night at 10pm in 2B, I saw a small 8pt trailing a doe. The seek phase for the little guys is getting started. The shooters are soon to follow. If the weather stays cool, it should start ramping up soon.


----------



## jacobh

Went out last night and saw 2... Anyone else seeing a lot of fawns and no adult does? Not sure if they kicke them off already with pre rut or they're just getting killed but it's been a while since I've seen a adult doe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BuckTeeth said:


> Was able to get out in the stand Saturday evening with a few buddies. Ended up seeing a small 6 point and a few doe, wind was gusting and swirling with some rain, not the best conditions, but it was nice to be out seeing deer! We hunted until dark then packed our climbers and made the long trek out, roughly a mile walk to our trucks. As we get to within about 10 yards of our trucks all of a sudden a few flashlights and headlights turn on, its the PA Game Commission waiting for us. They ask a few questions and take our hunting licenses back to their truck. Everything comes back OK, no doubt it would. They ask us if we have orange, which we do and show them in the form of revearseable hats and vests, but we have the camo side facing out obviously because we were in the stand hunting and it was completely dark before we started our walk out. Myself and my two buddies all got fined for not having our orange displayed in the pitch black darkness. I dont get it, wouldnt have mattered if we had on orange, blue, red or neon pink, it was COMPLETELY DARK, you couldnt see anything. When questioned the officer said he didnt want us getting shot on his watch, what a load of BS! First, we were all running headlamps and/or flashlights that even Stevie Wonder could have seen, so there was no question that we were not wildlife, and second, who is still in the stand hunting 30 minutes after complete darkness?! Not even a warning, he treated us like we were trafficking 50 kilo's of cocaine. Now just waiting for the fine to show up in the mail to see how much its going to be


Its real simple follow the laws and you have nothing to worry about.years ago in Ohio when u only needed a hat i had a reversible one.After lunch i was walking down the road to go back out and got stopped by a warden he gave me a ticket.i could have argued i was on a highway not hunting and who would shoot at a street? But i didnt just ate the fine and didnt do it again


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Went out last night and saw 2... Anyone else seeing a lot of fawns and no adult does? Not sure if they kicke them off already with pre rut or they're just getting killed but it's been a while since I've seen a adult doe


Saw like 35 doe yesterday and like 8 were mature .


----------



## nicko

Polls822 said:


> A fine for coming out of the woods too late? I like to consider myself someone who understands the rules and regs of PA when it comes to hunting and fishing and I haven't came across that. I'm not doubting you, I'd just like to know how the law is written.


Same here. The only time I know this to be a violation is for turkey when hunting hours ended at noon and you had to be out of the woods by maybe 30 minutes later or something like that. I'm going to check the PA hunting regs and see what it says.


----------



## dspell20

people are seeing an aweful lot of deer/doe. just a month ago people were complaining that there are no deer in PA. I'm confused


----------



## jacobh

Wow pope that's a lot of does but yea only 8 mature seems low


----------



## bghunter7777

dspell20 said:


> people are seeing an aweful lot of deer/doe. just a month ago people were complaining that there are no deer in PA. I'm confused


Lots of deer in Pa but they are not distributed well very abundant for select few in private areas but almost non existant for most.


----------



## yetihunter1

Can you guys seeing 20-35 does send some over to my little spot of public land? Pretty please???


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Can you guys seeing 20-35 does send some over to my little spot of public land? Pretty please???


Same here.


----------



## Double"O"

Ill be out tonight...rain, wind, tornado i dont give a damn!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

nicko said:


> Same here.


Now is the time of year that I am thankful I drive around asking for permission all spring and summer...anyone can ask, few will. Of the few that will ask, most won't ask enough to get any yeses...I've got too many spots to even hunt in a season and it's bc of the hard work I've put in over the years. I say that to encourage you all, not gloat! I hope you guys who aren't seeing deer connect on a monster but if you want to expand your hunting grounds it can be done, I am proof.


----------



## nicko

SwitchbckXT said:


> Now is the time of year that I am thankful I drive around asking for permission all spring and summer...anyone can ask, few will. Of the few that will ask, most won't ask enough to get any yeses...I've got too many spots to even hunt in a season and it's bc of the hard work I've put in over the years. I say that to encourage you all, not gloat! I hope you guys who aren't seeing deer connect on a monster but if you want to expand your hunting grounds it can be done, I am proof.


I wouldn't mind knocking on doors and asking. The worst people can do is say no. Are you also putting in work for the landowners or doing anything for them on their property?


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Sometimes, but I only do that if if I have scouted on maps and know it's going to be good enough that it's worth the work. Nothing worse than busting your butt all summer for a landowner to find out you obtained permission to hunt a terrible spot. The work thing is really more about developing a relationship with the landowner than the work itself anyhow. You can often times establish the same relationship by stopping in every 3-6 months saying hi, seeing if there is anything you can do, and dropping off a pie, flowers, or something nice. All you need to do is build rapport and let them know you are still interested in getting that permission. If you make light of it, it almost becomes fun. You also have to become really good at not just taking no for an answer...when they say no ask why? They don't have to answer but if you don't find out why they say no you will have no idea what objections you have to overcome to get permission or if it's realistic to ever get permission from that individual. Someone that says no and doesn't give an explanation is a waste of time.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

i always wear an orange vest and solid orange hat while walking, along with an orange vest draped over my climber on my back as soon as squirrel and grouse come in and all the way to the last day of archery. i don't want to hear from a G.W., "we can't see the orange from behind you because you have your climber on your back". they know all the tricks. (plus, there's too many rules on how much orange to wear and when to wear it, so i figure, wearing more than required all the time should do it.) i also display my two vests by wrapping them around trees at ground level while on stand, which is more than double the required amount.

i don't understand the mentality that keeps people from wearing orange. it's for your own safety and i do no trust anyone!!!

as far as the walking out too late business goes, what are we climbing tree stand hunters supposed to do? it takes me 20 minutes to get down the tree and get my stand on my back and ready to start walking out, then another 20 minutes to get to my truck. so, you're telling me, i have to start getting down out of the tree right at prime time??? i don't think so!!!


----------



## fap1800

Polls822 said:


> A fine for coming out of the woods too late? I like to consider myself someone who understands the rules and regs of PA when it comes to hunting and fishing and I haven't came across that. I'm not doubting you, I'd just like to know how the law is written.


Yeah, that's what I remember the game officer writing it for. I suppose I could be mistaken. This was before they lengthened hunting hours by 30 before and after sunrise and sunset. I want to say that it was either 2002 or 2003 that it happened.


----------



## Darkvador

BuckTeeth said:


> Was able to get out in the stand Saturday evening with a few buddies. Ended up seeing a small 6 point and a few doe, wind was gusting and swirling with some rain, not the best conditions, but it was nice to be out seeing deer! We hunted until dark then packed our climbers and made the long trek out, roughly a mile walk to our trucks. As we get to within about 10 yards of our trucks all of a sudden a few flashlights and headlights turn on, its the PA Game Commission waiting for us. They ask a few questions and take our hunting licenses back to their truck. Everything comes back OK, no doubt it would. They ask us if we have orange, which we do and show them in the form of revearseable hats and vests, but we have the camo side facing out obviously because we were in the stand hunting and it was completely dark before we started our walk out. Myself and my two buddies all got fined for not having our orange displayed in the pitch black darkness. I dont get it, wouldnt have mattered if we had on orange, blue, red or neon pink, it was COMPLETELY DARK, you couldnt see anything. When questioned the officer said he didnt want us getting shot on his watch, what a load of BS! First, we were all running headlamps and/or flashlights that even Stevie Wonder could have seen, so there was no question that we were not wildlife, and second, who is still in the stand hunting 30 minutes after complete darkness?! Not even a warning, he treated us like we were trafficking 50 kilo's of cocaine. Now just waiting for the fine to show up in the mail to see how much its going to be


You should have asked him if it is legal to hunt right now. He would say no, its been dark for 45 minutes. Then I would have asked why do I need orange. Do you cite night poachers for not wearing orange also. Then he would have wrote you a really big fine. Sometimes its just best to grin and bare it.


----------



## Eman89so

Suppose to be 70s early.next week


----------



## BuckTeeth

Hoyt1021 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2343637
> 
> Did you happen to be hunting with BUSHfire?


Lol yup. Didnt realize he started a thread. Good eye!


----------



## Polls822

fap1800 said:


> Yeah, that's what I remember the game officer writing it for. I suppose I could be mistaken. This was before they lengthened hunting hours by 30 before and after sunrise and sunset. I want to say that it was either 2002 or 2003 that it happened.


I still don't see it in the regs anywhere and I spent a good deal of time searching yesterday. As previously mentioned by someone else I can see it being a factor with turkey hunting, but not just a general reg.

Once again, not saying you're wrong but I just want to find out where the reg is at so I can make sure I abide by it.


----------



## fap1800

I could be wrong. Isn't the first and won't be the last. It's quite possible that he ticketed me for the orange, but I do distinctly remember being questioned for coming out too late after sunset and then questioning why I was being ticketed when my stand was quite a ways off.


----------



## Billy H

SwitchbckXT said:


> You also have to become really good at not just taking no for an answer...when they say no ask why? They don't have to answer but if you don't find out why they say no you will have no idea what objections you have to overcome to get permission or if it's realistic to ever get permission from that individual. Someone that says no and doesn't give an explanation is a waste of time.


I agree with a lot of what you say with exception of the above. I find it is never good to pester. I too have knocked on a lot of doors and have been pretty successful in gaining spots to hunt. One thing I do that really seems to help is I have a written "resume" for lack of a better word if you will. It tells who I am, and about my family, where I live and where I work and how long. It tells how long I have been hunting and my style and belief's about hunting. It contains numbers of other landowners that allow me to hunt, as well as offers to work, set up a stand for the land owner, or trade a day on my boat fishing etc, and also the willingness to sign a waiver of liability in case of injury. I hand it to the land owner weather they give me permission or not. you'd be surprised how many doors that it will open. The closer you live to the property the better your odds at least that's my experience. People want to know just who is on their land in this litigious society we live in these days. 


Looks like I wont be out in a stand till Friday morning. Calling for wind that day of course. 
.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some seriously screwed up weather patterns - low 30's one day, 7 the next, 40 degrees and raining at 5AM, 55 degrees and sunny at 9AM, raining and 67 degrees at 11 and I didn't even mention the winds that can't stay out of the same direction for more than an hour......when this passes, the deer will be moving, I just hope I can be in a stand and one cruises by me....

Good luck folks

Joe


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Billy H said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say with exception of the above. I find it is never good to pester. I too have knocked on a lot of doors and have been pretty successful in gaining spots to hunt. One thing I do that really seems to help is I have a written "resume" for lack of a better word if you will. It tells who I am, and about my family, where I live and where I work and how long. It tells how long I have been hunting and my style and belief's about hunting. It contains numbers of other landowners that allow me to hunt, as well as offers to work, set up a stand for the land owner, or trade a day on my boat fishing etc, and also the willingness to sign a waiver of liability in case of injury. I hand it to the land owner weather they give me permission or not. you'd be surprised how many doors that it will open. The closer you live to the property the better your odds at least that's my experience. People want to know just who is on their land in this litigious society we live in these days.
> 
> 
> Looks like I wont be out in a stand till Friday morning. Calling for wind that day of course.
> .


Good input, I read an article about the resume a few years back but never took the time to do it, perhaps I will


----------



## nicko

Good suggestions on asking permission guys. I like the resume idea as well as offering to sign a liability waiver.


----------



## tyepsu

SwitchbckXT said:


> Now is the time of year that I am thankful I drive around asking for permission all spring and summer...anyone can ask, few will. Of the few that will ask, most won't ask enough to get any yeses...I've got too many spots to even hunt in a season and it's bc of the hard work I've put in over the years. I say that to encourage you all, not gloat! I hope you guys who aren't seeing deer connect on a monster but if you want to expand your hunting grounds it can be done, I am proof.


Same here. I moved to SW PA in 2011. The first year I knocked on a lot of doors. Now, I knock on at least 2 doors each spring to ask permission. In 3 years of knocking on probably 15 to 20 doors I have been told No twice. I now have close to 2,000 acres of private land to hunt, including 2 properties that are now posted and I am the only hunter allowed for archery. At this point I really only hunt 4 or 5 properties. I focus on the properties that don't get hunted a lot by others and where I have seen the biggest bucks from scouting or through the use of trail cams. I have stayed out of my best spots since opening day waiting for the pre rut to roll around. I plan on hunting 1 or 2 of them Saturday depending on wind direction.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Pouring here in 5D and im sure it's the same at home in 5C. Guess no hunting for me tonight.


----------



## vonfoust

tyepsu said:


> Same here. I moved to SW PA in 2011. The first year I knocked on a lot of doors. Now, I knock on at least 2 doors each spring to ask permission. In 3 years of knocking on probably 15 to 20 doors I have been told No twice. I now have close to 2,000 acres of private land to hunt, including 2 properties that are now posted and I am the only hunter allowed for archery. At this point I really only hunt 4 or 5 properties. I focus on the properties that don't get hunted a lot by others and where I have seen the biggest bucks from scouting or through the use of trail cams. I have stayed out of my best spots since opening day waiting for the pre rut to roll around. I plan on hunting 1 or 2 of them Saturday depending on wind direction.


I have found that in western PA as well Tye. I imagine it's tougher over on the east side. While I am in favor of the AR's, I wonder if they will eventually lead to much increased leasing here. There is quite a bit of publicity over the bucks coming out of 2B and rightfully so. PA will never rival Iowa, Kansas and the like, but with the increase in big bucks coming out of certain areas it makes me wonder what hunting will look like when my kids and grandkids are 'in their prime'.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

vonfoust said:


> I have found that in western PA as well Tye. I imagine it's tougher over on the east side. While I am in favor of the AR's, I wonder if they will eventually lead to much increased leasing here. There is quite a bit of publicity over the bucks coming out of 2B and rightfully so. PA will never rival Iowa, Kansas and the like, but with the increase in big bucks coming out of certain areas it makes me wonder what hunting will look like when my kids and grandkids are 'in their prime'.


Leasing already has started in my part of 2c. I've hunted the same land by dad and his dad hunted. I had the pleasure of 16 great years of hunting and a lot of deer were taken and more memories made. I was looking forward to hunting that same land with my son. However, it was bought by a company that leases land this year.

It stinks but it's just how it goes. I can't be mad. It's a great piece of property and i just hope the guys that leased it enjoy and respect it like we did.


----------



## jimmypa22

Out this a.m saw a doe and 4 buck...nothing big...cool morning as it was drizzling and the little bucks seemed to be on a mission! Soon!


----------



## yetihunter1

SwitchbckXT said:


> Now is the time of year that I am thankful I drive around asking for permission all spring and summer...anyone can ask, few will. Of the few that will ask, most won't ask enough to get any yeses...I've got too many spots to even hunt in a season and it's bc of the hard work I've put in over the years. I say that to encourage you all, not gloat! I hope you guys who aren't seeing deer connect on a monster but if you want to expand your hunting grounds it can be done, I am proof.


Doesn't always work that way, I went around and introduced myself to landowners in a respectful way. I offered help, money, and/or just to hunt small game (groundhogs). I dressed in my work clothes (i am an accountant) and was always polite (military family so i believe i have good manners). I went 0 for 22. Down here there are so many hunters and so little land it is tough. A couple that refused me are signed up as CO-OP farms. I hunt public land and do my best but even if you put in the work you say and i did, you wont get that yes you are looking for.


----------



## Pistolero17

Western PA I found easier to get permission than in Eastern PA more specifically chester co. where I am. Chester co. is either small, small areas like someones 5-10 acre wooded lot with house or big companies getting ready to build houses. I have called in to those companies asking for permission and they don't laugh at me, but they talk like "are you serious". I have one small area left to hunt, but the kids from the nearby school after practice walk through the woods to get home and chase the deer out at dusk. Not familiar with public land around me, but guess I will have to learn the areas.


----------



## yetihunter1

Pistolero17 said:


> Western PA I found easier to get permission than in Eastern PA more specifically chester co. where I am. Chester co. is either small, small areas like someones 5-10 acre wooded lot with house or big companies getting ready to build houses. I have called in to those companies asking for permission and they don't laugh at me, but they talk like "are you serious". I have one small area left to hunt, but the kids from the nearby school after practice walk through the woods to get home and chase the deer out at dusk. Not familiar with public land around me, but guess I will have to learn the areas.


I feel your pain...


----------



## SwitchbckXT

yetihunter1 said:


> Doesn't always work that way, I went around and introduced myself to landowners in a respectful way. I offered help, money, and/or just to hunt small game (groundhogs). I dressed in my work clothes (i am an accountant) and was always polite (military family so i believe i have good manners). I went 0 for 22. Down here there are so many hunters and so little land it is tough. A couple that refused me are signed up as CO-OP farms. I hunt public land and do my best but even if you put in the work you say and i did, you wont get that yes you are looking for.


22..well at least you are trying. Where are you located? What I have leaned is people are generally the same place to place...it's almost fact, and no matter what there is always someone who owns land that will say, "thanks god you stopped in, kill them all". Literally, I got permission to hunt 150 acres in MD and the landowner said if I didn't kill every deer I saw he wouldn't let me hunt there anymore..hahaha I agreed in the moment, but I have passed a few small does there...shhh


----------



## tyepsu

I am beyond upset right now. I work for a large bank in Pittsburgh in their mortgage department. The computer system we use to process and close all loans has been down since Sunday. Monday thru today we have not been able to close any loans. The system is expected to be up and functional tomorrow morning. As a result they are trying to force us to come in and work on Saturday from 6AM to noon. I understand they have goals to meet and customers to serve. I wouldn't mind so much if they let us exchange Saturday for one of the non productive days this week where we have just been sitting around getting nothing done. I need my job and cannot risk losing it, but it sure as hell sucks to have to work half a day, just as the pre rut is starting up.


----------



## pa.hunter

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2066867


father an son tag team:wink:


----------



## pa.hunter

tyepsu said:


> I am beyond upset right now. I work for a large bank in Pittsburgh in their mortgage department. The computer system we use to process and close all loans has been down since Sunday. Monday thru today we have not been able to close any loans. The system is expected to be up and functional tomorrow morning. As a result they are trying to force us to come in and work on Saturday from 6AM to noon. I understand they have goals to meet and customers to serve. I wouldn't mind so much if they let us exchange Saturday for one of the non productive days this week where we have just been sitting around getting nothing done. I need my job and cannot risk losing it, but it sure as hell sucks to have to work half a day, just as the pre rut is starting up.


that really blows


----------



## PAdorn

tyepsu said:


> I am beyond upset right now. I work for a large bank in Pittsburgh in their mortgage department. The computer system we use to process and close all loans has been down since Sunday. Monday thru today we have not been able to close any loans. The system is expected to be up and functional tomorrow morning. As a result they are trying to force us to come in and work on Saturday from 6AM to noon. I understand they have goals to meet and customers to serve. I wouldn't mind so much if they let us exchange Saturday for one of the non productive days this week where we have just been sitting around getting nothing done. I need my job and cannot risk losing it, but it sure as hell sucks to have to work half a day, just as the pre rut is starting up.


Any way you can be " sick" on Saturday??


----------



## pope125

stopped raining here in 5C, its damp might get them on the move tonight .


----------



## Mathias

Lots of swirling wind hire in 5C, but not much rain. If it's going to be ugly enough i can't hunt, I wish it would rain, my trees need it. Windy 10-20mph tomorrow too. 65 Saturday and Monday, 70 Tuesday and Wednesday :sad:


----------



## 12-Ringer

tough call here in my part of 5C ...hard rain stopped, mist rain still continues, I know the deer will be moving, but it looks like the skies are going to open again any minute and the wind is swirling...decisions, decisions....

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

PAdorn said:


> Any way you can be " sick" on Saturday??


Yea if I don't mind losing my job  Luckily I am off November 1st thru 10th. If they try to interfere with that I might just have to walk away


----------



## pa.hunter

for you guys asking permission to hunt if you do get permission get a ham and turkey take to land owner it will go long way times are tough and taxes are high i know i own 85 acres and pay over 5000 a year just to have it ! not counting other taxes little goes long way . what i have always done for land owners they look forward to you coming every year. i even send a gift card for Christmas just to eat out 50.00


----------



## yetihunter1

pa.hunter said:


> for you guys asking permission to hunt if you do get permission get a ham and turkey take to land owner it will go long way times are tough and taxes are high i know i own 85 acres and pay over 5000 a year just to have it ! not counting other taxes little goes long way . what i have always done for land owners they look forward to you coming every year. i even send a gift card for Christmas just to eat out 50.00


I would do that if i got permission to hunt there land, but im not buying someone a gift for telling me no. I had most people tell me they have too many hunters already and some say they don't allow any hunting and then the few who screamed in my face to get off their land or that I was a murderer for killing innocent creatures. Wasn't a pleasant experience. While I have gotten some help from guys (shout out to Gangsta II), if you don't know anyone else who hunts like me its hard to find property down in Chester County. I just put in alot of time in the state parks and SGLs down here....and now the pheasant and small game is in i feel like wearing kevlar under my orange hahaha.


----------



## NEDYARB

went out to mark a tree for friday morning.Thought I spooked some deer but it was actually a little 8 chasing 4 does around.It's a shame the hot temps are coming.Hopefully by Nov. 1st it cools way down.


----------



## nicko

I took a midday walk on public land, walked through a hedgerow to get to the other side, and saw an orange glad muzzleloader hunter. I saw no deer but the land was just stocked with pheasants for the opener on Saturday and in 1.5 hours, I saw 6 of them and heard at least two more crowing. As I was driving home, a hen bird was standing in the middle of the road with a cockbird just standing off in the shoulder. If those birds make it to Saturday, they'll be lucky. Hawks and fox are going to pick off a lot of them.


----------



## yetihunter1

I have a friend who is out right now on SGL in SE PA and flushed six pheasant just walking to her tree.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> I would do that if i got permission to hunt there land, but im not buying someone a gift for telling me no. I had most people tell me they have too many hunters already and some say they don't allow any hunting and then the few who screamed in my face to get off their land or that I was a murderer for killing innocent creatures. Wasn't a pleasant experience. While I have gotten some help from guys (shout out to Gangsta II), if you don't know anyone else who hunts like me its hard to find property down in Chester County. I just put in alot of time in the state parks and SGLs down here....and now the pheasant and small game is in i feel like wearing kevlar under my orange hahaha.


Same experience, I always get the "well I have 8 other guys that I let hunt already and I only own 50 acres so I don't think so".. It is unbelievable the difference in more rural areas, I can knock on just about any door in NY and be hunting there that afternoon by myself. It's why I drive out of state most weekend but once my NY tag is filled it's back here to hunt public, or small over crowded properties where I just don't see much.


----------



## Pistolero17

yetihunter1 said:


> I would do that if i got permission to hunt there land, but im not buying someone a gift for telling me no. I had most people tell me they have too many hunters already and some say they don't allow any hunting and then the few who screamed in my face to get off their land or that I was a murderer for killing innocent creatures. Wasn't a pleasant experience. While I have gotten some help from guys (shout out to Gangsta II), if you don't know anyone else who hunts like me its hard to find property down in Chester County. I just put in alot of time in the state parks and SGLs down here....and now the pheasant and small game is in i feel like wearing kevlar under my orange hahaha.


I bring my five year old with me when asking for permission so I don't get yelled at, but lately I have been told, "only people in this certain group can hunt the land" seems like some deer management group has jumped in on a lot of properties. I guess since they have a name, know a lot of people and have credentials they get permission. However they are never accepting new hunters. I find that interesting.


----------



## nicko

One of the things that makes me feel resistant to going out and knocking on doors is that I know how annoyed I am when we get soliciters knocking on our door. We live on a busy street with a lot of houses in close proximity so it is easy for a soliciters to go up and down the street and knock on door after door. I don't even answer my door most of the time because I just don't want to be bothered and there is no way I'm buying anything from door-to-door sales. Likewise, I can only imagine how many landowners have had hunters knocking on their doors and what type of experiences they had with hunters in the past that turned them off to granting permission.

But, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## River420Bottom

Wondering if tomorrow would be too early for an all day sit... Started my vacation today and wanted to get a full day in before headin to NY, think the temperatures will have a positive effect on deer movement or is it still just a week too early


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> One of the things that makes me feel resistant to going out and knocking on doors is that I know how annoyed I am when we get soliciters knocking on our door. We live on a busy street with a lot of houses in close proximity so it is easy for a soliciters to go up and down the street and knock on door after door. I don't even answer my door most of the time because I just don't want to be bothered and there is no way I'm buying anything from door-to-door sales. Likewise, I can only imagine how many landowners have had hunters knocking on their doors and what type of experiences they had with hunters in the past that turned them off to granting permission.
> 
> But, nothing ventured nothing gained.


When I built my house 8 years ago , I thought new area how hard will it be to pick a few properties close to home. WRONG ! I used to take my daughter thinking that would help over a two year period out of asking permission from like 45 people think I got permission from like 2 . I found the old farmers were the easiest to talk too even though they did not give you permission .


----------



## bruster45

Will be traveling from VA to Pa Nov 28 for rifle. Getting excited


----------



## LXhuntinPA

My dad and brother both had nice bucks chasing doe tonight here in 1B. Hunting a few miles apart.


----------



## Eman89so

Seven doe tonight.. no running at all 2b


----------



## nicko

bruster45 said:


> Will be traveling from VA to Pa Nov 28 for rifle. Getting excited


I'm a bowhunter first and foremost but I really look forward to the firearms season and heading upstate to Potter county. But until then, there's plenty of bowhunting to be done down here.

I think this Saturday will still be a touch too early to see bucks up and moving but give it the mid-way point of next week and the arrow should start pointing up.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA

Bigmike23 said:


> Congrats! I hunt 3D. Where'd u get'em at?


White haven area


----------



## Double"O"

Was cold, wet, windy in the stand tonight. It was worth it though. I saw some good movement and i young 6 chasing a doe around. She wasnt having any of it though lol..in 2g


----------



## Hey Abbott

Had 2 does come in behind me and catch my wind here in 2g. The wind direction was constantly changing where I was at.


----------



## PAdorn

I'm heading back out this evening in 4a. Haven't seen any bucks chasing yet. Another week or so until that starts happening for me


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> tough call here in my part of 5C ...hard rain stopped, mist rain still continues, I know the deer will be moving, but it looks like the skies are going to open again any minute and the wind is swirling...decisions, decisions....
> 
> Joe


Joe - did you go out last night? Curious if they will be on their feet tonight after this noreaster passes. I will be out tonight but haven't seen any bucks moving in my spots yet.


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be out tonight in 5C or 5D tonight after work, wont have much more than an hour but can take the bow out for a walk and see if I can be sneaky with all these wet leaves.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I'm a bowhunter first and foremost but I really look forward to the firearms season and heading upstate to Potter county. But until then, there's plenty of bowhunting to be done down here.
> 
> I think this Saturday will still be a touch too early to see bucks up and moving but give it the mid-way point of next week and the arrow should start pointing up.


I don't know about that I was running errands and had 130's run out in front of me around 9:30am .


----------



## dspell20

I had the best night hunting ever. I took my 6 year old daughter at as part of the PA youth mentored program in 2B. She was able to harvest a mature doe at about 10 yards from the ground blind. I can't be more excited to pass on the tradition to my daughter that my dad did with me. 

I am often time a critic of the PA Game Commission but I would like to thank the for creating the mentored youth program and giving me the opportunity to create life long memories in the outdoors with my family.


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats to you and your daughter on the kill and the memories made. I am too, often a critic of the PGC, but the mentor program is one of the things they hit out of the park. 2 years ago my 11 year old nephew shot a mature doe opening morning of gun season with my guidance. He still talks about it.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed to above I too have had nothing nice to say but the mentor program is the one thing I agree with. Congrats to u both that is awesome


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2068052
> 
> 
> I had the best night hunting ever. I took my 6 year old daughter at as part of the PA youth mentored program in 2B. She was able to harvest a mature doe at about 10 yards from the ground blind. I can't be more excited to pass on the tradition to my daughter that my dad did with me.
> 
> I am often time a critic of the PA Game Commission but I would like to thank the for creating the mentored youth program and giving me the opportunity to create life long memories in the outdoors with my family.


Congrats to your daughter !!


----------



## dspell20

I usually process myself but I took this on to the processor to get done. My daughter is so excited for jerky and venison hot dogs!!


----------



## Pistolero17

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2068052
> 
> 
> I had the best night hunting ever. I took my 6 year old daughter at as part of the PA youth mentored program in 2B. She was able to harvest a mature doe at about 10 yards from the ground blind. I can't be more excited to pass on the tradition to my daughter that my dad did with me.
> 
> I am often time a critic of the PA Game Commission but I would like to thank the for creating the mentored youth program and giving me the opportunity to create life long memories in the outdoors with my family.


Thats awesome! My boy turns 6 in November and is into hunting, he shoots his 15# recurve everyday. I am going to have to borrow a crossbow, get him practicing for next year and get him out there.


----------



## jimmypa22

You guys think its to early to use early rut estrus spray?


----------



## mathews xt 600

A little early in my opinion. Might get a few young deer in though


----------



## yetihunter1

hey quick question, if you are hunting public land that is archery only do you still need to wear your orange? I couldn't find anything in the book stating otherwise and will wear it but i was curious if anyone else had heard/read something.


----------



## ribsyj

yetihunter1 said:


> hey quick question, if you are hunting public land that is archery only do you still need to wear your orange? I couldn't find anything in the book stating otherwise and will wear it but i was curious if anyone else had heard/read something.


Must where orange during overlap with muzzleloader and fall turkey. Turkey u just need hat and muzzleloader u need best and hat while moving only for both. Once stationary 100 sq inches within a certain distance.


----------



## eteddyv

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2068052
> 
> 
> I had the best night hunting ever. I took my 6 year old daughter at as part of the PA youth mentored program in 2B. She was able to harvest a mature doe at about 10 yards from the ground blind. I can't be more excited to pass on the tradition to my daughter that my dad did with me.
> 
> I am often time a critic of the PA Game Commission but I would like to thank the for creating the mentored youth program and giving me the opportunity to create life long memories in the outdoors with my family.


Congrats to you both!!! Awesome!


----------



## ribsyj

yetihunter1 said:


> hey quick question, if you are hunting public land that is archery only do you still need to wear your orange? I couldn't find anything in the book stating otherwise and will wear it but i was curious if anyone else had heard/read something.


Must where orange during overlap with muzzleloader and fall turkey. Turkey u just need hat and muzzleloader u need best and hat while moving only for both. Once stationary 100 sq inches within a certain distance.


----------



## yetihunter1

yeah just called the PGC to confirm, was just curious because it says its archery only. I know the regs, just didn't know if there was an amendment for that.


----------



## thrust

I think I might have found a new place to hunt! Fresh rubs and scrapes all around. This tree was at least 9" in diameter. Any guesses on the size of a deer that would use such a tree?


----------



## TauntoHawk

thrust said:


> I think I might have found a new place to hunt! Fresh rubs and scrapes all around. This tree was at least 9" in diameter. Any guesses on the size of a deer that would use such a tree?


Wider than 9" I guess.... I've found it's really hard to judge deer by how big or tore up a rub or scrape are. Rule of thumb though if it's real impressive it was probably made by an impressive deer.


----------



## jhauser

off tomorrow hunting am and pm


----------



## primal-bow

thrust said:


> I think I might have found a new place to hunt! Fresh rubs and scrapes all around. This tree was at least 9" in diameter. Any guesses on the size of a deer that would use such a tree?


this buck


----------



## NEDYARB

Excited to be going out tomorrow morning.Finally a morning without wind and or rain.Hunting a stand I haven't hunted in two years that is absolutely littered with sign.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finally got a stiff N wind which opens the S creek bed and swamp (only had to wait 17 days) . Over the years I have come to prefer winds speeds in the 10MPH range for this set as they help stop the swirling down the creek bed. All settled in the stand maybe 10-minutes, hit the rattling horns and out pops a small 4-point. Never comes close, but the fact he popped out of the swamp, looked up the creek then turned back in was very encouraging. The rest of the night was rather uneventful though, a few doe, a fox and some *****, but I think it is still just a bit too warm for the big-boys to start roaming freely during daylight. I did find some new scrapes and rubs, so I through up some cams to see what is visiting. I will be back in the same stand as long as I can keep a primary N wind, which looks like most of tomorrow and maybe Sat morning.....here are a few shots....




Good luck fellas

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Giant from the Leechburgh (sp?) area


----------



## nicko

jimmypa22 said:


> You guys think its to early to use early rut estrus spray?


I say too early. Might want to hold off on it until 11/8 or so.


----------



## Billy H

Settled into a stand. Its quite a bit more than breezy here in 5c mild temps. Hoping something is moving this AM.


----------



## bkellybe

Good luck guys! Had to be in work early today but will be up in the stand this evening.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Settled into a stand. Its quite a bit more than breezy here in 5c mild temps. Hoping something is moving this AM.


That will be me tomorrow morning. Good luck. I don't get enough early morning hunts in.


----------



## PAdorn

Yep. I'll be out tomorrow morning! Saw two does with fawns last night, 5 long beards and one small buck rubbing his horns on a striped maple. Can't wait for tomorrow morning


----------



## jacobh

Warm weather next week 74 in SE Pa on Tuesday Wednesday. I think Rut will be later then we all think


----------



## 12-Ringer

57 degrees at 5:30am wasn't very motivating, but it is late Oct so up the tree I went. All settled in by 6:00 had 5 doe and a small basket 6 walk right under me about 20 minutes ago. They knew something was up once they got downwind, but they didn't spook, again I believe thanks in large part to smoking my gear. Anyway, just keeping my eyes peeled for a good one. Here are two of the doe about 10 yards...

















Good luck everyone.
Joe


----------



## nicko

Saturday 11/1 is looking good right now. Forecast is a high of 51 and low of 33.


----------



## pa bovo

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2068052
> 
> 
> I had the best night hunting ever. I took my 6 year old daughter at as part of the PA youth mentored program in 2B. She was able to harvest a mature doe at about 10 yards from the ground blind. I can't be more excited to pass on the tradition to my daughter that my dad did with me.
> 
> I am often time a critic of the PA Game Commission but I would like to thank the for creating the mentored youth program and giving me the opportunity to create life long memories in the outdoors with my family.


Awesome. My son's 6 and we are still trying to get him a shot this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lol...two more doe just came through...here is momma at 30 yards....









Where's The Bone.....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 2068679
> 
> Giant from the Leechburgh (sp?) area


Wow! Any more details?


----------



## Double"O"

12-Ringer said:


> Lol...two more doe just came through...here is momma at 30 yards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's The Bone.....
> 
> Joe


Wow lots of leaves still! Up here in 2g ( well my part anyway) most of the leaves are on the deck nd there isnt any green left


----------



## 12-Ringer

Double"O" said:


> Wow lots of leaves still! Up here in 2g ( well my part anyway) most of the leaves are on the deck nd there isnt any green left


 I wish it was that way here in 5C...I'd be able to see twice as far....

Joe


----------



## mikesmith66

nicko said:


> Saturday 11/1 is looking good right now. Forecast is a high of 51 and low of 33.




I hope it stays that way. Seems we always get a warm spell just when things start to pick up here in november.


----------



## jimmypa22

How you boys make out this a.m?


----------



## yetihunter1

So last night, I was hunting public land after work. I put on my orange, get in the woods, find a nice blowdown and hunker in (got out a little late to climb a tree). I see to my right some movement up a deer path that weaves through some thick brush. I adjust, prepare to draw and see....another hunter. Thats ok, its public land i say to myself. Then he turns around and walks away. So i set back up and sunset rolls around. I hear something crunching through the woods to the right. I get ready, look over and its the same guy acting like he is putting a stalk on. He doesn't even have an arrow on his bow nor is he wearing any orange. I whistle, he keeps walking, till he circles behind me and walks away. Get back to my truck and there he is parked next to me. I ask him if he was walking in the woods over by the section i was in and he says no. So i go on to tell him about this jack ***** he walked through my hunt at sunset 15 yds from me and wasn't wearing his orange. Guy got all sheepish and said oh yeah well that stinks, i got to go. 

I love hunting but sometimes public land can be very frustrating.


----------



## nicko

If the only option I had to hunt around me was public land, I would be much less serious and enthusiastic about deer hunting and archery.


----------



## Billy H

Bust for me this AM. One little doe came through at first light.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> If the only option I had to hunt around me was public land, I would be much less serious and enthusiastic about deer hunting and archery.


Word.... all of my local spots are small private that boarders public or simply a private place to park and hunt public.. I've abonded my 5C spots for lack of deer and moved to 5B. 

Have private access in 3C and NY state but its hard to drive that far every weekend with a 3month old at home and my wife working fulltime including some weekends.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> If the only option I had to hunt around me was public land, I would be much less serious and enthusiastic about deer hunting and archery.


I hear ya, but I have the bug man. All i can do is keep trying and hoping for the best. Still love being outside and watching everything else around me and i don't mind other hunters walking by, just not twice and one of them right at sunset.


----------



## Pistolero17

yetihunter1 said:


> I hear ya, but I have the bug man. All i can do is keep trying and hoping for the best. Still love being outside and watching everything else around me and i don't mind other hunters walking by, just not twice and one of them right at sunset.


I feel silly asking, but is there a list of public land other than state parks and sgl's, I am in chester co. too and will have to hunt public next year. I'm very close to marsh creek.


----------



## Hammer 1

Had a small basket rack 6 at 15 yards this morning, needs another year too small. Corn finally came down, now I can shoot a doe and not worry about dragging it 1000 yards!! Doe season starts today for me!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not a bad morning - 7 doe and a small basket 6, all well within bow range - man it warmed up when the sun peaked out - not sure what I will do this afternoon - I know things are starting to pick up a little - I took the same route home as I did in this morning....last night road shoulders were clear, counted 5 dead deer on 40 mile ride in this morning, including one horse of a deer with the top of his head cut off  - temps or not, something is going on. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Pistolero17 said:


> I feel silly asking, but is there a list of public land other than state parks and sgl's, I am in chester co. too and will have to hunt public next year. I'm very close to marsh creek.


Sent you a PM


----------



## PSU Joe

yetihunter1 said:


> Sent you a PM


Interested as well.


----------



## NEDYARB

this morning was awesome.7 different bucks with one no doubter.A heavy 8,a small 8 and a six,a 5 and 2 four points.No shots but my set up was off just a bit.There is so much sign in here I am going back in this eve and probably tomorrow morning.Normally I wouldn't hunt the same spot 3 sits in a row but I never sat down this morning.I had to sneak out at 10 am cause deer were still moving/feeding.


----------



## jorken

Pistolero17 said:


> I feel silly asking, but is there a list of public land other than state parks and sgl's, I am in chester co. too and will have to hunt public next year. I'm very close to marsh creek.


I just moved to Chester Co. a couple of weeks ago, been trying to keep an eye but pickins seem to be to pretty slim. Let me know if you come across anything please!


----------



## yetihunter1

For you guys looking for public land anywhere in the state check on the link below and take a look around your area.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/state_game_lands/11363


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finally settled in for the afteenoon....man what an ordeal. I wanted to get out to my old honey hole primarily because the wind should be right in the morning. Rather haul my climber a mile in the daylight and get everything set for the am, but I always make a PM sit out of the trip too. I wasn't 200 yards into the mile long hike when I kicked the first deer and from there it was a steady stream all the way to the stand???? I don't no what the heck is going on, I never expected to see so many deer on their feet mid day with these temperatures. Anyway I'm finally all settled in there's a few shots....

























Good luck to all those out this afternoon and don't forget your orange on the way out.

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

Looks like good weather for tomorrow here in SW PA. Calling for mid 40's and a calm SW wind which is perfect for one of my better stands. I have been seeing an increase in deer sightings driving to and from work the last few days. I was able to work out a deal with my manager to knock out 5 hours of work from home between tomorrow and Sunday. Sure beats being in the office tomorrow at 7AM. I have a good feeling about tomorrow. Thanks for the orange reminder


----------



## MartinMan18

This is the only down fall to 11/1

Windy and colder with intervals of clouds and sunshine 
WNW 17 mph
Gusts: 53 mph 

Dont think I want to be in a tree with 53 MPH gust


----------



## nicko

Seeing a lot of dead deer on the sides of the road today. At least 3 along 422 with a pile of indistinguishable hamburger where 422 segues into 76. This afternoon I was driving to the bank and saw two dead within a couple miles of each other on 724 and 23 in Phoenixville with this one right next to the Phoenixville shopping center that has French Creek Outfitters. I hope all this points to me starting to see deer up on their feet.


----------



## pope125

MartinMan18 said:


> This is the only down fall to 11/1
> 
> Windy and colder with intervals of clouds and sunshine
> WNW 17 mph
> Gusts: 53 mph
> 
> Dont think I want to be in a tree with 53 MPH gust


That's a week away , I can bet it will change.


----------



## tdj8686

pope125 said:


> That's a week away , I can bet it will change.


These so called meteorologists have a hard time getting the weather forecast right by the hour. How can they get it right a week away?


----------



## 12-Ringer

tdj8686 said:


> These so called meteorologists have a hard time getting the weather forecast right by the hour. How can they get it right a week away?


Only job in the world were you can earn high 6 - figure salary and average 50% acvuracy  

Joe


----------



## tom071984

The ticks are terrible this week.


----------



## tom071984

I think this is the first crunchy dry day I've been out this year


----------



## kyle31490

On a nice oak flat loaded with acorns in 3a in climber. First time here. Had turkeys here on way in. Pretty windy but hopes are high.


----------



## Viper69

tdj8686 said:


> These so called meteorologists have a hard time getting the weather forecast right by the hour. How can they get it right a week away?


They are usually right when its bad weather....lol


----------



## Buc5084

Any one hunt Ridley creek state park? Hope you have better luck than me. Don't see jack on my sits. Other than people walking their dogs through the woods


----------



## pope125

Buc5084 said:


> Any one hunt Ridley creek state park? Hope you have better luck than me. Don't see jack on my sits. Other than people walking their dogs through the woods


Could you always hunt that park , or did they just open it up to hunting ? Didn't that park used to have some big bucks in there ? Used to drive by there years ago .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Could you always hunt that park , or did they just open it up to hunting ? Didn't that park used to have some big bucks in there ? Used to drive by there years ago .


Still has some giants...you have to get off of the beaten path though...

Joe


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Seeing a lot of dead deer on the sides of the road today. At least 3 along 422 with a pile of indistinguishable hamburger where 422 segues into 76. This afternoon I was driving to the bank and saw two dead within a couple miles of each other on 724 and 23 in Phoenixville with this one right next to the Phoenixville shopping center that has French Creek Outfitters. I hope all this points to me starting to see deer up on their feet.


I was traveling on 422 east today at 8:00am by the wegmans. I believe it was mile marker 183 there was a deer laying in the grass between the east and west lanes. I quickly noticed it was a big buck. As I drove by him he lifted his head and was trying to go with just his front legs. He was clearly hit in the back end and had a broken spine. Poor guy probably suffered for a while. I hate to see them like this. He was a good 10 point.


----------



## tom071984

In 2D I had a 1.5 yo 7 point chase two does in grunting. He made two scrapes and a rub. One of the does or button buck went and worked the scrape he opened. Best part was I won two different stare down contests. Both continued onto the scrapes forgetting I was there. They stuck around over an hour, sucks I didnt bring my camcorder.


----------



## jacobh

Nothing in 5c tonight


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

10 degrees colder today then the same time yesterday morning. Crystal clear sky is bright stars, feels like a great morning. A little more crunchy then I would like on the way in , but there is certainly something to be said for filling your lungs with cool, fresh clean air on a nice predawn hike into your stand. Good luck today everyone.

Joe


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Heading out shortly. First morning hunt of the season. Good luck boys!


----------



## 138104

Should be heading to stand, but I washed my hunting clothes last night and they didn't dry completely. Fortunately, my stand is only a 5 min walk from my house.


----------



## tom071984

12-Ringer said:


> 10 degrees colder today then the same time yesterday morning. Crystal clear sky is bright stars, feels like a great morning. A little more crunchy then I would like on the way in , but there is certainly something to be said for filling your lungs with cool, fresh clean air on a nice predawn hike into your stand. Good luck today everyone.
> 
> Joe


Wow man how early do you set up?


----------



## Billy H

Wish I was out. Instead I'll be spending the day with a chainsaw and a splitter. Plan to do an evening hunt. Good luck to all that are out.


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck everyone! I've been in stand since 530. Very light breeze and a cool morning. Should be good! I'm set up in a new area on my property I've never hunted. LOTS of rubs! So well see.


----------



## 12-Ringer

tom071984 said:


> Wow man how early do you set up?


Was in the stand at 5:55....

Joe


tom071984 said:


> Wow man how early do you set up?


----------



## 12-Ringer

First shot of the morning just rang out in 5C.....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> First shot of the morning just rang out in 5C.....
> 
> Joe


No surprise there its not even legal shooting time .


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have heard a few more since...
Crazy

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Surrounded by doe...A buck has got to show....










Joe


----------



## kyle31490

I'd about give my left leg to see one doe! I'm back on the oak flat in the wind in 3A. Heard 1 shot at 730, I saw 2 orange hunters before dawn on way in so prob them.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Right on the mercer and venango line. I had one walk under me before first light but no movement since.


----------



## PAdorn

Just had a spike chasing two doe 25 yards. It definitely got the blood boiling


----------



## tyepsu

I'm in 2A this morning in Beaver County, very close to the Allegheny County line. I could hear a few deer before shooting light, but haven't seen a thing yet this morning.


----------



## Ryanp019

4b I had a shooter chase 3 doe through the woods right after 1st light. In the meantime this one walked from the other direction and took a rest. She's been here for about an hr


----------



## 138104

4B also and not seeing anything but squirrels. Very unusual for the spot I'm in.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I'm tailgating all day at pennstate then going to the game tonight. Prolly from next weekend on il start hunting hard again. Public land has me agrivated and the trout fishing has been to good to leave the creeks. Hope by Halloween they start to seek and things pick up in 4c/4e.


----------



## 138104

Nice red fox.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gave a short rattling sequence at 8:55 and all hell broke loose in the bowl below me. I quick put the antlers down and grabbed my bow....out of the bowl come 6 doe and 2 button buck. They ran almost directly to my tree, all of them looking around for the fight....like high school when you hear about a fight happening after school. Can't believe I can't even see a shooter...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Nothing again in 5c for me


----------



## onebigdude

Had 4 doe come in and stop at 50. The oldest spotted me from a mile away. Probably my $10 Walmart camo fleece gave me away. An hour later, had a solo doe come in. Shot was at 20 yards and she didn't go 30. My first archery deer is in the bag. I'm giving her another 30 before I climb down, but she looks dead as can be. Hunting in 1A


----------



## Mathias

Hunted yesterday morning and afternoon, saw no deer in morning, possibly a first for me. 
Afternoon, I finally saw deer at last light, 4 small bucks and a few does/fawns.
Drove home and nearly hit a doe coming out of my front yard. In my truck lights I saw a very nice buck lying in the field with 2 does needing nearby. We went out shortly thereafter to a friends for the Friday eve get-together. We almost hit 2 small bucks down the road and a doe after our first turn. Deer everywhere.
Waiting til the big guys start the seeking phase and I'll hunt home. Hoping for this guy:
View attachment 2069334


----------



## TauntoHawk

Love the cool October air filled with the sounds of muzzleloaders blasting away..... 😣

First shot I heard was 6:39am, I couldn't see the base of my tree clearly.


----------



## PAdorn

onebigdude said:


> Had 4 doe come in and stop at 50. The oldest spotted me from a mile away. Probably my $10 Walmart camo fleece gave me away. An hour later, had a solo doe come in. Shot was at 20 yards and she didn't go 30. My first archery deer is in the bag. I'm giving her another 30 before I climb down, but she looks dead as can be. Hunting in 1A


Congrats!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

nothing moving here this morning. I think its time for a coffee...........I still think we are a week away.


----------



## noklok

bowhuntercoop said:


> I'm tailgating all day at pennstate then going to the game tonight. Prolly from next weekend on il start hunting hard again. Public land has me agrivated and the trout fishing has been to good to leave the creeks. Hope by Halloween they start to seek and things pick up in 4c/4e.


Grilling any venison? I grilled backstraps my last game thinking it would be original. Only to realize my tailgating neighbor was gilling the same thing. Have fun. You didn't miss anything this morning.


----------



## tdj8686

Mathias said:


> Hunted yesterday morning and afternoon, saw no deer in morning, possibly a first for me.
> Afternoon, I finally saw deer at last light, 4 small bucks and a few does/fawns.
> Drove home and nearly hit a doe coming out of my front yard. In my truck lights I saw a very nice buck lying in the field with 2 does needing nearby. We went out shortly thereafter to a friends for the Friday eve get-together. We almost hit 2 small bucks down the road and a doe after our first turn. Deer everywhere.
> Waiting til the big guys start the seeking phase and I'll hunt home. Hoping for this guy:
> 
> View attachment 2069334


I think i saw that one dead somewhere


----------



## Mathias

tdj8686 said:


> I think i saw that one dead somewhere


Really, where?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, my wife called and she is really sick - so i am packed up and heading out of the woods, then home to hang withthe kids so she can rest. Pretty good morning, 12 doe, 
two button buck, can't belive with all of that action so close that at least one racked buck to show - even if he wasn't a shooter, would have been nice to see him from stand.

If i dodn't get out closer to home later this afternoon, probably use the nice weather to wash and smoke up the gear again.

good luck!

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

Another good morning.Passed a young 8 point and saw 4 other small bucks.Again,young bucks pestering does.I don't know why but a whole bunch of 1.5 yr old bucks have moved onto this property recently.Maybe it is the overabundance of food,or lack of pressure.Either way good looking crop for the future.Be safe this evening and good luck.


----------



## tdj8686

Mathias said:


> Really, where?


I believe on huntingpa.com. I will have to go search around for it. The pic was taken with the deer in the back of a truck.


----------



## nicko

Had two doe come through 40 yards from my stand but they were screened by laurel and I had not shot. These are the first deer I've seen from the stand in a month. That alone is reason for celebration for me.

Weather next Saturday is looking prime. November 1st with a high of 44 and low of 33.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Im about to head out in a little bit hoping to get a shot at a buck here in 3A. Yesterday afternoon saw one doe and this morning I just couldnt get out of bed and slept in till 10 lol. Just checked the stand i'll be hunting tonight a couple hours ago and the deer sign looks good. Every trail coming to the foodplot is a highway, the plot is tore up, and there are scrapes under every tree in the plot. This is the buck im hunting. He's not my biggest but is by far the biggest deer ive ever had on my property in 3A.


----------



## Mathias

Agreed Nick weather end of next week looks promising.


----------



## speedy743

3.5?


----------



## speedbird

Windy as all get out. So far just some turkey today.


----------



## unklechuckles19

Had a 5 point come in on me as I was pulling my bow up first thing this morning, and just after I had dropped it down a small 4 point popped into view about 30 yards out at 10:30am. Only two deer I saw, my brother saw one but only saw legs/back. Wind was swirling all around us. Didn't see too much new sign, but stuck to my trail pretty hard and didn't go looking real hard. Good luck to all you guys out this afternoon. Hunting in Monroe, 3D.


----------



## kyle31490

Lots of wind here in stand in 3A. On a nice thick ridge top bench with some acorns. Lots of wind though.


----------



## tdj8686

tdj8686 said:


> I believe on huntingpa.com. I will have to go search around for it. The pic was taken with the deer in the back of a truck.


I found it. Its on page 56 of this thread. I think that one is bigger than the pic you posted though. I cant view your pic now for some reason so I cant compare the two


----------



## Hammer 1

I took down a small 8 point at 7:30 am! Put a Hypo in both lungs and he still went 100 yards! First time in a long time that I remembered to bring the heart home.


----------



## Hammer 1

Not my best work, but no real big ones on camera this year.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats^^^^^^


----------



## pops423

speedy743 said:


> 3.5?
> 
> View attachment 2069495


I'm saying 4.5. He's got the belly and neck that goes into the shoulders. 3.5 typically have big shoulders and a belly that is more tucked up (like a racehorse).


----------



## 30feetup

Hammer 1 said:


> Not my best work, but no real big ones on camera this year.


Congrats!


----------



## PA_ENGR

Went out for the last two hours. Was so sticking hot and windy. Saw 0 deer of course.

Trail cams show very inconsistent travel in either the first or last hour of daylight. Not sure why other than warm temps and lots of acorns. Had one nice buck come past my stand on Monday at 735am. Two bad I was 4 days late.


----------



## speedy743

pops423 said:


> I'm saying 4.5. He's got the belly and neck that goes into the shoulders. 3.5 typically have big shoulders and a belly that is more tucked up (like a racehorse).


Thanks for the response!


----------



## pops423

Hammer 1 - Nice buck

speedy743 - where are you located? Nice buck by the way.


----------



## KylePA

Was out tonight in 5c. Had a doe and button head come in around 6pm and only the button left unharmed. Gave the doe a ride in the back of the Dodge and have her all quarterd in the fridge. Heard a few muzzleloader shots in the distance and all the scrapes that were active last week were covered in leaves. Looking forward to next weekend and some cooler temps picked a tick off of me once I got into the stand.


----------



## Deermats

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/25/c0a1e9c73fd6dc85a17def519ddefc7e.jpg[/IMG/
PA game lands


----------



## Deermats

There we go PA game lands


----------



## jesses80

had one deer come blazing through this morning that another hunter kicked up and a coyote but couldn't get a shot on him as he staid in the thicker brush then my even hunt I didn't see no deer but a fisher made my night for 5 min at 30 yards it was the first one I have seen while hunting in my 20 years of hunting besides trail cam pictures so to me it was a good evening the deer were moving in 2h just not where I was on my home in the head lights there was deer under every apple tree also scraps and rubs are finally starting to appear and deer n car collisions started to pick up late this week so it looks like things are getting read to get good.


----------



## buckhunter77

speedbird said:


> View attachment 2069535
> 
> 
> Windy as all get out. So far just some turkey today.



Windy all darn month, it's unreal.


----------



## John_pro

jesses80 said:


> had one deer come blazing through this morning that another hunter kicked up and a coyote but couldn't get a shot on him as he staid in the thicker brush then my even hunt I didn't see no deer but a fisher made my night for 5 min at 30 yards it was the first one I have seen while hunting in my 20 years of hunting besides trail cam pictures so to me it was a good evening the deer were moving in 2h just not where I was on my home in the head lights there was deer under every apple tree also scraps and rubs are finally starting to appear and deer n car collisions started to pick up late this week so it looks like things are getting read to get good.


The wind also didnt help tonight. There was 20+mph gusts where I was hunting in 2H. The scrapelines are starting to appear left and right. I also managed to get some good footage of a small 6pt and 8pt fighting, It seemed a little more aggressive than just touching the tines together. Have you gotten any 3.5+ year olds in daylight yet....Hopefully soon


----------



## Double"O"

I went bass fishin today lol


----------



## Mr. October

Deermats said:


> There we go PA game lands


Nice job on the Game Lands.


----------



## Mr. October

Got this dude on Friday. We were gutting it and laughing and talking and had another buck come walking up that my buddy was almost able to shoot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Deermats said:


> There we go PA game lands


Congrats, that's an awesome PA buck - state land or not!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Got this dude on Friday. We were gutting it and laughing and talking and had another buck come walking up that my buddy was almost able to shoot.



Congrats...they must be up and moving....

Joe


----------



## bkellybe

Congrats to those who scored this weekend. I got this guy Friday night as well. I sat a long a scrape line I found last weekend. He Came into a scrape and licking branch just before last light that I had applied scent to before I climbed in my stand. His buddy a smaller 7pt. came in first and tore it up and he followed a few min later while the other buck munched foliage 10 yards frome me. I almost called it quits early due to the wind being so obnoxious, glad I stayed! Second buck came in and all I noticed was his massive body and decent rack so I decided to let one rip. Hit a hard quartering away shot and didn't get a pass through. Watched my green luminock fly through the woods til it went out of sight. After I shot his buddy jumped and stood 5yrds from my stand real confused why the other one tore out of there haha. Too windy to hear him crash so I backed out and grabbed my wife and buddy came back in an hour. He crashed right away just didn't hear it. Entered at last rib and buried in far shoulder getting both lungs. Real cool hunt for me and my first Archery buck. Not a monster rack but he's putting a big dent in my freezer space!


----------



## 30feetup

Congrats.....look at that belly! What did he weight?


----------



## bkellybe

30feetup said:


> Congrats.....look at that belly! What did he weight?


Honestly not sure as I didn't weigh him at home but he was heavy. Brutal drag up hill most of the way haha. Estimate around 170ish dressed but that's just a guess.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The weather this month has been nuts - looking at mid 60's, even 70 degres next week:mg: I'm sure it won't STOP things, but it is sure to slow things down a bit; at least during daylight hours. 

You ever wonder as you are walling in to your set-up, how many great deer you might be walking right by? I know I always think about that....yesterday mornig went into the stand early and followed the same trail out. Trail was clear, at least as best as I could tell in the dark adn I found this when I came out at 11:15....


What you cannot tell from the cell phone pic is that the dirt in the scrape was wet, there was a worm that was still wiggling and the branches of the smalll sapling were completely broken off...better yet...this was about 300 yards from my car, my stand was 1.16miles (according to map my run) miles from my car???

things that make you go hmmm...

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats to all that scored this weekend!


----------



## PAdorn

I also wonder the same things Joe. I hate it when I check a camera and there's a big shooter buck on it and I sat somewhere else that morning or evening


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> The weather this month has been nuts - looking at mid 60's, even 70 degres next week:mg: I'm sure it won't STOP things, but it is sure to slow things down a bit; at least during daylight hours.
> 
> You ever wonder as you are walling in to your set-up, how many great deer you might be walking right by? I know I always think about that....yesterday mornig went into the stand early and followed the same trail out. Trail was clear, at least as best as I could tell in the dark adn I found this when I came out at 11:15....
> 
> 
> What you cannot tell from the cell phone pic is that the dirt in the scrape was wet, there was a worm that was still wiggling and the branches of the smalll sapling were completely broken off...better yet...this was about 300 yards from my car, my stand was 1.16miles (according to map my run) miles from my car???
> 
> things that make you go hmmm...
> 
> Joe


Think about it all the time Joe.  I think about how many I'm passing up just driving to my hunting spot. I would think a guy with the amount of trailcams you haave would be able to hang a few on the way in


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Think about it all the time Joe. I think about how many I'm passing up just driving to my hunting spot. I would think a guy with the amount of trailcams you haave would be able to hang a few on the way in


Funny you say that, I am on my way right now to hang a few more cams...stay tuned!

Joe


----------



## davepfb

Hunted Friday evening and didn't see a deer. Decided to try a new farm my brother got to hunt about an hour away saturday. I didn't see a deer there either but lots of scraps and rubs. He was a couple hundred yards away and saw 2 smaller bucks chasing does. Sucks I can't hunt again till Friday it should start getting really good


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats Bkellybe. Thats a good one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

On the way out again for some cam work and another horse of deer on the side of the road on Route 3 with the top of his head cut off  


Joe


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> The weather this month has been nuts - looking at mid 60's, even 70 degres next week:mg: I'm sure it won't STOP things, but it is sure to slow things down a bit; at least during daylight hours.
> 
> You ever wonder as you are walling in to your set-up, how many great deer you might be walking right by? I know I always think about that....yesterday mornig went into the stand early and followed the same trail out. Trail was clear, at least as best as I could tell in the dark adn I found this when I came out at 11:15....
> 
> 
> What you cannot tell from the cell phone pic is that the dirt in the scrape was wet, there was a worm that was still wiggling and the branches of the smalll sapling were completely broken off...better yet...this was about 300 yards from my car, my stand was 1.16miles (according to map my run) miles from my car???
> 
> things that make you go hmmm...
> 
> Joe


yep ! i had 5 new scrapes on my fields edge yesterday so, its ramping up! and i am getting small bucks on my cameras in daylight big one at dark new bucks are showing up as well


----------



## pope125

I think these guys from PA don't know how to clean up the blood and take a nice picture, geez show the animal a little respect !!


----------



## PAdorn

Here we go again^^^^


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Here we go again^^^^


can't even wipe the blood of the ****ing nose?? I forgot its Pa , no respect for the animal all about the kill that matters


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pope you realize we are there to kill things right? This isn't bass fishing there is no catch and release bow hunting


----------



## bkellybe

pope125 said:


> can't even wipe the blood of the ****ing nose?? I forgot its Pa , no respect for the animal all about the kill that matters


Dude it was a quick picture in the heat of the moment. Didn't think to to instantly wipe the face when my buddy snapped a pic when we walked up on it. Plenty of respect for the animal and didn't waste one ounce of meat.....


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> Pope you realize we are there to kill things right? This isn't bass fishing there is no catch and release bow hunting



I guess when you kill a animal or say trophy , i SORTA TAKE THE TIME CLEAN UP THE BLODD AND TAKE SOME NICE FIELD PHOTOS .. People from PA are clueless!!


----------



## bmh143

Got out Thursday, Friday, and Saturday this past weekend. Saw lots of movement in comparisons to my earlier outings. Took the GF inline on Friday so we got some meat in the freezer. I know guys on here are against it, but it's a good time for me to take a novice like her out and get her hunting successes. 

Went back out Saturday and it was like an explosion. Does everywhere, 2 spikes and a 4 chasing, all the good stuff. I smelled the one spike before I saw him he was so fired up. Its gonna be soon I can feel it. Getting back out Friday. I know with the amount of does around, the big ones are coming in soon.


----------



## spac16

I am on a special project at work and looks like my hunting year may be short at best. Thanks for everyone posting and keeping my fire burning. Good luck and safety to all and keep the pictures coming.

Tom


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> can't even wipe the blood of the ****ing nose?? I forgot its Pa , no respect for the animal all about the kill that matters


Can you please stay away from this thread?


----------



## jimmypa22

pope125 said:


> I think these guys from PA don't know how to clean up the blood and take a nice picture, geez show the animal a little respect !!


Guys a tool!! Congrats on the nice buck... if I shoot a buck this year Iam going to put the blood on my face like warrior paint just cause of this dudes comment!! Instead of arrows Iam going to shoot butterflies and rainbow kisses as well...dumbass


----------



## Double"O"

pope125 said:


> I guess when you kill a animal or say trophy , i SORTA TAKE THE TIME CLEAN UP THE BLODD AND TAKE SOME NICE FIELD PHOTOS .. People from PA are clueless!!


Im not clueless i just dont give a damn about what others think


----------



## nicko

I don't think blood in a pic is a disrespect of the deer. Not making an attempt to recover a deer or letting meat go to waste is. Sure, cleaning up the blood makes for a nicer pic but it all depends in what your're looking for from your hero shots.


----------



## PA Dan

Here's a buck I took yesteday morning. Took a three minute video before he came into range. He gave me an 18 yard quartering away shot and piled up about 60 yards away. I watched him go down. I hunt in 2B on the border of Allegheny and Westmoreland County's. Here's a pic of him walking under me just before the shot.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all those who have been successful!!!


----------



## ArcherAdam

Good job Dan!


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> I guess when you kill a animal or say trophy , i SORTA TAKE THE TIME CLEAN UP THE BLODD AND TAKE SOME NICE FIELD PHOTOS .. People from PA are clueless!!


The problem with trophy hunters. More interested in a photo than the reality of life. And they think that shows 'respect'. More interested in what the deer looks like than the happy hunters face, the background story, etc. It's blood. Get over it. Showing a whitewashed version of the hunt does not show 'respect'.


----------



## pops423

bkellybe said:


> Congrats to those who scored this weekend. I got this guy Friday night as well. I sat a long a scrape line I found last weekend. He Came into a scrape and licking branch just before last light that I had applied scent to before I climbed in my stand. His buddy a smaller 7pt. came in first and tore it up and he followed a few min later while the other buck munched foliage 10 yards frome me. I almost called it quits early due to the wind being so obnoxious, glad I stayed! Second buck came in and all I noticed was his massive body and decent rack so I decided to let one rip. Hit a hard quartering away shot and didn't get a pass through. Watched my green luminock fly through the woods til it went out of sight. After I shot his buddy jumped and stood 5yrds from my stand real confused why the other one tore out of there haha. Too windy to hear him crash so I backed out and grabbed my wife and buddy came back in an hour. He crashed right away just didn't hear it. Entered at last rib and buried in far shoulder getting both lungs. Real cool hunt for me and my first Archery buck. Not a monster rack but he's putting a big dent in my freezer space!


Congrats. Nice buck


----------



## pops423

PA Dan said:


> Here's a buck I took yesteday morning. Took a three minute video before he came into range. He gave me an 18 yard quartering away shot and piled up about 60 yards away. I watched him go down. I hunt in 2B on the border of Allegheny and Westmoreland County's. Here's a pic of him walking under me just before the shot.


Congrats. Post up the video. Would be great to see


----------



## PA Dan

ArcherAdam said:


> Good job Dan!


Thanks Adam! Long time no see! Have you been shooting at Clairton much?


----------



## MWoody

Great deer Dan! There are some big deer in allegheny co.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats everyone who scored! To everyone else like myself who hasn't fired yet.... it's going to get awesome soon. The last four years I've killed all my bucks the last two weeks


----------



## pops423

PAdorn said:


> Congrats everyone who scored! To everyone else like myself who hasn't fired yet.... it's going to get awesome soon. The last four years I've killed all my bucks the last two weeks


Agreed. Can't wait for the end of this week. Should start getting good.


----------



## bkellybe

PA Dan said:


> Here's a buck I took yesteday morning. Took a three minute video before he came into range. He gave me an 18 yard quartering away shot and piled up about 60 yards away. I watched him go down. I hunt in 2B on the border of Allegheny and Westmoreland County's. Here's a pic of him walking under me just before the shot.


Awesome buck congrats!


----------



## tyepsu

Yesterday was the slowest day of bowhunting I have had in a long time. I sat 6:40 to 10:20AM and again from 3:20PM to dark. I did not see a single deer in that time. Checked 2 cameras and almost every deer was moving at night. Looks like the next few days here in SW PA are going to be very warm and then a big cool down is coming. I am off work November 1st-10th, so hope they are moving at that time


----------



## nicko

Congrats to all. Looks like things are starting to heat up. I'm seeing a lot of rubs and some scrapes opening up. Just wish this weather wasn't so whacky.


----------



## DustinArner

Took my girlfriends little brother out Saturday and lit a fire he won't be able to put out. 140 yard shot with a double lung his first shot ever on a deer. Needless to say for his small size, he still beat me to the deer. 








Downfall of the day... Found a basket 8 dead with a gut shot that someone took a straight on shot at and tryed sliding it on the outside of the leg. They succeeded by at the angle it simply bypassed all vitals and bedded in the stomach.


----------



## NEDYARB

Congrats to everyone who scored.Friday and Sat were great days in the woods for me.All the young bucks are chasing and moving alot. Major cool down next weekend with highs in the 40's should really get things going.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Congrats to those that have scored.

I sat Saturday evening with my brother in 2c we saw 3 bucks, 2 6 points and an 8. All within shooting distance but i have my sights set on something better this year. So far that's 5 legal bucks I've passed this season first time in my hunting career I've let legal deer walk. I'm ok with it though i came into the season with a goal of killing my best bow buck and I'm sticking with it. 

Good luck to those that are still waiting to fill a tag!


----------



## jacobh

Just got 4 new spots near valley forge hopefully some will move. Owner said they're bringing the sharp shooters back in though in Nov!!!


----------



## PA Dan

*Video of the eight point coming in!*



PA Dan said:


> Here's a buck I took yesteday morning. Took a three minute video before he came into range. He gave me an 18 yard quartering away shot and piled up about 60 yards away. I watched him go down. I hunt in 2B on the border of Allegheny and Westmoreland County's. Here's a pic of him walking under me just before the shot.


Here's the video of the 8 point coming in, as he got closer I decided I was going to take him if he presented me another shot. He walked under my stand and stopped 18 yards away. I wish I could have kept the camera going for the shot, but I had to put the phone away and draw. Sorry for the video being vertical.


----------



## jhauser

haven't seen a deer all day


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I think these guys from PA don't know how to clean up the blood and take a nice picture, geez show the animal a little respect !!


Guess you need some manners....so here is a lesson most have already been taught...if you don't have something nice to say,keep your frickin mouth shut!!

Last time I heard bkellybe didn't have a pro sponsorships, a film and tracking crew, professional photographer, editor or producer following him around. He successfully took a deer, his buddy snapped a candid shot, and he posted to share with fellow Pennsylvanians....too bad a few don't appreciate it....but the real task is for the rest of us NOT to let one "bad apple" spoil the bunch.

Already said once, nice deer bkelly and congrats!

Joe


----------



## Deermats

^^^^^well said


----------



## Billy H

Great deer all. This thread is starting to show some nice bucks. Hope I can add a picture to it this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cool clip...he was limping pretty good, did you notice anything when you got him.....

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> On the way out again for some cam work and another horse of deer on the side of the road on Route 3 with the top of his head cut off
> 
> 
> Joe


The last thing I'm thinking when I see a road killed buck is to go home for a saw so I can cut the head off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The last thing I'm thinking when I see a road killed buck is to go home for a saw so I can cut the head off.



Tell me about it....and for anyone who has ever done it on thier own deer, you know it isn't an easy or quick task. Wonder what size Gahonies it takes to stand on the side of the road and do such a thing. I bet some prepare and have a small battery operated saw....if they just out 10% of that energy into something positive PA would be a little better....

Joe


----------



## Viper69

I guess I'm really clueless. I like to see the blood and to even know what broadhead caused it. We are killing animals here not getting them ready for the prom.


----------



## kyle31490

I like the blood. I kill things and make them bloody on purpose. I don't ''harvest'' deer. I kill deer. We harvest corn. Cleaning something I intentionally made dirty seems silly.


I finally did end up seeing my first deer of the season last night during the mini hurricane in 3A. After 50+ hours on stand. It was shooter 8. Came in downwind. Caught my scent and stood frozen for 20 mins at 55 yards. Eventually he walked back same way he came. I bleated and grunted but he didnt care. Would have been my biggest. Maybe next time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting back after day spent positioning cams, blinds, and checking two stands as we re forecasted for a rare east wind layer this week. Neighbor shot a doe last night and chose to field dress it within 5 yards of the driveway    

Did locate several new scrapes and rubs in the east end of the creekbed. If the wind and weather cooperates might see some real action toward the week's end...

Joe


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Nice buck!



deermats said:


> there we go pa game lands


----------



## nicko

The only thing I'm not Liking about the forecast for Saturday is it is supposed to be windy. That will be one of the few things the weather people wiil be correct about.


----------



## Double"O"

12-Ringer said:


> Tell me about it....and for anyone who has ever done it on thier own deer, you know it isn't an easy or quick task. Wonder what size Gahonies it takes to stand on the side of the road and do such a thing. I bet some prepare and have a small battery operated saw....if they just out 10% of that energy into something positive PA would be a little better....
> 
> Joe


I worked in my uncles butcher shop for years and i always got i kick from the looks i got in he skinning shed at how fast i could cut off a deer head with just a knife

I can do it in less than a min...i got paid by how many deer i skinned each night so i got real efficient lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Do you do the knife under the jaw and around the neck? That is they way I do it when I know I am going to do a euro. That it pretty quick. The buck I have seen, however, have skull plate cut out and that is pretty tough to do in short order.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The only thing I'm not Liking about the forecast for Saturday is it is supposed to be windy. That will be one of the few things the weather people wiil be correct about.


Yeah.....I am seeing 20 mph for our area Nick....if I could I'd be out Tuesday morning I would be, but doesn't look like I can swing that right now. Friday morning is looking good too. Looks like Sat morning will bring the coldest temps of the week and the wind isn't forecasted to pick up until after noon....maybe an am sit only.....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

First ground blind sit in am. Never killed a deer from one.


----------



## Double"O"

12-Ringer said:


> Do you do the knife under the jaw and around the neck? That is they way I do it when I know I am going to do a euro. That it pretty quick. The buck I have seen, however, have skull plate cut out and that is pretty tough to do in short order.
> 
> Joe


Pretty close...usually just few inches under the jaw...then when make my initial cut i feel for the veterbrae, cut all the way around.left hand on th nose, right on an ear. Twist, pop! Cut cord, spin and done lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First ground blind sit in am. Never killed a deer from one.


Good luck....

Joe


----------



## jesses80

well said brother.


12-Ringer said:


> Guess you need some manners....so here is a lesson most have already been taught...if you don't have something nice to say,keep your frickin mouth shut!!
> 
> Last time I heard bkellybe didn't have a pro sponsorships, a film and tracking crew, professional photographer, editor or producer following him around. He successfully took a deer, his buddy snapped a candid shot, and he posted to share with fellow Pennsylvanians....too bad a few don't appreciate it....but the real task is for the rest of us NOT to let one "bad apple" spoil the bunch.
> 
> Already said once, nice deer bkelly and congrats!
> 
> Joe


----------



## jesses80

took a ride at 6 tonight since that's all we can do and boy they were out and moving I didn't no there was that many left up here in 2h evry aplle tree had at least 8 deer under them.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Just checked the weather and its looking pretty good. Im taking thurs and fri off this week and heading up to tioga. Lows are in the 20s fri and sat with possible snow, should really have them moving. Says the realfeel for saturday is 26/14.


----------



## jesses80

I took Friday off to gonna hunt all day Friday and Saturday things are starting to pick up so time to start sitting all day.


----------



## jays375

They are cruising pretty good.Got a lot of texts this evening from guys seeing big ones.I'm of Friday also.Hope my new base layer arives in time.Kinda early for needing the heavy clothes.See what shows up on cams next few days.Picked the wrong the stand Saturday.Nice one went by 15 yds at 7 a.m.Second guessing never works for me.Hopefully next few weeks are good.Ready for some action


----------



## Ryanp019

I'm off Friday and Saturday as well and I'm thinking all day sits. Saw a nice buck this sat chasing 3 doe around right after first light. I think we are close and with this cold front at the end of the week we should be game on


----------



## jimmypa22

Good luck today boys... wish I didn't have work


----------



## PAdorn

jimmypa22 said:


> Good luck today boys... wish I didn't have work


I know man. I had a nice frost on truck this morning


----------



## skinner2

Good luck everyone.


----------



## pa.hunter

frosty and cold here 28 degrees down in hollow this morning ! no action yet heavy frost


----------



## bghunter7777

I am originally from Pa this was in 2b they have been seeing quite a few younger bucks cruising.


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> Guess you need some manners....so here is a lesson most have already been taught...if you don't have something nice to say,keep your frickin mouth shut!!
> 
> Last time I heard bkellybe didn't have a pro sponsorships, a film and tracking crew, professional photographer, editor or producer following him around. He successfully took a deer, his buddy snapped a candid shot, and he posted to share with fellow Pennsylvanians....too bad a few don't appreciate it....but the real task is for the rest of us NOT to let one "bad apple" spoil the bunch.
> 
> Already said once, nice deer bkelly and congrats!
> 
> Joe



Well said Joe....Nice BUCK bkelly!!!!!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Drove from Delaware County to State College on Friday night and back again Sunday morning. Can always tell the rut status but the number of road kills on the way. Only saw 5 the entire way while during the heat of the rut can easily see 15-20. Looks like we aren't quite there yet. Hopefully the cold weather coming this weekend will get things really rolling.


----------



## bmh143

I agree psu joe. I made the same drive from philly and didn't see as many. 

Based on what I saw in the woods this weekend tho, I'd say we're close.


----------



## bmh143

Quick question for the group re: buck bomb. 

I've always used wicks/drags, but such a mess. I'm looking at buck bomb mostly for a convenience factor, but wondered if the stuff actually works.


----------



## TauntoHawk

bmh143 said:


> Quick question for the group re: buck bomb.
> 
> I've always used wicks/drags, but such a mess. I'm looking at buck bomb mostly for a convenience factor, but wondered if the stuff actually works.


never had it do a thing for me, used it a few times to try it.


----------



## JJBuckSnort

Hunted Rush Twnshp in 4D outside of State College this am. Nice and cold, near a fresh rub line and didn't see a deer. Back at it this afternoon....anyone else hunting 4D? Walked in the woods for three hours yesterday and found some rubs, but only one scrape. Don't think we're quite there yet in Centre Co.


----------



## BuckTeeth

nicko said:


> The last thing I'm thinking when I see a road killed buck is to go home for a saw so I can cut the head off.


A few years ago, I saw 2 guys in a logging truck hit a nice buck in broad daylight. They had that truck pulled off of the road in record time, one guy was holding the deer's antlers while the other was using a Stihl chainsaw to cut the head off. Im guessing this wasnt their first time lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty good couple of days (Thursday PM, Fri AM and PM, Sat PM) for me if quantity counted - 26 deer all within range, two small basket racks (6 and 8). I am hoping that by not blowing out these locations by taking a doe, that one of them will lead a big boy by eventually. Weather looking a little less than desirable this week, but you can't get em, staying at home either..

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## pope125

5 buck, 2 doe , this morning in 5C . No chasing , just cruising!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> 5 buck, 2 doe , this morning in 5C . No chasing , just cruising!!


nice...it seemed like a good morning. I wanted to be out, just couldn't swing it.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> nice...it seemed like a good morning. I wanted to be out, just couldn't swing it.
> 
> Joe


I think in the next week or so things are going to get good !


----------



## tyepsu

This is going to be a long week at work. Friday evening can't get here fast enough. I am off the 1st -10th of November and to say I am eager is a huge understatement.


----------



## Billy H

tyepsu said:


> This is going to be a long week at work. Friday evening can't get here fast enough. I am off the 1st -10th of November and to say I am eager is a huge understatement.


X2 I am off the same time frame. I hope things are picking up even more by then and the weather cooperates.


----------



## loutzenhiser

Weather is screwing me up...I got 4 days vaca to burn for archery. Forecast saying warm again towards end of next week. Thinking maybe this Friday and then Mon - Wed. next week??


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Got down today around 1130. Had 4 buck chasing, all 2.5yr old and younger. saw over 20 deer total. I don't know if it was the cold frost that had them on their feet or just the time of the year. Hopefully things stay this exciting and they big ones start moving during daylight hours.


----------



## nicko

I'm finally seeing more sign but no deer today. I'm hoping that things will start looking better at this time next week.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I'm finally seeing more sign but no deer today. I'm hoping that things will start looking better at this time next week.


The only thing I no is the weather just sucks, but we have no control over it . Can't kill em at home !!


----------



## tdj8686

JJBuckSnort said:


> Hunted Rush Twnshp in 4D outside of State College this am. Nice and cold, near a fresh rub line and didn't see a deer. Back at it this afternoon....anyone else hunting 4D? Walked in the woods for three hours yesterday and found some rubs, but only one scrape. Don't think we're quite there yet in Centre Co.


That rub line is from a buck marking his perimeter. You wont see him unless you can sneak into his bedroom when he is not there (when he is feeding). If he is out "cruising" for does, there is no telling when he will be back there to his home turf. Most mature bucks will not return to their home turf until after the rut, so they can relax. Good luck..


----------



## bowtechlx

pope125 said:


> can't even wipe the blood of the ****ing nose?? I forgot its Pa , no respect for the animal all about the kill that matters


Pope 125 you are definitely a turd, you probably clean the blood off the deer you kill with the tampons you carry within your camouflage hunting purse. 

It's called hunting, and it's a bloody sport. If you don't like the blood pick a different one.


----------



## JJBuckSnort

thanks for the info! I was hoping it was more of a travel corridor...only been archery hunting 5 yrs....so still learning. I'm totally hooked though and have almost completely lost interest in rifle hunting. If it wasn't "family tradition" I probably wouldn't even participate, but great to go out in the woods with uncles, cousins etc.


----------



## bowtechlx

It was a slow morning in 2e this morning. I was in the stand till 11am without seeing one deer. Their has been a few more scrapes popping up around the fields, but I have yet to find many good sized rubs. 

The weather is going to kill us over the next couple days. Saturday looks extremely promising as long as the wind stays down. But I have saw a few small bucks chasing does. 

I took my 2 sons out Saturday without any luck. We heard a few behind our blind in the am, but we didn't see any till we left the woods that evening. Their must have been at least 9 doe browsing the bean field near the woods where the blinds setup.


----------



## BigLoo8

Well the public land woes are hitting me hard this year. Trail camera pictures last week of a guy walking in daylight through the woods wearing a white shirt, orange vest, jeans and work boots carrying a crossbow. Found a stand hanging about 7 ft off the ground in another good area. 8-10 bucks on camera at least half in daylight and all of them but one are gone for the last two weeks. Doesn't help I'm 3 hours away from getting to hunt the area either. Putting most of my time and effort into scouting and filming for my dad hoping he can lay down a wall hanger this year. Good luck to everyone hunting in the coming days!


----------



## MWoody

Sign all over where I killed my buck. Getting small bucks on cams. It's only a matter of time until the big boys start moving in the daylight.


----------



## bmh143

JJBuckSnort said:


> thanks for the info! I was hoping it was more of a travel corridor...only been archery hunting 5 yrs....so still learning. I'm totally hooked though and have almost completely lost interest in rifle hunting. If it wasn't "family tradition" I probably wouldn't even participate, but great to go out in the woods with uncles, cousins etc.


I'm in the same boat as you. The family tradition and hunting with my 80 y/o grandfather is the only reason I go. The first day of rifle season is the worst in 2g. Still have yet to get that first bow kill, but I've had my chances. I know it's coming this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to be in the stand, just sucks I pulled my thermacell out of the pack last week. 64 degrees and sunny with a slight wnw wind blowing my scent straight to the houses protecting the creekbottom, overgrown pasture, and bedding area. Stayed close as I didn't want to overheat in these temps. White Oak in front of me sounds like a Hail storm, squirrles all over the place giving me whiplash...got my fingers crossed one makes a mistake tonight.

Joe


----------



## BigLoo8

Good luck Joe. Hopefully your luck will be better than the luck we have been having in 5C. 

Zach


----------



## Double"O"

Its warm in the tree tonight...not terrible though and its droppin quick...hovering at 59-60 right now


----------



## thrust

JJBuckSnort said:


> Hunted Rush Twnshp in 4D outside of State College this am. Nice and cold, near a fresh rub line and didn't see a deer. Back at it this afternoon....anyone else hunting 4D? Walked in the woods for three hours yesterday and found some rubs, but only one scrape. Don't think we're quite there yet in Centre Co.


I hunt in 4D just outside of the Borough and I've seen plenty of fresh rubs and a few scrapes but no deer with the exception of a spike that stopped by my area Saturday morning.


----------



## fap1800

Haven't been seeing too much in 5C so far. I made a mock scrape near a frequently used scrape area last week and was pleasantly surprised when I pulled the card. Heck, might have to leave work a few days early and try and take advantage of a buck that's hitting scrapes at 4:30.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Those pics give me hope that these temps aren't SO bad....

Too bad I am not squirrle hunting, could probably fill a 50 lb Potatoe sack under This oak....if the deer don't show up soon, they're might not be any acorns left 

Joe


----------



## Double"O"

12-Ringer said:


> Those pics give me hope that these temps aren't SO bad....
> 
> Too bad I am not squirrle hunting, could probably fill a 50 lb Potatoe sack under This oak....if the deer don't show up soon, they're might not be any acorns left
> 
> Joe


You must be in the tree next to me then lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

First deer just cleared the overgrown pasture fence...it's lookin up....now just need some antlers...


Joe


----------



## tdj8686

fap1800 said:


> Haven't been seeing too much in 5C so far. I made a mock scrape near a frequently used scrape area last week and was pleasantly surprised when I pulled the card. Heck, might have to leave work a few days early and try and take advantage of a buck that's hitting scrapes at 4:30.
> 
> View attachment 2070821
> 
> View attachment 2070822
> 
> View attachment 2070823



Looks like 3 different bucks to me


----------



## Double"O"

12-Ringer said:


> First deer just cleared the overgrown pasture fence...it's lookin up....now just need some antlers...
> 
> 
> Joe


Definetely not the next tree lol

I am staning by to be overrun by tje grey bushy tailed army...


----------



## nicko

BigLoo8 said:


> Good luck Joe. Hopefully your luck will be better than the luck we have been having in 5C.
> 
> Zach


Yep. Sounds like 5c is either feast or famine depending upon where you are. Joe is covered in deer and acorns, both of which are in short supply were I'm hunting.


----------



## nicko

Weather for Saturday has taken a downturn.

* Nov 1
AM Rain / Snow Showers / Wind

Hi - 45°

Lo - 31°

Chance of rain:
40%

Wind: NW at 20 mph*


----------



## mathews xt 600

When I left for work this morning I saw a 120"ish buck dogging a doe in the bean field. I was surprised because it seems early for that. It all happened about 40 yards in front of my headlights and he was rut dumb. That was at 5:45am. Should be good this weekend. It's funny how it can be so different a mile away though.


----------



## Squirrel

I almost hit a big 10 pt about a mile from my house this morning at 5am on my way to work. I would have gladly shot it if I saw it in the woods, but I don't want a buck bad enough to total my car over haha. I have asked that landowner for permission a few times over the years but always got shot down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well guys, calling it a night. I only saw that single doe and she presented a half a dozen shot opportunities between 20 and 45 yards, but I let her walk hoping a big boy might be trailing her. I guess it wasn't meant to be, but it sure was nice being out. Even though the thermometer in the car reads 52 degrees, there is a certain nip to the air tonight. Good luck to everyone this week, this might be my last time out until Thursday or Friday.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

I won't get out until Thursday evening. Then I have vacation the next two Fridays, then the whole last week. But hopefully I can bag my buck Friday or Saturday. With the kind of wind they're calling for, I might have to stick to ground blind. I hate swaying in the trees. Idk how one even makes a shot when your rocking back and forth


----------



## jacobh

My dad and I both saw nice bucks tonight running around. Just couldn't get em close enough. Nice to see though


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Weather for Saturday has taken a downturn.
> 
> * Nov 1
> AM Rain / Snow Showers / Wind
> 
> Hi - 45°
> 
> Lo - 31°
> 
> Chance of rain:
> 40%
> 
> Wind: NW at 20 mph*


Damn, that is a tough forecast! In my area, they aren't calling for any rain or snow, but the wind is going to be blowing hard!


----------



## Ryanp019

This forcast for Saturday is starting to depress me. Temps look awesome but still looking like it's gonna be windy. I'd take a little rain over that 15moh+ wind any day


----------



## Mr. October

Ryanp019 said:


> This forcast for Saturday is starting to depress me. Temps look awesome but still looking like it's gonna be windy. I'd take a little rain over that 15moh+ wind any day


Yeah. I just saw 15 mph sustained with gusts to 45 mph. Not only isn't it safe to be out there in that, the deer won't be moving either. Less wind Sunday for all the good that does. It sucks having one day a week to hunt.


----------



## Eman89so

Any report s from up north? ANF area
Will be up this weekend


----------



## Billy H

Saw my first chasing this morning in 5-C. A little 6 point ran a doe across my driveway as I was driving down. Not hunting today but it is encouraging to see nonetheless. 

Good luck to those who go out. Supposed to be close to 80 degrees today.


----------



## PAdorn

I have a field that joins my yard behind my house. Every night, all year long there is on average 10-16 does/ fawns that come out feeding. I rarely ever see a buck.... except for that magical time of year . I always know when the rut is on full swing because the big boys will start showing about every evening. And I haven't seen any yet, so I know the rut is still not prime yet in my area. Unfortunately I can't hunt these deer. Its within the borough so it's bow only. But the only piece of land ( whom is my neighbor) doesn't allow hunting. I always see huge bucks there because noone can hunt them. Where they are at the rest of the year....I have no clue


----------



## PAbigbear

pope125 said:


> I think in the next week or so things are going to get good !


Now thats a bold prediction! Way to go way out there on that limb.


----------



## jacobh

Well for those who believe in the moon phase rut moon is Nov 6th


----------



## Ryanp019

Dead in 4b this morning


----------



## pa.hunter

little guys are starting to harass does here and making scrapes everywhere big boys still lurking around at night on cameras no day pictures yet


----------



## Double"O"

Ryanp019 said:


> This forcast for Saturday is starting to depress me. Temps look awesome but still looking like it's gonna be windy. I'd take a little rain over that 15moh+ wind any day


The night before should be good for movement!

I would be out in thay crap saturday too! Ive always had good luck in crap weather lol


----------



## archer58 in pa

nicko said:


> Weather for Saturday has taken a downturn.
> 
> * Nov 1
> AM Rain / Snow Showers / Wind
> 
> Hi - 45°
> 
> Lo - 31°
> 
> Chance of rain:
> 40%
> 
> Wind: NW at 20 mph*


I'm sure it no secret Nick , but here I have no intention of hunting winds more than 20mph.
The deer just don't move. Not even seemingly in protected areas. 
I do believe it's because they can't hear well and scent is dispersed in all directions.
Two different days this year and a few last year I hunted in 20 plus winds. Fruitless!


----------



## Mathias

Teenagers!
View attachment 2071291
View attachment 2071292


----------



## jtkratzer

I have a 10 acre property I'm hunting close to home and have been regularly seeing deer. A few yearling bucks, and a bunch of does. I've only been out once and not seen anything. Missed a doe due to a branch I couldn't see against the trees behind it on the 18th, but went out a couple of days later and saw 17. No one cooperated with my shooting lanes, but I've enjoyed the weather, seeing the deer, and the bald eagle flying around. 

I had reserve duty Thursday to Sunday and I'll get out tomorrow. Sunday I'm going to scout a 27 acre farm with that looks like it has a funnel equivalent to the beltway around DC and Baltimore based on the number of deer the owner has been seeing and crop damage he's experiencing.

I got off active duty in May and didn't have a chance to get my cameras out this year, so I'm figuring things out on the fly every time I hit the woods.

Had to have a 10 point shot by the base police this weekend to end its suffering. Game Commission gutted it in our firing position and it had four broken ribs, a bunch of coagulated blood, and lungs that were filling up with fluid. Glad it wasn't CWD or something else and that he's not suffering a long, terrible death.


----------



## Hammer 1

Saw 2 doe last night and had a 6 point walk on the field edge 10 yards in front of me!


----------



## Viper69

Yep calling for 35 mph winds saturday. Hopefully it's mostly in the afternoon so i can get a morning hunt in. Friday night should be good i would think.


----------



## bghunter7777

I know in 2c the they have been seing multiple bucks some shooters every sit the last few days


----------



## Billy H

Got home from work and noticed my rhinehart buck was down. I guess that little buck that was in here this morning didnt appreciate sharing the space . A few scars on it but the aluminum rods that held it on the stand were bent 90 degrees.


----------



## bigredxlt

Been out in the stand since 330. No movement yet, even the squirrels aren't out. Thinking it is likely that this warm weather is putting a damper on pre rut activity.


----------



## tyepsu

I've been out since 345 in 2A. First location I wanted to go to the landowner was chainsawing less than 100 yards from my stand, so I made last minute decision to go to the stand where I was this past Saturday morning. I have gotten quite a few videos of bucks at night. As I'm typing this bunch of turkeys coming by.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Had to do some maintenence on my truck tonight was gonna head out behind the house but its hot and I stink like diesel. Heading up to tioga tomorrow after work hopefully to kill a buck. Temps and weather up there are looking really good. Supposed to get an inch of snow Saturday and the wind isn't supposed to get over 20mph. Hoping I kill one thurs or fri cause I really want to go turkey hunting Saturday lol.


----------



## Hammer 1

Viper69 said:


> Yep calling for 35 mph winds saturday. Hopefully it's mostly in the afternoon so i can get a morning hunt in. Friday night should be good i would think.


I shot a very nice buck last year on Nov 7th. It was blowing at 35mph in the morning and I did not get up and go out. After lunch I was so bored that I forced myself to go out in the wind. When I was walking to my stand I jumped and big 8 and a 140 class 10 I was after. I kept walking to my stand, got up in it and grunted 5 times and a huge 7 I never saw before came into range and it was game over. Took 5 minutes. They were all hiding on the side of the hill from the wind. Go out and find a hill and you may get lucky!!


----------



## jimmypa22

Had a very good morning...4 buck 4 doe...two smaller bucks chasing a doe all over ..came 5 yards ..then had a 6 and half rack 8 cruise by at like 830.. Had to get down at 9 for work but checked cam and had some good daytime buck activity!!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Just an update from 5B...I hunted dawn to dusk yesterday (unplanned) bc I had non stop deer movement. I saw 5 bucks before 10 o'clock one of which was a 115-120 3yr old 8 that I would have killed if he gave me a shot but before I knew it he was headed the opposite direction. At 11:15 I saw one of the largest bucks I've seen in pa on the hoof (def bigger than the 140 8 I shot a few years back). I didn't get a shot at him but he sure got me pumped up... At 530 I called the same 8 that I saw in the morning to 10yds and had him at full draw... But I thought to myself "I can't kill the big boy if I fill my tag with this buck"..so I let down and watched a beautiful buck get a free pass. Saw a ton of does being followed/chased by all kinds of bucks. 

Moral of the story is around me dandy bucks are on their feet all day long and it's as on as it gets. I'll keep an update as to what I'm seeing 

Good luck guys


----------



## pa.hunter

SwitchbckXT said:


> Just an update from 5B...I hunted dawn to dusk yesterday (unplanned) bc I had non stop deer movement. I saw 5 bucks before 10 o'clock one of which was a 115-120 3yr old 8 that I would have killed if he gave me a shot but before I knew it he was headed the opposite direction. At 11:15 I saw one of the largest bucks I've seen in pa on the hoof (def bigger than the 140 8 I shot a few years back). I didn't get a shot at him but he sure got me pumped up... At 530 I called the same 8 that I saw in the morning to 10yds and had him at full draw... But I thought to myself "I can't kill the big boy if I fill my tag with this buck"..so I let down and watched a beautiful buck get a free pass. Saw a ton of does being followed/chased by all kinds of bucks.
> 
> Moral of the story is around me dandy bucks are on their feet all day long and it's as on as it gets. I'll keep an update as to what I'm seeing
> 
> Good luck guys


young bucks here are on the move, no big ones where i am . Good luck! 2a


----------



## Ryanp019

jimmypa22 said:


> Had a very good morning...4 buck 4 doe...two smaller bucks chasing a doe all over ..came 5 yards ..then had a 6 and half rack 8 cruise by at like 830.. Had to get down at 9 for work but checked cam and had some good daytime buck activity!!


What wmu jimmy?


----------



## naturalsteel

I hunted morning and evening yesterday in 4E and had a shooter 130" class in the morning come in but no shot opportunity and saw 4 bucks and around 20 doe in the evening and saw 3 different chases from 4:00 to 5:00. Had an 8 pass at 7 yds but waiting on a bigger one I've got pics of.


----------



## Double"O"

If i come home to deer in my driveway after not seeing any in my stand again i may have do something rash!


----------



## PA Dan

Double"O" said:


> If i come home to deer in my driveway after not seeing any in my stand again i may have do something rash!


Last season I get a text from my wife asking if im seeing any deer. I respond nothing yet! She says thats because there all in your back yard!


----------



## jimmypa22

Ryan 5c


----------



## Ryanp019

Thanks jimmy. So 5c and 5b are hot right now. That means the rest of us should be right behind ya


----------



## adudeuknow

12-Ringer said:


> Tell me about it....and for anyone who has ever done it on thier own deer, you know it isn't an easy or quick task. Wonder what size Gahonies it takes to stand on the side of the road and do such a thing. I bet some prepare and have a small battery operated saw....if they just out 10% of that energy into something positive PA would be a little better....
> 
> Joe


i am first going to say these are not friends of mine but i know more than one person who keep the necessary tools in their vehicles to remove the entire head in about 15 seconds. from what i hear you only need a good bone saw and the head is gone and in the vehicle and the vehicle is back on the road in about 45 seconds.


----------



## Jacks&opie

PA Dan said:


> Last season I get a text from my wife asking if im seeing any deer. I respond nothing yet! She says thats because there all in your back yard!


My wife does that to me all the time


----------



## vonfoust

Jacks&opie said:


> My wife does that to me all the time


Can I hunt your backyard?


----------



## Jacks&opie

Wife has a standing rule of no shooting critters in the back yard. Although she never did say anything about the front yard.


----------



## nicko

I don't think this weather can get any more aggravating. Warm temps and when the temp drops, it gets windy. I think I'll get out and walk some thick gamelands area in a bit. Chances of getting a shot off will be slim but you never know.


----------



## Ryanp019

Any new updates on the wind speed for sat? Neither of my 3 weather apps will give me any mph


----------



## nicko

Ryanp019 said:


> Any new updates on the wind speed for sat? Neither of my 3 weather apps will give me any mph


15 mph in SE Pennsylvania for Saturday. Halloween however looks great. High 30s at daybreak with a 1-2 mph wind. Damn I wish I could get out for a daybreak hunt on 10/31.


----------



## titus2423

I'm out now in 1A, Sandy Lake area. I kicked one up on my walk in right as I broke off from the main path before day break. Saw the tail bouncing and only some squirrels since then. Staying til about noon, doing it again tomorrow and then nothing for another week. This stinks, I haven't had venison for quite some time now!


----------



## jacobh

Buddy of mine just shot a nice 8 pt in Huntingdon public land!!! Said came in grunting to a bleat call


----------



## pa.hunter

nothing this morning few does walking around had to quit 9:30am run to town


----------



## 138104

With a light rain, dropping temps, and no wind, I but the deer will be moving today!


----------



## PAdorn

jacobh said:


> Buddy of mine just shot a nice 8 pt in Huntingdon public land!!! Said came in grunting to a bleat call


Awesome! Where at in Huntingdon? I hunt in hartslog valley area


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> 15 mph in SE Pennsylvania for Saturday. Halloween however looks great. High 30s at daybreak with a 1-2 mph wind. Damn I wish I could get out for a daybreak hunt on 10/31.


I just decided I'm taking vacation that day!


----------



## jacobh

Padorn not sure where he hunts there but here's a pic. If it's sideways I apologize


----------



## 138104

Nice buck!


----------



## Ryanp019

I'm off to hunt friday and sat. I suppose 15mph winds are not all THAT bad


----------



## Hammer 1

Nice deer!


----------



## PAdorn

Very nice!! Tell him Congrats from a fellow Huntingdon bow Hunter. Haha


----------



## PArackahollic

Nice buck and nice shot I also hunt south central pa


----------



## PAdorn

What area PArack??

ALSO....can someone answer a question for me? If a pen raised 200" deer gets loose and is killed during a legal hunting season by a Hunter, is that deer eligible for b&c or any such records?


----------



## dougell

I would doubt it as every pen raised deer has to have a tag in it's ear.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

nothing moving this morning, pouring here in 4e (elysburg). radar says rain should clear up around 2pm. This evening should be a good one. good luck to everyone. il be back at it tomorrow afternoon and Saturday weather permitting.


----------



## blackngold51

So whats the right strategy for Saturday in the windy conditions? Weather is calling for 17MPH winds out of the north with gusts to 35 MPH. I guess finding low lying thick areas would be best. Where else do they hide from the wind? Does the wind decrease on the south side of a hill/ridge?


----------



## nicko

I would find a hillside on the downwind side that provides a wind break.


----------



## bghunter7777

Another 2c buck hits the ground from my old hunting haunts got this text today buck was shot at 11:30 working standing in a scrape. They have been seeing lots of cruising the last few days in 2c

Sorry about the pic you get what I get.


----------



## Double"O"

Stupid wind has shifted to a crap direction on me...grrrr


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> What area PArack??
> 
> ALSO....can someone answer a question for me? If a pen raised 200" deer gets loose and is killed during a legal hunting season by a Hunter, is that deer eligible for b&c or any such records?


Believe its a legal deer, But I could be wrong !!


----------



## NEDYARB

I think we are getting close.I am very excited to see how this weekend plays out.My guess is a lot of bucks will hit the dirt this weekend.


----------



## bowtechlx

It's pretty windy here in 2C, the Temps dropping real quick. It should be a good evening.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I posted thi on Ozz's thread about when to start all day sits....most of you know where I am in 5C, what do think????

Tomorrow will likely be my first - seems the buck are itching to get started, but the temps are holding them back a bit. Looking at a sharp change tomorrow with a 17 degree difference in the low temps of the day and a 10 degree differrnce between the highs. Friday looks to be even better with the a front approaching on Saturday bringing with it a very rare E, NE wind for my area. If things go my way, I will be out all day tomorrow and Friday morning. Saturday is looking a bit rough with 50% chance of rain between 7AM and 7PM, but more disheartening is the 17MPH winds forcasted for most of the day. 

If things don't break loose this weekend, I am almost certain it will happen next week probably Monday when we are forecasted for our first sub 30 degree day of the year. 

Contrary to what many others in my area experience, I have noticed an OUTBREAK, the lasts just a few days at the front end of the rut when the biggest buck are at their most vulnerable. They are most subjective to many of the tactics (scent, calling, decoys) tha twe employ. Once more than a handful of doe come into heat, it get increasing more difficult in my area to get on the biggest (or more appropriately the most mature), primarily because the herd is so out of balance. The biggest, baddest buck is usually on or after that very first doe and timing is everything. If you can convince him that your decoy is the first doe (scent) and your buck decoy is standing over her or battling a buck over her (rattling), you could be in for some of the most exciting action of your life...

Good luck,

Joe


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Good sit this afternoon for me. Had 5 does come in and just casually eat around my stand for about 35 minutes. Nothing following them though so that was a bummer. This weekend looks pretty good though minus the wind.


----------



## nicko

Assuming it is not raining on Saturday morning, I don't have one protected area to sit that will provide any break or relief from the forecasted NNE wind. Looks like I'll need to wear some thicker underwear.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Friday morning should be AWSOME! Conditions look almost perfect!


----------



## JFoutdoors

Just got to my place in 3A and having bow problems. Couple loose bolts and my stabilizer is pretty much falling apart. Luckily i brought both bows and duct tape is gonna have to fix the stab until after the morning hunt.


----------



## pa.hunter

Spike dogging a doe that's it tonight


----------



## jimmypa22

Got out this a.m ..had a 4 and button buck...button buck bedded 40 yards till I had to leave for work!! Friday a.m looks awesome...I will be able to sir til 10 .. tomorrow looks good as well.. temps here in 5 c are dropping fast... good luck to rose who get our tomorrow!!


----------



## ollie6x47

Stuck a nice buck tonight. Going to give him the night to stiffen up. Going to go get him at lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## davepfb

Only saw one small buck tonight. Found out I had to work saturday this morning. Wanted to hunt saturday morning as I won't be able to hunt saturday evening. Leaving for camp at 2 to get stuff ready for bear season. Decided to take a vacation day Friday so I'm off Saturday also going to hunt all day Friday and till about 11 saturday hopfully something happens


----------



## bowtechlx

ollie6x47 said:


> Stuck a nice buck tonight. Going to give him the night to stiffen up. Going to go get him at lunch time tomorrow.


Congrats, & good luck in the recovery. I will be in for pics  .


----------



## Xforce41

Passed a 10 pt tonight, right as the rain stopped he strolled on in. He freshened up 2 scrapes. He's at least 19" inside, decent mass. But tine length was pathetic. Longest tine was probably only 2 inches. Good body size. Guessed him at 3.5 years old. He was up and about with plenty of light. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## Eman89so

Didn't see a thing tonight. Spotted a field seen six doe just hanging out 2b


----------



## 138104

Xforce41 said:


> Passed a 10 pt tonight, right as the rain stopped he strolled on in. He freshened up 2 scrapes. He's at least 19" inside, decent mass. But tine length was pathetic. Longest tine was probably only 2 inches. Good body size. Guessed him at 3.5 years old. He was up and about with plenty of light. Hopefully this is a good sign.


A neighbor of mine shot one like that last year. Cool looking rack. I wouldn't pass a buck like that up!


----------



## PAdorn

ollie6x47 said:


> Stuck a nice buck tonight. Going to give him the night to stiffen up. Going to go get him at lunch time tomorrow.


Congrats! Can't wait for pics! Where do you think you shot him?


----------



## Xforce41

Perry24 said:


> A neighbor of mine shot one like that last year. Cool looking rack. I wouldn't pass a buck like that up!


Believe me, it was very tempting. This is the second time I've seen him in 2 weeks. If he walks by again, he's getting it!


----------



## x-finder

ollie6x47 said:


> Stuck a nice buck tonight. Going to give him the night to stiffen up. Going to go get him at lunch time tomorrow.


 That's a long time to wait to get it. Meat probably will not be good. Good luck


----------



## ollie6x47

Going down to 38 tonight. He went into a creek bottom that's super thick. I hit him a little high. He went 30 yds to the edge of the thicket.


----------



## Eman89so

Meat should be ok but I wouldn't be able to sleep.. I haven't.been seeing anything chasing in Westmoreland co


----------



## ollie6x47

I was calling all night and as soon as the wind stopped 3 shooter bucks came in. None of them got along as they all wanted a piece of each other.


----------



## jtkratzer

Hammer 1 said:


> I shot a very nice buck last year on Nov 7th. It was blowing at 35mph in the morning and I did not get up and go out. After lunch I was so bored that I forced myself to go out in the wind. When I was walking to my stand I jumped and big 8 and a 140 class 10 I was after. I kept walking to my stand, got up in it and grunted 5 times and a huge 7 I never saw before came into range and it was game over. Took 5 minutes. They were all hiding on the side of the hill from the wind. Go out and find a hill and you may get lucky!!


You shot the 7 in Lancaster County?




Got skunked tonight. First time this season on this property. I'll be able to get back out Friday and Saturday evening. I have 11 and 1 appointments on Saturday, otherwise I'd hunt the AM, too.


----------



## kyle31490

Saw nothing in 3A tonight. Weather was good.


----------



## jesses80

went out this morning to set up for Friday and Saturday and check on scrapes and cams saw 2 doe and a 6 point that was around 11ish.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Last day of work! I can't wait for 2:00 good luck to everybody heading out this morning.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Beautiful morning here in 3A. So happy to not be at work.


----------



## PAdorn

Looks like for my area Saturday is less than 10mph up until noonish. So it could be decent. 

I have a dilemma. I have vacation time scheduled for tomorrow. Who thinks I should hunt and who thinks I should maybe wait a week and save that day for maybe next Friday?


----------



## vonfoust

PAdorn said:


> Looks like for my area Saturday is less than 10mph up until noonish. So it could be decent.
> 
> I have a dilemma. I have vacation time scheduled for tomorrow. Who thinks I should hunt and who thinks I should maybe wait a week and save that day for maybe next Friday?


One vote for hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Eman89so

In stand 37 degree no wind


----------



## jimmypa22

I hope everyone's having a good hunt this morning I drove through the local park here in 5c and I saw a 140 inch 8. Doging a doe and I mean his neck was swollen!! I am going to hunt every chance I get!


----------



## jesses80

I took off for tomorrow to and have been second guessing myself but for all I no it could be 60 to 70 degrees by next Friday so scew it hitting it hard this weekend.


PAdorn said:


> Looks like for my area Saturday is less than 10mph up until noonish. So it could be decent.
> 
> I have a dilemma. I have vacation time scheduled for tomorrow. Who thinks I should hunt and who thinks I should maybe wait a week and save that day for maybe next Friday?


----------



## jesses80

good luck to everyone out today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice clear morning, quiet on the way in thanks to yesterdays rain and heavy dew. Had a buck go grunting by in the dark so I know one is out there somewhere. Fog is thick so he could be 40 yards away and I wouldn't even know it...can't wait for this to burn off, glad I put the extra Merino layer on this morning, there is a certain NIP to the air that only bowhunters can appreciate:wink:

Good luck guys....

Joe


----------



## Eman89so

Damn toes are frozen lol no deer yet


----------



## PAdorn

jesses80 said:


> I took off for tomorrow to and have been second guessing myself but for all I no it could be 60 to 70 degrees by next Friday so scew it hitting it hard this weekend.


I think I will too. Good luck to you!


----------



## PSU Joe

These reports just motivated me to move a bunch of meetings tomorrow so I can get out tomorrow morning. Need to check cams and plan for getting my boys out Saturday morning (unfortunately ENE winds aren't ideal for this property). Sure sounds like it is heating up. Unfortunately I have to be in London next week so will have to live vicariously through this site until next Saturday. Good luck everybody!


----------



## jacobh

Jesse I took the week of the 10th off and I do every yr. me personally I think that week will be the hottest time like it is every yr. if u look back it's usually the week after the season that's the hottest for rut. But this is just my findings. I do think the rut will be a little later then we think


----------



## irnwrkr3

Saw a decent buck around 8:30 last night , making a scrape while he was following around a doe in 2B Allegheny County, 20 min southeast of Pittsburgh. I check this thread every day for updates on deer movement. I start vacation tomorrow and don't go back to work till November 17th. This thread and the Ohio thread help me make my plans. Thanks for the updates guys!!!


----------



## scarmack

I saw my first buck last night. Started in at 50 yards and I slowly got up and ready to draw. But he only came into about 35 yards and started changing direction. He was making a bunch of rubs, I tried calling him in but he wanted nothing to do with the call and came on his path.


When do you guys think I should go back?


He came in at 6:10pm and was gone by 6:30.


----------



## Eman89so

Just grunted in a four point


----------



## PAdorn

jacobh said:


> Jesse I took the week of the 10th off and I do every yr. me personally I think that week will be the hottest time like it is every yr. if u look back it's usually the week after the season that's the hottest for rut. But this is just my findings. I do think the rut will be a little later then we think


I have that week scheduled off also, as well as tomorrow and next Friday. Curiosity will probably get the best of me and I'll probably end up going tomorrow


----------



## jesses80

I agree with ya jacobh I normally take that last week off to but most of my vacation is in rifle season this year cause my nephew is flying from Arizona for his first ever hunting trip and trip back to pa in the cold weather since he was 6 I have been seeing good young buck movement to scraps during mid day so I'm thinking of tagging out hear early so I can just focus on him getting a deer and having fun in rifle season.


jacobh said:


> Jesse I took the week of the 10th off and I do every yr. me personally I think that week will be the hottest time like it is every yr. if u look back it's usually the week after the season that's the hottest for rut. But this is just my findings. I do think the rut will be a little later then we think


----------



## jacobh

Nothing wrong with that Jesse congrats it's nice to see other caring more about helping others get deer. You'll be rewarded I hope for that I hope


----------



## jesses80

you never no man I would rather be in the woods and not see anything than be at home wondering what kind of day it was in the woods there is always home work to be done while in the field.good luck to you this weekend.


PAdorn said:


> I have that week scheduled off also, as well as tomorrow and next Friday. Curiosity will probably get the best of me and I'll probably end up going tomorrow


----------



## jesses80

you going out this weekend jacobh.


----------



## PAdorn

jesses80 said:


> you never no man I would rather be in the woods and not see anything than be at home wondering what kind of day it was in the woods there is always home work to be done while in the field.good luck to you this weekend.


Good luck to you!


----------



## yetihunter1

i hate work.....want to be in the woods sooooo bad right now but have to wait for a the half day i took tomorrow.


----------



## jesses80

sleeting up here right now makes me want to be in the woods but got to go get supplies for the next 2 days for all day sits.


----------



## jesses80

I hear ya these 3 weeks should be a holiday and no work should be allowed during these 3 weeks.


yetihunter1 said:


> i hate work.....want to be in the woods sooooo bad right now but have to wait for a the half day i took tomorrow.


----------



## pa.hunter

33 degrees set till 10:00 am seen nothing got kinda cold , all is quiet not much going on here grunted couple times no answer have seen few small bucks chasing last week this week seems quiet ?


----------



## jacobh

I may go out bud. My sons big into baseball so he does clinics and all that so I go watch him. I like hunting but love watching him play baseball. I wish u luck if u go out. Like I said its nice to hear u put others before yourself it's very rare anymore but it's what hunting truly is. Best of luck this season hope u guys kill monsters


----------



## bmh143

Going out tomorrow morning, but debating whether to go out tonight too. I have wed-sat to go next week @ my camp in 2g so I'm not sure what to do. It's really my only spot around here, so I don't want to mess it up for tomorrow morning. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## JFoutdoors

sat till 10:30, nothing but turkeys. Gonna head back out at 1.


----------



## kbob

sat from 7 - 11 - a spike and 2 doe, all separate sightings. great day to be outside - wish more deer were movin'.


----------



## Viper69

Saw three buck this morning. Just got down. 14" 8 point, 16" 8 point and one that may have been a shooter but for some reason he took off and i didn't get a good look at him. They were all cruising around. No chasing.


----------



## Matt Musto

Sunday has been the best day of the week, every week of the season so far :thumbs_do I'm going out tonight and Saturday morning, wind or no wind. Trying a spot I haven't been to in three years.


----------



## Mathias

^good luck.


----------



## Matt Musto

Xforce41 said:


> Passed a 10 pt tonight, right as the rain stopped he strolled on in. He freshened up 2 scrapes. He's at least 19" inside, decent mass. But tine length was pathetic. Longest tine was probably only 2 inches. Good body size. Guessed him at 3.5 years old. He was up and about with plenty of light. Hopefully this is a good sign.


I shot one like that in 2003, except the spread was 15" and he had nine points, none over an 1 1/2". Shot him making his second scrape. I didn't realize the mass he had until I found him and he was over 9 years old with no teeth.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

well, i will be hitting it hard until next thursday. i saved a bunch of vacation time just for this. 

i'm off tomorrow, mon. tues. & wed.

hopefully i'll get some action, good luck to everyone that's heading out!


----------



## tom071984

Just drove the turnpike for four hours and only saw two dead deer, one being a buck...nothing was in the fields....week too early I think..wait till the 4th


----------



## Applebag

I can't get out until Saturday morning and I've been worried about wind until I read this article from 2 years ago. Could be meaningless but it certainly gets my confidence back up. 

http://www.mossyoak.com/our-obsessi...20/20-years-of-deer-research-on-deer-movement


----------



## Eman89so

Monday morning should be awesome. But its a week away still. I think I timed my vaca right. No work for me thurs fri sat for.next two weeks heading north to my camp in marienville


----------



## scarmack

I drove down to Shippensburg from Mercer County, and saw a bunch of dead deer, mainly doe. And closer to SB I saw a bunch of blood on the roads, at least 4 markings. And this was last Saturday.


----------



## fap1800

Leaving work early to get a few hours today. Will head out tomorrow morning beforw work and hunt at least Saturday morning. Hoping to see one of the three decent bucks I have pics of.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I changed positions at lunch time.... this morning I had 4 doe and a basket racked 8 all within 20 yards. When the 8 got to my downwind side he acted a little funny, but the presence of the ladies was just too much for him and he began bird doging them around for the better part of an hour to have. I dared not try to snap picture because I hoped at any moment his older brother or father would show up. It wasn't meant to be. Haven't seen anything yet except some squirrles at the new location.

Left my bow holder in the tree this morning, forgot how much of a pain it is to hold onto this thing the entire time. Makes staying active on AT a bit tough 

Joe


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good article. My experience has been fairly good in the wind. Perfect conditions for me would be a slight 3 to 5 mph wind but have seen deer in 20 plus as well. My buck this year was shot in 15mph wind. I shot a doe a few years ago in 40mph sustained wind. Kind of crazy being in a tree but it was a big white oak with no standing dead around me. When your addicted there isn't a whole lot keeping me out. Not a whole lot of common sense in that I know. Good luck guys


----------



## Polls822

Anyone travel into the city of Pittsburgh in the mornings? This morning right at the Oakland exit (about a mile away from the actual big buildings of the city) there was a nice buck laying on the parkway. He wasn't there yesterday I don't think. Only half the rack was there but I saw at least 4 points.


----------



## tyepsu

Last year I had the Friday before the last week and the entire last week of season off. This year I am off November 1st-10th and might use a sick day on the 11th if need be. It seemed last year my buddy was texting me almost every hour the first week of November about how many bucks he was seeing. I was not happy to be working to say the least. That is why I decided to move my vacation back a week this year. I guess you can't really go wrong with either. I was out for a few hours Tuesday afternoon and only saw turkeys. I am guessing it had more to do with the warm temps than anything. The upcoming weather forecast is looking pretty good. Just hope the heavy winds stay away. I don't ever seem to see many bucks when the wind is very heavy, plus I freeze my @ss off a lot easier. Anyone using scents this year? I have had mixed results with them over the years and trying to decide if I should use any. I have had my best results with the local scents, rather than the mass produced stuff that sits around a long time. I have killed 2 bucks with the use of a grunt tube and called in numerous others. Never had much luck with rattling.


----------



## tyepsu

Polls822 said:


> Anyone travel into the city of Pittsburgh in the mornings? This morning right at the Oakland exit (about a mile away from the actual big buildings of the city) there was a nice buck laying on the parkway. He wasn't there yesterday I don't think. Only half the rack was there but I saw at least 4 points.


Every day, but usually take 65 in the mornings. My buddy said there was a nice buck laying along the parkway just before the Hopewell Exit ( where I live  ) earlier this week.


----------



## Eman89so

I had my best luck last year last week of season. Up north that is


----------



## pa.hunter

tyepsu said:


> Last year I had the Friday before the last week and the entire last week of season off. This year I am off November 1st-10th and might use a sick day on the 11th if need be. It seemed last year my buddy was texting me almost every hour the first week of November about how many bucks he was seeing. I was not happy to be working to say the least. That is why I decided to move my vacation back a week this year. I guess you can't really go wrong with either. I was out for a few hours Tuesday afternoon and only saw turkeys. I am guessing it had more to do with the warm temps than anything. The upcoming weather forecast is looking pretty good. Just hope the heavy winds stay away. I don't ever seem to see many bucks when the wind is very heavy, plus I freeze my @ss off a lot easier. Anyone using scents this year? I have had mixed results with them over the years and trying to decide if I should use any. I have had my best results with the local scents, rather than the mass produced stuff that sits around a long time. I have killed 2 bucks with the use of a grunt tube and called in numerous others. Never had much luck with rattling.


yep last year i started seeing deer Friday after Halloween and ramped up from their till first sat. Nov then it was over except for some stragglers being breed


----------



## PA_ENGR

Slept in and went pheasant hunting. I might have regretted that move. Saw several deer along the road including a decent 3.5 year old that looks like he may just crossed the road at 9am in one of my hunting areas.Light with wind and dreary out
Oh we'll both tomorrow and Saturday look decent temperature wise. Hopefully it not windy or all day rain but doesn't look promising last I checked. Keeps changing though (at least for western pa) so who knows.
Gonna try here in a bit.


----------



## Ryland_PA

Right after a group of does came trough, I had two bucks fighting in front of my stand, but then they wondered off together like nothing happened...


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Strapped in and ready to go! I'm off from now until it's over!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just rattled in a little forky...he came tearing in like he was ready for fight, pretty funny actuall. He was barely 100lbs....guess I better grab a heavier set if sheds tonight when I get home. Good sign though, usually means some rumbling has been going on.

Good luck to everyone else out tonight...it's a nice one. Something, somewhere is going to die tonight...I can feel it.

Joe


----------



## bowtechlx

I just got into the stand. So far it's calm with very little wind, and the Temps seem just right for movement. 

Good luck to all you guys that are hunting and remember to be safe.


----------



## BigLoo8

Good luck to everyone in the woods tonight! Tonight along with tomorrow should be some great hunting. Ill be headed home tomorrow to hopefully hunt Saturday and Monday. 

Zach


----------



## PAdorn

I'm all set up and ready to go in 4a. No wind and nice temps. Good luck everyone


----------



## Lcavok99

heres my pennsylvania buck! got him with a grim reaper razor-tip. he only traveled 20 yards, stood there for a while, and then dropped. shortest track job i ever had.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The "wishing hour" guys...good luck...perfect conditions here just waiting on a big boy to make a mistake...

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> The "wishing hour" guys...good luck...perfect conditions here just waiting on a big boy to make a mistake...
> 
> Joe


Yep. Good luck!!


----------



## Applebag

Lcavok99 said:


> heres my pennsylvania buck! got him with a grim reaper razor-tip. he only traveled 20 yards, stood there for a while, and then dropped. shortest track job i ever had.
> View attachment 2073143


Good job Lcavok!!! I love the Grim Reapers too. Keep shooting straight my man.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, it wasn't meant to be for me today. I did have an nice shooter show up at quarter after 6, he hung out at about 70 yards made two scrapes and a rub and then continued on his way. Nothing I could do from rattling and snort wheezing to grunting and bleating would turn him into the wood lot . It sure was nice and a good buck from stand though...

Joe


----------



## Xforce41

Had my target buck at 30 yards tonight. He came in perfect, stopped him broadside, I could tell he was uneasy, and ready to take a step. So I didn't shoot, figured I could get him stopped again as he tried circling down wind. Never could stop him again. He never got downwind and didn't spook. Hopefully I'll get another opportunity. He's a 135 inch 8 pt.


----------



## PAdorn

Nothing tonight until right before dark then all Hell broke loose. Had a buck chasing a doe in front of me and grunting and another to my right but I couldn't see. I have no idea what they were. 
Tomorrow yay or maybe wait till next week to take a day?????


----------



## naturalsteel

Off the subject, but they just caught Pa. Cop Killer Eric Frein!!!


----------



## Mathias

3 small bucks this afternoon, and I mean small , and a few does and fawns. No running, seeking, chasing, grunting……yet.


----------



## fatsbucknut

Matt Musto said:


> he was over 9 years old with no teeth.


That's an ancient buck. How did you determine he was that old? Cementum aging requires a tooth be cut


----------



## PAdorn

naturalsteel said:


> Off the subject, but they just caught Pa. Cop Killer Eric Frein!!!


I just saw that. That's good. Maybe the hunters in that area can get out now


----------



## rambofirstblood

Nice night in 1b , saw 1 small buck sneaking around.


----------



## kyle31490

I saw 2 doe in 3A tonight. Heard a buck grunt.


----------



## PAdorn

So who all is hunting tomorrow? I cannot make my mind up whether to take a vacation day tomorrow and go or save that extra day for next Friday. I already have off the last week


----------



## 12-Ringer

I thought that I might be able to close the deal tonight. Big guy showed up across then firebreak from me, I was about 40 yards inside t wood edge when he appeared on the far side of the break. No need to glass him he was worthy, hit the can call didn't even flinch, hit the Tru Talker, nothing, hit the antlers a few times and then purposely dropped them forum the stand to the ground. He stopped looked in and crossed the break. He got to the edge and made two scrapes in less than 20 feet and then started on his way. I hit him with a snort-wheeze and he spun around, ears laid back and came to the edge and completely thrashed a small sapling. He peered into the woodlot, but turned and walke away. Was a very nice heavy horned 9-point with a 18"ish spread. By the looks I would have put him at 4.5 years old and a very good representation of a mature buck in the area I frequent. Too bad it didn't allsome together,but hey...I get to hunt again!!!

To date this season I have now logged 36 hours on standard have had 47 deer inside 30 yards with a clear shot and one bruiser that hung up at approximately 60-70 yards.

It is getting closeto breaking loose here in 5C. My wife texted me this evening that two buck were fighting in a local park, a buddy texted me saying he was watching a buck make a scrape from his window, both before 6:00PM....all good signs that the big boys are getting ready to get moving......

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## jesses80

congrats on a fine buck and a well placed arrow.


Lcavok99 said:


> heres my pennsylvania buck! got him with a grim reaper razor-tip. he only traveled 20 yards, stood there for a while, and then dropped. shortest track job i ever had.
> View attachment 2073143


----------



## speedy743

Anybody have an update on rut activity in 2E? Last Thursday, friday and saturday it seemed like nothing was happening. Won't be able to get back out until next Thursday-Sat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a gorgeous morning...good luck to everyone out....jumped a few on the way in, one of the reasons I go in early, so things can settle down...

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

Well I decided to come to work early, then head out early afternoon. I'd love to be in woods this morning but figured I'd wait and save that vacation day for next week sometime


----------



## Billy H

Settled in here in 5c . Lots of stars out and a nice chill in the air


----------



## bkellybe

Awesome morning out, good luck guys!


----------



## Ryanp019

On stand in 4b this morning. Hoping to catch a mature buck on his feet. Either way going to be a beautiful morning


----------



## Scotty C

Saw 5 bucks last night. Had a big 8 coming in and I got yardage greedy. Had him at 30 yards slightly quartering. He cut the trail of the young doe that every buck was chasing and he turned and went the other way. The switch has been flipped in PA. Action in stand from the time I got there.


----------



## Billy H

Just had a small 5 walk right under me. Where is his daddy


----------



## Matt Musto

fatsbucknut said:


> That's an ancient buck. How did you determine he was that old? Cementum aging requires a tooth be cut




I don't no for sure the age of the deer, as you said there is only one way to determine age with cementum annuli. That is only 85 percent correct I think I've read. So based off of observations that is how we "guessed" his age.

The buck had no front teeth, except for some nubs. Looked like he was doing meth for a few years. The taxidermist said it was one of the oldest deer he had seen and said he thought he was over nine. The deers rack was in serious decline. The circumference around the pedicles are both over seven inches, but the rack was lacking in every other area. Scars all over his face which was mostly grey. He just looked like a great grandfather of a deer. 

It's obviously a bold claim on the age but I really believe this buck was waaaaay past his prime, which is said to be 5.5 -6.5. It was pure luck for me getting him as it was my first time ever hunting the spot and I had no history with the deer or the area I killed him. Here are some pics of the old buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> What a gorgeous morning...good luck to everyone out....jumped a few on the way in, one of the reasons I go in early, so things can settle down...
> 
> Joe


Are you taking off all these days Joe, or do you have a real flexible work schedule? You're starting to make me jealous.....


----------



## Matt Musto

Had a total waste of a hunt last night. Some lady decided to walk 200 yards from her property, with her rottweiler, and walk a complete circle through the property I was hunting, blazing a trail. Took her a half hour to make it 15 yards in front of me and she never saw me so I just let her go without saying anything. She was moving branches, pulling logs to make a "curb' for the trail, hitting logs and sticks against trees? Basically making a complete commotion. I will be calling the property owner to see if he knows his property is being used as a walking trail. If so that place is off the list.


----------



## bowtechlx

It's a beautiful morning so far. 

I am now being overrun by the squirrel army lol.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I had a small buck @ 5yds right at first light. I hope to see his daddy soon. Either way perfect conditions in venango county this morning!


----------



## davepfb

Just had a decent 8 follow my scent trail in. Got within 20 yards and wouldn't take the last step I needed him to take.


----------



## loutzenhiser

Ahhh...you guys are killing me. It feels like a great morning to be in the woods. This must be how junkies feel...I'm twitching at my desk and quietly sobbing. Off every day but Wednesday next week. Woohoo...hopefully get my boy one tomorrow. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Are you taking off all these days Joe, or do you have a real flexible work schedule? You're starting to make me jealous.....


Lots of time that I didn't use last year..plus a flexible schedule. ...1/2 a day here and there mixed in with a full day here and there equals quality time in the stand..worked hard throughout my career to put myself in the position where this would be possible.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

The creek bottom has been exciting this morning...had 5 doe and two small buck come through...4-point and 6-point...passed almost directly under the stand. I can hear some grunts in the cattails, but haven't gotten a look at what is making them yet....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Beautiful morning but dead for me in 5C. Haven't even heard anything that sounds like a deer moving. Not looking like any Halloween havoc for me.


----------



## vonfoust

Lcavok99 said:


> heres my pennsylvania buck! got him with a grim reaper razor-tip. he only traveled 20 yards, stood there for a while, and then dropped. shortest track job i ever had.
> View attachment 2073143


Nice job young man! Nice to see someone smiling in one of these pictures!


----------



## Live4Rut

Started off as a nice morning. Until it got light enough to see, I've been listening to semi auto shotguns and a dying crow call since daybreak. Must be in a nearby field, praying that they just give it up soon as I can hardly stand it. Haven't seen a deer yet, they better eat every single one of the crows they drop.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Live4Rut said:


> Started off as a nice morning. Until it got light enough to see, I've been listening to semi auto shotguns and a dying crow call since daybreak. Must be in a nearby field, praying that they just give it up soon as I can hardly stand it. Haven't seen a deer yet, they better eat every single one of the crows they drop.


I always wondered about the fascination with killing them - I know they can be a pain, but there is a group in my area that will camp out all day and shoot as many as they can, often leaving them in a pile when they are done....never really understood that???

Just had a single doe come through constantly checking her 6 - haven't seen anything trailing her YET:wink:

Joe


----------



## jimmypa22

All hell has broke loose...before light three buck fighting one def shooter could see with my binos...he was twenty yards but had to use my binos to see what he was..all I saw was horns...to dark to shoot was praying for the sun to come up faster but left before i could shoot...then about 10 min ago a BIG 8 was chasing a doe hard ..crashing through the woods..started about 150 yards away ended up 22 yards ..I drew back..and wack I must have bummed my release on the draw cause my arrow went about 100 yards threw the tree tops ...***!!! He left and Iam here shaking my head!! As upset as Iam right now..boys I have to say I Love This ****!!!


----------



## archer58 in pa

12-Ringer said:


> I always wondered about the fascination with killing them - I know they can be a pain, but there is a group in my area that will camp out all day and shoot as many as they can, often leaving them in a pile when they are done....never really understood that???
> 
> Just had a single doe come through constantly checking her 6 - haven't seen anything trailing her YET:wink:
> 
> Joe


What was behind her??


----------



## PAdorn

jimmypa22 said:


> All hell has broke loose...before light three buck fighting one def shooter could see with my binos...he was twenty yards but had to use my binos to see what he was..all I saw was horns...to dark to shoot was praying for the sun to come up faster but left before i could shoot...then about 10 min ago a BIG 8 was chasing a doe hard ..crashing through the woods..started about 150 yards away ended up 22 yards ..I drew back..and wack I must have bummed my release on the draw cause my arrow went about 100 yards threw the tree tops ...***!!! He left and Iam here shaking my head!! As upset as Iam right now..boys I have to say I Love This ****!!!


Oh man that's unfortunate! Good luck! Maybe something bigger will come by


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing.......


----------



## yetihunter1

Going nuts at my desk, I am out at noon and heading to a new spot that looks like a great funnel. Hoping to get in and set up early so i can do a little scouting and let everything settle after i get it. I am soooooo ready. Goodluck everyone.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Beautiful morning so far. Had one doe come under my stand about 8 since then though nothing but my chipmunk friends lol.


----------



## Billy H

Hate to do it but need to quit for the day. Only saw the one young 5 early. Wont get back till Monday when I start a full week off. Have two stands where I had my best bucks on cam that I have not hunted yet. I'll be heading there next week.

Good luck to those still out.


----------



## tdonovan55

Grunted in a smaller buck, just after first light. Only deer I saw before work this morning. Pulled trail cam pics and got a decent looking 8 point on the cam, made me feel good. Won't get back out until tomorrow morning then hit the late afternoon until evening.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Beautiful morning but dead for me in 5C. Haven't even heard anything that sounds like a deer moving. Not looking like any Halloween havoc for me.


I'm having the same bad luck. Sat yesterday evening and this morning. Didn't see squat. Still staying positive. There are deer there...I just have to get lucky enough to be there when one shows up.


----------



## nicko

So I've been moaning about a lack of deer sign, no acorns, very few sightings, etc since mid September. Last Saturday while hunting, I decided to hang a couple trail cams and see if there were as few deer around as I thought. The first one I hung I made a mock scrape in front of it with my boot and emptied my bladder into it. After hunting that stand this morning, the scrape looked as though it had be refreshed a bit. I pulled the SD card and popped in it at home to see 2 does worked the scrape I had made less than 4 hours after I made it that same day, 1:15pm. In addition, I got 4 small bucks all coming in to the same scrape, sniffing it, and working the licking branch.

The bucks were nothing big but seeing these vids was a big energy boost for me because I was starting to lose confidence in this property this year. Now I just need to be patient and hunt that spot when prime time comes.


----------



## Mr. October

I was out for a couple hours this morning and had two small does under me for about 15 minutes. Nothing worth spending my doe tag on. One of them was a real Nervous Nellie though. She is going to be impossible to kill when she gets older.


----------



## irnwrkr3

2pm can't come soon enough. I finish up then and have the next 2 weeks off to hunt. I feel like a kid a Christmas!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Saw a decent buck this morning chasing a big red fox all over the place...anyone ever seen anything like this before? 

There is a 5 point and two does running around in my yard right now...I'm not kidding.


----------



## jhauser

awesome morning. seven small bucks and two does. Plus the crows and turkeys were having a sing off


----------



## alancac98

Crap, stuck here at work on my lunch break looking through the thread. Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough. All day sit start tomorrow boys! Enjoy the woods, good luck to all hunting (may your arrow find the sweet spot), and always be safe (wear those harnesses).


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys hoping weather cooperates tomorrow but dosent look good


----------



## Mr. October

irnwrkr3 said:


> 2pm can't come soon enough. I finish up then and have the next 2 weeks off to hunt. I feel like a kid a Christmas!


Good luck!


----------



## KylePA

Looks a little wet tomorrow morning in 5C. Wind doesn't look unbearable though with wind picking up until the afternoon. It looks like it will be light rain though as they are not calling for a lot of total rainfall.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Heading out in a little bit. Was literally dreaming of deer this morning cause my alarm never went off.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Just walked outside... I must have 100 turkeys between my property and the neighbors. In going turkey hunting tomorrow, screw the deer lol.


----------



## PSU Joe

Had time for a quick sit this morning before my first teleconference. Got to stand alittle later than I had hoped but still dark. Ladder stand creaked as I took my first step and all I heard was a ton of thrashing in the brush behind my stand. Must have jumped a 4-5 deer based on how loud they were. No snorting and they stopped after a few yards but walked off down wind. Never got eyes on them. Saw a small 4 point cruising for does at 7:30am and that's all. On the way out pulled my cameras and a lot of activity but still all at night. Have one big 8 showing up an hour or so after dark and a nice 10 showing up an hour before sunrise. Could see alittle sparring on a few pics but quite afew bucks still traveling together. Now with much of the corn down have a lot more does on camera too. Will be keeping an eye on the weather for tomorrow morning (sons homecoming game in the evening) then next chance to get out will be next Saturday. Hopefully will be in full swing by then.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good buck on their feet and I am on my home for trick or treat what a great afternoon to be on stand - coldest morning of the year so far, front moving in, overcast now - I traded out my spot to my cousin for the rest of the afternoon, he texted me 2x since I left him at 1:30 - he has seen two buck moving around, neither close and neither much to get too excited about, but the big boys only toleratte the youngun's goofing around for so long and they come in to set things straight....thinking I might be breaking out the tree umbrella tomorrow....I guess it will depend on what is going on when the alarm goes off at 4:30...

to everyone out tonight -GOOD LUCK!!!

Joe


----------



## KylePA

This weather forecast for 5c tomorrow is realy strange. Accuweather is saying only a small amount of precipitation, Weather.com is saying half inch of rain in my area tomorrow and NOA is saying 1/8 to 1/4 of rain tomorrow. Either way I think I will be hunkered down and dealing with the rain. Was hoping to do an all day sit atleast between two different stands but if I am getting soaked we will see how long I last.


----------



## PAdorn

Finally in stand for the rest of day. Pulled camera cards on the way here and have alot more activity than normal. One big nine I haven't seen before. Also came across 4 New scrapes that weren't there last Saturday.


----------



## PA prime

Gonna try to sit all day tomorrow in 5c. Was out till 9 this morning and saw nothing.


----------



## Castellar

PAdorn said:


> So who all is hunting tomorrow? I cannot make my mind up whether to take a vacation day tomorrow and go or save that extra day for next Friday. I already have off the last week


I'll be out in 4a for an all day sit


----------



## PAdorn

Castellar said:


> I'll be out in 4a for an all day sit


Awesome! Where at in 4a? I'm about 3 miles West of Huntingdon


----------



## Aspade17

I'm in 4A as well, enjoying an evening sit


----------



## Castellar

Mcconnellsburg, about 20 mins east of breezewood.


----------



## Aspade17

No way that's awesome, I'm from Breezewood


----------



## JFoutdoors

Once again no deer in 3A. Sounds like I should've stayed home to hunt 5C and 5D.


----------



## nicko

Looking like a washout for most of the day tomorrow in 5C. Might be able to slip in a couple hours in the late afternoon/evening after the rain stops. Rain starting at 3am and going until about 4-5pm.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunting in 4E this morning. Had heard a couple beagals barking for an hour or 2 probably 3/4 of a mile give or take from me, then at 8:50am a doe came by me at 15yds from that general direction. She looked like she had been running for a while with her tongue out and all. At 9:23am a basket racked little 5pt came by me about 20 yards further out heading the same direction as the doe. At 9:38 a spike came by...going the same direction. 

Could only hunt till about 10am this morning so i check in with my brother-in-law who's about a half mile from me. He had deer activity most of the morning. He saw 7 doe, a button buck, a spike and a tall 6pt. He thought the 6pt was a 4pt at 1st and didn't realize it till he no longer had a good shot. 

Another fellow who also occasionally hunts the property took a nice 2 - 2.5 year old 8pt not too far from my in law. Theres still a larger 10pt around there somewhere but he hasn't been seen for some time.

The 8pt taken by the lucky hunter this morn:


----------



## bowtechlx

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hunting in 4E this morning. Had heard a couple beagals barking for an hour or 2 probably 3/4 of a mile give or take from me, then at 8:50am a doe came by me at 15yds from that general direction. She looked like she had been running for a while with her tongue out and all. At 9:23am a basket racked little 5pt came by me about 20 yards further out heading the same direction as the doe. At 9:38 a spike came by...going the same direction.
> 
> Could only hunt till about 10am this morning so i check in with my brother-in-law who's about a half mile from me. He had deer activity most of the morning. He saw 7 doe, a button buck, a spike and a tall 6pt. He thought the 6pt was a 4pt at 1st and didn't realize it till he no longer had a good shot.
> 
> Another fellow who also occasionally hunts the property took a nice 2 - 2.5 year old 8pt not too far from my in law. Theres still a larger 10pt around there somewhere but he hasn't been seen for some time.
> 
> The 8pt taken by the lucky hunter this morn:


That's a nice buck.


----------



## lyagooshka

nicko said:


> Looking like a washout for most of the day tomorrow in 5C. Might be able to slip in a couple hours in the late afternoon/evening after the rain stops. Rain starting at 3am and going until about 4-5pm.


I'm gonna try the morning and evening.
Also in 5C.
Seen a few, haven't connected.
I'm hoping they will move around more before the wind picks up.
Still have some places that have corn up, so might not work.

Good luck.
Hunt safe.


----------



## PAdorn

Around 5:30 this evening had130- 140" 9 point that hung around my stand for about half an hour. About 125 yards away. Grunting, making rubs and scrapes. I tried everything to get him to come in but he wanted nothing to do with it. 

On a side note, if he would have come in, I was probably shaking too damn bad to make the shot anyways.


----------



## tdj8686

Wont let me upload photos for some reason


----------



## bowtechlx

PAdorn said:


> Around 5:30 this evening had130- 140" 9 point that hung around my stand for about half an hour. About 125 yards away. Grunting, making rubs and scrapes. I tried everything to get him to come in but he wanted nothing to do with it.
> 
> On a side note, if he would have come in, I was probably shaking too damn bad to make the shot anyways.


Lol. I have been in your shoes before.


----------



## PAdorn

bowtechlx said:


> Lol. I have been in your shoes before.


It wouldn't have been so bad had I not watched it for half an hour. Haha


----------



## tdj8686

Got this one in 4c today. He was following 2 doe. Snort wheeze sealed the deal on this guy.


----------



## golfanddeernut

Saw 4 bucks today and I only hunted about 4 hours, it was full rut activity here. As luck would have it my target buck showed up at one of my other stands twice in the morning(as my camera told me). I went to that stand in the afternoon and saw another basket 8 that I have passed 3 times now, he has good tine length but not wide. I could have shot him at 10 yards today. My target buck passed by at last light. Be ready to hunt this week boys.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Just made the drive from 5b up to 3c to hunt my uncles place through Tuesday. Hope the deer are moving


----------



## PAdorn

As I stood in my stand this morning, I headed the distinct sound of a deer coming in. There's a fresh scrape not 10 yards from my stand. When I knew the deer was standing there, I turned my light on... and............. little six point. Haha. He was sniffing the scrape I just pissed on and hung an estrous wick. Thank God it wasn't a big one!! Good luck every body. NICE MORNING in 4a


----------



## Billy H

Rain is coming down in buckets right now in 5C. Rain supposed to stop but calling for lots of wind. Its nice in here with my wood stove. Good luck to those that are out.


----------



## unklechuckles19

Set up in 3D with my brother. He's in for an all day sit, I have to leave to do some counter top shopping with the wife then I'll be back for the PM sit. Light rain here and there and lots of wind. Can't kill one of you're not in the stand.


----------



## 138104

No rain, light wind where I am at in 4B.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Dead calm here in 4e. Had one go by the 10min ago


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rain, Rain go away.....

Joe


----------



## Applebag

It was a party at first light. Does across the ridge. Spiker walked right under my stand to go after them. Turkeys up over the hill gobbling. Quiet now tho.


----------



## 138104

Squirrels, squirrels, and more squirrels. I am in a hollow that is protected by the wind. The deer should be flocking to me....lol!


----------



## Bow Down

Good luck to those who are sticking it out. Tagged mine, decent 10, yesterday evening in the drizzle. I have already seen 4 bucks this morning cross out back just by glancing out the window. 1A


----------



## Applebag

Weather has been nice tho. This hill is cutting the wind and it's only a light drizzle on and off. It's the perfect storm lol


----------



## nicko

Rain isn't supposed to stop here until 3-5 pm. I might get a couple hours in at the tail end of the day.


----------



## Xforce41

My target buck got shot this morning. Guy hunting the neighboring property got him. Nice 8 pt. I helped him field dress and drag it. Couldn't have been shot by a more deserving guy. He's a PA state trooper that spent countless days on the manhunt for the cop killer. Today was his first day to hunt. We both sat thru the pouring rain and he was the victor!


----------



## hrtlnd164

Cold, damp and windy here this morning. Stayed mobile, just moved and called along a large 5-6 year old clear cut edge. Not much sign but still getting pics of a couple good bucks in the area between 9:30 PM and 4:45 am. Hopefully better things to come!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Still raining pretty good here in 5D....Too much to motivate to drive to my spot in 5C....might creep over to a local spot I have close. My wife said I am driving her nuts checking out the door every 5 minutes. ....

Joe


----------



## 138104

I had a buck with an arrow hanging out of it run across my property. I haven't seen anyone tracking it yet.

It has been perfect weather. Light wind, cold temps, but I'm not seeing deer.


----------



## tyepsu

Just got in from my morning sit. Letting the dog out, charging my phone and grabbing some lunch and then hope to be back out around 2. The spot I sat this morning I shot a buck in 2011 and had numerous nice bucks on camera the last few years. I never went more than 2 times not seeing a deer in that woods. So far I have spent 8 hours in that stand between 2 sits and have not seen 1 deer. I had 42 videos on my camera in three weeks and only 1 of them was a deer. I am shocked to say the least and have no idea why the deer movement and sightings are down on that property. It hasn't been logged or altered in any way. Well, I will try another spot this afternoon. I am off now through the 10th, so plan on hitting it hard.


----------



## nicko

Looks like the rain has stopped and is done here in 5C. Still have 15+ mph winds though out of the North.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Looks like the rain has stopped and is done here in 5C. Still have 15+ mph winds though out of the North.


Still raining her in 5C, Taking my daughter out this afternoon for her first ever hunt!!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Still raining her in 5C, Taking my daughter out this afternoon for her first ever hunt!!


Yeah, just looked and raining again. Good luck to your daughter.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yeah, just looked and raining again. Good luck to your daughter.


Thanks , she's been shooting her bow for over two years . She's and animal lover , still not sure if she's going to be able to pull the trigger .


----------



## Billy H

Still raining here. Just took a ride to the local winery a couple miles down the road and saw some doe out on field edges browsing.


----------



## fap1800

Got in the stand a little over an hour ago. I've seen more in this hour than all my previous sits. Had a few does mingling around and a fork horn on their trail about 30 minutes later.


----------



## adidazman15

Xforce41 said:


> My target buck got shot this morning. Guy hunting the neighboring property got him. Nice 8 pt. I helped him field dress and drag it. Couldn't have been shot by a more deserving guy. He's a PA state trooper that spent countless days on the manhunt for the cop killer. Today was his first day to hunt. We both sat thru the pouring rain and he was the victor!


Nice work by all involved up there. And congrats to him on the buck.


----------



## PAdorn

Saw one doe, a spike and a real nice 7 pointer at 20 yards. Had it been the last day the 7 pointer would have gotten it! Haha. Hope I don't regret it in a couple weeks.


----------



## 138104

I'll be heading back out around 3. When I left the stand earlier, I found a fresh scrape and rub line 10 yards behind my stand that was not there last Sunday. I never did see a hunter looking for the buck I saw an arrow hanging out of. I'll have to go for a walk tomorrow and see if I can find any blood.


----------



## fap1800

Rain has picked back up and I'm damp and cold. This stinks.


----------



## unklechuckles19

We're back in for the afternoon sit too. No more rain here but it's pretty breezy, I'm hoping it lays down for the last hour or so. On the way out this morning we noted a couple new rubs and a new scrape right on my trail in and out that wasn't there yesterday around noon when I left. Things are picking up here. Good luck this evening guys.


----------



## PArackahollic

Just got in tree, wind seems to be in all directions but no rain here in 4b, haven't seen any movement all week in the eve so it has to get better cause it can't get any worse.


----------



## PA_ENGR

A bit windy but not horrible here in western PA. I am probably a bit overdressed.
Checked trail cams at different spot and had a 3-4 year old buck with a doe for good half a day and then breed her.
Last year most daytime activity here was last two weeks of October into first week of November. Hoping I didn't miss the cruising here.


----------



## bowtechlx

It's sleeting here in 2C, the weathers crazy right now. I hunted turkey and small game from 11am to 4pm. We jumped a bunch of bedded deer, but we did not see anything moving around on their own. The deer were avoiding the wind, and they were only beeded in calm areas like the draws, and gullies.

The hunting will improve if the wind dies down. But if not, I think tonights hunt will be as bad as the weather lol.

And I must tell you that the ticks are awful here this year. It's common to find a tick or two on each hunt. But today I picked close to 20 off of me. We walked about 4 miles today and 50% of it was pretty thick stuff. But that's the largest number of ticks I ever pulled off of me from one hunt. Be careful and make sure you check your close before and after you bring them in the house.

On a good note , I was granted permission to archery hunt the 400 acre parcel of land that we had small game hunted on today. It's going to be awesome. Their was deer sign and white tails everywhere lol. I also met the owner in person, and he now knows what vehicle I drive. I was limited to hunting a small 20 acre piece of ground until today. So I am super stoked to say the least.

Good luck to all tonight, and remember to stay safe. 

Thanks for reading Brad


----------



## pa.bowhunter

had a great morning! how do I put pics on here?


----------



## Mr. October

pa.bowhunter said:


> had a great morning! how do I put pics on here?


If you have them on your computer, just reply, and glick "Go Advanced". Scroll down to "Manage attachments". There you can upload your pics. You can also do it easily through Tapatalk if you are using your phone.


----------



## Bow Down

*1A Trick or Treat Buck*








I managed this guy yesterday evening during the drizzle. I couldn't hear him on the leaves but saw him sneaking directly away from me. Binos were all fogged up so couldn't tell exactly what he was, only that he was legal. Luckily a few grunts turned him around and the rest is history. Muzzy put him down in 40 yards. Thankful for this and every deer.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats^^^^!


----------



## PAdorn

pa.bowhunter said:


> had a great morning! how do I put pics on here?


Pics, pics, pics!!


----------



## pa.bowhunter

I hope this works.


----------



## PAdorn

pa.bowhunter said:


> View attachment 2074493
> I hope this works.


Awesome buck! Many Congrats! You have a story for us???


----------



## Castellar

Congrats on the bucks this morning guys!!! My part of 4a was brutal today. Gusts over 25mph and rain. Sat it out but only saw turkey and squirrel


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats Bow Down...nice buck.


----------



## rambofirstblood

pa.bowhunter said:


> View attachment 2074493
> I hope this works.


It works!!...nice one


----------



## pa.bowhunter

ok I guess it did! I caught this one cruising bye this morning. I gave him a couple grunts and he came right in. he locked up about 60yds out but a few more soft grunts and I got him to commit. when he got within range I gave him a 100gr rage in the cage! I'm super happy with him!


----------



## bowtechlx

pa.bowhunter said:


> ok I guess it did! I caught this one cruising bye this morning. I gave him a couple grunts and he came right in. he locked up about 60yds out but a few more soft grunts and I got him to commit. when he got within range I gave him a 100gr rage in the cage! I'm super happy with him!


Congrats.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

thanks guys.


----------



## golfanddeernut

saw 4 bucks today, just not big enough.


----------



## nicko

Congrats guys. Some nice bucks hitting the ground.

Got out for a couple hours tonight in the wind and saw nothing. But I went to check one of my trail cams and it looks like some diquebag stole it. I could see somebody had hunted a spot near where I hung the cam as all the leaves had been kicked out around the base of the tree. First we lose permission to our gun hunting property yesterday and today a cam stolen. Been a pretty crappy two days.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

i had one stolen not too long ago. i cannot explain how bad i would love to catch someone in the act! of course i would go to jail and be the bad guy in the end. but we would have to wait for the thief to recover from injuries before we all went to court.....:angry:


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> Congrats guys. Some nice bucks hitting the ground.
> 
> Got out for a couple hours tonight in the wind and saw nothing. But I went to check one of my trail cams and it looks like some diquebag stole it. I could see somebody had hunted a spot near where I hung the cam as all the leaves had been kicked out around the base of the tree. First we lose permission to our gun hunting property yesterday and today a cam stolen. Been a pretty crappy two days.


Sorry to hear that. I hate theives!! And sorry to hear about your hunting property


----------



## jacobh

Man Nick nothing like being kicked when your already down!! Sorry to hear it bro.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I'm getting frustrated up here in 2g. I got permission to hunt a farm down the road from me and always see deer there. Every time I have hunted there for the past week I've only seen one half rack yearling buck. I think I'm gonna hit the state forest Monday I saw more deer there last year than I am seeing this year. Thing that gets me is I spot any night and deer are everywhere and there are rub lines and ground scrapes everywhere. O well if it was easy everyone would do it. I'm gonna out my time in all next week an see hat happens. Rant over.


----------



## Applebag

Very nice bucks to both pabowhunter and bowdown! It seems both of you had similar situations to mine today, had a buck come by out of range, except when I tried to grunt him in he just ignored it and kept moving, I don't know what Im doing wrong or if maybe they just aren't in that stage yet in my area. I saw tons of does and 4 bucks today, 2 small spikers under my stand, a young 6 (passed him), and a decent 8 (the buck that is deaf to grunting). 

Either way I'm super grateful for an awesome day in the woods with lots of action.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

my buddy was hunting 15 minutes down the road from me and tried to call to a mature buck around the same time my situation went down and his buck walked on him also.it could be luck but i think it has alot to do with the bucks personality mixed with alot of hormones!


Applebag said:


> Very nice bucks to both pabowhunter and bowdown! It seems both of you had similar situations to mine today, had a buck come by out of range, except when I tried to grunt him in he just ignored it and kept moving, I don't know what Im doing wrong or if maybe they just aren't in that stage yet in my area. I saw tons of does and 4 bucks today, 2 small spikers under my stand, a young 6 (passed him), and a decent 8 (the buck that is deaf to grunting).
> 
> Either way I'm super grateful for an awesome day in the woods with lots of action.


----------



## 12-Ringer

With the rain not slowing down until late I decided to creep into a small local spot that I have here in 5D...didn't get settled unitl 4:15, saw my first deer, a spike, at 5:00PM. He was doing what I had hoped the deer would be doing, using the E side of creek bank to travel from attck nasty ravine into the oaks. After him there was a steady stream of deer, no shooter buck. The best buck I did see was probably 135" 10-point, but he was about 100 yards away standing in a power line. Not exactly sure where he came from because my back was to that power line. I happened to look over my shoulder around 6 andhe was standing there. He took off into the oak flat that most of the deer which passed by me went into. I was holding hope he'd chase one of them many ladies back down into the creek bottom, needless to say he did not. I did see 17 deer total tonight. 12 passed by in range, the other 5, including the 10 did not come close at all...

Not a bad couple of hours.

Sorry to hear about your spot and your camera Nick, that really sucks!

Monday is shaping up to be hot, winds dropping, temps dropping, bet we'll see a few hero shots from Monday! Congrats to those fortunate and good luck to those still out.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pa.bowhunter said:


> my buddy was hunting 15 minutes down the road from me and tried to call to a mature buck around the same time my situation went down and his buck walked on him also.it could be luck but i think it has alot to do with the bucks personality mixed with alot of hormones!


This time of the year the estrus bleat works much better for me than a grunt. Don't get me wrong, I grunt first, but if that doesn't grab his attention, I go right to the estrus bleat, the main reason I LOVE my TrU Talker.....the Primos Can works great too....never leave home without them this time of year....I'd rather be without my binos that either of those two calls,....

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

pa.bowhunter said:


> ok I guess it did! I caught this one cruising bye this morning. I gave him a couple grunts and he came right in. he locked up about 60yds out but a few more soft grunts and I got him to commit. when he got within range I gave him a 100gr rage in the cage! I'm super happy with him!


Nice! 
I guess you got the pics working. :smile::smile:


----------



## NEDYARB

Although I did come close to a shooter friday afternoon,more of the same this weekend.Numerous young bucks cruising,chasing,grunting.Big boys still laying a little low.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Man Nick nothing like being kicked when your already down!! Sorry to hear it bro.


And whoever hunted that spot was hunting illegally as my buddy and I are the only two people with permission to hunt this property.


----------



## pa.hunter

got it done today! 2-a and yes i know tags not in the ear on his horn with bread tie. 3 grunts here he came its getting good fellas got him thick cover western pa.


----------



## jesses80

well Friday started off slow only seeing a spike in the am in the blind so around 1 my buddy and I decided to due some stalking and went for a long hike and around 5pm we seen to big boys pushing a doe so we tried to sneak in on them and hope the doe would come our way we got with in 80 yards of them when the doe decided she wanted to go over on the other ridge and play boy it was one of those moments you wish you had the rifle me and my buddy would have bolth been tagged out on 2 nice bucks.as for Saturday besides it being cold and snowing off and on we decided at noon to build a fire eat lunch and dry our gloves up some before the afternoon hunt we had a doe come into 50 yards while we where putting out the fire and that was it seen 4 tails on the walk out and 10 in the truck lights on the way home.


----------



## jesses80

great job.


pa.hunter said:


> got it done today! 2-a and yes i know tags not in the ear on his horn with bread tie. 3 grunts here he came its getting good fellas got him thick cover western pa.


----------



## jesses80

also job well done to the other hunters getting done this weekend things are picking up some but still think we are gonna have another trickle rut this year the doe being chased buy to big bucks this weekend was a 2 year old doe and the older doe I have been seeing are still with there young.


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> Congrats guys. Some nice bucks hitting the ground.
> 
> Got out for a couple hours tonight in the wind and saw nothing. But I went to check one of my trail cams and it looks like some diquebag stole it. I could see somebody had hunted a spot near where I hung the cam as all the leaves had been kicked out around the base of the tree. First we lose permission to our gun hunting property yesterday and today a cam stolen. Been a pretty crappy two days.


Sorry to hear it


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Mr. October said:


> Nice!
> I guess you got the pics working. :smile::smile:


Thanks for the help.


----------



## bowtechlx

pa.hunter said:


> got it done today! 2-a and yes i know tags not in the ear on his horn with bread tie. 3 grunts here he came its getting good fellas got him thick cover western pa.


Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## PAdorn

pa.hunter said:


> got it done today! 2-a and yes i know tags not in the ear on his horn with bread tie. 3 grunts here he came its getting good fellas got him thick cover western pa.


Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just spoke with my Pop who is up at the camp in Potter for the next 10 - days and he said it is snowing it's rear end off....and here in 5C we're looking at mid 60s again this week [emoji33] not sure temps matter that much as more and more reports are indicating IT has started.

Joe


----------



## hrtlnd164

After the slow morning, I spent the afternoon in a blind with my daughter. High winds, sleet and no deer was the story of the day here. Got some snow coming now. Covered most of about 100 acres this morning and the only active scrapes are the couple I started back in Sept. Just not seeing the activity here locally.


----------



## Pistolero17

Got out around 2, rain died down around 3 in 5c by me, thought it was going to be a good evening, but only saw a button buck. I haven't seen anything lately, no scrapes or rubs and only movement on cams is at night still??? Tough season for me so far.


----------



## PAdorn

The rut in 4a as long as I remember has always been the best the last week. I've noticed it starting the last week, which tells me that end of week should really start getting good


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Just spoke with my Pop who is up at the camp in Potter for the next 10 - days and he said it is snowing it's rear end off....and here in 5C we're looking at mid 60s again this week [emoji33] not sure temps matter that much as more and more reports are indicating IT has started.
> 
> Joe


 Potter used to bear hunt up that way when i was in school harry detrick was land owner killed one bear never did get a buck tough hunting took me 1-1/2 to get to the top those mountains now it would take me 4 hours good luck


----------



## pope125

Had my daughter out for her first bow hunt ever, she shot a nice doe liver hit going in this morning to find her.


----------



## bowtechlx

pope125 said:


> Had my daughter out for her first bow hunt ever, she shot a nice doe liver hit going in this morning to find her.


Congrats to her, and good luck on finding it this morning.


----------



## pope125

bowtechlx said:


> Congrats to her, and good luck on finding it this morning.


Thanks !!!


----------



## nicko

Good luck with the recovery pope. Hope you find her and congrats to your daughter.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Good luck with the recovery pope. Hope you find her and congrats to your daughter.


Thanks!! For some reason I always had problems posting up pictures from my laptop, If we find her , I'll have my daughter post up the picture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Had my daughter out for her first bow hunt ever, she shot a nice doe liver hit going in this morning to find her.


Awesome Pope..hope you guys find her.

Joe


----------



## zmanastronomy

I harvested this 140lbs doe in NW Penn. last week. I also got a small buck for the freezer. Had a great time. The hills almost killed me though... Florida is flat and I wasn't ready for the hills. I got through it ok, but I was a little sore.

View attachment 2074768


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome Pope..hope you guys find her.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!!! Told my daughter I wanted her up at 7:30am , she loves to sleep till noon. See how much she likes hunting know, lol .


----------



## pope125

zmanastronomy said:


> I harvested this 140lbs doe in NW Penn. last week. I also got a small buck for the freezer. Had a great time. The hills almost killed me though... Florida is flat and I wasn't ready for the hills. I got through it ok, but I was a little sore.
> 
> View attachment 2074768


Congrats !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Thanks Joe!!! Told my daughter I wanted her up at 7:30am , she loves to sleep till noon. See how much she likes hunting know, lol .


Too funny...oh how they change...my 9 year old daughter has been up since 6:30 so she can play on her Ipad...my teenaged niece sleeps until lunch every weekend. Not looking forward to those days.

Where are you guys located?

If you are close and need a hand let me know....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Too funny...oh how they change...my 9 year old daughter has been up since 6:30 so she can play on her Ipad...my teenaged niece sleeps until lunch every weekend. Not looking forward to those days.
> 
> Where are you guys located?
> 
> Joe


 Green Lane , Perkiomenville. I shot a doe a few weeks ago called her for her help cause my eyes are bad at night and second to give her some practice tracking . She tracked the blood for like 150yards we lost blood , found the blood trail again to make a long story short she found the doe . She almost hurled when I started to gut it !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am about an hour away....if you want a hand let me know I can leave now....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I am about an hour away....if you want a hand let me know I can leave now....
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the offer !!!


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Green Lane , Perkiomenville. I shot a doe a few weeks ago called her for her help cause my eyes are bad at night and second to give her some practice tracking . She tracked the blood for like 150yards we lost blood , found the blood trail again to make a long story short she found the doe . She almost hurled when I started to gut it !!


Small world. I live in the exact same area. Upper Frederick. I will also will extend an offer to lend a hand.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer and BillyH, nice job! THAT is what PA threads are supposed to be!Good luck Pope!


----------



## Matt Musto

Had a good night last evening in 5D, right on the border of 5C. Got up andsettled in the tree at 2:30. It continued to rain until around 3 and thats when I saw ,the first three does headed my way. The never came close enough for ashot which I was contemplating taking. They worked around me to thebase of the mountain I was sitting near and that when I saw the first buck come over to harass them. At 140 yards through the binos he looked like a 80 inch eight point with glowing white rack. He pushed the group straight up the mountain. A half hour later another wide but short tined 8 showed up from the opposite way at the base of the mountain. He was milling around and I got out the can anf grunt tube to see i I could get abetter look at him. He heard me through thewind but would not come in. Tried to rattle, nothing. Eventually I lost sight of the 3 year old ashe slowly moved up the mountain. At 4:30 another 8 point, this one a 1 yeal old, came cruisig along the base of the mountain from the direction of the first buck and headed up towards where the previous deer had gone.

At 5:30 I heardsome crashing coming down the mountain and the 3 year old 8 was on the tail of a fleeing doe which was heade in my direction. Took the bow of the holder and got ready. They ended up veering off t0 the left at 54 yards, never stoping. I got a better look at the buck and would have passed. No other deer showed, but I hada good sit and it was a better evening in the stand,weatherwise, than I anticipated. Hope I can get out during the week, but it will be tough losing an hour of light.


----------



## pope125

Thanks for all the offer guys!!! I know its 100% liver shot saw her bed the first time within 60yds , saw her get up Im sure , or hope she won't be far. Gave her like 14 hours .


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck pope! Hope you find her!


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the offer guys!!! I know its 100% liver shot saw her bed the first time within 60yds , saw her get up Im sure , or hope she won't be far. Gave her like 14 hours .


Good luck and if you decide to you want help I am in the neighborhood. I have a young lab with good nose.


----------



## jhauser

haven't seen a deer all morning


----------



## jesses80

congrats to your daughter pope and good luck on the recovery.


----------



## jesses80

congrats on your success in pa.


zmanastronomy said:


> I harvested this 140lbs doe in NW Penn. last week. I also got a small buck for the freezer. Had a great time. The hills almost killed me though... Florida is flat and I wasn't ready for the hills. I got through it ok, but I was a little sore.
> 
> View attachment 2074768


----------



## Squirrel

I braved the elements yesterday and it almost paid off. At 4:00pm I saw movement way out in the thick stuff and thought it sure looked like a deer. I hit the grunt twice and it literally charged right to me. It was a huge bodied 7 pt (brows were broke off). I was a 3.5-4.5 year old deer for sure. The only shot I had was straight down between the shoulder blades and I chose to pass hoping for a better angle but I never got it. But that deer was looking to rumble, he came in fast and aggressive. It was down wind at one time in the brief encounter and was so concerned on finding the buck it never spooked. It was the biggest bodied deer I have seen on Pa public land big woods in 31 years of hunting. Being public land I can't cut shooting lanes and all the saplings killed me, I just never had a clear shot except for the one time.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Great hunt in 2D last night. Settled into the stand at 3:45 pm. Soon after I had a small 8 point and a 3 point cruise past the sand. About 4:45 the wind settled a bit so I decided to rattle. I hit the horns for just a few seconds and a beautiful wide 8 point came running in. He really caught me off guard as I had only been rattling for literally 10 seconds. Anyways I grabbed the bow and quickly came to full draw as he was on me quick. He walked out into an opening and I touched off the release at 25 yards. Unfortunately my arrow hit a tiny limb and the arrow deflected right under him. He bounded off about 100 yards away so I grabbed the horns again and got him to come right back. But this time he circled downwind and that was that. He was a solid 3 yr old probably borderline p&y. Anyways I ended up seeing 6 more doe while on stand. Great hunt regardless of the outcome.


----------



## MWoody

Squirrel said:


> I braved the elements yesterday and it almost paid off. At 4:00pm I saw movement way out in the thick stuff and thought it sure looked like a deer. I hit the grunt twice and it literally charged right to me. It was a huge bodied 7 pt (brows were broke off). I was a 3.5-4.5 year old deer for sure. The only shot I had was straight down between the shoulder blades and I chose to pass hoping for a better angle but I never got it. But that deer was looking to rumble, he came in fast and aggressive. It was down wind at one time in the brief encounter and was so concerned on finding the buck it never spooked. It was the biggest bodied deer I have seen on Pa public land big woods in 31 years of hunting. Being public land I can't cut shooting lanes and all the saplings killed me, I just never had a clear shot except for the one time.



Sure sounded like a fun day in the Pa woods. Hope everybody has some succes in the coming weeks. It's about that time of the year for the big boys to start to roam during day hours. Be safe and shoot straight!!


----------



## tdj8686

*4C Halloween 8 Point*

I harvested this 8 point on Halloween morning. He came in at 100 yards following 2 doe. I snort wheezed twice and all 3 came right to my stand. I posted a pic a few days ago but it didnt show up well so I am posting a better one now.


----------



## jtkratzer

I got skunked Friday and Saturday evenings. I hit a new spot I've never been - a 27 acre farm where the owner says he's suffering thousands in crop damage. He put up an 8' fence all the way around last year and there are still loads of tracks inside the fence. There's a small area of very thick stuff, but too small to get into without spooking anything in it, and still some standing corn. They're either bedding in the those two spots or jumping the fence. Either way, I didn't see anything and with the amount of residential area around it, I'm wondering if they're nocturnal all the time.

Yesterday, I couldn't get into my favorite spot, land owner had some work he wanted to do around the property and his kids had some friends over and wanted to get down into a creek bed I like to hunt near. First time this season he's told me a day wouldn't work to hunt. The wind really wasn't good for that spot, so I wasn't really bummed. Hit an adjacent property from 4 until dark after work and didn't see anything. 

So after only one time out without seeing a deer, I'm on a streak of three in a row. Hopefully things improve next week. Otherwise is going to be the late season cold for me.


----------



## kbob

congrats to all who got a deer!

Combined 6.5 hrs in stand yesterday - didn't see one deer and only 1 squirrel - hope for better next weekend.


----------



## PAdorn

tdj8686 said:


> I harvested this 8 point on Halloween morning. He came in at 100 yards following 2 doe. I snort wheezed twice and all 3 came right to my stand. I posted a pic a few days ago but it didnt show up well so I am posting a better one now.
> ]


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all those successful. My dad said he saw one the other night hunting that would push 170"+ I haven't seen him yet but my dads pretty good at guesstimating


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Had my daughter out for her first bow hunt ever, she shot a nice doe liver hit going in this morning to find her.


----------



## Hammer 1

pope125 said:


> I guess when you kill a animal or say trophy , i SORTA TAKE THE TIME CLEAN UP THE BLODD AND TAKE SOME NICE FIELD PHOTOS .. People from PA are clueless!!


Its nice to see these clueless people are willing to drive an hour to give you a hand locating your deer!!


----------



## shortb

I ventured out yesterday afternoon in 2b......rain and wind off and on. Tbks was the first time I hunted this stand this year. My dad hunted friday am and saw a small 6pt. At 515 I caught a piece of a deer moving in thick brush above me. 20min later a buck my dad has on trailcam works his way to a scrape line 30 yds away. He works the scrape and continues to 18yds and is stopped broadside. I draw and settle the pin, then let off and let him walk. He's prob about 120" with a "bladed" g2. I have 7 days of vacation coming up with some good stands to hunt. Rewarding encounter though..... Considering the miserable weather I sat through.


----------



## nicko

Looks like you recovered your daughter's deer pope. Congrats! But the link you provided won't work.


----------



## nicko

Hammer 1 said:


> Its nice to see these clueless people are willing to drive an hour to give you a hand locating your deer!!


This thread has finally taken a good turn. Let's try to leave arguments from the past in the past.


----------



## Silent stalk

Found this one walking in yesterday afternoon as the rain tapered off. 









Around 5:00 a decent 6 point comes bolting in. Not chasing anything but running from something. I stop him to get a good look and decide to pass hoping a bigger buck chased him out. NOPE! A few minutes later a guy and his son come walking in from a neighboring property with a F***ing rifle in his hand!! No orange on either of them! I freeze not sure what to do, I see them go down to the dead dear and make a phone call. Got me curious. So, as they get closer I let them know I'm there, holding back all my emotions I bite my tongue and not give this a**hole any reason to shoot me in my tree. 

I ask them if they saw the deer. He says yes, his brother shot it the other day and couldn't find it. In my mind I'm praying it was by LEAGAL means. Like a "I made a bad shot and can't find my dear" thread from here, but it was in a easy to get into open area that anyone would/should be able to find a deer in. I ask what he was using and the guy holds up his rifle. HIS RIFLE!!

I thank God I was in my stand 20' above this guy and not on the ground eye to eye because I don't think I could have held it together. 
I was PISSED!

They go about their business and as soon as they're out of sight I start packing it in and getting down and out of the area. No lie, the moment my feet hit the ground ..!!BOOM!!.. A shot rings out from the field behind me. 

I'm not sure what to do about it. Last night my main concern was getting out of there. Now I feel I should call the authorities in on this. I'm most likely not going back in there this year knowing that there's at least 2 guys hunting with rifles a full month before firearms starts up. The land owner doesn't seem to care and I don't pay to play so...?

I talked to my wife about it this morning and she thinks I should just stay out of it and the woods but if I'm that conflicted over it to pray about it. My ethics are what's conflicted here. I'm a live and let live kind of guy by nature but as a hunter, a bowhunter, these guys need to be delt with. 

Sorry. 
Just needed to vent a little. 


Congrats to all who have been successful so far this year.


----------



## Applebag

Thats very interesting how the deers hair just melted off the sides like that.

Also, were you close enough to see if it was a muzzle loader? Maybe your faith in humanity doesn't have to be gone after all lol. Or maybe he's just some poacher douchenozzle who is dumb enough to walk across property lines defying multiple game laws and admitting it to anyone who asks. I guess that's why all of us from PA get such a bad rep, and furthermore why its so much more important for us to ethically bow hunt instead of enlisting into the orange army.


----------



## C_McK

Well after last evening I feel confident in my scent practices and my rut stand. I had 4 does around me from 4:30-6:30. First 1, then 2 more, and finally an old old doe later. They were downwind and as close as 7 yards with not a single tail flick or stomp. The old doe noticed me, but after an agonizing few minutes she was done looking through me. I was able to get my bow up and go through the motions on each doe, but I'm not taking a doe this close to rut. I grew up on a beef farm so I don't need the meat and the doe/buck numbers seem fairly close according to the algorithm from QDMA.

I've yet to see rut/pre-rut activity on our property, so I'm hoping next two weekends do the trick. That's my update from 1A.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> This thread has finally taken a good turn. Let's try to leave arguments from the past in the past.


Thanks Nick!! Yes I've said things in the past I'm not proud of and I apologize to all the people i offended .


----------



## Silent stalk

Applebag said:


> Thats very interesting how the deers hair just melted off the sides like that.
> 
> Also, were you close enough to see if it was a muzzle loader? Maybe your faith in humanity doesn't have to be gone after all lol. Or maybe he's just some poacher douchenozzle who is dumb enough to walk across property lines defying multiple game laws and admitting it to anyone who asks. I guess that's why all of us from PA get such a bad rep, and furthermore why its so much more important for us to ethically bow hunt instead of enlisting into the orange army.


I thought the same thing about the hair. Maybe in part do to the rain yesterday, or maybe all of the maggots caused it. I don't know. 

As far as what he was carrying... Was definitely a rifle and not a muzzleloader. No matter, it sucks. 

In the past 2 years I've seen some, let's say "questionable" ethics afield. Most involving crossbow hunters but this is the first time I've come across a deer hunter with a rifle during archery season. Sadly it's not all that uncommon in our state.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Just got back from checking cams and scouting some new areas. Nothing too exciting. Nocked out a big doe, thought it was a huge buck but just a doe next to the parking lot.
After checking cams from the past two weeks seems like most of the big bucks are now traveling 11-2. Still getting some at night. Still can't believe I had a really nice by my stand 4 hours before I got there on Thursday. He was there guarding a doe and chasing small bucks from 11-3 until he bred the doe and apparently parted ways as I got no more pics of the deer. Got nice different bucks all over the place but they are not when I am in a stand go figure. Hoping odds are in my favor for the next two weeks.
By the way it seems even windier than yesterday. Glad I am not in a stand today


----------



## rmm60985

My dad connected on this 10 yesterday morning. He was sitting on an intersection of two log roads and he started to blind call. He said this buck ran into the intersection with the hair on the back of his neck standing up, looking for a fight. My dad had hunted the stand the night before and there were fresh scrapes and rubs. He said "I know where he lives, I just haven't crossed paths with him yet". He scored out at 126". Huge bodied deer.. I guessed 5.5 years old.


----------



## PAdorn

Very nice! ^^^^^


----------



## alancac98

Yesterday morning, I hiked a mile and a half in for a sit in an area riddled with huge rubs and scraps. Only saw one deer - a 6 point with about an 18 inch spread. He came from left to right and never got closer than 65 yards. Through everything I had at him, but he was on a mission. I don't think he is the one that made those rubs and scraps. As I got in, there were two deer already there. One was bedded down about 20 yards above the scrap and the other one was to my left as I climbed the tree. They stuck around until I was almost settled in the stand, then disappeared in the dark. There was an enormous scrape in front of me. figured the doe may have been in heat. The 6 pointer went straight to where she had laid down, rooted for a bit, then headed off in the direction I think the two deer had gone. What was strange was there are still acorns everywhere out there and I never saw a single chippy or squirrel all morning, but it is big rattle snake territory. Next rip in will be next Saturday I hope , and hopefully, catch a glimpse of what made the rubs, though it could have been the 6.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Saw a small buck chasing a doe late yesterday afternoon and had a big doe feeding in the foodplot i was sitting over for about a half hour. Had a coating of snow on the ground this morning as i left 3A and headed home for 5C. Gonna hit my spot this week that i stay out of until the rut and hopefully a giant walks by.


----------



## Mr. October

Silent stalk said:


> I thought the same thing about the hair. Maybe in part do to the rain yesterday, or maybe all of the maggots caused it. I don't know.
> 
> As far as what he was carrying... Was definitely a rifle and not a muzzleloader. No matter, it sucks.
> 
> In the past 2 years I've seen some, let's say "questionable" ethics afield. Most involving crossbow hunters but this is the first time I've come across a deer hunter with a rifle during archery season. Sadly it's not all that uncommon in our state.


It doesn't matter what it was. The early firearms season is antlerless only. I'd have been on the phone worth the Pgc about it the moment they walked away and not be conflicted about it a bit.


----------



## Mr. October

Did everyone get up and go to church this morning since they couldn't go hunting?


----------



## Mathias

60985- great buck!

We moved a stand this morning to an area that is littered with scrapes, had one there a few years back and saw some bruisers. Another guy with permission horned in on my area and I pulled out, he no longer hunts.


----------



## PAdorn

Mr. October said:


> Did everyone get up and go to church this morning since they couldn't go hunting?


Nope. Me, my wife and 3 kids went for a walk in the woods. Woulda been nice to hunt although it was a nice walk with the family


----------



## PAdorn

Mr. October said:


> It doesn't matter what it was. The early firearms season is antlerless only. I'd have been on the phone worth the Pgc about it the moment they walked away and not be conflicted about it a bit.


I would have too


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Did everyone get up and go to church this morning since they couldn't go hunting?


Sure did. My church is predominantly farmers, so it pays to go to church...lol!


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Sure did. My church is predominantly farmers, so it pays to go to church...lol!


Well played!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Sure did. My church is predominantly farmers, so it pays to go to church...lol!


Lol! Hopefully there was a social hour afterward.


----------



## Silent stalk

Mr. October said:


> It doesn't matter what it was. The early firearms season is antlerless only. I'd have been on the phone worth the Pgc about it the moment they walked away and not be conflicted about it a bit.


The conflict was only temporary. 
The call was made and I'm waiting on a call back. I've also reported via email through the states report a poacher program. 

I'm hoping at least one of the two brothers is caught. I don't expect much to come from it but I'm hopeful. At worst the WCO will keep an eye on the area.


----------



## Mr. October

Silent stalk said:


> The conflict was only temporary.
> The call was made and I'm waiting on a call back.
> 
> I'm hoping at least one of the two brothers is caught. I don't expect much to come from it but I'm hopeful. At worst the WCO will keep an eye on the area.


Nicely done. I wasn't calling you out just hoping to help with the conflict.


----------



## PaHick

Silent stalk said:


> The conflict was only temporary.
> The call was made and I'm waiting on a call back. I've also reported via email through the states report a poacher program.
> 
> I'm hoping at least one of the two brothers is caught. I don't expect much to come from it but I'm hopeful. At worst the WCO will keep an eye on the area.


You guys do realize you can hunt turkey right now with a rifle right?
The orange is the violation. I hunt Turks with rifle sometimes as well .223/.218B


----------



## Silent stalk

PaHick said:


> You guys do realize you can hunt turkey right now with a rifle right?
> The orange is the violation. I hunt Turks with rifle sometimes as well .223/.218B


No fall bird in my area 5C, and I thought turkey is only shotgun and archery tackle.


Edit: just checked the regs. and your right about rifles being allowed for fall turkey but still no turkey here


----------



## PaHick

It may be where you live here it's rifle, shotgun or archery and turkey came in on Saturday here. 
If you are excempt because of your area. City type area. then I would definitely say something fishy going on. Istl can't get over how the fur melted off that deer. Odd.


----------



## PaHick

Man I got 4 single days to burn and idk when to use em. Decisions decisions....


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaHick said:


> Man I got 4 single days to burn and idk when to use em. Decisions decisions....


IF I could one of mine would definitely be tomorrow....probably Wednesday of this week too as the front is coming in on Thursday perhaps negatively effecting Thursday and Friday....long term isn't looking good for Monday of next week either - NO TIME LIKE THE PRESENT....

Congrats on the new folks giving a few great buck a dirt nap....

Joe


----------



## DustinArner

Scouted a new spot deep and remote on public land 2 weeks ago. Pulled the cam today. Saw a 130" buck and 3 smaller bucks cruising midday as I was doing so. Then I found this guy on our mock scrapes.


----------



## jesses80

that's a nice one good luck on getting on him.


DustinArner said:


> Scouted a new spot deep and remote on public land 2 weeks ago. Pulled the cam today. Saw a 130" buck and 3 smaller bucks cruising midday as I was doing so. Then I found this guy on our mock scrapes.
> View attachment 2075252
> 
> View attachment 2075256
> 
> View attachment 2075261
> 
> View attachment 2075266


----------



## jesses80

any of you guys try using a decoy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have had do good success with mine in the past. I may break mine out this week.

Good luck to everyone this week....

Joe


----------



## nicko

I can't get out tomorrow but will be out for an early morning hunt on Tuesday. Saturday morning is looking good right now.


----------



## jesses80

I never tried one before thinking of trying it out this weekend do you just use a doe or just a buck or both.


12-Ringer said:


> I have had do good success with mine in the past. I may break mine out this week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this week....
> 
> Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

never owned a deer decoy before, until a few days ago...early x-mas gift.

I'll be out tomorrow morning and may take the decoy along.
Good luck to those going out this week...and a big *congratulations* to those who got lucky so far in this thread!


----------



## 12-Ringer

jesses80 said:


> I never tried one before thinking of trying it out this weekend do you just use a doe or just a buck or both.


My best success has been with both. Set up downwind of the set with the buck facing your location. Add some toilet paper to the ears and tail for movement in the wind. Keep all scent OFF of the dekes, spray them liberally with your choice of scent killer, but don't add any buck or doe scents to the dekes themselves. I prefer to set them on the edge of a food source that can be seen from several woodlot "edges". I have had buck approach from more than 300 yards away. Be sure the buck deke is set well within your effective range. I like about 15 yards between the buck and doe dekes with the buck being closest to me; usually 25 yards or so....

Good luck, keep us posted and take some pics...I always leave cam at home....

Joe


----------



## jesses80

thanks for the tips I will be trying them out in the woods in an area that has been select cut in all directions and has surrounding clear cuts and thickets that's holding some monsters that I can't get to commit to my calls .


12-Ringer said:


> My best success has been with both. Set up downwind of the set with the buck facing your location. Add some toilet paper to the ears and tail for movement in the wind. Keep all scent OFF of the dekes, spray them liberally with your choice of scent killer, but don't add any buck or doe scents to the dekes themselves. I prefer to set them on the edge of a food source that can be seen from several woodlot "edges". I have had buck approach from more than 300 yards away. Be sure the buck deke is set well within your effective range. I like about 15 yards between the buck and doe dekes with the buck being closest to me; usually 25 yards or so....
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted and take some pics...I always leave cam at home....
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jesses80 said:


> thanks for the tips I will be trying them out in the woods in an area that has been select cut in all directions and has surrounding clear cuts and thickets that's holding some monsters that I can't get to commit to my calls .


That should be an interesting set up. A little rattling goes a long way in this type of situation. I can tell you from experience the most important factor is that you are down the end of the decoys. No matter how many times or in whatever state I've tried this the buck always circle downwind of the decoys. 

If you fast forward to 8:35ish on the video clip below you can see the general setup. This is Kansas and Pennsylvania, but you can get the general idea.

KS with Richard 08: http://youtu.be/uB6Ccd8da_8

You'll notice, after he kills the decoy he goes over to the DOE decoy and its just like, hey I just kicked the s*** out of your old man you better come with me....

Joe


----------



## Deerslayer Jr.

Got this wide six point Saturday morning. Came in to rattling. Couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## bowtechlx

Deerslayer Jr. said:


> Got this wide six point Saturday morning. Came in to rattling. Couldn't be more pleased!
> View attachment 2075502


Congrats on a nice buck. Looks like something is on fire behind you lol.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> You'll notice, after he kills the decoy he goes over to the DOE decoy and its just like, hey I just kicked the s*** out of your old man you better come with me....


Lol that made me chuckle.

Now don't laugh at me, but I don't have a decoy right now, do you think a glendale buck would work?  I have been considering either putting him in front of the stand (he's a nice 10 pt) or taking the antlers off for a white trash doe setup. 

I had 4 young bucks pass me on Saturday, all on a mission and not even phased by any sounds I've made. I'd like to use the glendale to hopefully get a more mature deer in and maybe even stop for a moment, but I won't if its obvious and will spook them. (Side note: when I look out of my brothers kitchen window, the glendale tricks me every time until I remember its just our target lol) Any advice helps!


----------



## jesses80

great job and your living up to your user name congrats on your success.


Deerslayer Jr. said:


> Got this wide six point Saturday morning. Came in to rattling. Couldn't be more pleased!
> View attachment 2075502


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> Lol that made me chuckle.
> 
> Now don't laugh at me, but I don't have a decoy right now, do you think a glendale buck would work?  I have been considering either putting him in front of the stand (he's a nice 10 pt) or taking the antlers off for a white trash doe setup.
> 
> I had 4 young bucks pass me on Saturday, all on a mission and not even phased by any sounds I've made. I'd like to use the glendale to hopefully get a more mature deer in and maybe even stop for a moment, but I won't if its obvious and will spook them. (Side note: when I look out of my brothers kitchen window, the glendale tricks me every time until I remember its just our target lol) Any advice helps!


Yep....not only would it work, it is easier to transport and much quieter. The doe deke in that clip was a 3d target. Only "bad" thing about the targets is that they tend to hold scent more than the hard plastic and many hunters store their targets in garages where they also store gasoline driven machinery. 

If you try it, be sure to share your results..

Good luck
Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Jr....congrats!

Joe


----------



## Applebag

Nice buck deerslayer! He's wide for a six for sure.



12-Ringer said:


> If you try it, be sure to share your results.


I think I'm going to take a day off this week, depending on the weather. And I am definitely going to give the decoy a shot. What have I got to lose? 

It was pretty cool to watch that buck demolish your deke in that clip. I think I'm going to leave the antlers on for the first sit and see what happens. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## PAdorn

Nice buck Jr!


----------



## Mr. October

Deerslayer Jr. said:


> Got this wide six point Saturday morning. Came in to rattling. Couldn't be more pleased!
> View attachment 2075502


Nice!


----------



## Billy H

Set up in a drainage on the edge of a fresh rye field. Competing with standing corn half mile up the road. Hoping they travek through here to seek shelter in the bottom from the wind. 

Nice morning a bit breezy and winds supposed to pick up.


----------



## Eman89so

Buck chasing hard big body couldn't count pts too thick


----------



## MWoody

Good day but hope everybody is dressed for the cold temps!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not as cold as I thought this morning, but winds are a little more intense than I thought. Not bad just unexpected. Set - up in a saddle between two bedding areas. Corn is getting cut about a mile away and soybeans were cut last week. Usually the time they start heading onto this oak ridge. We'll see.....

Good luck guys..
Joe


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck just chased three doe along field edge into the creek and stopped right under the stand i am not in. I am about ate up right now.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. I'll be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys saw a decent buck walking field edge this morning on my way to work. I am worried though not seeing many does


----------



## jesses80

was shot Saturday morning in elk county out on rt 948 his brother also got a nice buck there Saturday morning.


----------



## bowtechlx

jesses80 said:


> View attachment 2075626
> was shot Saturday morning in elk county out on rt 948 his brother also got a nice buck there Saturday morning.


That things a beast. Congrats to the both of them. I wish I knew the story.


----------



## TRex18

bowtechlx said:


> That things a beast. Congrats to the both of them. I wish I knew the story.


That things is HUGE !!!!!! Congrats on that bruiser!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Warren county


----------



## BoHunter0210

WOW! Those are studs for sure!


----------



## jesses80

what a beautiful buck wonder how much that deer weighed.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Warren county


----------



## falconduke

Palmated that bucks gorgeous. Did you take it? 160 ish?


----------



## PaHick

Wow man. Those are studs! Congratulations to those guys!


----------



## PAdorn

Wow both those bucks are definitely studs!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

falconduke said:


> Palmated that bucks gorgeous. Did you take it? 160 ish?


A guy i know shot it saturday night.said he walked up the ridge sat down a couple minutes later it walked right up to him.another buddy of mine put a tape on it,he said it was 145,but i dont know how accurate he is scoring


----------



## PABowhunter2011

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A guy i know shot it saturday night.said he walked up the ridge sat down a couple minutes later it walked right up to him.another buddy of mine put a tape on it,he said it was 145,but i dont know how accurate he is scoring


That's a nice buck palmated congrats to your buddy! I'm not great a scoring but it definitely looks bigger than 145.


----------



## Double"O"

Ill be out again tonight...hopefully things improve for me. Been my slowest, toughest season in years

Then again ive had five straight awesome years soooo ... laws of averages i guess lol


----------



## Mr. October

jesses80 said:


> View attachment 2075626
> was shot Saturday morning in elk county out on rt 948 his brother also got a nice buck there Saturday morning.


All I can say is DAMN! That is a bruiser. Nice job.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Saw 2 different 8 pointers chasing a doe this morning right under me. A buddy of mine is hunting another farm close by and saw a nice mature buck chasing a doe this morning. We are in 2b, Westmoreland.


----------



## Joebert

jesses80 said:


> View attachment 2075626
> was shot Saturday morning in elk county out on rt 948 his brother also got a nice buck there Saturday morning.


Congrats! That's a slammer for sure!


----------



## Polls822

Saw another roadkill buck on the parkway on my way into work down in Pittsburgh. This one was just short of the squirrel hill tunnels going towards the city.


----------



## Joebert

Polls822 said:


> Saw another roadkill buck on the parkway on my way into work down in Pittsburgh. This one was just short of the squirrel hill tunnels going towards the city.


I've only seen one small buck hit in the last week but I have seen about 6 doe on the same stretch of road in the same time. Things are starting to heat up I am in 2c westmorland


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've spent at least one weekend every year bow hunting my uncles land in 3C but in those 13 years I've never been able to arrow a buck. I've taken a few with a rifle and seen them but just haven't slipped an arrow in one. Got busted drawing on one last year after 4 hard deer less days and needed a little redemption. 

Couldn't have picked better weather for Saturday, mid 30's overcast but no rain. Started rattling and grunting every so often and on my 3 sequence this guy came down the mountain hitting scrapes. Never saw his busted g2 in the thick cover just saw he was almost to his ears and had 4 on his right side and grabbed the bow. hit him in the heart and he only made about 3 leaps before he tipped over. 

Couldn't be more pleased with not one but two bucks with my bow this year in PA and NY and I got to come home 3 days early to my 3 month old and wife. 
















Some serious giants are showing up in this thread!


----------



## PAdorn

Pa is producing some bruisers!


----------



## naturalsteel

Awesome bucks! Congrats to the above!! Little slow here in 4E this morning. Getting daytime pics of bucks on scrapes but no cruising yet by the big boys . Try again this afternoon. Good Luck to All!


----------



## Billy H

Guess I have to move this stand. Tree blew down making it a death trap


----------



## archeryninja

irnwrkr3 said:


> Saw 2 different 8 pointers chasing a doe this morning right under me. A buddy of mine is hunting another farm close by and saw a nice mature buck chasing a doe this morning. We are in 2b, Westmoreland.



Should have used your Kenny "G" decoy....lol


----------



## Joebert

P


TauntoHawk said:


> I've spent at least one weekend every year bow hunting my uncles land in 3C but in those 13 years I've never been able to arrow a buck. I've taken a few with a rifle and seen them but just haven't slipped an arrow in one. Got busted drawing on one last year after 4 hard deer less days and needed a little redemption.
> 
> Couldn't have picked better weather for Saturday, mid 30's overcast but no rain. Started rattling and grunting every so often and on my 3 sequence this guy came down the mountain hitting scrapes. Never saw his busted g2 in the thick cover just saw he was almost to his ears and had 4 on his right side and grabbed the bow. hit him in the heart and he only made about 3 leaps before he tipped over.
> 
> Couldn't be more pleased with not one but two bucks with my bow this year in PA and NY and I got to come home 3 days early to my 3 month old and wife.
> 
> View attachment 2075693
> 
> View attachment 2075695
> 
> 
> Some serious giants are showing up in this thread!



Congrats! Very nice buck


----------



## bigredxlt

Sat for a few hours this morning with the girlfriend. It was pretty slow, but I was able to bring in a small 6 point in with a few grunts.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Taunto!


----------



## tyepsu

Sat from 6 to 10 this morning and only saw a 1 1/2 year old fork horn. I should have sat at my other stand on the same property. 3 different deer walked in front of my camera by that stand this morning. Unfortunately, they were so close to the camera, that by the time it triggered I just got back ends of the deer. I think I will be there tomorrow if the wind is correct. Heading back out around 1:30. I have off the entire week and next Monday.


----------



## bowtechlx

Billy H said:


> View attachment 2075727
> 
> 
> Guess I have to move this stand. Tree blew down making it a death trap


That's never good. Make sure your safe, and bring a buddy just in case. Good luck recovering it.


----------



## adidazman15

Saw one buck at first light then a doe around 8am. Wind was blowing harder then I expected. Hoping for some more movement tonight in SE Pa.


----------



## bowtechlx

TauntoHawk said:


> I've spent at least one weekend every year bow hunting my uncles land in 3C but in those 13 years I've never been able to arrow a buck. I've taken a few with a rifle and seen them but just haven't slipped an arrow in one. Got busted drawing on one last year after 4 hard deer less days and needed a little redemption.
> 
> Couldn't have picked better weather for Saturday, mid 30's overcast but no rain. Started rattling and grunting every so often and on my 3 sequence this guy came down the mountain hitting scrapes. Never saw his busted g2 in the thick cover just saw he was almost to his ears and had 4 on his right side and grabbed the bow. hit him in the heart and he only made about 3 leaps before he tipped over.
> 
> Couldn't be more pleased with not one but two bucks with my bow this year in PA and NY and I got to come home 3 days early to my 3 month old and wife.
> 
> View attachment 2075693
> 
> View attachment 2075695
> 
> 
> Some serious giants are showing up in this thread!


Congrats that looks like a pretty old buck.


----------



## pa.hunter

TauntoHawk said:


> I've spent at least one weekend every year bow hunting my uncles land in 3C but in those 13 years I've never been able to arrow a buck. I've taken a few with a rifle and seen them but just haven't slipped an arrow in one. Got busted drawing on one last year after 4 hard deer less days and needed a little redemption.
> 
> Couldn't have picked better weather for Saturday, mid 30's overcast but no rain. Started rattling and grunting every so often and on my 3 sequence this guy came down the mountain hitting scrapes. Never saw his busted g2 in the thick cover just saw he was almost to his ears and had 4 on his right side and grabbed the bow. hit him in the heart and he only made about 3 leaps before he tipped over.
> 
> Couldn't be more pleased with not one but two bucks with my bow this year in PA and NY and I got to come home 3 days early to my 3 month old and wife.
> 
> View attachment 2075693
> 
> View attachment 2075695
> 
> 
> Some serious giants are showing up in this thread!


nice!:wink:


----------



## Sniper26

Leaving for the PA state police academy November 16th. quit my old job, got enough $ saved up to take me to the academy. so from now till the 15th I am only leaving the stand to sleep and sh*t  good luck out there fellas.


----------



## TauntoHawk

bowtechlx said:


> Congrats that looks like a pretty old buck.


Thanks, just 2.5yr old scraper looking for another fight he was pretty lean I don't think he weighted more than 120 dressed. No ag fields and apples and acorns were non existent this year. His teeth didn't have any of the excessive wear like my NY buck.


----------



## tom071984

Been out all day..saw the same small buck at 7 and 9 but nothing since


----------



## 12-Ringer

I knew today was going to be a hot day - all of the conditions were lining up just right. I let my cousin use my pinch point stand it paid off for him as he dropped a typical PA 3.5 year old 8-point(pic below). He shot at 7:15, didn't find the deer until 1, made a "decent" shot hitting the deer in the liver. He waited an hour after the shot before he even went to look for his arrow, during that hour he saw 4-more buck and the one poor "hot doe" that was leading them around. Patience surely paid off as we found him in some nasty, gnarly crap, and we did find two beds, so he didn't run off and fall over. 

My Pop is up at camp in Potter, he had 5 deer come by before 7 and he shot and dropped a doe. She dropped within sight, so he got down, dressed her tagged her took her back to the house and then climbed into a different stand on the property. 

Not quite the success story for me yet, but I am happy for my hunting buddies, who just also happen to be family members....wish I could be out there now, but commitments keep me form the tree tonight. I will be hitting it hard in the next few days with all day sits planned for tomorrow, Wednesday, Friday (if weather permits) and Saturday.

Here is the 8....


Good luck guys....I am thinking Wednesday will be a good day with the front coming in on Thursday. Temps will be warm, but didn't seem to bother them this morning. Saturday is looking real good, but I usually end up competing with a few guys who can only hunt weekends. Keep in mind most of reports are coming from public land, including the 8-above....




Joe


----------



## bigredxlt

Wow Ringer you are too nice to your cousin. That is a great PA buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just got another call - a good buddy just dropped another one - one of those "it happened so fast I'm not really sure how big, but a shooter for me..." deals. A shooter for him is likely at least what is in the pic above...as soon as I get the pic, which I am assuming will be within the hour - I'll post. He saw the deer drop, but has to climb down, get his gear back to his vehicle, etc... before he tackles the dressing process....

One of ladies who works for me told me her husband smoked a 9-point this morning. She shared the pic on her phone, but I didn't ask for a copy. It was a nice buck, a little heavier than the one above, not as wide, but higher.


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wish I could have stayed out all day today, instead I am in my Brooks Bothers suit, sitting my car right now glassing a 130" class 10-point fend off at least 1/2 dozen dinks. He has a doe pinned against the hedgerow, between a fresh cut soybean field and the last bit of standing corn in the area. I am assuming any minute she will slip into the corn and take the horny hoard with her....did I mention this is all taking place within 40 yards of one of my stands.....

STAY POSITIVE JOE, STAY POSITIVE....

Joe


----------



## Double"O"

I have seen five turkeys tonight...thats it. Not even a damn squirell


----------



## Billy H

Mostly uneventfull afternoon hunt. One yearling doe passed by at 25 yards. Back at it again tomorrow.


----------



## unklechuckles19

Sniper26 said:


> Leaving for the PA state police academy November 16th. quit my old job, got enough $ saved up to take me to the academy. so from now till the 15th I am only leaving the stand to sleep and sh*t  good luck out there fellas.


Good luck! Just got my ranking from the last written/oral testing round. Good luck in the woods too, hope you score before you head off to Hershey.


----------



## skinner2

I was out this morning and saw 11 doe and three buck. One dink buck that came through 3 different times . I then saw a 6 point that I passed on and a nicer buck that I would of shot if I had the chance. Both the 6 point and the nicer one were pushing does. The nicer one would never come out of the thick stuff but could tell he had nice tine length.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck guys....I am thinking Wednesday will be a good day with the front coming in on Thursday. Temps will be warm, but didn't seem to bother them this morning. Saturday is looking real good, but I usually end up competing with a few guys who can only hunt weekends. Keep in mind most of reports are coming from public land, including the 8-above....


 Nice buck your bro got Ringer!

I feel like Wednesday is gonna be good. Taking the day off to try and catch the front end of the cold front, high pressure system, the weather says.

Good luck tomorrow and I'll be posting Wednesday with updates on the decoy setup!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Here is the 8....


...looks like your cous owes you a cold 1!

Lots of activity friday morning at the property i was at but my hunt this morn yielded a single doe passing through and that was it. My b-in-law saw nodda. Was a bit breezier this morn than i would have liked, thought i heard a turkey but was tough to tell.
2 weeks ago i had 3 longbeards at my feet at that stand but they since have disappeared.

Gonna try the narrow little river bottom close to home tomorrow morning. Hunted it 4 times this season and seen doe 3 out 4 times...seeing a decent buck won't be likely but you never know! Had a trail cam in there briefly and got a pic of 160-170lb buck with an oddball rack...came by the camera so close i could only get a look at 1 side of his rack.


----------



## ArcherAdam

Got this guy tonight. 

Had planned on going to one of my public land mountain spots but could not get out of work early enough. So I went locally. Needless to say when hanging my stand at 1:30 this guy was trailing a doe grunting past me at 40 yards. At 4:30 he came past me from the direction he last was. My 3rd best buck. 2.5 year old 8 point. Pretty light weight...doubt he dressed more than 110#.


----------



## Kentucky Lake

It looks like Pennsylvania can grow some big Bucks.


----------



## golfanddeernut

got it done tonight, found a new tree that is awesome saw 10 bucks in 3 sits. I should have probably waited since the big ones would be on their feet soon but was happy with this guy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys .... yesterday was a good day....let's see what is in store for today....

I can tell you this...not what you expect to see on November 4th...









Good luck today!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to those that hit the mark. Like Joe said it is warm out here this morning. Good thing too because I left my hat in the truck arghh!!Set up in a spot i have not been yet this year. Close to a major road but nice and thick

Good luck today fellas.


----------



## Viper69

Sniper26 said:


> Leaving for the PA state police academy November 16th. quit my old job, got enough $ saved up to take me to the academy. so from now till the 15th I am only leaving the stand to sleep and sh*t  good luck out there fellas.


Good luck brother. Just retired.


----------



## PAdorn

Some nice bucks being dropped! Good luck everyone! I won't get out until at least Friday. But Saturday I am going to my little " honey hole" . I've had great success there the past four years when I decided to put a stand there. And I always wait to hunt it until this time of year. This week can't go fast enough


----------



## bmh143

Good luck to everyone today! Have meetings in Baltimore til 4 then headed north to my centre county camp to hunt til Saturday. Having a borderline panic attack right now.


----------



## bkellybe

Awesome job to everyone getting it done! Good luck to the rest of you guys! Looks like some real cold on the way for next week!


----------



## nicko

Just had three come through about 75 yards out.....one was a young buck, maybe a button grunting the entire time. I can hear them up on the hillside above me rustling around. Also bumped one on the way in at 5am and whatever it was stunk. Smelled more deer musk spilling down from the hill above me on the walk in. Rut odor is literally in the air.


----------



## MWoody

Just had a small buck run through my neighborhood. Warmer temps today in Westmoreland co but nonetheless it's that time if the year. Good luck to all and shoot straight!!


----------



## forkhorn83

Not seeing much chasing on my farm yet (1A). Pulled an all dayer yesterday and saw a decent 8 point, 3 does, and 2 button bucks. The big boy was out in the bean field feeding when I was walking to my car last night - guess that's how it works. I have vacation scheduled for the rest of the week, but might cut it short and take next Mon - Wed off after looking at the extended forecast this morning. Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Crazy start to my morning..get a all set in the stand at 5 and realize I didn't have my quiver  at that point BEST hope was that it was in the car and that I didn't drop it somewhere on the way in...hustle back, sure enough in the car, hustle all the way back to the stand, of course sweating like a pig...get everything set..clock reads 5:55. Certainly light enough to shoot, figured I just mad all that racket coming in here and rhe wind is really in my favor so I grabbed the horns for a few seconds of rattling...In rush a love sick 6 and a button buck...nice feeling after the way the morning started; sure would have been better if it were a big ole' slob...

Good luck everyone

Joe


----------



## pa.hunter

Viper69 said:


> Good luck brother. Just retired.


retiredccasion16::toothy2::toothy2::band::jazzmatazzes::guitarist2::rockhard::cheer2::cheer2::nixon:


----------



## Billy H

Starting to second guess my stand choice this morning. From my vantage point I see no sign of recent activity, and I forgot how miserable it is constantly listening to tires singing on the road two hundred yards away. It just echos down here. Going to stick out till mid day then go elsewhere this afternoon. Had lots of deer on cam here early Sept.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

715 this morning came through protecting his doe from another buck who was roaring and all kinds of upset!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> 715 this morning came through protecting his doe from another buck who was roaring and all kinds of upset!!
> View attachment 2076358
> View attachment 2076359


Nice....congrats on a good PA buck!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck gongrats.


----------



## nicko

Nice buck. Congrats!

Just had a small racked but legal buck cruise through about 60 yards out. I tried calling hm on for a closer look but I don't think he even heard my calls as the leaves are so dry and noisy today. This morning has by far been my best day of hunting this year.


----------



## bmh143

Nice buck one shot. Hope that's me or the girlfriend tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Great buck one shot, congrats.
My Son took my stand last night, saw the biggest buck of his life, walked right under him and straight out, following a mature doe. No shot! 9pt said it was 20+". It's a stand for this time of the season, I see some dandies there each Fall. 
I'm off the next 4 days, cannot wait to get out!


----------



## Mr. October

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> 715 this morning came through protecting his doe from another buck who was roaring and all kinds of upset!!
> View attachment 2076358
> View attachment 2076359


Very nice!


----------



## archeryninja

Good buck oneshot. After today I'm off for 2 weeks. I can hardly sit still. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PAdorn

Nice buck one shot. Congrats!


----------



## tom071984

Just passed a 2.5 yo 7......hope I dont regret that


----------



## River420Bottom

So many bucks hitting the ground, just got back from NY saw a giant almost sealed it but watched him walk out of my life, need to punch a tag soon...





















3 bucks in 4 days off our property in 2C, I'm the only one left with a tag and two weeks of Nov...


----------



## PAdorn

Nice!^^^^


----------



## PAdorn

tom071984 said:


> Just passed a 2.5 yo 7......hope I dont regret that


I did that on Saturday! And I feel the same way


----------



## Double"O"

Ill be back out tonight...hopefully things pick up for me. It gonna be warm though.
between school, work and a my kid i dont get much time rihjt now so iam going oit tonight come hell or high water


----------



## 12-Ringer

It has been a very exciting morning here in 5C for me. All before 9 a.m...... I saw 7 different buck including the same big 10 pointer that I had an encounter with last week. As luck would have it however I'm about 80 yards too far down the ridge. All of the action is up on the top of the ridge and I'm down on the edge of the bedding area. I have the ability to stay all day but I'm actually contemplating moving a hundred yards up the ridge. Things have been quiet since about 9 o'clock so if I am going to go I'm probably going to go soon.

I am glad you're having some action Nick.... 

Hopefully your son will have another shot at that 9 pointer tonight Matt, good luck to you guys.


Joe


----------



## 138104

You guys are killing me with these reports as I sit at work! I think I feel a cold coming on for tomorrow....


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> It has been a very exciting morning here in 5C for me. All before 9 a.m...... I saw 7 different buck including the same big 10 pointer that I had an encounter with last week. As luck would have it however I'm about 80 yards too far down the ridge. All of the action is up on the top of the ridge and I'm down on the edge of the bedding area. I have the ability to stay all day but I'm actually contemplating moving a hundred yards up the ridge. Things have been quiet since about 9 o'clock so if I am going to go I'm probably going to go soon.
> 
> I am glad you're having some action Nick....
> 
> Hopefully your son will have another shot at that 9 pointer tonight Matt, good luck to you guys.
> 
> 
> Joe


Get after it man, they love those Ridge tops in the rut. 

Ever find it funny how every trip out all you want is to come home with that buck tag filled and about 24hrs after its filled even though you are extremely happy with your kill all you want is to be back in the woods. I'm tagless until November 15th when my NY gun tag becomes Valid.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> It has been a very exciting morning here in 5C for me. All before 9 a.m...... I saw 7 different buck including the same big 10 pointer that I had an encounter with last week. As luck would have it however I'm about 80 yards too far down the ridge. All of the action is up on the top of the ridge and I'm down on the edge of the bedding area. I have the ability to stay all day but I'm actually contemplating moving a hundred yards up the ridge. Things have been quiet since about 9 o'clock so if I am going to go I'm probably going to go soon.
> 
> I am glad you're having some action Nick....
> 
> Hopefully your son will have another shot at that 9 pointer tonight Matt, good luck to you guys.
> 
> 
> Joe


You know what will happen if you do that Joe.....That ten will trot through that saddle in an hour or so. Tough decisions during the rut. Good luck with whatever you do.

Great deer guys. My buddy killed a 18" wide 8 last night. Same deer he missed on Saturday while it was dogging a doe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> You know what will happen if you do that Joe.....That ten will trot through that saddle in an hour or so. Tough decisions during the rut. Good luck with whatever you do.
> 
> Great deer guys. My buddy killed a 18" wide 8 last night. Same deer he missed on Saturday while it was dogging a doe.


Well Matt, I hope you're wrong. But I've been doing this long enough to know that I have to make sure I protect my precious psyche so I actually moved all the way across the ridge on the down wind side of the bedding area where he kept chasing her in and out of this morning. By moving this far I figured at least if he walks underneath that tree stand I can't see it and I won't know it.  I don't have much shooting in here but there's trails crisscrossing each and every way and the real heavy trail that runs about 15 yards off the bedding area that parallels the ridge. My experiences are that they love to run these downwind edges checking to see what's up in the bedding area. I attached a shot of the bedding area for you.









All settled in now for the afternoon....

Good luck folks.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is something a bit sentimental about this particular stand. This is the same tree that I fell from last year on october 21st. I have avoided it up to this point, but I figured no better way to put something behind you . Here are a few other shots....

























Joe


----------



## fap1800

Sat for a few hours before work. Saw some young bucks chasing does and heard some grunts. Climbed down at about 830 and it was already near 60.


----------



## skinner2

I saw 2 small bucks , 2 doe and had three yearlings feeding under me for awhile before they bedded down about 15 yards away. I couldn't do an afternoon hunt today so will be back at it tomorrow. Hopefully I have more action tomorrow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hunted the narrow river bottom spot this morning. 1 doe came through...about 10 minutes after i heard something else coming from the same direction.....i was ready and waiting, he was big.............but it was only a red fox!

Awhile later another smaller fox came through...add in a few squirrels and that concluded my morning.


----------



## EXsystem

Man I wish I was out hunting. Love reading this thread. It is great to see alot of people getting into some action. A budy of mine dropped a nice buck yesterday. I am suprised he didn't post a pic yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Man I wish I was out hunting. Love reading this thread. It is great to see alot of people getting into some action. A budy of mine dropped a nice buck yesterday. I am suprised he didn't post a pic yet.


You could always guide someone on one of you 5D hot spots 

Joe


----------



## Viper69

Had a pretty nice 7 point this morning. Probably should have took the shot. Just want something bigger.


----------



## jesses80

didn't see much this morning went and checked cams and they were moving around 3 am in my area I hate when this warm air drops in like this the grouse flies were horrible today.


----------



## Mr. October

With the regulations for 5C this year, we added a feeder to our little bit of property. We really didn't want to be bothered but since virtually everyone around us has at least one we figured we should try to at least stay even. Of course, the non-hunting neighbors have had them for years. (Huge feeders with big, big bins of food). The result for us? LOL! So far the worst season we have ever had for seeing deer. Yes, I killed a buck but it had nothing to do with the feeder. I caught him slipping through the edge of the property away from the feeder heading to goodness only knows where. I'm thinking there is enough food available right now the deer really don't care about the feeders plus the fact that there is a feeder everywhere they look. So far we have fed a couple of really fat raccoons, squirrels, and mourning doves.


----------



## Matt Musto

Can you explain the regulation on baiting in special regs areas? I thought you had to prove crop damage to be able to bait deer on a property?


----------



## nicko

I left the woods about 11:30 as it just got too warm, about 70 degrees and bugs climbing on me with my thermacell at home. But this was easily my best day of hunting so far this year. 7 deer total with one small legal buck and what had to be a button buck grunting away non-stop as he trailed a couple doe by about 75 yards. The small buck seemed intent on following something so they are definitely starting to feel the pull of the rut. Temps look good on Saturday and next week looks to take a nice turn and get colder. If only the wind can stay below gale-force level.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Can you explain the regulation on baiting in special regs areas? I thought you had to prove crop damage to be able to bait deer on a property?


For this year landowners can get a baiting permit for other than depredation. (That existed previously). It is very restrictive for size of the bin on the feeder, and it MUST be an electronically timed feeder (you can't just dump a bait pile). The feeder must be set to dispense during hunting hours, etc. The landowner had to get the permit ahead of time, post a copy of the permit on the feeder, and all hunters hunting the property must have a copy as well. Of course none of this applies to all the non-hunting/anti-hunting neighbors. They can do whatever they want. You can guess where the deer hang out.

Refer to page 53 of the regs for the text.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> It has been a very exciting morning here in 5C for me. All before 9 a.m...... I saw 7 different buck including the same big 10 pointer that I had an encounter with last week. As luck would have it however I'm about 80 yards too far down the ridge. All of the action is up on the top of the ridge and I'm down on the edge of the bedding area. I have the ability to stay all day but I'm actually contemplating moving a hundred yards up the ridge. Things have been quiet since about 9 o'clock so if I am going to go I'm probably going to go soon.
> 
> I am glad you're having some action Nick....
> 
> Hopefully your son will have another shot at that 9 pointer tonight Matt, good luck to you guys.
> 
> 
> Joe


I like hunting the tops of those ridges the bucks like to walk the tops so they can see the bottoms and the other side. If you can find some structure in that ridge or a saddle , you should be good . Good luck !!!


----------



## jimmypa22

*buck down*

Shot this at 715 yesterday morning...not my biggest but with a new born and a 2 year old my hunting is limited..happy for this buck though


----------



## Mr. October

jimmypa22 said:


> Shot this at 715 yesterday morning...not my biggest but with a new born and a 2 year old my hunting is limited..happy for this buck though
> View attachment 2076548


Nicely done!


----------



## bowtechlx

jimmypa22 said:


> Shot this at 715 yesterday morning...not my biggest but with a new born and a 2 year old my hunting is limited..happy for this buck though
> View attachment 2076548


Congrats on the buck. That's an awesome photo, your son looks pretty excited. Great way to memories  .


----------



## River420Bottom

Found some monster rubs and multiple scrapes in an area I can slip into before work everyday for the first couple hours of daylight.. At least a glimmer of hope to not eat tag soup lol getting a little worried


----------



## JFoutdoors

Hoping its going to be a good night. In the tree for maybe 5 mins and already seeing deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

JFoutdoors said:


> Hoping its going to be a good night. In the tree for maybe 5 mins and already seeing deer.


Awesome...good luck!

Joe


----------



## PaHick

We are not seeing anything. Dads on vac. And idk what to do. 
It may be time to relocate. Try some new areas. Just not seeing much sign this season nor deer.


----------



## PSU Joe

Keep the updates coming. Stuck in England all week for work so will be reading this thread at every opportunity. Can't wait for Saturday to get back in the woods again. Good luck everybody.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


----------



## SSbowhunter

I wish everyone luck this year. Its killing me reading all these stories knowing that my season may be over before it got good. Ive been dealing with back issues for over 11 years now and as of recently, ive been pretty much disabled for the last three weeks. The doctors office is finally able to get me in to see if an injection or surgery will help with this pain. We will see what they say tomorrow. good luck to those still in the hunt


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now that is awesome...pretty special when you get to close the deal on a buck you have a history with...CONGRATS...

Joe


PAbigbear said:


> Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


----------



## JFoutdoors

PAbigbear said:


> Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


Awesome buck congrats. 

Question is how do you get him and a mountain bike a couple miles out of the woods?


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Keep the updates coming. Stuck in England all week for work so will be reading this thread at every opportunity. Can't wait for Saturday to get back in the woods again. Good luck everybody.


Too bad you can't stay unril Sunday and go to the Dallas game with an Eagles jersey on....always like harassing Dallas...doing it even in England would be insane...

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

JFoutdoors said:


> Awesome buck congrats.
> 
> Question is how do you get him and a mountain bike a couple miles out of the woods?


Deer cart hooked to my bike. It was a level ride so it wasn't to bad. A trip out to bring the stand and bow and a trip to bring the deer.


----------



## nicko

Great looking deer pabigbear. I like the mountainbike idea as it gets you in much further than just about any other hunter would think about going on foot. Congrats.


----------



## Bgargasz

Shot this guy last Friday at 530. He was cruising between 2 bedding areas. My best PA buck yet. So blessed.
Had a hell of a time dragging him out by myself. Haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think I quite possibly have the loudest squirrel in the entire state of pennsylvania running around my tree stand. I think I have whiplash....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

great bucks Pabigbear and bgargasz Congrats.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I think I quite possibly have the loudest squirrel in the entire state of pennsylvania running around my tree stand. I think I have whiplash....
> 
> Joe


He is also magical. 'Cause the moment you don't look he'll transform into a buck.


----------



## Double"O"

Been aloft about 20mins...wow its warm...saw a Y buck below me grazing...hopefull that a sign the deer are up and moving tonight!


----------



## Kpap21

Anyone seeing any rut activity in Centre County?


----------



## pope125

Bgargasz said:


> Shot this guy last Friday at 530. He was cruising between 2 bedding areas. My best PA buck yet. So blessed.
> Had a hell of a time dragging him out by myself. Haha


Good looking buck, congrats !! Nice picture also


----------



## pa.hunter

PAbigbear said:


> Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


awesome:wink:


----------



## pa.hunter

Bgargasz said:


> Shot this guy last Friday at 530. He was cruising between 2 bedding areas. My best PA buck yet. So blessed.
> Had a hell of a time dragging him out by myself. Haha


great buck


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hope it doesn't come back to haunt me. I let this 16 inch 8 walk at 10 yards..

Will never be 130 if you shoot the 100s and never 150 if you shoot them at 130...

















Despite the last pose, he never knew I was here and you walked away unaware. ...

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Too bad you can't stay unril Sunday and go to the Dallas game with an Eagles jersey on....always like harassing Dallas...doing it even in England would be insane...
> 
> Joe


That would be awesome!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Passed on a huge 6....18" wide and heavy....made a scrape within 5 yards of my stand....not the best pic...light was fading and the flash is obviously off....









Give an idea of how high I was to try to over the bedding area....left the hanger and the horns for tomorrow....









My buddy just texted and said he smoked an "8 with character". Pics within the hour...I have a 1.25 mile hike to the car......

Joe


----------



## nicko

Joe, the restraint you showed on that 8 is not a trait I would have possessed. That deer looks a lot like the buck I shot on Halloween in 2007. Pic for comparison. Hope your patience pays off in a big way.


----------



## nicko

Nice buck and great pic bgargasz. Congrats! Bucks are hitting the dirt now.


----------



## Hey Abbott

PAbigbear said:


> Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


Which state forest do you hunt in 2g. I've been hunting in state forest myself and been seeing nice sign but no deer yet.


----------



## primal-bow

Hey Abbott said:


> Which state forest do you hunt in 2g. I've been hunting in state forest myself and been seeing nice sign but no deer yet.


same goes for me. every time I head in I see new rubs/scrapes but have not seen a deer.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Lol kinda a dumb question which state forest didn't think when I posted that. Good idea with the mountain bike.


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> I hope it doesn't come back to haunt me. I let this 16 inch 8 walk at 10 yards..
> 
> Will never be 130 if you shoot the 100s and never 150 if you shoot them at 130...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the last pose, he never knew I was here and you walked away unaware. ...
> 
> Joe


Tough call, but you can see he's still got a lot of growing to do. :thumbs_up

Bgargasz - look at the neck on that pig!!!!

PAbigbear - nice buck!


----------



## Applebag

I'm pretty happy to see all the Bucks up and moving today. I was worried the warmth would keep them down. Going out tomorrow. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bgargasz

Ned250 said:


> Tough call, but you can see he's still got a lot of growing to do. :thumbs_up
> 
> Bgargasz - look at the neck on that pig!!!!
> 
> PAbigbear - nice buck!


I know. He was a pig. It was a hell of a workout getting him out of the woods. I'm 6'3" 210 for comparison.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here is my buddies 8....







this pic really doesn't do this one justice...

( please, no crap about the tag. It was in the ear and the rubber band broke. So I gave him a zip tie out of my pack)

His budfy missed an eight-point bigger than this. He said the deer was at 33 yards and the arrow went right over his back

Another good day here in PA.

By the way, this thread ROCKS!


----------



## bmh143

PAbigbear said:


> Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


That's awesome!! Where in 2g? Heading to my camp by Sproul and hope to have the same kinda luck.


----------



## HoytHunter4

Shot this big mature PA doe November 3 in WMU 4C. Check out the footage. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Here is my buddies 8....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic really doesn't do this one justice...
> 
> ( please, no crap about the tag. It was in the ear and the rubber band broke. So I gave him a zip tie out of my pack)
> 
> His budfy missed an eight-point bigger than this. He said the deer was at 33 yards and the arrow went right over his back
> 
> Another good day here in PA.
> 
> By the way, this thread ROCKS!


Good job to your buddy!


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> Mountain biked in a couple miles and took this 3.5 year old state forest 10 point in 2G. He has a kicker coming off his one base that could technically make him an 11. I have a shed from him last year and about 50 pictures of him this year.


Very nice job.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats to all the guys who put a deer on the ground. Looks like bucks are starting to hit the ground. Hopefully I can add a picture to this thread soon


----------



## irnwrkr3

A friend of mine was installing carpet at this house today, and this little buck was in the front yard standing guard over the doe that's bedded. He said he walked within a few feet of him and the buck wouldn't move. He said it just stood there and grunted! This was in Bethel Park, Allegheny county.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HoytHunter4 said:


> Shot this big mature PA doe November 3 in WMU 4C. Check out the footage. Thanks guys!


Nice job with the video, congratulations on the doe too

Jie


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer, I hope you kill a monster this season. I wouldn't have the same restraint as you had on those bucks!


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> I hope it doesn't come back to haunt me. I let this 16 inch 8 walk at 10 yards..
> 
> Will never be 130 if you shoot the 100s and never 150 if you shoot them at 130...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the last pose, he never knew I was here and you walked away unaware. ...
> 
> Joe


 12-Ringer GOOD JOB STICKING TO IT MAY YOU BE REWARDED WELL:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just got off the horn with my pop up in Potter County. They've got four guys covering just about 600 private acres and not one person has seen a rack buck since Saturday.... Looks like he should have stayed home (lol)

All of them have king of the mountain on their mind as their number one target buck


















Joe


----------



## 138104

Wow, what a hog!


----------



## pa.hunter

12-ringer said:


> here is my buddies 8....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic really doesn't do this one justice...
> 
> ( please, no crap about the tag. It was in the ear and the rubber band broke. So i gave him a zip tie out of my pack)
> 
> his budfy missed an eight-point bigger than this. He said the deer was at 33 yards and the arrow went right over his back
> 
> another good day here in pa.
> 
> By the way, this thread rocks!


that's a gnarly dude


----------



## grnxlt

My area in Southern PA. is getting pretty bad. I've hunted hard this season and have only seen a small doe and a spike. GRRRRRRRRRRRR I think CWD has kicked in this year. I'm in the 4A area where they found a few deer with it last year.


----------



## manowar669

Public land, 5B. Enjoyed the weather tonight, and the chipmunk wars in the noisy leaves. Had a barely legal buck pass right through the green area in this pic about 20 minutes after I took it, around 5:05. He hung around an refreshed his scrape around 25 yards to the right of this photo. I already shot a good 8-point, and I could use one doe to fill the deep freeze. Only deer I saw today. Doesn't look like it in the photo, but the far edge of the green opening right over the arrow is 40 yards.


----------



## kyle31490

I had a 5 point right under stand in the warm hurricane in 3A


----------



## PAdorn

grnxlt said:


> My area in Southern PA. is getting pretty bad. I've hunted hard this season and have only seen a small doe and a spike. GRRRRRRRRRRRR I think CWD has kicked in this year. I'm in the 4A area where they found a few deer with it last year.


I'm in the North eastern part of 4a and we are part of the quarantine area for cwd but the deer are still plentiful. None have actually been found directly in my area but is always something to be concerned about

Also great bucks everyone that posted!! I love this thread!

And 12 ringer.... great job passing those bucks. Hope you get a big one! How old was the six?


----------



## grnxlt

PAdorn said:


> I'm in the North eastern part of 4a and we are part of the quarantine area for cwd but the deer are still plentiful. None have actually been found directly in my area but is always something to be concerned about
> 
> Also great bucks everyone that posted!! I love this thread!
> 
> And 12 ringer.... great job passing those bucks. Hope you get a big one! How old was the six?



I'm in East Freedom where one of the does was killed with CWD just a mile from my house. I hunt within a 10 mile radius of this area. Not many deer being seen around here. Not a lot of shooting on the first day of firearm season last year too.


----------



## Hey Abbott

12-Ringer said:


> Just got off the horn with my pop up in Potter County. They've got four guys covering just about 600 private acres and not one person has seen a rack buck since Saturday.... Looks like he should have stayed home (lol)
> 
> All of them have king of the mountain on their mind as their number one target buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


That's a nice buck hope he gets it. Being in tioga county I can tell you the of the rut has not kicked it. So give it time I think it will peak early next week. Supposed to get a cold front moving in over the weekend up here.


----------



## Patchy1

Hunted 2g last weekend. Wasn't as successful as big bear nice buck. I was in elk state forest.


----------



## bowtechlx

12-Ringer said:


> Just got off the horn with my pop up in Potter County. They've got four guys covering just about 600 private acres and not one person has seen a rack buck since Saturday.... Looks like he should have stayed home (lol)
> 
> All of them have king of the mountain on their mind as their number one target buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


That's an awesome buck. It's also a very cool photo. Good luck to those hunting him.


----------



## grnxlt

Patchy1 said:


> Hunted 2g last weekend. Wasn't as successful as big bear nice buck. I was in elk state forest.


I'm coming your way this Thursday for the rest of the season. Treasure Lake area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Abbott said:


> That's a nice buck hope he gets it. Being in tioga county I can tell you the of the rut has not kicked it. So give it time I think it will peak early next week. Supposed to get a cold front moving in over the weekend up here.


Yesterday 2 of the guys hunting an area that we call cherry flats.saw 21 doe. They went in today set on stand all day without moving thinking that with that many doe in the area a buxk would be sure to pass though....wasn't meant to be... 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAdorn said:


> And 12 ringer.... great job passing those bucks. Hope you get a big one! How old was the six?


Not sure...I was tempted to take him just to get him out of the gene pool....I am guessing 5 maybe six. He was a horse.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

grnxlt said:


> I'm in East Freedom where one of the does was killed with CWD just a mile from my house. I hunt within a 10 mile radius of this area. Not many deer being seen around here. Not a lot of shooting on the first day of firearm season last year too.


Hope they get the problem nipped! I'm in Huntingdon


----------



## Patchy1

Any tips on hunting the big woods. Seems like I only see deer on edges of the clear cuts. I'm usually hunting beaver county.where food is in abundance. Found some scrapes and rubs last weekend the only buck I seen was fifty yards into the clear cut


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure...I was tempted to take him just to get him out of the gene pool....I am guessing 5 maybe six. He was a horse.
> 
> Joe


Yeah....I probably wouldn't have had your patience


----------



## Mathias

My Son scored at 3pm today. Shot this guy at 9 yards with a 40 yard recovery. Nice symmetrical eight, nice body size and boy he stank! Not the giant he saw yesterday, saving that one for the old man!
View attachment 2076942


----------



## primal-bow

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2076826
> View attachment 2076828
> a friend of mine was installing carpet at this house today, and this little buck was in the front yard standing guard over the doe that's bedded. He said he walked within a few feet of him and the buck wouldn't move. He said it just stood there and grunted! This was in bethel park, allegheny county.


that's close to my house. Lol i saw it too


----------



## PAdorn

Patchy1 said:


> Any tips on hunting the big woods. Seems like I only see deer on edges of the clear cuts. I'm usually hunting beaver county.where food is in abundance. Found some scrapes and rubs last weekend the only buck I seen was fifty yards into the clear cut


All I hunt is big woods. I love benches that funnel into hollows. Bucks really cruise those benches looking for does. It definitely takes some scouting, but I love hunting the big woods. We have lots of fields on our property but you'll never find me there, except for quick evening hunts.


----------



## pops423

Bgargasz said:


> Shot this guy last Friday at 530. He was cruising between 2 bedding areas. My best PA buck yet. So blessed.
> Had a hell of a time dragging him out by myself. Haha


Great buck and even better photo. Enter that in the PA Outdoor News contest!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> My Son scored at 3pm today. Shot this guy at 9 yards with a 40 yard recovery. Nice symmetrical eight, nice body size and boy he stank! Not the giant he saw yesterday, saving that one for the old man!
> View attachment 2076942


Congrats to you both as I am sure you have played a significant part in that success....

Joe


----------



## Bgargasz

pops423 said:


> Great buck and even better photo. Enter that in the PA Outdoor News contest!


How do I do that?


----------



## PAdorn

Awesome buck Mathias! Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## Mathias

Bgargasz, congrats, great buck and pics.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats to you both as I am sure you have played a significant part in that success....
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, sharing in the success, it just don't get any better.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> My Son scored at 3pm today. Shot this guy at 9 yards with a 40 yard recovery. Nice symmetrical eight, nice body size and boy he stank! Not the giant he saw yesterday, saving that one for the old man!
> View attachment 2076942


Hey congrats to your son man!


----------



## Double"O"

Slow night until 5pm...had a young six walk by at 5 yds at 5pm then a few mins later three doe came walkun by in je young bucks tracks
let an arrow fly on the lead doe at 30yds. 

She was down in 80yds and is resting in the walk in cooler!


----------



## pops423

Bgargasz said:


> How do I do that?


They have a form inside the magazine. Run a yearly contest. I've been a finalist a few times.


----------



## chazk53

what a tank!!

congrats


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mighty fine bucks being taken...well done guys!

Enjoying the pics and the success some of you are having.


..........I'm thinking Joe is going to get a crack at what he's waiting for and post the pics 1 of these days!

Not sure if i'm going to hunt tomorrow or not, but 1 things for sure, you can't kill 1 if you don't go.

Good luck out there guys!


----------



## Billy H

Today my game plan changes. Held off last year on the does and passed on all the smaller bucks. Had no venison at all last year. Today i believed i am going to let the hammer down if any opportunity presents itself. Weather it is the buck i want or not. My available days to hunt are running short.

Good luck today


----------



## NEDYARB

Good luck today guys.Actually is not going to be that windy.Be safe out there.


----------



## PAdorn

Billy H said:


> Today my game plan changes. Held off last year on the does and passed on all the smaller bucks. Had no venison at all last year. Today i believed i am going to let the hammer down if any opportunity presents itself. Weather it is the buck i want or not. My available days to hunt are running short.
> 
> Good luck today


I don't blame you. It comes down to last day or two, I will most definitely take something down!


----------



## Billy H

Dead calm and warm in 5c this morning. Was like walking on potato chips this morning. Kicked up a couple on the walk in.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats to all the folks tagging deer! My hunting time has been severely limited this year and I know one thing; I will either have a more flexible shift or different job next archery season :smile: .


----------



## Applebag

I've had 2 bucks making tons of noise in the thicket downwind of me. I cannot get them to move.


----------



## Applebag

They have been having an all out battle most of he morning. Taking short breaks and then starting up again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice morning here in 5C...the Grey Army is in full force...can't believe how much noise they can make in this stuff....Sound like deer chasing...

Good luck to everyone out today..

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Just smoked an 8 not the deer i wanted but happy with him. 25 yard shot double lung. He folded in 30 yards. Dont know how to post photos off this phone.


----------



## bkellybe

Billy H said:


> Just smoked an 8 not the deer i wanted but happy with him. 25 yard shot double lung. He folded in 30 yards. Dont know how to post photos off this phone.


Congrats! Way to get it done. Stoked for pics!


----------



## nicko

Good job Billyh. When a an opportunity to the freezer comes along, you have to jump on it.


----------



## PAdorn

I'm going to get out this evening after work. Problem is I won't be in stand till 430. but hey,I guess that's primetime! You never know. I'm planning an all day sit on Friday and then Saturday it need be


----------



## pa.hunter

Mathias said:


> My Son scored at 3pm today. Shot this guy at 9 yards with a 40 yard recovery. Nice symmetrical eight, nice body size and boy he stank! Not the giant he saw yesterday, saving that one for the old man!
> View attachment 2076942


:thumbs_up nice job your turn to get it done good luck!


----------



## pa.hunter

Applebag said:


> They have been having an all out battle most of he morning. Taking short breaks and then starting up again.


their has been some violent fights this year! best i have seen in a while . good luck getting one soon as they are done hit the tube 3 times winner should come running


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Just smoked an 8 not the deer i wanted but happy with him. 25 yard shot double lung. He folded in 30 yards. Dont know how to post photos off this phone.


Can't wait for the pic! Nice job.


----------



## Mr. October

I don't think I've ever seen so many dead bucks along the highway as this year. 2 more today between I-176 and the turnpike between Morgantown and Route 29.


----------



## bigredxlt

Been in the stand since 545. All I have seen is one small 8 point who came in to my grunt call stared at me for a few minutes then walked back the way he came. It's the second time he has done this and left me with no shot.


----------



## Mathias

5 bucks thus far 2 nice up comers.3 were running does hard.


----------



## Applebag

pa.hunter said:


> their has been some violent fights this year! best i have seen in a while . good luck getting one soon as they are done hit the tube 3 times winner should come running


I have no idea what just happened. I'm sitting here waiting for the bucks to stop fighting so I can make my move. All of the sudden 5 does and a couple fawn come running at me full speed. Went right passed me and into the thicket. I then watched them all leave the opposite side and go up the hill. The bucks did not follow immediately. And I still haven't seen them leave. But everything is dead silent now.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

When the heck is the rut going to start? I put 11.5 hrs on stand on Halloween and didn't see a deer. 10.5 hrs. on Monday, saw a few deer but no rut activity. Been in the stand since 5:30 this am and all i saw so far was the back legs of a deer walking through some brush. Anyone else having a slow go of the rut so far this year?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Billy...can't wait for a pic...

Slow going so far this morning. Certainly not what no have been experiencing up to this point this week. Like has something to do with the moon and the temps, but I am in all day, not planning to move at this point, but that could change. ..

Good luck
Joe


----------



## vonfoust

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> When the heck is the rut going to start? I put 11.5 hrs on stand on Halloween and didn't see a deer. 10.5 hrs. on Monday, saw a few deer but no rut activity. Been in the stand since 5:30 this am and all i saw so far was the back legs of a deer walking through some brush. Anyone else having a slow go of the rut so far this year?


I'm in that boat! I have been frustrated this year for sure. Not my typical year, but then that's why they call it hunting. A couple of cam pics have kept me going this year.


----------



## pcbowjunky

Had a good day yesterday, Got to watch two 6 points fight for about a min.. then one hour later this guy walked in, he is my biggest so far and second buck taken with a bow. The rut is definitely on in south central pa his neck was about as fat as it could be.. Good luck and straight shooting


----------



## loutzenhiser

vonfoust said:


> I'm in that boat! I have been frustrated this year for sure. Not my typical year, but then that's why they call it hunting. A couple of cam pics have kept me going this year.


I will concur as well hunted Saturday, Monday and Tuesday and it's not been as eventful as I hoped. Working today and then off rest of week so will give it hell. Only takes one..but damn I got no patience.


----------



## PAdorn

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Mr. October

pcbowjunky said:


> View attachment 2077151
> View attachment 2077152
> 
> 
> Had a good day yesterday, Got to watch two 6 points fight for about a min.. then one hour later this guy walked in, he is my biggest so far and second buck taken with a bow. The rut is definitely on in south central pa his neck was about as fat as it could be.. Good luck and straight shooting


Nice!


----------



## Double"O"

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> When the heck is the rut going to start? I put 11.5 hrs on stand on Halloween and didn't see a deer. 10.5 hrs. on Monday, saw a few deer but no rut activity. Been in the stand since 5:30 this am and all i saw so far was the back legs of a deer walking through some brush. Anyone else having a slow go of the rut so far this year?


I shot a doe last nihjt that was following a small buck lol
then this morning ad i am getting my daughter ready for school i see a buck chasing a doe in my yard...followed by an attempt to moint her. She declined in a not so nice manner lol


----------



## Billy H

This is the 8 I dropped this morning. Elite Pulse 60 pound put a hurting on him. . Not huge but I am happy. I can almost taste those backstraps now.


----------



## PaHick

grnxlt said:


> I'm in East Freedom where one of the does was killed with CWD just a mile from my house. I hunt within a 10 mile radius of this area. Not many deer being seen around here. Not a lot of shooting on the first day of firearm season last year too.



I'm basically your neighbor. Same here. It's been a dead. No deer seen since oct 20th. And we have seen no evidence of the rut. As of yet. We still try hard everyday. Last few years it's been bad. I know what you mean about rifle. I was amazed. You could shoot doe or buck abe they was almost no shooting... Keep your head up only takes 1 minute


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two real nice buck.....congrats guys!!

Haven't seen anything except squirrles and crows th is morning.

Joe


----------



## pcbowjunky

PAdorn said:


> Nice buck! Congrats!





Mr. October said:


> Nice!


Thanks!! He field dressed at 180lbs from the looks of his teeth well the ones he had looks to be around 4.5.. its been a long season I have hunted over 144 hours passed 8 legal bucks.. Its good to eat backstrap I haven't shot a buck for the last 3 years.


----------



## PAdorn

Great buck Billy! Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pcbowjunky said:


> Thanks!! He field dressed at 180lbs from the looks of his teeth well the ones he had looks to be around 4.5.. its been a long season I have hunted over 144 hours passed 8 legal bucks.. Its good to eat backstrap I haven't shot a buck for the last 3 years.


And you were rewarded....nice buck!!!

Joe


----------



## noklok

Sargent Shultz here in 2b. Congrats on those nice deer.


----------



## pcbowjunky

This is the 8 I dropped this morning. Elite Pulse 60 pound put a hurting on him. . Not huge but I am happy. I can almost taste those backstraps now.[/QUOTE]

congrats!!! backstrap lunch!!


----------



## jesses80

nice job guys 2 of my friends scored yesterday morning one got a nice 10 point and the other got a nice 8 both bucks were rattled in as soon as it got day light.


----------



## skinner2

Billy H said:


> This is the 8 I dropped this morning. Elite Pulse 60 pound put a hurting on him. . Not huge but I am happy. I can almost taste those backstraps now.


Congrats.


----------



## skinner2

pcbowjunky said:


> View attachment 2077151
> View attachment 2077152
> 
> 
> Had a good day yesterday, Got to watch two 6 points fight for about a min.. then one hour later this guy walked in, he is my biggest so far and second buck taken with a bow. The rut is definitely on in south central pa his neck was about as fat as it could be.. Good luck and straight shooting


Nice buck.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> This is the 8 I dropped this morning. Elite Pulse 60 pound put a hurting on him. . Not huge but I am happy. I can almost taste those backstraps now.


Very nice. Great job!


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> This is the 8 I dropped this morning. Elite Pulse 60 pound put a hurting on him. . Not huge but I am happy. I can almost taste those backstraps now.


Congrats !!


----------



## Mr. October

This thread is awesome. I do need to get some work done though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jesses80 said:


> nice job guys 2 of my friends scored yesterday morning one got a nice 10 point and the other got a nice 8 both bucks were rattled in as soon as it got day light.


I rattled at daylight today and was assaulted by roughly 1000000 crows

seriously ... congrats to your buddies

Joe


----------



## pope125

pcbowjunky said:


> View attachment 2077151
> View attachment 2077152
> 
> 
> Had a good day yesterday, Got to watch two 6 points fight for about a min.. then one hour later this guy walked in, he is my biggest so far and second buck taken with a bow. The rut is definitely on in south central pa his neck was about as fat as it could be.. Good luck and straight shooting


Nice buck , Congrats !!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats PC and Billy!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I rattled at daylight today and was assaulted by roughly 1000000 crows
> 
> seriously ... congrats to your buddies
> 
> Joe


Maybe you are using the wrong kind of rattling antlers!?


----------



## nicko

Congrats guys. Nice deer. I'm a sucker for backstaps.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Maybe you are using the wrong kind of rattling antlers!?


Lol...maybe, you be the judge....










2 sheds I picked up off of this property this spring...

Joe


----------



## jesses80

maybe the buck to them sheds knows there his and is avoiding you ha ha .


12-Ringer said:


> Lol...maybe, you be the judge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 sheds I picked up off of this property this spring...
> 
> Joe


----------



## switchback270

I harvested a 100'' 9 point this past Saturday evening. Main frame 8 with a 1-2" split off the base of his G3. Had velvet pictures of him throughout the majority of the summer as he was a regular in the apple orchard. Disappeared from the cams prior to shedding velvet. I hunted that side of the road Saturday morning and checked my camera over a mock scrape and he was on it. Hunted approximately 1/2 mile from there in the evening and he came in at 6:20 to a couple bleats of "the can." Did not realize it was the buck I had a little history with until I pulled his rack up out of the brush. Good luck out there fellas and congrats to those who have been successful thus far.


----------



## naturalsteel

Nice bucks PC and Billy! Just saw 1 Cruiser at 6:30 . Nothing since, been pretty slow here in 4E. I do have them hitting a couple mock scrapes but not much big buck movement. Have next week off, se what happens. Good Luck to All!!


----------



## jesses80

picture of my friends 8 he got yesterday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another nice one....

Joe


----------



## Ryland_PA

Are you guys just searching this forum on your mobile browser when your hunting or is there some type of App I can download to my phone so I can read this while in the stand?


----------



## switchback270

Ryland_PA said:


> Are you guys just searching this forum on your mobile browser when your hunting or is there some type of App I can download to my phone so I can read this while in the stand?


Tapatalk is the name of the app


----------



## PAdorn

switchback270 said:


> Tapatalk is the name of the app


This... then subscribe to thread and you'll get alerts on phone when something new is posted


----------



## Kpap21

Anyone seeing action in Centre County? Haven't seen a buck during daylight in a few weeks.


----------



## jacobh

Kpap Im having the opposite problem. All bucks and no does. Between my dad and myself we've seen 15 different bucks and only 3 does!!!


----------



## Ned250

Wow guys - you're dropping bucks like there's no tomorrow. Congrats pc, billy, and jesse's friend.


----------



## Kpap21

Where at in centre county Jacob? I'm hunting over towards Warriors Mark


----------



## bowmanpa90




----------



## vonfoust

bowmanpa90 said:


> View attachment 2077290


Awesome first post there!


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Congrats guys. Nice deer. I'm a sucker for backstaps.


Thanks all for the kind comments. Half those backstraps are going to the farmer that allows me to hunt his land. Even though this buck didn't come from there. The giant I wanted is still over there and my son will do his best to put him on the ground. 

Great bucks showing up here. Best thread on Archery talk right now.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Kpap Im having the opposite problem. All bucks and no does. Between my dad and myself we've seen 15 different bucks and only 3 does!!!


You poor thing. Wanna switch spots?


----------



## pope125

No a bad morning , a little warm. Saw 9 buck, and 12 doe .


----------



## pope125

bowmanpa90 said:


> View attachment 2077290


Congrats !!


----------



## PaHick

*what stand locations are you guys sitting?*

Solid bucks!


----------



## PAdorn

Great buck bowman!


----------



## pa.hunter

bowmanpa90 said:


> View attachment 2077290


:thumbs_up


----------



## Bgargasz

PaHick said:


> *what stand locations are you guys sitting?*
> 
> Solid bucks!


Funnel between bedding areas


----------



## BigLoo8

Well this weekend was very productive in the woods. I arrived home from college on Friday night only to be met with rain on Saturday morning. My dad and I got out for the evening sit in 5C and popped up a blind along a well known scrape line. He was the shooter and I was filming for him. No deer for the night, but we had a male red fox come past the blind which made for some awesome footage. 









After checking my cameras on Sunday, I was left disappointed and dejected. Two out of six cameras had buck activity and most of the activity was at night. 

Monday rolled around and the weather was near perfect besides the wind. Being a college student and hunting out of state this year has left me alot less time to be in the woods. Got to my stand late on Monday morning ,but setup my camera gear and got ready for the morning. An hour passed with no deer action and I started to get the feeling that the morning was going to be a bust. About 7:45 I turned my head only to have my eyes meet antler. A 3.5 year old eight we have named Jack Frost rolled up the hillside (didnt know it was actually him until I looked at the footage afterwards) with a small 1.5 year old four in tow. Handcuffed I tried to decide whether to shoot this buck or not and how I was going to get the camera on him. Anyone who self films knows the difficulty but this buck was standing at 20 yards scent checking as I tried to spin the camera around and lift my bow off the hanger. He stood at 25 yards for nearly 10 minutes just looking around. I could have flung an arrow off camera but I just couldnt bring myself to shoot this 3.5 year old especially since it wasn't going to be on camera. Nothing else seen the rest of the morning but an awesome sit nonetheless. 









Monday night I had a good buck (looked to be at least 3.5) work a ridgeline about 100 yards away. Never got a good look at him. Also saw three does and the same red fox again. Tuesday morning. a 2.5 year old 7 worked through the same area the bucks had been the morning before but he stayed out at 80 yards before working his way down through the woods across a logging road and out of sight. Tuesday night I sat a different spot in a stand that I had just hung a few days before. Three does and a small 5 pointer worked the area for nearly an hour. All four deer passed within 15 yards of the stand. 









All in all a great two days in the woods for really my first two days of actual hunting on the season. Most of my time has been spent filming for my dad which is priceless time that Im truly grateful to get to enjoy. Cameras the last two days have been lit up with several good bucks working a well known scrape line. Ill be back in the woods on Friday and Saturday which both look to have great weather predictions. Gotta love this time of year. Good luck to everyone in the woods the next few days! It only takes a few minutes for it all to come together. 

Zach


----------



## Applebag

Thanks for the read bigLoo. I need something to pass the time. It's dead here. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## jesses80

he had a 150"10 come in right before him but couldn't get a shot on him and he leaves next week to hunt ohio so he decided to take him and hope to get his buddy on that big 10 before the end of the week.


12-Ringer said:


> Another nice one....
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

bowmanpa90 said:


> View attachment 2077290


Great buck.....congrats and welcome....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sat through about a 40 minute rain shower...as soon as it stopped a decent 8 cruised by, inside 30 yards, just couldn't get a good shot. He wasn't the caliber of some of the big boys I've seen this week, but a few steps one way or the other and I'd be adding to the photo-parade....

Good luck 

Joe


----------



## jesses80

figured some of yous






could use a little motivational picture ha ha some back straps from the doe I got a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Charman03

Joe, have you been seeing much midday activity?


----------



## 138104

A friend of mine is looking for a lease in 5c. Please PM me if you know of any. Thank you!


----------



## tdj8686

BigLoo8 said:


> Well this weekend was very productive in the woods. I arrived home from college on Friday night only to be met with rain on Saturday morning. My dad and I got out for the evening sit in 5C and popped up a blind along a well known scrape line. He was the shooter and I was filming for him. No deer for the night, but we had a male red fox come past the blind which made for some awesome footage.
> 
> View attachment 2077313
> 
> 
> After checking my cameras on Sunday, I was left disappointed and dejected. Two out of six cameras had buck activity and most of the activity was at night.
> 
> Monday rolled around and the weather was near perfect besides the wind. Being a college student and hunting out of state this year has left me alot less time to be in the woods. Got to my stand late on Monday morning ,but setup my camera gear and got ready for the morning. An hour passed with no deer action and I started to get the feeling that the morning was going to be a bust. About 7:45 I turned my head only to have my eyes meet antler. A 3.5 year old eight we have named Jack Frost rolled up the hillside (didnt know it was actually him until I looked at the footage afterwards) with a small 1.5 year old four in tow. Handcuffed I tried to decide whether to shoot this buck or not and how I was going to get the camera on him. Anyone who self films knows the difficulty but this buck was standing at 20 yards scent checking as I tried to spin the camera around and lift my bow off the hanger. He stood at 25 yards for nearly 10 minutes just looking around. I could have flung an arrow off camera but I just couldnt bring myself to shoot this 3.5 year old especially since it wasn't going to be on camera. Nothing else seen the rest of the morning but an awesome sit nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 2077333
> 
> 
> Monday night I had a good buck (looked to be at least 3.5) work a ridgeline about 100 yards away. Never got a good look at him. Also saw three does and the same red fox again. Tuesday morning. a 2.5 year old 7 worked through the same area the bucks had been the morning before but he stayed out at 80 yards before working his way down through the woods across a logging road and out of sight. Tuesday night I sat a different spot in a stand that I had just hung a few days before. Three does and a small 5 pointer worked the area for nearly an hour. All four deer passed within 15 yards of the stand.
> 
> View attachment 2077340
> 
> 
> All in all a great two days in the woods for really my first two days of actual hunting on the season. Most of my time has been spent filming for my dad which is priceless time that Im truly grateful to get to enjoy. Cameras the last two days have been lit up with several good bucks working a well known scrape line. Ill be back in the woods on Friday and Saturday which both look to have great weather predictions. Gotta love this time of year. Good luck to everyone in the woods the next few days! It only takes a few minutes for it all to come together.
> 
> Zach



Looks like 2.5 to me


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dead here too...only two deer all day, a decent 8 and the one I have affectionately named Stupid Six...hopefully he stays this dumb for two more years.

Joe


----------



## Pistolero17

Anyone think Friday with the wind will be any good? Feel like I have only been able to get out in the wind this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Joe, have you been seeing much midday activity?


No...good until 11ish, then dead until the last hour or so....been out everyday this week, same general pattern. I was hoping he overcast weather will keep them on their feet, but I think it's probably neutralized by the 60 degree temps.

Even today when I did see those two buck at 1:30 they got on their feet as soon as the rain stopped. There was a short 40 minute rain shower.

Thank God for my Summit, I don't know if I could be sitting in any other tree stand all day long...[emoji106] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> A friend of mine is looking for a lease in 5c. Please PM me if you know of any. Thank you!


5C is pretty big.....any particular area?

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> 5C is pretty big.....any particular area?
> 
> Joe


He lives in Zionsville, but might be willing to travel.


----------



## MartinMan18

Got this guy this morning cruising and looking for love. He finally gave me a 23 yd shot the 3rd time he came thru. Saw a small 7 cruising also he stopped under me for a breath with his tongue hanging out.


----------



## Ryanp019

MartinMan18 said:


> Got this guy this morning cruising and looking for love. He finally gave me a 23 yd shot the 3rd time he came thru. Saw a small 7 cruising also he stopped under me for a breath with his tongue hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 2077431


Great job. What WMU?


----------



## Billy H

Another bites the dust. Congrats.


----------



## PAdorn

Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats....

Perry, I'll ask around. I think I know of one group looking to add a single member. I'll see what I can find out.

Just had a forkie dogging a doe, ran by the stand at damn near Mach 5

Joe


----------



## MartinMan18

Ryanp019 said:


> Great job. What WMU?


Thanks

2B Southern Allegheny


----------



## nicko

Gonna try a new property tonight and see what happens.


----------



## skezskoz

12-Ringer said:


> 5C is pretty big.....any particular area?
> 
> Joe


If you know of another spot available in either 5C or 5D I'd be interested, been looking for something in Bucks county for a few years. Thanks!


----------



## rmm60985

Extremely jealous of everyone in the woods.. college sucks


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Gonna try a new property tonight and see what happens.


Good luck Nick!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

skezskoz said:


> If you know of another spot available in either 5C or 5D I'd be interested, been looking for something in Bucks county for a few years. Thanks!


Will do...

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> Gonna try a new property tonight and see what happens.


Good luck Nick


----------



## ribsyj

my setup for tonight


----------



## BigLoo8

rmm60985 said:


> Extremely jealous of everyone in the woods.. college sucks


Right there with ya buddy. Hopefully in the future the college education will pay off and allow us to make up for time lost. What college do you go to?


----------



## vonfoust

Predicament:
I have parent teacher conferences for my kids Friday morning. Take the whole day and hunt the afternoon? Can't get into stand until probably 11am. 
OR take a whole day Tuesday and hunt morning too. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Applebag

Id go with sitting in the morning. It's been pretty decent before 11am in my spot. But that's just me, not sure if the deer in your area are moving before nightfall yet.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Gonna try a new property tonight and see what happens.



Good luck. Saw a few deer moving on some edges just now on my way home from the store.


----------



## rmm60985

BigLoo8 said:


> Right there with ya buddy. Hopefully in the future the college education will pay off and allow us to make up for time lost. What college do you go to?


I'm at Bloomsburg University.. Not having class on friday is a big plus.. gives me two full days to hunt


----------



## pa.hunter

MartinMan18 said:


> Got this guy this morning cruising and looking for love. He finally gave me a 23 yd shot the 3rd time he came thru. Saw a small 7 cruising also he stopped under me for a breath with his tongue hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 2077431


Great :wink:


----------



## nhns4

Got this from a PA buddy. Anyone else hear about it?


----------



## Charman03

Just blew it on the nicest buck I've seen all season. Got on me so fast I got busted drawing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Predicament:
> I have parent teacher conferences for my kids Friday morning. Take the whole day and hunt the afternoon? Can't get into stand until probably 11am.
> OR take a whole day Tuesday and hunt morning too.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Do a phone conference from the stand...unless there are specific issues that need your attention...the teacher would likely appreciate the phone conference. ..

Good luck whatever you do....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing since that little forkie...my buddy hunting about 1/2 mile just killed "a decent" 9..not sure what that means but as soon as I get a pic I'll share.

That makes a doe, two 8's and 9 all since noon on Monday. My turn has got to be coming up....After all it is "the wishing hour"..

Joe


----------



## Billy H

nhns4 said:


> Got this from a PA buddy. Anyone else hear about


Nice try. Not a pa tag.


----------



## nhns4

Billy H said:


> Nice try. Not a pa tag.


Not familiar with the tag. Which is why I asked. Lol


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> No...good until 11ish, then dead until the last hour or so....been out everyday this week, same general pattern. I was hoping he overcast weather will keep them on their feet, but I think it's probably neutralized by the 60 degree temps.
> 
> Even today when I did see those two buck at 1:30 they got on their feet as soon as the rain stopped. There was a short 40 minute rain shower.
> 
> Thank God for my Summit, I don't know if I could be sitting in any other tree stand all day long...
> 
> Joe


Summit makes a nice stand. Sure makes those all day sits more comfortable. I just wish I could use them where I hunt. Just not a climber friendly piece of ground.


----------



## 12-Ringer

skinner2 said:


> Summit makes a nice stand. Sure makes those all day sits more comfortable. I just wish I could use them where I hunt. Just not a climber friendly piece of ground.


Been there...


Joe


----------



## primal-bow

nhns4 said:


> Not familiar with the tag. Which is why I asked. Lol


are tags are yellow.


----------



## BoHunter0210

kgtech said:


> are tags are yellow.


The back of our tags are white...


----------



## Diggler1220

vonfoust said:


> Predicament:
> I have parent teacher conferences for my kids Friday morning. Take the whole day and hunt the afternoon? Can't get into stand until probably 11am.
> OR take a whole day Tuesday and hunt morning too.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm a teacher. In my experience they won't mind (probably prefer) a phone conference. Gives them a break during conferences and you can probably schedule at a time more convenient for you.... If your wife allows.


----------



## nicko

No dice tonight. It is a 60 acre horse farm with wide open fields where you can see pretty quickly whether or not anything is in the field. I didn't see any deer but I did see this. Would you take this as a good or a bad sign?


----------



## pope125

Had great deer movement tonight, all hell broke loose at around 3pm for about 45 minutes. Had a 130' 9 point at 10 yards and let it walk. All said and done saw like 12 buck and 15 doe tonight.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> No dice tonight. It is a 60 acre horse farm with wide open fields where you can see pretty quickly whether or not anything is in the field. I didn't see any deer but I did see this. Would you take this as a good or a bad sign?


Well it's definitely not a GOOD sign lol. It looks like a fawn leg so maybe a coyote got lucky. Or maybe a Sasquach was using it as a toothpick and just littered!


----------



## Applebag

Well I got skunked tonight. Only deer i saw all day were the group of 5 doe and 2 fawns at daybreak. Heard a ton of fighting in the thicket but they never came around. I tried the decoy today but I didn't leave the stand once and no deer were even close enough to spot it, so I have no idea if it spooked them from really far or it was just a coincidence that nothing came around. This was the quietest day of the year for me. Going back Saturday.


----------



## PAdorn

I was going to take off Friday but not sure now with the wind


----------



## nicko

With work and the weather, I won't get out again until Saturday morning which is fine with me. I can't stand hunting warm weather in November and Saturday looks to have good conditions.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Sat all day Monday, tuesday and Wednesday...33 hours in a hang-on.
Not much activity, but I saw 4 small buck today in 1b Crawford county.
Will be back at it tomorrow, good luck everyone.


----------



## JFoutdoors

Finally saw a shooter buck tonight. Heard a deer coming at last light so I grunted 3 times and in he came. It was so dark I could barely see him until he got to 40yds. He turned and started walking away so I picked up the binos and saw what looked like a big 8. Gonna get back after him Friday.


----------



## Mathias

As good as this morning was, this afternoon was the exact opposite. 3 of us hunting SE Pa saw virtually no deer...


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Had great deer movement tonight, all hell broke loose at around 3pm for about 45 minutes. Had a 130' 9 point at 10 yards and let it walk. All said and done saw like 12 buck and 15 doe tonight.


Your a better man than me....130 won't get a pass


----------



## Sniper26

Sat from 9am to 3 pm saw 7 different bucks today and 1 doe. Mostly 1.5yr olds, casually cruising, no chasing at all.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

have you guys seen this one ? 


supposedly hit by a car near my town a week or 2 ago.


----------



## bigredxlt

Oh no not this one again. This stupid picture has been circulated repeatedly for the past few years in a bunch of states.



6bloodychunks said:


> have you guys seen this one ?
> 
> 
> supposedly hit by a car near my town a week or 2 ago.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

bigredxlt said:


> Oh no not this one again. This stupid picture has been circulated repeatedly for the past few years in a bunch of states.


 

awesome, well at least now i know the dude was full of it LOL 

i had 3 different people tell me the same story LOL


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> With work and the weather, I won't get out again until Saturday morning which is fine with me. I can't stand hunting warm weather in November and Saturday looks to have good conditions.


Same here. I was planning a 1/2 day with a couple hours in the morning and afternoon. I'm going to watch the weather but it looks like a repeat of last Saturday's winds.


----------



## River420Bottom

Steady rain this morning, driving to my door beside work for a couple hours, hoping it slows down a bit


----------



## shortb

Off today.... Raining in 2b...think I'll wait till it slows down


----------



## NEDYARB

shortb said:


> Off today.... Raining in 2b...think I'll wait till it slows down


The way the radar looks we should be good in about an hour!


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Your a better man than me....130 won't get a pass


Can't kill a 150' and a 160' if I settle for a 130' , I would rather walk away with nothing. I love the chase !!!


----------



## pops423

vonfoust said:


> Predicament:
> I have parent teacher conferences for my kids Friday morning. Take the whole day and hunt the afternoon? Can't get into stand until probably 11am.
> OR take a whole day Tuesday and hunt morning too.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Once had the same thing. hunted the am, shot a buck. got down, tagged him and ran to the truck. Got home changed and went with my wife to the conference. Got the deer after. Pretty fun morning. Best of luck.

I'd get in at 11 and sit the rest of the day if you can.


----------



## Mathias

Hopefully the rain subsides this afternoon….then we have 20-30mph winds tomorrow :sad:


----------



## River420Bottom

Getting so tired of it... I'm not one to ***** usually but with only a handful of days to hunt pulling 60 hours a week idk how muh more I this I can take, I've had every sit but one interfered with somehow, this morning yet again a crossbow shooter, I don't call them hunters, came in 3 minutes before I could see to shoot, then a truck proceeds to pull in beside mine along the township road and two people got out to "inspect it?" That was about as much as I could deal with as soon as I started down the tree a buck takes off with a doe into the thicket... It's just always something, on a Thursday rainy, **** morning who would've thought. No these are not heavily hunted, well by my knowledge, areas and you never see anyone scouting, parked, nothing. That spot was convenient being 5 minutes from my work so I might be able to catch a few hours of first light before I have to go punch my time card. Just thoroughly sick of this states hunters.

When I made it to the truck the two individuals were gone and no note left, I wish they stuck around so I could've got this off my chest in person


----------



## PAdorn

Mathias said:


> Hopefully the rain subsides this afternoon….then we have 20-30mph winds tomorrow :sad:


I know. I was going to take off tomorrow but I might just save that day for next week. I swear everyday I plan on hunting the weather sucks


----------



## captaincammo

Out here now. Not the nicest of days. At least now wind! Today and next Tuesday are the only 2 days I can hunt with work schedule. Can't get him sitting home. Only thing I've seen is a nice buck and 3 does on edge of corn with headlights at 5:30. That's the biggest problem here in 5C is the corn is still up.


----------



## PaHick

Hoyt1021 said:


> Getting so tired of it... I'm not one to ***** usually but with only a handful of days to hunt pulling 60 hours a week idk how muh more I this I can take, I've had every sit but one interfered with somehow, this morning yet again a crossbow shooter, I don't call them hunters, came in 3 minutes before I could see to shoot, then a truck proceeds to pull in beside mine along the township road and two people got out to "inspect it?" That was about as much as I could deal with as soon as I started down the tree a buck takes off with a doe into the thicket... It's just always something, on a Thursday rainy, **** morning who would've thought. No these are not heavily hunted, well by my knowledge, areas and you never see anyone scouting, parked, nothing. That spot was convenient being 5 minutes from my work so I might be able to catch a few hours of first light before I have to go punch my time card. Just thoroughly sick of this states hunters.
> 
> When I made it to the truck the two individuals were gone and no note left, I wish they stuck around so I could've got this off my chest in person


I understand your frustration. But why did you leave? Get back in your spot and hunt. We always have guys come through. Not long after deer can still come by. Your not done for the day. Also I'm not in my tree 1 hr early. This time of year I walk in mostly at day break/grey light. 
And your truck. Unless I heard smashing windows I would not have gotten out of my stand to go over. Maybe they was hunters also looking to pull off and hunt. You should be back in your stand man.


----------



## Billy H

captaincammo said:


> . That's the biggest problem here in 5C is the corn is still up.


You got that right. lots of standing corn. Saw a few guys out cutting yesterday, this rain wont help that effort any.

Good luck to those out on this miserable day.


----------



## skinner2

Had a young buck cruise through awhile ago. Just had a buck grunting in the thicket 15-20 minutes ago but couldn't get im to come out and play.


----------



## atom11

Shot this guy on Halloween night at 22 yards. Came in to me rattling along with a little spiker. Not my biggest buck, but being a college kid and very limited hunt time I decided he would do. Slight quartering away shot, and he only made it 50 yards before piling up. Second pic is the picture I got from my trail cam just seconds before I let the arrow fly. You can see me about to draw in the upper left corner!!


----------



## blackngold51

Took tomorrow off to head down to Allegheny county to try to drum up some luck. Havent seen jack up here in 1B yet. An all day sit tomorrow and most of the day Saturday will hopefully do the trick! Can't wait to get in a tree!


----------



## vonfoust

atom11 said:


> Shot this guy on Halloween night at 22 yards. Came in to me rattling along with a little spiker. Not my biggest buck, but being a college kid and very limited hunt time I decided he would do. Slight quartering away shot, and he only made it 50 yards before piling up. Second pic is the picture I got from my trail cam just seconds before I let the arrow fly. You can see me about to draw in the upper left corner!!
> 
> View attachment 2077989
> View attachment 2077990


Great job! That picture is great with you in the stand.


----------



## PAdorn

Good job Atom! That pic with you in the back is awesome


----------



## Applebag

atom11 said:


> Shot this guy on Halloween night at 22 yards. Came in to me rattling along with a little spiker. Not my biggest buck, but being a college kid and very limited hunt time I decided he would do. Slight quartering away shot, and he only made it 50 yards before piling up. Second pic is the picture I got from my trail cam just seconds before I let the arrow fly. You can see me about to draw in the upper left corner!!
> 
> View attachment 2077989
> View attachment 2077990


Dude, if I were you, this would be my background picture for every computer/phone I have. That is truly an amazingly lucky angle you caught there. Great buck and awesome job!


----------



## 12-Ringer

atom11 said:


> Shot this guy on Halloween night at 22 yards. Came in to me rattling along with a little spiker. Not my biggest buck, but being a college kid and very limited hunt time I decided he would do. Slight quartering away shot, and he only made it 50 yards before piling up. Second pic is the picture I got from my trail cam just seconds before I let the arrow fly. You can see me about to draw in the upper left corner!!
> 
> View attachment 2077989
> View attachment 2077990


Congrats - awesome camera shot....

Joe


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great pic


----------



## shortb

Rain stopped and I'm in the stand till dark. Turkeys are yukkking it up about 100yds over the hill. Warmer than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## jesses80

good luck.


shortb said:


> Rain stopped and I'm in the stand till dark. Turkeys are yukkking it up about 100yds over the hill. Warmer than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## 12-Ringer

atom11 - years ago I spent a lot of time trying to create that same angle....here were the results of my efforts......





Hunted the stand in the AM moved for the PM - pics taken same day....Murphy's Law in full effect....

great shot you captured - submit it to every trail cam contest you can - you never know.....

Joe


----------



## Applebag

I lol'd at the frowny face


----------



## atom11

12-ringer, That sucks! I had my camera up all summer and had pictures of deer and could see my stand in the background but took it down before the season and had it set up elsewhere. When I decided to hunt that stand that night I figured what the heck and took my camera out and set it up before I climbed in. Im glad I did! Those are some pretty good bucks! Too bad you weren't there to fill your tag!!


----------



## PAdorn

12 ringer, your second photo had me lol. Thanks for that.


----------



## tyepsu

blackngold51 said:


> Took tomorrow off to head down to Allegheny county to try to drum up some luck. Havent seen jack up here in 1B yet. An all day sit tomorrow and most of the day Saturday will hopefully do the trick! Can't wait to get in a tree!


That is funny. I did the exact opposite yesterday. I headed from Beaver County up to Edinboro to hunt the afternoon. I saw the most deer (11) I have seen on a sit yet. Too bad they were all doe and fawn. My buddy less than 300 yards away saw 5 bucks and 4 doe. The biggest was a 2 1/2 year old 18" wide 7 point he decided to pass on. I hope to get back up there one more time before season ends. 

This morning it was pouring rain when I woke up, so decided to stay in. After getting some lunch I headed to a stand I planned to hunt 12:30 to 2:30 and then was going to head up the road and hunt from 3 til dark. Unfortunately after only 30 minutes in stand I was forced out by heavy rains and lightning. Sitting here in the kitchen still in my camo hoping the rain moves out. If it stops before 3 I will get back out. If not I guess this was a wasted vacation day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some disappointing news - the forecast seemed to indicate this would be the day to miss the woods and put in some long hours at the office to help offset the time spent in the field...woke-up to rain, but not the level that would usually keep me in and I had a funny feeling, but I stuck to my plan and went to the office.

Got a call a noon - a local kid smoked my #1 target this morning at 10:00AM...

I am sure there are others, but was hoping to seal the deal with him....

I'll be out again tomorrow - things look great....straight through next Wednesday - then I am off to KS....

Joe


----------



## bigredxlt

Sorry to hear the bad news Ringer. At least it was a kid who probably appreciates it. Not implying that you wouldn't but it's likely the biggest deer that kid has ever shot.


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Some disappointing news - the forecast seemed to indicate this would be the day to miss the woods and put in some long hours at the office to help offset the time spent in the field...woke-up to rain, but not the level that would usually keep me in and I had a funny feeling, but I stuck to my plan and went to the office.
> 
> Got a call a noon - a local kid smoked my #1 target this morning at 10:00AM...
> 
> I am sure there are others, but was hoping to seal the deal with him....
> 
> I'll be out again tomorrow - things look great....straight through next Wednesday - then I am off to KS....
> 
> Joe


 bad news


----------



## 12-Ringer

pa.hunter said:


> bad news


At least I went to a hunter and not to a car......

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

I was going to take off tomorrow morning and try to fill my doe tag but not based on the forecasted wind. I think I'll just wait until Saturday.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> At least I went to a hunter and not to a car......
> 
> Joe


Yep. Gotta be happy for the guy that got him.


----------



## DustinArner

Pulled a cam today from a scrape line running on the border of a swamp. Yesterday at 8:30 am a 140 class heavy 10 ran through checking and working the scrapes. Never hunted this spot but the positioning is perfect for getting in and setting up with wind in favor. First spot I feel confident in being able to shoot a mature buck. All my other cam sets are pretty unhuntable at the moment due to lack of knowledge of the deer habits and wind channels and swirls. Gonna try and get on him and hope my 3-5 day window is still open before he moves on to other areas.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> atom11 - years ago I spent a lot of time trying to create that same angle....here were the results of my efforts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


did you utter some some not so nice words to yourself upon seeing those pics!?

had a similar thing happen to me last year only the caliber of buck wasn't as nice(1.5 yr old 8pt). That particular morning i hunted the other end of the property in the am, lucky for us both since i think i may have shot him if i had been there. I ended up getting a much nicer 1, so it all worked out.


----------



## jhauser

headed to OH in the morning


----------



## Viper69

12-Ringer said:


> Some disappointing news - the forecast seemed to indicate this would be the day to miss the woods and put in some long hours at the office to help offset the time spent in the field...woke-up to rain, but not the level that would usually keep me in and I had a funny feeling, but I stuck to my plan and went to the office.
> 
> Got a call a noon - a local kid smoked my #1 target this morning at 10:00AM...
> 
> I am sure there are others, but was hoping to seal the deal with him....
> 
> I'll be out again tomorrow - things look great....straight through next Wednesday - then I am off to KS....
> 
> Joe


I'm in the same boat. I thought it was going to really rain and scheduled some appointments in stead of hunting. Never rained much and my number 1 target went down as well. Saw buck chasing everywhere i drove. Messed up big time today i guess.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I was excited to hunt tomorrow till I saw 20-30 mph wind gusts. At least it's in my favor.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

It has been said that deer get more nervous when its very windy and tend to move around more.

From what i remember i've always seen less. What experiences have you fellas had with hunting in excessive winds?


----------



## Hey Abbott

No so much about the deer movement is the tree swaying and the bow blowing around at full draw.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Rained from 6 am to 3 pm in 1b
I think I saw 1 small buck about 3 times.
Keep after it guys!


----------



## NEDYARB

I am starting to get frustrated.I am hunting smart,playing the wind ,hunting funnels and doe areas.Every day it is the same.Tons of deer movement,including buck after buck,but no shooters.Young bucks have been chasing does around for a week,but no older bucks are showing up.Should I just keep doing the same thing and eventually they will show up,or should I switch tactics?Today I rattled up a spike.Whats up with that.I have pics of good bucks in the area so they are around.Maybe when the first doe pops it will change.Sorry for the rant,just frustrated.


----------



## shortb

Nothing but turkeys in 2b today.... Hunted in on and off rain from 1030ish to 230 until thunder and lighting forced me out... Off tm and trying a different stand


----------



## pope125

NEDYARB said:


> I am starting to get frustrated.I am hunting smart,playing the wind ,hunting funnels and doe areas.Every day it is the same.Tons of deer movement,including buck after buck,but no shooters.Young bucks have been chasing does around for a week,but no older bucks are showing up.Should I just keep doing the same thing and eventually they will show up,or should I switch tactics?Today I rattled up a spike.Whats up with that.I have pics of good bucks in the area so they are around.Maybe when the first doe pops it will change.Sorry for the rant,just frustrated.


Keep doing what you been doing, don't get lazy. Ive always said you put you time in you will get and opportunity. You can go from zero to hero in seconds .


----------



## dspell20

NEDYARB said:


> I am starting to get frustrated.I am hunting smart,playing the wind ,hunting funnels and doe areas.Every day it is the same.Tons of deer movement,including buck after buck,but no shooters.Young bucks have been chasing does around for a week,but no older bucks are showing up.Should I just keep doing the same thing and eventually they will show up,or should I switch tactics?Today I rattled up a spike.Whats up with that.I have pics of good bucks in the area so they are around.Maybe when the first doe pops it will change.Sorry for the rant,just frustrated.


keep after it the big boys will shoe up eventually


----------



## ribsyj

Wasn't going to go out with rain but thought what the hell. Not 20 yards in had a small five circle around me and go back where he came from. Thought was a little strange so sat tight. Bout five mins later see two nice buck working up along a ledge and vanish. Ten minutes later all HELL BROKE LOOSE!!!!. I heard snorting and grunting and what sounded like a herd heading my way. Next thing I know a doe is 5 yards in front of me and can barely breath. Right behind her is a 140" 8 grunting a storm up and 120" 8 on his backside. I quickly get to full draw and they are running around me like lunatics near running me over lol. While this is going on two small buck are circling trying to get in on action. My head was on a swivel. Best is I'm on ground with no cover and not one of them cared. Just couldn't get them to stop. She was running like crazy to get away. 

Even tho I didn't get a shot days like today is what I hunt for. I can't wait to get back out


----------



## 12-Ringer

ribsyj said:


> Wasn't going to go out with rain but thought what the hell. Not 20 yards in had a small five circle around me and go back where he came from. Thought was a little strange so sat tight. Bout five mins later see two nice buck working up along a ledge and vanish. Ten minutes later all HELL BROKE LOOSE!!!!. I heard snorting and grunting and what sounded like a herd heading my way. Next thing I know a doe is 5 yards in front of me and can barely breath. Right behind her is a 140" 8 grunting a storm up and 120" 8 on his backside. I quickly get to full draw and they are running around me like lunatics near running me over lol. While this is going on two small buck are circling trying to get in on action. My head was on a swivel. Best is I'm on ground with no cover and not one of them cared. Just couldn't get them to stop. She was running like crazy to get away.
> 
> Even tho I didn't get a shot days like today is what I hunt for. I can't wait to get back out


AMEN - that very scenario has happened to me on two different occasions BOTH on days like today - rain off and on all day - with a temp drop on the way. Pretty exciting and I wish everyone could have a similar experience....

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

I'll be out tomorrow in the stinking wind that seems to show up on all the days I have off. But sat looks very nice with a low overnight of 30 here. Should get them moving. These are my last 2 vacation days I have scheduled so I hope it works out. I might be able to get out here and there during the week and then next sat after lunch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> It has been said that deer get more nervous when its very windy and tend to move around more.
> 
> From what i remember i've always seen less. What experiences have you fellas had with hunting in excessive winds?


I guess it is important to be mindful that "excessive" is a relative term - in KS 10-20mph are very common and I am often on stand there in 20+MPH winds - here in PA many may consider it excessive. With that in mind I have had the most consistent success with BIG buck encounters with winds in the 10-15MPH range. I have come to believe that winds at this speed are much less likely to settle and swirl. They tend to move consistently in a predictable direction. I do believe it is much easier to position yourself to keep the winds in your favor. Additionally, winds at this speed tend to move a lot in the hardwoods, everything from leaves blowing, bushes branches swaying creating movement and noise that can help mask a mistake you make in the stand or on the ground.

I am by no means a Pro hunter and my opinion is only based on my experiences, but I hope it gives you something to think about.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

I'm still debating about tomorrow. The bucks doing seem to be rutting too much here in 4a yet. At least in my areas. We always seem to be late


----------



## Ryanp019

12-Ringer said:


> I guess it is important to be mindful that "excessive" is a relative term - in KS 10-20mph are very common and I am often on stand there in 20+MPH winds - here in PA many may consider it excessive. With that in mind I have had the most consistent success with BIG buck encounters with winds in the 10-15MPH range. I have come to believe that winds at this speed are much less likely to settle and swirl. They tend to move consistently in a predictable direction. I do believe it is much easier to position yourself to keep the winds in your favor. Additionally, winds at this speed tend to move a lot in the hardwoods, everything from leaves blowing, bushes branches swaying creating movement and noise that can help mask a mistake you make in the stand or on the ground.
> 
> I am by no means a Pro hunter and my opinion is only based on my experiences, but I hope it gives you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


I'm sure well... I'm positive you have more mature bucks under your belt then I so I'll take your word for it. Thanks I needed this. A little positive encouragement goes along way with me lol


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> It has been said that deer get more nervous when its very windy and tend to move around more.
> 
> From what i remember i've always seen less. What experiences have you fellas had with hunting in excessive winds?


Much less movement in the win IMO. plus I'm far less inclined to be out there in the wind since my best hunting buddy had a tree blow over on him a couple years ago.


----------



## Hey Abbott

They are not rutting in 2g either so it's not just your area.


----------



## jacobh

I'm not seeing a whole lot of rut activity in 5c. Some cruising but that's it


----------



## PAdorn

Well I guess its not just me then. My guess is late next week is going to be really good.... just like every other year here


----------



## fap1800

Drove past a decent buck waiting on a doe in a bean field in the pouring rain on the way to work this morning in 5C. Hitting the stand for a few hours before work. They're out there. A little luck is all that is needed.


----------



## smokin x's

PAdorn said:


> Well I guess its not just me then. My guess is late next week is going to be really good.... just like every other year here


Bucks are out searching in 5a. I saw a lot of movement Monday and missed a 130's 9 point because of my string getting caught on the clip from my bino harness on my muddy safety harness. 

Since then it's slowed down during daytime, but they're still cruisin right at dark and first light. 

I think that cold front coming weds is gonna be what we need for the rut to hit full tilt during daylight. The only bad news is, my vacation is Monday through Thursday when I should of planned it weds through Saturday.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> I guess it is important to be mindful that "excessive" is a relative term - in KS 10-20mph are very common and I am often on stand there in 20+MPH winds - here in PA many may consider it excessive. With that in mind I have had the most consistent success with BIG buck encounters with winds in the 10-15MPH range. I have come to believe that winds at this speed are much less likely to settle and swirl. They tend to move consistently in a predictable direction. I do believe it is much easier to position yourself to keep the winds in your favor. Additionally, winds at this speed tend to move a lot in the hardwoods, everything from leaves blowing, bushes branches swaying creating movement and noise that can help mask a mistake you make in the stand or on the ground.
> 
> I am by no means a Pro hunter and my opinion is only based on my experiences, but I hope it gives you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


I've always had the best luck in archery with less than 20mph winds as well. I would call sustained winds of around 20mph or higher with gusts of 25-40 or more excessive when 5-15 is usually more the norm. I've been out in the higher winds a number of times and usually don't see much. I get to thinkin they're curled up somewhere out of the wind waiting for it to calm down or to get dark before they stay on there feet. 

....much respect to you judging but what you've passed up this season so far. Hope you get lucky! 



PAdorn said:


> I'm still debating about tomorrow. The bucks doing seem to be rutting too much here in 4a yet. At least in my areas. We always seem to be late


Hunting 4E. No definite rutting yet either, just cruising some,where i hunt anyway. Usually see them hard at it just before or after the last days of archery season, sometimes into rifle season.
Couple years ago a 6pt was breeding a doe in front of me in rifle season. I was kind of courteous though, i let him finish before i finished him.


----------



## jesses80

can you say trickle rut.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I heard some guys mention turkeys in here but don't seem like anybody's hunting them.

Just got some info that a flock with a bunch of swingin beards in it is hanging round my other hunting spot in buckhorn. Be pullin an all day hunt there saturday, 1 of them gets into bow range he may wish he didn't. 

Going to try my narrow little river bottom spot this morning. Not near as much activity there since the corn was cut, 1 of the few times i wish it still stood. There still be a few doe so there always be a chance of a cruising buck i guess.

time for bed...good luck out there fellas!


----------



## PArackahollic

Rattled in a small 8 pt (2.5yr old maybe 14" wide) yest eve he came running less than a min after I put the horns down then before dark a spike cruised by then wind shifted and it was snortfest above me. Gotta work today then it's on, no work all next week!


----------



## PAdorn

Well I decided not to go this morning. I'm going to work half day then head out around noon


----------



## 30feetup

The rut is gonna hit next week....with the temps dropping....cruising last week in 2B


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just rattled in and impressive 9. He came tearing up the creek bottom almost as soon as I put the antlers on the hook. He refused to come out of the thicket . After a closer inspection with the binoculars, I realized why. I could see a doe pinned against the creek bank with her tongue hanging out. I wasn't planning on staying all day today however that has just changed. I will be here as long as I can see them down in that creek bottom. The best I can hope for at this point is that she decides to come my way bringing him in tow.

Good luck everyone.

Joe


----------



## JFoutdoors

Got a half day today. Thinking I'm going to hunt here in 5C this afternoon then head up to 3A tonight. I'm hoping I won't have to go to 3A though I hate driving that far in the dark lol.


----------



## pops423

atom11 said:


> Shot this guy on Halloween night at 22 yards. Came in to me rattling along with a little spiker. Not my biggest buck, but being a college kid and very limited hunt time I decided he would do. Slight quartering away shot, and he only made it 50 yards before piling up. Second pic is the picture I got from my trail cam just seconds before I let the arrow fly. You can see me about to draw in the upper left corner!!
> 
> View attachment 2077989
> View attachment 2077990


Awesome. Congrats


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I just rattled in and impressive 9. He came tearing up the creek bottom almost as soon as I put the antlers on the hook. He refused to come out of the thicket . After a closer inspection with the binoculars, I realized why. I could see a doe pinned against the creek bank with her tongue hanging out. I wasn't planning on staying all day today however that has just changed. I will be here as long as I can see them down in that creek bottom. The best I can hope for at this point is that she decides to come my way bringing him in tow.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Joe


Very exciting Joe. Good luck.


----------



## A.J.01

I watched a Buck tending a doe in 5a two days ago.Young bucks are cruzing. Pre rut is on.


----------



## shortb

Another miseraable day so far.... Gotta be +20mph gusts and rain.... I'll take one or the other bit both is tough to sit through especially if not seeing anything...... Radar saying I'm on the tail end of the rain


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

atom11 said:


> Shot this guy on Halloween night at 22 yards. Came in to me rattling along with a little spiker. Not my biggest buck, but being a college kid and very limited hunt time I decided he would do. Slight quartering away shot, and he only made it 50 yards before piling up. Second pic is the picture I got from my trail cam just seconds before I let the arrow fly. You can see me about to draw in the upper left corner!!
> 
> View attachment 2077989
> View attachment 2077990


Congrats n the buck! Ps if you think you don't have time now wait till you graduate and get a job and have a house and a girl and a pet and kids... You'll think back and be like "man I had all the time in the world to hunt!"


----------



## pa.hunter

holloween day is when pre-rut started saw bunch bucks on my cameras this week it has slowed up just a few young deer on cameras spotting at night big buck are moving at night good luck


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck everyone! Tomorrow is looking like a great day thus far


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I just rattled in and impressive 9. He came tearing up the creek bottom almost as soon as I put the antlers on the hook. He refused to come out of the thicket . After a closer inspection with the binoculars, I realized why. I could see a doe pinned against the creek bank with her tongue hanging out. I wasn't planning on staying all day today however that has just changed. I will be here as long as I can see them down in that creek bottom. The best I can hope for at this point is that she decides to come my way bringing him in tow.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe, he is a shooter I am assuming?


----------



## Matt Musto

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Congrats n the buck! Ps if you think you don't have time now wait till you graduate and get a job and have a house and a girl and a pet and kids... You'll think back and be like "man I had all the time in the world to hunt!"


Hear that brother! and as the kids get into sports age (5-14) it gets even worse, hunting wise.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Good luck everyone! Tomorrow is looking like a great day thus far


I used to drive my self nuts over the weather , we have no control over it . My theory is you hunt your stands on the rights winds , play the chess match and see what happens . I killed a lot of my deer on the worst weather conditions when I thought I would never see a deer .


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Drove past a decent buck waiting on a doe in a bean field in the pouring rain on the way to work this morning in 5C. Hitting the stand for a few hours before work. They're out there. A little luck is all that is needed.


How did you make out yesterday Colin? Are you hunting Saturday?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I just rattled in and impressive 9. He came tearing up the creek bottom almost as soon as I put the antlers on the hook. He refused to come out of the thicket . After a closer inspection with the binoculars, I realized why. I could see a doe pinned against the creek bank with her tongue hanging out. I wasn't planning on staying all day today however that has just changed. I will be here as long as I can see them down in that creek bottom. The best I can hope for at this point is that she decides to come my way bringing him in tow.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Joe


If nothing else you've had an awesome week with some great sightings. Hopefully one of those big boys cooperates for you. 
Clearly the wind wasn't bad yet and I could have hunted this morning but I have one doe tag and plenty of time to fill it in 5C so I'd rather wait until my hunting buddy is back in town and go out when he can.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> How did you make out yesterday Colin? Are you hunting Saturday?


Just hunting this morning. Listening to 2 bucks battle it out in a thicket right now. Saw a nice buck at first light chasing a doe and a few smaller bucks since. It's in full tilt where I am. Wish I could stay all day but I'm going to have to get down soon. Pulling an all day sit tomorrow. You?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Definite shooter - likely low 140's - I haven't seen hide nor hair of this deer all year - a little smaller than the two 10's that have had most of my attention, but that is what makes this time of the year so special. He looks like a young deer though??? The rack would say 4.5-5.5 to me for this area, but when he closed the distance this morning he didn't have the features of a deer that age (sway back, belly, short nose), his neck has got to be damn near 30" around, even with that he just doesn't "look" old.

Both he and the doe were bedding about 110 yards away from my stand on a steep draw leading to the creek. There is a major roadway that parallels the creek on the opposite side with only 60 yards of woods between the creek bank to the fence that boarders the roadway. I got out of my stand 20-minutes ago and closed the distance to about 75 yards completely undetected. The doe is clearly asleep I can see that with my binos, he will put his head down for a few minutes and then lift it up again. The wind (what little there is) is in my favor, I am using the cover of cars on the roadway to move a little at a time. I have picked out a rock cropping with a deadfall leaning on it as a final destination. From my perspective, using my binos and range finder it seems that target location is roughly 45 yards away from the buck and it looks as if I could get a shot from that spot. Of course I won't know until I get there ... that is IF I can get there without them picking me out....

Feel like I on one of those spot and stalk mule deer hunts I watch on the Outdoor network - pretty damn cool......

I will try to get a pic, but I only have my phone and I can't get them with it from where I am now....

Joe


----------



## BigLoo8

Nothing here in 5C. Had daylight pictures of multiple bucks on this hillside at the beginning of the week. One really nice shooter.


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck Joe! Keep us posted


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> I used to drive my self nuts over the weather , we have no control over it . My theory is you hunt your stands on the rights winds , play the chess match and see what happens . I killed a lot of my deer on the worst weather conditions when I thought I would never see a deer .


This time of year there isn't a perfect wind for any of the stands I hunt. I never where the bucks will be coming from. Just have to keep my head on a swivel


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Definite shooter - likely low 140's - I haven't seen hide nor hair of this deer all year - a little smaller than the two 10's that have had most of my attention, but that is what makes this time of the year so special. He looks like a young deer though??? The rack would say 4.5-5.5 to me for this area, but when he closed the distance this morning he didn't have the features of a deer that age (sway back, belly, short nose), his neck has got to be damn near 30" around, even with that he just doesn't "look" old.
> 
> Both he and the doe were bedding about 110 yards away from my stand on a steep draw leading to the creek. There is a major roadway that parallels the creek on the opposite side with only 60 yards of woods between the creek bank to the fence that boarders the roadway. I got out of my stand 20-minutes ago and closed the distance to about 75 yards completely undetected. The doe is clearly asleep I can see that with my binos, he will put his head down for a few minutes and then lift it up again. The wind (what little there is) is in my favor, I am using the cover of cars on the roadway to move a little at a time. I have picked out a rock cropping with a deadfall leaning on it as a final destination. From my perspective, using my binos and range finder it seems that target location is roughly 45 yards away from the buck and it looks as if I could get a shot from that spot. Of course I won't know until I get there ... that is IF I can get there without them picking me out....
> 
> Feel like I on one of those spot and stalk mule deer hunts I watch on the Outdoor network - pretty damn cool......
> 
> I will try to get a pic, but I only have my phone and I can't get them with it from where I am now....
> 
> Joe


I hope your next post is letting us know you punched your tag!

Colin, All day sit Saturday for me. I have a friend from NY who will be hunting with me. Hope one of us gets one, more hoping for him.


----------



## River420Bottom

12-Ringer said:


> Definite shooter - likely low 140's - I haven't seen hide nor hair of this deer all year - a little smaller than the two 10's that have had most of my attention, but that is what makes this time of the year so special. He looks like a young deer though??? The rack would say 4.5-5.5 to me for this area, but when he closed the distance this morning he didn't have the features of a deer that age (sway back, belly, short nose), his neck has got to be damn near 30" around, even with that he just doesn't "look" old.
> 
> Both he and the doe were bedding about 110 yards away from my stand on a steep draw leading to the creek. There is a major roadway that parallels the creek on the opposite side with only 60 yards of woods between the creek bank to the fence that boarders the roadway. I got out of my stand 20-minutes ago and closed the distance to about 75 yards completely undetected. The doe is clearly asleep I can see that with my binos, he will put his head down for a few minutes and then lift it up again. The wind (what little there is) is in my favor, I am using the cover of cars on the roadway to move a little at a time. I have picked out a rock cropping with a deadfall leaning on it as a final destination. From my perspective, using my binos and range finder it seems that target location is roughly 45 yards away from the buck and it looks as if I could get a shot from that spot. Of course I won't know until I get there ... that is IF I can get there without them picking me out....
> 
> Feel like I on one of those spot and stalk mule deer hunts I watch on the Outdoor network - pretty damn cool......
> 
> I will try to get a pic, but I only have my phone and I can't get them with it from where I am now....
> 
> Joe


 That's awesome, been there before hope you send one his way!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Definite shooter - likely low 140's - I haven't seen hide nor hair of this deer all year - a little smaller than the two 10's that have had most of my attention, but that is what makes this time of the year so special. He looks like a young deer though??? The rack would say 4.5-5.5 to me for this area, but when he closed the distance this morning he didn't have the features of a deer that age (sway back, belly, short nose), his neck has got to be damn near 30" around, even with that he just doesn't "look" old.
> 
> Both he and the doe were bedding about 110 yards away from my stand on a steep draw leading to the creek. There is a major roadway that parallels the creek on the opposite side with only 60 yards of woods between the creek bank to the fence that boarders the roadway. I got out of my stand 20-minutes ago and closed the distance to about 75 yards completely undetected. The doe is clearly asleep I can see that with my binos, he will put his head down for a few minutes and then lift it up again. The wind (what little there is) is in my favor, I am using the cover of cars on the roadway to move a little at a time. I have picked out a rock cropping with a deadfall leaning on it as a final destination. From my perspective, using my binos and range finder it seems that target location is roughly 45 yards away from the buck and it looks as if I could get a shot from that spot. Of course I won't know until I get there ... that is IF I can get there without them picking me out....
> 
> Feel like I on one of those spot and stalk mule deer hunts I watch on the Outdoor network - pretty damn cool......
> 
> I will try to get a pic, but I only have my phone and I can't get them with it from where I am now....
> 
> Joe


Im on the edge of my seat at work right now haha! Goodluck hope you punch your tag today and hope i have you luck this evening when i get to head out.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Got a late start. Got up saw rain coming way and wind was 15-20 with gusts. Slept an hour do and got out around 730. Walked in on a doe next to the tree I wanted in. Waited 15 min for her to eventually walk off into the thicket. I am in a bowl and wind keeps swirling. Typically if I get up high enough scent blow out away from bedding area but sure doesn't seem like. Staying until 2 unless I see some good sign. Sun makes it seem just a little better out and hopefully get the deer on their feet with the rains


----------



## 12-Ringer

Within 50, he got up and moved a bit and is now facing in my direction. Basically he circled below the doe and now she is between me and him....I am not sure if I can move anymore with him in this position. The doe hasn't even lifted her head. He seems to be acting a little "spooky" wind still in my favor, but is picking up some. I don't have a whole lot of experience doing this...I know I can hit the 10-ring at 50 with no issue, just impossible from here on the ground because of brush and angle at which he is laying. I really do think if I can make it 10 more yards to the rocks and deadfall I can pull this off...that was the longest 25 yards I've ever moved....now I am debating on not moving at all and hoping she wakes up and moves in my direction. My damn legs are asleep as I was sitting on my knees. I am basically sitting on my butt, with my back against a tree, facing away from them right now trying to get the pins and needles out .... crazy!

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Within 50, he got up and moved a bit and is now facing in my direction. Basically he circled below the doe and now she is between me and him....I am not sure if I can move anymore with him in this position. The doe hasn't even lifted her head. He seems to be acting a little "spooky" wind still in my favor, but is picking up some. I don't have a whole lot of experience doing this...I know I can hit the 10-ring at 50 with no issue, just impossible from here on the ground because of brush and angle at which he is laying. I really do think if I can make it 10 more yards to the rocks and deadfall I can pull this off...that was the longest 25 yards I've ever moved....now I am debating on not moving at all and hoping she wakes up and moves in my direction. My damn legs are asleep as I was sitting on my knees. I am basically sitting on my butt, with my back against a tree, facing away from them right now trying to get the pins and needles out .... crazy!
> 
> Joe


AWWWWW YEAAAAAAHHHHH. Take your time brother!


----------



## BigLoo8

Good luck Joe! my adrenaline is just pumping reading it. Hope it all comes together!


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Within 50, he got up and moved a bit and is now facing in my direction. Basically he circled below the doe and now she is between me and him....I am not sure if I can move anymore with him in this position. The doe hasn't even lifted her head. He seems to be acting a little "spooky" wind still in my favor, but is picking up some. I don't have a whole lot of experience doing this...I know I can hit the 10-ring at 50 with no issue, just impossible from here on the ground because of brush and angle at which he is laying. I really do think if I can make it 10 more yards to the rocks and deadfall I can pull this off...that was the longest 25 yards I've ever moved....now I am debating on not moving at all and hoping she wakes up and moves in my direction. My damn legs are asleep as I was sitting on my knees. I am basically sitting on my butt, with my back against a tree, facing away from them right now trying to get the pins and needles out .... crazy!
> 
> Joe


Regardless of what happens..... Bravo for having the guts to making a move to make it happen! Don't think I could do it.


----------



## bowmanpa90

Pa bucks chasing doe: http://youtu.be/PdsSF8G2zT0


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now I see what is bugging him a basket racked 8 point is up in the ridge with a spike, they are about 120 yards at say 2:30 from my current position while he is roughly 50 yards at say 10:30 - he is still laying down but looking straight up the hill with his ears pinned back - the doe still hasn't even lifted her head - I am starting to wonder if she is dead....I am on public ground, maybe someone shot her? I don't think that I can move without him seeing me....

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Now I see what is bugging him a basket racked 8 point is up in the ridge with a spike, they are about 120 yards at say 2:30 from my current position while he is roughly 50 yards at say 10:30 - he is still laying down but looking straight up the hill with his ears pinned back - the doe still hasn't even lifted her head - I am starting to wonder if she is dead....I am on public ground, maybe someone shot her? I don't think that I can move without him seeing me....
> 
> Joe


Wait for him to make a move. If he gets up to run those deer off close the distance for when he comes back.


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Now I see what is bugging him a basket racked 8 point is up in the ridge with a spike, they are about 120 yards at say 2:30 from my current position while he is roughly 50 yards at say 10:30 - he is still laying down but looking straight up the hill with his ears pinned back - the doe still hasn't even lifted her head - I am starting to wonder if she is dead....I am on public ground, maybe someone shot her? I don't think that I can move without him seeing me....
> 
> Joe


This is exciting. Good luck Joe.


----------



## tyepsu

At just after 7 this morning I have what to I believe was this buck come by at 65 yards. I tried grunting with no luck. He just continued on his path. It was nice seeing him, but disappointing he wasn't in range. About 8:30 another hunter walked within 20 yards of my stand. I sat another 40 minutes and decided between the other hunter and the sidewise sleet I would get down for the morning. The NW wind is not ideal for that stand. Tomorrow morning looks like a cool, calm SW wind which is much better for that stand. I will be back in there for sure. I guess this afternoon I will try a new property I got permission to hunt this year. It is one of only 2 stands that will for a N/NW wind.


----------



## bowmanpa90

Some awesome action in 4e last night 

http://youtu.be/PdsSF8G2zT0


----------



## golfanddeernut

some nice videos


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Now I see what is bugging him a basket racked 8 point is up in the ridge with a spike, they are about 120 yards at say 2:30 from my current position while he is roughly 50 yards at say 10:30 - he is still laying down but looking straight up the hill with his ears pinned back - the doe still hasn't even lifted her head - I am starting to wonder if she is dead....I am on public ground, maybe someone shot her? I don't think that I can move without him seeing me....
> 
> Joe


She is probably just fast asleep. They get worn out by the bucks this time of year. Hang in there Joe. Slow and easy.


----------



## Applebag

bowmanpa90 said:


> Some awesome action in 4e last night
> 
> http://youtu.be/PdsSF8G2zT0


Nice video, I'm in 4e also. Hoping to see some of that action tomorrow!


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Now I see what is bugging him a basket racked 8 point is up in the ridge with a spike, they are about 120 yards at say 2:30 from my current position while he is roughly 50 yards at say 10:30 - he is still laying down but looking straight up the hill with his ears pinned back - the doe still hasn't even lifted her head - I am starting to wonder if she is dead....I am on public ground, maybe someone shot her? I don't think that I can move without him seeing me....
> 
> Joe


I am hoping you get a chance to pull this off Joe. My guess is the doe is just tired if she had been chased for some time. Anyway good luck and keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Definite shooter - likely low 140's - I haven't seen hide nor hair of this deer all year - a little smaller than the two 10's that have had most of my attention, but that is what makes this time of the year so special. He looks like a young deer though??? The rack would say 4.5-5.5 to me for this area, but when he closed the distance this morning he didn't have the features of a deer that age (sway back, belly, short nose), his neck has got to be damn near 30" around, even with that he just doesn't "look" old.
> 
> Both he and the doe were bedding about 110 yards away from my stand on a steep draw leading to the creek. There is a major roadway that parallels the creek on the opposite side with only 60 yards of woods between the creek bank to the fence that boarders the roadway. I got out of my stand 20-minutes ago and closed the distance to about 75 yards completely undetected. The doe is clearly asleep I can see that with my binos, he will put his head down for a few minutes and then lift it up again. The wind (what little there is) is in my favor, I am using the cover of cars on the roadway to move a little at a time. I have picked out a rock cropping with a deadfall leaning on it as a final destination. From my perspective, using my binos and range finder it seems that target location is roughly 45 yards away from the buck and it looks as if I could get a shot from that spot. Of course I won't know until I get there ... that is IF I can get there without them picking me out....
> 
> Feel like I on one of those spot and stalk mule deer hunts I watch on the Outdoor network - pretty damn cool......
> 
> I will try to get a pic, but I only have my phone and I can't get them with it from where I am now....
> 
> Joe


hope we see picture next good luck!


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Within 50, he got up and moved a bit and is now facing in my direction. Basically he circled below the doe and now she is between me and him....I am not sure if I can move anymore with him in this position. The doe hasn't even lifted her head. He seems to be acting a little "spooky" wind still in my favor, but is picking up some. I don't have a whole lot of experience doing this...I know I can hit the 10-ring at 50 with no issue, just impossible from here on the ground because of brush and angle at which he is laying. I really do think if I can make it 10 more yards to the rocks and deadfall I can pull this off...that was the longest 25 yards I've ever moved....now I am debating on not moving at all and hoping she wakes up and moves in my direction. My damn legs are asleep as I was sitting on my knees. I am basically sitting on my butt, with my back against a tree, facing away from them right now trying to get the pins and needles out .... crazy!
> 
> Joe


make it happen!


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Now I see what is bugging him a basket racked 8 point is up in the ridge with a spike, they are about 120 yards at say 2:30 from my current position while he is roughly 50 yards at say 10:30 - he is still laying down but looking straight up the hill with his ears pinned back - the doe still hasn't even lifted her head - I am starting to wonder if she is dead....I am on public ground, maybe someone shot her? I don't think that I can move without him seeing me....
> 
> Joe


she is dead tired maybe ? good luck


----------



## AjPUNISHER

hunted this morn till almost 11. Wind gusts...off and on rain/sleet. Saw a buck about 7:30am, itty bitty 6pt sniffing the ground occasionally on his way through traveling on a deer trail. No other activity before i had to go.


----------



## EXsystem

tyepsu said:


> At just after 7 this morning I have what to I believe was this buck come by at 65 yards. I tried grunting with no luck. He just continued on his path. It was nice seeing him, but disappointing he wasn't in range. About 8:30 another hunter walked within 20 yards of my stand. I sat another 40 minutes and decided between the other hunter and the sidewise sleet I would get down for the morning. The NW wind is not ideal for that stand. Tomorrow morning looks like a cool, calm SW wind which is much better for that stand. I will be back in there for sure. I guess this afternoon I will try a new property I got permission to hunt this year. It is one of only 2 stands that will for a N/NW wind.


Wow that's a nice looking deer. Good luck getting him.


----------



## EXsystem

bowmanpa90 said:


> Some awesome action in 4e last night
> 
> http://youtu.be/PdsSF8G2zT0


I can't beleive I am not hunting missing this action. I am going out tomorrow!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Still here - haven't moved seems to be a stand off of epic proportions here. I actually tried to crawl on my belly - that crap must only work on TV cause I didn't get 5 feet and he stood up looking in my direction, so I just laid there for about 20-minutes. He finally laid back down and in a way I have never seen a deer lay before - his front legs are straight out in front of him and his head is on the ground between his front legs with the bottom of his jaw resting on the ground. I was about to reposition myself, but I am still at roughly 50 yards, slightly different angle, but didn't gain any ground. The doe popped her head up about 10 minutes ago. I have picked out about 1/s dozen lanes that I could easily slip an arrow through, but everything will depend on how they move....whenever that will be....

Joe


----------



## SwitchbckXT

12-Ringer said:


> Still here - haven't moved seems to be a stand off of epic proportions here. I actually tried to crawl on my belly - that crap must only work on TV cause I didn't get 5 feet and he stood up looking in my direction, so I just laid there for about 20-minutes. He finally laid back down and in a way I have never seen a deer lay before - his front legs are straight out in front of him and his head is on the ground between his front legs with the bottom of his jaw resting on the ground. I was about to reposition myself, but I am still at roughly 50 yards, slightly different angle, but didn't gain any ground. The doe popped her head up about 10 minutes ago. I have picked out about 1/s dozen lanes that I could easily slip an arrow through, but everything will depend on how they move....whenever that will be....
> 
> Joe


This whole real life story is awesome.,.i wish you the best and I'll tell you like I would anyone I actually knew....if you don't kill this deer I'll be disappointed, not mad, just disappointed! Hahaha good luck


----------



## Matt Musto

Wow Joe! I Hope the wind pics up a little to give you a chance to move or reposition. You got this.

Edit: I'm in an office so I don't know what the wind conditions are like right now. Maybe they are good for you.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cmon Joe we are rooting for you!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

jesses80 said:


> can you say trickle rut.


What causes that?


----------



## 12-Ringer

The wind direction is good it has at least doubled since 6 o'clock this morning. The problem is when the doe pick up her head she is looking directly in my direction. To top it off for the starting to rain just a bit right now too. I will admit this is a pretty exciting situation. How far we have as hunters thanks to technology. I'm sitting in the middle chester county sharing the story with all of you. If I can position myself separately I'm going to try to snap a picture I think in the very least you might get a bit of an antler.... Certainly don't want to be thought of as a BS Ohiobooner (lol)...

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

Finally in my position! Had to build a make shift ground blind. The wind is too ferocious for a climber. Good luck Joe!


----------



## mathews xt 600

We need live action!! Good luck


----------



## Billy H

Joe, Get yourself set and give it hell with the antlers. No Guts No Glory. :wink: Just kidding. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## nicko

If you can get this done Joe while providing in-hunt updates along the way, it would be amazing.

I love how this thread had progressed as the season as progressed. Very exciting and a lot of everybody pulling for each other. This is the way hunting should be.


----------



## vonfoust

Matt Musto said:


> Hear that brother! and as the kids get into sports age (5-14) it gets even worse, hunting wise.


Mine are 11 and 13. I hear that!! It's a constant. Hunt less, enjoy it more!


----------



## Randallpink

Windy and hailing east of Pittsburgh. No sightings all day.


----------



## jacobh

My sons 11 and when he's out I enjoy it so much more. He loves hunting!! He's into sports which cuts into our field time but we make the best of the time we have


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> The wind direction is good it has at least doubled since 6 o'clock this morning. The problem is when the doe pick up her head she is looking directly in my direction. To top it off for the starting to rain just a bit right now too. I will admit this is a pretty exciting situation. How far we have as hunters thanks to technology. I'm sitting in the middle chester county sharing the story with all of you. If I can position myself separately I'm going to try to snap a picture I think in the very least you might get a bit of an antler.... Certainly don't want to be thought of as a BS Ohiobooner (lol)...
> 
> Joe


He would just go home and buy a rack, make up the story as it happened in his head!!!


----------



## bigredxlt

C'mon Joe! This play-by-play is great. Hopefully it ends well!


----------



## Matt Musto

I think I'm going to give Joe a call and see how the stand-off is going :jksign:

This is getting good.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

bowmanpa90 said:


> Pa bucks chasing doe: http://youtu.be/PdsSF8G2zT0


Thanks for sharing the vid...have a couple i recorded but they were before the digital boom of sd cards and what not that we now have.


----------



## jesses80

not sure what causes it only guesses to what causes it.


LetThemGrow said:


> What causes that?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry for the long delay guys I had to take a minute and wipe my tears change my underwear and then run back into my stand. At about 10 minutes to 1 that's stupid 6 that I have passed on at least two dozen times this year came tearing down the hill, the buck and doe jumped up and literally almost ran me over. There was no opportunity for a shot it was all I could do I hope I didn't get run over. I have since then gathered my stuff and made my way back to my original stand and I'm all settled in for the rest of the day. I know they didn't go too far I can still hear them running around in the thicket so there's always a chance he might come by again. Thanks for all the well wishes and follow me along. I guess I can see why Strutter does his livr from the field thread, it was pretty exciting while it lasted....

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Well I hope that doe pulls him by your stand for a shot Joe.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bummer. Best luck keep us updated.


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry for the long delay guys I had to take a minute and wipe my tears change my underwear and then run back into my stand. At about 10 minutes to 1 that's stupid 6 that I have passed on at least two dozen times this year came tearing down the hill, the buck and doe jumped up and literally almost ran me over. There was no opportunity for a shot it was all I could do I hope I didn't get run over. I have since then gathered my stuff and made my way back to my original stand and I'm all settled in for the rest of the day. I know they didn't go too far I can still hear them running around in the thicket so there's always a chance he might come by again. Thanks for all the well wishes and follow me along. I guess I can see why Strutter does his livr from the field thread, it was pretty exciting while it lasted....
> 
> Joe


Wow, crazy. Now imagine you had a GoPro on your head as that went down...


----------



## tom071984

Walking into my stand at 1:30 hear grunting behind me, I stop and look back and a 2.5 yo buck is 30 yards behind me looking backwards. He looked around and headed back into the thicket. A deer starts walking at me and picks me out, takes off. It was a doe with two bucks following. Shoulda never left my stand earlier.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are definitely running around....this wind isn't bothering them all that much...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> If you can get this done Joe while providing in-hunt updates along the way, it would be amazing.
> 
> I love how this thread had progressed as the season as progressed. Very exciting and a lot of everybody pulling for each other. This is the way hunting should be.


I agree...this has become one of the better threads going....almost like Team PA or something. Thanks for starting it....

Joe


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

I'm sitting on the edge of my office chair, also in the Center of Chester County!! Awesome updates Joe...loving it. Sounds like the rut has begun


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Still got a bit over 2hrs of light left...maybe you'll get another crack at him today Joe!

I was going to try an afternoon hunt but decided against it today. Keeps raining and pouring for short periods. Almost lost a doe in the rain many moons ago while hunting in moderate to heavy rain. Didn't make the best shot in the world and the blood trail was washed away...so i had a hard time finding her.


----------



## 4 pins

I don't want to hijack this thread but I need help from all you PA guys. Tomorrow will be my last shot to get my first archery deer. I need to know any and all tips to try to make this happen. And I'm hopeing that the deer are running around tomorrow. Btw congrats to all you who put em down already.


----------



## 12-Ringer

4 pins said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I need help from all you PA guys. Tomorrow will be my last shot to get my first archery deer. I need to know any and all tips to try to make this happen. And I'm hopeing that the deer are running around tomorrow. Btw congrats to all you who put em down already.


Where are you located?

Joe


----------



## spac16

4 pins said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I need help from all you PA guys. Tomorrow will be my last shot to get my first archery deer. I need to know any and all tips to try to make this happen. And I'm hopeing that the deer are running around tomorrow. Btw congrats to all you who put em down already.


Hunt the funnels or ridges in between bedding areas. Or if you don't know where the bedding areas are near the thickest stuff you have. If the rut is on in your area the does will want to bed and the boys will be moving through there to get them out. I always prefer down wind of known bedding areas, bucks will cruise below them to check wind to try to catch one in heat that is bedded down.


----------



## Billy H

4 pins said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I need help from all you PA guys. Tomorrow will be my last shot to get my first archery deer. I need to know any and all tips to try to make this happen. And I'm hopeing that the deer are running around tomorrow. Btw congrats to all you who put em down already.


I am no expert by any stretch. The does will still go to food source. Where the doe are the buck will be sniffing around. If it were me and I had only one day left I would a hunt food source preferably near a known bedding area. One oak tree with acorns is enough.


----------



## nicko

4 pins said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but I need help from all you PA guys. Tomorrow will be my last shot to get my first archery deer. I need to know any and all tips to try to make this happen. And I'm hopeing that the deer are running around tomorrow. Btw congrats to all you who put em down already.


Try setting up right on the edge of the thickest ugliest cover you can find. Does may head there seeking refuge from harassing bucks and bucks may pin does down in these spots.

Whether for tomorrow morning in 5C is looking prime. 32 degrees at daybreak with light 3 mph winds out of the SW.


----------



## 4 pins

I don't want to hijack this thread but I need help from all you PA guys. Tomorrow will be my last shot to get my first archery deer. I need to know any and all tips to try to make this happen. And I'm hopeing that the deer are running around tomorrow. Btw congrats to all you who put em down already.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can't freaking believe it stupid 6 comes back with the doe....









I hope he is this stupid 2-3 years from now.....

Unreal.....

Joe


----------



## 4 pins

I am located in central PA. 2E I was thinking about getting some buck bomb doe pee. Or should I get doe in estrous


----------



## Ned250

4 pins said:


> I am located in central PA. 2E I was thinking about getting some buck bomb doe pee. Or should I get doe in estrous


Save your money and follow what spac16 and nicko posted above.


----------



## 4 pins

And one last thing when do you rattle


----------



## 4 pins

And grunt or bleat


----------



## Mr. October

If I still had a buck tag I'd definitely be out there. I had to run errands this afternoon which took me from Malvern to Glenside back to West Chester and finally home to Reading. Deer were everywhere. I saw a big buck trailing a doe in a field just outside Guthriesville. It's too bad my hunting buddy is away on business. Seems like it's on. Gonna try tomorrow. I may shoot a doe if the opportunity presents itself but may just enjoy the show.


----------



## 30feetup

pope125 said:


> I used to drive my self nuts over the weather , we have no control over it . My theory is you hunt your stands on the rights winds , play the chess match and see what happens . I killed a lot of my deer on the worst weather conditions when I thought I would never see a deer .


Amen brother! Just get out there and hunt


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting a little nippy....put the gloves on for the first time this year....

Joe


----------



## tom071984

4 pins said:


> And grunt or bleat


Call sparingly, especially hunting pressured deer. Most times you are doing more harm than good. Try to limit calling to deer that are not going to walk within bow range or are walking away. I haved called to 5 or 6 small bucks just to play around with them, they ask stopped to listen but continued on their way just alittle faster than before. I have had blind calling work in the past but I still think I spook more than I call in. You also have to watch when it is wet like it is now you might have deer within 60 yards and not know it, I have done this before too. Sucks to know you just spooked a deer that was already coming in.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Getting a little nippy....put the gloves on for the first time this year....
> 
> Joe


I it my warmer jacket in for tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't know how I will get out of here tonight completely surrounded 6 doe 8 buck....nothing good 3 6s broken 8, a 5 and 2 spikes...All looking nervously in the bottom....hoping a big boy comes up outta there..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## nicko

Joe, try barking like a dog. It may sound stupid but as long as the deer don't see you, it might work to get them to scram. Or maybe call somebody close by and ask them to come create noise about 100 yards away.

I always had good luck making deer vamoose with a snort wheeze. Unfortunately, I wasn't trying to drive them off. But it worked.


----------



## Deermats

4 pins said:


> I am located in central PA. 2E I was thinking about getting some buck bomb doe pee. Or should I get doe in estrous


I heard because of the DMA area that scents are illegal this year just a rumor never looked into it rule wise.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Don't know how I will get out of here tonight completely surrounded 6 doe 8 buck....nothing good 3 6s broken 8, a 5 and 2 spikes...All looking nervously in the bottom....hoping a big boy comes up outta there..
> 
> Joe


That's a good problem to have. Stay where you are and I'll drop off coffee and food in the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> That's a good problem to have. Stay where you are and I'll drop off coffee and food in the morning.


Lol....I need my heater body suit for an all nighter....

Today has been one for the books that's for sure...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Rest up tonight Joe. Tomorrow mornings weather will be about as good as it gets.


5 AM
Clear

32°

Clear

FEELS LIKE:
28° 

WIND:
W at 4 mph

6 AM
Clear

31°

Clear

WIND:
WSW at 2 mph

SunriseSunrise at 6:41 am


7 AM
Mostly Sunny

31°

Mostly Sunny

WIND:
WSW at 2 mph

8 AM
Mostly Sunny

34°

Mostly Sunny

WIND:
SW at 2 mph

9 AM
Mostly Sunny

38°

Mostly Sunny

WIND:
SW at 2 mph

10 AM
Sunny

42°

Sunny

WIND:
SW at 4 mph


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow what a day. It was like I was out there with u...


----------



## Matt Musto

Cool hunt Joe. Good luck to everyone tomorrow


----------



## Ryanp019

Well tomorrow looks good. Hope they are moving. I'm breaking out some buck bomb the heck with it


----------



## Hey Abbott

I had a 18 inch 8 point come in tonight using the can call. He never gave me a good shot. On my way out I let my first arrow fly In a whitetail and I thought the doe was closer than she was but I shaved her belly a bit and shot right under her. All of this is public ground.


----------



## rambofirstblood

12-Ringer said:


> Don't know how I will get out of here tonight completely surrounded 6 doe 8 buck....nothing good 3 6s broken 8, a 5 and 2 spikes...All looking nervously in the bottom....hoping a big boy comes up outta there..
> 
> Joe


Holy crap Joe...that's a whole years worth of action for some.
I'll be out in 1b Crawford county again tomorrow.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was a great day....just heard from a buddy mine hunting the other side of the park....he missed a monster at 4:45, the buck came back and he missed it again......

Wow....


Joe


----------



## Squirrel

Hunted tonight and didn't anything; not a squirrel, chipmunk, bird, nothing. I hate hunting in high wind.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Was a great day....just heard from a buddy mine hunting the other side of the park....he missed a monster at 4:45, the buck came back and he missed it again......
> 
> Wow....
> 
> 
> Joe


Now the question begs... Did he spook it to your side of the park for tomorrow or should you slide over closer to him?


----------



## rmm60985

Joe, wish the bucks were rutting here like they were there. Relatively no movement at all today.. called in a spike right before dark with the can.. Like Squirrel said.. hunting high wind sucks


----------



## Mr. October

I heading to bed to get ready for the am hunt. Hopefully a nice, meaty doe wanders by.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe you got some good ground there, appreciate the updates for those of us that can't be out or don't have a buck tag left.


----------



## skinner2

Heading out tomorrow. Hopefully I can put a tag either on a nice buck or good sized doe. Good luck everyone.


----------



## nicko

If I had the opportunities Joe had, I would have filled my tags three times over.


----------



## smokenarrow

Got this guy at 6:50am today in 2D. His tarsals were not scented up like I've seen in the past. His neck was swelled up. He was rubbing a tree before he came to me. I've been hunting nonstop and haven't seen much rutting activity in my area yet.


----------



## Applebag

Awesome buck smoke. I would be pumped if I saw something like him in front of me tomorrow! Good job brother.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Saw 3 this morning. 1 legal yearling 6 pt.
Saw 11? Tonite, could have been more as I think some were the same group. All does except for one that snuck in on me as is was climbing down. Surprised I didn't see any bucks. Had slot of daylight pics of nice buck end of last week


----------



## Viper69

Tomorrow should be good. Maybe an all dayer for me....


----------



## PAdorn

Saw 6 bucks tonight. Two shooters and a basket eight. Moved my stand and heading back in there in the morning. This was the first time I hunted my" honey hole" hopefully tomorrow produces! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Billy H

smokenarrow said:


> Got this guy at 6:50am today in 2D. His tarsals were not scented up like I've seen in the past. His neck was swelled up. He was rubbing a tree before he came to me. I've been hunting nonstop and haven't seen much rutting activity in my area yet.


congrats


----------



## skinner2

smokenarrow said:


> Got this guy at 6:50am today in 2D. His tarsals were not scented up like I've seen in the past. His neck was swelled up. He was rubbing a tree before he came to me. I've been hunting nonstop and haven't seen much rutting activity in my area yet.


Congrats.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats smoke!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats smoke....

Looking great tomorrow









Got the H BS ready for the morning...I hate shooting with bulk...the HBS let's me where my light gear all year long...

Everything got a fresh wash and smoke too....

Good luck everyone

Joe


----------



## Number17

Dressed 215
Live wt 268
136 4/8" gross
Slick Trick Mag into the boiler


----------



## 12-Ringer

Number17 said:


> Dressed 215
> Live wt 268
> 136 4/8" gross
> Slick Trick Mag into the boiler


Nice....that is a great buck....congrats

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats smoke....
> 
> Looking great tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the H BS ready for the morning...I hate shooting with bulk...the HBS let's me where my light gear all year long...
> 
> Everything got a fresh wash and smoke too....
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Joe


How well does that body suit work?


----------



## PAdorn

Great buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAdorn said:


> How well does that body suit work?


Single best investment I have ever made has completely changed how I hunt in cold temps. It takes a little getting used too, but once you have it figured out it isn't a problem.

My Dad just switched to the IWOM and he reall th likes it. At 63 he became less enthused about getting suited up 20+feet in the air. I thinkt the IWOM is nice, I just don't care for the bulk on the arms.

With the HBS you slip out of it just before the shot. I have had 0 issues with mine, skipping in and out is a breeze.

There are all sorts of advantages that I could go on and on about, but the bottom line is it keeps you warm.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Single best investment I have ever made has completely changed how I hunt in cold temps. It takes a little getting used too, but once you have it figured out it isn't a problem.
> 
> My Dad just switched to the IWOM and he reall th likes it. At 63 he became less enthused about getting suited up 20+feet in the air. I thinkt the IWOM is nice, I just don't care for the bulk on the arms.
> 
> With the HBS you slip out of it just before the shot. I have had 0 issues with mine, skipping in and out is a breeze.
> 
> There are all sorts of advantages that I could go on and on about, but the bottom line is it keeps you warm.
> 
> Joe


How heavy do you dress underneath?


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAdorn said:


> How heavy do you dress underneath?


Not heavy at all. coldest day will find me I a layer of Merino, UA cold gear and usually my lightweight leafy gear..might throw on a polar fleece...

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats #17...looks like that buck had a few years on him.

How bout some details of the hunt?! No story time before bed make me sad...LOL!!!


----------



## Mr. October

Number17 said:


> Dressed 215
> Live wt 268
> 136 4/8" gross
> Slick Trick Mag into the boiler


Nice buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good guys......









Good luck

Joe


----------



## bkellybe

Beautiful morning! Good luck guys!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

bkellybe said:


> Beautiful morning! Good luck guys!


x2

looking like a good day to tip a deer a over!


----------



## NEDYARB

Yesterday I finally saw multiple big bucks get into the action.Unfortunately the does did not bring them past me.Seems like the older bucks have finally joined the party.Good luck today guys.Weather ,for once, should be about perfect.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck number 17. A few details would be nice, at least what management unit.

Cant say I am sorry to have filled my tag but it sure would be nice to be out this morning. Have a doe tag but in my area of 5C the doe slaughter has noticeably dropped the numbers. Second year in a row now that I'll refrain.

Good luck to everyone still out there


----------



## skinner2

Good luck guys.


----------



## boneheadjaz

31 and calm winds. Should be good. Headed to OH for the morning


----------



## Mr. October

Settled in and waiting for daylight. Hopefully some fun buck watching occurs and a nice doe wanders by.


----------



## Applebag

There was a light dusting of snow on the ground when I got here. Couldn't be happier. Except for the fact that the wind is dead and I have a runny nose so trying to keep sniffling to a minimum lol


----------



## nicko

Locked and loaded. Good luck everybody.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rough walk in....kicking deer left and right...been in since 510 hoping the early in helped them settle...great looking morning...










Keep Your Eyes on the Prize!

Good luck today!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

A couple of live decoys can't hurt this time of year .... lol....









Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

Buck or no buck it is beautiful out and THIS is why I hunt. Good luck guys


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ryanp019 said:


> Buck or no buck it is beautiful out and THIS is why I hunt. Good luck guys


Agreed....

How many others in for an all day sit today? 

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Had a 6 point and 4 point come through already along with a mature doe righ t under me that neither wanted anything to do with.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Keep those updates coming...good luck guys!


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Agreed....
> 
> How many others in for an all day sit today?
> 
> Joe


Hoping its not needed but I am ready.


----------



## whizkid22

All day sit for me in 1A Crawford county. Slow start but great weather. Good luck today.


----------



## PAdorn

All day sit here! Saw five does so far. Rattled in a spike, and a buck chasing to my right but haven't seen him yet! And I have snow! Beautiful out


----------



## 12-Ringer

skinner2 said:


> Hoping its not needed but I am ready.


Me too....two more ladies joined the feast under the oaks...can't believe no buck have strolled by to check them out?

Must be a real hot one somewhere and they probably have her surrounded. 

Joe


----------



## bkellybe

I can only hang til bout noon unfortunately, great day for an all day sit!


----------



## PSU Joe

Can't get out until the afternoon (sons football game). Feels like a great morning to be in the woods. Hopefully a good afternoon too. Good luck everybody.


----------



## unklechuckles19

Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


----------



## nicko

unklechuckles19 said:


> Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


Cha Ching!!!!! Congrats and good luck with the recovery. 

A quiet start for me so far but my buddy who is a few hundred yards up the hill is hunting on the ground and had a spike feeding 30 yards from him.


----------



## fap1800

Can't beat today. Just had a decent 8 run a doe about 60 yards by me. Should be a good deer next year if he makes it.


----------



## PAdorn

unklechuckles19 said:


> Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


Congrats! Post up pic upon recovery!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sweet...I wish you the best on the recovery....be sure to share a pic.

Another 2 have joined the crowd here and still no buck?

Here are the latest additions at 12 yards...









Joe


----------



## Applebag

All day for me. I'm a bit worried about my spot though. I'm in an oak patch on a hill with flat in front of me. We usually have a decent family of does that bed right below me and they walk up every morning. However I haven't seen them today or on Wednesday. I've never hunted this during the rut as this is my first ever bow season. I'm worried that being out of winter and early fall patterns may leave this place baren.


----------



## spac16

unklechuckles19 said:


> Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


Congrats good luck in recovery.. Put up the pics when you get them.


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe

Sooner or later you would think a buck will swing by to check out the ladies. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Almost like being there. 

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys 2 hrs so far but no deer. Not sure what the issue is


----------



## 138104

4 doe and a little 5 or 6 pt dogging them. Beautiful morning!


----------



## Applebag

Finally a small 6 comes through seeking. I was beginning to worry


----------



## skinner2

Another dink buck came cruising through to check out the bedding area. Where are the big boys?


----------



## nicko

Just had a shooter buck pass within 15 yards but on the other side of the tree and screened by cover. I stopped him with calls but he wouldn't come back. Not sure how many points but rack was big enough and body was fat.


----------



## Billy H

unklechuckles19 said:


> Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


hope its an easy recovery. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This busted up 8 charged in and wrecked the peace....heard him coming long before I saw him...even over the roar of traffic. He was grunting with every step, hung out for about 10 minutes....left the same way he came.









I want to meet up with whatever broke him...

Joe


----------



## Ned250

Saw a grey body cruising through. Gave him two grunts and he stomped on over like he owned the place. Six point rack out to his ears, but just too small and thin. Really big body and was definitely mature. Drew on him at ten yards and settled pin on his heart - decided I just couldn't do it. 

I'm in DE on the PA border.


----------



## PAdorn

Just had 3 bucks dogging a doe past me. One nice shooter8. Hopefully she brings him back around


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just had a shooter buck pass within 15 yards but on the other side of the tree and screened by cover. I stopped him with calls but he wouldn't come back. Not sure how many points but rack was big enough and body was fat.


Damn that sucks...glad you had a close encounter. Stay focused he's in the area and running around. A tactic that has work well for me in similar situations is to rattle. A lot of times the doe is trying to get the buck of her tail and she will run towards other buck hoping to slip away...desperate times call for desperate measures. ...

Good luck and keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## caswine

Beautiful morning so far here in 4e saw 3 doe and a Y buck


----------



## Number17

4E Columbia County

It all happened so fast tonight that I can't even embellish the story for you.
This fella literally just came running onto the scene out of nowhere and stopped at 15 steps to give me a shot. I had to slide my arrow around some vines a little forward of where I wanted to aim, and he ducked at the shot so I hit him forward and high of where I wanted. Never the less, he took a slick trick into the boiler room.
He ran off and snapped my arrow shaft in a few bounds, tucked himself in the thick brush surrounding the stand and stood there for a few minutes just shaking his tail nervously, before he melted quietly into the jungle where he came from.
I found my blood covered arrow, but very little blood from the high entrance. I called my brother and was just about ready to tell him we'd wait until morning to do the tracking when I came across this..........................
Here is the blood in his bed that made me decide we could recover him tonight. He got pushed out of his bed by three does that came by me and spooked, running down the trail where he exited. This is about a 6 square foot area of frothy red goodness.


We found very little blood after his death bed. As a matter of fact I had to follow his spoor for 20 yards or so through a tangled mess of briars until I found another drop of blood.......and then another...........and then another, until I shined my light ahead and was able to utter the sweetest phrase to a bowhunter's ears, "Dead Deer".

Dressed right at 215.
That puts him at an estimated live weight of 268 pounds.








I stopped by my uncle's on the way home to do a little bragging, only to find out that he had a trail cam pic of this buck in velvet. Gotta love big, backwoods mountain bucks!


----------



## bigredxlt

Wow....what a monster. Congratulations


----------



## Applebag

Awesome story 17


----------



## 12-Ringer

I often wonder what the percentage is of mature buck being harvested just the way you described....
coming in last second, no time to think just react verses watching the buck slowly approach getting ready and making the shot. 

I think the latter is when most people choke, the excitement in anticipation can be a little bit too much for some...

Not sure though, as some might do better with time to concentrate on staying calm, picking a spot and making the shot.

I have had the good fortune for it to happen both ways, however MOST of my mature buck harvest took place the way you described. One minute he's not there, the next minute he is and you have to react instantly.

Congrats on a great dear!

Joe


----------



## caswine

Congrats


----------



## spac16

Congrats on a beauty


----------



## bkellybe

Congrats! That guy is a beast!


----------



## primal-bow

PAdorn said:


> All day sit here! Saw five does so far. Rattled in a spike, and a buck chasing to my right but haven't seen him yet! And I have snow! Beautiful out


where are hunting at in pa?


----------



## skinner2

Congrats on the deer.


----------



## PAdorn

Saw7 bucks so far. Two shooters, two legal. All just outside of range running the same trail as the one doe did earlier. All nose to ground.. except for the spike I rattled in

Kgtech.... I'm in 4a


----------



## PAdude

Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Hunting 2b Westmoreland. So far had a small 9pt and 6pt under my stand, along with 10 doe so far. All day sit for me today, so we will see what happens.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well it wouldn't really be fair if I didn't share the bad/sad with the good/exciting .... I just blew an opportunity at one of the tens that I've been chasing all year. I am situated in a huge poplar tree with another tree right next to me. So close my bow hanger and pack ate hanging in that tree. My back is to my downwind side in the doe are all bedded in front of me. At 9:55 three doe snap to attention I their beds, looking behind me, ears cupped hard forward. I unzip the HBS, slowly grab the GT500 (which is starving) and I wait. I cannot hear anything, no footstrps, no grunting , but I am very hesitant to turn around for fear of spooking whatever is there. I stay in this position, facing the doe, bow in my hand until 10:10 which felt a hell of a lot longer than 15 minutes. Doing the best to look out if the corner of eye and turn my head slowly, I see the telltale split G2s of "Splitter" a mere 15 yards over my right shoulder, but more important between the tree my stand is in and the tree with my bowholder, etc... If he continued on to the doe I would have a clear and easy shot inside 30 york. However 1 of the doe jumps up runs to my left and hops over a deadfall. He seems to have the most interest in that particular doe. As he turnd his attention to that doe I attempt to swing by bow between the 2 trees and my arrow scraped along the tree in front of me and Splitter eludes me once again. 

Splitter is a five year old mainframe 8 with split the G 2's on each side, perfectly symmetrical. I had several close encounters with him in 2012 and the couldn't hunt him in 2013 necause i fell. I have his left sheds from both 2012 and 2013.

I can see him chasing the doe around in the creek bottom about 200 yards away with my binoculars. I can only hope she's not ready to breed and he comes back up here to check on the remaining five that are still bedded.

Isn't it so ironic how some of the most frustrating things keep us coming back for more.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

unklechuckles19 said:


> Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


Hope the recovery is going well...

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Well it wouldn't really be fair if I didn't share the bad/sad with the good/exciting .... I just blew an opportunity at one of the tens that I've been chasing all year. I am situated in a huge poplar tree with another tree right next to me. So close my bow hanger and pack ate hanging in that tree. My back is to my downwind side in the doe are all bedded in front of me. At 9:55 three doe snap to attention I their beds, looking behind me, ears cupped hard forward. I unzip the HBS, slowly grab the GT500 (which is starving) and I wait. I cannot hear anything, no footstrps, no grunting , but I am very hesitant to turn around for fear of spooking whatever is there. I stay in this position, facing the doe, bow in my hand until 10:10 which felt a hell of a lot longer than 15 minutes. Doing the best to look out if the corner of eye and turn my head slowly, I see the telltale split G2s of "Splitter" a mere 15 yards over my right shoulder, but more important between the tree my stand is in and the tree with my bowholder, etc... If he continued on to the doe I would have a clear and easy shot inside 30 york. However 1 of the doe jumps up runs to my left and hops over a deadfall. He seems to have the most interest in that particular doe. As he turnd his attention to that doe I attempt to swing by bow between the 2 trees and my arrow scraped along the tree in front of me and Splitter eludes me once again.
> 
> Splitter is a five year old mainframe 8 with split the G 2's on each side, perfectly symmetrical. I had several close encounters with him in 2012 and the couldn't hunt him in 2013 necause i fell. I have his left sheds from both 2012 and 2013.
> 
> I can see him chasing the doe around in the creek bottom about 200 yards away with my binoculars. I can only hope she's not ready to breed and he comes back up here to check on the remaining five that are still bedded.
> 
> Isn't it so ironic how some of the most frustrating things keep us coming back for more.....
> 
> Joe


Hang in there. I think it is going to get better and better today. I had a small 5 pt. on the prowl for does come by and heard a lot of grunting and chasing in an area I couldn't see but that was it. Then the neighbors started doing yard work so there was no point in hanging out. I'm sure the afternoon will be action packed but I'm not making the hour drive back to hunt. Especially with the leaf blowers. Nothing will be out in my spot until dark.


----------



## nicko

That's agonizing just reading that Joe. But it definitely sounds you are in the right spot.

Saw one more at a distance but it was moving through the timber so all I know is that it was a deer.


----------



## Mr. October

unklechuckles19 said:


> Just put an arrow through a 6 or an 8, couldn't make out whether brow tines or not. Confirmed pass through with good blood, I think it's a little back though, rear lung/liver. Good luck folks, it really is a beautiful morning!


Waiting for pics. . .


----------



## swpahoythunter

Ill post story in a bit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Why couldn't this be him.....









You hangin in there all day Nick?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

swpahoythunter said:


> Ill post story in a bit.


Congrats....
Looking forward to the details...

Joe


----------



## spac16

12-Ringer said:


> Well it wouldn't really be fair if I didn't share the bad/sad with the good/exciting .... I just blew an opportunity at one of the tens that I've been chasing all year. I am situated in a huge poplar tree with another tree right next to me. So close my bow hanger and pack ate hanging in that tree. My back is to my downwind side in the doe are all bedded in front of me. At 9:55 three doe snap to attention I their beds, looking behind me, ears cupped hard forward. I unzip the HBS, slowly grab the GT500 (which is starving) and I wait. I cannot hear anything, no footstrps, no grunting , but I am very hesitant to turn around for fear of spooking whatever is there. I stay in this position, facing the doe, bow in my hand until 10:10 which felt a hell of a lot longer than 15 minutes. Doing the best to look out if the corner of eye and turn my head slowly, I see the telltale split G2s of "Splitter" a mere 15 yards over my right shoulder, but more important between the tree my stand is in and the tree with my bowholder, etc... If he continued on to the doe I would have a clear and easy shot inside 30 york. However 1 of the doe jumps up runs to my left and hops over a deadfall. He seems to have the most interest in that particular doe. As he turnd his attention to that doe I attempt to swing by bow between the 2 trees and my arrow scraped along the tree in front of me and Splitter eludes me once again.
> 
> Splitter is a five year old mainframe 8 with split the G 2's on each side, perfectly symmetrical. I had several close encounters with him in 2012 and the couldn't hunt him in 2013 necause i fell. I have his left sheds from both 2012 and 2013.
> 
> I can see him chasing the doe around in the creek bottom about 200 yards away with my binoculars. I can only hope she's not ready to breed and he comes back up here to check on the remaining five that are still bedded.
> 
> Isn't it so ironic how some of the most frustrating things keep us coming back for more.....
> 
> Joe


With that many still bedded near you still a chance something nice walk by. Keep at em


----------



## BigLoo8

Sorry to hear Joe. The movement is near non existent in my area for the past two days. Cameras arent showing any bucks let alone any bucks in daylight. Saw two does this morning just milling through. Never looked back and didnt look skittish at all. Going to change it up this afternoon and head out to a set I haven't hunted all year. Good luck to everyone out and congrats to everyone that scored this morning!


----------



## spac16

swpahoythunter said:


> Ill post story in a bit.


Congrats. That is a great picture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I do find it a bit odd that he wasn't with a doe. He is one of the top 3 or 4 buck on the entire property, but he was out by himself just searching, and again that was at 9:55am...

Thanks for the encouragement, even if I wanted to get down I don't really think I could with all these deer still around

Joe


----------



## unklechuckles19

Not the biggest 8pt in the world but I don't eat the horns. Good luck to the rest if you guys today.


----------



## bkellybe

Congrats!


----------



## skinner2

Congrats.


----------



## Charman03

Congrats guys. So frustrating not being able to go bc wife sick and gotta take care of kids. I think were going shopping to scratch the itch. What bow holders do you guys prefer?


----------



## shortb

13 does so far.... Not a single buck... Gotta b close


----------



## naturalsteel

5 Bucks and 6 doe so far here in 4E. No Mature buck yet , but I'm off the next week and plan on plenty all day sits. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## skully1200

You guys are killing me. It's an awesome morning and it seems like things are really starting to pick up. I am currently about halfway through my last work day before vacation. I always take the last week off. Except for some warmer than ideal daytime highs early in the week, looks like it should be pretty perfect. I've only been hunting Monday mornings so far this season, and I can't wait to get out and put in some quality time. Congrats to those who have scored, and good luck to the rest.


----------



## naturalsteel

Charman03 said:


> Congrats guys. So frustrating not being able to go bc wife sick and gotta take care of kids. I think were going shopping to scratch the itch. What bow holders do you guys prefer?


Sorry you can't get out right now! Next week should be pretty good also. I like the Realtree EZ Bow holder that you screw into the tree. Good Luck when you do get out Charman! There's a reason for everything!


----------



## 12-Ringer

unklechuckles19 said:


> Not the biggest 8pt in the world but I don't eat the horns. Good luck to the rest if you guys today.


Congrats....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Super mid day lull here....anyone else still on stand?

Joe


----------



## bkellybe

12-Ringer said:


> Super mid day lull here....anyone else still on stand?
> 
> Joe


Same here. Had 4 small buck and 8 doe between 8am and 10:45. Been dead since.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sucks...misery does love company though... [emoji12] ....

Good luck

Joe


----------



## Shwackums

Question: Can you shoot multiple deer in the same day here in PA! I am sitting in the stand thinking....and I can't find anything concerning the topic.


----------



## skully1200

Shwackums said:


> Question: Can you shoot multiple deer in the same day here in PA! I am sitting in the stand thinking....and I can't find anything concerning the topic.


As long as you tag the first one before shooting another, then yes.


----------



## shortb

bkellybe said:


> Same here. Had 4 small buck and 8 doe between 8am and 10:45. Been dead since.


Same.... Nothing since 1130


----------



## Billy H

Glad you recovered your deer unk.


----------



## irnwrkr3

12-Ringer said:


> Super mid day lull here....anyone else still on stand?
> 
> Joe


 same thing here in 2b. Calm afternoon so far.


----------



## Shwackums

skully1200 said:


> As long as you tag the first one before shooting another, then yes.


Thanks skully...appreciate it!


----------



## 30feetup

Saw nice shooter.....out of bow range.....multiple does but no chasing yet


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Super mid day lull here....anyone else still on stand?
> 
> Joe


Same here.


----------



## pope125

Well Im done for the day, about 20 doe and 9 buck this morning . To legal shooters within 10 yards , not the kind of deer I'm looking to kill ..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Poor doe just came by...caught her sneaking out of the SW end of the creek thicket. Watched her approach from more than 100 yards away. When she got close I could see the back oh legs stained all the way to joint, her back and back end were all torn up. She came up and was eagerly greeted by the two that have been bedded in front of me since early this morning. My best guess is this is their mom and she came into heat, I can only imagine what must have happened down in that creek bottom....she looks like she was hit by a truck....she is already asleep. ..

Hopefully whatever scent she had left on her stuck as she passed within 10 yards of my stand.










Joe


----------



## irnwrkr3

Small button buck under me now


----------



## Mr. October

swpahoythunter said:


> Ill post story in a bit.


Very nice! Good job.


----------



## Applebag

swpahoythunter said:


> Ill post story in a bit.


Good job man. Where did you get this? I had a similar buck nearby this morning but couldn't get a shot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wish I would have thought to pack sunglasses in my pack (lol)....gorgeous day! Wonder if the wife and kids are raking the leaves. Is the wind shifting?

From the mind of a man with 8 hours on stand and 4.5 more to go....

Joe


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Well it wouldn't really be fair if I didn't share the bad/sad with the good/exciting .... I just blew an opportunity at one of the tens that I've been chasing all year. I am situated in a huge poplar tree with another tree right next to me. So close my bow hanger and pack ate hanging in that tree. My back is to my downwind side in the doe are all bedded in front of me. At 9:55 three doe snap to attention I their beds, looking behind me, ears cupped hard forward. I unzip the HBS, slowly grab the GT500 (which is starving) and I wait. I cannot hear anything, no footstrps, no grunting , but I am very hesitant to turn around for fear of spooking whatever is there. I stay in this position, facing the doe, bow in my hand until 10:10 which felt a hell of a lot longer than 15 minutes. Doing the best to look out if the corner of eye and turn my head slowly, I see the telltale split G2s of "Splitter" a mere 15 yards over my right shoulder, but more important between the tree my stand is in and the tree with my bowholder, etc... If he continued on to the doe I would have a clear and easy shot inside 30 york. However 1 of the doe jumps up runs to my left and hops over a deadfall. He seems to have the most interest in that particular doe. As he turnd his attention to that doe I attempt to swing by bow between the 2 trees and my arrow scraped along the tree in front of me and Splitter eludes me once again.
> 
> Splitter is a five year old mainframe 8 with split the G 2's on each side, perfectly symmetrical. I had several close encounters with him in 2012 and the couldn't hunt him in 2013 necause i fell. I have his left sheds from both 2012 and 2013.
> 
> I can see him chasing the doe around in the creek bottom about 200 yards away with my binoculars. I can only hope she's not ready to breed and he comes back up here to check on the remaining five that are still bedded.
> 
> Isn't it so ironic how some of the most frustrating things keep us coming back for more.....
> 
> Joe


Ugh, that sucks. You're on a hot spot with free live bait in front of you though!!

And your last comment is so friggin true. Letting down on that big bodied buck this morning is driving me INSANE. Wish his rack matched his big old gray body. I can't keep second guessing myself. He's just not what I'm looking for, but it would've been nice to get such a mature deer. :dontknow:


----------



## Ned250

Nice bucks you guys got today - swpa, chuckles, and number 17! 

Number17 - that dude is a tank!


----------



## PAdorn

Just checking back in. Saw 10 bucks and 8 doe this morning. I currently have a beautiful 9 point bedded with a doe about 60 yards away.
They came up from the bottom and I thought for sure they were coming this way.
she's laying facing me and he's laying facing away. Wind is perfect at this moment but it has been swirling some. They've been in here for about 25 mins. This is definitely a first for me. Hopefully they head my way once they get up.

Side note: I'm starving and wish I could eat right now


----------



## swpahoythunter

swpahoythunter said:


> Ill post story in a bit.


Thanks everyone. This morning was action packed. The stand I was in is on a field edge with a gas well behind me so it makes a narrow funnel thru the woods. I can see several hundred yards each direction in the field. There is a bedding area to the west just over a hundred yards also to the east bucks cruise thru on the field edge also. The plan was once a buck was spotted to call him in....that didnt work. I saw 4 different buck on the trail a doe took to the west. I tried every call I had and none would break off that trail. All 4 of those buck were bigger than mine and had better intentions on their mind. I look in the woods to my left and see 2 doe coming feeding on acorns. Shortly after this buck appeared behind them, just feeding. He didnt seem to know what this time of year is supposed to be about. They fed to within 40 yards then suddenly they all look out into the field. As I turn my head to see what caught their attention there goes one of the big 8s running a doe past me in the field. Just my luck, I had no time to react at all and just watched him go. I turn my attention back to the one in the woods and he was nervous and started walkng away. I gave a few soft grunts and he came right back in. He stepped into the field under 20 yards and I was able to make a good shot. He only took a few bounds and I got to watch him drop in front of me. That was the first time I had a chance to see that happen (Not that I make bad shots, but I'm usually in thick cover and never get to see them go down) 

I started the season holding out for one of 2 buck. I had a close encounter with one of them but it didnt work out. I passed several bucks, including this one and some bigger, hoping on a P&Y buck. Well, after today I only have 3 days left to hunt ALL YEAR, so I was done being picky. Im beyond happy I got it done today. It was a great season, probably the best I ever had and Ive been saying that before I filled my tag.


----------



## onebigdude

Been in the stand since a little before 6. Haven't seen a thing yet, but I'm hoping this guy will show up at some point. He's what has me pulling all day sits every Saturday. Saw him on my way out last week, so he's still around. Any guesses on age? All my bucks are still getting caught on cam at night. Hunting 1A


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Poor doe just came by...caught her sneaking out of the SW end of the creek thicket. Watched her approach from more than 100 yards away. When she got close I could see the back oh legs stained all the way to joint, her back and back end were all torn up. She came up and was eagerly greeted by the two that have been bedded in front of me since early this morning. My best guess is this is their mom and she came into heat, I can only imagine what must have happened down in that creek bottom....she looks like she was hit by a truck....she is already asleep. ..
> 
> Hopefully whatever scent she had left on her stuck as she passed within 10 yards of my stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Joe , How do you text so much from the stand and your battery not run out ?


----------



## nicko

I'm done got the day and back home. I had the one buck at 15 yards but screened by my tree and adjacent tree branches so no shot and then a deer of unknown gender about 100yards out. But I did find a little tucked away hotspot littered with buck rubs, bare ground, and his obvious trail. The areas where I hung my two fixed stands were good for deer travel last year but are virtual dead zones this year. I'm considering going out tomorrow to pull one of these sets and relocate it to overlook this new sign. Unfortunately, I won't be able to hunt any early mornings the rest of this week and won't be able to get out on Saturday since my wife will be out of town. I'll have to hope for the best on the daytime hunts I am able to get in this week.


----------



## swpahoythunter

Applebag said:


> Good job man. Where did you get this? I had a similar buck nearby this morning but couldn't get a shot.



Thanks. Got him in Fayette county 2A


----------



## swpahoythunter

spac16 said:


> Congrats. That is a great picture.


Thanks. Not bad for a cell phone selfie


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , How do you text so much from the stand and your battery not run out ?












If you travel...this is worth every penny...charged my phone at least 5x and I only charged the Anker once so far...probably will charge it tonight. .

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, I knew it was bound to happen sooner or later today as it is just too nice of a day out. I just had a couple in their mid thirties come by with their two labs. Answer me this, what is it about people that when they see a hunter in a tree stand they think it's a good idea to come over and asked me if I've seen anything and apologize for walking through? In my younger years I would probably let the frustration get the better of me and packing up and leave now, but experience has taught me that they could go around the bend and push 15 deer right under my stand so here's to looking for a silver lining....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

In stand for the evening good luck everyone


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Well, I knew it was bound to happen sooner or later today as it is just too nice of a day out. I just had a couple in their mid thirties come by with their two labs. Answer me this, what is it about people that when they see a hunter in a tree stand they think it's a good idea to come over and asked me if I've seen anything and apologize for walking through? In my younger years I would probably let the frustration get the better of me and packing up and leave now, but experience has taught me that they could go around the bend and push 15 deer right under my stand so here's to looking for a silver lining....
> 
> Joe


Dear... God.... I would have told them "yeah it's been busy all day until you spooked everything" 

I really hope your patience is rewarded. You've been like a big brother to a lot of us here with the tips. And for that I hope a monster split brow, drop tined, 6 year old dozer walks under you.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Sat till 12 today with only turkey seen. Back at it on the north side of the mountain to get out of the South wind. Looking for a healthy mama to come strolling by. Or a nice buck to video. Good luck


----------



## Double"O"

I damn near hit one of the biggest bucks i have ever seen in 2g this morning with my car....huge and heavy mainframe ten with chocolate horns...total tank of a deer!

I missed him by about a foot lol


----------



## swpahoythunter

The butcher shop looked like the first day of rifle. I was the 10th one today at 1030 and all were buck.


----------



## tyepsu

I am in the Allegheny County portion of 2A today. I have 2 stands on either end of the property. yesterday I saw what I'd guess to be a 140 class buck, but he was out of range. This morning I went back to the same stand and only saw a yearling doe. Around 10 I decided to get down and check out the area where that buck headed yesterday. I found an area tore up with rubs. As I was looking for a good tree to hang a stand I hear a bunch of commotion below me. Suddenly a doe comes busting off the next ridge and a 4 point right on her tail. She spun off and the buck nearly ran me over. I decided to move my stand from the eastern part of the property to this area. I got it all moved, went to grab some quick lunch and now I've been set up in the new location since 220. I hope the rumor that the first time hunting a new stand location is the best holds true this afternoon. I'm down to today, Monday and next Saturday to get it done.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Well, I knew it was bound to happen sooner or later today as it is just too nice of a day out. I just had a couple in their mid thirties come by with their two labs. Answer me this, what is it about people that when they see a hunter in a tree stand they think it's a good idea to come over and asked me if I've seen anything and apologize for walking through? In my younger years I would probably let the frustration get the better of me and packing up and leave now, but experience has taught me that they could go around the bend and push 15 deer right under my stand so here's to looking for a silver lining....
> 
> Joe


Yep, nothing like that to make you feel like you're hunting in a park. I once had a guy go out of his way to come into the woods to find me and talk to me. He obviously saw me coming in and as I was getting setup, I saw him standing in a clearing beneath the powerline and scanning the woods to look for me. All I could do was stare in disgust as I knew he was going to find me and I just wanted to get it over with. So over he comes and starts speaking in non-hunter volume and I use hand motions that make it clear I'd like him to speak softer. He starts asking me if I saw the treestand further down in the woods and I say yes, I saw it. He says "well it's right over there". "Yeah, I saw it. Thanks". Somedays, I feel like instead of having a bow and a treestand that I should have a hotdog cart and helium balloons for sale in the woods. 

Note to non-hunters......if you see a hunter in the woods, particularly in a stand, please say nothing and continue along as if we are not there. We would be grateful.


----------



## davepfb

Well I could cry right now. Haven't had that much time to hunt being busy with work and school. Finally got out this after noon around 130. Sitting in a new spot and heard something running through thicket beside me. Look over and see a doe she runs 10 yards infront of me. Needed the buck to follow but he decided to go behind me and I stopped him at 30 yards. Only to hit a branch and watch him walk away. Hopfully the doe brings him back this way or something else follows her trail I'm just hard broken. Was a nice long tine high 8 point


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> I am in the Allegheny County portion of 2A today. I have 2 stands on either end of the property. yesterday I saw what I'd guess to be a 140 class buck, but he was out of range. This morning I went back to the same stand and only saw a yearling doe. Around 10 I decided to get down and check out the area where that buck headed yesterday. I found an area tore up with rubs. As I was looking for a good tree to hang a stand I hear a bunch of commotion below me. Suddenly a doe comes busting off the next ridge and a 4 point right on her tail. She spun off and the buck nearly ran me over. I decided to move my stand from the eastern part of the property to this area. I got it all moved, went to grab some quick lunch and now I've been set up in the new location since 220. I hope the rumor that the first time hunting a new stand location is the best holds true this afternoon. I'm down to today, Monday and next Saturday to get it done.


Good luck....


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Well, I knew it was bound to happen sooner or later today as it is just too nice of a day out. I just had a couple in their mid thirties come by with their two labs. Answer me this, what is it about people that when they see a hunter in a tree stand they think it's a good idea to come over and asked me if I've seen anything and apologize for walking through? In my younger years I would probably let the frustration get the better of me and packing up and leave now, but experience has taught me that they could go around the bend and push 15 deer right under my stand so here's to looking for a silver lining....
> 
> Joe


Yep. Hang in there. I hunt in a suburban woods and the deer are used to the activity.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little spike buck just came in and jumpef that mama doe up. She has been there lying asleep for quite some time and when she didn't move to get up he gored her with his antlers and now they are off running all over the place,.... poor girl

Joe


----------



## Charman03

Wow look at that butcher shop pic. I am being tortured today, only Saturday I haven't been able to hunt and prob the best day yet. My covert 3G has been sending me pics of doe all day long, activity hasn't stopped, no buks tho.

Joe, you make a ringer wireless cam yet?


----------



## 12-Ringer

How do you guys generally feel about the "live from or westquest" threads. 

I think they are pretty cool and I am leaving this week for my annual trek to KS and was thinking about trying to put one together. Not real sure about signal strength at the farm though ans I would need that for photo and video uploads.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> How do you guys generally feel about the "live from or westquest" threads.
> 
> I think they are pretty cool and I am leaving this week for my annual trek to KS and was thinking about trying to put one together. Not real sure about signal strength at the farm though ans I would need that for photo and video uploads.
> 
> Joe


A thread like this would be great. I have totaly enjoyed it and was happy to add to it. I say go for it. If you cant be there might as well hunt vicariously from someone that is.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Wow look at that butcher shop pic. I am being tortured today, only Saturday I haven't been able to hunt and prob the best day yet. My covert 3G has been sending me pics of doe all day long, activity hasn't stopped, no buks tho.
> 
> Joe, you make a ringer wireless cam yet?


Yes...but way to expensive to market to the average hunter. Folks are better with the covert lineup if they want the wirrless. Won't break the bank, decent customer service and pic quality.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

About an hour ago, That doe and 9 point that was bedded below me, got up and he chased her off into the sunset. Ugh. I watched them lay there for over an hour and got my hopes up. Oh well.... its primetime now!


----------



## 12-Ringer

You said it...the wishing hour is upon us....good luck everyone!!

Joe


----------



## tom071984

Missed a huge 8 an hour ago


----------



## davepfb

tom071984 said:


> Missed a huge 8 an hour ago


Same here I still want to puke


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> How do you guys generally feel about the "live from or westquest" threads.
> 
> I think they are pretty cool and I am leaving this week for my annual trek to KS and was thinking about trying to put one together. Not real sure about signal strength at the farm though ans I would need that for photo and video uploads.
> 
> Joe


I love those threads. I'd be an avid reader, for sure. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...at least guys are having some action...I'm starting out 1.25 miles to the car...yeehaw!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Wow...at least guys are having some action...I'm starting out 1.25 miles to the car...yeehaw!
> 
> Joe


That walk is a small price to pay Joe for the action you've been getting. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## jacobh

Wow I must be doing something wrong.... No deer and no sign gonna have to try elsewhere Monday


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Wow I must be doing something wrong.... No deer and no sign gonna have to try elsewhere Monday


It's not just you Scott. I have to work for every deer sighting and this year has been the lowest for sightings since 2011.


----------



## manowar669

Had a 4-point pass by at 4:50. I'm out here for a doe for the freezer. Already shot an 8-point. The bucks are moving in daylight now. It's prime time. Good luck to all of you next week!


----------



## PAdorn

Ended up seeing 12 bucks today and 3 shooters! I NEVER had a day like this! 

My dad hunting on our same property only saw 3 buck and one shooter. It's weird because he said none of the bucks he saw were chasing or anything. And 9 of the 12 I saw were chasing. 3 of them including the biggest right before dark, were acting normal and alert. 

My guess is the end of the week is going to be rockin! I'll head out Friday and Saturday. I normally take off the whole last week but have to save vacation time because I have a baby to be born in three weeks


----------



## Squirrel

It was a beautiful night but no deer seen.


----------



## davepfb

davepfb said:


> Same here I still want to puke


Went to get my arrow at dark. Arrow had fat and white hair. Thought I missed I must not have. Went 10 yards and starting finding pools of blood thinking I hit a artery in the neck. Going to go look for it at 8. Does anyone know if it is legal to use dogs in PA? Brothers friend has a trained dog and if I don't find it in a couple hundressed yards going to back out and maybe bring the dog in the morning


----------



## PAdorn

Nothing like sitting in The man Cave , in front of a fire and watching football after a cold day in the woods


----------



## 138104

Dogs are not legal for tracking in PA. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## davepfb

Perry24 said:


> Dogs are not legal for tracking in PA. Good luck with the recovery.


Okay then I guess that's out of the question. Wouldn't the game commision want you to take ever route possible to recover?


----------



## PA_ENGR

Night night. Cold days and warm fire always put me to sleep. I can't nap normally.

Ended up seeing just one for at dark. Was first time I hunted it this year but don't think it's the place to be next due to lack of deer on the cam I set up last weekend.


----------



## tdonovan55

Guys I need some help, I hit a buck tonight, it was chasing a doe I drew back to get ready in the process my arrow flew off as my finger accidentally hit the trigger on my release. I quickly grabbed another got it knocked and drew got the buck to stop on a bwahh. It was now or never I shot but I think my arrow may have gone off course I think I hit a twig on a branch. Was aiming behind the front shoulder. But then I thought I missed all together. I could see my arrow buried in the ground. I waited an hour, got down just to make sure, sure enough, found the arrow, no blood on it, broad head buried In dirt. One tiny white hair on the arrow. I inspect the ground a few drops of blood, I thought maybe I nicked him was all but as I followed. A few drops got heavier then to a few drops again then back a little more heavier. I never heard a crash, after I shot he ran and stood for a little bit then kept running after the doe they way she went not as fast, he had no tail in the air, nor was he hunkered down toward the ground. A smaller buck came through afterward and smelled several spots where he bled a little more heavy. I followed the blood about 100 yards from where I shot, then stopped as it was getting dark. I backed out I think going out tomorrow morning to search is best, because he is hit but not well he is bleeding however. I used a rage two blade with chisel tip. This is my first wounded deer, all others I have shot (doe)dropped within 100 yards of where I shot. Arrow had no blood fat or anything the nock was also missing off the arrow,I rushed my shot, so I didn't get to follow my arrow so I'm not sure where it hit. Here is a picture of the blood bright red. Any help or thoughtS I'm sick to my stomach that may have wounded my first buck with a bow. Praying it doesn't rain tonight here in Crawford county.


----------



## PA_ENGR

tdonovan55 said:


> Guys I need some help, I hit a buck tonight, it was chasing a doe I drew back to get ready in the process my arrow flew off as my finger accidentally hit the trigger on my release. I quickly grabbed another got it knocked and drew got the buck to stop on a bwahh. It was now or never I shot but I think my arrow may have gone off course I think I hit a twig on a branch. Was aiming behind the front shoulder. But then I thought I missed all together. I could see my arrow buried in the ground. I waited an hour, got down just to make sure, sure enough, found the arrow, no blood on it, broad head buried In dirt. One tiny white hair on the arrow. I inspect the ground a few drops of blood, I thought maybe I nicked him was all but as I followed. A few drops got heavier then to a few drops again then back a little more heavier. I never heard a crash, after I shot he ran and stood for a little bit then kept running after the doe they way she went not as fast, he had no tail in the air, nor was he hunkered down toward the ground. A smaller buck came through afterward and smelled several spots where he bled a little more heavy. I followed the blood about 100 yards from where I shot, then stopped as it was getting dark. I backed out I think going out tomorrow morning to search is best, because he is hit but not well he is bleeding however. I used a rage two blade with chisel tip. This is my first wounded deer, all others I have shot (doe)dropped within 100 yards of where I shot. Arrow had no blood fat or anything the nock was also missing off the arrow,I rushed my shot, so I didn't get to follow my arrow so I'm not sure where it hit. Here is a picture of the blood bright red. Any help or thoughtS I'm sick to my stomach that may have wounded my first buck with a bow. Praying it doesn't rain tonight here in Crawford county.
> View attachment 2079720


Sounds like just a low muscle hit which isn't fatal unless you got an artery. I've shot two like this that were way too low. The one deer lived fine ( well until it got shot a couple months later) the other I tracked for two mile 4 hours after the hit and never found a bed or anything. Found blood almost two miles away , but mostly just pin drips after the first couple hundred yards. They always bleed decently at first but soon you will start finding blood clots,

That being said you never know. Definitely what till tomorrow in case you did hit elsewhere.


----------



## tdonovan55

PA_ENGR said:


> Sounds like just a low muscle hit which isn't fatal unless you got an artery. I've shot two like this that were way too low. The one deer lived fine ( well until it got shot a couple months later) the other I tracked for two mile 4 hours after the hit and never found a bed or anything. Found blood almost two miles away , but mostly just pin drips after the first couple hundred yards. They always bleed decently at first but soon you will start finding blood clots,
> 
> That being said you never know. Definitely what till tomorrow in case you did hit elsewhere.


Thank you PA ENGR. I just hope I either find him or he makes. I packing my back pack full of water tomorrow, along with a knife and rope just in case. If he is going to expire it will be tonight, if not I'm sure he will make it.


----------



## PA prime

That is a fair amount of blood, you may have got an artery. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. October

davepfb said:


> Okay then I guess that's out of the question. Wouldn't the game commision want you to take ever route possible to recover?


The PGC has a lot,of silly laws we have to follow.


----------



## PA_ENGR

PA prime said:


> That is a fair amount of blood, you may have got an artery. Good luck tomorrow.


With muscle hit that what you get. A couple of pop can pools of bright red blood then it fades out. First time I did this I thought I had a heart shot with the amount of blood. But heart shot deer don't go a couple miles


----------



## Charman03

Wasn't all lost today. Ended up leaving kids with my sister and in stand at 445. Snuck in on the edge. Not a bad little 45 minute sit. Saw the nice 7 again I messed up on last Wednesday, he didn't come to grunt. Then little later shot a nice big doe after thoroughly watching her back trail for a few minutes I decided to shoot. Thought I hit back and wasn't feeling good, no blood or arrow but walked to where she went in this thicket and there she lay 10 yds inside. Perfect hit


----------



## tdonovan55

PA_ENGR said:


> With muscle hit that what you get. A couple of pop can pools of bright red blood then it fades out. First time I did this I thought I had a heart shot with the amount of blood. But heart shot deer don't go a couple miles


Your right on that, funny part is Ive killed doe before that dropped 50 yards away and didn't get pass through and didn't put down as much blood as this deer.


----------



## bigredxlt

I would be shocked to hear the PGC enforce this rule considering they have attempted to get the laws changed. This is one of those rules that I would strongly consider ignoring. Recovering the deer might be worth the risk. 



Perry24 said:


> Dogs are not legal for tracking in PA. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## tdonovan55

Bad part is with my wounded buck, if I see him tomorrow after tracking him and he isn't dead, I can't use my bow.


----------



## skinner2

All the deer I saw today showed no signs of rutting. Small bucks seemed to be out cruising and had a couple check out a doe that was under me and then went the other way. Hopefully it picks up next week before the season ends. Doe didn't seem skittish at all.


----------



## nicko

PA_ENGR said:


> Sounds like just a low muscle hit which isn't fatal unless you got an artery. I've shot two like this that were way too low. The one deer lived fine ( well until it got shot a couple months later) the other I tracked for two mile 4 hours after the hit and never found a bed or anything. Found blood almost two miles away , but mostly just pin drips after the first couple hundred yards. They always bleed decently at first but soon you will start finding blood clots,
> 
> That being said you never know. Definitely what till tomorrow in case you did hit elsewhere.


I agree with this. I unfortunately made a similar hit on a buck last year high on the back and out of the vitals. I saw the deer 1.5 weeks later and got another shot at him (missed). He was fine aside from the scar on his back and the staining on his coat around the place where the arrow hit.


----------



## tdonovan55

nicko said:


> I agree with this. I unfortunately made a similar hit on a buck last year high on the back and out of the vitals. I saw the deer 1.5 weeks later and got another shot at him (missed). He was fine aside from the scar on his back and the staining on his coat around the place where the arrow hit.


You guys are probably right, but I have to look for him, it's my duty, to make sure that deer isn't dead.


----------



## nicko

tdonovan55 said:


> Bad part is with my wounded buck, if I see him tomorrow after tracking him and he isn't dead, I can't use my bow.


While I know this scenario does not occur a lot, it is a valid arguing point for repeal of the Sunday hunting ban in PA. I'm sure the PAGC would agree with (and harvest statistics would support) the fact that the bulk of all deer killed in PA are killed on Saturdays. Therefore, it only stands to reason that more deer are wounded and go unrecovered from Saturday hunts. Why not let hunters have the ability to follow up on these wounded deer without creating a situation where hunters now how to make a decision between possibly letting a deer suffer and go to waste vs. allowing legal and ethical completion of the hunt?


----------



## nicko

tdonovan55 said:


> You guys are probably right, but I have to look for him, it's my duty, to make sure that deer isn't dead.


I agree. I looked for my deer 2+ hours that day for as far as boundary lines would allow and followed up on it again the next day with no success. You have to do your part and see it through to the end. But I hope I am wrong and that you find your deer.


----------



## PaHick

Seen a spike and a doe. Dark to dark sit. Best part of my day was the owl that smashed a chippy off a log and tore it to shreds. That was probably the little sob that kept chirping at me all day! Highlight of my day. 
Also. 2 owls came out A hooting non stop at 3:20pm. and never stopped till after dark.


----------



## shortb

Ended up seeing 15 today. 13 of which were before noon. Only one buck, a small 6pt at 520pm. My buddy saw 8 bucks and no does and he was on same hill about 700yds away.


----------



## jesses80

snuck up on a doe bedded with here fawn this afternoon got to 40 yards drew back on her an whispered to myself its your lucky day and let down and backed out it was the only 2 I seen today sat from morning till 1:30 and didn't see squat most of the scrapes that were fresh at the beginning of the week haven't been touched .


----------



## Ryanp019

Slow morning only saw 2 small doe. 11:15 I decide to climb down and stretch the legs and take a wiz. Approx 11:21 as I'm standing beside my tree a nice 8 pt chases a doe right by me at 15 yards. No way I could get a shot but it was a cool experience up close and personal. Saw another 6 doe in the evening no buck. 4b


----------



## Pistolero17

Was out Friday all day had some young bucks chasing does in the morning, rest of the day was spent listening to people blowing leaves. Saturday I thought was going to be great, bird pooped on my head, isn't that good luck, then an hour later a bird landed on my shoulder, scared the heck out of me. Things got worse though, a guy walking with a crossbow and orange vest wounded a deer and was now walking around on private land he did not have permission to hunt. He turned and went the other way never to be seen again. Also, I decided to walk the ridge for any sign and a vehicle is parked off the easement road to the gas pipeline. I go up closer to have a look and a guy is sitting against a tree with yet another crossbow and a tripod he also does not have permission to hunt. He tried to hide behind the tree after he saw me. Needless to say I went home after that, too much frustration on the day. How do you polish a turd on a day like that? Hunting is supposed to be fun right?


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

Well, my slow year continued today with 9 hrs. Of seeing nothing again. I'm not sure what's going on! This is supposed to be the best time to go, but it's like I'm stuck in a November lull! One more Crack at it next Saturday.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Ended up sitting all day in 2b Westmoreland. Had 3 bucks come past my stand. A button, 6pt and 9pt. I passed on the 9pt, he was young. Also had 11 doe come by throughout the day. No chasing today, just seeking. I'm seeing a lot of scrapes and big rubs within the past few days. Early next week should be prime time.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Had a 4 point come into my can call at last light tonight. Seems like the does have disappeared. Off all next week and hopefully things ramp up. I'd like to get my first compound bow kill.


----------



## PArackahollic

Well I really screwed up I had my #1 hit list buck at 10yds and when I bleated with my mouth he bolted then stopped at 40yd I tried to shoot through a hole in some branches thought I missed but he ran out to 100yds and lifted his right front leg and walked off found the arrow and couple drops of blood but backed out. Expectations not high but will look all morn for him. Been a bad weekend my good buddy fell out of his stand fri night breaking 12 ribs and fractured lower vertebrates, prayers for him plz thx PArack


----------



## PAdorn

PArackahollic said:


> Well I really screwed up I had my #1 hit list buck at 10yds and when I bleated with my mouth he bolted then stopped at 40yd I tried to shoot through a hole in some branches thought I missed but he ran out to 100yds and lifted his right front leg and walked off found the arrow and couple drops of blood but backed out. Expectations not high but will look all morn for him. Been a bad weekend my good buddy fell out of his stand fri night breaking 12 ribs and fractured lower vertebrates, prayers for him plz thx PArack


Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent


----------



## Mr. October

I had to come in to work this morning and saw 3 different bucks following does. I thought the deer were supposed to kick back in their easy chair on Sunday since it is there day of rest?


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I had to come in to work this morning and saw 3 different bucks following does. I thought the deer were supposed to kick back in their easy chair on Sunday since it is there day of rest.


HA HA That's funny. I did an early morning walk to retrieve one of my cams this Sunday morning. While I was at the tree unhooking the cam a little 6 grunting his fool head off chased a doe to within ten yards of me. So I guess he didn't get the memo either. 

Will be heading over to another property later to retrieve and reset a stand that a big blow down is hung in the tree just above the stand.


----------



## River420Bottom

Missed the biggest buck I ever had a chance on last night, 34 yards quartering away, the whole time coming in all I could think was STOP LOOKING AT HIS ANTLERS, even though I studied them enough to know he was a main frame 10 with a lot of junk and beams that apart crossed, worked a scrape and turned to a doe while I was already at full draw, settled the 30 on his lungs, put the 40 where the white meets and squeezed..... The sound of a fluttering, arrow killing, hallways ripped off fletch will haunt me forever...


----------



## PAdorn

Billy H said:


> HA HA That's funny. I did an early morning walk to retrieve one of my cams this Sunday morning. While I was at the tree unhooking the cam a little 6 grunting his fool head off chased a doe to within ten yards of me. So I guess he didn't get the memo either.
> 
> Will be heading over to another property later to retrieve and reset a stand that a big blow down is hung in the tree just above the stand.


Haha. Wow that doesn't look good. Be careful moving that! What kind of ladder stand is that?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hoyt1021 said:


> Missed the biggest buck I ever had a chance on last night, 34 yards quartering away, the whole time coming in all I could think was STOP LOOKING AT HIS ANTLERS, even though I studied them enough to know he was a main frame 10 with a lot of junk and beams that apart crossed, worked a scrape and turned to a doe while I was already at full draw, settled the 30 on his lungs, put the 40 where the white meets and squeezed..... The sound of a fluttering, arrow killing, hallways ripped off fletch will haunt me forever...


What happened? Your rest fail or hit somehting?

Sorry to hear this...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

PAdorn said:


> Haha. Wow that doesn't look good. Be careful moving that! What kind of ladder stand is that?


That's a cheap wally world two man, not sure of the manufacturer, might be ameristep. Not very comfortable, plenty of room on the seat and platform but the seat is not high enough above the platform and your knees are bent to much while sitting. It is plenty sturdy as far as that aspect. It is in an area where it could possibly get stolen so that's where the cheap ones go.


----------



## nicko

PArackahollic said:


> Well I really screwed up I had my #1 hit list buck at 10yds and when I bleated with my mouth he bolted then stopped at 40yd I tried to shoot through a hole in some branches thought I missed but he ran out to 100yds and lifted his right front leg and walked off found the arrow and couple drops of blood but backed out. Expectations not high but will look all morn for him. Been a bad weekend my good buddy fell out of his stand fri night breaking 12 ribs and fractured lower vertebrates, prayers for him plz thx PArack


Ugh! Prayers sent for your buddy's recovery.


----------



## eric schmaus

Had a great week here in 2d. Sat all day every day except thursday I didnt hunt at all. Friday was the best day by far, saw 16 deer, 5 buck. 4 in the a.m. 1 at 2:30 came in and worked a scrape 15yds away. Yesterday was slow here, only saw 1 small 8pt moving early, then 6 doe the rest of the day, 5 of them in the evening. Saw 49 deer last week, 0 the week before! Go figure! I cant wait to see what happens this week. Man, I love being retired! Anybody getting mid day cam pics of bucks? 0 here for me. Congrats to everyone who scored so far! Good luck everybody.


----------



## PA_ENGR

eric schmaus said:


> Had a great week here in 2d. Sat all day every day except thursday I didnt hunt at all. Friday was the best day by far, saw 16 deer, 5 buck. 4 in the a.m. 1 at 2:30 came in and worked a scrape 15yds away. Yesterday was slow here, only saw 1 small 8pt moving early, then 6 doe the rest of the day, 5 of them in the evening. Saw 49 deer last week, 0 the week before! Go figure! I cant wait to see what happens this week. Man, I love being retired! Anybody getting mid day cam pics of bucks? 0 here for me. Congrats to everyone who scored so far! Good luck everybody.


 I hate retired people, lol. So much time when I have so little. Only have 20-30 years left to go,
I had about 4-5 different 3.5 older bucks on cam between 11-2 the week of Halloween. Haven't really checked my cams this week. Will be taking a walk here shortly to see but from hunting most movement this ( probably due the bright moon) was mid morning (8-10) and mid afternoon (2-4)


----------



## eric schmaus

PA_ENGR said:


> I hate retired people, lol. So much time when I have so little. Only have 20-30 years left to go,
> I had about 4-5 different 3.5 older bucks on cam between 11-2 the week of Halloween. Haven't really checked my cams this week. Will be taking a walk here shortly to see but from hunting most movement this ( probably due the bright moon) was mid morning (8-10) and mid afternoon (2-4)


Only 20 or 30! The nice thing is I'm only 51! Thanks for the info. I wish I had 4-5 different 3.5yr olds running around here!


----------



## tdonovan55

Well, I searched all morning, blood trail went for over a mile was never heavy blood trail at all, went to a few drops then stopped all together, I think you guys who said muscle shot or just nicked him are right. Hopefully he lives to see another day.


----------



## nicko

tdonovan55 said:


> Well, I searched all morning, blood trail went for over a mile was never heavy blood trail at all, went to a few drops then stopped all together, I think you guys who said muscle shot or just nicked him are right. Hopefully he lives to see another day.


Sorry to hear it didn't work out but from the sounds of it, that deer will heal up fine.


----------



## naturalsteel

Went to check a couple of my rut stands. Shouldn't have done it, Jumped deer everywhere.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Just checked about half of my cams . Little to no activity. Looks like 2 spots are done as I had someone hunting in there Friday and have pics of the guy the day before walking through the bedding area with jeans and tennis shoes. Of course little to no deer pics after that time. Had some nice bucks on cam the week before. Other spots have coyotes on them and little in terms of deer movement,
Guess the good news is that I found out before I hunted there this week. Narrows down my stands. Although the other one I have a couple on it who have run through there on I guess some kind of crossfit training. Never heard of someone running through a thicket when there is perfect good trail 50 yards away. Good news was that I still saw deer after those two occurrences. Hoping the cold weather keeps them out of the woods.


----------



## fap1800

Yesterday I pulled an all dayer. Had great action but unfortunately nothing mature. Saw 3 different 6s, 2 small 8s, a forky and 2 spikes. Lots of chasing. I have one more go at it Tuesday morning then it's off to NY for rifle.


----------



## skinner2

I wanted to go check one spot where I have a stand that I haven't hunted yet this year. My better judgement told me to stay out as I don't have a trail cam there. I have one day off next week and should be able to get out a few hours in the late afternoon each day.


----------



## Applebag

naturalsteel said:


> Went to check a couple of my rut stands. Shouldn't have done it, Jumped deer everywhere.


I know that game brother. Last night the most activity I had was at sunset. I couldn't get out of my stand until I could barely see. I almost fell down a very steep hill because I didn't want to use my light in fear of spooking the 10+ deer now in the area.


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Yesterday I pulled an all dayer. Had great action but unfortunately nothing mature. Saw 3 different 6s, 2 small 8s, a forky and 2 spikes. Lots of chasing. I have one more go at it Tuesday morning then it's off to NY for rifle.


Good luck, looks like great weather in the Catskills next week where I'll be. Had a great opening day last year hope to come close to that again


----------



## Kpap21

Shot this 8 on Friday morning. Bucks are definitely moving now guys and gals. Best of luck to everyone still hunting this last week of the season.


----------



## naturalsteel

Congrats Kpap! Nice Buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

K


Kpap21 said:


> Shot this 8 on Friday morning. Bucks are definitely moving now guys and gals. Best of luck to everyone still hunting this last week of the season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080409
> View attachment 2080410


Awesome.....congrats on nice 8!

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Kpap21 said:


> Shot this 8 on Friday morning. Bucks are definitely moving now guys and gals. Best of luck to everyone still hunting this last week of the season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080409
> View attachment 2080410


Congrats


----------



## naturalsteel

Just saw in our local paper a pic of a 5 1/2 year old main frame 7 pt. that field dressed at 265 lbs with a live weight between 315-320 lbs shot in 4E in Lycoming Co. It is in todays edition of the Press Enterprise newspaper.


----------



## Applebag

Damn, big boy


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Freaking giant. I've seen some huge bodied bucks around numidia and Elysburg this year.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Who else is going out bright and early tomorrow. I will be out all week and could use a little deer movement.


----------



## Shwackums

Shot this guy yesterday morning in 1B! I seen him the night before doggin a doe along with 4 other bucks. He was not the biggest! Biggest was a main frame 10 with stickers. Couldn't pass him though. 










Definitely not the biggest in the area I hunt but a beautiful deer for sure.

Good luck to everyone still at it. Should be a good week to be in the hardwoods.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats Kpap21


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shwackums said:


> Shot this guy yesterday morning in 1B! I seen him the night before doggin a doe along with 4 other bucks. He was not the biggest! Biggest was a main frame 10 with stickers. Couldn't pass him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the biggest in the area I hunt but a beautiful deer for sure.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still at it. Should be a good week to be in the hardwoods.



Great buck, congrats..this was a banner week in PA....buck were hitting the ground everywhere....

Congrats guys.

Joe


----------



## naturalsteel

Hey Abbott said:


> Who else is going out bright and early tomorrow. I will be out all week and could use a little deer movement.


I'll be out tomorrow. They started cruising pretty good in 4E yesterday but waiting on a Mature buck. Off all week , we'll see what happens. Good luck to all and Congrats Shwackums on your awesome buck!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Shwackums said:


> Shot this guy yesterday morning in 1B! I seen him the night before doggin a doe along with 4 other bucks. He was not the biggest! Biggest was a main frame 10 with stickers. Couldn't pass him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the biggest in the area I hunt but a beautiful deer for sure.
> Good luck to everyone still at it. Should be a good week to be in the hardwoods.


I hunt 1b also, congrats nice one.


----------



## Billy H

Nice bucks guys congrats. That one is a true Pa heavyweight. 

Good luck to those hitting the woods tomorrow.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats to everyone that scored this weekend!


----------



## 138104

This young buck came by twice on Saturday and I passed on him. My wife was hanging at at my stand today and he was mulling around. She said his nose was to the ground the entire time.

Saturday


Sunday


Not sure I can pass on him a third time. The freezer is bare and the does haven't been cooperating!


----------



## blackngold51

Took Friday off for an all day sit down in 2B and had this guy come strolling by at about 2:30. Had bigger ones on camera but hes the first legal buck I have seen in person this season so I was happy to run an arrow through him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

blackngold51 said:


> Took Friday off for an all day sit down in 2B and had this guy come strolling by at about 2:30. Had bigger ones on camera but hes the first legal buck I have seen in person this season so I was happy to run an arrow through him.


Another one down this week....congrats....

Things are looking real promising toward the end of the week, rain on Tuesday night and temps falling out Thursday-Saturday. Not sure what this week will hold for me as I am leaving for KS this week, pretty flexible about when, trying to coordinate a few things but am sure I will miss a few sits this week in preparation of 10-days away....

Good luck to everyone, let's keep this thread running strong and keep your eyes peeled for a Keeping MY Eyes on the Prize thread accounting my KS trip.

Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Time to join the photo parade party i guess...

Crawled on hands and knees into the thickest stuff on the property until i found a spot where i had some 15-20yd shooting lanes. A single doe meandered through just as it started getting light, about 20 minutes later 5 doe accompanied by a button buck. All quiet after they passed for the next 4 hrs. Then around 10:30 i heard another deer in the distance,then quiet, then here it came trotting right to me. She stopped at 12yds breathing a bit labored, looking back the way she had come. Ok, this could be good!

A few seconds pass and here comes a half rack y-buck trotting after her, grunting his head off. He hangs around a while then circles around before finally spotting me and leaving. He just gets out of sight and i hear more grunting from the same direction the half rack just went...here comes a small 6 with 1" points. He passes through at 15yds as well, about 20 minutes go by and here comes another buck, 35 yds away and thicker then snot. Looked maye 15" wide and bone white, couldn't get a good look at him. I called and he stopped/looked but never came any closer. Then at 11:10 another buck comes through. I see this odd hook lookin point on his 1 side, i know theres bigger bucks around but i can't pass up oddball racks. he gets to around 15-20yds slightly quartering to me and i let him have it, hit looks good he hauls out of there. He runs off out of sight and i believe i hear him crash 2x shortly after. 

I waited 20 minutes anyway, then retrieve my arrow. Pass through covered in blood/lung bubbles about 10-15yds passed where i shot him. Found him about 40-50yds away piled up. Not much blood till the last 10-20yds. Just started filling up right before he tumbled.

This dude was full of ticks...worst i've seen on a deer. I flip him over to start gutting and his "unit" had a half dozen of them buggers dug in,berries and the stem...OUCH!

Ended up seeing 16 deer saturday, 12 doe and 4 buck. Didn't hear or see the turkeys.


My dad who was hunting about 300yds give or take from me saw 2 buck and a few doe. 1st he saw a huge bodied spike that was hobbling badly. He couldn't tell if he was missing a leg or what. Turns out we should have had a double though. He heard all kinds of racket and thought he had a bunch of deer coming. Turned out to be a buck by itself, a 15" wide give or take 8pt. He came trotting in nose dripping like no tomorrow. He gets to within 20 yards broadside and stood there lip curling. My dad releases the arrow......right into the only sapling between the 2 of them. I heard the arrow crumbling from where i was not 10 minutes before i shot mine!


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?
> 
> Joe


not me... this week is the last I have until late season archery. My wife has a scheduled c- section for our 4th baby the first week of rifle. So I have to get it done this week


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'm pulling for you...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Time to join the photo parade party i guess...
> 
> Crawled on hands and knees into the thickest stuff on the property until i found a spot where i had some 15-20yd shooting lanes. A single doe meandered through just as it started getting light, about 20 minutes later 5 doe accompanied by a button buck. All quiet after they passed for the next 4 hrs. Then around 10:30 i heard another deer in the distance,then quiet, then here it came trotting right to me. She stopped at 12yds breathing a bit labored, looking back the way she had come. Ok, this could be good!
> 
> A few seconds pass and here comes a half rack y-buck trotting after her, grunting his head off. He hangs around a while then circles around before finally spotting me and leaving. He just gets out of sight and i hear more grunting from the same direction the half rack just went...here comes a small 6 with 1" points. He passes through at 15yds as well, about 20 minutes go by and here comes another buck, 35 yds away and thicker then snot. Looked maye 15" wide and bone white, couldn't get a good look at him. I called and he stopped/looked but never came any closer. Then at 11:10 another buck comes through. I see this odd hook lookin point on his 1 side, i know theres bigger bucks around but i can't pass up oddball racks. he gets to around 15-20yds slightly quartering to me and i let him have it, hit looks good he hauls out of there. He runs off out of sight and i believe i hear him crash 2x shortly after.
> 
> I waited 20 minutes anyway, then retrieve my arrow. Pass through covered in blood/lung bubbles about 10-15yds passed where i shot him. Found him about 40-50yds away piled up. Not much blood till the last 10-20yds. Just started filling up right before he tumbled.
> 
> This dude was full of ticks...worst i've seen on a deer. I flip him over to start gutting and his "unit" had a half dozen of them buggers dug in,berries and the stem...OUCH!
> 
> Ended up seeing 16 deer saturday, 12 doe and 4 buck. Didn't hear or see the turkeys.
> 
> 
> My dad who was hunting about 300yds give or take from me saw 2 buck and a few doe. 1st he saw a huge bodied spike that was hobbling badly. He couldn't tell if he was missing a leg or what. Turns out we should have had a double though. He heard all kinds of racket and thought he had a bunch of deer coming. Turned out to be a buck by itself, a 15" wide give or take 8pt. He came trotting in nose dripping like no tomorrow. He gets to within 20 yards broadside and stood there lip curling. My dad releases the arrow......right into the only sapling between the 2 of them. I heard the arrow crumbling from where i was not 10 minutes before i shot mine!


Awesome, congrats on getting it done...this really has been a banner week... I know of at least a dozen other nice pa pa that were taken this week by guys who are not members of this forum or not participating in this thread. Let's keep it rolling!

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?
> 
> Joe


I will be sitting as much as possible until last day archery. Probably taking a few days off until then. If I'm still not able to get anything decent in front of me before then, I will definitely take the bow out for rifle season. Once the rut is over and they start to pattern again, the land I hunt is amazing. It's got two funnels that are a great transition area between food and bedding. My main problem during the rut is that everything is way out of whack and bucks are cutting across all the paths in the thick stuff, Making it hard to get a shot.


----------



## speedy743

Hunted Fri and Sat in 2E. Friday I grunted in a 1.5 old 8 point to within 5 yards...and I was a whopping 3 feet off the ground! Had no clue I was there until circling down wind of me (after I could have shot him 3 times). Only saw 3 does the rest of Friday morning. Evening was just a bunch of does (about 10 different ones)...saw a couple two or three times. 

Saturday morning I had a buck come running in with his head down around 5:45 but it was obviously too dark to tell how big. I'm guessing not one of the bigger ones that I'm after but couldn't confirm since the only light was from the moon. He ran down into the swamps and 2-3 mins later he came right back out. Had another little buck come by 15 minutes later and then a button buck walked by at 7 yards at first light. 

Saw about 10 does and 2-3 little bucks Saturday evening. Shot a doe around 5 and she went about 40 yards before laying over so I didn't have to do much tracking. 

Hoping to get out Saturday at least this week. Really wishing I didn't have training for my job on Thur and Fri...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> I will be sitting as much as possible until last day archery. Probably taking a few days off until then. If I'm still not able to get anything decent in front of me before then, I will definitely take the bow out for rifle season. Once the rut is over and they start to pattern again, the land I hunt is amazing. It's got two funnels that are a great transition area between food and bedding. My main problem during the rut is that everything is way out of whack and bucks are cutting across all the paths in the thick stuff, Making it hard to get a shot.


Amen to that....somebody said it earlier this week "you've got to keep your head on a swivel"...trails mean very little, they are running every which way but loose....good luck to everyone out in the morning...going to be a bit nippy for sure...the HBS and other gear got a fresh dose of smoke today. I'll be ready.

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck to everyone, let's keep this thread running strong and keep your eyes peeled for a Keeping MY Eyes on the Prize thread accounting my KS trip.
> 
> Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?
> 
> Joe


Honestly he's the 1st buck i let an arrow go on for a few years, been passing them up and takeing my chances as an orange assassin. 
Would have opted to leave the bow at home and took the rifle if i wouldn't have been tagged out by saturday. Although my rifle buck from last year was archery close.

Good luck in the land of giants! I'll be watching...


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?
> 
> Joe


I will be if I don't connect this week. Haven't hunted with a rifle in a number of years.


----------



## Applebag

speedy743 said:


> Hunted Fri and Sat in 2E. Friday I grunted in a 1.5 old 8 point to within 5 yards...and I was a whopping 3 feet off the ground! Had no clue I was there until circling down wind of me (after I could have shot him 3 times). Only saw 3 does the rest of Friday morning. Evening was just a bunch of does (about 10 different ones)...saw a couple two or three times.
> 
> Saturday morning I had a buck come running in with his head down around 5:45 but it was obviously too dark to tell how big. I'm guessing not one of the bigger ones that I'm after but couldn't confirm since the only light was from the moon. He ran down into the swamps and 2-3 mins later he came right back out. Had another little buck come by 15 minutes later and then a button buck walked by at 7 yards at first light.
> 
> Saw about 10 does and 2-3 little bucks Saturday evening. Shot a doe around 5 and she went about 40 yards before laying over so I didn't have to do much tracking.
> 
> Hoping to get out Saturday at least this week. Really wishing I didn't have training for my job on Thur and Fri...


Can I ask why you were 3 feet off the ground? Were you in the middle of climbing your tree when he came in?


----------



## jesses80

boy the moon is shinning bright tonight hoping the morning is good only day I won't be out is Tuesday kids don't have school and I no sitter so here is to the finial week of archery hard to grasp it is here already good luck to everyone making the finial push this week and weekend may your arrows be true and the end of your trails be filled with accomplishment have fun be safe and no time for second guessing lets get it done.


----------



## Applebag

AjPUNISHER said:


> Time to join the photo parade party i guess...
> 
> Crawled on hands and knees into the thickest stuff on the property until i found a spot where i had some 15-20yd shooting lanes. A single doe meandered through just as it started getting light, about 20 minutes later 5 doe accompanied by a button buck. All quiet after they passed for the next 4 hrs. Then around 10:30 i heard another deer in the distance,then quiet, then here it came trotting right to me. She stopped at 12yds breathing a bit labored, looking back the way she had come. Ok, this could be good!
> 
> A few seconds pass and here comes a half rack y-buck trotting after her, grunting his head off. He hangs around a while then circles around before finally spotting me and leaving. He just gets out of sight and i hear more grunting from the same direction the half rack just went...here comes a small 6 with 1" points. He passes through at 15yds as well, about 20 minutes go by and here comes another buck, 35 yds away and thicker then snot. Looked maye 15" wide and bone white, couldn't get a good look at him. I called and he stopped/looked but never came any closer. Then at 11:10 another buck comes through. I see this odd hook lookin point on his 1 side, i know theres bigger bucks around but i can't pass up oddball racks. he gets to around 15-20yds slightly quartering to me and i let him have it, hit looks good he hauls out of there. He runs off out of sight and i believe i hear him crash 2x shortly after.
> 
> I waited 20 minutes anyway, then retrieve my arrow. Pass through covered in blood/lung bubbles about 10-15yds passed where i shot him. Found him about 40-50yds away piled up. Not much blood till the last 10-20yds. Just started filling up right before he tumbled.
> 
> This dude was full of ticks...worst i've seen on a deer. I flip him over to start gutting and his "unit" had a half dozen of them buggers dug in,berries and the stem...OUCH!
> 
> Ended up seeing 16 deer saturday, 12 doe and 4 buck. Didn't hear or see the turkeys.
> 
> 
> My dad who was hunting about 300yds give or take from me saw 2 buck and a few doe. 1st he saw a huge bodied spike that was hobbling badly. He couldn't tell if he was missing a leg or what. Turns out we should have had a double though. He heard all kinds of racket and thought he had a bunch of deer coming. Turned out to be a buck by itself, a 15" wide give or take 8pt. He came trotting in nose dripping like no tomorrow. He gets to within 20 yards broadside and stood there lip curling. My dad releases the arrow......right into the only sapling between the 2 of them. I heard the arrow crumbling from where i was not 10 minutes before i shot mine!


Nice buck Punisher, and that is one badass ghillie. Where did you get that?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Applebag said:


> Nice buck Punisher, and that is one badass ghillie. Where did you get that?


Its a Russell Outdoors diffusion pullover, in mossy oak obsession. I think it's like 8yrs old now...and faded out badly. Some sneaky leaf/artificial leaves like you can get at wallyworld added to it as well as some longer strips of old camo t-shirt. My "lucky" hat i'm wearin is damn old too, have a new hats but that is so damn comfy!:wink:

Bout time i get a new 1, but that particular ghille in a larger size is hard to find anymore. It has a large kangaroo pocket in the front i like to carry stuff in and i haven't found another suit with it yet. Could always get a new suit and add in the pocket i guess...


----------



## speedy743

Applebag said:


> Can I ask why you were 3 feet off the ground? Were you in the middle of climbing your tree when he came in?


Its was half way up a hill..just wanted to get off the ground a little so I wouldn't make noise crunching on leaves below me. I used my summit climbing platform and put it up about 30" off the ground and used a buck step as my seat..once the sun was up I stood. I usually stand once I can see for a good two hours or so.


----------



## dspell20

Washington County November 7th
Scores 157


----------



## PAdorn

Wow!! That's a nice buck!^^^^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2080809
> 
> Washington County November 7th
> Scores 157


Nice...congrats!

Joe


----------



## skinner2

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2080809
> 
> Washington County November 7th
> Scores 157


Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## bkellybe

Wow some nice big boys falling! Congrats guys! I'm off Thursday and Friday gonna do some all day sits across the river in Jersey.


----------



## nicko

Great bucks guys. Congrats to all the successful hunters.

I'll be picking up the .30-06 the Mondsy after Thanksgiving. As fun as bow hunting is, it can be draining too with all the gear I carry and putting it away for a couple weeks is a nice mental break after having gone at it hard for almost 2 months straight. 

But I'll be out there every chance I have this week. Once our son is on the bus, I'm on the road and off to hunt. I hope this is the week it comes together.


----------



## bmh143

Got this boy in 2g on Friday. My first buck. He came in rutting like crazy to doe in heat I sprayed my area with. It's a pretty nice buck for the big woods where my camp is. 

On a side note, saw at least 7 road kill buck on 80 yesterday during the drive back to philly. Also saw a nice shooter in a field near Danville acting like an idiot with a bunch of does.


----------



## JJBuckSnort

In for an all day sit in SGL Rush township 4D. Beautiful morning. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mathias

Worked 18hr day yesterday so no early start for me. Heading out shortly and will stay all day. A buddy's away and if his 14yo son wants to go out after school, I'll run up and bring em back to sit his stand. Hopefully the mature bucks are moving.


----------



## bigredxlt

Good morning from the stand. First sub 30 degree morning here in Lancaster. Got in a little late during gray light. Spooked two bucks that were in the field. Hopefully there are some others cruising around this morning. Can't wait for this corn to come down. The deer have just been cruising around in there for the past month.


----------



## nicko

Are any of you putting out doe in estrus scent now? It's the last week and rut is in swing so I'm thinking the time is right to try it. Gotta pull all the tricks out of the bag now.


----------



## bmh143

nicko said:


> Are any of you putting out doe in estrus scent now? It's the last week and rut is in swing so I'm thinking the time is right to try it. Gotta pull all the tricks out of the bag now.


The one I got on Friday came flying into it. Use it now!


----------



## 138104

What is the preferred scent? I've had success with James Valley in the past, but thinking of changing it up.


----------



## JJBuckSnort

Thought about buying some yesterday and didn't pull the trigger. May be time to reconsider. Kicked a deer out on my walk in this am, but no deer yet in stand. OT what's the best way to post a pic on AT from phone?


----------



## nicko

I still have an unused bottle of Golden Estrus from last year. It's what I have so that is what I will use. The stuff smells just as rank as it did one year ago.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Another one down this week....congrats....
> 
> Things are looking real promising toward the end of the week, rain on Tuesday night and temps falling out Thursday-Saturday. Not sure what this week will hold for me as I am leaving for KS this week, pretty flexible about when, trying to coordinate a few things but am sure I will miss a few sits this week in preparation of 10-days away....
> 
> Good luck to everyone, let's keep this thread running strong and keep your eyes peeled for a Keeping MY Eyes on the Prize thread accounting my KS trip.
> 
> Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?
> 
> Joe


Joe

Good luck in KS. Bow only for me til the bitter end!

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

PAdorn said:


> not me... this week is the last I have until late season archery. My wife has a scheduled c- section for our 4th baby the first week of rifle. So I have to get it done this week


Good luck and Congratulations! Future birthday parties will be a dilemma for you : )


----------



## irnwrkr3

Beautiful Monday morning here in 2B Westmoreland. Had one button and one decent buck with his whole right side broke off come past me so far.


----------



## PAdorn

Haha. Yeah. I had two of my sons birthday parties yesterday. (2 and 6) one born November 12th and the other November 14th. 
I left late last night to hunt Ohio for a couple days. Head back home tomorrow eve after hunting


----------



## bigredxlt

Just missed a perfect broadside shot at the biggest 8 i have seen this season at about 40 yards. Not sure if clipped a branch or shot under him. I had been seeing him just about every morning and this is the first shot he gave me. It's unlikely he'll give me another but he didn't seem to be very spooked. Didn't see me in the stand and just trotted off.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Great bucks guys. Congrats to all the successful hunters.
> 
> I'll be picking up the .30-06 the Mondsy after Thanksgiving. As fun as bow hunting is, it can be draining too with all the gear I carry and putting it away for a couple weeks is a nice mental break after having gone at it hard for almost 2 months straight.
> 
> But I'll be out there every chance I have this week. Once our son is on the bus, I'm on the road and off to hunt. I hope this is the week it comes together.


Good luck Nicko, Archery is a true passion nothing can take away from that I dont see why some guys think to be a true archer you have to have guns and firearms season. There's something about rifle thats just relaxing, simple, and fun. (given the right circumstances) I don't do well with waves of orange, emtpied clips, tresspassing, and full out cattle drive pushes.. So I avoid opening day, public and small lots that I bow hunt that might see heavy pressure and generally wait for the second week to even hit the woods, I'll go to family land that while its not great hunting its peaceful mountains where I could still hunt all day and not see another hunter.


----------



## Applebag

Gonna grab a buck bomb for wed or possibly thurs.


----------



## bmh143

Applebag said:


> Gonna grab a buck bomb for wed or possibly thurs.


That's what I used. It carried over the flat he was on and he came running down the hollow I was in.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Another one down this week....congrats....
> 
> Things are looking real promising toward the end of the week, rain on Tuesday night and temps falling out Thursday-Saturday. Not sure what this week will hold for me as I am leaving for KS this week, pretty flexible about when, trying to coordinate a few things but am sure I will miss a few sits this week in preparation of 10-days away....
> 
> Good luck to everyone, let's keep this thread running strong and keep your eyes peeled for a Keeping MY Eyes on the Prize thread accounting my KS trip.
> 
> Just curious......how many. Will be hunting with your now during the firearm season if you don't tag out by Sat?
> 
> Joe


Joe I love archery but dont hate guns in fact I love my 7mm-08, I haven't been out on an opening day in 7 years though I wait til most guys get clear of the woods. with my buck tag filled I wont go this year in PA but plan to spend 5 days in NY starting this weekend. I have 500 acres of the Catskills and the rut should be kicking with some snow showers in the forecast. See if I can't fill all 3 of my buck tags for the first time ever!


----------



## Applebag

bmh143 said:


> That's what I used. It carried over the flat he was on and he came running down the hollow I was in.


Thanks for the tip bro. I've had trouble attracting anything that comes downwind because I can't call to them in fear of being busted. I only call to bucks upwind at the time or down below the ridge. This should have them coming at me from all angles!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Testing a new upload device for my phone....

How does this look...









Trying to get a double angle. You can see the trail cam on the tree...

Joe


----------



## JJBuckSnort

[email protected]!$ just had my shooter buck at 45 yds in the thick stuff. Stopped him with a grunt call. Tried a challenge wheeze and it scared him off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

JJBuckSnort said:


> [email protected]!$ just had my shooter buck at 45 yds in the thick stuff. Stopped him with a grunt call. Tried a challenge wheeze and it scared him off.


I have had some terrible luck with the snort-wheeze here in PA - in KS though it is the GO TO call...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

bmh143 said:


> View attachment 2080821
> 
> 
> Got this boy in 2g on Friday. My first buck. He came in rutting like crazy to doe in heat I sprayed my area with. It's a pretty nice buck for the big woods where my camp is.
> 
> On a side note, saw at least 7 road kill buck on 80 yesterday during the drive back to philly. Also saw a nice shooter in a field near Danville acting like an idiot with a bunch of does.


Awesome - yet another one down the first week of November....congrats!! Your first is always special and your is much more impressive than my first 3-point...hey you gotta start somewhere....

Congrats again....

Joe


----------



## JJBuckSnort

Yeah I just got scolded by a buddy via text. He said 45 yds was too close for wheeze. Last resort only. I'm still fairly new to archery. I was shaking so bad might not have been able to shoot him anyway lol.


----------



## Applebag

JJBuckSnort said:


> Yeah I just got scolded by a buddy via text. He said 45 yds was too close for wheeze. Last resort only. I'm still fairly new to archery. I was shaking so bad might not have been able to shoot him anyway lol.


Did you tell him "listen pal, my name is JJBuckSnort, what the heck did you think I was gonna do!?!"

In all seriousness. I've done that twice this year. It's tough to resist the urge and be patient. I'm just as new as you, and we're all learning together.


----------



## JJBuckSnort

Haha yeah with a handle like that you'd think I could get em runnin to me!


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

Took this nice 6pointer on 11/7 at 4:15pm.


----------



## Aspade17

Lots of activity this morning, I've seen 3 fawns, 2 does and two pretty decent 8's


----------



## 12-Ringer

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> Took this nice 6pointer on 11/7 at 4:15pm.
> 
> View attachment 2080899


Nice....

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Had a good day Saturday. I hunted with a friend from Upstate NY and he saw 10-15 deer in the AM, with some chasing and cruising. I only saw a small spike in the morning. In the evening hunt I passed a 110-116 inch 8 point and was talking my self out of shooting the entire encounter. My first instinct when I saw him was "he is not a shooter" and I went with that. However when he stopped to sniff where I was standing when I hung my climber I got a good look at him and decide he was slightly bigger than the buck I shot last season and was a 3.5 year old. So I hung the bow up and snapped a few parting shots. He was headed towards my friend and I hoped he would see him, he did not. On his way to me he passed down wind of a Tinks scent bomb I put out and didn't eve sniff the air. I had shot opportunities at 10 yards and again at 20,25 and 30. Can't kill the 140 I'm after If I keep shooting 115's. I feel OK with my decision. 

Ten minutes after that encounter I saw my fifth doe and grunted and doe bleated to try and bring in a natural decoy and turned down wind to see a 3.5 year old half rack 8 staring at me. I'm after the buck the busted him up. Won't get out again until Saturday. I'm headed up to 3A for a hunt near Montrose with a buddy.


----------



## PAdorn

That's a nice buck! Good job on passing! Can't say I woulda done the same.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

I watched my number 1 buck breed a doe this morning and then they meandered off away from me...should I sit stay here on the edge of this thicket hoping they come back this way? Or should I move to the other side (the direction they went) and sit another stand hoping to intercept the. Later today? Any opinions? Last I saw them was at 8ish


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Did you tell him "listen pal, my name is JJBuckSnort, what the heck did you think I was gonna do!?!"
> 
> In all seriousness. I've done that twice this year. It's tough to resist the urge and be patient. I'm just as new as you, and we're all learning together.


Snoot wheezing at small bucks don't work real well ..


----------



## Applebag

Tough call. I would stay still. Unless you're really good at spot and stalk. How are the leaves today? If they are potato chips then it's going to be difficult to sneak up on anything.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Snoot wheezing at small bucks don't work real well ..


Pope you are very right. I figured that one out the hard way! I tried snorting at one out of boredom to see if I could get him to come in. He didn't bust me, but got very nervous and briskly walked away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

SwitchbckXT said:


> I watched my number 1 buck breed a doe this morning and then they meandered off away from me...should I sit stay here on the edge of this thicket hoping they come back this way? Or should I move to the other side (the direction they went) and sit another stand hoping to intercept the. Later today? Any opinions? Last I saw them was at 8ish


Stay - he's in there - a few tending grunts and estrous bleats might just bring him back to the edge... moving this time of year is very tricky unless you have them in your sites and can keep tabs on them. 

Just my .02

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Had a good day Saturday. I hunted with a friend from Upstate NY and he saw 10-15 deer in the AM, with some chasing and cruising. I only saw a small spike in the morning. In the evening hunt I passed a 110-116 inch 8 point and was talking my self out of shooting the entire encounter. My first instinct when I saw him was "he is not a shooter" and I went with that. However when he stopped to sniff where I was standing when I hung my climber I got a good look at him and decide he was slightly bigger than the buck I shot last season and was a 3.5 year old. So I hung the bow up and snapped a few parting shots. He was headed towards my friend and I hoped he would see him, he did not. On his way to me he passed down wind of a Tinks scent bomb I put out and didn't eve sniff the air. I had shot opportunities at 10 yards and again at 20,25 and 30. Can't kill the 140 I'm after If I keep shooting 115's. I feel OK with my decision.
> 
> Ten minutes after that encounter I saw my fifth doe and grunted and doe bleated to try and bring in a natural decoy and turned down wind to see a 3.5 year old half rack 8 staring at me. I'm after the buck the busted him up. Won't get out again until Saturday. I'm headed up to 3A for a hunt near Montrose with a buddy.


That is an awesome encounter Matt - Monday morning quarterbacking is always tough, but, at least for me....Tag Soup doesn't taste so bad knowing you passed up a few like this...congrats and it will pay off one day...maybe not with that deer on that piece of land, but it will...

Good luck this week.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Trying to figure out which day would be best this week to take off, Wednesday and hunt before/during the cold front or Thursday the day after the precip, I need opinions haha driving myself crazy debating after the equipment malfunction on a giant Saturday


----------



## River420Bottom

12-Ringer said:


> What happened? Your rest fail or hit somehting?
> 
> Sorry to hear this...
> 
> Joe


The only thing I could think of after looking over everything and replaying it in my head over a thousand times is that I had the same arrows in my hip quiver for a while, I do shoot regularly through the season but out the same arrows back in the quiver, my arrows sometime contact my climber when my hip quiver loosens on the two like walk in, maybe it tore the back half of the babe off and I didn't notice?? It just makes me so sick, buck of a lifetime


----------



## Applebag

Hoyt1021 said:


> Trying to figure out which day would be best this week to take off, Wednesday and hunt before/during the cold front or Thursday the day after the precip, I need opinions haha driving myself crazy debating after the equipment malfunction on a giant Saturday


I'm in the same boat. Thursday is supposed to be super cold overnight and in the morning. But Wednesday it may possibly mist rain or light snow. Decisions decisions.


----------



## nicko

Getting warm out here now and with the sun hitting me it feels even warmer. Aside from the road noise of route 422, it's pretty quiet. If nothing happens by noon, I'm moving my stand. This road noise is pretty annoying.


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> I'm in the same boat. Thursday is supposed to be super cold overnight and in the morning. But Wednesday it may possibly mist rain or light snow. Decisions decisions.


Let me know if you hear any change in weather haha, if we don't get the precip Wednesday (weather channel dropped it to 20% for both days) I think Wednesday would be the day


----------



## Applebag

Hoyt1021 said:


> Let me know if you hear any change in weather haha, if we don't get the precip Wednesday (weather channel dropped it to 20% for both days) I think Wednesday would be the day


Roger that. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Saw 4 button buck and one goofy buck this morning. I was at full draw on him but decided to pass. His left side is massive but the right side is a club with kickers. I've already had 2 different 110-120 inch deer I let walk this year on my property while waiting for a mature one. Couldn't decide if tbis guys has gene problems or possible hit by a car. Il give him another year and see what happens. Tag soup might be in the worlds but i would rather eat my tag then kill a scrub just to say I shot a buck.


----------



## Ned250

Hoyt1021 said:


> Trying to figure out which day would be best this week to take off, Wednesday and hunt before/during the cold front or Thursday the day after the precip, I need opinions haha driving myself crazy debating after the equipment malfunction on a giant Saturday


Thursday, no doubt in my mind. I'm off Wed thru next Monday and I'm fired up looking at the 20+ degree drop in temps.


----------



## nicko

bowhuntercoop said:


> Saw 4 button buck and one goofy buck this morning. I was at full draw on him but decided to pass. His left side is massive but the right side is a club with kickers. I've already had 2 different 110-120 inch deer I let walk this year on my property while waiting for a mature one. Couldn't decide if tbis guys has gene problems or possible hit by a car. Il give him another year and see what happens. Tag soup might be in the worlds but i would rather eat my tag then kill a scrub just to say I shot a buck.


My bet is that stunted mishapen antler is the result of an injury on the other side of his body.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Getting warm out here now and with the sun hitting me it feels even warmer. Aside from the road noise of route 422, it's pretty quiet. If nothing happens by noon, I'm moving my stand. This road noise is pretty annoying.


Nick, But the deer are not bothered by it one bit !!


----------



## pope125

Debating whether to hunt tonight or in the morning , Tuff call, cause I want to hunt the same stand . What to do ??


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hoyt1021 said:


> Trying to figure out which day would be best this week to take off, Wednesday and hunt before/during the cold front or Thursday the day after the precip, I need opinions haha driving myself crazy debating after the equipment malfunction on a giant Saturday


Thursday would be my first choice...easily - if things work out - I might even be out on Thursday.

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

It's just hard waiting, wondering if that big one is still hitting those scrapes or not


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> Had a good day Saturday. I hunted with a friend from Upstate NY and he saw 10-15 deer in the AM, with some chasing and cruising. I only saw a small spike in the morning. In the evening hunt I passed a 110-116 inch 8 point and was talking my self out of shooting the entire encounter. My first instinct when I saw him was "he is not a shooter" and I went with that. However when he stopped to sniff where I was standing when I hung my climber I got a good look at him and decide he was slightly bigger than the buck I shot last season and was a 3.5 year old. So I hung the bow up and snapped a few parting shots. He was headed towards my friend and I hoped he would see him, he did not. On his way to me he passed down wind of a Tinks scent bomb I put out and didn't eve sniff the air. I had shot opportunities at 10 yards and again at 20,25 and 30. Can't kill the 140 I'm after If I keep shooting 115's. I feel OK with my decision.
> 
> Ten minutes after that encounter I saw my fifth doe and grunted and doe bleated to try and bring in a natural decoy and turned down wind to see a 3.5 year old half rack 8 staring at me. I'm after the buck the busted him up. Won't get out again until Saturday. I'm headed up to 3A for a hunt near Montrose with a buddy.


Matt good day and awesome buck you passed there. Good luck the rest of this year hope it results in a real slammer!


----------



## nicko

Well my morning spot was entirely too noisy with sound from road traffic so I moved to the tree where I had the close encounter with a fat buck on Saturday morning. I get my climber up the tree, haul my pack up, screw everything in, and then go to pull my bow up. As I do, I watch my release flop off the bow and onto the ground, unattached to the bow. I forgot to hook it back on before climbing (fuming....fuming). I try dangling a bungee chord with the hook end off one of my pull ropes but it's hopeless. So back down I climb to get it and back up the tree I go. 

Stupid.


----------



## River420Bottom

Just remembered my friend at work called off Thursday-Friday, looks like I might have to take Wednesday...


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Well my morning spot was entirely too noisy with sound from road traffic so I moved to the tree where I had the close encounter with a fat buck on Saturday morning. I get my climber up the tree, haul my pack up, screw everything in, and then go to pull my bow up. As I do, I watch my release flop off the bow and onto the ground, unattached to the bow. I forgot to hook it back on before climbing (fuming....fuming). I try dangling a bungee chord with the hook end off one of my pull ropes but it's hopeless. So back down I climb to get it and back up the tree I go.
> 
> Stupid.


What a pain!!! This is the only thing I don't like about climbers. Good luck


----------



## jacobh

Keep going Nick sometimes when things seem to be going terribly wrong something good will happen. Hope that's the case for u buddy. Good luck


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Keep going Nick sometimes when things seem to be going terribly wrong something good will happen. Hope that's the case for u buddy. Good luck


If that's the case Scott, I am owed a whole lotta good.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> What a pain!!! This is the only thing I don't like about climbers. Good luck


Yep Matt, climbers can be tedious but they're not too bad as long as you don't leave vital equipment on the ground.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Well my morning spot was entirely too noisy with sound from road traffic so I moved to the tree where I had the close encounter with a fat buck on Saturday morning. I get my climber up the tree, haul my pack up, screw everything in, and then go to pull my bow up. As I do, I watch my release flop off the bow and onto the ground, unattached to the bow. I forgot to hook it back on before climbing (fuming....fuming). I try dangling a bungee chord with the hook end off one of my pull ropes but it's hopeless. So back down I climb to get it and back up the tree I go.
> 
> Stupid.


Why I carry and extra release in my backpack .


----------



## irnwrkr3

20 minutes after my last post this morning, I was able to seal the deal on this buck. Right after the buck with the broken right side came past, this buck came from the same direction. I gave him a few grunts and he committed. He walked right to me. He was about 10 feet from my tree when I took the shot. Double lunged him. He only went 40 yards and collapsed. Good luck to everyone that still has tags to fill. This week is sure to be a great week for buck movement.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yep Matt, climbers can be tedious but they're not too bad as long as you don't leave vital equipment on the ground.


That was a significant factor in my fall last year, got set dropped my quiver, in a haste driven frustration to climb down and grab it, then back up, I didn't closely inspect my belt WHICH I DO CLIMB WITH and the when the cable on the Summit somehow popped out of the rail, I went sailing....

I love my climber and when it comes to comfort there isn't a loc-on that I have found that can compete, but makes for a bit of a pack. You figure Saturday night I hauled out my stand, pack, and HBS, the haul was just about 1.25 miles. When I got to the car I was wiped out, but I had just put more than 12-hours in that stand, saw too many deer to recount, including one of my target 10's at point blank range, just couldn't successfully navigate a shot....

Joe


----------



## pope125

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2081114
> 20 minutes after my last post this morning, I was able to seal the deal on this buck. Right after the buck with the broken right side came past, this buck came from the same direction. I gave him a few grunts and he committed. He walked right to me. He was about 10 feet from my tree when I took the shot. Double lunged him. He only went 40 yards and collapsed. Good luck to everyone that still has tags to fill. This week is sure to be a great week for buck movement.


Nice, congrats!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2081114
> 20 minutes after my last post this morning, I was able to seal the deal on this buck. Right after the buck with the broken right side came past, this buck came from the same direction. I gave him a few grunts and he committed. He walked right to me. He was about 10 feet from my tree when I took the shot. Double lunged him. He only went 40 yards and collapsed. Good luck to everyone that still has tags to fill. This week is sure to be a great week for buck movement.


Awesome buck - congrats.

Joe


----------



## Ned250

Awesome buck, irnwrkr!

12-Ringer - I used to say the same stuff until I got the Millenium. It is easily the best and most comfortable stand I've owned. I'm selling my climber to my brother now...


----------



## Billy H

Gongrats irnwrkr3


----------



## irnwrkr3

Thanks guys! A lot of long hours in stand this year paid off.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> Well my morning spot was entirely too noisy with sound from road traffic so I moved to the tree where I had the close encounter with a fat buck on Saturday morning. I get my climber up the tree, haul my pack up, screw everything in, and then go to pull my bow up. As I do, I watch my release flop off the bow and onto the ground, unattached to the bow. I forgot to hook it back on before climbing (fuming....fuming). I try dangling a bungee chord with the hook end off one of my pull ropes but it's hopeless. So back down I climb to get it and back up the tree I go.
> 
> Stupid.


That does piss a person off


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats irnwrkr3! Great buck!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Why I carry and extra release in my backpack .


I have done this for the past three seasons but changed from a caliper release to a hook style release this year and never got an identical backup. That will be on my off-season to-do list.


----------



## archeryninja

irnwrkr3 said:


> Thanks guys! A lot of long hours in stand this year paid off.


Congrats Bro.


----------



## blueridge50

Just had a damned dog run through and chase deer everywhere. A first for this property.


----------



## Matt Musto

Great deer Irnwrkr3


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Well my morning spot was entirely too noisy with sound from road traffic so I moved to the tree where I had the close encounter with a fat buck on Saturday morning. I get my climber up the tree, haul my pack up, screw everything in, and then go to pull my bow up. As I do, I watch my release flop off the bow and onto the ground, unattached to the bow. I forgot to hook it back on before climbing (fuming....fuming). I try dangling a bungee chord with the hook end off one of my pull ropes but it's hopeless. So back down I climb to get it and back up the tree I go.
> 
> Stupid.


Did it once before and have seen my dad leave his in the truck lol, always carry a back up now. have a wrist strap in my pack and thumb release as my main guy i keep in my pocket when its not left on the draw loop. both have same POI


----------



## fap1800

Couldn't handle the disease st work so I bailed. In the tree for the last two hours of light. Had a pic of a big 8 on the sandmound yesterday morning at 730 so he's finally moving during daylight hours. Just need a bit of good old fashioned luck.


----------



## 30feetup

Shot a nice 9pt this morning 5 yds from stand 60 angle quartering away hit lower part of lung tracked for .5 mile buck beded several times each time there was less blood....the trail just stopped with all blood spots. Wondering if I should continue looking or write this one off


----------



## vonfoust

30feetup said:


> Shot a nice 9pt this morning 5 yds from stand 60 angle quartering away hit lower part of lung tracked for .5 mile buck beded several times each time there was less blood....the trail just stopped with all blood spots. Wondering if I should continue looking or write this one off


How do you know you hit lower part of lung?


----------



## nicko

This day has been dead. Nothing seen and nothing heard. 1 hour to go.


----------



## forkhorn83

If you think you hit it in the lungs - I wouldn't write it off. Get some buddies and start a grid search.



30feetup said:


> Shot a nice 9pt this morning 5 yds from stand 60 angle quartering away hit lower part of lung tracked for .5 mile buck beded several times each time there was less blood....the trail just stopped with all blood spots. Wondering if I should continue looking or write this one off


----------



## 12-Ringer

jsun713 said:


> If you think you hit it in the lungs - I wouldn't write it off. Get some buddies and start a grid search.


X2....based on whay you have shared it would be too early for me to write it off...

Good luck!
Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> This day has been dead. Nothing seen and nothing heard. 1 hour to go.


Nothing like a homeeun in the bottom of the 9th.....good luck!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

So what would you guys do? A fellow AT'er and I hunt the same spot and keep tabs on what we see. He went in on sunday to check it out and found an empty bag of corn near the entrance and scent wicks covered in vanilla set up down near where we hunt. He removed them from the field and didn't see any corn piles just the empty bag but now I am worried this spot is ruined. We don't want to go in and get busted for something we didn't do but it was a pretty promising spot on public land which are hard to find. Not sure what to do...


----------



## 30feetup

vonfoust said:


> How do you know you hit lower part of lung?


Small bubbles....bright red..on the vegetation ..did a grid search with my buddies and the trail of blood disappeared....I hit one lung because of the angle of the shot..but the first 100 yards was a good bit of blood...


----------



## 30feetup

Blood in first 100 yds splotches...this was one of the bigger ones


----------



## 30feetup

The angle was 60 degrees 12 yds out but the height dictated that I aim at 5yds.... The buck was parallel with the split log quartering away....


----------



## jacobh

Sounds like muscle blood to me bud especially if u went low


----------



## tdonovan55

30feetup said:


> Blood in first 100 yds splotches...this was one of the bigger ones
> View attachment 2081278


That blood looks pretty dark almost purple, possible liver hit? They take much longer to expire.
How long since this deer has been hit?


----------



## 30feetup

Was hit at 7am....started looking at noon....when I hit him I saw blood coming off the front lt leg.....but higher and back a bit..like the top of the left lung..


----------



## tdonovan55

30feetup said:


> Was hit at 7am....started looking at noon....when I hit him I saw blood coming off the front lt leg.....but higher and back a bit..like the top of the left lung..


If you hit either liver or lung, he has got to be dead by now, I would think. That's almost 10 hours. Good luck I tracked one Sat. over mile and half. Till blood stopped, I think I just either nicked mine or got a muscle hit, because I had thought I cleaned missed mine and had no blood what so ever on my arrow or broadhead. Makes it so much nicer when you hit them and the crash within 70 yards.


----------



## 30feetup

It was a complete pass through....I forgot to mention....I guess I'll keep looking for him tomorrow....here he is...






and yes I removed the blocks before season started


----------



## tdonovan55

30feetup said:


> It was a complete pass through....I forgot to mention....I guess I'll keep looking for him tomorrow....here he is...
> View attachment 2081282
> and yes I removed the blocks before season started


Evidence of the trail camera date, says otherwise. LOL J/K.


----------



## DustinArner

Passed this guy today. 







So many bucks on camera at all times of the day. Finally tracked down the two shooters I'm after about 2-3 miles from my last sightings of them. 














Going to be a long sleepless week


----------



## Applebag

DustinArner said:


> Passed this guy today.
> View attachment 2081312
> 
> So many bucks on camera at all times of the day. Finally tracked down the two shooters I'm after about 2-3 miles from my last sightings of them.
> View attachment 2081313
> 
> View attachment 2081315
> 
> Going to be a long sleepless week


Where the damn heck are you in NEPA? Im also in NEPA and I've NEVER seen a buck as big as the one on your cam from Nov 7. That is one monster mature deer man. I'll totally be your butler for a year if you let me come hunt with you.


----------



## Applebag

tdonovan55 said:


> Evidence of the trail camera date, says otherwise. LOL J/K.


lol. Maybe he meant before HE started hunting.


----------



## davepfb

Have a question for you guys. I thought I missed a nice buck on saturday. Turns out I hit a branch and hit the buck in the whitext patch in the neck while he was broadside. Arrow had white hair and fat on it. Found alot of blood for about 200 yards and then slowly went to just drops and then lost it after about 600 yards. I saw the buck alive saturday night and last night still chasing does so I am happy about that. But does the feeling go away that you just lost one of the biggest bucks you ever shot? Just feel like I lost all confidence after searching all day yesturday I spent 3 hours shooting my bow and nothing has changed idk what is wrong, just feel like I lost all confidence in myself. Does this go away with time?


----------



## DustinArner

Applebag said:


> Where the damn heck are you in NEPA? Im also in NEPA and I've NEVER seen a buck as big as the one on your cam from Nov 7. That is one monster mature deer man. I'll totally be your butler for a year if you let me come hunt with you.


We hunt public land. Devoted the whole year and archery season to scouting. This week is the first week I've been out with a bow. That big guy is in a huge swamp that's 7'+ High. You have to go where no one else will go. Finding big bucks for us now is easy. Killing them... Whole other ball game.


----------



## Applebag

Nice Dustin. Here's to hoping you bag the big one. And also here's to hoping he wanders onto my area :wink:


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Nicko I know often times it's due to injury. Only reason I'm half doubting is I had a similar buck on camera last year that a local killed during rifle. Very very similar so I'm wondering if they are related.


----------



## DustinArner

Applebag said:


> Nice Dustin. Here's to hoping you bag the big one. And also here's to hoping he wanders onto my area :wink:


Hahaha thanks. There's always a possibility. I have a good spot that's a natural funnel between numerous bedding areas. Lots of bucks and one shooter already passed through there. Now they just need to do it this week while I'm waiting. Grandpa stickers has not come through yet. Not sure he travels that directly. Might be outside his travel coordinates. But I know 1-2 more 5+ year olds are in the near area. Could have one come in that puts them both to shame.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

davepfb said:


> Have a question for you guys. I thought I missed a nice buck on saturday. Turns out I hit a branch and hit the buck in the whitext patch in the neck while he was broadside. Arrow had white hair and fat on it. Found alot of blood for about 200 yards and then slowly went to just drops and then lost it after about 600 yards. I saw the buck alive saturday night and last night still chasing does so I am happy about that. But does the feeling go away that you just lost one of the biggest bucks you ever shot? Just feel like I lost all confidence after searching all day yesturday I spent 3 hours shooting my bow and nothing has changed idk what is wrong, just feel like I lost all confidence in myself. Does this go away with time?


I've lost 2 deer in 20+ years of archery hunting. I felt sick after both. 1 survived and 1 didn't. The feeling will go away after time has passed but you will never forget. 

The best news is the buck is still alive and will mostly likely heal just fine. 

I shoot my bow a couple times a week during the season...nothing gives me more confidence than knowing my equipment will put the arrow right where i want it if a shot presents itself. 

You never know...maybe you'll get another chance at him. Just make sure there are no limbs in the road this time:wink: GOOD LUCK!


----------



## whacker48

hey guys have a question for ya.
I have 1 day to take off this week. Just watched the weather and a front is moving in on wed. I was thinking wed. My wife is also off that day and I could hunt from dawn till dusk. If I take thur. or fri. I have to be back in by 4:00 to get the kids off the bus (wife works nights). which days would be better? Congrats to everyone that bagged their buck and good luck to the rest of us who are still searching.


----------



## jacobh

Sucks when u lose deer. Makes u sick but yes it goes away. The thing is us as hunters care enough about the animal that knowing it wasn't quick and clean it's hard on us. It's nice to hear u care enough to get sick over it but u are not alone. Keep going buddy it'll get better. Good luck


----------



## alancac98

Matt Musto said:


> What a pain!!! This is the only thing I don't like about climbers. Good luck


Been there. I now always carry a spare of my arm guard and release in my pack. Those are my two essentials. I can do without everything else, but without either of those two things and I might as well pack up and go home.


----------



## hartzell932

whacker48 said:


> hey guys have a question for ya.
> I have 1 day to take off this week. Just watched the weather and a front is moving in on wed. I was thinking wed. My wife is also off that day and I could hunt from dawn till dusk. If I take thur. or fri. I have to be back in by 4:00 to get the kids off the bus (wife works nights). which days would be better? Congrats to everyone that bagged their buck and good luck to the rest of us who are still searching.


No brainer here take wednesday! Between a front coming in and you can actually hunt all day dont think about it any further.


----------



## Applebag

hartzell932 said:


> No brainer here take wednesday! Between a front coming in and you can actually hunt all day dont think about it any further.


But what if that monster you've been hoping for hates rain and loves the colder weather of Thursday?

Sorry I had to lol


----------



## nicko

7 hours today and no sightings, not even a tail. Thank God for booze and the Eagles vs. Panthers tonight.


----------



## Applebag

I don't know how you do it. Saturday I sat 12 hours and had half a beer when I got home and passed out on my couch before I could finish it lol.


----------



## Mathias

Around noon I climbed down and ate a sandwich. climbed into a different stand and saw a doe run out of evergreens about 100 yards away under another stand. Behind her was a colossal buck, with a very pronounced limp. She ran back into thick stuff, he limped along behind. Same field, same time of year i saw a monster last season with same limp, could it be an old stud lives undetected most of the time in the same area? Saw 2 smaller bucks one came in and chased away a mature doe. See what tomorrow brings….


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Around noon I climbed down and ate a sandwich. climbed into a different stand and saw a doe run out of evergreens about 100 yards away under another stand. Behind her was a colossal buck, with a very pronounced limp. She ran back into thick stuff, he limped along behind. Same field, same time of year i saw a monster last season with same limp, could it be an old stud lives undetected most of the time in the same area? Saw 2 smaller bucks one came in and chased away a mature doe. See what tomorrow brings….


Mathias, You live in Green Lane ?


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> 7 hours today and no sightings, not even a tail. Thank God for booze and the Eagles vs. Panthers tonight.


I'm drinking too but because it's my 43rd birthday lol. I would have loved to hunt today but I couldn't get out of work on time.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Mathias, You live in Green Lane ?


No, not far however. Today I was hunting in Bucks Co.


----------



## buckis

I missed my target buck at 10:45 this morning. So I'm drinking away my sorrows to Eagles/Panthers also. Never been more disgusted. On a lighter note I am seeing insane amount of late morning/early afternoon cruising the last week. I am sleeping in tomorrow and pulling a 9am-dark shift. Then all dayers if necessary the rest of the week. Good luck fella's!


----------



## PaHick

Man the bucks you guys pass is mind boggling to me. I hunt public land only. And I cNt even see a legal buck let alone pass a 18" wide buck. If I waited on a buck even 18" wide, I mite be years before I get a chance. In past 3 years I bet I only seen a couple legal bucks. I know it sounds like I'm *****ing but i honestly see smaller and less bucks than before antler restrictions.


----------



## PaHick

Last Saturday I posted about a owl ripping apart a squirrel. Today I seen a hawk catch a squirrel and then ended up dropping it but not pick it up. I went over after my hunt today and the dang thing ripped that squirrels arms off!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaHick said:


> Last Saturday I posted about a owl ripping apart a squirrel. Today I seen a hawk catch a squirrel and then ended up dropping it but not pick it up. I went over after my hunt today and the dang thing ripped that squirrels arms off!


I got bombed by an owl last week - came in landed on a branch less than 3 feet from my head - didn't see me at first well you can bet I jumped almost out of the stand. I got a good close look at those talons as he flew off, probably as startled as I was....they looked like they could do some real damage.....

I did start the Live thread in anticipation of me leaving this week, hopefully I can do a decent enough job keeping the AT crowd entertained.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Happy birthday squirrel!!! Not many moving near me. I'm seeing not much rut sign either. It's a lot like last yr




Squirrel said:


> I'm drinking too but because it's my 43rd birthday lol. I would have loved to hunt today but I couldn't get out of work on time.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Applebag said:


> Where the damn heck are you in NEPA? Im also in NEPA and I've NEVER seen a buck as big as the one on your cam from Nov 7. That is one monster mature deer man. I'll totally be your butler for a year if you let me come hunt with you.


Those are giants man.. Good luck nailing one of those. That was a really nice deer you passed by most standards


----------



## pa.hunter

rut has really ramped up 2a i got my buck but ,i have been doe hunting and filming bucks 6 on camera today they are on the move ! ------------------- good luck fellas ! seen them all between 9:30 am 12:00


----------



## manowar669

12-Ringer said:


> I got bombed by an owl last week - came in landed on a branch less than 3 feet from my head - didn't see me at first well you can bet I jumped almost out of the stand. I got a good close look at those talons as he flew off, probably as startled as I was....they looked like they could do some real damage.....
> 
> Joe


Great horned owls are pretty fierce predators. With 10 times the crushing strength of a strong man's hands in those talons, a 3 pound owl (birds are light), will take animals up to 10 pounds. I used to know a falconer who passed away. He would rehab hurt birds for Audubon sanctuary release. A horned owl broke his wrist in several places when the horse he was riding (with the owl on his gloved fist) stepped in a hole. The bird tightened it's grip for balance and his wrist was gone. I see a lot of them here, and just saw my first screech owl and saw-whet owl within the last several weeks leaving my stands. Neat animals.


----------



## black_chill

30feetup said:


> It was a complete pass through....I forgot to mention....I guess I'll keep looking for him tomorrow....here he is...
> View attachment 2081282
> and yes I removed the blocks before season started



Have to be gone 30 days before the season, not the day before...should have been gone by September 4th.


----------



## jtkratzer

Tagged my first archery deer on Friday. 25-30 yard shot on the ground and cut the heart in half. Blood trail was dramatic until it almost dried up, but the deer ran less than 30 yards. Thought it was a decent doe, but ended up being a button buck. Hate when that happens, but I was thrilled with the clean shot and putting it down quickly. I've really enjoyed this archery season. It's been the first season I've been out more than once or twice. Missed all of the scouting season coming off an active duty stint this summer, but it's been a blast playing the chess game of figuring out the deer and their movement. I'm looking forward to door knocking for some more properties to hunt next year and seeing more bucks running around as I've mostly seen immature bucks. Saw a couple of decent size 4 pointers that will be nice bodied 6-8's next year. We'll see...


----------



## Applebag

jtkratzer said:


> Tagged my first archery deer on Friday. 25-30 yard shot on the ground and cut the heart in half. Blood trail was dramatic until it almost dried up, but the deer ran less than 30 yards. Thought it was a decent doe, but ended up being a button buck. Hate when that happens, but I was thrilled with the clean shot and putting it down quickly. I've really enjoyed this archery season. It's been the first season I've been out more than once or twice. Missed all of the scouting season coming off an active duty stint this summer, but it's been a blast playing the chess game of figuring out the deer and their movement. I'm looking forward to door knocking for some more properties to hunt next year and seeing more bucks running around as I've mostly seen immature bucks. Saw a couple of decent size 4 pointers that will be nice bodied 6-8's next year. We'll see...


Good job on the shot and thank you for your service sir.


----------



## jesses80

the community scrape got hit good this past week.


----------



## jesses80

I rattled in a spike this morning had him at 8 yards while doing some ground hunting this morning and that was all I seen before work .kids got no school tomorrow so can't get back out till Wednesday.


----------



## PAdorn

jtkratzer said:


> Tagged my first archery deer on Friday. 25-30 yard shot on the ground and cut the heart in half. Blood trail was dramatic until it almost dried up, but the deer ran less than 30 yards. Thought it was a decent doe, but ended up being a button buck. Hate when that happens, but I was thrilled with the clean shot and putting it down quickly. I've really enjoyed this archery season. It's been the first season I've been out more than once or twice. Missed all of the scouting season coming off an active duty stint this summer, but it's been a blast playing the chess game of figuring out the deer and their movement. I'm looking forward to door knocking for some more properties to hunt next year and seeing more bucks running around as I've mostly seen immature bucks. Saw a couple of decent size 4 pointers that will be nice bodied 6-8's next year. We'll see...


Congratulations! And thank you for your service!


----------



## Mr. October

PaHick said:


> Man the bucks you guys pass is mind boggling to me. I hunt public land only. And I cNt even see a legal buck let alone pass a 18" wide buck. If I waited on a buck even 18" wide, I mite be years before I get a chance. In past 3 years I bet I only seen a couple legal bucks. I know it sounds like I'm *****ing but i honestly see smaller and less bucks than before antler restrictions.


Unfortunately that is the great divide between those with (or with access) to good private land vs. public land. I know there are some deer out on some public land but the vast majority of it is pretty gameless. This has more to do with the PGC's lack of land management as it does deer management.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I got bombed by an owl last week - came in landed on a branch less than 3 feet from my head - didn't see me at first well you can bet I jumped almost out of the stand. I got a good close look at those talons as he flew off, probably as startled as I was....they looked like they could do some real damage.....
> 
> I did start the Live thread in anticipation of me leaving this week, hopefully I can do a decent enough job keeping the AT crowd entertained.
> 
> Joe


Good luck out there! I haven't brought myself to pay to hunt white tails yet but looking at doing another elk hunt next year.


----------



## Mr. October

jtkratzer said:


> Tagged my first archery deer on Friday. 25-30 yard shot on the ground and cut the heart in half. Blood trail was dramatic until it almost dried up, but the deer ran less than 30 yards. Thought it was a decent doe, but ended up being a button buck. Hate when that happens, but I was thrilled with the clean shot and putting it down quickly. I've really enjoyed this archery season. It's been the first season I've been out more than once or twice. Missed all of the scouting season coming off an active duty stint this summer, but it's been a blast playing the chess game of figuring out the deer and their movement. I'm looking forward to door knocking for some more properties to hunt next year and seeing more bucks running around as I've mostly seen immature bucks. Saw a couple of decent size 4 pointers that will be nice bodied 6-8's next year. We'll see...


Congratulations! And happy Veteran's day.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Beautiful in 4e. Happy Veterans Day. I can't believe it's almost 20 years since I got out.


----------



## Aspade17

Cold and calm in 4a, had a doe and a half rack come through around 7. Hoping for a good day


----------



## skinner2

Had a doe feeding under me for about 15 minutes otherwise its been quiet.


----------



## Matt Musto

PaHick said:


> Man the bucks you guys pass is mind boggling to me. I hunt public land only. And I cNt even see a legal buck let alone pass a 18" wide buck. If I waited on a buck even 18" wide, I mite be years before I get a chance. In past 3 years I bet I only seen a couple legal bucks. I know it sounds like I'm *****ing but i honestly see smaller and less bucks than before antler restrictions.


Where do you hunt Hick?


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I got bombed by an owl last week - came in landed on a branch less than 3 feet from my head - didn't see me at first well you can bet I jumped almost out of the stand. I got a good close look at those talons as he flew off, probably as startled as I was....they looked like they could do some real damage.....
> 
> I did start the Live thread in anticipation of me leaving this week, hopefully I can do a decent enough job keeping the AT crowd entertained.
> 
> Joe


Same thing happened to me years ago. One of the cool things us hunters get to experience that no other schmo would ever get to see.


----------



## Matt Musto

manowar669 said:


> Great horned owls are pretty fierce predators. With 10 times the crushing strength of a strong man's hands in those talons, a 3 pound owl (birds are light), will take animals up to 10 pounds. I used to know a falconer who passed away. He would rehab hurt birds for Audubon sanctuary release. A horned owl broke his wrist in several places when the horse he was riding (with the owl on his gloved fist) stepped in a hole. The bird tightened it's grip for balance and his wrist was gone. I see a lot of them here, and just saw my first screech owl and saw-whet owl within the last several weeks leaving my stands. Neat animals.


I saw a small owl on Saturday but don't know what kind. It was the size of a Cornish hen, maybe three foot wing span, and a greyish color.


----------



## River420Bottom

Matt Musto said:


> I saw a small owl on Saturday but don't know what kind. It was the size of a Cornish hen, maybe three foot wing span, and a greyish color.


Eastern Screech Owl

Also have a red/rust color phase


----------



## manowar669

Hoyt1021 said:


> Eastern Screech Owl
> 
> Also have a red/rust color phase


Yep. They have a creepy "whinny" call that has probably given tons of people the creeps in the dark woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Haven't updated much this morning as deer have been all around since I got in....I didn't even have my bow pulled up this morning and a freight train of two buck and doe screamed into the area, running circles around me in the dark. I did use all of the commotion to retrieve my bow at mach 5 speeds and get settled...all of this in the dark. At first light I did catch a doe bedded on the edge of grass field not 40 yards away, panting like she just finished a marathon and this time of the year that usually means one thing, so I was scanning every surround tree, brush, twig with my 10x42's for antlers. To be honest, it did take almost 20-minutes before I found him and he was only about 15 yards from her....STUPID 6 againthis guy has cost more two opportunities at quality buck in the last 10-days. I settled back in and caught movement up on the ridge - there was one of the 10's I have been after.....he was chasing a small doe back and forth across the ridge, but kept making unusual stops to look down into the bottom. I could only guess he was looking at/for the doe and the buck bedded behind me.....that scenario played from 6:15-8:45. The doe and Stupid 6 moved off about 5 minutes ago and I have to get into the office. Not sure what if anything the PM will hold....

Good luck to everyone out there....
Joe


----------



## whacker48

Applebag said:


> But what if that monster you've been hoping for hates rain and loves the colder weather of Thursday?
> 
> Sorry I had to lol


That's what I'm afraid of......lol


----------



## Matt Musto

Hoyt1021 said:


> Eastern Screech Owl
> 
> Also have a red/rust color phase


Yep that was it. Thanks for the ID


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Haven't updated much this morning as deer have been all around since I got in....I didn't even have my bow pulled up this morning and a freight train of two buck and doe screamed into the area, running circles around me in the dark. I did use all of the commotion to retrieve my bow at mach 5 speeds and get settled...all of this in the dark. At first light I did catch a doe bedded on the edge of grass field not 40 yards away, panting like she just finished a marathon and this time of the year that usually means one thing, so I was scanning every surround tree, brush, twig with my 10x42's for antlers. To be honest, it did take almost 20-minutes before I found him and he was only about 15 yards from her....STUPID 6 againthis guy has cost more two opportunities at quality buck in the last 10-days. I settled back in and caught movement up on the ridge - there was one of the 10's I have been after.....he was chasing a small doe back and forth across the ridge, but kept making unusual stops to look down into the bottom. I could only guess he was looking at/for the doe and the buck bedded behind me.....that scenario played from 6:15-8:45. The doe and Stupid 6 moved off about 5 minutes ago and I have to get into the office. Not sure what if anything the PM will hold....
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there....
> Joe


How old is that six Joe?


----------



## jacobh

Hick I agree with u. Been saying it for over a yr but bashed for it so I stopped


----------



## Applebag

whacker48 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of......lol


All joking aside. Both days are going to be great. Tomorrow its supposed to have a light drizzle in the morning (perfect), and Thursday is supposed to be perfect temperatures. I've seen deer in both situations. Plus we are far enough into the rut that anything can happen at anytime. So whatever day you pick, be confident that conditions will be good.

Shoot straight


----------



## River420Bottom

Matt Musto said:


> Yep that was it. Thanks for the ID


No problem, degree in wildlife bio from penn state and lot of hours netting and banding owls! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Haven't updated much this morning as deer have been all around since I got in....I didn't even have my bow pulled up this morning and a freight train of two buck and doe screamed into the area, running circles around me in the dark. I did use all of the commotion to retrieve my bow at mach 5 speeds and get settled...all of this in the dark. At first light I did catch a doe bedded on the edge of grass field not 40 yards away, panting like she just finished a marathon and this time of the year that usually means one thing, so I was scanning every surround tree, brush, twig with my 10x42's for antlers. To be honest, it did take almost 20-minutes before I found him and he was only about 15 yards from her....STUPID 6 againthis guy has cost more two opportunities at quality buck in the last 10-days. I settled back in and caught movement up on the ridge - there was one of the 10's I have been after.....he was chasing a small doe back and forth across the ridge, but kept making unusual stops to look down into the bottom. I could only guess he was looking at/for the doe and the buck bedded behind me.....that scenario played from 6:15-8:45. The doe and Stupid 6 moved off about 5 minutes ago and I have to get into the office. Not sure what if anything the PM will hold....
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there....
> Joe


Wow, that's an awesome morning in my book! Curious on the age of the stupid 6 also... For being a small buck, he sure is doing his fair share of courtship.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> How old is that six Joe?


This is the young-one not the old heavy racked six. My guess is he is 2.5 - I hope he is still this stupid 3 years from now - driving me nuts this year....he is the same buck that charged in after I made that stalk on that nice 9 last Thursday. He ruined that for me....at least that is what I am telling myself.

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

manowar669 said:


> Yep. They have a creepy "whinny" call that has probably given tons of people the creeps in the dark woods.


I don't think their call is creepy. It's kind of neat. I just want to know what idiot came up with "screech". It's hardly a screech. With the ABA changing official bird names every other day to something more descriptive I'm surprised they haven't renamed them to the Trilling Owl or Flute Owl. 

Ever heard Barn Owls? Now one of their MANY calls is a blood curdling screech. They make all sorts of creepy noises. Especially the young ones. I'll bet they are responsible for lots of haunted barn reports. Sadly, they are diminishing at a rapid rate. We had a pair nesting someone around here a couple years ago. The PGC had a link about calling in reports on Barn Owl sightings so I did. I told the guy that one of them was calling in the trees around our development every night. He told me I needed to go find the nest site. I told him I don't need to do anything and I'm not wandering around people's property trying to find a Barn Owl nest.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ned250 said:


> Wow, that's an awesome morning in my book! Curious on the age of the stupid 6 also... For being a small buck, he sure is doing his fair share of courtship.


Chasing - yes - actual mating I am not so sure of...you ever been on stand and wonder what the deer are thinking...you know, like if they were humans ..... here is my take on this morning.....

hot to trot lady comes by, almost ready, but not quite ripe enough - big boy on her tail all night chasing and the little guy tagging along - big boy split between schmoozing her and running him off... part of that scenario happens to unfold in my presence, however, under the cover of darkness. Little lady is exhausted and decides to take a break, big boys figures I am going to go check this ridge for a lady who just might be a little hotter than that one, but I will stay right here where I can see her and if she makes a move or Stupid 6 tries anything funny, I am there in a flash....

I am pretty sure that is what happened today - glad I got in early, gives me the confidence that this stand is set right - not sure what to about getting in there in the PM - a little tricky without advertising your presence. I am scratching my head trying to get on one of these two 10's, has certainly been a chess match. Not to mention packing and preparing for KS next week. Speaking of which, I just checked the forecast out their - the HIGH temps are in the mid 20's all week - I think I am bringing 2 HBSs......:mg:

Good luck guys.....

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

I am back at work after having off the 1st-10th. Overall it was a slower than average year for buck sightings and deer in general. I did see a shooter on Friday, but he was out of range and no amount of grunting or snort wheezing worked to get him turned. Saturday I moved one stand to a location that was torn up. Yesterday morning I was in the stand at 6:15AM and was getting frustrated when along came a doe and what I would estimate to be either a 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 year old buck that probably was in the 110-115" range. I saw him repeteadly mount her. It was cool to witness that, but they were just out of range and honestly not sure if I would have shot him or not. I am considering taking off Friday seeing as how they are calling for a big cool down after today and because of things at work I am not able to take off tomorrow or Thursday. Getting down to the wire and I want to give myself every chance possible.


----------



## naturalsteel

To All the Veterans! Thank you for your service! Because of you, I can enjoy an awesome day in the Pa Wilds!


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe

What time you been getting into your stand? Have a ground blind spot that I haven't hunted yet that is seeing heavy activity in dark early morning hours. Not sure when to try to get in there but about 3am is when I am seeing my target buck coming through. Hoping he starts to get alittle tardy and show up at first light soon. Will be close quarters so been waiting for the right wind and rut to go in there.

Joe

Such a cat and mouse game.


----------



## nicko

In one of my two fixed stands and it is a very calm morning. Very light wind, a very light mist coming down which has helped soften the leaves, and quiet. There are some newer rubs near this stand but I'm only in the woods til about 2:00 today.


----------



## fap1800

Managed a few hours before work this morning. Had a lot of fog and it was relatively quiet. A few does and half interested spike was about it. That's it for me. Next crack at a PA buck won't be till 12/1. Off to the family farm in upstate NY for opening of rifle.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> Chasing - yes - actual mating I am not so sure of...you ever been on stand and wonder what the deer are thinking...you know, like if they were humans ..... here is my take on this morning.....
> 
> hot to trot lady comes by, almost ready, but not quite ripe enough - big boy on her tail all night chasing and the little guy tagging along - big boy split between schmoozing her and running him off... part of that scenario happens to unfold in my presence, however, under the cover of darkness. Little lady is exhausted and decides to take a break, big boys figures I am going to go check this ridge for a lady who just might be a little hotter than that one, but I will stay right here where I can see her and if she makes a move or Stupid 6 tries anything funny, I am there in a flash....
> 
> I am pretty sure that is what happened today - glad I got in early, gives me the confidence that this stand is set right - not sure what to about getting in there in the PM - a little tricky without advertising your presence. I am scratching my head trying to get on one of these two 10's, has certainly been a chess match. Not to mention packing and preparing for KS next week. Speaking of which, I just checked the forecast out their - the HIGH temps are in the mid 20's all week - I think I am bringing 2 HBSs......:mg:
> 
> Good luck guys.....
> 
> Joe


Makes a ton of sense when you put it that way. :thumbs_up

I'm off starting tomorrow thru next Monday to hunt both public land in DE and a small 100 acre private spot in PA/5C. I can only hunt the 5C spot in a NW wind. Shotgun also opens up in DE on Friday, so I'll be juggling spots based on conditions and activity. I both enjoy/hate shotgun season all at the same time. So I'm going to be flying by the seat of my pants...

The private spot in 5C can be so hot/cold due to the size of the property and being squished between other small parcels that really limit stand selection. But when it gets hot, it get white hot. I've had some giants come thru there that I've had some close calls on, but haven't connected yet. I've let this spot sit all season hoping to keep the does at ease for the most part - I did go one time in early October with my 8yr old and we got a doe. Otherwise, it has gone untouched.... Hoping it makes for a great time.

Is it quitting time yet?!?!?!?!?! This work nonsense is for the birds.


----------



## naturalsteel

Seem's the warm weather has shut the movement down where I hunt. I might just wait til after the front goes through tomorrow morning , then hit it hard the rest of the season.


----------



## pope125

Do I really want to go out tonight its 67 out ??


----------



## Billy H

Glad I took last week off. It seemed to be a little more action going on then. 

Best of luck to you guys still out there, and a big thank you to all our veterans.


----------



## nicko

Got up the woods after our son went off to school. I came to sit the stand with trail cam where I made my mock scrape. Ithas very recently been freshened....no leaves on it, dirt dark and wet, splayed hood prints in the dirt....about 10 new vids on the memory card...,,I'll be anxious to see what is on it when I get home.


----------



## skezskoz

Sat all day yesterday in 4C, had a spike come through around 4pm but that was it. Pretty disappointing day, hopefully it was just the weather, I'll be back out again Saturday for one last go.


----------



## dspell20

skezskoz said:


> Sat all day yesterday in 4C, had a spike come through around 4pm but that was it. Pretty disappointing day, hopefully it was just the weather, I'll be back out again Saturday for one last go.
> 
> View attachment 2082134


I don't think that it was the weather. It is the rut and it can be on/off depending on where the hot doe is. Unfortunately for you she wasn't near your stand. Good luck Saturday


----------



## dspell20

pope125 said:


> Do I really want to go out tonight its 67 out ??


Yes the deer don't stop rutting for the weather. Plus it will be nice and comfy at 67 degrees!!!! Good Luck It's November 11th you've been waiting for this day all year.


----------



## WJA302

My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM


----------



## jesses80

congrats on a nice buck.


WJA302 said:


> My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM
> 
> View attachment 2082159


----------



## pope125

dspell20 said:


> Yes the deer don't stop rutting for the weather. Plus it will be nice and comfy at 67 degrees!!!! Good Luck It's November 11th you've been waiting for this day all year.


I know , but geez I hate hunting when its this warm.


----------



## naturalsteel

dspell20 said:


> Yes the deer don't stop rutting for the weather. Plus it will be nice and comfy at 67 degrees!!!! Good Luck It's November 11th you've been waiting for this day all year.


I do think they do most of it under the cooler darkness then during the day when it gets this warm! At least in my area they do. That being said you can't kill them from the couch! Putting a starter in today and hitting it hard tomorrow. Good luck all!


----------



## jesses80

ha ha I hear yea there pope.


pope125 said:


> I know , but geez I hate hunting when its this warm.


----------



## DustinArner

The same guy as yesterday came in again today and got me all worked up. 10 yards broadside. Tried snapping a picture as he moved on but didn't come out the best. 500 yards from where I saw him yesterday.


----------



## spac16

WJA302 said:


> My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM
> 
> View attachment 2082159


that is a great delco buck


----------



## Applebag

I cant see Dustin, the pic is too small. Big body, cant make out the rack. Give him directions to my place since you're not going to shoot him. First take 81 N...


----------



## skezskoz

WJA302 said:


> My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM


That's awesome, congrats to your son


----------



## pdcornell

naturalsteel said:


> I do think they do most of it under the cooler darkness then during the day when it gets this warm!



Agree with this-cooler times, anyway. Action has been consistent with this where I am (5C-"semi-private" land). 

Cooler day last week-saw 5 different buck (half rack eight, couple of younger ones, half rack "Y") cruising into the wind toward a buck locked down with a doe (watched them in and out all day). Both last week/weekend and yesterday showed action during the cooler parts of the day-then again right at dark. 

Saturday saw a big 6 cruise by out of range late morning. Hour later, the neighbor starts plinking in his backyard for squirrels?. Waited 10 minutes to see if he'd push anything through past that stand-nothing. Head to another stand since he's out shooting, and on the way scout the direction the 6 came from. Found 3 fresh scrapes-made a BIG mental note. Hunted the rest of the day and closed it out with no more sightings.

Checked the forecasted wind for Monday when I got home. Set up a stand as stealthily as I could 25 yds from scrape Sunday morning with the wind in mind-figuring he'd be back, or others. Tree selection sucked. Got out as quickly and quietly as possible. Monday morning 6:30 doe/two fawns spend 20 minutes feeding through-head south. 7:20 big 6 comes from north straight to scrape-no shot, as I didn't have/take time to make great shooting lanes. Catches scent of doe-figured I'd lose him if he follows her south, away from me. Hit the can once-gets his attention. He continues to sniff her trail, but follows it north toward the bleat sound=me. Hit it once more lightly-he comes to 16 yds. Stopped him and let it fly. He does a 180 and is gone. Didn't hear a crash, but figured he was down about 100 yds. Followed good blood and found him down by the creek. 

Not a big poster on here, but avid reader. Figured it might help someone else by showing sometimes we need to adapt to the current situation that we see, not go on past success 100% of the time. 


Good luck over the next 4 days. Should be good days to be out.


----------



## Applebag

Where's the pic? I'm happy for yah man, nice story too.


----------



## captaincammo

In stand at 5:45 to 9:45 in 5C this morning seen 1 doe. Back at it till dark. Is a little warm with a breeze. Saw a lot of rut action last Thursday but seems dead today.


----------



## PaHick

Matt Musto said:


> Where do you hunt Hick?



Blair and bedford counties. Northern Bedford area. And surrounding game lands. There is 6 state game ands within 20 min of my home. Its right in the heart of the CWD area. Occasionally well have a good go. But it's been rough for a while. I hunt allot. I usually hunt almost everyday. Last season I didn't even hunt for almost two weeks during the season I gave to in season scouting plus Sunday's. I'm out there a good bit. This year we have only found a hand full off scrapes and seen about 10-15 rubs. The sign is just not there. We have just been giving it our best. It gets frustrating. I'm happy to harvest a doe and really am thankful when I get one. It's difficult even getting on a doe. There movements are so sporadic and haphazard wonderings is hard to pin an area down. My poor dad, God love him had 3 weeks off this year and hunted after work also. I think he only seen about 12 all season. No shots. 

The screech owl is what caught that chippy the other day. Had one swoop in and take a tarsel glad off a branch before also. 

Those veterans here, thank you so much for your service and the sacrifices you have made for my freedom! Me and my family truly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## nicko

WJA302 said:


> My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM
> 
> View attachment 2082159


Wow! Talk about a wide load. Awesome! Congrats to your son.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

This thread is really an inspiration...it makes the tough hunts bearable and a place to tell your story from the fun hunts. It's nice to jump on and see that even tho I may not be seeing much someone somewhere is and it gives me that little glimmer that at any second it could be me...congrats to all who have succeeded this far and good luck to all of us who haven't connected on one yet!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

WJA302 said:


> My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM
> 
> View attachment 2082159


My favorite part about this is the fact that he is using what looks like a 1980's PSE...good for him! Congrats


----------



## naturalsteel

switchbckxt said:


> this thread is really an inspiration...it makes the tough hunts bearable and a place to tell your story from the fun hunts. It's nice to jump on and see that even tho i may not be seeing much someone somewhere is and it gives me that little glimmer that at any second it could be me...congrats to all who have succeeded this far and good luck to all of us who haven't connected on one yet!


x2!


----------



## WJA302

SwitchbckXT said:


> My favorite part about this is the fact that he is using what looks like a 1980's PSE...good for him! Congrats


It is an old one but it's quiet and he loves it. I was a proud papa this weekend!


----------



## PAdorn

WJA302 said:


> It is an old one but it's quiet and he loves it. I was a proud papa this weekend!


Congrats to your son. That's a nice buck!


----------



## Kpap21

Anyone seeing any action in 4D/State College area?? Filming for my buddy and we aren't having much luck. Hunting a soybean/corn farm.


----------



## PaHick

SwitchbckXT said:


> This thread is really an inspiration...it makes the tough hunts bearable and a place to tell your story from the fun hunts. It's nice to jump on and see that even tho I may not be seeing much someone somewhere is and it gives me that little glimmer that at any second it could be me...congrats to all who have succeeded this far and good luck to all of us who haven't connected on one yet!


I agree,thanks for keeping us posted on your season guys!


----------



## thrust

Kpap21 said:


> Anyone seeing any action in 4D/State College area?? Filming for my buddy and we aren't having much luck. Hunting a soybean/corn farm.


None. I'm near the Borough. I had an all day sit yesterday, with two bucks and a third deer that I could only see the body. Sat this morning and didn't see a thing. No activity on the trail cam and the rubs/scrapes haven't been revisited in a week or so.

I'm pretty sure this points to aliens.


----------



## nicko

Well I see the clock running out on my first part of the archery season. I might be able to get out Friday and/or Saturday but neither is a guarantee. I can't get out for early mornings either day and on the property I hunt, early morning hunts have been the only days I have a realistic chance at a deer and my history on the property over the past 4 years supports this. If I don't get out either day, I won't be upset about it. I still have the firearms season and then my favorite time, the post-Christmas season to get on deer. It has been a very frustrating year but that's hunting.


----------



## Applebag

I had an Easton Tracernock fail on me while practicing last week. So I ordered Nockturnals. They are supposed to be here tonight so I can practice tomorrow and the God Dang UPS fella ain't showin' his mug!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

WJA302 said:


> My son anchored this Delaware County 8 on Saturday @ 2:15 PM
> 
> View attachment 2082159


Congrats to your son!
Going back to work tomorrow and a half day Thursday.
I've been off since 10/30 and have probably spent about 75 hours on stand.
I have never seen it so slow in my life.
I have seen about 12 or 13 buck but NOT ONE LEGAL BUCK!
Only seen 3 mature doe and a hand full of fawns.
I think that all the standing corn down the road is holding the deer.
I usually pass up 3 or 4 legal buck a year waiting on a good one.
I won't give up yet...good luck to everyone.


----------



## jacobh

Saw a button buck and a spike. Not sure where all the does are but one thing for sure Im not seeing any rut activity


----------



## pope125

Was in one of my best sets this morning saw like 6 buck and not one doe, a spot I usually see 15 to 20 doe. So where did all the doe go ??


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Saw a button buck and a spike. Not sure where all the does are but one thing for sure Im not seeing any rut activity


It was warm today. I feel like things will change for tomorrow. Light drizzle in the morning with possible early fog, then the temps will drop off for the evening. Those of us with tags in our pockets need to start a rally!! I can just smell the backstraps now baby!!!!! :wink:


----------



## JJBuckSnort

Saw three nice eight points yesterday, didn't get a shot at any of them though (in 4D)


----------



## NEDYARB

very slow today.I blame it on the weather.Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> Well I see the clock running out on my first part of the archery season. I might be able to get out Friday and/or Saturday but neither is a guarantee. I can't get out for early mornings either day and on the property I hunt, early morning hunts have been the only days I have a realistic chance at a deer and my history on the property over the past 4 years supports this. If I don't get out either day, I won't be upset about it. I still have the firearms season and then my favorite time, the post-Christmas season to get on deer. It has been a very frustrating year but that's hunting.


I never hunted the post Christmas season. How well is deer movement then


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Finished up my butchering earlier this afternoon...sliced and in the freezer. Had some long venison strips wrapped with bacon to go along with supper.

So how many of you guys do your own butchering?

Heard a tall tale that supposedly happened Monday morning. A fella said he shot at a "monster" buck and the arrow bounced off. The buck ran off and then came right back and he missed it. I guess it's possible for the arrow to bounce off, say the shoulder, but i wonder what variables played into it. Long shot,slow bow,angle shot? Would like to have seen that.

Also this week, a big buck was almost hit by a truck crossing the bridge near my house yesterday and my aunt had a good 1 run out in front of her van today, van is totaled!

Weather looks damn good for the last few days...good luck out there guys and gals!


----------



## manowar669

Saw a button buck with his nose up a doe's backside. Didn't know that they tended that young. Shot the doe. (Already shot a good 165lb 8-pt back on 10-17 pic in this thread). Though I have another doe tag, my freezer will be full, so my season is probably done. 5B public land.


----------



## bmh143

AjPUNISHER said:


> Finished up my butchering earlier this afternoon...sliced and in the freezer. Had some long venison strips wrapped with bacon to go along with supper.
> 
> So how many of you guys do your own butchering?


I just got most of mine done Sunday. Mostly portioned To make sausage, bologna, and jerky later. Doing my first batch of jerky tomorrow. 

It's a lot of work, but pretty rewarding doing it all.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Saw 3 buck tonight one shooter but couldn't tell really how big. Two buck were fighting when the shooter came in and broke it up.
All in last 30 minutes of light. 
With full moon fading and temps cooling should be good with Thursday and Friday me being off. That is if I can stay warm lol!


----------



## rmm60985

Anyone seeing any rut activity in 3B/2G? Or Lycoming county? I only get out on weekends and was really disappointed last weekend with the amount of deer I saw. No chasing at all.


----------



## skinner2

Kind of slow for me today. I had one mature doe feeding under me before shooting light. Then had a scrub buck cruise through a bit later. Hoping its just the weather but haven't seen any rutting activity this week. Mornings are out for me the rest of the week. I am not sure if I can make it out tomorrow but definitely will be out Thursday and Friday. Hope to be able to go Saturday if needed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jtkratzer

Kpap21 said:


> Anyone seeing any action in 4D/State College area?? Filming for my buddy and we aren't having much luck. Hunting a soybean/corn farm.


I was out to the cabin on Sunday to prep for 12/1-2 and saw a decent amount of sign - rubs, scrapes, trails etc. Saw a couple of deer during the day and four on the way out in the evening at last light.


I drove by the property where I shot my deer on Friday and saw four big does out around 3:45 or so, but no bucks out there.


----------



## mcharlton

Hoping for the action to pick up with the weather changing. After Saturday its been very slow in my area.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I am in 4d near Lewisburg and the bucks were running all over today.


----------



## pope125

Just picked my daughters deer up from the butcher , and know I have way to much burger. Anyone interested in about 10lb of burger ?? Pm me if your interested .


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> I never hunted the post Christmas season. How well is deer movement then


If it gets cold and you have food , can be some of the best hunting . Killed a 160' back in 2008 on Jan 7th.


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> I never hunted the post Christmas season. How well is deer movement then


The post Christmas season is my favorite season to hunt for a few reasons........cold weather, rut over for the most part, bucks have come back home to roost and recovering from the rut, and deer on feeding patterns. If you can get on their preferred food source, it can be great. AND you have the woods to yourself.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Just picked my daughters deer up from the butcher , and know I have way to much burger. Anyone interested in about 10lb of burger ?? Pm me if your interested .


Sending a PM.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> The post Christmas season is my favorite season to hunt for a few reasons........cold weather, rut over for the most part, bucks have come back home to roost and recovering from the rut, and deer on feeding patterns. If you can get on their preferred food source, it can be great. AND you have the woods to yourself.


I'm looking forward to my first late season hunting. I may do some walking with a muzzleloader in 5C or some archery, depends if I'm by myself or have one of my brothers-in-law with me.


----------



## Kighty7

My son shot his first PA archery buck. We have it on video as well. He shot it on Friday, October 24th at 4:45. Had a 15 yard broadside shot. He is 10 and is shoot 42 lbs. His arrow went in behind the left front shoulder and the deer turned and ran away. He was stumbling and falling as he went. He was shaking so bad when I finally was able to talk with him. My 8 year old daughter was in the stand as well. We all went back to the house and had dinner. At 9:30, my buddies came over and we started tracking his buck. The buck went about 50 yards before getting into some thick stuff. This is were we lost the blood trail due to the heavy rain that began falling. We marked the last blood and went in for the night. I went out the next morning and started looking again. The rain was still falling very hard. There was no sign left as it was all washed away. The rain let up in the evening an many of my friends came over to help look the the buck. We looked till dark and stopped for the night. I went out the next morning and looked again for the buck. I watched the video countless times and could not believe the rain washed everything away. I told my neighbor to be on the look out for his buck as it had walked towards his property. He gladly said he would be looking for any sign. My neighbor came over last Friday night and had pictures of a buck he had found. Low and behold it was my son's buck! The deer had bedded down under a pine tree with low lying branches. The arrow hole on his left side was perfect. The buck only went 150 yards from where he shot it! We are not allowed to use dogs here in PA or I would have had a dog there looking. Here is his first PA archery buck. Shot with his Mission Craze and Black Eagle Zombie Slayers. It is a nice 6 point with no brow tines.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Kighty7 said:


> My son shot his first PA archery buck. We have it on video as well. He shot it on Friday, October 24th at 4:45. Had a 15 yard broadside shot. He is 10 and is shoot 42 lbs. His arrow went in behind the left front shoulder and the deer turned and ran away. He was stumbling and falling as he went. He was shaking so bad when I finally was able to talk with him. My 8 year old daughter was in the stand as well. We all went back to the house and had dinner. At 9:30, my buddies came over and we started tracking his buck. The buck went about 50 yards before getting into some thick stuff. This is were we lost the blood trail due to the heavy rain that began falling. We marked the last blood and went in for the night. I went out the next morning and started looking again. The rain was still falling very hard. There was no sign left as it was all washed away. The rain let up in the evening an many of my friends came over to help look the the buck. We looked till dark and stopped for the night. I went out the next morning and looked again for the buck. I watched the video countless times and could not believe the rain washed everything away. I told my neighbor to be on the look out for his buck as it had walked towards his property. He gladly said he would be looking for any sign. My neighbor came over last Friday night and had pictures of a buck he had found. Low and behold it was my son's buck! The deer had bedded down under a pine tree with low lying branches. The arrow hole on his left side was perfect. The buck only went 150 yards from where he shot it! We are not allowed to use dogs here in PA or I would have had a dog there looking. Here is his first PA archery buck. Shot with his Mission Craze and Black Eagle Zombie Slayers. It is a nice 6 point with no brow tines.
> View attachment 2082548
> View attachment 2082548


AWESOME!!!! Congrats, must have been a moment to remember FOREVER!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Office got a little away from this afternoon and I couldn't make it out today, did keep close tabs on this thread, as well as, a few locals who don't visit AT and it appears I didn't miss all that much. It is really tough this week....I put a lot of my eggs in last week's basket and I don't regret it one bit...had tons of great action and was glad to share it with everyone. I will be out the next two mornings, but the afternoons will be tough as I am preparing for 10-days away. 

Solid move sharing the harvest Pope!!

Good luck everyone....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Just picked my daughters deer up from the butcher , and know I have way to much burger. Anyone interested in about 10lb of burger ?? Pm me if your interested .


Pope not looking for meat just wondering who you use. I took my buck to Christmans this year but have also used watermans up on route 100/29.


----------



## jacobh

Billy there's Moyers in Boyertown. They're friends of the family. Small family owned business an good people


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Pope not looking for meat just wondering who you use. I took my buck to Christmans this year but have also used watermans up on route 100/29.


The two guys I use don't advertise , but I can give you there numbers just PM and I'll give you there numbers .


----------



## pope125

Kighty7 said:


> My son shot his first PA archery buck. We have it on video as well. He shot it on Friday, October 24th at 4:45. Had a 15 yard broadside shot. He is 10 and is shoot 42 lbs. His arrow went in behind the left front shoulder and the deer turned and ran away. He was stumbling and falling as he went. He was shaking so bad when I finally was able to talk with him. My 8 year old daughter was in the stand as well. We all went back to the house and had dinner. At 9:30, my buddies came over and we started tracking his buck. The buck went about 50 yards before getting into some thick stuff. This is were we lost the blood trail due to the heavy rain that began falling. We marked the last blood and went in for the night. I went out the next morning and started looking again. The rain was still falling very hard. There was no sign left as it was all washed away. The rain let up in the evening an many of my friends came over to help look the the buck. We looked till dark and stopped for the night. I went out the next morning and looked again for the buck. I watched the video countless times and could not believe the rain washed everything away. I told my neighbor to be on the look out for his buck as it had walked towards his property. He gladly said he would be looking for any sign. My neighbor came over last Friday night and had pictures of a buck he had found. Low and behold it was my son's buck! The deer had bedded down under a pine tree with low lying branches. The arrow hole on his left side was perfect. The buck only went 150 yards from where he shot it! We are not allowed to use dogs here in PA or I would have had a dog there looking. Here is his first PA archery buck. Shot with his Mission Craze and Black Eagle Zombie Slayers. It is a nice 6 point with no brow tines.
> 
> View attachment 2082548


Congrats to your son !! Nice to see the youth getting into archery .


----------



## bmh143

rmm60985 said:


> Anyone seeing any rut activity in 3B/2G? Or Lycoming county? I only get out on weekends and was really disappointed last weekend with the amount of deer I saw. No chasing at all.


Yes. Got to my parents house in Cogan station last Tuesday night To a small 8 chasing a doe in their back yard. The one I got at my camp on Friday in 2g centre county was rutting like crazy. I wouldn't be surprised if the warm weather had something to do with it slowing the last couple days. Still have my 3b doe tag and am heading back up Friday. Hopefully can Get my girlfriend one of the buck we've been seeing.


----------



## rmm60985

bmh143 said:


> Yes. Got to my parents house in Cogan station last Tuesday night To a small 8 chasing a doe in their back yard. The one I got at my camp on Friday in 2g centre county was rutting like crazy. I wouldn't be surprised if the warm weather had something to do with it slowing the last couple days. Still have my 3b doe tag and am heading back up Friday. Hopefully can Get my girlfriend one of the buck we've been seeing.


Where abouts are your parents located in Cogan Station? My girlfriend lives along 973. I hunt in Trout Run for the most part which is about 10-15 min away from cogan station


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have said how much this thread ROCKS!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Thanks Jacobh and pope.


----------



## bmh143

rmm60985 said:


> Where abouts are your parents located in Cogan Station? My girlfriend lives along 973. I hunt in Trout Run for the most part which is about 10-15 min away from cogan station


They're just south of there. Between 973 and the hepurnville exit on 15. I hunt near there and at my grandfather's in loyalsock township when I hunt near Williamsport.


----------



## jtkratzer

bmh143 said:


> Yes. Got to my parents house in Cogan station last Tuesday night To a small 8 chasing a doe in their back yard. The one I got at my camp on Friday in 2g centre county was rutting like crazy. I wouldn't be surprised if the warm weather had something to do with it slowing the last couple days. Still have my 3b doe tag and am heading back up Friday. Hopefully can Get my girlfriend one of the buck we've been seeing.





rmm60985 said:


> Where abouts are your parents located in Cogan Station? My girlfriend lives along 973. I hunt in Trout Run for the most part which is about 10-15 min away from cogan station



I was going to ask the same thing. A buddy of mine from college married a girl we both knew who grew up on a dairy farm on 973. I hunted there a few years ago for rifle with my buddy for his first hunting season. I need to get back up there, I enjoyed the work on the farm for a few days before the season opened.


----------



## jdhaines32

BowhunterT100 said:


> I am in 4d near Lewisburg and the bucks were running all over today.


That's good to hear. I hunt 4D in Middleburg. Won't be able to get out until Saturday so hopefully the same is in my area. Haven't seen a legal buck since the first day of the season. Everything legal has been moving early morning between 1-3 or late at night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like the morning might be a wash out - hope not - I was hoping it would be raining now and get it done by dawn....who knows?? Thursday is really looking like THE day of this week....not sure what I am going to be able to do that day as I have to move some sets and retrieve some cams - I always get nervous as it gets closer to the orange army taking to the woods. Hate to spend quality time when I should be IN a stand, moving one and retrieving cams. This should give you an idea of the work that I put in after these buck, these are my stands - at least one cam in each general stand area, some two.....










Joe


----------



## Buckin doe

"'
Buddy of mine text me while I was in the tree stand about a mile apart from him. " he said you should see what I got on my trail cam!"

I texted wow! Can't wait talk later! 

1 hour later I texted ! Big buck Down!















Here It was the same Buck! in which I never seen the pic only after the fact that made even cooler!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buckin doe said:


> View attachment 2082693
> View attachment 2082690
> 
> "'
> Buddy of mine text me while I was in the tree stand about a mile apart from him. " he said you should see what I got on my trail cam!"
> 
> I texted wow! Can't wait talk later!
> 
> 1 hour later I texted ! Big buck Down!
> 
> View attachment 2082703
> View attachment 2082706
> 
> 
> Here It was the same Buck! in which I never seen the pic only after the fact that made even cooler!


That is pretty sweet....what did your buddy say?

GREAT buck.

Joe


----------



## jesses80

nice buck bro but your buddy is probably like you got to be ****ting me when he seen what ya got ha ha that's Purdy crazy how that went down and probably will never happen again great story and a great buck.


Buckin doe said:


> View attachment 2082693
> View attachment 2082690
> 
> "'
> Buddy of mine text me while I was in the tree stand about a mile apart from him. " he said you should see what I got on my trail cam!"
> 
> I texted wow! Can't wait talk later!
> 
> 1 hour later I texted ! Big buck Down!
> 
> View attachment 2082703
> View attachment 2082706
> 
> 
> Here It was the same Buck! in which I never seen the pic only after the fact that made even cooler!


----------



## jesses80

was just wondering how many of you guys use or pay attention to social scrapes at this time of year or do you guys even bother trying to find or locate them.


----------



## rmm60985

bmh143 said:


> They're just south of there. Between 973 and the hepurnville exit on 15. I hunt near there and at my grandfather's in loyalsock township when I hunt near Williamsport.


I'm from Montoursville actually, I know the area pretty well


jtkratzer said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. A buddy of mine from college married a girl we both knew who grew up on a dairy farm on 973. I hunted there a few years ago for rifle with my buddy for his first hunting season. I need to get back up there, I enjoyed the work on the farm for a few days before the season opened.


Wouldnt happen to be Ulmers farm would it?


----------



## Randallpink

Current PA Non-Typical Archery is 209" in 2007. I have a feeling that record will be broken this week in 2b. I've heard about and have seen some giants this year.

The big boys should be on their feet the next few days.


----------



## River420Bottom

I had a feeling I was going to be too sick to work today.. Headed SW back to westmoreland county to sit all day, warmer than I expected though this morning..


----------



## skully1200

Sat dark to dark yesterday in 4D. Saw zero deer. Back at it. Let's hope today is more exciting.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> The post Christmas season is my favorite season to hunt for a few reasons........cold weather, rut over for the most part, bucks have come back home to roost and recovering from the rut, and deer on feeding patterns. If you can get on their preferred food source, it can be great. AND you have the woods to yourself.


Thanks Nick. Maybe if I don't tag out Friday or Saturday, I'll keep a few cams up around some of the oaks and fields to see what's up late season


----------



## PAdorn

Great buck buckin doe! Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice morning here in 5c, got a little bit later start than I wanted but I decided to take a pass in and snag to trail cameras on my way into a stand take the stand down when I'm done this morning and pick up another two trail cameras on the way out this morning. It was a tough walk in as I started kicking dear not 200 yards from the car but the good thing is I was kicking beer that means they were there. All settled in so we shall see what we shall see.

Good luck to anyone else out this morning. Can't really remember the last time I didn't need to wear gloves in the middle of November.

Joe


----------



## JJBuckSnort

Very windy here in 4D. Tree's moving around a good bit. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Billy H

Saw deer moving all over the place in 5C northern Montgomery county on my drive in to work. Also saw a lot of deer moving last night about an hour before dark. Most I have seen from the truck in a long time. 

Good luck to all out there this morning.


----------



## Xforce41

Had what looked to be a shooter stroll thru before it was light enough to shoot. Needed my binoculars to make out what it was directly under me. Looked to be a heavy tall tined 8 pt. Gotta climb down by 7:10 to make it to work tho. Good luck to everyone who's out.


----------



## caswine

jdhaines32 said:


> That's good to hear. I hunt 4D in Middleburg. Won't be able to get out until Saturday so hopefully the same is in my area. Haven't seen a legal buck since the first day of the season. Everything legal has been moving early morning between 1-3 or late at night.


Good to see someone else also in Middleburg. I have seen plenty of does and lots of scrub bucks but no chasing by the big boys as of yet. Hope fully friday and saturday are different.


----------



## bigredxlt

Was out last night for a short sit. Less than 2 hrs and let me tell you it was one of the better evenings of deer hunting (watching) I have had in a while. 15 minutes after I climbed in to my hang on perched over a field of cut corn in front and standing corn behind me, a big 8 or 10 came running across the cut corn. Unfortunately he was out of range and I hadn't gotten my grunt tube out yet so I couldn't get him to stop or come investigate. After that I got the grunt tube out and called a few times. The standing corn behind me started rustling like crazy. For the rest of the night I had a spike and a very young 7 point circling under my stand. Soon enough some doe came out and the big boy reappeared across the field but by the daylight had faded. Pretty enjoyable sit even if it was almost 70 degrees in November. Back at it again this morning. Got set up later than I wanted but it was so foggy I could barely see 10 feet in front of me. Haven't seen nothing but squirrels and birds this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I can hear a first class ruckus taking place in the creekbed behind me, but other than an occasional tail I can't make out what is going on. I did have a small doe bust out at roughly mach5 a few minutes ago and I am thinking her mom or sister is down there getting harassed. Here is to hoping whatever is down there decides to follow the same path out as the first doe passed within 15 yards of the stand. I am limited today again and unless a mega pops out and I catch the fever and have to call out sick, I will be heading into the office in a couple of hours.

Good luck everyone....

Joe


----------



## bigredxlt

Just spooked a doe that must have stealth crept in and bedded down behind me. Stood up to take a piss she didn't seem to like that very much. I guess that answers my question of whether a stream of pee raining down will spook a deer.


----------



## PAdorn

Man I cannot wait to get out for an all day sit on Friday!!


----------



## Mr. October

Not a hunting story but relevant . . . 

I was running on the Chester Valley Trail this morning near Malvern. I started out around 5:50 heading West from route 29. Just West of the East Whiteland township building I smelled rutting buck. It was too dark to see anything but it is sort of open brushy fields either side there. (As opposed to roads and houses). On the way back it was light enough to see. Sure enough, there was a buck bedded at the edge of the cover just off the trail. He was intently watching me. Maybe a 4 or 6 pt. As I passed I got a good whiff of him. Definitely rutting. 

A mile or so further on there are houses on the right (to the South of the trail) with a thin line of brush and trees next to the trail. To the left (North) is 202 and fortunately there is a big high sound barrier there. There is about 10 yards of trees and brush between the trail and the sound barrier. I was running along and big-bodied deer stepped on to the trail about 100 yards in front of me. He came from the back yards to the South. It was an 8pt. Not huge antlered. Probably 2.5 years old. He looked at me then ducked off the trail and was standing between the trees and sound barrier. There is a muddy road there since they only recently put that up. He took off running West. Hopefully he got out of there the right way and didn’t try to cross 202 when the opportunity presented itself. I’m sure he wouldn’t make it. 

So even at 60 degrees they are out there. I'm sure the little dude was exhausted.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Finished up my butchering earlier this afternoon...sliced and in the freezer. Had some long venison strips wrapped with bacon to go along with supper.
> 
> So how many of you guys do your own butchering?
> 
> Heard a tall tale that supposedly happened Monday morning. A fella said he shot at a "monster" buck and the arrow bounced off. The buck ran off and then came right back and he missed it. I guess it's possible for the arrow to bounce off, say the shoulder, but i wonder what variables played into it. Long shot,slow bow,angle shot? Would like to have seen that.
> 
> Also this week, a big buck was almost hit by a truck crossing the bridge near my house yesterday and my aunt had a good 1 run out in front of her van today, van is totaled!
> 
> Weather looks damn good for the last few days...good luck out there guys and gals!


Do my own butchering as well. As for the arrow bouncing off, maybe it's been mentioned already (haven't made it through all the posts since this one yet) but Levi Morgans wife bounced one off a buck in Texas I believe. I'm not one for watching hunting shows but this one stuck in my mind when I saw it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don't believe it....I am a mile from where I was yesterday and Stupid 6 shows up....this guy continues to torment me.....I think I am bring my son in to take care of this guy....enough is enough. ...

Joe


----------



## Ned250

Quiet morning here on DE/PA border. Heard some grunting at daybreak but never saw what it was. 

As I parked this morning a doe came out into the road and crossed right in front of me. As I'm finishing my coffee she comes back and crossed back to where she came from and then proceeded to walk down the middle of the road. Strange...


----------



## bigredxlt

Making your son do your dirty work. Haha guess he's got to earn his keep somehow. Maybe that six isn't so dumb after all. He must know you're not the type to shoot a six so he just follows your scent around.



12-Ringer said:


> I don't believe it....I am a mile from where I was yesterday and Stupid 6 shows up....this guy continues to torment me.....I think I am bring my son in to take care of this guy....enough is enough. ...
> 
> Joe[/QUOTE


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Do my own butchering as well. As for the arrow bouncing off, maybe it's been mentioned already (haven't made it through all the posts since this one yet) but Levi Morgans wife bounced one off a buck in Texas I believe. I'm not one for watching hunting shows but this one stuck in my mind when I saw it.


When I was 16 or 17 I was shooting and old Bear Black Mag. It maxed out at around 52 lbs. I had grown out of my old bow and was using this bow that I had purchased for bowfishing and small game. I was shooting 2219s with 145 gr. Bear Razorheads. I hit a buck square on the shoulder at 20 yards. The chisel point of the razorhead was bent and the buck was no worse for the wear. It sounded like I shot a pieced of 1" plywood. The arrow fell harmlessly to the ground. LOL! Of course, I killed the biggest buck I have ever killed with a bow with same bow.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I don't believe it....I am a mile from where I was yesterday and Stupid 6 shows up....this guy continues to torment me.....I think I am bring my son in to take care of this guy....enough is enough. ...
> 
> Joe


That dude is begging for it.


----------



## jtkratzer

Kighty7 said:


> My son shot his first PA archery buck. We have it on video as well. He shot it on Friday, October 24th at 4:45. Had a 15 yard broadside shot. He is 10 and is shoot 42 lbs. His arrow went in behind the left front shoulder and the deer turned and ran away. He was stumbling and falling as he went. He was shaking so bad when I finally was able to talk with him. My 8 year old daughter was in the stand as well. We all went back to the house and had dinner. At 9:30, my buddies came over and we started tracking his buck. The buck went about 50 yards before getting into some thick stuff. This is were we lost the blood trail due to the heavy rain that began falling. We marked the last blood and went in for the night. I went out the next morning and started looking again. The rain was still falling very hard. There was no sign left as it was all washed away. The rain let up in the evening an many of my friends came over to help look the the buck. We looked till dark and stopped for the night. I went out the next morning and looked again for the buck. I watched the video countless times and could not believe the rain washed everything away. I told my neighbor to be on the look out for his buck as it had walked towards his property. He gladly said he would be looking for any sign. My neighbor came over last Friday night and had pictures of a buck he had found. Low and behold it was my son's buck! The deer had bedded down under a pine tree with low lying branches. The arrow hole on his left side was perfect. The buck only went 150 yards from where he shot it! We are not allowed to use dogs here in PA or I would have had a dog there looking. Here is his first PA archery buck. Shot with his Mission Craze and Black Eagle Zombie Slayers. It is a nice 6 point with no brow tines.
> 
> View attachment 2082548


Looking forward to this in the future with my kids who are both under five.


----------



## River420Bottom

Saw the giant I missed dogging a doe hard, passed 4 bucks since... Awesome morning


----------



## Pistolero17

Would the top of a ridge be a good area to sit tomorrow? Its the only place I have found any rubs and scraps.


----------



## PAdorn

Pistolero17 said:


> Would the top of a ridge be a good area to sit tomorrow? Its the only place I have found any rubs and scraps.


Absolutely!
They love traveling ridge tops


----------



## TauntoHawk

jesses80 said:


> was just wondering how many of you guys use or pay attention to social scrapes at this time of year or do you guys even bother trying to find or locate them.


the first few days after holloween thats what I focus on is scrape lines but around the second week of november I start to shift to where ever the does are, usually means thick bedding cover close to food.


----------



## Applebag

Pistolero17 said:


> Would the top of a ridge be a good area to sit tomorrow? Its the only place I have found any rubs and scraps.


Yes, I've also found grunting works much better when they are down below the ridge and cannot see whats up top, they come to investigate. I had a decent buck come stomping up the hill on Saturday. He was walking away down the ridge, popped a quick grunt on him, he looked up then went back to it. Popped another one on him as soon as he looked down and he turned right around and towards me. He was pretending to meekly meander on acorns until he went behind a big cliff right below me, as soon as he was out of sight I hit him with the snort wheeze and he started stomping right to me. Ended up 25 yards broadside. Neck puffed out to next Tuesday, too bad he was smaller than I thought he was, his left side was all weird.


----------



## naturalsteel

Kighty7 said:


> My son shot his first PA archery buck. We have it on video as well. He shot it on Friday, October 24th at 4:45. Had a 15 yard broadside shot. He is 10 and is shoot 42 lbs. His arrow went in behind the left front shoulder and the deer turned and ran away. He was stumbling and falling as he went. He was shaking so bad when I finally was able to talk with him. My 8 year old daughter was in the stand as well. We all went back to the house and had dinner. At 9:30, my buddies came over and we started tracking his buck. The buck went about 50 yards before getting into some thick stuff. This is were we lost the blood trail due to the heavy rain that began falling. We marked the last blood and went in for the night. I went out the next morning and started looking again. The rain was still falling very hard. There was no sign left as it was all washed away. The rain let up in the evening an many of my friends came over to help look the the buck. We looked till dark and stopped for the night. I went out the next morning and looked again for the buck. I watched the video countless times and could not believe the rain washed everything away. I told my neighbor to be on the look out for his buck as it had walked towards his property. He gladly said he would be looking for any sign. My neighbor came over last Friday night and had pictures of a buck he had found. Low and behold it was my son's buck! The deer had bedded down under a pine tree with low lying branches. The arrow hole on his left side was perfect. The buck only went 150 yards from where he shot it! We are not allowed to use dogs here in PA or I would have had a dog there looking. Here is his first PA archery buck. Shot with his Mission Craze and Black Eagle Zombie Slayers. It is a nice 6 point with no brow tines.
> 
> View attachment 2082548


Awesome!! This is what it's all about! You must be a proud dad! Congrats to your son!


----------



## tdonovan55

Went out this morning, before work and nothing. Thought I maybe heard a few grunts, but maybe that was just the trees swaying in the wind. Wind picked up too much. Much calmer now, this afternoon toward evening should be good if you can get out. I have to work... boo... I will hit up tomorrow morning and Friday morning, then Saturday. Pulled my one trail cam that is over a mock scrape, was getting pictures before, no new pictures since Saturday. Warm weather must have calmed them down a bit. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## turkeysroost

It's been a long season, good to have filled my tag. This was only the third legal I have seen all season.


----------



## River420Bottom

Deer movement slowed down around 10am, saw 6 bucks and countless does, awesome morning... Hanging out till tonight 25 feet up, going to be a long day


----------



## mcharlton

Hoyt1021 said:


> Deer movement slowed down around 10am, saw 6 bucks and countless does, awesome morning... Hanging out till tonight 25 feet up, going to be a long day


I'm also hunting 2b Westmoreland County, it's crazy that we had two totally different mornings!


----------



## tbarn

I rattled in this guy yesterday at 7am. He had been by my stand 30 min before light but I never saw him. just heard him sniffing like a blood hound.
I hit him farther back than I would have liked but I hit both lungs. He only went about 60yds and expired within sight. The 1 3/4 grim reaper poked out the other side but did not pass through.
They have been responding to the pack rack real nice ever since friday night. I had five different bucks come in all looking for a fight.


----------



## bigredxlt

This morning in lancaster was slow. Probably the slowest day I have had in a while. The two doe I saw were on edge to say the least. Wind was nonexistent and had heavy fog this morning which probably explains the dead woods.


----------



## vonfoust

turkeysroost said:


> View attachment 2082927
> It's been a long season, good to have filled my tag. This was only the third legal I have seen all season.


Congrats. Nice deer.


----------



## Ned250

Painfully slow day. Sticking it out until dark. Would've been a banner day to squirrel hunt though.


----------



## turkeysroost

vonfoust said:


> Congrats. Nice deer.


Thanks, vonfoust. Did you have any luck yet.


----------



## nicko

Mid to high 60s down here in my neck of 5C. I'm not hunting today but I'm sure if I was that I would need my Thermacell.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Nicko you said previously you hunt off 422? I do as well...wonder if it's the same property haha. Is it near a pizza place?

Getting out tomorrow morning until lunch time. Then I have to go to class


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> Mid to high 60s down here in my neck of 5C. I'm not hunting today but I'm sure if I was that I would need my Thermacell.


I could use a few of those degrees, getting real cold in 2C


----------



## Applebag

Martin_Cheetah said:


> Nicko you said previously you hunt off 422? I do as well...wonder if it's the same property haha. Is it near a pizza place?
> 
> Getting out tomorrow morning until lunch time. Then I have to go to class


Pizza deer!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couple more bite the dust congrats....

no real action for me this morning and I was down by 9...a couple of does and stupid 6...I know the one time I hear a buck crashing and grunting and don't turn around thinking it is him, it will be the buck I am after....at least I am seeing some...

Joe


----------



## jesses80

saw to bucks this morning and nothing since then.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Saw about 20 doe and 2 small bucks chasing this morning. Still in stand nothing since 10.


----------



## shortb

Been in all day.... 17 so far 7 bucks 4 "shooters"..... Was paying attention to a big 10pt 60yds away and this buck snuck in behind me at 21yds.....he started to walk away then turned straight up the hill.... Stopped him at 40yds and shot over him.... I think he ducked the arrow as well. Been on suicide watch since. That happened at 10am. 1 buck since then... Hopefully the evening will pick back up.


----------



## pope125

shortb said:


> Been in all day.... 17 so far 7 bucks 4 "shooters"..... Was paying attention to a big 10pt 60yds away and this buck snuck in behind me at 21yds.....he started to walk away then turned straight up the hill.... Stopped him at 40yds and shot over him.... I think he ducked the arrow as well. Been on suicide watch since. That happened at 10am. 1 buck since then... Hopefully the evening will pick back up.


Boy 4 shooters, What you consider a shooter ??


----------



## pope125

Martin_Cheetah said:


> Nicko you said previously you hunt off 422? I do as well...wonder if it's the same property haha. Is it near a pizza place?
> 
> Getting out tomorrow morning until lunch time. Then I have to go to class


Lol, You talk about 422 the other night I went Pottstown to King of Prussia at like 4:30pm and you can't believe the deer that are in that center island .


----------



## blackngold51

AjPUNISHER said:


> Finished up my butchering earlier this afternoon...sliced and in the freezer. Had some long venison strips wrapped with bacon to go along with supper.
> 
> So how many of you guys do your own butchering?



My family and I do our own butchering. Well we skin and quarter the deer, keep steaks and roasts and then take what we want ground to the processor. We have used Herb Brittner's Smokehouse in Evans City for a number of years but it seems like they are scaling back their deer processing. Normally we get kielbasa, hot sausage, ground meat, ground sausage, hot sticks and bologna made but this year they are only making about half of that. Sucks because it took us years to find a processor that we liked and who could guarantee that we got our own meat back. Looks like its back to the drawing board soon.


----------



## shortb

pope125 said:


> Boy 4 shooters, What you consider a shooter ??


125" or better


----------



## nicko

Martin_Cheetah said:


> Nicko you said previously you hunt off 422? I do as well...wonder if it's the same property haha. Is it near a pizza place?
> 
> Getting out tomorrow morning until lunch time. Then I have to go to class



I hunt a county owned property up in Mt. Penn.


----------



## primal-bow

Martin_Cheetah said:


> Nicko you said previously you hunt off 422? I do as well...wonder if it's the same property haha. Is it near a pizza place?
> 
> Getting out tomorrow morning until lunch time. Then I have to go to class


I hunt off 422 also! wow small world


----------



## pope125

shortb said:


> 125" or better


Thats a great day in Pa !!


----------



## shortb

pope125 said:


> Thats a great day in Pa !!


Yes... Hunting my buddy's farm in Greene Co. He manages it well. Unfortunately I couldn't connect and 3 of those bucks were between 1030am and 11am. Too much action too quick. Watching 3 does and a bb now. Hoping the last hour will be good to me.


----------



## Antihk7

wind is finally calming down in 4d


----------



## pope125

shortb said:


> yes... Hunting my buddy's farm in greene co. He manages it well. Unfortunately i couldn't connect and 3 of those bucks were between 1030am and 11am. Too much action too quick. Watching 3 does and a bb now. Hoping the last hour will be good to me.


good luck !!


----------



## jacobh

Must have been bad blew u upside down!!!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

pope125 said:


> Lol, You talk about 422 the other night I went Pottstown to King of Prussia at like 4:30pm and you can't believe the deer that are in that center island .


No doubt! Loaded with deer.


nicko said:


> I hunt a county owned property up in Mt. Penn.


Nice. Not the same place but only a few miles down the road.


----------



## skinner2

Hoyt1021 said:


> I could use a few of those degrees, getting real cold in 2C


Where do you hunt in 2C ?


----------



## 30feetup

Finally 8 pt chasing doe down ravine across creek right under stand...had him at 20 yds...went to 38 yds and nailed him with a g5 havoc hit in lower part of heart. Piled at 30 yds.


----------



## pope125

30feetup said:


> Finally 8 pt chasing doe down ravine across creek right under stand...had him at 20 yds...went to 38 yds and nailed him with a g5 havoc hit in lower part of heart. Piled at 30 yds.
> View attachment 2083268
> View attachment 2083270


Congrats!! Nice to see the Havoc doing the job after people basing the hell out of it


----------



## skinner2

30feetup said:


> Finally 8 pt chasing doe down ravine across creek right under stand...had him at 20 yds...went to 38 yds and nailed him with a g5 havoc hit in lower part of heart. Piled at 30 yds.
> View attachment 2083268
> View attachment 2083270


Congrats.


----------



## turkeysroost

Nice buck 30 ft


----------



## naturalsteel

Congrats 30Ft!


----------



## Mr. October

I picked my euro mount up today. It came out pretty cool with those funky antlers.


----------



## Mr. October

30feetup said:


> Finally 8 pt chasing doe down ravine across creek right under stand...had him at 20 yds...went to 38 yds and nailed him with a g5 havoc hit in lower part of heart. Piled at 30 yds.
> View attachment 2083268
> View attachment 2083270


Nice buck. Were you 30 ft up?


----------



## Billy H

Congrats 30feetup.


----------



## 30feetup

Mr. October said:


> Nice buck. Were you 30 ft up?


34 to be exact!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Very unique Euro Pete...


----------



## naturalsteel

kgtech said:


> I hunt off 422 also! wow small world


I did too when i lived in SW Pa. I hunted near a small town of Shelocta close to Indiana, Pa.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Very unique Euro Pete...



X2. Looks good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mre great stuff on this thread - congrats on the buck and that Euro looks great...

Joe


----------



## tdj8686

30feetup said:


> Finally 8 pt chasing doe down ravine across creek right under stand...had him at 20 yds...went to 38 yds and nailed him with a g5 havoc hit in lower part of heart. Piled at 30 yds.
> View attachment 2083268
> View attachment 2083270



Was just wondering why the deer is in the back of your truck and its not field dressed?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Mre great stuff on this thread - congrats on the buck and that Euro looks great...
> 
> Joe


Joe 

Dinenno's butcher shop. Dilworthtown. I hear they do really well with 6 pts. .


----------



## naturalsteel

Other then last Sat. I've seen no rut activity in 4E! Hope this cold spell gets them moving.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Worst year ever...75 hours in the stand since 10/30/14, plenty of buck but no legals.
Tonight I see a deer at 4:30 at about 50 yards, I bleat, here it comes.
It's a buck heading right for me, but is it legal? Yes , at 20 yards I see it's a good one and start to draw.
He turns at 10 yards and is just about to clear the dead hemlock branches covering part of his vitals.
HE STOPS ever so slightly quartering to me and looks up at me.
I'm drawn and on him but was having trouble focusing on him and the branches.
He senses something ain't right and wheels around and takes about 4 or 5 bounds and then walks off.
I just didn't like the shot, so much prep and so few opportunities.
I would rather pass the chance than wound one.
A little therapy and I will be back out tomorrow.
Congrats to some and good luck to the rest.


----------



## bkellybe

Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## skinner2

rambofirstblood said:


> Worst year ever...75 hours in the stand since 10/30/14, plenty of buck but no legals.
> Tonight I see a deer at 4:30 at about 50 yards, I bleat, here it comes.
> It's a buck heading right for me, but is it legal? Yes , at 20 yards I see it's a good one and start to draw.
> He turns at 10 yards and is just about to clear the dead hemlock branches covering part of his vitals.
> HE STOPS ever so slightly quartering to me and looks up at me.
> I'm drawn and on him but was having trouble focusing on him and the branches.
> He senses something ain't right and wheels around and takes about 4 or 5 bounds and then walks off.
> I just didn't like the shot, so much prep and so few opportunities.
> I would rather pass the chance than wound one.
> A little therapy and I will be back out tomorrow.
> Congrats to some and good luck to the rest.


I know it sucks not to get to close the deal but you made the right choice.


----------



## mcharlton

Nothing at all during the evening sit. Movement has drastically slowed down in my area after Saturday. Back at it again in the morning!


----------



## pa.hunter

this was taken monday at 11:15 am double lung went 225 yards i used range finder for yardage so not exact but , close could not believe it! i honestly thought it was bad shot till we gutted it and around 100 yards was up hill ! i tracked because he is color blind not a giant but good buck for 2-a. 21 outside spread


----------



## brokenarrow123p

Killed in bradford county pa


----------



## naturalsteel

Awesome buck's Pa.Hunter and Brokenarrow! Congrats to you two and Good luck to everyone else! Hope it picks up with the colder weather.


----------



## PAdorn

Great bucks being taken! Congrats to you all! Heading out tomorrow morning


----------



## Applebag

Awesome bucks shown here today, congrats everyone! Skipping work tomorrow for an all day sit. I'm hoping the cold will get the big boys moving.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Mre great stuff on this thread - congrats on the buck and that Euro looks great...
> 
> Joe


I just looked at your website. I didn't know you made trail cams. I was reading the FAQ's and you have a very impressive and honest business model. When I get the scratch to start upgrading my cams, I'll buy from you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Applebag said:


> I just looked at your website. I didn't know you made trail cams. I was reading the FAQ's and you have a very impressive and honest business model. When I get the scratch to start upgrading my cams, I'll buy from you.


 Be sure you let me know you are from AT...we'll work something out that works for everyone.....

Joe


----------



## SwitchbckXT

tdj8686 said:


> Was just wondering why the deer is in the back of your truck and its not field dressed?


Not sure if this is the answer but I never field dress deer anymore, I either quarter in the field and pack out, leaving the guts inside, or I hang in my barn and dress while hanging (if I can use the quad to get it there)... It is soooo much cleaner and easier in my opinion to do hanging... It's also worth stating that I hang all my deer by the head, not the hind legs...everything about that method is better than by the hind legs gramble style


----------



## shortb

Ended up seeing 23 on the day. Had 2 bigger does around for a good 45min of last light but no more buck sightings. I posted a pic of the 8pt I missed earlier. This was the last of the better bucks I saw today around 130pm. He came through a little differently than the 8 but ended up in the same area. I almost had the same exact shot but I couldn't get him stopped. This pic is a picture of the video off the trail cam from today 1 min before he came into my view. Pretty grainy bc we had to pause the video then take a picture with phone, but you can get the jest. Huge body.


----------



## skully1200

Another slow day yesterday. One scrub buck early. Three separate lone does. One of them was running like she was being chased, but I never saw a chaser. The other two were just feeding with no one harassing them at all. Jumped more on the way out than I saw from the stand. During a mid day location change, I noticed quite a few rubs in an area where I had a stand last year that I took down. Thought about going back in with my climber but I hate the hassle. Especially when I have three other stands already hung on the property. Maybe things will pick up today. Good luck to all.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, the last hurrah of the regular season for me. I'll probably be on stand until 9 or 10 this morning as that's all I can carve out today as I have a lot of things to wrap up at the office and get things packed for the trip. Good luck to everyone that's out this morning it's a beautiful cold crisp morning. I have a feeling a few more will be taking a dirt nap today, hopefully one of the 10 points that have haunted my season..

Good luck to everyone out....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on two more nice bucks. 

Good luck to those still out there.


----------



## nicko

The only day I might get out yet is Saturday afternoon. 

There is a lot of season left yet with firearms season to come and then the post-Christmas season but up to this point, it has been a pretty disappointing season for me. The acorn crop on the land I hunt was very poor and deer sightings were probably the lowest I have seen since 2011 when the acorn crop sucked that year too. I can probably count the number of doe I've seen on less than 10 fingers and that's from hunting since the early doe opener on 9/20 and getting out at least 3 days every week. I kept mixing things up by hunting the private property and public lands so no area got burned out. 

I think it just goes to show how much disparity there can be in the deer population in some of these WMUs. Joe and I both hunt 5C and he was buried in deer last week while seeing 1 deer per day has been a good day for me. I can handle not getting a deer or shots and accept responsibility if I blow an opportunity or deer do what they do and decide to not walk where you hope they do but struggling to see deer makes for a frustrating season. 

Oh well. One part of the season down and two more parts to come. Good luck to those still going these last few days and congrats to all the successful hunters. There have been some real nice bucks dropped this season.


----------



## Applebag

Got in pretty late today. It was just within shooting light. Nothing bumped as far as I could tell. I hear soft sparring in the thicket on and off but so far that's all. Nice morning tho. Deer will be movin


----------



## bigredxlt

Anybody ever have those mornings when you ask yourself: "self, why do you suck so much at hunting?" Well I had one of those mornings well actually two this week. Monday I missed the first shooter buck I had seen all season at 40 yards. Considering all my doe this year we're taken at 50 plus yards that miss was entirely unacceptable. Then this morning I get up at 4 to make sure I am in the stand well before shooting hours. Needless to say I get up my climber up 25 to 30 feet which is the perfect height on this small hillside and as I am unclipping my haul line my back slips out of my fingers falling 25 feet down. Of course my release and harness strap are in the pack. So I have to climb down and then back up. On a calm quiet morning like this one I eulogy be surprised if I spooked all the deer on this 100+ acre property. This old summit hand climber is anything but quiet. So bottom line is I'm sweating like a ***** in church hating myself for being a ****ty hunter while all the deer are probably eating an early breakfast with the neighbors. But hey I'm hunting!


----------



## Applebag

bigredxlt said:


> Anybody ever have those mornings when you ask yourself: "self, why do you suck so much at hunting?" Well I had one of those mornings well actually two this week. Monday I missed the first shooter buck I had seen all season at 40 yards. Considering all my doe this year we're taken at 50 plus yards that miss was entirely unacceptable. Then this morning I get up at 4 to make sure I am in the stand well before shooting hours. Needless to say I get up my climber up 25 to 30 feet which is the perfect height on this small hillside and as I am unclipping my haul line my back slips out of my fingers falling 25 feet down. Of course my release and harness strap are in the pack. So I have to climb down and then back up. On a calm quiet morning like this one I eulogy be surprised if I spooked all the deer on this 100+ acre property. This old summit hand climber is anything but quiet. So bottom line is I'm sweating like a ***** in church hating myself for being a ****ty hunter while all the deer are probably eating an early breakfast with the neighbors. But hey I'm hunting!


Yesterday my brothers kids were outside playing with the dog. Shooting the 3D target. Cooking on the grill. 20 minutes after they came inside there were 2 does and a spike in his backyard feeding on acrorns. Sit tight. Once the woods settle you'll be fine.


----------



## Ryanp019

Watched a young buck mount a doe about 15 min ago. She left him go for about 20 seconds then kicked him off. No shooters yet...4b


----------



## bigredxlt

I sure hope you are right because it's getting down to the wire.


----------



## C_McK

Well I'm getting in the stand Friday evening and Saturday, but with 100 acres of corn still standing I don't know what to do. 

I'm new to this archery but I love the challenge and necessary involvement. I may like checking my cams as much as seeing deer in person. Also, random query but why does archery stop for over a month in PA? Also is it legal to take a bow and gun to the stand during firearms season?


----------



## rambofirstblood

12-Ringer said:


> Well, the last hurrah of the regular season for me. I'll probably be on stand until 9 or 10 this morning as that's all I can carve out today as I have a lot of things to wrap up at the office and get things packed for the trip. Good luck to everyone that's out this morning it's a beautiful cold crisp morning. I have a feeling a few more will be taking a dirt nap today, hopefully one of the 10 points that have haunted my season..
> 
> Good luck to everyone out....
> 
> Joe


Good luck!


----------



## Applebag

C_McK said:


> Well I'm getting in the stand Friday evening and Saturday, but with 100 acres of corn still standing I don't know what to do.
> 
> I'm new to this archery but I love the challenge and necessary involvement. I may like checking my cams as much as seeing deer in person. Also, random query but why does archery stop for over a month in PA? Also is it legal to take a bow and gun to the stand during firearms season?


I checked the regulations book that comes with the license and I couldn't find anything in there that states it's prohibited. I am planning on archery hunting during rifle season until someone tells me otherwise.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

brokenarrow123p said:


> Killed in bradford county pa


Holy ***** that's a brute!!!


----------



## PAdorn

Cold here in 4a! I spent half my morning fishing mushy hand muff off the ground that fell while climbing using rope and the hook on my hunting license holder. Took awhile but I got it! Hands are nice and toasting now


----------



## PAdorn

Just squirrels for me so far. Have to go to work at 11 then all day sits tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## PAbigbear

brokenarrow123p said:


> Killed in bradford county pa


Whats the story with this thing? Awesome deer.


----------



## 138104

C_McK said:


> Well I'm getting in the stand Friday evening and Saturday, but with 100 acres of corn still standing I don't know what to do.
> 
> I'm new to this archery but I love the challenge and necessary involvement. I may like checking my cams as much as seeing deer in person. Also, random query but why does archery stop for over a month in PA? Also is it legal to take a bow and gun to the stand during firearms season?


Yes, you can bow hunt during rifle and late muzzleloader.


----------



## vonfoust

turkeysroost said:


> Thanks, vonfoust. Did you have any luck yet.


Haven't seen a shooter yet. Spent most of the season trying to get my 13 yo on a buck. Headed out in a little bit, jsut had to get some loose ends tied up at work here then out the rest of the day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

brokenarrow123p said:


> Killed in bradford county pa


Wow!!!

Congrats!


----------



## jacobh

Yea no drive for me. Had off all week and barely hunted.


----------



## dspell20

Great Buck. Come on you have to give more details


----------



## Matt Musto

shortb said:


> Ended up seeing 23 on the day. Had 2 bigger does around for a good 45min of last light but no more buck sightings. I posted a pic of the 8pt I missed earlier. This was the last of the better bucks I saw today around 130pm. He came through a little differently than the 8 but ended up in the same area. I almost had the same exact shot but I couldn't get him stopped. This pic is a picture of the video off the trail cam from today 1 min before he came into my view. Pretty grainy bc we had to pause the video then take a picture with phone, but you can get the jest. Huge body.


Yeah.....That's a shooter in my book as well!


----------



## Applebag

Just had a smaller buck chase a doe through here so fast it made my head spin. Rutting activity. Check. Cold temps. Check. I can feel it in my veins today is gonna be a good day.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Applebag said:


> I checked the regulations book that comes with the license and I couldn't find anything in there that states it's prohibited. I am planning on archery hunting during rifle season until someone tells me otherwise.


You absolutely can.


----------



## Matt Musto

I got a text that from the land owner of the property that I've been hunting a bit, that said check out what "John Hancock" got on Monday. My heart dropped as I prepared to see the huge 8 I've been hunting. Thankfully it was another buck that I had seen on the 1st, that was dogging a doe near my stand. I estimated the buck to be 2.5 while I watched him running around, Maybe 3.5 from this pic?


----------



## Mathias

I've seen a lot of bucks, mostly younger, smaller ones at that.
The few large mature bucks I've seen in the last week were with a lone, mature doe. IMO that's where we're at. No "chasing", absent of the youngsters, going on in my area.


----------



## Randallpink

Had a good 8 stroll by at 8am in 2b. Wouldn't stop for anything. Also saw my 1st wild Fox. Decent morning so far...waiting for a big one. Cool and crisp, should be a good day.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Had one spike stroll by at first light, nothing since. Cold and just a tad breeze, not bad tho. Hoping something comes through soon, probably going to switch stands at 11ish


----------



## skully1200

Conditions are perfect. Cold, cloudy, calm. 2nd week of November. Alarmingly slow again this morning. One spike and a distant doe. The doe was flicking her tail like she was advertising though. Hopefully that's a good sign. Hoping for some mid day activity. I've never seen a stretch of consecutive days this slow this time of year.


----------



## Matt Musto

Anyone else hunting up in WMU 3C, Montrose, Susquehanna County area? I'll be hunting out of my buddies camp on Saturday. Any activity reports?


----------



## MRRUT

Same for southern York county. 
One decent 8pt @7:00 and little dink buck at 8.
Slow since..... Nice morning however


----------



## bigredxlt

13 doe this morning. Wonder where all the bucks went.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> The only day I might get out yet is Saturday afternoon.
> 
> There is a lot of season left yet with firearms season to come and then the post-Christmas season but up to this point, it has been a pretty disappointing season for me. The acorn crop on the land I hunt was very poor and deer sightings were probably the lowest I have seen since 2011 when the acorn crop sucked that year too. I can probably count the number of doe I've seen on less than 10 fingers and that's from hunting since the early doe opener on 9/20 and getting out at least 3 days every week. I kept mixing things up by hunting the private property and public lands so no area got burned out.
> 
> I think it just goes to show how much disparity there can be in the deer population in some of these WMUs. Joe and I both hunt 5C and he was buried in deer last week while seeing 1 deer per day has been a good day for me. I can handle not getting a deer or shots and accept responsibility if I blow an opportunity or deer do what they do and decide to not walk where you hope they do but struggling to see deer makes for a frustrating season.
> 
> Oh well. One part of the season down and two more parts to come. Good luck to those still going these last few days and congrats to all the successful hunters. There have been some real nice bucks dropped this season.


I hear you. I hunt 5C as well in central Bucks and my best spot didn't come through for me like it did the past two seasons. It doesn't sound as though I had it as rough as you, but the activity was certainly lower. I spotted one decent buck that was locked with a doe from a distance, but that's about it. The rest were all immature deer. That's how it goes I suppose. I have trail cam pics of good deer, but actually never laid eyes on them. Still have time though. Those yearlings will be going into cycle right around the time rifle opens. Can still make it happen.


----------



## tdonovan55

Hunted before work only to 8 am, then had to get going. No deer once again this morning. Been a rough week, and I don't know why, good activity last weekend. Conditions are great.


----------



## tdonovan55

Also guys please be careful out there, what we do can be very dangerous.

http://www.post-gazette.com/local/w...stand-in-Moon-Pittsburgh/stories/201411130285


----------



## PSU Joe

I have one buck I have been watching all season. I only see him on one trail camera that is in a VERY tight opening along a big corn field. There are no trees and there is a grassy area that's only 15 yards wide. So I tucked a ground blind in awhile ago and decided to head into it this morning. Just before 7am I see antlers overtop of the brush (that is quite high) so I know it can only be one guy. Get the bow ready as he is quickly making his way through this very thick brush towards me. There are four trails that dump out into the grassy area. Of course he chooses the one closest to me that is head on. He emerges less than 15 yards away and stands looking out into the corn field. One step left or right and I have him....................he bolts out into the corn seeing a doe and no shot. What a great encounter. He was so rutted up I don't even think he knew I was there. Won't get out again until December. Will have that image in my head until then that's for sure. Attempting to attach my first photo. This is him in the grassy area. Hope it shows up ok. 

Good luck to those out the rest of the week.


----------



## pope125

23 doe, and 7 buck this morning!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Matt Musto said:


> I got a text that from the land owner of the property that I've been hunting a bit, that said check out what "John Hancock" got on Monday. My heart dropped as I prepared to see the huge 8 I've been hunting. Thankfully it was another buck that I had seen on the 1st, that was dogging a doe near my stand. I estimated the buck to be 2.5 while I watched him running around, Maybe 3.5 from this pic?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2083713&d=1415886472

...LMAO at the artwork, awesome! Atleast it wasn't the buck your after and you still have a chance.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> 23 doe, and 7 buck this morning!!


1 Doe, 1 buck. 

Can you spare a few?


----------



## PAdorn

Nothing thus morning. All day sit tomorrow


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> 1 Doe, 1 buck.
> 
> Can you spare a few?


Not one buck over 100' and only about 2 mature does!!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

rambofirstblood said:


> Worst year ever...75 hours in the stand since 10/30/14, plenty of buck but no legals.
> Tonight I see a deer at 4:30 at about 50 yards, I bleat, here it comes.
> It's a buck heading right for me, but is it legal? Yes , at 20 yards I see it's a good one and start to draw.
> He turns at 10 yards and is just about to clear the dead hemlock branches covering part of his vitals.
> HE STOPS ever so slightly quartering to me and looks up at me.
> I'm drawn and on him but was having trouble focusing on him and the branches.
> He senses something ain't right and wheels around and takes about 4 or 5 bounds and then walks off.
> I just didn't like the shot, so much prep and so few opportunities.
> I would rather pass the chance than wound one.
> A little therapy and I will be back out tomorrow.
> Congrats to some and good luck to the rest.


just goes to show that everything has to go right!! people who don't bow hunt, just don't realize that fact. there are so many variables! good luck and all you can do, is just keep going!!


----------



## jesses80

the only deer I seen this morning was the one I almost hit with the truck going to my spot checked cameras and all bucks were moving between 1 am and 3:45 am .


----------



## Mr. October

PSU Joe said:


> I have one buck I have been watching all season. I only see him on one trail camera that is in a VERY tight opening along a big corn field. There are no trees and there is a grassy area that's only 15 yards wide. So I tucked a ground blind in awhile ago and decided to head into it this morning. Just before 7am I see antlers overtop of the brush (that is quite high) so I know it can only be one guy. Get the bow ready as he is quickly making his way through this very thick brush towards me. There are four trails that dump out into the grassy area. Of course he chooses the one closest to me that is head on. He emerges less than 15 yards away and stands looking out into the corn field. One step left or right and I have him....................he bolts out into the corn seeing a doe and no shot. What a great encounter. He was so rutted up I don't even think he knew I was there. Won't get out again until December. Will have that image in my head until then that's for sure. Attempting to attach my first photo. This is him in the grassy area. Hope it shows up ok.
> 
> Good luck to those out the rest of the week.
> 
> View attachment 2083831


That's a pretty exciting encounter!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

tdonovan55 said:


> Also guys please be careful out there, what we do can be very dangerous.
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/local/w...stand-in-Moon-Pittsburgh/stories/201411130285


My prayers go out for his family.

I fell back in 2000 or 2001 i believe. It was getting dark and i started climbing down from about 16ft up. 1 of my steps/handholds was a branch of the tree. Apparently the branch had been gradually weakening through out the season from use and broke. I ended up dislocating an elbow, hitting my head and bruising my back. I was lucky could have been much worse. 

To top it all off...after standing back up and my head had cleared of stars a bit, there a doe stood curiously staring at me. If she could tell her relatives what she just saw and i can only imagine how that story would have went.

Like the man said...please be careful out there!


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Not one buck over 100' and only about 2 mature does!!


This is me playing the worlds smallest violin lol. 

Hope the big one comes in for ya Pope.


----------



## golfanddeernut

AjPUNISHER said:


> My prayers go out for his family.
> 
> I fell back in 2000 or 2001 i believe. It was getting dark and i started climbing down from about 16ft up. 1 of my steps/handholds was a branch of the tree. Apparently the branch had been gradually weakening through out the season from use and broke. I ended up dislocating an elbow, hitting my head and bruising my back. I was lucky could have been much worse.
> 
> To top it all off...after standing back up and my head had cleared of stars a bit, there a doe stood curiously staring at me. If she could tell her relatives what she just saw and i can only imagine how that story would have went.
> 
> Like the man said...please be careful out there!


That is about a mile from where I live and hunt. Another hunter fell in Penn Hills and broke his back.


----------



## PAdorn

Please everyone wear a safety harness from the ground up. I hate hearing about people falling.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys - looks like a great last two days...I'll be on the road to KS in the morning, but I'll be thinking of you guys and checking in on the TEAM PA thread!!!:wink:


if you have time....follow along....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2357334


Joe


----------



## pa.hunter

5 bucks today 6 doe no does close enough to shoot! seen my first giant buck ! at 11:30 to bad my buck tag is filled  160'' or better top 3 biggest bucks i have ever seen alive in pa. good luck guys !


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck guys - looks like a great last two days...I'll be on the road to KS in the morning, but I'll be thinking of you guys and checking in on the TEAM PA thread!!!:wink:
> 
> Joe


same to you! if you get one post it on here so we can see it be safe !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pa.hunter said:


> same to you! if you get one post it on here so we can see it be safe !!


Trying my hand a live thread...jump on and I will try my best to give you a decent ride....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2357334

Joe


----------



## jason03

hey its snowing here in 4A


----------



## Applebag

Man. This has been a very slow day. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## skully1200

Applebag said:


> Man. This has been a very slow day. Not sure what's going on.


Right there with ya.


----------



## turkeysroost

vonfoust said:


> Haven't seen a shooter yet. Spent most of the season trying to get my 13 yo on a buck. Headed out in a little bit, jsut had to get some loose ends tied up at work here then out the rest of the day.


Good luck, it looks like it's going to be a good day!


----------



## Matt Musto

AjPUNISHER said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2083713&d=1415886472
> 
> ...LMAO at the artwork, awesome! Atleast it wasn't the buck your after and you still have a chance.


Thanks lol. Thought I'd do something a little more than the customary face scribble


----------



## PArackahollic

Let it snow!! 4B


----------



## Applebag

Same here. It just started!


----------



## bkellybe

Applebag said:


> Man. This has been a very slow day. Not sure what's going on.


Slow day here as well.


----------



## pa.hunter

jason03 said:


> hey its snowing here in 4A


been snowing in 2a since 8:30 am just light , not sticking feels like the coldest day of year wind is freezing me ! feet are cold !


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I was lucky enough to shoot a good one last night. We tracked for a couple Hours with good blood but decided to back out. Went back this morning and got back on blood. Il better pictures this evening when I get home. He was 183 lbs dressed. 18.5 inside and 20 outside. Butcher shop and my biddies are figuring 135-140. Il have my taxidermist tape em tbis weekend. Regardless of score I'm super pumped. Had 14 buck in bow range this year and passed 13 waiting for a mature buck. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## forkhorn83

Great buck - it's pictures like this that keep me motivated while sitting on stand all day. I have Saturday left and that's it - hopefully something happens!



bowhuntercoop said:


> I was lucky enough to shoot a good one last night. We tracked for a couple Hours with good blood but decided to back out. Went back this morning and got back on blood. Il better pictures this evening when I get home. He was 183 lbs dressed. 18.5 inside and 20 outside. Butcher shop and my biddies are figuring 135-140. Il have my taxidermist tape em tbis weekend. Regardless of score I'm super pumped. Had 14 buck in bow range this year and passed 13 waiting for a mature buck. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Applebag

bowhuntercoop said:


> I was lucky enough to shoot a good one last night. We tracked for a couple Hours with good blood but decided to back out. Went back this morning and got back on blood. Il better pictures this evening when I get home. He was 183 lbs dressed. 18.5 inside and 20 outside. Butcher shop and my biddies are figuring 135-140. Il have my taxidermist tape em tbis weekend. Regardless of score I'm super pumped. Had 14 buck in bow range this year and passed 13 waiting for a mature buck. I couldn't be happier!


Great buck man.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats bowhuntercoop on a great looking buck.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Thanks guys, I gotta get some better pics for everyone tonight. That picture doesn't do him justice! I'm so pumped haha. It paid off to sit all day yesterday, the deer were really moving.


----------



## bkellybe

Awesome buck congrats!


----------



## nicko

Great buck coop! Patience is rewarded.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Well this morning was my last chance in the woods and it happened! Long story short this guy came in hot after I hit the bleat call and I sealed the deal at 10 yards. For once this season all my plans worked out. I setup downwind of a bedding area, on a bluff in between two valleys funneling down together to some water and a field. Got super early and quiet, and made it happen by 7:50. After 4 long years of only hunting late archery once a year because of college, it feels so great to put one down. This is my personal best whitetail. No clue on the weight but it's a fatty. Also, check out these hooves. Any idea on this?! Almost looks like he was standing in bleach haha.


----------



## jlh42581

I knew that cold snap would bring some down


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Mines was 183 field dressed! Gunna have a pile of meat, sweet Jesus!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Congrats to everyone else. Just scrolled through a couple pages of some super nice deer!!! No doubt that cold snap got em going


----------



## Billy H

Great bucks coop and cheetah. Congrats.


----------



## brokenarrow123p

This is another bradford county buck and just fyi I did not kill the other on I posted.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Damn!!! What's the spread on that guy


----------



## bigredxlt

That spread is just wow. Congrats man


----------



## Mathias

End of season run, congrats to those that scored. Off tomorrow and Saturday and hunting all day. Snowing here in 5C now.


----------



## nicko

Great bucks guys!


----------



## eric schmaus

Score one for the finger shooters! After 2 all day sits in a row in 2d I finally got it done today at 2:30. Nicest buck Ive seen on the property this year. 8pointer, nice bodied deer. Couldnt be happier! Congrats everybody on some nice buck!


----------



## turkeysroost

Those are Some really nice deer.


----------



## bmh143

Congrats to all u guys. Nice bucks all around!!


----------



## skinner2

Congrats on the bucks guys.


----------



## Applebag

brokenarrow123p said:


> This is another bradford county buck and just fyi I did not kill the other on I posted.


What a spread. Congrats man, I would kill for a rack like that. I guess you would too!


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats coop, cheetah and broken arrow! Great bucks!


----------



## tdonovan55

Got some snow here in 1B. Should make for some better visibility tomorrow morning before work. Great Bucks guys. Keep them coming hopefully I join the club and get it done myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW - another good day, the quality of the buck getting dropped is nothing short of impressive.....remember the days we'd be looking at scrubby spikes, 3 adn 4-points....don't want to open a can of worms as I am usually pretty critical about the PAGC, but they ahve done a few things right and I am a big fan of the antler restrictions..

Congrats guys on some great buck...

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - another good day, the quality of the buck getting dropped is nothing short of impressive.....remember the days we'd be looking at scrubby spikes, 3 adn 4-points....don't want to open a can of worms as I am usually pretty critical about the PAGC, but they ahve done a few things right and I am a big fan of the antler restrictions..
> 
> Congrats guys on some great buck...
> 
> Joe


I agree! I wouldn't mind a four on one side restriction in my area


----------



## irnwrkr3

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - another good day, the quality of the buck getting dropped is nothing short of impressive.....remember the days we'd be looking at scrubby spikes, 3 adn 4-points....don't want to open a can of worms as I am usually pretty critical about the PAGC, but they ahve done a few things right and I am a big fan of the antler restrictions..
> 
> Congrats guys on some great buck...
> 
> Joe


I agree 100% with you Joe. I think everyone is starting to see the benefits of the restrictions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAdorn said:


> I agree! I wouldn't mind a four on one side restriction in my area


Yep..me too!!!

JOE


----------



## rambofirstblood

rambofirstblood said:


> Worst year ever...75 hours in the stand since 10/30/14, plenty of buck but no legals.
> Tonight I see a deer at 4:30 at about 50 yards, I bleat, here it comes.
> It's a buck heading right for me, but is it legal? Yes , at 20 yards I see it's a good one and start to draw.
> He turns at 10 yards and is just about to clear the dead hemlock branches covering part of his vitals.
> HE STOPS ever so slightly quartering to me and looks up at me.
> I'm drawn and on him but was having trouble focusing on him and the branches.
> He senses something ain't right and wheels around and takes about 4 or 5 bounds and then walks off.
> I just didn't like the shot, so much prep and so few opportunities.
> I would rather pass the chance than wound one.
> A little therapy and I will be back out tomorrow.
> Congrats to some and good luck to the rest.





skinner2 said:


> I know it sucks not to get to close the deal but you made the right choice.


I know I made the right choice but I sure wanted to dump the string on that guy.



MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> just goes to show that everything has to go right!! people who don't bow hunt, just don't realize that fact. there are so many variables! good luck and all you can do, is just keep going!!


So true , everything has to come together, one mistake and they are gone.


----------



## speedy743

I don't think its really the work of the PA game commission...I think its more people wanting to see bigger bucks because of the results we see on tv shows with hunters that practice quality deer management. And people just getting tired of shoot scrawny bucks...what fun is that after you're 15-16?

Also outlaws will shoot little bucks no matter what...and I wouldn't shoot a tiny buck even if there were no antler restrictions. But that's just my opinion. 

When they first came out with antler restrictions it was 4 on one side where I hunt (2E Indiana county). But I think that was only the first year.


----------



## bigredxlt

Tomorrow morning is looking prime down here in Lancaster Co. Then again I thought the same thing about today and it was a complete bust. No idea where all the bucks went. I am thinking this front moving in might have put a damper on things. I have always enjoyed a post-front hunt so I am getting excited for tomorrow morning.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Spent from noon till dark in the stand tonight.
Fawns are back with their momma's . I saw 3 family units browsing in the snow.
The fawns were like little kids , jumping, running, butting heads and chasing each other.
28 degrees and snowing pretty good . Penndot was out spreading the antiskid and salt.
Congrats to the guys that scored.
The best I can hope for now is a straggler, good luck everyone.


----------



## brokenarrow123p

The other pic is not my deer either just friends of mine just wanted to share the photos and show that pa is getting some really nice deer. Hopefully its my chance tomorrow or saturday good luck to all that will be heading out and be safe.


----------



## 30feetup

Martin_Cheetah said:


> Well this morning was my last chance in the woods and it happened! Long story short this guy came in hot after I hit the bleat call and I sealed the deal at 10 yards. For once this season all my plans worked out. I setup downwind of a bedding area, on a bluff in between two valleys funneling down together to some water and a field. Got super early and quiet, and made it happen by 7:50. After 4 long years of only hunting late archery once a year because of college, it feels so great to put one down. This is my personal best whitetail. No clue on the weight but it's a fatty. Also, check out these hooves. Any idea on this?! Almost looks like he was standing in bleach haha.


Nice buck


----------



## 30feetup

bowhuntercoop said:


> I was lucky enough to shoot a good one last night. We tracked for a couple Hours with good blood but decided to back out. Went back this morning and got back on blood. Il better pictures this evening when I get home. He was 183 lbs dressed. 18.5 inside and 20 outside. Butcher shop and my biddies are figuring 135-140. Il have my taxidermist tape em tbis weekend. Regardless of score I'm super pumped. Had 14 buck in bow range this year and passed 13 waiting for a mature buck. I couldn't be happier!


Nice buck congrats


----------



## Ryanp019

Great bucks guys. Congrats to all who have put one down.

Back after them tomorrow. All I saw today was a young buck breed a doe at 730am. After that nothing!!! Hope tomorrow is better not looking forward to eating a buck tag for the 4th year in a row


----------



## smokin x's

Today was excellent in 5A. 

13 doe, three small bucks. 
Lots of chasing and I heard an all out brawl between two bucks right after first lite.

At 12:30 I double lunged a busted up 8point I'd never saw before.


----------



## paoneshot

Deer didn't come out until almost dark. I passed on a small eight and saw two does. Crunch time as I only have two hunts left.


----------



## nicko

smokin x's said:


> Today was excellent in 5A.
> 
> 13 doe, three small bucks.
> Lots of chasing and I heard an all out brawl between two bucks right after first lite.
> 
> At 12:30 I double lunged a busted up 8point I'd never saw before.


Congrats! Be sure to post up some pics.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Just had my taxidermist score em....134 1/2. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## speedy743

bowhunteroop..was curious..do you know what happened to the buck in the background of your pic?


----------



## jesses80

boy this sucks having to hunt all day long for the next 2 days and to boot it's cold and snow on the ground just practicing for sunday when the wife is in a pissy mood cause she don't see me for the next 2 days ha ha .tracking snow on the ground boys lets get -r-done and good luck.


----------



## PArackahollic

Congrats on the awesome bucks guys!


----------



## PArackahollic

Got this guy tue morn, he was chasing at daybreak. Hiked in about a mile Sunday scouted a new spot hung a stand and hiked back in tues morn, it payed off but took almost 4 hours to get him out.


----------



## muskybuck

Killed this guy at 3:15pm, 11/13/14
Crossed an open field behind me but only saw him when he was 40 yds out. He caught me drawing and stopped at 20 yds, turned broadside, and stared at me for a second too long. He dressed out at 180 lbs.


----------



## PAdorn

Wow...PA has produced some big bucks! Congrats to you all. Heading to my stand now for all day sit


----------



## Mr. October

Wow. Some great bucks payed up over the last day. Congrats to all


----------



## Mr. October

23' up a tree waiting for daylight & a big doe. My buddy with the buck tag is just down the hill.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck out there stands this morning, on the way into the office I saw a beautiful boat or dog in a cornfield. I think today is going to be another good one for the PA folks.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

Cold cold cold. Beautiful morning in 4a. Love this snow


----------



## Billy H

Some more great bucks, congrats. Good luck to those still trying to punch a tag.


----------



## Pistolero17

Their is disparity in 5c. I have not seen one legal buck. Saw 5 different bucks yesterday all small, not chasing a thing. Also have only seen 3 doe all season so no point in shooting one this year. May just have to sacrifice this year for next year in hopes others aren't taking out the does. Or find a new place


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H

Pistolero17 said:


> Their is disparity in 5c. I have not seen one legal buck. Saw 5 different bucks yesterday all small, not chasing a thing. Also have only seen 3 doe all season so no point in shooting one this year. May just have to sacrifice this year for next year in hopes others aren't taking out the does. Or find a new place


Your not the only one not seeing doe in 5C. The numbers of doe in the area I hunt is as low as I can ever remember. I spent over 30 hours in the stand before I filled my buck tag and saw a very limited number of doe, and hardly any showing up on cameras. I refrained from shooting doe last year and will again this year. I have a doe tag but it'll probably go unfilled unless I get a chance at hunting an area that's flush with doe. I believe its time to curtail the 5C doe season but that's another subject for another thread.


----------



## bigredxlt

Checking in from the stand in Lancaster Co. No deer yet aside from the doe that was bedded beside my climber. The snow on the ground showed lots of movement so I hope it continues through the day. I haven't seen much of any rut activity. Very few rubs or scrapes haven't heard any grunting or chasing. I guess must have missed the kick off but I'm not sure how that's possible as I have been in the stand almost every day these past two weeks.


----------



## shortb

I had a prior commitment for work that I couldn't back out of yesterday even though I'm off. Went on a sporting clay/pheasant hunt with clients. I was hoping to get outta there by 1 and hunt the evening but that didn't happen. My buddy hunted the same stand I missed one out of on Wed. He saw 19, 4 small buck.... Again no real rut activities. We both moved to a different area about 1/2 mile from that set. Sounds crazy but somethings gotta give. Apparently none of those does are hot yet. We'll see what happens...... Good luck out there....only saw a coyote so far


----------



## pa.hunter

12-Ringer said:


> WOW - another good day, the quality of the buck getting dropped is nothing short of impressive.....remember the days we'd be looking at scrubby spikes, 3 adn 4-points....don't want to open a can of worms as I am usually pretty critical about the PAGC, but they ahve done a few things right and I am a big fan of the antler restrictions..
> 
> Congrats guys on some great buck...
> 
> Joe


 restrictions are working here as well !


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Yep..me too!!!
> 
> JOE


I would love that, you can see a huge difference in the deer coming from 3 a side to 3 a side not counting brows.. It would be great if we went to that same reg state wide.. could cut doe tags in half pretty much state wide too but thats besides the point. 

Would also love to see NY where i hunt increase the ARs i think the deer up there would really blow up and benefit as they have more timber and less pressure up there but slower growth due to harder winters and less access to quality ag food


----------



## vonfoust

Saw two dinks yesterday. That's it. Last week all he** broke loose and deer were running everywhere chasing and grunting up a storm. In my area it's the classic actual rut. The small bucks were wandering through, browsing, in no hurry to get anywhere. I assume the bigger guys are locked up. I've got all day Saturday, although my son wants to take the dog out for pheasants for a few hours in the afternoon. Then it will be back in a stand. Good luck to all who are out today.


----------



## pa.hunter

speedy743 said:


> I don't think its really the work of the PA game commission...I think its more people wanting to see bigger bucks because of the results we see on tv shows with hunters that practice quality deer management. And people just getting tired of shoot scrawny bucks...what fun is that after you're 15-16?
> 
> Also outlaws will shoot little bucks no matter what...and I wouldn't shoot a tiny buck even if there were no antler restrictions. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> When they first came out with antler restrictions it was 4 on one side where I hunt (2E Indiana county). But I think that was only the first year.


 where i live if we did not have restrictions everyone would shoot first buck they see we had 4 on one side at first then they changed ours too 3 on top only there's so many hunters here they didn't make it past 2-1/2 now they are living longer and getting older. i have done as you said me and my daughters only shoot good bucks but it makes me sick we let bucks walk and if it leaves my property its good as dead no-one around me lets them walk .


----------



## jacobh

Yea Billy this is what Pa wanted. Remember we all wanted bigger bucks. Save bucks kill does. I've said it for 2 yrs now and have been bashed for it over and over. Anyways u are all seeing it now. Good news is I talked to the PGC and since most here can't see it Im glad they do. Changes are coming for next yr because of how poor the numbers are. Good to hear that they are listening. Anyways great bucks guys



Billy H said:


> Your not the only one not seeing doe in 5C. The numbers of doe in the area I hunt is as low as I can ever remember. I spent over 30 hours in the stand before I filled my buck tag and saw a very limited number of doe, and hardly any showing up on cameras. I refrained from shooting doe last year and will again this year. I have a doe tag but it'll probably go unfilled unless I get a chance at hunting an area that's flush with doe. I believe its time to curtail the 5C doe season but that's another subject for another thread.


----------



## nicko

I didn't understand how they could keep these extra doe seasons in 5C for the year considering they reduced the tag allocations. I think they need to drop tag numbers in 5C to at least 1/2 of where they are now.


----------



## bkellybe

vonfoust said:


> Saw two dinks yesterday. That's it. Last week all he** broke loose and deer were running everywhere chasing and grunting up a storm. In my area it's the classic actual rut. The small bucks were wandering through, browsing, in no hurry to get anywhere. I assume the bigger guys are locked up. I've got all day Saturday, although my son wants to take the dog out for pheasants for a few hours in the afternoon. Then it will be back in a stand. Good luck to all who are out today.


Same exact thing I'm seeing. End of last week was great. Past two days have been very slow for me. Had a small 6 bed 50 yards from me for a few hours yesterday, wasn't interested in anything.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Pistolero17 said:


> Their is disparity in 5c. I have not seen one legal buck. Saw 5 different bucks yesterday all small, not chasing a thing. Also have only seen 3 doe all season so no point in shooting one this year. May just have to sacrifice this year for next year in hopes others aren't taking out the does. Or find a new place


Don't lose all hope! The buck I shot yesterday (a couple pages back) was from 5C.


----------



## jesses80

25 out and snow = cold brrr it feels like the late season today.


----------



## jacobh

Nick Im 35 and I believe they had unlimited or almost unlimited since I was 16. Almost 20 yrs of doe slaughter. Yes I shot a doe so Im part of the problem. God for bid I get something for my $$. Anyways like I said they told me they're aware of the issue in our area and changes are coming


----------



## Matt Musto

bowhuntercoop said:


> I was lucky enough to shoot a good one last night. We tracked for a couple Hours with good blood but decided to back out. Went back this morning and got back on blood. Il better pictures this evening when I get home. He was 183 lbs dressed. 18.5 inside and 20 outside. Butcher shop and my biddies are figuring 135-140. Il have my taxidermist tape em tbis weekend. Regardless of score I'm super pumped. Had 14 buck in bow range this year and passed 13 waiting for a mature buck. I couldn't be happier!


Awesome deer Man! I came up with 135 as well, let us know the green on that big boy.


----------



## Matt Musto

Martin_Cheetah said:


> Well this morning was my last chance in the woods and it happened! Long story short this guy came in hot after I hit the bleat call and I sealed the deal at 10 yards. For once this season all my plans worked out. I setup downwind of a bedding area, on a bluff in between two valleys funneling down together to some water and a field. Got super early and quiet, and made it happen by 7:50. After 4 long years of only hunting late archery once a year because of college, it feels so great to put one down. This is my personal best whitetail. No clue on the weight but it's a fatty. Also, check out these hooves. Any idea on this?! Almost looks like he was standing in bleach haha.


Nother Awesome eight! Looks like a little piebaldism, You killed Socks


----------



## Matt Musto

In the last two weeks I have only seen 3 bucks killed on the road. I travel 23 miles each way on busy roads through intermingled woodlots, farms and suburbia. Typically see way more road kills. Is it possible that it has still yet to get really hot?


----------



## Matt Musto

PAdorn said:


> I agree! I wouldn't mind a four on one side restriction in my area





12-Ringer said:


> Yep..me too!!!
> 
> JOE


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I see too many mature six pointers, and they are a true rare trophy when they get to 3.5 - 4.5 years old. Maybe no six point unless they are 12" spread or better, that would work.


----------



## tdj8686

Matt Musto said:


> In the last two weeks I have only seen 3 bucks killed on the road. I travel 23 miles each way on busy roads through intermingled woodlots, farms and suburbia. Typically see way more road kills. Is it possible that it has still yet to get really hot?



Lockdown


----------



## bowtechlx

I am in the blind now in 2C, but I haven't seen a thing lol. Perfect wind, perfect weather, but nothing lol. I rattled, grunted, and belated a few times with no luck. I am up on a ridge and it's a little windy so that may be the problem. I think the deer may all be in the hemlock's that are down in the valley. It's a beautiful morning to be out though. I heard a lot of geese and some song birds which made it all the better  . 

Here are a few pics from my blind. The e35 is ready to eat one up lol.


----------



## Pistolero17

jacobh said:


> Nick Im 35 and I believe they had unlimited or almost unlimited since I was 16. Almost 20 yrs of doe slaughter. Yes I shot a doe so Im part of the problem. God for bid I get something for my $$. Anyways like I said they told me they're aware of the issue in our area and changes are coming


I am glad things may change for next year, but feel that it will take a bunch of years to get better. I am getting out Saturday and hope things are moving, yesterday was fun to see little bucks.


----------



## Applebag

tdj8686 said:


> Lockdown


This. I truly believe that is why this week (besides the warm weather earlier this week) has been slow. The only activity I saw was a young buck chasing a doe very hard. It's in full swing. I just hope the deer in my area decide to be promiscuous tomorrow!


----------



## blackngold51

Wow, some really great bucks down in PA this year. Congrats to everyone. Can't wait to get out in the snow tomorrow up here in 1B and try to whack a doe.


----------



## jesses80

matt I no up this way it hasn't peaked yet so far you had to be lucky and be in an area that had a doe coming in heat most of the areas up here does are still with young and bucks are working social scrapes like mad so I no there not locked down with any doe.


----------



## bowtechlx

Has anyone had any success with any doe in estrus scents within the past few days. If so could you please let me know what kind, where u are at in pa, and how did u use it. 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys and thanks Brad.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Matt Musto said:


> Nother Awesome eight! Looks like a little piebaldism, You killed Socks


Haha I like that name. Yeah I took some more pictures...he definitely had a little piebald in him. His front hooves were mixed. One was white and one was black. Those hooves were his back ones. I wonder if he's always been like that or if it has changed over the years


----------



## yetihunter1

Had a close encounter with a beautiful 8pt dogging three does last night down in 5C in KOP. Came in around 2:30 behind me and was running them all around my stand. He was chasing one right towards one of my shooting lanes and 2 steps before i could shoot turns off after another doe. Must of been two hot does there. Could of shot one of them but by the time i thought of them instead of the buck they were running off in another direction. Was pretty sweet, seen more bucks this year than last and had some close calls, hopefully


----------



## Matt Musto

tdj8686 said:


> Lockdown


Deer have not been in lockdown mode since Halloween


----------



## Applebag

So I am now convinced that Doe Estrous is spooking my deer. A few weeks ago I bought Tinks Doe-in-rut with wicks to hang. I hung one on a nearby sapling before getting into my stand and barely saw 2 deer all day. Those deer came nowhere near me, all very nervous and skirted me.

Now yesterday, first thing in the morning, after a small buck chases a doe over the hill, I hear rattling in the thicket below me. I've been hearing this for weeks but cannot get anything to come out of there. So I figured, maybe a little honey will get them to come take a peek. Dead silence 30 seconds after the scent hits the air. Then later on, I had my first fully spooked deer of the year, scoffed and everything. Came in downwind, picked her head up, sniffed the air, scoffed, then turned around and ran full speed in the opposite direction. I didn't move, I know she couldn't see me. And I'm just as scent locked as the last time I was in the woods when I saw tons of deer.

Has anyone else had this? It could be a coincidence, but so far this year, 100% of the time I use a buck lure I had a terrible sit.


----------



## AHOR45

Have not seen a buck while hunting yet. Hunted a good many days and no show. Seen a number of doe and got one a few weeks back. Ready to make it rain these remaining hours of the season!


----------



## jesses80

most does do act shady when you use doe estrous specially when they still have there young around.


Applebag said:


> So I am now convinced that Doe Estrous is spooking my deer. A few weeks ago I bought Tinks Doe-in-rut with wicks to hang. I hung one on a nearby sapling before getting into my stand and barely saw 2 deer all day. Those deer came nowhere near me, all very nervous and skirted me.
> 
> Now yesterday, first thing in the morning, after a small buck chases a doe over the hill, I hear rattling in the thicket below me. I've been hearing this for weeks but cannot get anything to come out of there. So I figured, maybe a little honey will get them to come take a peek. Dead silence 30 seconds after the scent hits the air. Then later on, I had my first fully spooked deer of the year, scoffed and everything. Came in downwind, picked her head up, sniffed the air, scoffed, then turned around and ran full speed in the opposite direction. I didn't move, I know she couldn't see me. And I'm just as scent locked as the last time I was in the woods when I saw tons of deer.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? It could be a coincidence, but so far this year, 100% of the time I use a buck lure I had a terrible sit.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Matt Musto said:


> Deer have not been in lockdown mode since Halloween


No lockdown here in my neck of the woods either... the mature does are back with the fawns feeding.
The majority of the rut is over.


----------



## Applebag

jesses80 said:


> most does do act shady when you use doe estrous specially when they still have there young around.


Well I'm pretty sure she had more deer behind her, when she got far enough away that I couldnt see her anymore, it sounded like the noise was louder for some reason. Which means she probably turned everyone else around too. 

What's even more interesting, is that I've watched several small bucks work a mock scrape I made with my own urine, way at the bottom of the hill. So my urine, party hard. Real doe urine, RUNNN!!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Applebag said:


> Has anyone else had this? It could be a coincidence, but so far this year, 100% of the time I use a buck lure I had a terrible sit.


I don't use scent much, but I did last weekend and I had the same experience. My buddy dragged some Tinks 69 behind him on his walk into the woods. There were some bucks fighting upwind and a shooter 8 came in to check it out. After the fight, he picked up the scent trail and skirted off on the opposite direction. At first we thought he was following it the opposite direction but my dad ended up seeing him 100 yds further from where the drag started and he said he was acting funny. Definitely a little spooked. 

Then I dragged in some scent on my afternoon hunt and had two does cross my trail that instantly picked up their pace and hurried off with their tail raised half way. 

I'm a big fan of not changing anything in the woods. Some people make mock scrapes and what not but I haven't had the best luck with that yet. I've been partial to staying scent free and maybe hitting the doe bleat or grunt a little bit during the peak rut. I've called a ton of deer in (including the 8 I shot yesterday morning), but scent has never done anything for me. It's definitely an interesting topic to debate.


----------



## irnwrkr3

My buddy's Dad got it done here this morning at first light on a farm we hunt in 2B. He's 75 years old and still loves getting in the woods. He was like a kid a Christmas today!


----------



## jesses80

I have had better luck using doe estrous on trees using like a masking scent I never had luck using it as a drag or in a scrape .I will spray some on trees about 30 yards from my stand and about 5 feet off the ground.


----------



## Applebag

Martin_Cheetah said:


> I don't use scent much, but I did last weekend and I had the same experience. My buddy dragged some Tinks 69 behind him on his walk into the woods. There were some bucks fighting upwind and a shooter 8 came in to check it out. After the fight, he picked up the scent trail and skirted off on the opposite direction. At first we thought he was following it the opposite direction but my dad ended up seeing him 100 yds further from where the drag started and he said he was acting funny. Definitely a little spooked.
> 
> Then I dragged in some scent on my afternoon hunt and had two does cross my trail that instantly picked up their pace and hurried off with their tail raised half way.
> 
> I'm a big fan of not changing anything in the woods. Some people make mock scrapes and what not but I haven't had the best luck with that yet. I've been partial to staying scent free and maybe hitting the doe bleat or grunt a little bit during the peak rut. I've called a ton of deer in (including the 8 I shot yesterday morning), but scent has never done anything for me. It's definitely an interesting topic to debate.


Maybe its not scent in general, just Tinks. I noticed it smells A LOT different than buck bomb and special golden estrous. almost like a burnt smell to it. Not to say anything bad about the brand, because I've heard success stories about it also. But maybe Tinks is geared toward bigger, more mature deer that I just don't have too many of in my area.

Either way, I'm glad that I only used a wick yesterday and didnt drop any on the ground. Any leftover should clear out today and hopefully tomorrow morning I can go back into a scent free environment!


----------



## pa.hunter

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2084519
> My buddy's Dad got it done here this morning at first light on a farm we hunt in 2B. He's 75 years old and still loves getting in the woods. He was like a kid a Christmas today!


:thumbs_up


----------



## pa.hunter

applebag said:


> so i am now convinced that doe estrous is spooking my deer. A few weeks ago i bought tinks doe-in-rut with wicks to hang. I hung one on a nearby sapling before getting into my stand and barely saw 2 deer all day. Those deer came nowhere near me, all very nervous and skirted me.
> 
> Now yesterday, first thing in the morning, after a small buck chases a doe over the hill, i hear rattling in the thicket below me. I've been hearing this for weeks but cannot get anything to come out of there. So i figured, maybe a little honey will get them to come take a peek. Dead silence 30 seconds after the scent hits the air. Then later on, i had my first fully spooked deer of the year, scoffed and everything. Came in downwind, picked her head up, sniffed the air, scoffed, then turned around and ran full speed in the opposite direction. I didn't move, i know she couldn't see me. And i'm just as scent locked as the last time i was in the woods when i saw tons of deer.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? It could be a coincidence, but so far this year, 100% of the time i use a buck lure i had a terrible sit.


quit using that stuff long time ago it will bring in first time breeders but, i had it chase away a 140 class deer and thats all it took for me no more fake pee


----------



## PAdorn

3 buck and 3 doe so far today. One real nice shooter but didn't cooperate. Sitting till dark its definitely cold here in 4a


----------



## bigredxlt

After sitting for 4 hours freezing my a** off and seeing only 1 extremely frightened looking doe, I called it a day. I saw 3 more on my walk out. Always annoying when you see more deer on your way in and out than you did while sitting.


----------



## bowtechlx

bigredxlt said:


> After sitting for 4 hours freezing my a** off and seeing only 1 extremely frightened looking doe, I called it a day. I saw 3 more on my walk out. Always annoying when you see more deer on your way in and out than you did while sitting.


Lol ain't that the truth. I didn't see any this morning, I just saw a whole bunch of tracks on my way out.


----------



## j.d.m.

Applebag said:


> So I am now convinced that Doe Estrous is spooking my deer. A few weeks ago I bought Tinks Doe-in-rut with wicks to hang. I hung one on a nearby sapling before getting into my stand and barely saw 2 deer all day. Those deer came nowhere near me, all very nervous and skirted me.
> 
> Now yesterday, first thing in the morning, after a small buck chases a doe over the hill, I hear rattling in the thicket below me. I've been hearing this for weeks but cannot get anything to come out of there. So I figured, maybe a little honey will get them to come take a peek. Dead silence 30 seconds after the scent hits the air. Then later on, I had my first fully spooked deer of the year, scoffed and everything. Came in downwind, picked her head up, sniffed the air, scoffed, then turned around and ran full speed in the opposite direction. I didn't move, I know she couldn't see me. And I'm just as scent locked as the last time I was in the woods when I saw tons of deer.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? It could be a coincidence, but so far this year, 100% of the time I use a buck lure I had a terrible sit.


I don't use the pre bottled branded stuff. Only fresh REAL urine from the deer farm. I've used it in scrapes and in wicks, with great response. I stopped using it with drags because there is no way to just put down the urine scent without your scent in same trail. That said, I have had the best success hunting without any scent.


----------



## Applebag

j.d.m. said:


> I don't use the pre bottled branded stuff. Only fresh REAL urine from the deer farm. I've used it in scrapes and in wicks, with great response. I stopped using it with drags because there is no way to just put down the urine scent without your scent in same trail. That said, I have had the best success hunting without any scent.


Good info. I don't have access like that so I'm limited to just the stuff at the store. After hearing what everyone has said I'm going to stay away from that stuff for a while at least.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Here are some more pictures as promised. Lucky for me my dads cousin is my taxidermist so it was no big deal for him to score em for me last evening. Measured out at 134 1/2. Hes my best pa bow kill to date! I'm on a hot streak, that 5 over 120 in the last 6 year! also check out the eruo i found while tracking in the one picture. little basket rack 8. Maybe he got shot in rifle or hit by a car. Found the skull in this thick nasty stuff, cant believe nothing ate the horns because it was not fresh at all.


----------



## pope125

bowhuntercoop said:


> Here are some more pictures as promised. Lucky for me my dads cousin is my taxidermist so it was no big deal for him to score em for me last evening. Measured out at 134 1/2. Hes my best pa bow kill to date! I'm on a hot streak, that 5 over 120 in the last 6 year! also check out the eruo i found while tracking in the one picture. little basket rack 8. Maybe he got shot in rifle or hit by a car. Found the skull in this thick nasty stuff, cant believe nothing ate the horns because it was not fresh at all.


Nice, Congrats!!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

That's an amazing 8 coop!!!! Picture perfect rack. Great mass, great symmetry, well done! The fact that you passed 13 smaller bucks makes it even better! Nothing's worse than looking back on a buck you passed after the season is over and you have nothing to show for it. Especially if you don't think it will survive opening day/WW3


----------



## tyepsu

Tomorrow is our last chance to get it done in regular season. I would give up 2 weeks at the start of season to gain 1 additional week at the end of season. Tomorrow I plan on being out from dark to dark or until I get it done. I picked up some antler ice doe in heat last night. I have had a number of nice bucks in the last 2 weeks skirt just out of shooting distance. Not much can be done when they are with does. They aren't interested in fighting when they are in love, so grunting, snorth wheezing and rattling has proven worthless. I hope that maybe the smell of a hot doe is what it takes to get it done tomorrow. Going to hang 2 or 3 scent bombs in shooting lanes and use a boot pad or scent drag the last 100 yard walk to my stand. As I sit at work I am anxious for tomorrow morning. For me archery hunting is a rollercoaster of emotions. If I am fortunate to fill my buck tag tomorrow I will be on cloud 9. If not, I will be very disappointed. Sunday I will spend all day hunting Ohio. Would love to see PA seasons similar to OH seasons.


----------



## pa.hunter

tyepsu said:


> Tomorrow is our last chance to get it done in regular season. I would give up 2 weeks at the start of season to gain 1 additional week at the end of season. Tomorrow I plan on being out from dark to dark or until I get it done. I picked up some antler ice doe in heat last night. I have had a number of nice bucks in the last 2 weeks skirt just out of shooting distance. Not much can be done when they are with does. They aren't interested in fighting when they are in love, so grunting, snorth wheezing and rattling has proven worthless. I hope that maybe the smell of a hot doe is what it takes to get it done tomorrow. Going to hang 2 or 3 scent bombs in shooting lanes and use a boot pad or scent drag the last 100 yard walk to my stand. As I sit at work I am anxious for tomorrow morning. For me archery hunting is a rollercoaster of emotions. If I am fortunate to fill my buck tag tomorrow I will be on cloud 9. If not, I will be very disappointed. Sunday I will spend all day hunting Ohio. Would love to see PA seasons similar to OH seasons.


good luck


----------



## tdj8686

bowhuntercoop said:


> Here are some more pictures as promised. Lucky for me my dads cousin is my taxidermist so it was no big deal for him to score em for me last evening. Measured out at 134 1/2. Hes my best pa bow kill to date! I'm on a hot streak, that 5 over 120 in the last 6 year! also check out the eruo i found while tracking in the one picture. little basket rack 8. Maybe he got shot in rifle or hit by a car. Found the skull in this thick nasty stuff, cant believe nothing ate the horns because it was not fresh at all.


That is a real good buck man. Congrats on that. However there is no way that rack scores 135 inches. I just dont see how. Go search for online pics of 130 class 8 points and you will see the difference. None the less that is a great PA buck!


----------



## shortb

tdj8686 said:


> That is a real good buck man. Congrats on that. However there is no way that rack scores 135 inches. I just dont see how. Go search for online pics of 130 class 8 points and you will see the difference. None the less that is a great PA buck!


What he said^


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I honestly didn't pay much attention when the taxidermt scored it. I was content drinking beer. I know he said it was gross but I never checked his math or the paper. Maybe he added wrong? I have a couple 125 on my wall and his guy is bigger. Either way like you guys said I'm thrilled with him.


----------



## Applebag

bowhuntercoop said:


> I honestly didn't pay much attention when the taxidermt scored it. I was content drinking beer. I know he said it was gross but I never checked his math or the paper. Maybe he added wrong? I have a couple 125 on my wall and his guy is bigger. Either way like you guys said I'm thrilled with him.


Awesome buck coop. Bigger than anything I've ever shot, I say he scores 190. And I couldn't care less if anyone disagrees.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Thanks apple. Gunna be a good weekend of eating backstraps, Drinking beer, and hanging out with friends and family celebrating.


----------



## tdj8686

bowhuntercoop said:


> Thanks apple. Gunna be a good weekend of eating backstraps, Drinking beer, and hanging out with friends and family celebrating.



AMEN to the beer drinking! I'm still celebrating my halloween buck harvest. I always find a good reason to drink beer


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Haha Ya it don't take much to convince me either.


----------



## alancac98

Was out way back in this morning. It was cold but beautiful. Last Saturday I saw 2 shooter 8's, 3 spikes and 2-4's out of my stand. today, saw just 1-4 point. did see 11 turkeys, but they refused to come my way. Before see the 4 point, I saw two yotes: one was grey, but the other was reddish and black. I have never seen that combo before, but he was gorgeous. I was hoping they would come my way, but they, too, said "No". I would have taken him over one of the 8's I've seen back in there. As I got into the area (about 5:15ish), I saw eyes everywhere. The deer were already deep - don't know why. I haven't really seen any bucks chasing does either. It's rather perplexing. Tomorrow, I'm not going way back in. I'll stop halfway back and hit a small bottleneck that has a ton of rubs. Not gonna use scents as some have said. I had scent out last weekend and I think it negatively effected them back there.Good luck to all still at it. Many awesome bucks already got the shaft, congrats to all those who scored. If climbing, use your harness, be smart, and stay safe for your loved ones.


----------



## pope125

Saw 9 doe tonight , no buck. All deer moved pretty close to dark .


----------



## Applebag

Since the first day of the season I've been hoping for cooler temps to get the deer moving. Now tomorrow it's about as cold as it gets without negatively affecting deer movement, and I'm having conflicted feelings. Excited for deer, but damn it's gonna be cold.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Hunted 930 till dark. Soon as got in a nice looked 2.5 year old 6-point. He definitely was rutted up as he spotted me underneath my stand, trotted a bit then laid down 20 yards from me. Moved my feet and he remembered me again trotted another 20 yards and laid down again. I didn't want him there any more so moved my feet again he eventually got the hint and left. Saw only another small buck and small fawn. 
Not sure what the deal is with the deer. Typically when it's cold I see lots . Maybe the amount of feed, it being early in the winter, and think most does have been bred they just aren't ambitious to be moving.
Tomorrow looks great in western pa. Warmer than last couple of days, sunny and no wind. If the don't move tomorrow I am gonna say they were abuducted since last week.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Since the first day of the season I've been hoping for cooler temps to get the deer moving. Now tomorrow it's about as cold as it gets without negatively affecting deer movement, and I'm having conflicted feelings. Excited for deer, but damn it's gonna be cold.


The cold is no big deal , at this point I'm burned out. Ive pretty much hunted every morning and night for the last two weeks.


----------



## jesses80

say the biggest buck in 12 years at 2:30 today he was out hitting the community scrape I got my camera on closest he got to me was 70 yards then went in the thicket looking for love hopefully he be out and cruising tomorrow that was the only deer I saw and not much tracks.


----------



## PAdorn

Finally back home from today's hunt. I wasn't on my phone too much because it was freezing!! But it was a great day! 

Started off with two doe walking through right after day break. 20 minutes later a small six followed. Then a small basket rack eight point.. 25yds. Then around 8:30 a BIG eight came through but never got closer then 60yds. He had his nose to the ground the whole time. I tried everything to get him to come in but he never acknowledged my existence.

Then after 5 hours of talking myself into staying in the tree without seeing anything and freezing, There he was. 20inch wide eight with 8-9 inch g2's, 6-7 inch g3's, 5-6 inch brow tines and great mass. I never seen this buck before. 

He's standing about 70 yards below me. In the meantime, I'm deciphering which trail he's gonna take. He then makes his move. From past experience I'm thinking he's gonna approach ( like the six point earlier and eight ) about 20-25 yards out, with great shooting and perfectly broadside. But instead, he never turns and heads straight to my right side. 

To the right of many stand, there's about 10 yards of tree branches where I can't see to shoot. He's about 25 yards now and coming through. Another 4-5 steps and he's out in the open with a 20 yard shot. I'm at full draw, waiting for a few more steps and he stops.................... and lays the h*$* down!!! I'M thinking you have to be ****ting me right now. So he turns his head to lick his back or something, so I let my bow down and start leaning on the tree waiting...... with the flurries coming down I can tell that at the moment the wind is perfect but I've been dealing with swirling and wind change direction all day!!! 

About 2-3 minutes go by and I'm still just leaning against the tree, waiting and staring at my possible biggest buck EVER!! I was surprisingly calm...... then..... it happens. The wind shifts and I know it's not good. He stands up suddenly, pauses for 2-3 seconds, turns, and trots out of my life. I'm still sick. 22 yards.... and he laid down. In one of the only spots I can't shoot. Oh well back to the same stand tomorrow. After that incident I saw another very very nice young six and another very nice, young2 1/2 eight. So six bucks today. All legal and two shooters. Maybe...... just maybe...... I'll have another opportunity tomorrow. Good luck to you all.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> The cold is no big deal , at this point I'm burned out. Ive pretty much hunted every morning and night for the last two weeks.


Agreed regarding the cold. You just have to prepare and dress properly. The key in cold conditions is having clothes that will keep the wind from eating through your layers. If you can't keep the wind from getting to your core, you won't last long. 

I will be able to get out tomorrow afternoon but it will be with half-hearted enthusiasm. I just don't see deer in the afternoon on this property but it's the last day and I can't let it go to waste.


----------



## Hey Abbott

We'll after missing 2 deer this season (first season with compound) I was able to connect with a doe tonight. Nice 20 yard broadside shot and the grim reaper did it's job. She went 15 yards and was done. Super pumped for the first bow kill. Double lung hit. I didn't take any pictures because it was at last light and dropped her off at the butcher shop.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Agreed regarding the cold. You just have to prepare and dress properly. The key in cold conditions is having clothes that will keep the wind from eating through your layers. If you can't keep the wind from getting to your core, you won't last long.
> 
> I will be able to get out tomorrow afternoon but it will be with half-hearted enthusiasm. I just don't see deer in the afternoon on this property but it's the last day and I can't let it go to waste.


I'm always prepared. Short of a heated body suit. But sometimes the wind hits me just right and it's not fun. I'm doubling up on the wool tomorrow and I'm packing extra hand warmers. Can't have my trigger finger go numb on me!


----------



## rambofirstblood

PAdorn said:


> Finally back home from today's hunt. I wasn't on my phone too much because it was freezing!! But it was a great day!
> 
> Started off with two doe walking through right after day break. 20 minutes later a small six followed. Then a small basket rack eight point.. 25yds. Then around 8:30 a BIG eight came through but never got closer then 60yds. He had his nose to the ground the whole time. I tried everything to get him to come in but he never acknowledged my existence.
> 
> Then after 5 hours of talking myself into staying in the tree without seeing anything and freezing, There he was. 20inch wide eight with 8-9 inch g2's, 6-7 inch g3's, 5-6 inch brow tines and great mass. I never seen this buck before.
> 
> He's standing about 70 yards below me. In the meantime, I'm deciphering which trail he's gonna take. He then makes his move. From past experience I'm thinking he's gonna approach ( like the six point earlier and eight ) about 20-25 yards out, with great shooting and perfectly broadside. But instead, he never turns and heads straight to my right side.
> 
> To the right of many stand, there's about 10 yards of tree branches where I can't see to shoot. He's about 25 yards now and coming through. Another 4-5 steps and he's out in the open with a 20 yard shot. I'm at full draw, waiting for a few more steps and he stops.................... and lays the h*$* down!!! I'M thinking you have to be ****ting me right now. So he turns his head to lick his back or something, so I let my bow down and start leaning on the tree waiting...... with the flurries coming down I can tell that at the moment the wind is perfect but I've been dealing with swirling and wind change direction all day!!!
> 
> About 2-3 minutes go by and I'm still just leaning against the tree, waiting and staring at my possible biggest buck EVER!! I was surprisingly calm...... then..... it happens. The wind shifts and I know it's not good. He stands up suddenly, pauses for 2-3 seconds, turns, and trots out of my life. I'm still sick. 22 yards.... and he laid down. In one of the only spots I can't shoot. Oh well back to the same stand tomorrow. After that incident I saw another very very nice young six and another very nice, young2 1/2 eight. So six bucks today. All legal and two shooters. Maybe...... just maybe...... I'll have another opportunity tomorrow. Good luck to you all.


Wow , I feel for ya man. I had the only shooter all year come in on Wednesday and freeze at 10 yards behind a hemlock branch that I didn't want to risk a shot around. It sounds to me like you have a chance at one tomorrow.
Good luck!


----------



## PAdorn

My brother in law over dressed this morning. Tried to draw his bow back on a buck and he couldn't. Lol. My feet especially toes ALWAYS get cold. Anybody have any tips or tricks? The boots I wore today are 1500 grams and I had merino wool socks on


----------



## PA_ENGR

PAdorn said:


> My brother in law over dressed this morning. Tried to draw his bow back on a buck and he couldn't. Lol. My feet especially toes ALWAYS get cold. Anybody have any tips or tricks? The boots I wore today are 1500 grams and I had merino wool socks on


Are your feet sweating a lot? If so that's a big problem. Sometimes heavy boots are not the best because they make your feet sweat walking in.
I wear a wicking pair in with my muck attic pros. Put my bibs and heavy socks on at the tree stand. Once I get up I slip on boot blankets and possible big Hand Warmers if it's really cold.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm a bit disappointed with the folks that hunt the small properties around our small property. 2 guys shot 10+.does back when antleless first opened in 5c. Since then I havent seen a single adult doe just 2 little,doe fawns. This became even more apparent when we pulled camera cards today and found raccoons, squirrels, and the same 2 small does. Otherwise a couple bucks. The same guys now complain on the lack of buck sign.

I forgot to mention they don't even eat them but give them away. Almost all shot with crossbows. I guess it's,a big kill fest.


----------



## PAdorn

rambofirstblood said:


> Wow , I feel for ya man. I had the only shooter all year come in on Wednesday and freeze at 10 yards behind a hemlock branch that I didn't want to risk a shot around. It sounds to me like you have a chance at one tomorrow.
> Good luck!


Thanks man. I hope so. That spot always produces nice bucks this time of year. Good luck to you too if your heading out


----------



## PAdorn

PA_ENGR said:


> Are your feet sweating a lot? If so that's a big problem. Sometimes heavy boots are not the best because they make your feet sweat walking in.
> I wear a wicking pair in with my muck attic pros. Put my bibs and heavy socks on at the tree stand. Once I get up I slip on boot blankets and possible big Hand Warmers if it's really cold.


I always change my socks at the stand but they still get cold. I even put toe warmers in today and they still got cold. Haha


----------



## thrust

Got this guy of my trail cam today. He passed by my stand at 10 yards on Wednesday; I hunted Monday and Tuesday. I hope to post a close-up tomorrow. [emoji106]


----------



## shortb

Went from seeing 20+ deer on Wed to only seeing a coyote and a button buck today. Sat from dark till 3pm. Basically couldn't take it anymore, wind was brutal. Getting burned out myself, kinda looking forward to gun season. I'll be at it tomorrow since it's the last day.


----------



## rmm60985

shortb said:


> Went from seeing 20+ deer on Wed to only seeing a coyote and a button buck today. Sat from dark till 3pm. Basically couldn't take it anymore, wind was brutal. *Getting burned out myself, kinda looking forward to gun season. I'll be at it tomorrow since it's the last day.*


Thats about where I'm at.


----------



## shortb

PAdorn said:


> My brother in law over dressed this morning. Tried to draw his bow back on a buck and he couldn't. Lol. My feet especially toes ALWAYS get cold. Anybody have any tips or tricks? The boots I wore today are 1500 grams and I had merino wool socks on


Get some spray anti perspiration deodorant, obviously un scented and spray your feet down before you put your socks on. Keeps your feet from sweating and helps stay a little warmer longer. Read about it, didn't think it would work but I was shocked at the results.


----------



## Ned250

Arrowed this fat momma on public land in DE/PA border during DE's opening day of shotgun. She has to be every bit of 120#. She kicked my butt on the drag out. Put a perfect shot on her at 8yds. I usually don't shoot does this time of year, but she was too juicy to let go. 

After a long and slow 3 days of bouncing between DE and PA/5C, things finally broke open this afternoon. Had six does under me, but no bucks in tow?? Saw a good 8pt cruising later after I shot the doe but he had no interest in my grunts. It's been a weird November here.


----------



## Applebag

shortb said:


> Get some spray anti perspiration deodorant, obviously un scented and spray your feet down before you put your socks on. Keeps your feet from sweating and helps stay a little warmer longer. Read about it, didn't think it would work but I was shocked at the results.


Yes!! Although it doesn't need to be spray on. Right after I shower I rub the dead downwind deodorant stick right on the bottoms of my feet. Works perfectly.


----------



## Applebag

Ned250 said:


> Arrowed this fat momma on public land in DE/PA border during DE's opening day of shotgun. She has to be every bit of 120#. She kicked my butt on the drag out. Put a perfect shot on her at 8yds. I usually don't shoot does this time of year, but she was too juicy to let go.
> 
> After a long and slow 3 days of bouncing between DE and PA/5C, things finally broke open this afternoon. Had six does under me, but no bucks in tow?? Saw a good 8pt cruising later after I shot the doe but he had no interest in my grunts. It's been a weird November here.


Was it a heart shot? The heart looks like it has a small broadhead cut in it. But the wound on the animal looks more like lungs.


----------



## Billy H

thrust said:


> Got this guy of my trail cam today. He passed by my stand at 10 yards on Wednesday; I hunted Monday and Tuesday. I hope to post a close-up tomorrow. [emoji106]


whats that buck have riding on his back


----------



## Ryanp019

4b has just been dead for me since Saturday. I've hunted a good bit this week and haven't seen much. As I stated in a post yesterday I saw a young buck breed a doe. They may be in lockdown in my area.


----------



## Double"O"

PAdorn said:


> My brother in law over dressed this morning. Tried to draw his bow back on a buck and he couldn't. Lol. My feet especially toes ALWAYS get cold. Anybody have any tips or tricks? The boots I wore today are 1500 grams and I had merino wool socks on


Do not let your feet sweat. And tie your boots loose

Most people get 1000grams plus thinkin that is the key...it isnt. I never go over 800grams and i wear smart wool socks. Dont let your feet sweat!


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the folks that hunt the small properties around our small property. 2 guys shot 10+.does back when antleless first opened in 5c. Since then I havent seen a single adult doe just 2 little,doe fawns. This became even more apparent when we pulled camera cards today and found raccoons, squirrels, and the same 2 small does. Otherwise a couple bucks. The same guys now complain on the lack of buck sign.
> 
> I forgot to mention they don't even eat them but give them away. Almost all shot with crossbows. I guess it's,a big kill fest.


The PAGC needs to put on cap on the number of doe tags an individual can purchase in these WMUs. Unlimited tags is just crazy. The way the game commission sells these tags, you'd think we were stepping on deer.


----------



## skully1200

Well, one more chance to get it done. I have sat dark to dark everyday since Tuesday. It has been the slowest week I remember for this time of year. I did see more deer yesterday than I had been seeing, but nothing exciting, and nothing in bow range. Close to half the deer I saw were running after being pushed by a trespassing turkey hunter. A few different small (non legal) bucks, and quite a few yearlings. Not only has rut activity been nonexistent, but deer movement in general has been way down. I never even had an opportunity at a doe all season long. I know the deer are there. The sign and the trail cams don't lie. Hope one slips up today. Good luck to everyone going out today.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

for everyone going out thinking this is your last chance... think again, you can still bow hunt rifle season, and bucks become just as patternable late season as they are early season. find the food, find the deer. yes its usually colder and the deer movement isn't as sporadic and testosterone fueled as during November but you have until Jan/Feb to get it done. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> The PAGC needs to put on cap on the number of doe tags an individual can purchase in these WMUs. Unlimited tags is just crazy. The way the game commission sells these tags, you'd think we were stepping on deer.


Agreed. Not sure one one or two guys need double-digit numbers of tags. I understand there are some properties that are loaded up with deer but the problem is these guys go and and hammer the snot out of them and then the deer go nocturnal and disappear on the the still far more plentiful unhuntable land. They can can the early muzzle loader season anytime they want too.


----------



## Mr. October

As you can see, I'm not bothering this morning. Looking at the trail cam pics last night really deflated any hopes I have of seeing a mature doe on the property. There have been bucks wandering through including yesterday so I'm hoping my buddy is able to punch his tag today.


----------



## Mr. October

Ned250 said:


> Arrowed this fat momma on public land in DE/PA border during DE's opening day of shotgun. She has to be every bit of 120#. She kicked my butt on the drag out. Put a perfect shot on her at 8yds. I usually don't shoot does this time of year, but she was too juicy to let go.
> 
> After a long and slow 3 days of bouncing between DE and PA/5C, things finally broke open this afternoon. Had six does under me, but no bucks in tow?? Saw a good 8pt cruising later after I shot the doe but he had no interest in my grunts. It's been a weird November here.


Nice job on a great doe!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The PAGC needs to put on cap on the number of doe tags an individual can purchase in these WMUs. Unlimited tags is just crazy. The way the game commission sells these tags, you'd think we were stepping on deer.


Could not agree more!! I think there should be a limit to each person, also think it needs to be earn a tag you shot a doe you don't get another till you make a report or call it in then you get the other tag . Then at least the PGC can get a more accurate numbers of doe that are killed.


----------



## PAdorn

Last day boys. Good luck!


----------



## turkeysroost

Good luck, stay warm, and be safe!


----------



## davepfb

Goodluck fellas, been sitting in stand between to bedding aread since 530. Is anyone using scent? I have some doe estrus in my pocket but keep contiplating of I want to put it out or not as I think it spooks more deer then brings in


----------



## pope125

davepfb said:


> Goodluck fellas, been sitting in stand between to bedding aread since 530. Is anyone using scent? I have some doe estrus in my pocket but keep contiplating of I want to put it out or not as I think it spooks more deer then brings in


Used it a lot when I was younger, haven't used it in 10 years , IMO DONT THINK IT WORKS !!


----------



## davepfb

pope125 said:


> Used it a lot when I was younger, haven't used it in 10 years , IMO DONT THINK IT WORKS !!


That's what im beginning to think also. I'm 22 and started archery hunt when I was 12. In them 10 years I think it may have helped twice but hurt alot more


----------



## Billy H

Guys the game commission will hold three days of meetings in Harrisburg Sunday Jan 25 through Tuesday-27. I plan to attend sunday and voice my opinion on the doe seasons and tag allotment in area 5C. The more voices we have the more we will be heard. 

Just a heads up. Sorry for the hijack,


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Guys the game commission will hold three days of meetings in Harrisburg Sunday Jan 25 through Tuesday-27. I plan to attend sunday and voice my opinion on the doe seasons and tag allotment in area 5C. The more voices we have the more we will be heard.
> 
> Just a heads up. Sorry for the hijack,


I'll mark this on my calendar. I've attended quite a few meetings. Unfortunately the one group of people the PGC doesn't seem to listen to is hunters. According to them by most accounts we are nothing but a bunch of fat, lazy, beer drinking slobs who want to shoot deer from the truck and are all violating the law. Sadly, the most anti-hunting speech I ever heard was given by a WCO at the Elk Center in Benezette. He basically sat in front of the mostly non-hunting crowd and kept painting hunters in an extremely bad way. None of us are any good. I let him know in no uncertain terms how bad his talk was afterwards. I may as well have been talking to the wall. 

Oh and as far as being fat and lazy . . I'll challenge him or any other WCO to the longest, hike, climb, swim, ride, walk, deer-drag, or any other sort of contest they want to have any day. Bring it.


----------



## Ned250

Applebag said:


> Was it a heart shot? The heart looks like it has a small broadhead cut in it. But the wound on the animal looks more like lungs.


Yeah that's my broadhead hole in her heart. It was only 8yds and I was 18' up, so it was a steep angle. The exit was low in her armpit. Made for a great blood trail.


----------



## jacobh

Already emailed them and changes are coming for 5c because of lack of deer that people are saying we don't have





Billy H said:


> Guys the game commission will hold three days of meetings in Harrisburg Sunday Jan 25 through Tuesday-27. I plan to attend sunday and voice my opinion on the doe seasons and tag allotment in area 5C. The more voices we have the more we will be heard.
> 
> Just a heads up. Sorry for the hijack,


----------



## davepfb

Anyone going to sit all day today or is it a waste of time? I planed on it but I have not seen a deer yet and get discouraged easy


----------



## swpahoythunter

bowhuntercoop said:


> I honestly didn't pay much attention when the taxidermt scored it. I was content drinking beer. I know he said it was gross but I never checked his math or the paper. Maybe he added wrong? I have a couple 125 on my wall and his guy is bigger. Either way like you guys said I'm thrilled with him.


I agree. I see potential p&y in him, but no matter the score I'd be celebrating the same way. Congrats that's a great pa buck.


----------



## Applebag

I used scent on Thursday and was just about skunked the whole day. But that's just my experience


----------



## swpahoythunter

Mr. October said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the folks that hunt the small properties around our small property. 2 guys shot 10+.does back when antleless first opened in 5c. Since then I havent seen a single adult doe just 2 little,doe fawns. This became even more apparent when we pulled camera cards today and found raccoons, squirrels, and the same 2 small does. Otherwise a couple bucks. The same guys now complain on the lack of buck sign.
> 
> I forgot to mention they don't even eat them but give them away. Almost all shot with crossbows. I guess it's,a big kill fest.


i have the same problem. Some people just don't get it. When you have small property that holds doe, big bucks will never show if the doe are all killed off. Wish my neighbors would figure that out.


----------



## swpahoythunter

Just gota text from my sister, she's in the stand i killed my buck last Saturday and just had a shot at one. . Hopefully she connected.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Already emailed them and changes are coming for 5c because of lack of deer that people are saying we don't have


Jake while that seems like good news I have to question what kind of change they really want to make when they brought back baiting and their reasoning is this quote taken right from their web site. 

"The purpose of §§ 147.682—147.687 is to authorize eligible persons to hunt through the use of or otherwise take advantage of approved bait to enhance the harvest rate of white-tailed deer on private property within the southeast special regulations area where traditional hunting and deer control methods have proven ineffective in controlling local deer populations"

Seems to me like they are light years away from making any real changes that will slow the killing of doe in the special regs area.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Could not agree more!! I think there should be a limit to each person, *also think it needs to be earn a tag you shot a doe you don't get another till you make a report or call it in then you get the other tag .* Then at least the PGC can get a more accurate numbers of doe that are killed.


I like this idea Bob. It makes sense and for that reason alone, the PAGC will never do it.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Already emailed them and changes are coming for 5c because of lack of deer that people are saying we don't have


Save that e-mail Scott. You might need to forward it back to them if they don't do anything for the 2015-16 season just to remind them of what they told you.

I just sent an e-mail to them yesterday as well.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Save that e-mail Scott. You might need to forward it back to them if they don't do anything for the 2015-16 season just to remind them of what they told you.
> 
> I just sent an e-mail to them yesterday as well.


Nick , What did the e-mail say ?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Jake while that seems like good news I have to question what kind of change they really want to make when they brought back baiting and their reasoning is this quote taken right from their web site.
> 
> "The purpose of §§ 147.682—147.687 is to authorize eligible persons to hunt through the use of or otherwise take advantage of approved bait to enhance the harvest rate of white-tailed deer on private property within the southeast special regulations area where traditional hunting and deer control methods have proven ineffective in controlling local deer populations"
> 
> Seems to me like they are light years away from making any real changes that will slow the killing of doe in the special regs area.


I'll give the PAGC a chance and see what changes they have in mind but I tend to agree with you on this Billy. The way they set tag allocations and sell tags and set extended seasons, you would think 5C has a deer behind every tree. I'm sure there are some pockets that have problems with deer numbers but that does not apply to 5C as a whole.

The problem we have down here is access to property and it when a property is closed off to hunting or developed, that access does not come back.


----------



## jacobh

Billy sound like making Managment units smaller and less tags for now but they're working on everything. I'm not the only one emailing them. I had 3 different officers email me about it and said it will be brought up at end of season and changes are coming for this area. It is funny though before the season started guys on here told me I was lazy and wasn't looking hard enough there was plenty of deer and how they're fine with less deer as long as bucks were getting more mature. How the table has turned.


----------



## Mr. October

davepfb said:


> Anyone going to sit all day today or is it a waste of time? I planed on it but I have not seen a deer yet and get discouraged easy


My buddy has been seeing bucks all morning. He had a big bodied 5 pt at 15 yards. He had the seat of his climber up too high and, sadly, tagged the seat with the bottom limb when he shot. The bent the cam, derailed the bow. Ugh. He was depressed. This happened at 7:30. I told him to run back to the house, grab his son's crossbow and get back out. He has since seen 2 other bucks with no shots. I'd say it's worth being out there.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I like this idea Bob. It makes sense and for that reason alone, the PAGC will never do it.


Me too Nick, I think a big part of the problem is and I can't give you a percentage cause I would be lying I don't think many people report there kills. Then the game commission puts out a fabricated number that everyone ikes too here . Look at all the deer that get killed in Pa. Can someone answer me one question how do we year in and year out keep killing over 300,000 deer a year with out ever being much of a decline in the herd?? But the funny thing is for the most part the deer herd in 5C IS DOWN IMO .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , What did the e-mail say ?


Here is the e-mail I sent to them in it's entirety........

_I would like to start off by saying I have been a supporter of the PAGC deer management model since the inception of concurrent buck and doe seasons, increased allocations of anterless tags, and the extra seasons as I always like an excuse to get out in the woods. I have never thought hunting should mean seeing 30+ deer a day and getting herd numbers reduced to levels the land can support just made sense to me.

All this said, I feel we are seeing the negative effects of this aggressive management strategy and those effects are on display this season. I can't speak for others but I bowhunt exclusively in 5C, the WMU with the highest number of antlerless tag allocations in the commonwealth. One would think that 5C is overrun with deer and that we are stepping on them considering the length of the doe seasons and number of tags made available and sold. I can tell you first-hand that I have hunted two separate areas of state gamelands and a privately owned property in 5C. The distance between two of these properties is at least 15 miles but what I have seen in terms of deer numbers is the same......total deer numbers are very low and possibly the lowest I have seen in 10+ years., 

I don't expect to see 10+ deer every day I hunt nor do I expect to shoot a deer every year. That's hunting and that's the way it goes some times. But I can honestly say I have seen less than 10 doe total since the early antlerless opener on 9/20 and I have hunted at least 2-3 days every week of the season so far mixing things up and hunting different areas. Meanwhile, I hear stories from other hunters who hunt other areas of 5C and they are covered in deer. There is a vast disparity within these WMUs and they appear to be too large to allow for proper management. I can't speak for units 2B and 5D but in the unit I hunt, 5C has pockets of deer and they are not pervasive in all areas. This unit cannot be painted with the same brush an something needs to change. 

Please do something to improve the future of our deer hunting. I have no plans to move anywhere and I will hunt PA until the day I die or when I am no longer physically able to hunt. I am here for the long haul no matter how good or bad it gets. But the number of deer you are allowing to be killed every year with these high tag allocations, extended and extra seasons, and most of all, unlimited tags appears to have pushed deer hunting in 5C to the breaking point. Please dial it back. 


Nick Ostrowski
Spring City PA.

_


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Jake while that seems like good news I have to question what kind of change they really want to make when they brought back baiting and their reasoning is this quote taken right from their web site.
> 
> "The purpose of §§ 147.682—147.687 is to authorize eligible persons to hunt through the use of or otherwise take advantage of approved bait to enhance the harvest rate of white-tailed deer on private property within the southeast special regulations area where traditional hunting and deer control methods have proven ineffective in controlling local deer populations"
> 
> Seems to me like they are light years away from making any real changes that will slow the killing of doe in the special regs area.


I'm ready to write off a lot of complaints about baiting as inexperience with it. This is the second time I have ever tried it. It has been legal in NJ for years. We tried once down there (when I used to hunt there) and had just about the worst experience I've ever had hunting. Zero deer down there that year. They went completely nocturnal because they could simply go hit the food at night. They also come in to the bait as if they were walking through a mine field. They KNOW it's not supposed to be there and are on high-alert.

With the new regs in 5C we decided to put a feeder up only because the neighbors mentioned above would both have one and all the anti-hunters on other nearby properties run them to keep the deer away from the hunters. We thought having the feeder would at least put us on even ground. We didn't put it up until right before the regular season (very late September). 

It hasn't been effective at all. Mostly, it attracts squirrels, morning doves, and 3 very fat raccoons. (Over 2000 pictures of them.) The only deer using it are two little doe fawns. The bucks don't bother with it. 

I viewed a lot of the posts about baiting as "cheating" and making hunting too easy skeptically and even more so now. Perhaps if there is one feeder or bait pile in an otherwise food sparse area it may be a game changer. But one feeder among dozens or many other food sources doesn't really do much. We won't bother with the hassle next year.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Here is the e-mail I sent to them in it's entirety........
> 
> _I would like to start off by saying I have been a supporter of the PAGC deer management model since the inception of concurrent buck and doe seasons, increased allocations of anterless tags, and the extra seasons as I always like an excuse to get out in the woods. I have never thought hunting should mean seeing 30+ deer a day and getting herd numbers reduced to levels the land can support just made sense to me.
> 
> All this said, I feel we are seeing the negative effects of this aggressive management strategy and those effects are on display this season. I can't speak for others but I bowhunt exclusively in 5C, the WMU with the highest number of antlerless tag allocations in the commonwealth. One would think that 5C is overrun with deer and that we are stepping on them considering the length of the doe seasons and number of tags made available and sold. I can tell you first-hand that I have hunted two separate areas of state gamelands and a privately owned property in 5C. The distance between two of these properties is at least 15 miles but what I have seen in terms of deer numbers is the same......total deer numbers are very low and possibly the lowest I have seen in 10+ years.,
> 
> I don't expect to see 10+ deer every day I hunt nor do I expect to shoot a deer every year. That's hunting and that's the way it goes some times. But I can honestly say I have seen less than 10 doe total since the early antlerless opener on 9/20 and I have hunted at least 2-3 days every week of the season so far mixing things up and hunting different areas. Meanwhile, I hear stories from other hunters who hunt other areas of 5C and they are covered in deer. There is a vast disparity within these WMUs and they appear to be too large to allow for proper management. I can't speak for units 2B and 5D but in the unit I hunt, 5C has pockets of deer and they are not pervasive in all areas. This unit cannot be painted with the same brush an something needs to change.
> 
> Please do something to improve the future of our deer hunting. I have no plans to move anywhere and I will hunt PA until the day I die or when I am no longer physically able to hunt. I am here for the long haul no matter how good or bad it gets. But the number of deer you are allowing to be killed every year with these high tag allocations, extended and extra seasons, and most of all, unlimited tags appears to have pushed deer hunting in 5C to the breaking point. Please dial it back.
> 
> 
> Nick Ostrowski
> Spring City PA.
> 
> _


Very well said Nick , HOPEFULLY ALL THIS WONT FALL UPON DEAF EYES. Something needs to been done and quick . I picked up this new farm and can say its unreal the amount of deer on this place, during the first meeting with the landowner say too me I want you to kill them all I look at him and said if thats what you want Im not your guy . I told him give me one year here I hunt my ass off and I give you a better Idea at the end of the year how many doe we need to harvest . I told him of course you live here and you see a lot of deer , but its a lot different when your hunting them .


----------



## jacobh

Ok I have to ask what's the downside of baiting to draw deer off private property? Let's see tey claim CWD is spread through saliva so a feeder spreads corn out and deer eat. I for one never saw a deer eat with its mouth closed so don't u think some falls out and other deer eat that? So that can't be it. So next a corn pile a deer comes in to a comfortable shooting lane and positions itself until the hunter is satisfied with angle. No branches for deflections that equals less crippled deer and as u read here on AT can be a huge benefit. Facts are the reasonings are not right. A feeder will spread CWD just like a bait pile. Also a bait pile will give time for a hunter to make a more comfortable shot. Not seeing a downside. Id rather people hit a pile then cripple trying to shoot a deer at 40 yds cruising through a small shooting lane


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Very well said Nick , HOPEFULLY ALL THIS WONT FALL UPON DEAF EYES. Something needs to been done and quick . I picked up this new farm and can say its unreal the amount of deer on this place, during the first meeting with the landowner say too me I want you to kill them all I look at him and said if thats what you want Im not your guy . I told him give me one year here I hunt my ass off and I give you a better Idea at the end of the year how many doe we need to harvest . I told him of course you live here and you see a lot of deer , but its a lot different when your hunting them .


That's the frustrating part about hunting in 5C. It sounds like that farm you hunt is a deer incubator and for me, just seeing a deer this season makes it feel like a successful hunt. And on the property I hunt, I am one of two people with permission to hunt it and I have come across nobody else hunting it illegally this year or the past 2-3 years. The deer just are not there this year.


----------



## nicko

I know nothing at all about baiting strategies but it seems to me that in order for it to be effective at drawing deer in or a regular basis, it needs to be up either year round or months in advance of the start of hunting season. The deer need to get used to its presence just like they need time to get used to a ground blind.


----------



## Arrowslinger91

In 1A I have seen a grand total of 2 bucks all season,I dont know if its my inexperience or just bad luck.Throughout the off season I've seen deer pretty much everyday I was in the woods riding but during hunting season I have been skunked.


----------



## davepfb

Arrowslinger91 said:


> In 1A I have seen a grand total of 2 bucks all season,I dont know if its my inexperience or just bad luck.Throughout the off season I've seen deer pretty much everyday I was in the woods riding but during hunting season I have been skunked.


In 1a also. Haven't been out as much as I would have liked but I have only saw 2 legal buck all season with one being a shooter. The neighboring probably has a guy that hunts and he saw one nice buck and that was it. Idk if this properry is over hunted or what but something got to give


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I'm ready to write off a lot of complaints about baiting as inexperience with it. This is the second time I have ever tried it. It has been legal in NJ for years. We tried once down there (when I used to hunt there) and had just about the worst experience I've ever had hunting. Zero deer down there that year. They went completely nocturnal because they could simply go hit the food at night. They also come in to the bait as if they were walking through a mine field. They KNOW it's not supposed to be there and are on high-alert.
> 
> With the new regs in 5C we decided to put a feeder up only because the neighbors mentioned above would both have one and all the anti-hunters on other nearby properties run them to keep the deer away from the hunters. We thought having the feeder would at least put us on even ground. We didn't put it up until right before the regular season (very late September).
> 
> It hasn't been effective at all. Mostly, it attracts squirrels, morning doves, and 3 very fat raccoons. (Over 2000 pictures of them.) The only deer using it are two little doe fawns. The bucks don't bother with it.
> 
> I viewed a lot of the posts about baiting as "cheating" and making hunting too easy skeptically and even more so now. Perhaps if there is one feeder or bait pile in an otherwise food sparse area it may be a game changer. But one feeder among dozens or many other food sources doesn't really do much. We won't bother with the hassle next year.


my thoughts on baiting aside. The point I was trying to make is the GC is of the mindset that the deer population is too large in 5C and traditional methods are not working. 

It is a slippery slope for anyone to sort out with such a big management unit. No matter what they do one group or another will not be happy. I dont envy those that are saddled with that task.

Nicely written letter Nick.


----------



## se7en39

Ok I guess it time to chime in.. I normally just sit back and read a lot on this thread and I agree a lot with what you guys are saying and seeing! I live in Ebensburg and make the drive to the Homer City Power Plant to work and that place is polluted with deer. At least in years past along with the areas I hunt I've never had such a poor season as I had this year! Lack of time in the woods isn't the thing either! The last 3 wks of the season I was off and sat 5 out of the 6 days a week being aloud to hunt either dark to dark or 4 hrs with a little break then back out till dark. 

I sat in areas where I saw 20+ different bucks and countless does and this year only seeing 3 bucks and 5 does. Even out at the power plant running up and down the rails we are not seeing the deer like in the past. I'm talking seeing 15-20 just standing in the field in the morning. 

I'm not sure if this past winter took that big of a toll on the herd or what it is. There is one thing that I would love too see the PA game commission eliminate is driving deer! If guys would just sit still instead of running them till their tongues are hanging out. The guys that like to sit might just see a few more deer. I'm just glad I'm not the only one that thinks I suck but this season has SUCKED to say the least! 

Shoot straight guys! I guess there's always rifle season [emoji107]!


----------



## PA_ENGR

Screwed up today. Couldn't make my mind which stand I wanted to go as have not bent seeing much the last two day. Plus all movement was 11-1230 or after 3. So I decided to sleep in. So I am putting bibs on and have one half on when I hear something below. Turns out to be a real nice buck. Get my head net on and arrow mocked. Buck knew something was up but was in brush couldn't make me out. Had an opening about 30 yards out and he started working towards before stopping and starting snorting. He eventually just walked away. So close. Moral to story is get you fat butt out of bed!


----------



## Hey Abbott

Let's face it 5c is one of the most populated area in pa other than the areas around the city. You have a area with mass amounts of hunters with unlimited doe tags that are trigger happy. At the same point I see countless number of posts from member that are always out in the doe season obviously ready to shoot. It's a recipe for disaster as far as the deer herd. Also bucks are getting older and smarter with the antler restrictions and harder to kill so most guys just shoot does just because they don't want to put their time in. It's a tough call but maybe they should only issue like 2 tags per hunter and that's it. As much as err tone wants to blame the game commission in the end the hunters control their own fate. Am I against doe hunting absolutely not but I'm not into doe eliminating.


----------



## jacobh

Why do you guys think the ruts been so bad? Lack of does maybe? Why get amped up if there's no girls around is my thought. Past 2 yrs ruts been almost non existent in my area. Fewer rubs and scrapes


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Why do you guys think the ruts been so bad? Lack of does maybe? *Why get amped up if there's no girls around is my thought*. Past 2 yrs ruts been almost non existent in my area. Fewer rubs and scrapes


That's how I felt in my 20s Scott when I was going to bars.


----------



## 138104

I just came in from my morning hunt. Only deer I saw were in the glow of my neighbors barn light. Last year, I saw 5 different buck the last 2 Saturdays, and tagged a buck and a doe. This year, my only shot opportunities were on a small 5 pt and a fawn. Strange season for sure. I need to thaw out and then going back out from 1-dark.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Just had a 8 point cruise thru my back yard was running out the garage to get a shot but wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Charman03

Actually I think the rut is better in areas with less doe, bucks have to move more to find them.


----------



## Applebag

Charman03 said:


> Actually I think the rut is better in areas with less doe, bucks have to move more to find them.


For a while I was having a lot of cruising bucks walking through my area. That has since stopped as of this week. I guess they are either locked down with does or at the very least found some and are staying with them.


----------



## shortb

I'm calling it a day. Been out since dark and haven't seen a deer. As I said before I'm over it, burnt out and ready for gun season. I passed a few smaller bucks and missed a good buck on Wednesday so I had my opportunities.


----------



## ArcherAdam

They will get amped up. They will cover the ground they need to find a mate. That's mother nature working. Nothing we can do to change that.

What we can change is how we hunt them though few do.


----------



## Mathias

No shortage of "bow hunters" in 5C. look around as you drive block targets in so many yards since crossbows became legal.


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> Why do you guys think the ruts been so bad? Lack of does maybe? Why get amped up if there's no girls around is my thought. Past 2 yrs ruts been almost non existent in my area. Fewer rubs and scrapes


i dont want to offend anyone but with all the predators deer are smarter. i as you have seen few deer. i had to change my tactics for the rut when i did i have been seeing deer most of the time now not every sit deer pattern us . hunt from 9:30 till one 1:00 i see deer all the time mid day when most hunters are at truck getting a sandwich hunt thick cover pinch points these will up your odds and if i hunt a stand more than 4 times deer seem to leave that spot i know #s are low believe me . soon as rifle season is over scout thickets this is where big boys are lurking


----------



## Xforce41

pa.hunter said:


> i dont want to offend anyone but with all the predators deer are smarter. i as you have seen few deer. i had to change my tactics for the rut when i did i have been seeing deer most of the time now not every sit deer pattern us . hunt from 9:30 till one 1:00 i see deer all the time mid day when most hunters are at truck getting a sandwich hunt thick cover pinch points these will up your odds and if i hunt a stand more than 4 times deer seem to leave that spot i know #s are low believe me . soon as rifle season is over scout thickets this is where big boys are lurking


You nailed it. I agree deer numbers are down, and hunter numbers are up. I don't know the statistics but I'd be willing to bet "bow hunter" numbers at least doubled when crossbows became legal. Everyone is bumbling around the woods checking trail cams, the deer feel hunted almost all year long now, and they are learning how to adapt to the pressure. They find the properties that are off limits to hunting, and that's their sanctuary.
But that's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tdj8686

Xforce41 said:


> You nailed it. I agree deer numbers are down, and hunter numbers are up. I don't know the statistics but I'd be willing to bet "bow hunter" numbers at least doubled when crossbows became legal. Everyone is bumbling around the woods checking trail cams, the deer feel hunted almost all year long now, and they are learning how to adapt to the pressure. They find the properties that are off limits to hunting, and that's their sanctuary.
> But that's just my 2 cents worth.


This might open a can of worms but...... I hate crossbow shooters. Yes thats right crossbow shooters. They are far from archery hunters. The crossbow use needs to be terminated. I am afraid they are here to stay tho


----------



## Billy H

Have you guys been following ringers Kansas hunt? He already had some decent action>


----------



## Applebag

tdj8686 said:


> This might open a can of worms but...... I hate crossbow shooters. Yes thats right crossbow shooters. They are far from archery hunters. The crossbow use needs to be terminated. I am afraid they are here to stay tho


I think they should be for retirees and disabled people. Crossbows are basically guns. I watched a guy test one out at the archery shop down the road. He passed through the thickest hanging target they have and drove the bolt into the molding on the wall.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cross bows are great for older people who still love to hunt. I think they are great for youth as well that cannot pull enough poundage to hunt with. Once they can though it's time to get a bow.


----------



## alancac98

Well, my season came to an end around 11 AM and not for the good. looks like I'll be taking up the gun. This week has been terrible. I expected great things this weekend with the cold front and snow arriving on Friday - not so. The deer are moving more throughout the night and are hunkered down during the day. I've been hunting way back in, (at least 1 1/2 miles in) and the deer on Friday were there before I was. I was there at 5:20. Saw about 10 sets of eyes, but the damage was done. They all headed over the steep banks of the mountain - can't go there with a bow - it's almost straight up and down. I'll be checking the bench about 1/3 of the way down next weekend. The only ways in are to scoot down on your butt or go through thick Mountain Laurel for about a mile. Neither trip is fun. Anyway, hit another area this morning and saw 6 deer, 2 mommas and 4 little ones. couldn't bring myself to shoot either of the mommas this close to winter. Good luck boys in guns season and congrats to all who gave 'em the shaft!


----------



## Hey Abbott

They should make a 1 week crossbow season like the inline muzzleloader season. Make it buck only though same with the inline.


----------



## tdj8686

Hey Abbott said:


> They should make a 1 week crossbow season like the inline muzzleloader season. Make it buck only though same with the inline.



Terminate the inline muzzleloader season as well. There is no reason there should be a rifle season in the middle of the archery season. Ohh thats right there is a reason more $ for PGC


----------



## skinner2

tdj8686 said:


> Terminate the inline muzzleloader season as well. There is no reason there should be a rifle season in the middle of the archery season. Ohh thats right there is a reason more $ for PGC


Yep, thats the reason.


----------



## Hey Abbott

True just do away with both.


----------



## PAdorn

Well I'll be eating buck tag soup unless I can get out in late season. The past two days I had multiple encounter with legal bucks but I promised myself 125" or better. 

I can't take my bow in rifle because my wife has a planned c section that week for our fourth child. And another boy. That'll make #3. I see alot of money being spent on archery equipment down the road. Good thing is next year, my wife can get back out bow hunting also


----------



## Applebag

PAdorn said:


> Well I'll be eating buck tag soup unless I can get out in late season. The past two days I had multiple encounter with legal bucks but I promised myself 125" or better.
> 
> I can't take my bow in rifle because my wife has a planned c section that week for our fourth child. And another boy. That'll make #3. I see alot of money being spent on archery equipment down the road. Good thing is next year, my wife can get back out bow hunting also


Congratulations on the boy! And nice restraint on the bucks. I also passed up a few smaller 8 pointers this season. Although I wonder if it even mattered. They will probably be slaughtered come opening day rifle anyways. 

Such is life being a hunter in Pennsylvania.


----------



## nicko

I wasn't able to get out until the afternoon since my wife is out of town with friends. I was out a few hours and didn't see anything until I'm coming out of the woods 100 yards from my parents' deck. A small buck and at least one other deer bumped about 50 yards ahead of me and were gone.

I pulled my trail cams out of the woods tonight and checked the cards. The cam I have on my mock scrape had 4 doe standing in the scrape at 7:10am this morning. If my wife hadn't been away, I would have been in that stand at that time. Oh well. That's hunting. And for 11/15, you'd expect that a buck would have been following on their heels but a buck didn't appear on the vids until over 1 hour later and it was a skinny 4 or 6.


----------



## 138104

Today was a bust. Other than some deer running the fencerow while it was still dark, I didn't see a single deer in daylight. The deer are out there, but just didn't cooperate this season.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> I wasn't able to get out until the afternoon since my wife is out of town with friends. I was out a few hours and didn't see anything until I'm coming out of the woods 100 yards from my parents' deck. A small buck and at least one other deer bumped about 50 yards ahead of me and were gone.
> 
> I pulled my trail cams out of the woods tonight and checked the cards. The cam I have on my mock scrape had 4 doe standing in the scrape at 7:10am this morning. If my wife hadn't been away, I would have been in that stand at that time. Oh well. That's hunting. And for 11/15, you'd expect that a buck would have been following on their heels but a buck didn't appear on the vids until over 1 hour later and it was a skinny 4 or 6.


Im confused by this too. I was convinced that the lack of daytime movement was because all the bucks in my area have paired off and are locked down with does up in the fields (not on our property). So I was all set and ready for last light when the does usually come back, 100% sure that they would at least have a buck or two following them.

So here comes dusk, they come rolling in. I grab my bow, 1st doe comes walking past, behind her are 2 more deer. As they come closer I realize that its another doe and a FAWN. I would have figured they kicked the fawns out by now so they can get busy. I waited until last light and nothing came in behind them. Crazy.I am stumped, maybe the does in my area are just not ready yet. Well, my first archery season is in the books. I feel like I learned a lot this year, and I'll be bringing the bow out for rifle and if necessary, second archery.


----------



## bowtechlx

Tag soup  is what I will be having tonight lol. 

It was a great season. Passed on a few, but i never got close enough the the stud I was after. It was still fun and I loved the time I spent in the woods. My son missed a big gobbler with his bow Monday morning so it made it well worth it. 

Before gobbler picture









After gobbler lol









We had a great season just look at the smiles on their faces lol .


----------



## Applebag

Awesome bowtech, thats what its all about. I hope when I have kids that they are as cool as us and interested in hunting too.

By the way a big congratulations to everyone who scored this year. There were some awesome bucks posted on here. 

If I had to do this season all over again, knowing that I wouldn't connect, I still would have gone out as much as I did... Well, maybe I would have saved a few vacation days lol.


----------



## nicko

This was only the first part of the season guys. There is still the 2 week firearms season and the post Christmas season. A lot of hunting left to do.


----------



## Pistolero17

I had a nice 8 bed 37 yards from me for 4 hours. From 7-11. Decided to grunt, he scratched his back. Doe bleat he laid his head down so I lightly rattled and he instantly stood up. Looked along the ridge I was sitting on for 10 min then proceeded toward me. Got to 25 yards and he knew something was up and backed out of there. Never had a clear shoot. 

All in 5c and I saw three does the entire season and many small bucks. Doe are gone by me.


----------



## alancac98

Hey guys, forgot to mention one thing. This was, by far, the best thread on archery talk. It was a "must read" each and every night of the season. The support everyone had for each other was great and really represents who we are as hunters. I will continue to check in even though, there won't be much posted about archery hunting until after x-mas. Post up those pics, even if it was gotten with a gun. We are all brothers in hunting and it truly is a brotherhood that has been on display in this thread - well done.


----------



## PAdorn

Applebag said:


> Congratulations on the boy! And nice restraint on the bucks. I also passed up a few smaller 8 pointers this season. Although I wonder if it even mattered. They will probably be slaughtered come opening day rifle anyways.
> 
> Such is life being a hunter in Pennsylvania.


Thanks man. Yes this will be our third boy. I have a 6 year old and two year old that are already into deer and bows and everything outdoors. Haha. I feel like the oldest 31 year old EVER! Lol. And I hear you with the slaughter that goes on. 

I hate rifle season! Lol


----------



## Applebag

PAdorn said:


> Thanks man. Yes this will be our third boy. I have a 6 year old and two year old that are already into deer and bows and everything outdoors. Haha. I feel like the oldest 31 year old EVER! Lol. And I hear you with the slaughter that goes on.
> 
> I hate rifle season! Lol


I hate hearing shot after shot way before first light, I hate the amount of 4 pointers I know are being shot, I HATE wearing orange, but most of all, I hate that I was part of the orange army since I was young. I was raised on rifles and only got into bows out of my own desire. I've since retired the .270 my father left me before he passed. It gets oiled once every 6 months. The only use it gets is on thanksgiving when we all go out shooting after dinner.


----------



## jacobh

Nothing wrong with gun hunting Im a HUNTER!!!!


----------



## ribsyj

All rut activity for me was last week. Big bucks where chasing just no shot. Only little bucks harassing some doe this week. Saw 13 doe tonight and all had fawns with them. So I guess on to rifle


----------



## tdonovan55

Fall archery is over, had a fun season got a nice doe opening day, had several run ins with some average bucks, was never able to seal the deal. Had some nice activity this evening a couple decent bucks but never had a good chance to put a lick on one. Time to hit up the Orange army Dec. 1st. Hopefully will get it done then, if not we have late archery if I can stand that darn cold. Great job for the hunters who laid some beautiful bucks down. Hope to see pictures you guys put up during orange army time.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Nothing wrong with gun hunting Im a HUNTER!!!!


I have no problem with gun hunting in general. But I do have a problem with the looks I get from people in other states when they hear I'm a hunter from pa. We all get a bad name because of the Orange army. 

Wasn't trying to insult anyone. I've been a rifle hunter most of my life too.


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> Nothing wrong with gun hunting Im a HUNTER!!!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## pa.hunter

alancac98 said:


> Hey guys, forgot to mention one thing. This was, by far, the best thread on archery talk. It was a "must read" each and every night of the season. The support everyone had for each other was great and really represents who we are as hunters. I will continue to check in even though, there won't be much posted about archery hunting until after x-mas. Post up those pics, even if it was gotten with a gun. We are all brothers in hunting and it truly is a brotherhood that has been on display in this thread - well done.


 best thread on archery talk:set1_signs009:


----------



## jacobh

I agree most pa hunters are slobs. I just found a corn pile next to a guys stand at our one property!!! Facts are gun hunters have the right to hunt just like us. Simple don't want to hear gun shots don't hunt with a bow during gun season. Bow hunters don't want guns in archery season but archers want to use bows in gun season. We all need to ban together and quit bashing the way others hunt. We are in enough trouble so as it is. PETA and now the vanishing herd. We keep it up none of us will be hunters because there won't be anything to hunt. I know u didn't mean anything by it but there's a lot on here that think its archery or nothing. We are all in the same battle. Good luck


----------



## rambofirstblood

I got it done on the last day.
Spent many hours on stand to see only one legal buck all season until this afternoon.
He came in to my mock scrape 15 minutes after I got in the tree.
He did his thing and came down the trail past me. I soft bleated at him at 10 yards and stopped him.
Pass thru and he ran about 50-60 yards before going down
I did shoot a small one but I am happy with him.
Finger shooting a PSE moneymaker!
Congrats to those who scored and good luck to those who are not done.
View attachment 2085673


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Wish my pops woulda had snow for today. You lucky sob:wink:

Congrats on gettin it done on the last day!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was after a turkey today and there was none to be had where i was. Saw a bunch of doe and a badly limping 3pt...imagine he picked a fight he couldn't win with a bigger buck or...a car maybe?! Damn ring necks crowin all over the damn place though! Neighbor just released a sheet load i guess this week. The foxes and yotes will be happy.

My pops saw a few doe and that was it. He got a doe earlier in the season and saw a few buck during the season but the only had a shot opportunity on 1 buck.

This is the 1 my pop shot at on the 2nd to last saturday. Hit a 1" sapling instead and demolished the arrow. Makes me wonder if the broadhead/parts of the arrow still connected as he seems to have some hair missing. Could be from fighting as well but the latter is possible.




Maybe a son of my crab claw buck from last year? Hope he survives gun season but has my doubts bout that.


----------



## rambofirstblood

AjPUNISHER said:


> Wish my pops woulda had snow for today. You lucky sob:wink:
> 
> Congrats on gettin it done on the last day!!!


Thanks AjPUNISHER


----------



## jesses80

was a great day to end the first part of the archery season put a lot of miles on the legs the past 2 days with some good friends seen 20 deer in 2 days had some close calls on some nice bucks my one buddy missed a dandy 8 today feel bad for him he still trying to get his first one with the bow it's only his second year of bow hunting so don't feel to bad for him so here's to the end of the archery season:darkbeer:now on to the rifle season where the 3 nice bucks I had just out of range and the one dandy for some odd reason wont be found when the gun is in hand.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jesses80 said:


> now on to the rifle season where the 3 nice bucks I had just out of range and the one dandy for some odd reason wont be found when the gun is in hand.


I hope you are wrong and wish you luck!

I thought the same thing last year...let a few walk in archery hoping for a certain buck to show. By the 1st saturday of rifle i thought he was for sure already dead and if he wasn't i wasn't going to see him. Boy was i wrong! Hadn't seen much at all that day then the last hour or so before dark i heard a noise below me i turned to look and there he was 35yds away and closing.


----------



## Mr. October

rambofirstblood said:


> I got it done on the last day.
> Spent many hours on stand to see only one legal buck all season until this afternoon.
> He came in to my mock scrape 15 minutes after I got in the tree.
> He did his thing and came down the trail past me. I soft bleated at him at 10 yards and stopped him.
> Pass thru and he ran about 50-60 yards before going down
> I did shoot a small one but I am happy with him.
> Finger shooting a PSE moneymaker!
> Congrats to those who scored and good luck to those who are not done.
> View attachment 2085673


Great job!


----------



## Mr. October

I am still in amazement that I hunted the entire archery season and never saw a single adult doe. Every deer I saw was a buck or the two little sister fawns that hung out on our one piece of property. Didn't even see a deer on public land.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the last day buck Rambo


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I am still in amazement that I hunted the entire archery season and never saw a single adult doe. Every deer I saw was a buck or the two little sister fawns that hung out on our one piece of property. Didn't even see a deer on public land.


What was the acorn crop like on the property you hunt? It was very poor where I hunt and I think this was part of the problem for me seeing so few deer.


----------



## pa.hunter

rambofirstblood said:


> I got it done on the last day.
> Spent many hours on stand to see only one legal buck all season until this afternoon.
> He came in to my mock scrape 15 minutes after I got in the tree.
> He did his thing and came down the trail past me. I soft bleated at him at 10 yards and stopped him.
> Pass thru and he ran about 50-60 yards before going down
> I did shoot a small one but I am happy with him.
> Finger shooting a PSE moneymaker!
> Congrats to those who scored and good luck to those who are not done.
> View attachment 2085673


Congrats


----------



## turkeysroost

nicko said:


> What was the acorn crop like on the property you hunt? It was very poor where I hunt and I think this was part of the problem for me seeing so few deer.


One of the areas I hunt had a great crop of acorns, the other was minimal.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

jacobh said:


> Ok I have to ask what's the downside of baiting to draw deer off private property? Let's see tey claim CWD is spread through saliva so a feeder spreads corn out and deer eat. I for one never saw a deer eat with its mouth closed so don't u think some falls out and other deer eat that? So that can't be it. So next a corn pile a deer comes in to a comfortable shooting lane and positions itself until the hunter is satisfied with angle. No branches for deflections that equals less crippled deer and as u read here on AT can be a huge benefit. Facts are the reasonings are not right. A feeder will spread CWD just like a bait pile. Also a bait pile will give time for a hunter to make a more comfortable shot. Not seeing a downside. Id rather people hit a pile then cripple trying to shoot a deer at 40 yds cruising through a small shooting lane


please don't be offended by this but you're logic and reasoning in this is off. the reason they brought back baiting had nothing to do with CWD, it was brought back because the success rate when baiting was legal was higher than when they stopped it. The timed feeder rule was made to prevent the deer from becoming nocturnal and only waiting till after dark to clean out a gravity feeder. Timed feeders assure the deer come in during daylight to get the little feed that is dispensed in the few seconds of the feeder spinning. There can still be branches and deflections around a pile of corn same as corn that has been thrown out. Deer can feed relaxed no matter what type of feeder the corn came from. If the amount of time given from a deer gradually feeding on corn dispensed through a timed feeder isn't enough then maybe you shouldn't be hunting with a bow.


----------



## pa.hunter

Mr. October said:


> I am still in amazement that I hunted the entire archery season and never saw a single adult doe. Every deer I saw was a buck or the two little sister fawns that hung out on our one piece of property. Didn't even see a deer on public land.


sounds bad what unit ?


----------



## pope125

Can someone explain to me why the archery season stopped yesterday ? How come the season don't run right up to good Friday?? Are PGC are a bunch of clueless people , 2 WEEK EARLY ARCHERY SEASON ONLY DOES , MUZZLELOADER SEASON DURING ARCHERY SEASON , THE SEASON STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER, A TWO WEEK GUN SEASON , WANT ME TO KEEP GOING .


----------



## jesses80

your not the only one me and the guys I hunt with were just talking about this yesterday we have not seen a good 4 year old or older doe all season not even on our cameras.


Mr. October said:


> I am still in amazement that I hunted the entire archery season and never saw a single adult doe. Every deer I saw was a buck or the two little sister fawns that hung out on our one piece of property. Didn't even see a deer on public land.


----------



## jesses80

cuse they just want us to get a slight taste of the breeding season and not interfere with it.


pope125 said:


> Can someone explain to me why the archery season stopped yesterday ? How come the season don't run right up to good Friday?? Are PGC are a bunch of clueless people , 2 WEEK EARLY ARCHERY SEASON ONLY DOES , MUZZLELOADER SEASON DURING ARCHERY SEASON , THE SEASON STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER, A TWO WEEK GUN SEASON , WANT ME TO KEEP GOING .


----------



## nicko

jesses80 said:


> cuse they just want us to get a slight taste of the breeding season and not interfere with it.


I agree. I think that is their rationale.


----------



## jesses80

yea they do the same thing with spring gobbler.


nicko said:


> I agree. I think that is their rationale.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Can someone explain to me why the archery season stopped yesterday ? How come the season don't run right up to good Friday?? Are PGC are a bunch of clueless people , 2 WEEK EARLY ARCHERY SEASON ONLY DOES , MUZZLELOADER SEASON DURING ARCHERY SEASON , THE SEASON STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER, A TWO WEEK GUN SEASON , WANT ME TO KEEP GOING .


Can you think of any good reasons to shoot more bucks in Pa? I'd love to see a shorter rifle season to save more bucks.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> What was the acorn crop like on the property you hunt? It was very poor where I hunt and I think this was part of the problem for me seeing so few deer.


Exact same challenge here...deer definitely weren't on their feet browsing in woodsike they do on "good" acorn years...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Applebag said:


> I think they should be for retirees and disabled people. Crossbows are basically guns. I watched a guy test one out at the archery shop down the road. He passed through the thickest hanging target they have and drove the bolt into the molding on the wall.


I thought we archers want the most penetration we can get?


----------



## LetThemGrow

mathews xt 600 said:


> Cross bows are great for older people who still love to hunt. I think they are great for youth as well that cannot pull enough poundage to hunt with. Once they can though it's time to get a bow.


Maybe we should change the rule to any bow having wheel or cam and fired with a trigger or triggered mechanism. Then you real men can use a recurve or longbow. 

You just want to make other people follow your preferences....


----------



## dspell20

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you think of any good reasons to shoot more bucks in Pa? I'd love to see a shorter rifle season to save more bucks.


Gun season has always dictated PGC decision making. It wasn't until the archery boom in the last 10-15 years that decisions are made for archery hunters. PGC does things in a very slow manner. Forget the two weeks, What about Sunday hunting? If they want to see a good model look to our Neighbors to the West in Ohio. #1 NO HUNTING WITHOUT WRITTEN PERMISSION (TRESPASSING IN PA IS RIDICULOUS) hunters should be held accountable for their actions if you don't have written permission from that calender year you don't hunt that property. You can't use the excuse that you have hunted there for 10-20 years #2 NO SPOT LIGHTING #3 HUNT HUNT HUNT


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> What was the acorn crop like on the property you hunt? It was very poor where I hunt and I think this was part of the problem for me seeing so few deer.


It was decent. The problem we had was the opening week crossbow kill fest


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you think of any good reasons to shoot more bucks in Pa? I'd love to see a shorter rifle season to save more bucks.


 But its ok for use to kill more doe the next two weeks ?? I was going to say a few things, Ill just keep my mouth shut I realized a little bit ago its not worth it . Everyone have a great Sunday and a great Thanksgiving .


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe we should change the rule to any bow having wheel or cam and fired with a trigger or triggered mechanism. Then you real men can use a recurve or longbow.
> 
> You just want to make other people follow your preferences....


I don't have any problem with the crossbows. But why the unlimited antleless tags per person in special regs? Why let one or two guys kill dozens of deer?


----------



## Mr. October

pa.hunter said:


> sounds bad what unit ?


5c and 3d


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Can someone explain to me why the archery season stopped yesterday ? How come the season don't run right up to good Friday?? Are PGC are a bunch of clueless people , 2 WEEK EARLY ARCHERY SEASON ONLY DOES , MUZZLELOADER SEASON DURING ARCHERY SEASON , THE SEASON STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER, A TWO WEEK GUN SEASON , WANT ME TO KEEP GOING .


I agree pope... I'd love to see archery season ruin at least another week, and also Sunday hunting. The bucks in my area 4a seem like they are now just getting ramped up. Same as the last few years. I also would like to see some reduction in doe license and back to a 2-3 day doe season.


----------



## Mr. October

jesses80 said:


> cuse they just want us to get a slight taste of the breeding season and not interfere with it.


Bow hunters worked really, really hard to get he two weeks in November. It was a battle. The season used to just run through October


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Can someone explain to me why the archery season stopped yesterday ? How come the season don't run right up to good Friday?? Are PGC are a bunch of clueless people , 2 WEEK EARLY ARCHERY SEASON ONLY DOES , MUZZLELOADER SEASON DURING ARCHERY SEASON , THE SEASON STOPS IN THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER, A TWO WEEK GUN SEASON , WANT ME TO KEEP GOING .


I agree with most of this, especially cutting gun season to one week (and I have no problem with gun season, I actually enjoy it. But one week is enough to get it done with a gun.) I still wonder why I have to wake up Sunday and not go hunting. This is the #1 issue for me. My son is sitting here reading a magazine as I type this. He has basketball practices on Saturdays so he gets to go out in the evening only. Want to keep youth? Allow Sunday hunting.


----------



## jesses80

shouldn't that be up to the land owner why should they care about private or posted land that they don't own or allowed on unless they get permission from land owner .


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> I agree pope... I'd love to see archery season ruin at least another week, and also Sunday hunting. The bucks in my area 4a seem like they are now just getting ramped up. Same as the last few years. I also would like to see some reduction in doe license and back to a 2-3 day doe season.


Run too Wawa this morning and there is a great buck got a doe pinned down in a corn field at 6:30 am .


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I don't have any problem with the crossbows. But why the unlimited antleless tags per person in special regs? Why let one or two guys kill dozens of deer?


Agreed. Unlimited tags is crazy. They need to put a cap on the number of tags an individual can buy. And if somebody has a property they say is overrun with deer, then put some type of application process in place that makes them have to get approval and prove they have a need or only allow them one tag purchase at a time where they have to report the 1st kill before being able to buy the next tag. 5C is not a deer zoo and the deer are not an endless supply.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Run too Wawa this morning and there is a great buck got a doe pinned done in a corn field at 6:30 am .


But I thought the deer were sitting on their couches on Sunday mornings like us. Hasn't anybody told them that on Sundays, they don't need to act like deer normally do?


----------



## jesses80

yup I remember them days but I also killed a lot of my bucks back then when it started in September and bucks were still on there summer feeding patterns .


Mr. October said:


> Bow hunters worked really, really hard to get he two weeks in November. It was a battle. The season used to just run through October


----------



## jesses80

I would say the snow did have an impact on the rut on Friday and Saturday from what I saw bucks did come out and do some cruising and refresh scrapes Saturday they cruised in the morning for a bit but focused on food in the afternoon staying close to thickets and feeding.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Billy H said:


> Congrats on the last day buck Rambo





Mr. October said:


> Great job!





pa.hunter said:


> Congrats


Thanks guys!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I don't have any problem with the crossbows. But why the unlimited antleless tags per person in special regs? Why let one or two guys kill dozens of deer?


Agree. I was not thinking of tag allocations but of the hypocritical hatred for crossbows.


----------



## Squirrel

My early season ended with not a ton of deer sightings, but I only had two sits this year where I didn't at least see one deer. Last year I only saw 4 deer the entire season. This year I didn't keep count (that was depressing last year lol) but I saw a lot more than that. I missed a BIG 7 pt (would have been a 9 but his brows were broke off) the day after Halloween. He came right in to calling and then dropped and spun at the shot and I just missed at 12 yards. I passed a few does over the course of the season due to the low sightings I had last year, and this past Friday I killed a nice 6 pt on in the same general area on state forest land at about 1:30pm. It was chasing a doe and really rutted up. 22 yard shot, double lung, my 58# bow buried the arrow 6-8" in the ground, and the buck only went about 75 yards.

I also killed a big old doe in Ohio and am still chasing a few nice bucks over there.

Friday's Buck:


----------



## jesses80

congrats.


----------



## dspell20

Mr. October said:


> I don't have any problem with the crossbows. But why the unlimited antleless tags per person in special regs? Why let one or two guys kill dozens of deer?


If that one or two guys don't kill dozens of deer in the special reg areas no one will. My experience in Allegheny County is 99% of hunters go after big bucks and wont shoot does. Allegheny County (at least certain Townships/boros should be earn a buck) 

As for the number of tags that is the insurance companies influence on the PGC


----------



## PaHick

Well. Ended the season seeing 15 deer total and 3 of those were spikes. No legal bucks seen. 
About average season for me the past 5 years or so. All public land. Now I need to figure where I'm going to hunt rifle.
Thanks for sharing your stories and pictures guys!


----------



## PA_ENGR

dspell20 said:


> If that one or two guys don't kill dozens of deer in the special reg areas no one will. My experience in Allegheny County is 99% of hunters go after big bucks and wont shoot does. Allegheny County (at least certain Townships/boros should be earn a buck)
> 
> As for the number of tags that is the insurance companies influence on the PGC


Agree with the allegheny statement on private land but public lands get hammered with people shooting anything brown ( including button bucks). Problem is the problem areas few people hunt and have a ton of deer. Not like you can unleash the orange army on 10 acres with houses all around


----------



## Applebag

LetThemGrow said:


> I thought we archers want the most penetration we can get?


Yes but it felt like I was at a gun range not an archery range. He came in, picked it off the rack, half pointed it in my face a few times when walking around. Then shot right next to me and it almost felt like he pulled out a pistol and started firing. It just felt wrong. 

I'm not saying they shouldn't be able to use them because they are powerful as guns. But because of that, maybe they should just use them during gun season with everyone else. I think the reason bow season is in the rut is because it's very difficult to get a deer in bow range and it evens the playing field to have them rutting. However, that guy bought the bow the moment my guy told him he could shoot 100 yards with the new crossbow. SOLD, he said. "I'm gonna shoot 2 at the same time!!" He also said. The guy was an idiot, but that's the point. It's idiots like him giving "bowhunters" a bad name.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats on the buck squirrel!


----------



## pope125

I can't wait for gun season !! I saw a ton of doe during archery season and can't imagine what it going to be like once they get pushed into my farm . Going to stay out of there till the end of the second week of gun . Landowner said during gun season last year saw over 50 to 60 deer a day ..


----------



## Billy H

Congrats squirrel


----------



## DustinArner

My brother and I run a buck pool amongst friends and family. Have been since 2008. It started out small and the pot was only 100 dollars. It's grown since and first place is up around $500, second $100, third $50. Boone and Crockett gross scoring. Reason I'm posting is this year we have been making a cut list for next season. Something i feared wed have to do since 2008. It blows my mind how many people who claim to be hunters and all about deer management and getting that big buck... shoot 1-5 small buck through out the season without tagging them. Some shoot in the upwards of 10 on a "good" year. It's one thing to do this and piss me off as I pass so many buck year round and put forth my own deer management to the highest level. Then they try and hide it and shoot a good buck and enter it into my buck pool where others try their hardest all season to shoot a good buck only to place. It's been a good way of indirectly influencing others to practice deer management themselves. By fear cutting people I was afraid it would come to this, not that I'm scared to do it. It will make me happy to stand in front of them and reject their money and tell them exactly why I do not want them in our pool. Maybe it will make an impact and prevent them from doing it in the future. One can hope. Rant over.


----------



## Ryanp019

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you think of any good reasons to shoot more bucks in Pa? I'd love to see a shorter rifle season to save more bucks.


Either shorten the rifle season to 1 week or change it to shotgun only


----------



## Billy H

DustinArner said:


> My brother and I run a buck pool amongst friends and family. Have been since 2008. It started out small and the pot was only 100 dollars. It's grown since and first place is up around $500, second $100, third $50. Boone and Crockett gross scoring. Reason I'm posting is this year we have been making a cut list for next season. Something i feared wed have to do since 2008. It blows my mind how many people who claim to be hunters and all about deer management and getting that big buck... shoot 1-5 small buck through out the season without tagging them. Some shoot in the upwards of 10 on a "good" year. It's one thing to do this and piss me off as I pass so many buck year round and put forth my own deer management to the highest level. Then they try and hide it and shoot a good buck and enter it into my buck pool where others try their hardest all season to shoot a good buck only to place. It's been a good way of indirectly influencing others to practice deer management themselves. By fear cutting people I was afraid it would come to this, not that I'm scared to do it. It will make me happy to stand in front of them and reject their money and tell them exactly why I do not want them in our pool. Maybe it will make an impact and prevent them from doing it in the future. One can hope. Rant over.


Your nuts,, If guys were shooting five bucks and not tagging them I would have the law on their azz's in a heartbeat. This is what happens when you turn hunting into a game with a pot full of money at the end. Also it is all about EGO, and chest thumping. Turns my stomach. If I were you I would stop the pool immediately and give everyone their money back.


----------



## pope125

DustinArner said:


> My brother and I run a buck pool amongst friends and family. Have been since 2008. It started out small and the pot was only 100 dollars. It's grown since and first place is up around $500, second $100, third $50. Boone and Crockett gross scoring. Reason I'm posting is this year we have been making a cut list for next season. Something i feared wed have to do since 2008. It blows my mind how many people who claim to be hunters and all about deer management and getting that big buck... shoot 1-5 small buck through out the season without tagging them. Some shoot in the upwards of 10 on a "good" year. It's one thing to do this and piss me off as I pass so many buck year round and put forth my own deer management to the highest level. Then they try and hide it and shoot a good buck and enter it into my buck pool where others try their hardest all season to shoot a good buck only to place. It's been a good way of indirectly influencing others to practice deer management themselves. By fear cutting people I was afraid it would come to this, not that I'm scared to do it. It will make me happy to stand in front of them and reject their money and tell them exactly why I do not want them in our pool. Maybe it will make an impact and prevent them from doing it in the future. One can hope. Rant over.


It don't surprise me, those guys that do that are not hunter THERE SLOB HUNTERS. Glad to see your doing something .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Your nuts,, If guys were shooting five bucks and not tagging them I would have the law on their azz's in a heartbeat. This is what happens when you turn hunting into a game with a pot full of money at the end. Also it is all about EGO, and chest thumping. Turns my stomach. If I were you I would stop the pool immediately and give everyone their money back.


I run into a friend of mine and he know guys that killed some pretty good bucks and don't tag them so they can still hunt .


----------



## pa.hunter

Mr. October said:


> 5c and 3d


think it would be better around river ? shame you have no deer ! sorry man .


----------



## jacobh

So I I'm hearing u right the times feeder was to keep them from going nocturnal??? Seriously? Do these things have vacuums to sweep up the corn at dusk? What makes u think for one second that the deer won't just let the corn scattered on the ground til dark? If this is the logic behind it I give up that has to be the dimbest thing I've heard. I was told the spread of CWD was the reason baiting was stopped that said if what u said is the actual reason they're dumber then I thought originally



QUOTE=ONEiiSHOTiiDROP;1071587554]please don't be offended by this but you're logic and reasoning in this is off. the reason they brought back baiting had nothing to do with CWD, it was brought back because the success rate when baiting was legal was higher than when they stopped it. The timed feeder rule was made to prevent the deer from becoming nocturnal and only waiting till after dark to clean out a gravity feeder. Timed feeders assure the deer come in during daylight to get the little feed that is dispensed in the few seconds of the feeder spinning. There can still be branches and deflections around a pile of corn same as corn that has been thrown out. Deer can feed relaxed no matter what type of feeder the corn came from. If the amount of time given from a deer gradually feeding on corn dispensed through a timed feeder isn't enough then maybe you shouldn't be hunting with a bow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Should probably shorten archery then too if u want to save the deer. It's not all about archery people everyone has the right to hunt not just bow hunters. We have what 3-4 months and we complain about people getting to hunt for 2 weeks. It's comical




Ryanp019 said:


> Either shorten the rifle season to 1 week or change it to shotgun only


----------



## G5hoytnuts

Wrecked this stud yesterday morning in 4b came into series of grunts. Got to share the after experiance with my two sons they love bucks. They get to see alot of buck through my Euro and Camo dipping side business. But daddys was special. Thank you good Lord.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like I won't need my son to do the dirty work....One the neighbors took down Stupid Six yesterday. ...










Most of you know this guy bugged be all season, I bet I passed him a dozen times or more, a few at less than 10 feet.

This is the risk of letting them go with the hopes they will grow larger.

I happy the hunter is happy and that he made a good shot and recovery, but I'd be lying if I said my initial reaction was anything other than disapointment that he is gone.

Joe


----------



## Applebag

G5hoytnuts said:


> Wrecked this stud yesterday morning in 4b came into series of grunts. Got to share the after experiance with my two sons they love bucks. They get to see alot of buck through my Euro and Camo dipping side business. But daddys was special. Thank you good Lord.
> View attachment 2085986
> View attachment 2085990
> View attachment 2085991
> View attachment 2085992


Awesome buck man! Glad the kids are into it too. Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to see some more success stories this weekend...A home run in the bottom of the 9th is always sweet.

Thanks to the guys following along on my live hunt thread. It has been fun so far...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like I won't need my son to do the dirty work....One the neighbors took down Stupid Six yesterday. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you know this guy bugged be all season, I bet I passed him a dozen times or more, a few at less than 10 feet.
> 
> This is the risk of letting them go with the hopes they will grow larger.
> 
> I happy the hunter is happy and that he made a good shot and recovery, but I'd be lying if I said my initial reaction was anything other than disapointment that he is gone.
> 
> Joe


That's tough. Although he is pretty damn big for a six pointer. Looks a bit older too. I might have shot him just to get him out of the gene pool.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a great buck and enjoying the experience with the little ones... That's what hunting a about!!!!




G5hoytnuts said:


> Wrecked this stud yesterday morning in 4b came into series of grunts. Got to share the after experiance with my two sons they love bucks. They get to see alot of buck through my Euro and Camo dipping side business. But daddys was special. Thank you good Lord.
> View attachment 2085986
> View attachment 2085990
> View attachment 2085991
> View attachment 2085992


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on darn nice buck


----------



## Ryanp019

jacobh said:


> Should probably shorten archery then too if u want to save the deer. It's not all about archery people everyone has the right to hunt not just bow hunters. We have what 3-4 months and we complain about people getting to hunt for 2 weeks. It's comical


Yea the 2 weeks of rifle probably have more effect on the deer herd then the entire archery season.


----------



## Ryanp019

jacobh said:


> Should probably shorten archery then too if u want to save the deer. It's not all about archery people everyone has the right to hunt not just bow hunters. We have what 3-4 months and we complain about people getting to hunt for 2 weeks. It's comical


Or change the 2 weeks to shotgun


----------



## jacobh

Dosent matter they pay just as much $$ as u do for a license don't they? Maybe they should get theirs cheaper and u should pay more?




QUOTE=Ryanp019;1071590048]Yea the 2 weeks of rifle probably have more effect on the deer herd then the entire archery season.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Dosent matter they pay just as much $$ as u do for a license don't they? Maybe they should get theirs cheaper and u should pay more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Ryanp019;1071590048]Yea the 2 weeks of rifle probably have more effect on the deer herd then the entire archery season.


[/QUOTE]

I don't know about anyone else but in my area I have to pay extra for an archery stamp. Standard rifle license is cheaper. lol


----------



## Ryanp019

I don't know about anyone else but in my area I have to pay extra for an archery stamp. Standard rifle license is cheaper. lol[/QUOTE]

Correct you are sir lol


----------



## Ryanp019

jacobh said:


> Dosent matter they pay just as much $$ as u do for a license don't they? Maybe they should get theirs cheaper and u should pay more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Ryanp019;1071590048]Yea the 2 weeks of rifle probably have more effect on the deer herd then the entire archery season.


[/QUOTE]

Yup they do get theirs cheaper. 16$ cheaper.


----------



## jacobh

Yea how much like $12 but get a extra 3.5 months. My point is people are saying there's no deer then want Sundays to hunt but then want to stop gun hunting because too many deer get killed lol joke


----------



## jacobh

We are the greediest group ever many say oh we need a extra week at the end and got it now it's oh we need another week and Sundays. Then it oh we aren't seeing any deer!!! U guys make me laugh. So far I've gotten from u guys on this thread. Shorten gun season, don't shoot small bucks, kill all does if u want meat, need shorter seasons for everything but archery, archers should get a extra week in Nov plus Sundays, no crossbows they should have to be in gun season, no muzzleloaders they should go in gun season. Funny u all want to shorten gun season but want to throw xbows and muzzleloaders in there. So shorten all seasons but your own!!! Nah that's not selfish


----------



## Ryanp019

It's 16$ plus the 26 or 27$ that just a rifle hunter pays. So we pay over 50% more than they do. Also as I stated 3.5 months of archery kills most likely does not even amount to 1/2 of the kills done in the 2 weeks of rifle season. How many 8 man groups of bow hunters do you see out there doing deer drives and slaughtering anything that crosses the field like the first Saturday of rifle?


----------



## Ryanp019

A lot of guys on here are seeing a lot of deer. All I'm saying is if you want MORE deer and more mature bucks then limit the weekend warriors in Orange. But this was just my opinion so I apologize if I have offended you. And yea as bow hunters we are selfish due to the fact that a lot of us pass a lot of young deer buck/doe just to see them get slaughtered in gun season.


----------



## jacobh

I hunt archery only Ryan in Pa. I just get sick of hearing people on here talking about things being bad then talking about shortening others seasons then in next breath want theirs extended. We all need to worry about what we do not others. I hope all those against guns in archery season don't plan on hunting with a bow in gun season. Like u they have a choice to pass or shoot if it's legal who cares? Do u own these deer? Funny everyone here feels they're entitled to decide the fate of these animals. They're not yours they're PAs deer if u want to control what happens get a fence and buy some deer and do as u wish. If not then what happens happens u can't control it


----------



## Ryanp019

I'm not against rifle at all. And I never said archery season needed to be longer. Now with that said I wouldn't mind seeing it start a week later and run a week later then this year.


----------



## Billy H

Too bad this thread took a bad turn.


----------



## jacobh

We just got a extra week 2 yrs ago..... Ryan like I said we all can have opinions but all we see on here is how we can change others never how we can change ourselves it's not good. Me for one Im not selfish as a bowhunter u shoot a spike and have a smile on your face I will be the 1st to congratulate u! Hunting is about the experience not about the size of antlers. If it makes u happy who am I to say u shouldn't take that animal? Again this sport would be so much better if we would just let others choose what they want to kill and us to worry about what we want. Try to just congratulate people for their harvest no matter what it is and hunting will be more enjoyable


----------



## jacobh

Billy we are discussing Pa hunting and seasons how's this a bad turn?? It's the off season so why not discuss things about hunting? We can have opinions and discuss them dosent mean the thread has turned bad does it? Nobody's calling names or getting nasty are we?


----------



## jays375

Things are a lot different this year on opinions that is for sure.Everybody needs to look at the big picture.Things aren't getting any better.


----------



## Ryanp019

Yea no one is bashing one another or insulting each other. It's just a discussion of 2 different opinions


----------



## x-finder

jacobh said:


> We are the greediest group ever many say oh we need a extra week at the end and got it now it's oh we need another week and Sundays. Then it oh we aren't seeing any deer!!! U guys make me laugh. So far I've gotten from u guys on this thread. Shorten gun season, don't shoot small bucks, kill all does if u want meat, need shorter seasons for everything but archery, archers should get a extra week in Nov plus Sundays, no crossbows they should have to be in gun season, no muzzleloaders they should go in gun season. Funny u all want to shorten gun season but want to throw xbows and muzzleloaders in there. So shorten all seasons but your own!!! Nah that's not selfish


 PA should just copy what Ohio does. Works well over there and they kill tons of giant bucks.


----------



## Ryanp019

X-finder I've never hunted Ohio so my question is... What exactly do they do differently there?


----------



## Ned250

Billy H said:


> Too bad this thread took a bad turn.


Was just thinking.... This thread went from awesome camaraderie to the local hair dresser in two pages. Have fun!


----------



## bowtechlx

Billy H said:


> Too bad this thread took a bad turn.


×'2 We did have a good streak going though. But hey nothing good last forever lol.


----------



## skinner2

Ned250 said:


> Was just thinking.... This thread went from awesome camaraderie to the local hair dresser in two pages. Have fun!


Yep.


----------



## jacobh

Anyways Ryan guess we offended others as they're panties got pulled a little tight. Forgot no discussing different opinions in Pa. Anyways good luck buddy it was nice discussing things with u but let them get back to holding hands and singing amazing grace!!!


----------



## tdj8686

G5hoytnuts said:


> Wrecked this stud yesterday morning in 4b came into series of grunts. Got to share the after experiance with my two sons they love bucks. They get to see alot of buck through my Euro and Camo dipping side business. But daddys was special. Thank you good Lord.
> View attachment 2085986
> View attachment 2085990
> View attachment 2085991
> View attachment 2085992


What is the price for a camo dip?


----------



## bowtechlx

jacobh said:


> Anyways Ryan guess we offended others as they're panties got pulled a little tight. Forgot no discussing different opinions in Pa. Anyways good luck buddy it was nice discussing things with u but let them get back to holding hands and singing amazing grace!!!


Wow, this is why I don't log on as much anymore. To many keyboard hero's. 


Back to the topic.

I do plan on hunting the second archery season. If it's cold as last winter, I will be utilizing the blind alot more. I just ordered a larger heater buddy so it should make it a lot better. I will be able to spend a lot more time in the woods.


----------



## jacobh

No I have to ask can't we discuss things anymore? Has nothing to do with a keyboard hero but man 2 guys discuss things and go back and forth a little and all of a sudden the thread turned bad and is ruined?? Come on man get real. It's a Pa thread though maybe we could discuss things about Pa but guess not


----------



## tdj8686

Applebag said:


> That's tough. Although he is pretty damn big for a six pointer. Looks a bit older too. I might have shot him just to get him out of the gene pool.


I agree. He is a mature deer. I do not believe he would get much bigger than this. This may be as big as he would get.


----------



## jays375

Where I live the big hunting gangs are basically gone.So much of the hunting ground is gone.Are group disbanded quite some time ago.We only shot doe during muzzle loader second season.Concentrated efforts on big bucks in rifle season.Basically everybody has done this also.Now things are very quite.Glad doe are only allowed second week.It got bad for a while.Never saw any big doe for a while.Actually a lot of people don't even hunt they got so disgusted.


----------



## Ryanp019

bowtechlx said:


> ×'2 We did have a good streak going though. But hey nothing good last forever lol.


My apologies gentlemen. Let us get back on topic. Ok so who's out today with stick and string and what are you all seeing???


----------



## Billy H

bowtechlx said:


> .
> 
> Back to the topic.
> 
> I do plan on hunting the second archery season. If it's cold as last winter, I will be utilizing the blind alot more. I just ordered a larger heater buddy so it should make it a lot better. I will be able to spend a lot more time in the woods.



Been toying with the idea of a ground blind. Spent the early morning today moving a stand to take advantage of a southern exposed hillside for late season archery. My son still has his buck tag to fill. If this winter is like last the deer should be using it.


----------



## Applebag

x-finder said:


> PA should just copy what Ohio does. Works well over there and they kill tons of giant bucks.


I'm not sure about Ohio. But I'm all down for trying anything to have some more quality like they do. However I think our situation is different due to the sheer amount of hunters in our state. Regardless of what we use to kill. There is a buttload of us lol. Take a look at this. Im not sure of how current it is, it was sent to me last year and I'm not sure of its origins. But it's interesting to say the least.


----------



## bghunter7777

Applebag said:


> I'm not sure about Ohio. But I'm all down for trying anything to have some more quality like they do. However I think our situation is different due to the sheer amount of hunters in our state. Regardless of what we use to kill. There is a buttload of us lol. Take a look at this. Im not sure of how current it is, it was sent to me last year and I'm not sure of its origins. But it's interesting to say the least.


One any deer tag no exceptions this is not a permanent fix but would be a resolution for 3/5 years to let the herd stabilize.


----------



## jesses80

there shouldn't be no limits we as hunters need to change we don't no better we contributed to what has come of our deer herd and things won't change until we do enough of the singling each other out hunting is turning into a greedy sport anymore.


----------



## jacobh

We'll said Jesse


----------



## DustinArner

Billy H said:


> Your nuts,, If guys were shooting five bucks and not tagging them I would have the law on their azz's in a heartbeat. This is what happens when you turn hunting into a game with a pot full of money at the end. Also it is all about EGO, and chest thumping. Turns my stomach. If I were you I would stop the pool immediately and give everyone their money back.


These people didn't place. One never entering a deer shot a "few" his friends say. The other just got bumped out of 3rd so no harm done. They won't be in next year. These people don't even do it for the money. They just do it regardless. The whole thing has nothing to do about the money. It's simply a way to keep everyone communicating like a deer camp all archery season. In the event someone shoots a slammer the first place prize always gets used for the mount. Second and Third is so it's fair to everyone that shoots smaller buck to have a chance to place. Just making a point about how just 5 people shooting 3-10 deer a year can drastically affect an areas hunting.


----------



## bowtechlx

Billy H said:


> Been toying with the idea of a ground blind. Spent the early morning today moving a stand to take advantage of a southern exposed hillside for late season archery. My son still has his buck tag to fill. If this winter is like last the deer should be using it.


The second season can be pretty fun to hunt. It's harder to harvest a larger buck, but their travel patten turns pretty predictable. They are all about food and cover. If you find a good place between the two, ( where a blind can be set up ) u can see alot of deer. It's a great opportunity to teach your son about deer habits. My son's and I also practice guessing and ranging animals for fun. 

If you do get a ground blind, make sure you get a nice well made one, and make sure that its pretty good sized. Also make sure you get comfortable seats, the cheap ones suck and they will put your legs to sleep alot. Amazon has good deals on the buddy heaters, and they also have good deals on seats, just read the reviews on the seats before buying them.


----------



## PAdorn

I'm looking forward to second season. This is going to be my first trying it


----------



## bowtechlx

PAdorn said:


> I'm looking forward to second season. This is going to be my first trying it


It's a lot of fun as long as your warm. If you bundle up well and keep your feet and hands warm you can make it through each set easily. Only bad thing is pulling your bow back after setting in the cold for so long, and sometimes it's hard to pull your bow back because of all the stuff u have on. If I don't get a mature buck in the first season I usually drop my draw weight down 5-8 lbs for the second season. It make it easier to draw you bow back after sitting in the cold for so long and enables you to draw your bow easier with all the cloths you have on. 

Make sure you also practice with all the gear you plan to wear before hitting the woods. I usually also use an arm guard during the second season to prevent the string from smacking my thick jacket.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HBS ...if you try it probably wonder how you made it this long without one.

I am in KS now 17 degrees with 5 - 10 mph winds and don't even have gloves on...

Joe


----------



## Applebag

I've been trying to give my brain some time to recover from all the reading and thinking about deer but it's not working. I have a serious problem. 
We should start a deer anonymous club. Although all we would do is talk about hunting.
I could see 12 Ringer crying now. "Stupid six... He walked right by me at 13 yards. (Wipes tears). I let him go!!! I promised myself... I wouldn't cry"


----------



## mathews xt 600

What?


LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe we should change the rule to any bow having wheel or cam and fired with a trigger or triggered mechanism. Then you real men can use a recurve or longbow.
> 
> You just want to make other people follow your preferences....


----------



## nicko

If you aren't hunting the post-Christmas season, you're missing out on a great time of the year to hunt.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> If you aren't hunting the post-Christmas season, you're missing out on a great time of the year to hunt.


Especially those who didn't see much action during the rut. I was seeing plenty of cruising deer but they don't seem to use our spot to bed during the day. 

But, like clockwork, every year they are on the property first thing in the morning feeding on acorns. They leave mid day. And are back just before dusk. I love winter patterns. 

However, I have never used grunt or wheeze calls during December. Can anyone attest to having had them work? Using a bow this year will make it tougher to get a good shot. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> If you aren't hunting the post-Christmas season, you're missing out on a great time of the year to hunt.


X2, IMO its some of the best hunting the colder the better .


----------



## pope125

And went out today to move some of my cameras around , pull the one camera thats in front of my stand and start to walk out and there is a dead buck that was 25 yds from my stand. Its was gut shot with a crossbow. Tip of the arrow was sticking out of the cuts with no broad head on it and the tip was not broke off. EXPLAIN THAT ?


----------



## jesses80

agree the second season is some of the best as long as you can handle the cold also is a great time to try spot and stalking with the bow really the only time it stinks is if they lost there head gear and you don't no what your killing buck wise.


----------



## jesses80

so rut wise what have you guys learned and noticed to be the most different in the last 10 or so years since the doe decline has it been better or worse in your opinions.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Squirrel said:


> My early season ended with not a ton of deer sightings, but I only had two sits this year where I didn't at least see one deer. Last year I only saw 4 deer the entire season. This year I didn't keep count (that was depressing last year lol) but I saw a lot more than that. I missed a BIG 7 pt (would have been a 9 but his brows were broke off) the day after Halloween. He came right in to calling and then dropped and spun at the shot and I just missed at 12 yards. I passed a few does over the course of the season due to the low sightings I had last year, and this past Friday I killed a nice 6 pt on in the same general area on state forest land at about 1:30pm. It was chasing a doe and really rutted up. 22 yard shot, double lung, my 58# bow buried the arrow 6-8" in the ground, and the buck only went about 75 yards.
> 
> I also killed a big old doe in Ohio and am still chasing a few nice bucks over there.
> 
> Friday's Buck:


Congrats Squirrel


----------



## nicko

The biggest challenge of the 2nd season is handling the cold and the wind. If the wind eats through your clothes, you're done. I spent one of these seasons suffering on stand and shivering within 2 hours. I invested in minus 33 merino long underwear, a Cabelas wind shear vest and wind shear hand muff and a one piece insulated coverall. The only thing that gets cold on me when hunting like this is my feet. 

Dressing properly is your first priority.


----------



## rambofirstblood

pope125 said:


> And went out today to move some of my cameras around , pull the one camera thats in front of my stand and start to walk out and there is a dead buck that was 25 yds from my stand. Its was gut shot with a crossbow. Tip of the arrow was sticking out of the cuts with no broad head on it and the tip was not broke off. EXPLAIN THAT ?


That sucks, I would look at the entrance and see if it had a broad head on it to begin with.


----------



## Bwana

Ryanp019 said:


> X-finder I've never hunted Ohio so my question is... What exactly do they do differently there?


First:Get rid of half the hunters
Second:Shotgun only, gun season
Third:Get rid of the "brown it's down" gang


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The biggest challenge of the 2nd season is handling the cold and the wind. If the wind eats through your clothes, you're done. I spent one of these seasons suffering on stand and shivering within 2 hours. I invested in minus 33 merino long underwear, a Cabelas wind shear vest and wind shear hand muff and a one piece insulated coverall. The only thing that gets cold on me when hunting like this is my feet.
> 
> Dressing properly is your first priority.


I worked outside for over 20 years and the cold never bothered me until like 5 years ago, know I can't even take the cold . So I did a little research and ended up buying and IWOM suit . The suit is unreal, you'll never get cold again . I used it last year in Ohio, 3 days in a row never made it above 20 and never got cold .


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> The biggest challenge of the 2nd season is handling the cold and the wind. If the wind eats through your clothes, you're done. I spent one of these seasons suffering on stand and shivering within 2 hours. I invested in minus 33 merino long underwear, a Cabelas wind shear vest and wind shear hand muff and a one piece insulated coverall. The only thing that gets cold on me when hunting like this is my feet.
> 
> Dressing properly is your first priority.


I usually like taking a flintlock out second season, but I am taking the bow some this year. I actually have a better chance at hitting one with the bow. But I definitely agree with you Nick, the second season is great! So many less people in the woods.


----------



## Billy H

bowtechlx said:


> The second season can be pretty fun to hunt. It's harder to harvest a larger buck, but their travel patten turns pretty predictable. They are all about food and cover. If you find a good place between the two, ( where a blind can be set up ) u can see alot of deer. It's a great opportunity to teach your son about deer habits. My son's and I also practice guessing and ranging animals for fun.
> 
> If you do get a ground blind, make sure you get a nice well made one, and make sure that its pretty good sized. Also make sure you get comfortable seats, the cheap ones suck and they will put your legs to sleep alot. Amazon has good deals on the buddy heaters, and they also have good deals on seats, just read the reviews on the seats before buying them.


good for info on the blinds . Still not sure ill go that route and if I do it'll be late season only.. As far teaching my son about deer habits,, He is 35 years old and has quite a few deer under his belt. LOL. I am a big fan of the late season. I am hoping to get out on a property where I can fill my doe tag. The HBS looks like a good investment.


----------



## vonfoust

Bwana said:


> First:Get rid of half the hunters
> Second:Shotgun only, gun season
> Third:Get rid of the "brown it's down" gang


#1 yes
#2 only one week also
#3 I spent over a decade living in Ohio. They are just as bad with brown it's down. #1 and 2 just don't decimate the herd quite as bad as here.


----------



## Bwana

vonfoust said:


> #1 yes
> #2 only one week also
> #3 I spent over a decade living in Ohio. They are just as bad with brown it's down. #1 and 2 just don't decimate the herd quite as bad as here.


I'm in 2b, the gun season lasts a lot longer than 1 week  They slaughter the herd here, many "does" shot are button bucks.


----------



## Mr. October

dspell20 said:


> If that one or two guys don't kill dozens of deer in the special reg areas no one will. My experience in Allegheny County is 99% of hunters go after big bucks and wont shoot does. Allegheny County (at least certain Townships/boros should be earn a buck)
> 
> As for the number of tags that is the insurance companies influence on the PGC


All of special regs out here is a kill fest. With unlimited tags if it's,brown it's down.


----------



## Pistolero17

Bwana said:


> I'm in 2b, the gun season lasts a lot longer than 1 week  They slaughter the herd here, many "does" shot are button bucks.


Was thinking the same thing, in 5C gun season is way longer than 2 weeks, Dec 26th - Jan. 24th along with Dec 1st - 13th. Definitely need less hunters, way too many people out there.


----------



## Darkvador

x-finder said:


> PA should just copy what Ohio does. Works well over there and they kill tons of giant bucks.


Been hunting Ohio for more than 20 years. Don't kid yourself, they are backsliding. If we were more like them then half the guys on this Pa thread would be complaining they no longer have good places to hunt because out of state money bags leased up all the land. Watch what you wish for.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

jacobh said:


> So I I'm hearing u right the times feeder was to keep them from going nocturnal??? Seriously? Do these things have vacuums to sweep up the corn at dusk? What makes u think for one second that the deer won't just let the corn scattered on the ground til dark? If this is the logic behind it I give up that has to be the dimbest thing I've heard. I was told the spread of CWD was the reason baiting was stopped that said if what u said is the actual reason they're dumber then I thought originally


Yes you are understanding that a timed feeder does help promote daytime feeding. You keeping speaking in terms of absolutes. no an electronic feeder does not 100% keep deer from feeding at night. it does however limit the amount of corn out at one time, raising the level of competition for it, encouraging the deer to move for it during daylight when they normally would wait till dark. Not sure who the "they" are that told you they stopped baiting because CWD but if that was the case then why would they have brought it back? The original reason baiting ended in the first place was because of a 5 year sunset clause they placed on the baiting regulation. they tabled the issue at the end of the 5 years thus causing baiting to become illegal again. hope that clears things up a little for you.


----------



## jacobh

Ok well I still don't see the logic there but I believe u... I was told CWD is spread through saliva and bait piles are a big contributer to this and that's why piles should not be used. That was from the guys here on AT!!! Anyways I do not bait and will not but didn't see the reaoning not to. The reasoning I heard from local shop was they simply said it didn't work as they intended??? Take it for what it's worth. What's the 5 yr clause? Baiting was only legal for 1 season??


----------



## Bwana

Darkvador said:


> Been hunting Ohio for more than 20 years. Don't kid yourself, they are backsliding. If we were more like them then half the guys on this Pa thread would be complaining they no longer have good places to hunt because out of state money bags leased up all the land. Watch what you wish for.


I'd rather lease to hunt big bucks, and have a healthy herd...than continue hunting for young bucks, and the terrible buck/doe ratio in Pa....then listen to everyone asking "where is the rut ?" 

I travel to 3 other states to hunt whitetail, they all are far superior to Pa hunting...Pa sucks big time


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

jacobh said:


> Ok well I still don't see the logic there but I believe u... I was told CWD is spread through saliva and bait piles are a big contributer to this and that's why piles should not be used. That was from the guys here on AT!!! Anyways I do not bait and will not but didn't see the reaoning not to. The reasoning I heard from local shop was they simply said it didn't work as they intended??? Take it for what it's worth. What's the 5 yr clause? Baiting was only legal for 1 season??


You're correct that CWD does spread from saliva contact. A bait pile would be an area where that could happen but so is any water source or crop field. The baiting regulation as it was before (you could bait with whatever in any kind of feeder) did work but it also came with some drawbacks. I personally believe it helped promote nocturnal feeding b/c they could go to any gravity feeder all night and everyone and their brother had one out. Hence the reason for the new regulations about a timed feeder with less than 5 gallons on the ground at anyone time. The sunset clause was they said ok we're going to try baiting for 5 years and see what happens, at the end of the 5 years if we don't bring it back up or don't decide to continue it, it will become illegal again. and thats what happened.


----------



## jacobh

So this yr is the 5th yr? Yea it's just strange because the 1st yr u weren't allowed to use feeders and this time u are. Thanks


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

i'm not sure if they put a clause on baiting this time around but the first round was a few years back and it ended around 2006??, then there was a few years of no baiting, and now they brought it back with the new electronic and quantity regulations, as well as a permit required to be on file with pgc and you must have the permit on you while hunting the feeder.


----------



## fiveohrsp

Ive been keeping tabs on this thread and feel Im right on par with most of the rest of the 5C guys. Im extremely lucky to have plenty of properties to hunt in the Quakertown area. I walk out my back door to 35 acres of bucks countys finest. My Aunt has 50 acres in bedminster. 30 acre farm in Perkasie. 45 acres in Haycock. I dont have to be in work until 10am, and have off wednesdays thursdays and saturdays. I have PLENTY of time to hunt. I run 5 cameras all summer and fall. 

The lack of mature deer disgusts me. I have had ZERO opportunities at a mature buck or doe this year. I cant kill a deer to save my life. I have seen 17 deer from the stand this year, fawns included. It keeps getting harder to wake up in the morning to sit in the woods and freeze my nuts off to watch some squirrels chase each other around and listen to people blow leaves in their 1 acre yard for 3+ hours (not sure what they do the whole time lol)

Not sure what recommendations I would have for the PGC. we are already shotgun only. I guess the doe season from mid sept straight through gun season may be a bit overkill. Maybe rid shotgun for does late season? Another issue I see is it seems everyone feeds deer around here, EVERYONE. Why would deer waste their time walking when they could just sit in someones yard and be fat all day?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

fiveohrsp said:


> Ive been keeping tabs on this thread and feel Im right on par with most of the rest of the 5C guys. Im extremely lucky to have plenty of properties to hunt in the Quakertown area. I walk out my back door to 35 acres of bucks countys finest. My Aunt has 50 acres in bedminster. 30 acre farm in Perkasie. 45 acres in Haycock. I dont have to be in work until 10am, and have off wednesdays thursdays and saturdays. I have PLENTY of time to hunt. I run 5 cameras all summer and fall.
> 
> The lack of mature deer disgusts me. I have had ZERO opportunities at a mature buck or doe this year. I cant kill a deer to save my life. I have seen 17 deer from the stand this year, fawns included. It keeps getting harder to wake up in the morning to sit in the woods and freeze my nuts off to watch some squirrels chase each other around and listen to people blow leaves in their 1 acre yard for 3+ hours (not sure what they do the whole time lol)
> 
> Not sure what recommendations I would have for the PGC. we are already shotgun only. I guess the doe season from mid sept straight through gun season may be a bit overkill. Maybe rid shotgun for does late season? Another issue I see is it seems everyone feeds deer around here, EVERYONE. Why would deer waste their time walking when they could just sit in someones yard and be fat all day?


hey, hey, hey, leaf blowing is hard work! the more you gather the longer the pile takes to move... and thats with no wind! lol


----------



## Darkvador

Bwana said:


> I'd rather lease to hunt big bucks, and have a healthy herd...than continue hunting for young bucks, and the terrible buck/doe ratio in Pa....then listen to everyone asking "where is the rut ?"
> 
> I travel to 3 other states to hunt whitetail, they all are far superior to Pa hunting...Pa sucks big time


I just spent 15 days in Ohio and everyone was asking where is the rut also.


----------



## LetThemGrow

x-finder said:


> PA should just copy what Ohio does. Works well over there and they kill tons of giant bucks.


How many licensed hunters there vs here?


----------



## Xforce41

Why doesn't everyone take a page out of the anti hunters book and buy as many doe tags as they can and just not use them. Antis pool their money and buy as many tags as they can in an effort to save deer. The game commission can do whatever they want with the seasons and tag allocations. But it's we the hunters that are digging our own graves.


----------



## PAdorn

Bwana said:


> I'd rather lease to hunt big bucks, and have a healthy herd...than continue hunting for young bucks, and the terrible buck/doe ratio in Pa....then listen to everyone asking "where is the rut ?"
> 
> I travel to 3 other states to hunt whitetail, they all are far superior to Pa hunting...Pa sucks big time


I'm not sure about ratio but I hunt in central pa and the last three days of hunting I saw 15 different bucks 8 does and 7 fawns. And out of those 15 bucks there were 3- 1 1/2 year old spikes, two year and a half six points. 7 -2 1/2 year olds and 3- 3 1/2 plus. The one bedded down 25 yards from me in the only spot I couldn't shoot... then winds shifted and he was gone. Now I know I'm fortunate because we have about 1000 acres we own and manage.


----------



## jacobh

I buy 10 tags a yr and use 1-2 tops from different areas


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

i typically buy 9 tags a year. have never filled more than 5


----------



## jacobh

Dorn I too saw many bucks but only 6 does. I've seen 20 bucks mostly small. That said don't u think the buck to doe ratio is way off with these numbers we have? So now what do we do since only 1 buck can be killed a yr and right now I have and u have about 3-4 bucks per doe. How do u fix it?


----------



## Bwana

PAdorn said:


> I'm not sure about ratio but I hunt in central pa and the last three days of hunting I saw 15 different bucks 8 does and 7 fawns. And out of those 15 bucks there were 3- 1 1/2 year old spikes, two year and a half six points. 7 -2 1/2 year olds and 3- 3 1/2 plus. The one bedded down 25 yards from me in the only spot I couldn't shoot... then winds shifted and he was gone. Now I know I'm fortunate because we have about 1000 acres we own and manage.


The does are in lock down, and scared to death to snap a twig ...but if you think you're in a trophy state with quality herd management, please stay here and enjoy it.


----------



## Double"O"

Bwana said:


> First:Get rid of half the hunters
> Second:Shotgun only, gun season
> Third:Get rid of the "brown it's down" gang


Why get rid of rifles? A shotgun can be and is accurate to 200yds, same with an inline smokepole.
i have shot more deer than i can count off hand with a rifle and not ome of them was more than 200yds away...infact i cant remember shooting over 150yds at a deer.

Weapons regs wont change much (unless guys just quit because they refuse to change) 

What needs to happen is a mentality change amoung hunters. 1st we need to stick together and quite *****ing about other hunting styles. 2nd we need to cut anterless alocations for a few seasons. 3rd we need to get hunters to report thier damn kills!


----------



## Darkvador

Freezer fillers in all seasons are killing us. If you want an exciting rut, you have to have enough doe to continuously put that stink in the woods for a week. Just because YOU think your area has enough doe, doesn't mean it's so. The massive reduction in the doe herd makes bucks not have to work so hard during the rut which helps them survive the winter. The problem is ruts are so mundane now that they can handle most of their business at night. Think about it. We see them ramp up every year then they quickly backslide into their nocturnal routines. It's simple, just not enough doe getting hot to keep them on their feet.


----------



## PAdorn

jacobh said:


> Dorn I too saw many bucks but only 6 does. I've seen 20 bucks mostly small. That said don't u think the buck to doe ratio is way off with these numbers we have? So now what do we do since only 1 buck can be killed a yr and right now I have and u have about 3-4 bucks per doe. How do u fix it?


Honestly.... I'm not sure. Haha. Right now, we have a no doe kill policy on our property. This was the first year of that. So we'll see next year how things look.


----------



## Applebag

Darkvador said:


> Freezer fillers in all seasons are killing us. If you want an exciting rut, you have to have enough doe to continuously put that stink in the woods for a week. Just because YOU think your area has enough doe, doesn't mean it's so. The massive reduction in the doe herd makes bucks not have to work so hard during the rut which helps them survive the winter. The problem is ruts are so mundane now that they can handle most of their business at night. Think about it. We see them ramp up every year then they quickly backslide into their nocturnal routines. It's simple, just not enough doe getting hot to keep them on their feet.


I'm having a hard time understanding why less does means less competition for booty. (Not arguing just genuinely don't understand) But I agree, the deer I've been seeing snapped right back into nocturnal patterns after Nov 7th


----------



## Bwana

Darkvador said:


> Freezer fillers in all seasons are killing us. If you want an exciting rut, you have to have enough doe to continuously put that stink in the woods for a week. Just because YOU think your area has enough doe, doesn't mean it's so. The massive reduction in the doe herd makes bucks not have to work so hard during the rut which helps them survive the winter. The problem is ruts are so mundane now that they can handle most of their business at night. Think about it. We see them ramp up every year then they quickly backslide into their nocturnal routines. It's simple, just not enough doe getting hot to keep them on their feet.


I'm afraid you don't have a clue as to how the rut works, you're certainly not understanding the slow/fast periods of activity in the whitetails world. Confusing your lack of deer sightings, versus what's really going on in the woods...was the first mistake. Your 1000 acres of private controlled land, isn't indicative of any average Pa. hunter...that's a fact.


----------



## Darkvador

Bwana said:


> I'm afraid you don't have a clue as to how the rut works, you're certainly not understanding the slow/fast periods of activity in the whitetails world. Confusing your lack of deer sightings, versus what's really going on in the woods...was the first mistake. Your 1000 acres of private controlled land, isn't indicative of any average Pa. hunter...that's a fact.


I don't have 1,000 controlled acres in Pa. You have the wrong dude. I do understand how the rut works. Been bow hunting it for 34 years and keeping records.


----------



## PAdorn

Bwana said:


> I'm afraid you don't have a clue as to how the rut works, you're certainly not understanding the slow/fast periods of activity in the whitetails world. Confusing your lack of deer sightings, versus what's really going on in the woods...was the first mistake. Your 1000 acres of private controlled land, isn't indicative of any average Pa. hunter...that's a fact.


I never said it was, but in my area of 4a, that's how it is. It also helps being surrounded by neighbors that pretty much manage the same way we do... although the West part of our property borders game lands but hardly anyone hunts it.


----------



## Bwana

Darkvador said:


> I just spent 15 days in Ohio and everyone was asking where is the rut also.





Darkvador said:


> I don't have 1,000 controlled acres in Pa. You have the wrong dude. I do understand how the rut works. Been bow hunting it for 34 years and keeping records.


If you spent 15 days in Ohio like I just did, and didn't see a rut...then you don't understand the rut at all.



PAdorn said:


> Honestly.... I'm not sure. Haha. Right now, we have a no doe kill policy on our property. This was the first year of that. So we'll see next year how things look.


You definitely don't understand deer management or rut behavior.


----------



## Darkvador

Bwana said:


> If you spent 15 days in Ohio like I just did, and didn't see a rut...then you don't understand the rut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely don't understand deer management or rut behavior.


Oh I had a rut but I also have a doe sanctuary.


----------



## jesses80

my conclusion to.


Darkvador said:


> Freezer fillers in all seasons are killing us. If you want an exciting rut, you have to have enough doe to continuously put that stink in the woods for a week. Just because YOU think your area has enough doe, doesn't mean it's so. The massive reduction in the doe herd makes bucks not have to work so hard during the rut which helps them survive the winter. The problem is ruts are so mundane now that they can handle most of their business at night. Think about it. We see them ramp up every year then they quickly backslide into their nocturnal routines. It's simple, just not enough doe getting hot to keep them on their feet.


----------



## Chad B.

All this talk has me thinking. I live on 22 acres and border with 4 other neighbors that total 230 acres of woods. My father and I are the only ones that hunt. I take one doe a year and so does my father. We like to wait for mature buck and have not taken one in the 12 years of living here. I still see small bucks a lot and used to see a lot of doe, 13 a night until this year. My father and I saw more buck than doe, with the biggest buck being a 6 point with maybe a 14 inch spread. I honestly think poachers are the biggest problem. I live in the country and a lot of people around here think they can just shoot whatever. Most around here cut their own deer up so how would anyone know. No matter what the PGC does, they will never be able to control it. More woods than officers. My family and I eat 2 deer a year, so call me a freezer filler, but it is the only red meat we eat and will always shoot a doe. I have given up on the "trophy" aspect of hunting. Any deer with a bow is a trophy.


----------



## Darkvador

Chad B. said:


> All this talk has me thinking. I live on 22 acres and border with 4 other neighbors that total 230 acres of woods. My father and I are the only ones that hunt. I take one doe a year and so does my father. We like to wait for mature buck and have not taken one in the 12 years of living here. I still see small bucks a lot and used to see a lot of doe, 13 a night until this year. My father and I saw more buck than doe, with the biggest buck being a 6 point with maybe a 14 inch spread. I honestly think poachers are the biggest problem. I live in the country and a lot of people around here think they can just shoot whatever. Most around here cut their own deer up so how would anyone know. No matter what the PGC does, they will never be able to control it. More woods than officers. My family and I eat 2 deer a year, so call me a freezer filler, but it is the only red meat we eat and will always shoot a doe. I have given up on the "trophy" aspect of hunting. Any deer with a bow is a trophy.


My freezer filler comment was not directed at guys like you.


----------



## Chad B.

Darkvador said:


> My freezer filler comment was not directed at guys like you.


Thank you!


----------



## jesses80

hunter numbers are down ,deer numbers are down posted and leased land growing at a alarming rate every year and where do deer go when public hunting lands get invaded by hunters they go to these posted lands or leases where there is less hunters and less intrusion why cause they feel safer see I think there is a management going on that we might be blind to see and in the next 5 to 10 years things will be really bad for us hunters.


----------



## Pistolero17

jesses80 said:


> hunter numbers are down ,deer numbers are down posted and leased land growing at a alarming rate every year and where do deer go when public hunting lands get invaded by hunters they go to these posted lands or leases where there is less hunters and less intrusion why cause they feel safer see I think there is a management going on that we might be blind to see and in the next 5 to 10 years things will be really bad for us hunters.


I agree totally with you. 5-10 years from now are going to be bad for those who don't have their own land, but for those that do have their own land it will be fine as long as they manage correctly. 5c is already so far screwed up. 5 years ago I had a healthy heard of doe, this year with cameras up and being in the woods there are 2 adult doe and 1 fawn all season.


----------



## PAdorn

Bwana said:


> If you spent 15 days in Ohio like I just did, and didn't see a rut...then you don't understand the rut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely don't understand deer management or rut behavior.


Ok Dr. Deer. Lets hear your opinion on how it should be done?? Your quick to criticize but don't offer any solutions. I already said I'm no expert. So if you are, give me some tips. I've been seeing about 3 bucks to every doe on average. Alot of decent 2.5 year old bucks and 5 130"+ on our property. I would like a few more doe to make the average about 2-1. So what's the suggestion?


----------



## Mathias

After a dismal early season, it's time for me to re-think hunting strategy.
A busy year with the home move prevented me from spending the time/effort up north at the get-away to plant quality food plots. Next year, that's going to change, we have some really nice deer up there and it's kind of like doing an out-of-state hunt, but it's free!
On the home front, a couple new properties is in order, one large piece is falling to a developer.
My opinions may not be popular but their mine, based upon what I believe is true based upon my observations. Since the inclusion of the crossbow in the season, more and more people are "bow hunters". I see more block targets in yards every year. Every year i see fewer doe and far fewer small bucks, they ones that would grow into the ones my buds and I like to target. Unfortunately they (crossbows) won't be going away and hopefully they get put aside, like the trendy Harley's in so many garages and the purists will remain in the woods October and early November.
Stop the 2 week early doe season in SE Pa. Start the regular season a week later and run it a week longer.
Looking forward to getting back in the stand with my bow after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I'd like I ask a question to all of you guys complaining in 5c. How many of you have more than 1 doe tag in your possession? If you do then you are part of the problem and quit whining. I used to live in in bucks county and know plenty of guys with 10 plus doe tags and plan to use all of them. I usually take a doe if I can because the farmers property I hunt wants me to take one. Here in 2g I see deer all day but there are limited tags and 1 per person. 5c is pretty much doomed and the hunters don't realize they are doing their part to help eliminate them.


----------



## nicko

How does simply possessing more than 1 doe tag in 5C make one part of the problem? If you are FILLING multiple tags, then you have a starting point to make that assertion. 

I get two tags for 5C every year and have done so for about 8 years. Only in 2009 did I fill both. I filled none in 2013, 1 in 2012, none in 2011, none in 2010, two in 2009, one in 2008, none in 2007, and one in 2006. Out of 8 years, that's 5 out of 16 tags filled so that hardly makes me part of the problem.

The problem is unlimited tags and one hunter getting 10+ deer.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> And went out today to move some of my cameras around , pull the one camera thats in front of my stand and start to walk out and there is a dead buck that was 25 yds from my stand. Its was gut shot with a crossbow. Tip of the arrow was sticking out of the cuts with no broad head on it and the tip was not broke off. EXPLAIN THAT ?


As the deer was running through brush or saplings, the broad head was unscrewed as it made contact with the vegetation. It happened to me.


----------



## jesses80

like I said I think there is a deer management program in place and a shift of power that a lot of hunters are blindly not seeing I could be wrong and I sure hope so but I try to understand why things are being done or allowed to be done with our deer herd it won't be long before pa is like other states where public grounds will not be a good place to hunt and you will be force to be paying to hunt leases ,private land ,or a hunting preserve.


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> How does simply possessing more than 1 doe tag in 5C make one part of the problem? If you are FILLING multiple tags, then you have a starting point to make that assertion.
> 
> I get two tags for 5C every year and have done so for about 8 years. Only in 2009 did I fill both. I filled none in 2013, 1 in 2012, none in 2011, none in 2010, two in 2009, one in 2008, none in 2007, and one in 2006. Out of 8 years, that's 5 out of 16 tags filled so that hardly makes me part of the problem.
> 
> The problem is unlimited tags and one hunter getting 10+ deer.


I'm just saying you for example purchase 2 doe tags. I have seen countless posts by you and others about no deer sightings through the season. You buy two doe tags for the fun of it no you buy them to shoot does. More does you shoot less deer you will see when there isn't much deer to begin with. Now whatever you chose to do with your tags is your choice but don't go flaming on at about how the game commission sucks because they sell doe tags and there is no deer. Pretty simple theory the more does you shoot when there isn't that many deer to around means an even weaker herd next year and the year after. I'll get flamed for posting this it's the AT way but keep shooting them and then blame the PGC and shotgun hunters.


----------



## Pistolero17

Hey Abbott said:


> I'd like I ask a question to all of you guys complaining in 5c. How many of you have more than 1 doe tag in your possession? If you do then you are part of the problem and quit whining. I used to live in in bucks county and know plenty of guys with 10 plus doe tags and plan to use all of them. I usually take a doe if I can because the farmers property I hunt wants me to take one. Here in 2g I see deer all day but there are limited tags and 1 per person. 5c is pretty much doomed and the hunters don't realize they are doing their part to help eliminate them.


Abbott, you would have to assume people are educated enough not to kill any does. I think the majority of people who frequent AT are aware of the problems in 5C because they care about seeing deer and want what is best, but so many people do not care, that is why they have to be policed by taking away the early season and limiting tags. 

And like Mathias said above more "bow hunters". Not saying all crossbow hunters are brown and down, but who are the majority of crossbow hunters?


----------



## jacobh

Great ASSUMPTION!!! I buy 10 tags with no intentions on filling them but buy them so some moron can't buy 30 tags and fill them. If I fill 2 I still save 8 deer no???



QUOTE=Hey Abbott;1071596566]I'm just saying you for example purchase 2 doe tags. I have seen countless posts by you and others about no deer sightings through the season. You buy two doe tags for the fun of it no you buy them to shoot does. More does you shoot less deer you will see when there isn't much deer to begin with. Now whatever you chose to do with your tags is your choice but don't go flaming on at about how the game commission sucks because they sell doe tags and there is no deer. Pretty simple theory the more does you shoot when there isn't that many deer to around means an even weaker herd next year and the year after. I'll get flamed for posting this it's the AT way but keep shooting them and then blame the PGC and shotgun hunters.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 138104

Wow, the season ends and the gloves come off!


----------



## jacobh

People here are the ones that scare me the most. For 2 seasons I've been saying there's not as many deer and guys on here go to your lazy an not looking, get new properties, do your homework, and there's tons of deer. Now everyone's seeing it and now there's a problem. There's been issues for yrs people were just to blind by the big buck craze to see it!!





Pistolero17 said:


> Abbott, you would have to assume people are educated enough not to kill any does. I think the majority of people who frequent AT are aware of the problems in 5C because they care about seeing deer and want what is best, but so many people do not care, that is why they have to be policed by taking away the early season and limiting tags.
> 
> And like Mathias said above more "bow hunters". Not saying all crossbow hunters are brown and down, but who are the majority of crossbow hunters?


----------



## PAdorn

Hey fellas in sure you'll see this picture sooner or later. This buck was shot this past weekend in 4a. 
There is a high fence operation called whitetail ridge that had a couple bucks get loose a few months ago. This is one of them. Shot within 1/2 mile from where it escaped. This place is only a couple mile from where I work. So I figured I'd let you all know before the rumor mill starts. Now question I have is, can this buck be entered as a state record??? IMO it shouldn't because of being high fence. What's all of your opinions?? BTW I know the guy in the picture. He teaches at our local high school


----------



## jesses80

in my opinion no it should not be aloud but boy it's a dandy congrats one bruiser for sure.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Great ASSUMPTION!!! I buy 10 tags with no intentions on filling them but buy them so some moron can't buy 30 tags and fill them. If I fill 2 I still save 8 deer no???


But then I can't even get a doe tag this year because they are sold out. I bought my license a week before opening day of archery and was denied because people buy them up months in advance. I personally know 5 people who do the same thing year after year, buying up all these tags and not using them, manipulating a system that they believe is broken and in turn, making things worse. If a guy is THAT into 30 doe's, he will get the tags before they run out, your extra 8 tags aren't making a difference.

For the record, I've never harvested a doe before, I've never even attempted to buy a tag until this year. The only reason I wanted to get one was to up my chances of getting meat for my family because I couldn't go out last year and we are out.

So thanks to all the PETA anti kill doe tag purchases and also a big thanks to all the guys who think only their arrows are righteous enough to harvest a doe.


----------



## 138104

Hopefully that stud bred a few does!


----------



## TRex18

Well, after reading the last few pages on here, this is my rebuttal. 

The deer management program that was implemented 15 years ago, (I think that's close), and I read the document, was more of a push to save a forest, (above I-80 is where I hunt and Armstrong County), and at the same time knock the herd down. Generating bigger, more quality bucks....with lower herd numbers and antler restrictions for bucks to gain age. I feel what hunters really mixed up , was we believed the main goal reason was to turn PA into a Illinois or Ohio Giant Buck Producing State. It was to help with yes making larger bucks, but the main goal was to save the forests. The herd was out of control and crushing any new growth at least above I-80. That will be tough not impossible but very tough because of our difference in Geographical layout. Iowa Illinois Ohio, large Agriculture states....and I mean large. Number of hunters per mile is also different in those with PA's being very high. I'm not saying I'm right, or anyone else is wrong. That's just what I have read in the PGC document. 

But what I am saying is ....I truly enjoy bowhunting PA every year no matter what the restriction is. If you don't, then leave. Go somewhere else. Don't bash my state. Move to Ohio, or somewhere else. More bucks for me. Its out of my control to what we do or say in the restriction process so deal with it. Nobody likes complainers or no it all's that know nothing. 

The only thing I can control, 
My Scent, 
My Shot,
My Stand, 
and My Mount. 

Thanks guys. Happy Monday.


----------



## Billy H

Hey Abbott said:


> I'm just saying you for example purchase 2 doe tags. I have seen countless posts by you and others about no deer sightings through the season. You buy two doe tags for the fun of it no you buy them to shoot does. More does you shoot less deer you will see when there isn't much deer to begin with. Now whatever you chose to do with your tags is your choice but don't go flaming on at about how the game commission sucks because they sell doe tags and there is no deer. Pretty simple theory the more does you shoot when there isn't that many deer to around means an even weaker herd next year and the year after. I'll get flamed for posting this it's the AT way but keep shooting them and then blame the PGC and shotgun hunters.


I cant argue with this. I buy one doe tag every year for 5C. I have absolutely no intention to fill it in the areas I am hunting. But I do admit if I hadn't punched my buck tag I would have taken up an offer to hunt on a friends spot to get some venison. I complain a lot about low doe numbers and that makes me a hypocrite,, I have to admit it. Also makes me part of the problem and I will rethink a few things going forward. I guess if your going to talk the talk you need to walk the walk.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Hopefully that stud bred a few does!


Don't think that deer would know what do do with a doe, most of the really high end high fence operations don't put does in with the bucks. Think about It !!


----------



## jesses80

so your saying if you were locked up in a cage for 3 or 4 years and escaped you wouldn't no what to do ha ha.


pope125 said:


> Don't think that deer would know what do do with a doe, most of the really high end high fence operations don't put does in with the bucks. Think about It !!


----------



## nicko

Hey Abbott said:


> I'm just saying you for example purchase 2 doe tags. I have seen countless posts by you and others about no deer sightings through the season. You buy two doe tags for the fun of it no you buy them to shoot does. More does you shoot less deer you will see when there isn't much deer to begin with. Now whatever you chose to do with your tags is your choice but don't go flaming on at about how the game commission sucks because they sell doe tags and there is no deer. Pretty simple theory the more does you shoot when there isn't that many deer to around means an even weaker herd next year and the year after. I'll get flamed for posting this it's the AT way but keep shooting them and then blame the PGC and shotgun hunters.


I go into the season not having a real knowledge of the deer numbers on the land I hunt because: 1) I no longer run trail cameras in the off season and 2) I don't walk around the property I hunt in the off season aside from hanging and removing stands. Therefore, the deer herd could be busting at the seams or hanging by a thread and I won't know until I start hunting and see for myself what is going on. I don't need to justify my tag purchases but I only look to fill a 2nd tag if the doe numbers appear to be able to handle it. And I also hunt multiple other areas of public land. I've seen years where I saw deer regularly on public land but not on the private property and vice versa. I know enough about 5C to know that deer herd numbers can swing wildly from one area to another. And I also know that the acorn crop will have a big effect on the number of deer I see. No acorns = very few deer sightings for me. 

You're making a lot of assumptions abbott. I never said the PAGC sucks and I have never blamed gun hunters. I am a gun hunter and will apologize to nobody for being one. Maybe you're making a general statement about those of us who are expressing concerns but just because somebody buys more than one tag doesn't mean they are hell bent on filling all of them.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Don't think that deer would know what do do with a doe, most of the really high end high fence operations don't put does in with the bucks. Think about It !!


I think instinct would kick in.


----------



## nicko

jesses80 said:


> so your saying if you were locked up in a cage for 3 or 4 years and escaped you wouldn't no what to do ha ha.


Ha ha!! I got a good laugh out of this jesse.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I think instinct would kick in.


A good friend of mine runs a high fence operation and there are no doe in with the bucks, bucks to get it on with each other .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Ha ha!! I got a good laugh out of this jesse.


Think there are a lot of gay deer in there .


----------



## PAdorn

Well guys, I talked to a guy that works there and apparently this wasn't one of the bucks that escaped but was rather poached inside fence. Apparently someone has alot of explaining to do


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Ha ha!! I got a good laugh out of this jesse.


I was joking !!!


----------



## skezskoz

Sat all day on Saturday in 4c but only saw a doe and fawn. 40 hours in the stand this yr and unfortunately very little action - 3 doe, a fawn, and a spike. Not much different than the past few years sadly. Oh well, what can ya do but gear up for late season.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Well guys, I talked to a guy that works there and apparently this wasn't one of the bucks that escaped but was rather poached inside fence. Apparently someone has alot of explaining to do


So thats the kind of teachers we have teaching are kids ??


----------



## Bwana

jesses80 said:


> like I said I think there is a deer management program in place and a shift of power that a lot of hunters are blindly not seeing I could be wrong and I sure hope so but I try to understand why things are being done or allowed to be done with our deer herd it won't be long before pa is like other states where public grounds will not be a good place to hunt and you will be force to be paying to hunt leases ,private land ,or a hunting preserve.


I'm afraid our state "management program", revolves around politics and money. The whitetail sport is a business, it's happening nation wide...it's about money, greed and big racks. Your only way to control this is to own private ground, to blindly hope the politicians & insurance companies are concerned about your sport...is naive.

Leases, outfitters, and preserves, aren't the wave of the future...it's here now.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> So thats the kind of teachers we have teaching are kids ??


The stories behind these deer change so many times you don't know who shot the deer or what year or state it was shot in.


----------



## bmh143

I really don't have a lot of knowledge on the matter, but we have been getting/seeing bigger bucks every year at my cabin near Sproul since restrictions. Back in the 90s when I started, getting a 6 point was a big deal. Now I can't remember the last buck smaller than an 8 taken at my club. We exclusively hunt public land too. I almost have free reign of the area in archery which is why I'm so into it now. First day of rifle is a freakin joke tho, and I am glad I connected a couple weeks ago so I don't have to be out with the idiots. You gotta go deep and work for it, but we have some very nice bucks and solid deer pop in my opinion. 

Not sure if this is accurate, but I have heard the elk can push deer out. I sure hope not, bc we have quite a healthy elk population.


----------



## attackone

If i remember right that deer should be consider wild since it was no longer in the fence


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> The stories behind these deer change so many times you don't know who shot the deer or what year or state it was shot in.


Nick, Whats pretty sad is that a guy shoots a big deer anymore and the first thing we thing of was it shot legally . Its a shame there are a lot of shady people out there that will make a deer look like it was free range. But most of the time it comes out , so why lie ?? Is it really worth it ?


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> So thats the kind of teachers we have teaching are kids ??


Apparently. I'll get more facts later


----------



## primal-bow

Bwana said:


> I'm afraid our state "management program", revolves around politics and money. The whitetail sport is a business, it's happening nation wide...it's about money, greed and big racks. Your only way to control this is to own private ground, to blindly hope the politicians & insurance companies are concerned about your sport...is naive.
> 
> Leases, outfitters, and preserves, aren't the wave of the future...it's here now.


I blame the t.v hunting shows . it's seem that the more they show huge bucks on the crush, bone collector the more people wanted them. this is way antler restrictions was started.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> The stories behind these deer change so many times you don't know who shot the deer or what year or state it was shot in.


Whatever I say you can take as fact . I know the guy that shot it. And I'm currently getting my info from a buddy of mine that is a guide at the high fence place. It was definitely shot in 4a in Huntingdon. Now I'm waiting to hear if in fact it was poached inside the fence

But it is definitely high fence. Just waiting to hear for a fact that it wasn't one of the two that escaped


----------



## TRex18

kgtech said:


> I blame the t.v hunting shows . it's seem that the more they show huge bucks on the crush, bone collector the more people wanted them. this is way antler restrictions was started.


I agree, TV does have a lot to do with the huge buck craze, Antler restrictions will help with getting more mature bucks here in PA, but we will never be a Ohio, Iowa, Kansas or Illinois state. We simply don't have the geographic land tracts. Farms in those states are in the tens of thousands of acres butting up against each other....and a majority of it is posted! which pa is slowly becoming... We have such a vast landscape in PA, it would really make it tough. 

We had an Archery Buck Pool in Armstrong County with 110 people, This year I shot a buck that was a stud 8pt 125" (for PA). It didn't place in top 3. I say PA is coming along.


----------



## Bwana

kgtech said:


> I blame the t.v hunting shows . it's seem that the more they show huge bucks on the crush, bone collector the more people wanted them. this is way antler restrictions was started.


I agree, but what came first "the chicken or the egg" doesn't matter at this point...it's a nationwide obsession now. We all want to shoot big bucks, and some only want meat for the freezer...when the hunting masses can't agree on personal objectives, no management system can please all involved.

Antler restrictions aren't about bigger bucks, it's about attempting to increase buck age within the population. I've been practicing AR for 20 years, and so have many others. When the average buck killed in Pa. is 1 1/2 years old...hoping to consistently hunt mature animals is a joke.

We can blame TV shows, and celebrity hunting if we choose...but in the end, hunters have to take the blame themselves. Running into the woods, slaughtering immature bucks & 40 lb button bucks in doe season...have led to the downfall of quality hunting in the state.


----------



## jacobh

5c soo out late Oct why didn't u send earlier if u wanted one just like everyone else? I didn't stop u did I? It's funny it's always someone else's fault. Why did you wait so long to send for a tag?
The 8 tags I had the right to buy have no affect on the herd? So if each doe has 2 fawns I actually saved 24 deer in one yr so how's that not helping the herd?


QUOTE=Applebag;1071596734]But then I can't even get a doe tag this year because they are sold out. I bought my license a week before opening day of archery and was denied because people buy them up months in advance. I personally know 5 people who do the same thing year after year, buying up all these tags and not using them, manipulating a system that they believe is broken and in turn, making things worse. If a guy is THAT into 30 doe's, he will get the tags before they run out, your extra 8 tags aren't making a difference.

For the record, I've never harvested a doe before, I've never even attempted to buy a tag until this year. The only reason I wanted to get one was to up my chances of getting meat for my family because I couldn't go out last year and we are out.

So thanks to all the PETA anti kill doe tag purchases and also a big thanks to all the guys who think only their arrows are righteous enough to harvest a doe.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darkvador

Bwana said:


> I'm afraid our state "management program", revolves around politics and money. The whitetail sport is a business, it's happening nation wide...it's about money, greed and big racks. Your only way to control this is to own private ground, to blindly hope the politicians & insurance companies are concerned about your sport...is naive.
> 
> Leases, outfitters, and preserves, aren't the wave of the future...it's here now.


Correct. What I can't wait to see is when and if the state does decide to seriously back off on doe tags, how are some guys going to be able to handle it. For the last 15 years guys have always had enough tags so they can just keep hunting and hunting. I wonder how many guys reading this remember the days when getting a doe tag was a chore. The second year I bow hunted, I shot a doe and had to put my buck tag on it. I was done for the year. How would that go over now with all the hunters that NEED multiple deer?


----------



## Bwana

Applebag said:


> But then I can't even get a doe tag this year because they are sold out. I bought my license a week before opening day of archery and was denied because people buy them up months in advance. I personally know 5 people who do the same thing year after year, buying up all these tags and not using them, manipulating a system that they believe is broken and in turn, making things worse. If a guy is THAT into 30 doe's, he will get the tags before they run out, your extra 8 tags aren't making a difference.
> 
> For the record, I've never harvested a doe before, I've never even attempted to buy a tag until this year. The only reason I wanted to get one was to up my chances of getting meat for my family because I couldn't go out last year and we are out.
> 
> So thanks to all the PETA anti kill doe tag purchases and also a big thanks to all the guys who think only their arrows are righteous enough to harvest a doe.


I don't know how long you've been hunting, but it's a well known fact there is a cutoff date on tags. If you waited till the day before season to buy your license, you must not have really wanted a doe tag/meat.

FYI:
(1)The "system" is broken
(2)It's a hunters right to buy doe tags, and "use" them in his discretion...including throwing them in the garbage.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> 5c soo out late Oct why didn't u send earlier if u wanted one just like everyone else? I didn't stop u did I? It's funny it's always someone else's fault. Why did you wait so long to send for a tag?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Applebag;1071596734]But then I can't even get a doe tag this year because they are sold out. I bought my license a week before opening day of archery and was denied because people buy them up months in advance. I personally know 5 people who do the same thing year after year, buying up all these tags and not using them, manipulating a system that they believe is broken and in turn, making things worse. If a guy is THAT into 30 doe's, he will get the tags before they run out, your extra 8 tags aren't making a difference.
> 
> For the record, I've never harvested a doe before, I've never even attempted to buy a tag until this year. The only reason I wanted to get one was to up my chances of getting meat for my family because I couldn't go out last year and we are out.
> 
> So thanks to all the PETA anti kill doe tag purchases and also a big thanks to all the guys who think only their arrows are righteous enough to harvest a doe.


[/QUOTE]

lol I knew you would say "you should have gotten it earlier". I'm not even in the same WMU as you, I wasn't saying you in particular stole my doe tag. I'm also not saying I'm even all that upset about it. But I think its STUPID for anyone to buy more tags than they need to. Because it prohibits other people who want to partake in a harvest from having the right to do so. 

And also, not everyone gets their tag in February, I never have a need to fight all the competition for doe tags because as stated previously, I don't usually apply for one. So a week before opening day isn't late. It's a learning process, so now I know, if I want to have the right to a doe next year, I'll have to send my application in by next week so it can get there before ole' Jake has a chance to buy up all the tags! :wink:


----------



## TRex18

Bwana said:


> I agree, but what came first "the chicken or the egg" doesn't matter at this point...it's a nationwide obsession now. We all want to shoot big bucks, and some only want meat for the freezer...when the hunting masses can't agree on personal objectives, no management system can please all involved.
> 
> Antler restrictions aren't about bigger bucks, it's about attempting to increase buck age within the population. I've been practicing AR for 20 years, and so have many others. When the average buck killed in Pa. is 1 1/2 years old...hoping to consistently hunt mature animals is a joke.
> 
> We can blame TV shows, and celebrity hunting if we choose...but in the end, hunters have to take the blame themselves. Running into the woods, slaughtering immature bucks & 40 lb button bucks in doe season...have led to the downfall of quality hunting in the state.


I agree with you on the button buck topic I really check before I shoot a doe, but I disagree with the Antler restrictions comment. 

"An attempt to increase a bucks age within the population".....I thought with age comes larger antlers? especially after 3.5 to 4.5 is a large jump from my experience. 1.5 year old bucks a lot of them would be illegal in a lot of areas in PA, with antler restrictions. So I'm not understanding why antler restrictions don't help produce bigger bucks....and I'm not trying to argue, but let me ask you this question, 

You have been practicing archery for 20 years, so in 1994 to 1995, did you see the same caliber bucks killed in 2014-2015 Archery season? That's just about 20 years later. I started Archery in 1998, and we weren't even close. Back then people used to ask you how many points did it have? now people ask you .....what did it score? If you shot a basket 8pt at camp you were the king. My Buck is on page 25 of this thread. He didn't place in our buck pool in Armstrong County of 110 guys. Check him out. Its a slow process and I'm not saying PGC or PA Hunters are right or wrong.....


----------



## jacobh

I get it bud and hate doing it but if I can save up to 24 deer buying 8 doe tags I most certainly will


----------



## jacobh

Buddy u can't get a license til June or July and tags can't go in til August. U can't just put them in when u feel like it. It's a learning curve I get it but they didn't run out til end of October



lol I knew you would say "you should have gotten it earlier". I'm not even in the same WMU as you, I wasn't saying you in particular stole my doe tag. I'm also not saying I'm even all that upset about it. But I think its STUPID for anyone to buy more tags than they need to. Because it prohibits other people who want to partake in a harvest from having the right to do so. 

And also, not everyone gets their tag in February, I never have a need to fight all the competition for doe tags because as stated previously, I don't usually apply for one. So a week before opening day isn't late. It's a learning process, so now I know, if I want to have the right to a doe next year, I'll have to send my application in by next week so it can get there before ole' Jake has a chance to buy up all the tags! :wink:[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonfoust

I buy two doe tags every year. One may get filled, may not. The other will not get filled. It is insurance for me to be able to hunt the late season. It would only get filled in the last 15 minutes of the last day of the late season.


----------



## TRex18

But we all need to let go of this fantasy that will be like a Midwest State someday. It aint happening.....


----------



## nicko

I guess we could only speak positively about PA hunting for long before getting back to this. 

I will admit a big part of my grousing right now is just frustration over seeing few deer and the one-two opportunities I had not working about because that's just the way hunting goes. I said when the season started and I saw few deer that the poor acorn crop was likely the #1 reason with the rough winter we had probably #2 taking an unknown toll on the herd. I should just stick to my initial assessment and know that when I see a better acorn crop that I will see more deer again. 

But, when you have years like this, you have to consider all factors that effect the herd and discussing the effects of unlimited doe tags is a factor.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Buddy u can't get a license til June or July and tags can't go in til August. U can't just put them in when u feel like it. It's a learning curve I get it but they didn't run out til end of October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I knew you would say "you should have gotten it earlier". I'm not even in the same WMU as you, I wasn't saying you in particular stole my doe tag. I'm also not saying I'm even all that upset about it. But I think its STUPID for anyone to buy more tags than they need to. Because it prohibits other people who want to partake in a harvest from having the right to do so.
> 
> And also, not everyone gets their tag in February, I never have a need to fight all the competition for doe tags because as stated previously, I don't usually apply for one. So a week before opening day isn't late. It's a learning process, so now I know, if I want to have the right to a doe next year, I'll have to send my application in by next week so it can get there before ole' Jake has a chance to buy up all the tags! :wink:


[/QUOTE]

I think there's a listing for each WMU and the allowed amount of tags online. There's nothing I can do about the amount of tags people are buying, but I'm not even sure if I could bring myself to harvesting a doe in my spot anyways. I have basically 3 does with 2 fawns in our area and that's a huge drop off from last season. The cams will tell if they can handle it for next season.


----------



## bmh143

nicko said:


> I guess we could only speak positively about PA hunting for long before getting back to this.
> 
> I will admit a big part of my grousing right now is just frustration over seeing few deer and the one-two opportunities I had not working about because that's just the way hunting goes. I said when the season started and I saw few deer that the poor acorn crop was likely the #1 reason with the rough winter we had probably #2 taking an unknown toll on the herd. I should just stick to my initial assessment and know that when I see a better acorn crop that I will see more deer again.
> 
> 
> But, when you have years like this, you have to consider all factors that effect the herd and discussing the effects of unlimited doe tags is a factor.


Acorns were very strange. In 2g they were plentiful. The gypsy moth wasn't too bad, so maybe that was why. 

In 2b where I also hunt they were no where to be found.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Debating this stuff is so stupid. No one cares what any of us think... and honestly, that's good based on how ridiculously biased some of the "opinions" are... "Be the change you want to see in the world" - Ghandi


----------



## Double"O"

pope125 said:


> A good friend of mine runs a high fence operation and there are no doe in with the bucks, bucks to get it on with each other .


So prison is prison then huh? Lol


----------



## SwitchbckXT

SwitchbckXT said:


> Debating this stuff is so stupid. No one cares what any of us think... and honestly, that's good based on how ridiculously biased some of the "opinions" are... "Be the change you want to see in the world" - Ghandi


I forgot to say... Good luck to those who will still be hunting. Keep us updated


----------



## Bwana

TRex18 said:


> I agree with you on the button buck topic I really check before I shoot a doe, but I disagree with the Antler restrictions comment.
> 
> "An attempt to increase a bucks age within the population".....I thought with age comes larger antlers? especially after 3.5 to 4.5 is a large jump from my experience. 1.5 year old bucks a lot of them would be illegal in a lot of areas in PA, with antler restrictions. So I'm not understanding why antler restrictions don't help produce bigger bucks....and I'm not trying to argue, but let me ask you this question,
> 
> You have been practicing archery for 20 years, so in 1994 to 1995, did you see the same caliber bucks killed in 2014-2015 Archery season? That's just about 20 years later. I started Archery in 1998, and we weren't even close. Back then people used to ask you how many points did it have? now people ask you .....what did it score? If you shot a basket 8pt at camp you were the king. My Buck is on page 25 of this thread. He didn't place in our buck pool in Armstrong County of 110 guys. Check him out. Its a slow process and I'm not saying PGC or PA Hunters are right or wrong.....


That's a complex question to answer in short, but the reality is there have always been "big" bucks killed somewhere in Pa.

Hunting and finding pocket of habitat, low density of hunters...allows for herd age to increase. Nothing will replace the advantage of allowing a deer to mature: not food, genetics, or buck/doe ratios.

Antler restrictions is an attempt at allowing a buck to reach it's potential, adding diversity to the herds age structure. It happens naturally also, by bucks surviving hunting seasons for a couple years. To see what a buck of 4 1/2-5 1/2 potential is amazing, when the body/bone structure has reached full growth...all nutrients are sent to the rack. This states kills mostly 1 1/2 yr old's, the "big one" at the club was probably 2 1/2 yrs old. People need to remember there are 3 sizes of deer/racks on a 1 1/2 yr old...based on which rut stage the doe was bred at, 1st/2nd/3rd....so you could have a spike, or a small basket 8 pt on a 1 1/2 yr buck(based on available food sources of course).

The same problem has been discussed many times, until a true management system is employed...breaking zones into micro zones, the slaughter will continue...and herd health & hunter success will suffer.


----------



## primal-bow

TRex18 said:


> I agree, TV does have a lot to do with the huge buck craze, Antler restrictions will help with getting more mature bucks here in PA, but we will never be a Ohio, Iowa, Kansas or Illinois state. We simply don't have the geographic land tracts. Farms in those states are in the tens of thousands of acres butting up against each other....and a majority of it is posted! which pa is slowly becoming... We have such a vast landscape in PA, it would really make it tough.
> 
> We had an Archery Buck Pool in Armstrong County with 110 people, This year I shot a buck that was a stud 8pt 125" (for PA). It didn't place in top 3. I say PA is coming along.


exactly why should we try to be some thing we are not!! most of the farms in pa grow corn ( does nothing to help with antler growth ) the farmers need to grow more peas, beans, and better browse for the deer the eat to have better bucks!


----------



## Bwana

TRex18 said:


> But we all need to let go of this fantasy that will be like a Midwest State someday. It aint happening.....


Yep, unless you intend to live to 100 years old, I'd advise hunting another state fro quality bucks and outdoor experiences.



SwitchbckXT said:


> Debating this stuff is so stupid. No one cares what any of us think... and honestly, that's good based on how ridiculously biased some of the "opinions" are... "Be the change you want to see in the world" - Ghandi


Agreed, the politics control the path...control your own hunting destiny, be proactive and go where the game is. Or own your land, and control the quality as best possible.


----------



## jlh42581

If some of you guys had some of the seasons ive had on public in the last five years I dont have a single doubt you would quit. Ive even entertained it but I cant, something inside me wont let that happen so I just keep on trucking.

Ive got a whack shoulder thats already been operated on and was out at least twenty times prior. Ive got a 6" titanium plate in my leg. Theres days I dont even wanna go out the front door cause my joints hurt at 33 years of age its a shame. Im always after lighter, stronger, faster, quieter ways to get ahead a mile back, is a LONG walk through knee high redbrush with a bad knee. When you jump out of your badboy at the stand up at camp and climb in, just think of how you didnt have to beat the piss out of yourself to get there, that might make it a little easier to swallow.


----------



## bghunter7777

jlh42581 said:


> If some of you guys had some of the seasons ive had on public in the last five years I dont have a single doubt you would quit. Ive even entertained it but I cant, something inside me wont let that happen so I just keep on trucking.
> 
> Ive got a whack shoulder thats already been operated on and was out at least twenty times prior. Ive got a 6" titanium plate in my leg. Theres days I dont even wanna go out the front door cause my joints hurt at 33 years of age its a shame. Im always after lighter, stronger, faster, quieter ways to get ahead a mile back, is a LONG walk through knee high redbrush with a bad knee. When you jump out of your badboy at the stand up at camp and climb in, just think of how you didnt have to beat the piss out of yourself to get there, that might make it a little easier to swallow.


Hunting is like breathing you can hold your breath for awhile but eventually you have to breath its part of who we are.


----------



## primal-bow

Bwana said:


> That's a complex question to answer in short, but the reality is there have always been "big" bucks killed somewhere in Pa.
> 
> Hunting and finding pocket of habitat, low density of hunters...allows for herd age to increase. Nothing will replace the advantage of allowing a deer to mature: not food, genetics, or buck/doe ratios.
> 
> Antler restrictions is an attempt at allowing a buck to reach it's potential, adding diversity to the herds age structure. It happens naturally also, by bucks surviving hunting seasons for a couple years. To see what a buck of 4 1/2-5 1/2 potential is amazing, when the body/bone structure has reached full growth...all nutrients are sent to the rack. This states kills mostly 1 1/2 yr old's, the "big one" at the club was probably 2 1/2 yrs old. People need to remember there are 3 sizes of deer/racks on a 1 1/2 yr old...based on which rut stage the doe was bred at, 1st/2nd/3rd....so you could have a spike, or a small basket 8 pt on a 1 1/2 yr buck(based on available food sources of course).
> 
> The same problem has been discussed many times, until a true management system is employed...breaking zones into micro zones, the slaughter will continue...and herd health & hunter success will suffer.


Antler restrictions could take the hunting number down ( hunters in the woods) then what would the pnc do? drop the Antler restrictions because their are less hunters out their?
what fun would it be if YOU NEVER shot a buck?


----------



## DustinArner

Deer populations are dependent upon area and the year. My grandfather has 100 acres. Last year we had four 3.5 year old 120" + buck. This year we had none and the lowest deer numbers. However last year was our smallest harvest year in our area including neighbors. Some years are just better than others. Overall pa has gotten better. You can't fix a problem over night. The problem doesn't lie with the state or gc. They implement guide lines. We the people control the hunting and harvest. You can't change or fix anyone else but yourself. So start there. Saying one person buying 10 tags and not using them won't make a difference is a negative mindset. At least they are trying. Do your best to do your own part and influence one other person every year. A weapon changes nothing. It all comes down to you. We all play a part. Play yours and try to influence others. I have directly influenced about 20 people in the past 5 years to practice better management. What have you done besides type away on a forum? If you want change, make change.


----------



## bigredxlt

DustinArner said:


> Deer populations are dependent upon area and the year. My grandfather has 100 acres. Last year we had four 3.5 year old 120" + buck. This year we had none and the lowest deer numbers. However last year was our smallest harvest year in our area including neighbors. Some years are just better than others. Overall pa has gotten better. You can't fix a problem over night. The problem doesn't lie with the state or gc. They implement guide lines. We the people control the hunting and harvest. You can't change or fix anyone else but yourself. So start there. Saying one person buying 10 tags and not using them won't make a difference is a negative mindset. At least they are trying. Do your best to do your own part and influence one other person every year. A weapon changes nothing. It all comes down to you. We all play a part. Play yours and try to influence others. I have directly influenced about 20 people in the past 5 years to practice better management. What have you done besides type away on a forum? If you want change, make change.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Bwana

kgtech said:


> Antler restrictions could take the hunting number down ( hunters in the woods) then what would the pnc do? drop the Antler restrictions because their are less hunters out their?
> what fun would it be if YOU NEVER shot a buck?


I don't understand your point ?...you asked a question, I took the time to give you my opinion.

But the above statement answers it all, it's about money to the PGC. They don't care if you get a deer, they don't care if it's a big buck, they don't care if the herd is healthy...they care about the lobbyist donating money to feed the machine. Your's & my opinion don't matter, they feed hunters garbage and they believe it.

I don't have a problem with killing QUALITY bucks, and never will...I travel to where the "real deal" is, and will continue to do so. For those that can't justify that in their personal lives, or family budget...just pretend you live in a state without quality deer hunting, BECAUSE YOU DO 

EDIT:Also our hunting numbers have been down for years, it doesn't relate to kill numbers. Why you ask ?, because 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish...successful/skilled hunters can kill as many tags as they possess...if they choose to fill them.


----------



## jacobh

The whole save a buck kill a doe is taking its toll on our overall numbers and we are now seeing it. Apple bag one more reason to buy tags protect those 3 deer if they're does u just took 3 and made them into 9 anticipating each one having 2 fawns


----------



## nicko

DustinArner said:


> Deer populations are dependent upon area and the year. My grandfather has 100 acres. Last year we had four 3.5 year old 120" + buck. This year we had none and the lowest deer numbers. However last year was our smallest harvest year in our area including neighbors. Some years are just better than others. Overall pa has gotten better. You can't fix a problem over night. The problem doesn't lie with the state or gc. They implement guide lines. We the people control the hunting and harvest. You can't change or fix anyone else but yourself. So start there. Saying one person buying 10 tags and not using them won't make a difference is a negative mindset. At least they are trying. Do your best to do your own part and influence one other person every year. A weapon changes nothing. It all comes down to you. We all play a part. Play yours and try to influence others. I have directly influenced about 20 people in the past 5 years to practice better management. What have you done besides type away on a forum? If you want change, make change.


You can't leave it all up to hunters to make the decision to take fewer deer. As long as the PAGC tells people they can buy as many tags as they want and that they can fill every one of those tags, some people will do it. And they can't be told they are doing something wrong because they are following the rules. They need the organization that sets the rules to make the change for them.


----------



## bigredxlt

nicko said:


> You can't leave it all up to hunters to make the decision to take fewer deer. As long as the PAGC tells people they can buy as many tags as they want and that they can fill every one of those tags, some people will do it. And they can't be told they are doing something wrong because they are following the rules. They need the organization that sets the rules to make the change for them.


I guess you're right. You cant fix stupid. There are a good number of people who are going to shoot as many deer as they can regardless of the number of tags they have.


----------



## Bwana

nicko said:


> You can't leave it all up to hunters to make the decision to take fewer deer. As long as the PAGC tells people they can buy as many tags as they want and that they can fill every one of those tags, some people will do it. And they can't be told they are doing something wrong because they are following the rules. They need the organization that sets the rules to make the change for them.


Correct, some hunters will be happy with change-some won't. The system is broke, and the hunters aren't helping the situation either...it's been going on for years.

Some hunters think the "new policy" is working(AR & doe tags)...but it's only because there are more 2 1/2 yr. old deer living, the does have been decimated in some areas. The bucks didn't get "bigger", they just aren't shooting BABY BUCKS anymore.


----------



## pope125

TRex18 said:


> But we all need to let go of this fantasy that will be like a Midwest State someday. It aint happening.....


No its not , but the Midwest is not the same as it was 10 to 12 years ago . I'll vouch for that .


----------



## TRex18

pope125 said:


> No its not , but the Midwest is not the same as it was 10 to 12 years ago . I'll vouch for that .


As PA is not either.....


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> No its not , but the Midwest is not the same as it was 10 to 12 years ago . I'll vouch for that .


Bill Winke has said multiple times before this season that Iowa is not the same.


----------



## dougell

Bwana said:


> I don't understand your point ?...you asked a question, I took the time to give you my opinion.
> 
> But the above statement answers it all, it's about money to the PGC. They don't care if you get a deer, they don't care if it's a big buck, they don't care if the herd is healthy...they care about the lobbyist donating money to feed the machine. Your's & my opinion don't matter, they feed hunters garbage and they believe it.
> 
> I don't have a problem with killing QUALITY bucks, and never will...I travel to where the "real deal" is, and will continue to do so. For those that can't justify that in their personal lives, or family budget...just pretend you live in a state without quality deer hunting, BECAUSE YOU DO
> 
> EDIT:Also our hunting numbers have been down for years, it doesn't relate to kill numbers. Why you ask ?, because 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish...successful/skilled hunters can kill as many tags as they possess...if they choose to fill them.


The PGC is one of the most audited agencies in the state.If Lobbyists were donating money,there would certainly be a money trail.Exactly what lobbyists are asking for less deer?So far,not one piece of evidence has ever been brought forward to show that anyone is paying for less deer.The bottom line is,we had too many deer for way too long.The habitat took a severe beating and we're paying the price right now.Saving deer and adding more deer to poor habitat is the absolute worse thing you can do.We're in this situation because we didn't shoot nearly enough does several decades ago.

This was one of the toughest archery seasons I ever had.I live in a WMU that has poor habitat and less deer than most areas.I saw plenty of deer during the summer and up until archery season.We have no mature oak in the areas I planned to hunt and once the huge mast crop started falling,the deer vanished.If the habitat was good and there was sufficient food,we wouldn't have that problem.The habitat is starting to recover though but it's not good enough to support a large deer herd over winter.DCNR took every unit around here out of DMAP BECAUSE THEY WERE STARTING TO SEE REGENERATION AND THEY HAVEN'T FENCED A TIMBER SALES IN OVER FIVE YEARS.This is about the habitat not money.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> The whole save a buck kill a doe is taking its toll on our overall numbers and we are now seeing it. Apple bag one more reason to buy tags protect those 3 deer if they're does u just took 3 and made them into 9 anticipating each one having 2 fawns


The recruitment rate in Pa is 1 fawn per doe.Not shooting three doe will not give you nine deer next year.


----------



## jesses80

anyone archery bear hunting.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> The recruitment rate in Pa is 1 fawn per doe.Not shooting three doe will not give you nine deer next year.


Yeah the high grading theory he had was pretty slick too................


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I guess we could only speak positively about PA hunting for long before getting back to this.
> 
> I will admit a big part of my grousing right now is just frustration over seeing few deer and the one-two opportunities I had not working about because that's just the way hunting goes. I said when the season started and I saw few deer that the poor acorn crop was likely the #1 reason with the rough winter we had probably #2 taking an unknown toll on the herd. I should just stick to my initial assessment and know that when I see a better acorn crop that I will see more deer again.
> 
> But, when you have years like this, you have to consider all factors that effect the herd and discussing the effects of unlimited doe tags is a factor.



A good mast crop like we have this year completely messes my hunting up.There's no acorns in many areas I hunt but a couple miles away there's a mast crop like I haven't seen in years.The deer are thick in there but well fed deer is a hard deer to hunt because they don't have to be on their feet searching.All they have to do is lay in the thick laurel patched and eat the acorns as they fall on their heads.On top of that,the mast crop is so spread out that the deer don't have to concentrate on certain areas.The food is spread out and so are the deer,making it next to impossible trying to pattern them.

Mast crops aren't dependent from year to year.A good mast crop will help deer go into winter in better shape but it's a temporary food source.Each Deer needs several pounds of browse each day during the winter.Unfortunately,most areas don't have the amount needed to sustain a large herd year after year.Adding more deer to that condition is just stupid.We had a poor mast crop last year and a bad winter.Deer died and fawn recruitment suffered.If the habitat can't support the present number of deer,why would anyone want to add more.If a farmer doesn't have enough pasture to sustain 10 cows year in and year out,why would be buy five more?


----------



## primal-bow

this is what I would do to help the deer herd and get bigger bucks in pa

1. limit the number of hunter in pa (lottery) 
2. earn a buck (shoot a doe first)
3 go to 1 week doe only season ( state wide)

also try to get better gen pool in the woods for deer breeding


----------



## pope125

kgtech said:


> this is what I would do to help the deer herd and get bigger bucks in pa
> 
> 1. limit the number of hunter in pa (lottery)
> 2. earn a buck (shoot a doe first)
> 3 go to 1 week doe only season ( state wide)
> 
> also try to get better gen pool in the woods for deer breeding


None of those three will never happen .


----------



## jlh42581

Let me key you guys into how this all goes down

Agency A says to their congress member, we have too many deer eating our forests and crops(dcnr, pa farm), agency B says well we need to also look out for the guys who hunt.

Legislator says to all three... tell me, exactly how many registered voters do you have who actually vote. He who has the most voters, wins.

Its that simple, if you believe otherwise, you better open your eyes quick.

Unlike many other states, in many ways the pa legislation has the GC by the balls so to speak. PA GC backs hunters on Sunday hunting, cant make that happen when the farm agency and fellow hunters are pounding down the doors of the legislators to make it not happen. Again.... he with the biggest voice wins.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> A good mast crop like we have this year completely messes my hunting up.There's no acorns in many areas I hunt but a couple miles away there's a mast crop like I haven't seen in years.The deer are thick in there but well fed deer is a hard deer to hunt because they don't have to be on their feet searching.All they have to do is lay in the thick laurel patched and eat the acorns as they fall on their heads.On top of that,the mast crop is so spread out that the deer don't have to concentrate on certain areas.The food is spread out and so are the deer,making it next to impossible trying to pattern them.
> 
> Mast crops aren't dependent from year to year.A good mast crop will help deer go into winter in better shape but it's a temporary food source.Each Deer needs several pounds of browse each day during the winter.Unfortunately,most areas don't have the amount needed to sustain a large herd year after year.Adding more deer to that condition is just stupid.We had a poor mast crop last year and a bad winter.Deer died and fawn recruitment suffered.If the habitat can't support the present number of deer,why would anyone want to add more.If a farmer doesn't have enough pasture to sustain 10 cows year in and year out,why would be buy five more?


Conversely, the property I hunt had a bumper acorn crop last year that deer fed on well into winter and kept deer around.


----------



## Bwana

dougell said:


> The PGC is one of the most audited agencies in the state.If Lobbyists were donating money,there would certainly be a money trail.Exactly what lobbyists are asking for less deer?So far,not one piece of evidence has ever been brought forward to show that anyone is paying for less deer.The bottom line is,we had too many deer for way too long.The habitat took a severe beating and we're paying the price right now.Saving deer and adding more deer to poor habitat is the absolute worse thing you can do.We're in this situation because we didn't shoot nearly enough does several decades ago.
> 
> This was one of the toughest archery seasons I ever had.I live in a WMU that has poor habitat and less deer than most areas.I saw plenty of deer during the summer and up until archery season.We have no mature oak in the areas I planned to hunt and once the huge mast crop started falling,the deer vanished.If the habitat was good and there was sufficient food,we wouldn't have that problem.The habitat is starting to recover though but it's not good enough to support a large deer herd over winter.DCNR took every unit around here out of DMAP BECAUSE THEY WERE STARTING TO SEE REGENERATION AND THEY HAVEN'T FENCED A TIMBER SALES IN OVER FIVE YEARS.This is about the habitat not money.


You are blind, your answer lies below....it's about money, habitat isn't the problem.



jlh42581 said:


> Let me key you guys into how this all goes down
> 
> Agency A says to their congress member, we have too many deer eating our forests and crops(dcnr, pa farm), agency B says well we need to also look out for the guys who hunt.
> 
> Legislator says to all three... tell me, exactly how many registered voters do you have who actually vote. He who has the most voters, wins.
> 
> Its that simple, if you believe otherwise, you better open your eyes quick.
> 
> Unlike many other states, in many ways the pa legislation has the GC by the balls so to speak. PA GC backs hunters on Sunday hunting, cant make that happen when the farm agency and fellow hunters are pounding down the doors of the legislators to make it not happen. Again.... he with the biggest voice wins.


Agreed, insurance companies drive the kill rates...you can't sue deer for car accidents....people should really wake up.


----------



## dougell

That's fine if the area isn't big and has mast when other areas don't.Around my house,there are several thousand acres open to the public.There's 1000+ acres that borders my property that was loaded with oak.A timber company owned the timber rights up until last year.For about 8 years prior to losing those timber rights,they high graded every thing.On the other side of me is 1200 acres that was owned by a timber company and managed well.About 7-8 years ago,they sold it to an investment corporation that came in and raped all of the good mast producing trees and then sold the property to a company called the conservation fund.They're trying to fix that mess but now it's nothing but beech and striped maple,completely worthless habitat.A couple miles away,we have thousands and thousands of Moshannon state forest which is loaded with oak.The last crop is huge this year and that's where all the deer are.It's stinking loaded with deer right now but the deer just lay in the laurel and clearcuts all day.If you climb a tree and sit all day,you'd be lucky to see a couple of deer.Push out that laurel and they'll be running all over.


----------



## dougell

Bwana said:


> You are blind, your answer lies below....it's about money, habitat isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, insurance companies drive the kill rates...you can't sue deer for car accidents....people should really wake up.




LOL.YOU NEED TO WAKE UP.I own an insurance agency and have a very good understanding of what drives rates.Insurance companies actually like deer claims because deer claims are very predictable from year to year.That allows them to adjust rates and make a profit.Consumers pay the price for deer claims,not insurance companies.Deer claims are an extremely small part of an insurance company's total loss ratio.That is a fact.


----------



## Bwana

dougell said:


> LOL.YOU NEED TO WAKE UP.I own an insurance agency and have a very good understanding of what drives rates.Insurance companies actually like deer claims because deer claims are very predictable from year to year.That allows them to adjust rates and make a profit.Consumers pay the price for deer claims,not insurance companies.Deer claims are an extremely small part of an insurance company's total loss ratio.That is a fact.


Sorry, blind & gullible then  I highly doubt you're invited to the back door corporate meetings, owning an "agency" isn't close to being the actual insurance provider.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> If you climb a tree and sit all day,you'd be lucky to see a couple of deer.Push out that laurel and they'll be running all over.


I live in the same area, this is correct this season for sure. When I sat, I saw virtually nothing once that summer pattern stopped. When I walked I ALWAYS saw deer. Mind you, not a lot of deer, but something when other guys on the mountain hung it up and left for greener pastures.


----------



## TRex18

Agreed, insurance companies drive the kill rates...you can't sue deer for car accidents....people should really wake up.[/QUOTE]


Yea Im not buying the whole insurance company thing. I do agree with habitat and I do agree with politics.......for instance one of the people on "The Board Committee" who is discussing population numbers...which is pushing for a higher license distribution in the NW PA, is also one I believe a VP for the largest timber company in PA. Less Deer. Better Woods. I actually wrote a letter to PGC asking do not raise the doe tag numbers in the NW because we feel the pop is coming back .....slowly ....but still rising. It fell on def ears. Habitat does have a lot to do with it. In NW PA, if you read the PGC document on why they did this in the first place early 2000's late 90s, like I stated few pages back. It was to save a forest....mostly the ANF. Now in SE PA you have a lot Ag land. Central PA you have a very mountainous region. and with a very high hunter per acre avg......they had a tough task. Its a little bit of everyones fault.


----------



## Bwana

TRex18 said:


> *Yea Im not buying the whole insurance company thing.* I do agree with habitat and *I do agree with politics*.......for instance one of the people on "The Board Committee" who is discussing population numbers...which is pushing for a higher license distribution in the NW PA, is also one I believe a VP for the largest timber company in PA. Less Deer. Better Woods. I actually wrote a letter to PGC asking do not raise the doe tag numbers in the NW because we feel the pop is coming back .....slowly ....but still rising. It fell on def ears. Habitat does have a lot to do with it. In NW PA, if you read the PGC document on why they did this in the first place early 2000's late 90s, like I stated few pages back. It was to save a forest....mostly the ANF. Now in SE PA you have a lot Ag land. Central PA you have a very mountainous region. and with a very high hunter per acre avg......they had a tough task. Its a little bit of everyones fault.


Yea you're probably right, special interest groups have never influenced our politicians...nor the path of our laws :wink:


----------



## TRex18

Bwana said:


> Yea you're probably right, special interest groups have never influenced our politicians...nor the path of our laws :wink:


I am saying that politics has a lot to do with it. I'm actually agreeing with you there....for once. But you still have not answered my question from a few pages back. 

Do you BWANA, think that we have better caliber bucks killed more on the regular now, this year 2014, than 20 years ago when you started in 1994.....after the antler restrictions took place? 

and remember we did help the forest out up north for almost a decade....


----------



## dougell

Of course there are special interest groups that want less deer and some that want more deer.Insurance companies just aren't one of them.Farmers want less deer because deer eat their crops.Timber companies want less deer because when they cut timber,they want that timber to regenerate.Too many deer will completely wipe out any preferred regeneration.Deer need sufficient regeneration so every hunter should also want it.It's a simple concept that's clouded by misinformation and conspiracy theories.Insurance companies do not care how many deer are out there and that's a fact.Never once in the history of the PGC has anyone from the insurance industry ever spoke up at a meeting and asked for less deer.The same can't be said from timber companies and other enviromental organiztions.It still doesn't change the fact that we had way too many deer for decades that devistated the habitat.It's been proven over and over again and not one single person has been able to refute it with facts.It is about the habitat,not money.


----------



## dougell

TRex18 said:


> Agreed, insurance companies drive the kill rates...you can't sue deer for car accidents....people should really wake up.



Yea Im not buying the whole insurance company thing. I do agree with habitat and I do agree with politics.......for instance one of the people on "The Board Committee" who is discussing population numbers...which is pushing for a higher license distribution in the NW PA, is also one I believe a VP for the largest timber company in PA. Less Deer. Better Woods. I actually wrote a letter to PGC asking do not raise the doe tag numbers in the NW because we feel the pop is coming back .....slowly ....but still rising. It fell on def ears. Habitat does have a lot to do with it. In NW PA, if you read the PGC document on why they did this in the first place early 2000's late 90s, like I stated few pages back. It was to save a forest....mostly the ANF. Now in SE PA you have a lot Ag land. Central PA you have a very mountainous region. and with a very high hunter per acre avg......they had a tough task. Its a little bit of everyones fault.[/QUOTE]

The ANF was doing fine.There were alot of deer 20-30 years ago but they had the habitat to support it because of the clear cutting that was being done.Then the tree huggers got involved.They held the US forest hostage by taking them to court and halting the majority of logging.Those clearcuts turned from early successional forests to pole timber which made the carrying capacity crash.With nothing to eat,the deer wiped out the majority of new regeneration.When they did start cutting,they had to do it on a much smaller scale and that required them to fence off every timber sale.


----------



## Bwana

TRex18 said:


> I am saying that politics has a lot to do with it.* I'm actually agreeing with you there....for once*. But you still have not answered my question from a few pages back.
> 
> Do you BWANA, think that we have better caliber bucks killed more on the regular now, this year 2014, than 20 years ago when you started in 1994.....after the antler restrictions took place?
> 
> and remember we did help the forest out up north for almost a decade....


(1)You agree "for once" ? my opinions surely aren't that far askew, from many hunters here.
(2)I didn't bother to read every post this morning, my wife is in the hospital...and I'm a bit cluttered.
(3)I never said I started hunting in 1994, I said I started "self imposed" AR restrictions in 1994 

My opinion on the calibre of bucks is mute, just like the rest of the hunters here...because our voices don't change a thing, the politicians are the loudest voices. Those politicians are banked by special interest groups, no different than the NRA muscling it's well tended to Senators.

But I do think the average mean buck size has gone up, only because the some of the bucks reached 2 1/2 yrs. old in age. But the overall "real big buck" harvest is about the same. Monsters have always been shot here, especially in SW Pa...and there aren't very many soybean fields or croplands available..*which certainly shoots the habitat squawkers theory to crap*...it's about age, and most of those bucks live in someone's backyard all year...eating acorns & rosebushes


----------



## jacobh

Can u post where u found that please? I rarely see does with less then 2 fawns but ok 3 does u get 6 deer is that better? That's a 50% increase


QUOTE=dougell;1071599041]The recruitment rate in Pa is 1 fawn per doe.Not shooting three doe will not give you nine deer next year.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bwana

jacobh said:


> Can u post where u found that please? I rarely see does with less then 2 fawns but ok 3 does u get 6 deer is that better? That's a 50% increase
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1071599041]The recruitment rate in Pa is 1 fawn per doe.Not shooting three doe will not give you nine deer next year.


[/QUOTE]

From everything I've read, yearling does have 1 fawn,,,,after that they have 2 fawns...food supply allowing of course.


----------



## jacobh

Beans that's my thought also but evidentially we are wrong lol. Facts are more does u save the more deer u will have dosent taks a mathematician to figure that one out. To all those save a buck kill a doe guys. This ones on you. We have finally completely destroyed the herd in hopes of growing big bucks


----------



## tdj8686

LOL at you people here. Like a bunch of old ladies at a nursing home.


----------



## Bwana

tdj8686 said:


> LOL at you people here. Like a bunch of old ladies at a nursing home.


I think I can speak for the group: We certainly appreciate your valuable input :set1_applaud:


----------



## dougell

From everything I've read, yearling does have 1 fawn,,,,after that they have 2 fawns...food supply allowing of course.[/QUOTE]

It doesn't matter how many fawns a doe has.It matters how many are alive by the time hunting season rolls around.In Pa,that averages out to one fawn per one doe.Once a doe loses 20-25% of her body weight,the chances of her fawns surviving diminish by as much as 95%.Good habitat is important and good winter habitat means high quality browse.If you don't have that,the habitat,not lead poisoning is what controls the deer numbers.Adding more deer to stressed habitat is the dumbest thing you can do.


----------



## primal-bow

This ones on you. We have finally completely destroyed the herd in hopes of growing big bucks


you just said a mouth full ^^^^^


----------



## DustinArner

nicko said:


> You can't leave it all up to hunters to make the decision to take fewer deer. As long as the PAGC tells people they can buy as many tags as they want and that they can fill every one of those tags, some people will do it. And they can't be told they are doing something wrong because they are following the rules. They need the organization that sets the rules to make the change for them.


I can't speak for this because it doesn't happen in my area. Doe tags around where I am are usually sold out before a second tag can be bought. But i understand and agree. Especially with the unlimited tags issue. That's just a recipe for disaster. I don't see how anything positive for the herd could come from this.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Can u post where u found that please? I rarely see does with less then 2 fawns but ok 3 does u get 6 deer is that better? That's a 50% increase
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1071599041]The recruitment rate in Pa is 1 fawn per doe.Not shooting three doe will not give you nine deer next year.


[/QUOTE]

Similar to pregnancy rates, embryos per female vary by age of female and Wildlife Management 
Unit. Pregnant adult females have about 1.8 embryos/female. Embryo counts of adult does vary 
by Wildlife Management Unit (Figure 3). On average, pregnant fawns have slightly more than 1 
embryo/female, indicating some twinning occurs in fawns. Twinning is common in adult 
females, and triplets also occur (Table 2). When combining pregnant and barren females of all
age classes, the average reproductive rate across the state is about 1.0 embryo/female

This is embryos per doe.This is not the number of fawns recruited into the population by fall.In other words,it doesn't take into account fawns that die at birth or shortly there after from malnutrition,predation,cars etc.


----------



## DustinArner

As for cover and habitat I agree. Deer can't live where they can't survive. A huge effort toward bettering this can be seen on a lot of public land. Huge clear cuts all over that are fenced in to allow the establishment of cover and browse. Food plots as well are popping up all over public land. The habitat is in the works. The GC can't do anything to tend to private land. Lowering doe tags and eliminating unlimited tags would be a great move by the GC and something they could easily do. I would be for a lower in doe tags allowed with a raise in license cost. It's all about the money and that's been obviously stated. So to gain a little ground we must give a little ground. A simple $5 increase on regular license fees would make up for the lost money in lowering doe tags and make both sides here happy. A simple and realistic fix.


----------



## nicko

OK, so since habitat is considered to be the linchpin as to whether or not an area can support a deer herd, how does one go about improving the habitat if it has gone downhill over the years and cover is not as thick as it once was? And what is considered to be quality browse that can sustain deer through the winter months?


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> OK, so since habitat is considered to be the linchpin as to whether or not an area can support a deer herd, how does one go about improving the habitat if it has gone downhill over the years and cover is not as thick as it once was? And what is considered to be quality browse that can sustain deer through the winter months?


Well,the first thing you have to do is cut timber which does you no good if you have to fence it,which was the case accross the northern tier.Now the herd is down and they aren't fencing which helps everyone,especially the deer.Contrary to popular belief,there should be a mid level understory beneath a mature canopy.If you don't have that,you have too many deer,regardless of how many are there.Once the habitat gets as bad as it is in so many places,it takes very few deer to continually impact it.So cutting is good but the entire northern tier was clearcut in the early 1900's,giving us a very even aged stand of timber.Which is not the best habitat.You need early successional habitat to support more deer but you can't cut much more than 1%/year.If you cut much more than that,in another 12-15 years it will turn into pole timber which can support very few deer.The more pole timber you have,the less deer you can support so there has to be a balance and 1%/year is about all you can cut.

Deer are picky eaters.They eat the preferred species first,ignore the non-preferred species and the non preferred take over which makes the habitat that much worse.When you see nothing but ferns and laurel in the understory,deer caused that and the only way to fix it is to spend piles of money on herbicide and fences.When you see no preferred regeneration like various oaks,red and sugar maples but you have beech,birch and striped maple taking over,you have a deer problem.They start taking over when the deer ate everything else.When you see them browsing the beech and striped maple,you have too many deer.That's the story accross huge expanses of Pa.Why add more deer to that?I raise barrel horses and horses are similar to deer,They're picky eaters.Every year,I herbicide,fertilize and reseed my pastures.After several months,the horses graze all the good stuff down,allowing the junk to take over.I have the ability to rotate pastures,kill off the junk and re-seed along with supplement their feed with hay and grain.Deer are exactly the same bt we can't do any of that.The only answer is to balance the herd with the habitat.


----------



## dougell

DustinArner said:


> As for cover and habitat I agree. Deer can't live where they can't survive. A huge effort toward bettering this can be seen on a lot of public land. Huge clear cuts all over that are fenced in to allow the establishment of cover and browse. Food plots as well are popping up all over public land. The habitat is in the works. The GC can't do anything to tend to private land. Lowering doe tags and eliminating unlimited tags would be a great move by the GC and something they could easily do. I would be for a lower in doe tags allowed with a raise in license cost. It's all about the money and that's been obviously stated. So to gain a little ground we must give a little ground. A simple $5 increase on regular license fees would make up for the lost money in lowering doe tags and make both sides here happy. A simple and realistic fix.


Money for doe tag allocations has nothing to do with it.For every 6 dollars a doe tag brings in,a little over $2.50 goes into the general game fund.That's an insignificant percent of the PGC's budget.


----------



## jays375

I could show you a beautiful game lands.If they put some effort into the place and plant something it would be great.They come trough every few years and brush hog the old lanes.Which at one time they planted cover crops for wild life.One thing for sure in my area there isn't enough bucks to breed what does there are.When the snow is on how you tell.They never expected that one to happen.Finally knocked doe season back to one week.Happen to be one of the depleted areas.You will never stop guys from filling tags!How many of them will dump a yearling just because they can.Last year everybody complained they wanted Sunday hunting.Don't hear much about that these days.Hot topic is lack of deer.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Well,the first thing you have to do is cut timber which does you no good if you have to fence it,which was the case accross the northern tier.Now the herd is down and they aren't fencing which helps everyone,especially the deer.Contrary to popular belief,there should be a mid level understory beneath a mature canopy.If you don't have that,you have too many deer,regardless of how many are there.Once the habitat gets as bad as it is in so many places,it takes very few deer to continually impact it.So cutting is good but the entire northern tier was clearcut in the early 1900's,giving us a very even aged stand of timber.Which is not the best habitat.You need early successional habitat to support more deer but you can't cut much more than 1%/year.If you cut much more than that,in another 12-15 years it will turn into pole timber which can support very few deer.The more pole timber you have,the less deer you can support so there has to be a balance and 1%/year is about all you can cut.
> 
> Deer are picky eaters.They eat the preferred species first,ignore the non-preferred species and the non preferred take over which makes the habitat that much worse.When you see nothing but ferns and laurel in the understory,deer caused that and the only way to fix it is to spend piles of money on herbicide and fences.When you see no preferred regeneration like various oaks,red and sugar maples but you have beech,birch and striped maple taking over,you have a deer problem.They start taking over when the deer ate everything else.When you see them browsing the beech and striped maple,you have too many deer.That's the story accross huge expanses of Pa.Why add more deer to that?I raise barrel horses and horses are similar to deer,They're picky eaters.Every year,I herbicide,fertilize and reseed my pastures.After several months,the horses graze all the good stuff down,allowing the junk to take over.I have the ability to rotate pastures,kill off the junk and re-seed along with supplement their feed with hay and grain.Deer are exactly the same bt we can't do any of that.The only answer is to balance the herd with the habitat.


Makes sense.

I have always thought that simply removing and clearing some of the leaf cover that blankets the forest floor and exposing the soil would help promote some growth. I haven't done it yet and it may sound goofy but I'd like to go into the woods some time in the early spring before plantz start blooming and simply rake some areas of the ground clear of leaves. It will expose areas of soil that haven't seen sunlight in who knows how long and create some growth that might be beneficial for the deer. It's worth a try


----------



## Bwana

dougell..you've swallowed the hook, line & sinker on the "carrying capacity of the land" theory...too bad it doesn't apply to the entire state, like a broad swept paintbrush...you obviously were a fan, of a famous past PGC moron.


----------



## Applebag

Hey Bwana,

Did you score yet this year? I haven't yet and I'm gonna be going out again with the bow in rifle and possibly second season. Just wondering if you or anyone else still on this thread will be going out for rifle. I'd like to maybe spark a conversation about what people are seeing or planning!

Any ideas?


----------



## jays375

I plan on rifle hunting.Unfortunately had some issues come up and kept me from archery hunting.Hopefully some second season action also.


----------



## Applebag

jays375 said:


> I plan on rifle hunting.Unfortunately had some issues come up and kept me from archery hunting.Hopefully some second season action also.


Hope all is well Jays, and good luck in both upcoming seasons. 

I had a really nice 9 pointer on our spot this year, then the rut kicked in and he vanished. He's nicer than any deer I've seen cruising this year. Does anyone know the odds that he will return to where he was hanging around all summer and early fall?


----------



## jays375

I hopefully maybe get a shot with my 460 S&W.Haven't took the hand gun out in years.That was something I never accomplished.Iv'e made out well with my flintlock.Might even hit that season.Hunting for me has always been fun.No matter the weapon or game.Maybe not successful but fun.


----------



## nicko

I love gun season and pulling out the rifle. I cut my teeth on deer hunting with a gun and I look forward to it every year.


----------



## Signal11Lures

This is a recent PA Buck. Looks around 4 1/2


----------



## nicko

First off, congrats to you Signal on a nice buck.

Second........C'mon man!!!!!! *Product placement in the pic with your deer????* That's a major violation. I gotta say that a plug this shameless would make me go out of my way to NOT use your product.


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> First off, congrats to you Signal on a nice buck.
> 
> Second........C'mon man!!!!!! *Product placement in the pic with your deer????* That's a major violation. I gotta say that a plug this shameless would make me go out of my way to NOT use your product.


DO NOT use any scents. They do more harm than good...


----------



## PAdorn

tdj8686 said:


> DO NOT use any scents. They do more harm than good...


I agree. I never use them. I used to and they never worked for me


----------



## Bwana

nicko said:


> First off, congrats to you Signal on a nice buck.
> 
> Second........C'mon man!!!!!! *Product placement in the pic with your deer????* That's a major violation. I gotta say that a plug this shameless would make me go out of my way to NOT use your product.


I agree, but it doesn't say it's HIS buck...so possibly a real lame plug.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Great ASSUMPTION!!! I buy 10 tags with no intentions on filling them but buy them so some moron can't buy 30 tags and fill them. If I fill 2 I still save 8 deer no???


Poor logic to me. You've killed not one but two doe. To me you had then NEVER complain about deer numbers....but you do. Blows my mind that you would shoot a doe.


----------



## nicko

Bwana said:


> I agree, but it doesn't say it's HIS buck...so possibly a real lame plug.


Either way, it doesn't matter.


----------



## nicko

Now that we've hopefully gotten the insults and bickering out of the way, how about we get back to talking about this season. I admit I played a part in things getting off track but it's time to redirect. And please guys, I know some of you have rubs with each other but please stop bringing up things that the other guy said 6 months or a year ago. It's catty and stupid and just dredges up the past. Let it go and move on. We may not agree with each other but we don't have to harp on our disagreements. 
Mathias started a thread about bickering in PA this year. If you want to piss and moan, do it there. 

Ok , I'm done. Let's start enjoying this thread again.


----------



## jacobh

Pretty sure u were one of the guys in the beginning of the sarason preaching save a buck kill a doe??? Now all of a sudden u shouldn't kill a doe either do why are w hunting??? My does were shot near Valley forge where there was enough does to take 2 but thanks for your wonderful knowledge again LTG 




QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1071603600]Poor logic to me. You've killed not one but two doe. To me you had then NEVER complain about deer numbers....but you do. Blows my mind that you would shoot a doe.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Pretty sure u were one of the guys in the beginning of the sarason preaching save a buck kill a doe??? Now all of a sudden u shouldn't kill a doe either do why are w hunting??? My does were shot near Valley forge where there was enough does to take 2 but thanks for your wonderful knowledge again


Glad you were able to take deer in a highly populated area. I didn't come across that info before. It just seems to me that anybody (not just you stop taking things personally) that takes a doe has no room to gripe about deer numbers. I never said does shouldn't be killed; again you are overreacting and putting words in my mouth. Hopefully your sightings improve.


----------



## bowtechlx

nicko said:


> Now that we've hopefully gotten the insults and bickering out of the way, how about we get back to talking about this season. I admit I played a part in things getting off track but it's time to redirect. And please guys, I know some of you have rubs with each other but please stop bringing up things that the other guy said 6 months or a year ago. It's catty and stupid and just dredges up the past. Let it go and move on. We may not agree with each other but we don't have to harp on our disagreements.
> Mathias started a thread about bickering in PA this year. If you want to piss and moan, do it there.
> 
> Ok , I'm done. Let's start enjoying this thread again.


X 2 this thread always seems to get sidetracked. People argue that it a PA hunting discussion thread, but that does not mean it's a place to have beouch fest. Like you said, if you guys feel like arguing start a new thread, it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## jacobh

I don't take does except in high number areas but yes I do take things personally since everything I say u attempt to bash without knowing facts. I for one give a damn about the herd if you've read my posts the past 2 yrs I've told u all numbers were down and u and others bashed me for it. Now u are seeing it. I don't give a damn about big bucks I care about the herd and the future of hunting. Your guys save a buck kill a doe are a big factor in the decimated deer herd. So we all better remember for every finger u point at someone there's 3 pointed back at u


----------



## PAdorn

I'm ready for after Christmas season! I've never hunted the second season, so there might be a leaning curve for me


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> I'm ready for after Christmas season! I've never hunted the second season, so there might be a leaning curve for me


If you got food , and you hunt the beginning or end of a front it is really good . IMO the colder it is the better, they have to move and eat .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> If you got food , and you hunt the beginning or end of a front it is really good . IMO the colder it is the better, they have to move and eat .


And the colder it is, the more midday movement you'll see. The deer will conserve their energy and move during the warmest times of the day. And if the land you hunt has south facing slopes, the deer will bed there in the cold to take advantage of the warmth from the early morning sun.


----------



## pa.hunter

PAdorn said:


> I'm ready for after Christmas season! I've never hunted the second season, so there might be a leaning curve for me


tuff hunting weather is cold good luck !


----------



## pope125

pa.hunter said:


> tuff hunting weather is cold good luck !


Heater body suit or a Iwom is what I have , you buy one never have to worry about being cold again no matter how cold it is .


----------



## nicko

Here is a worthwhile read that will make you think about who is really responsible for the direction of deer hunting in our state. Not posting this to incite debate. Just something to read and digest. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/10/dirty-politics-deer-management


----------



## muppetmower00

Dropped my buddies deer off at the butcher with him sunday. Asked if they got anything big in, his response was "I could fill the drive way with all the 2.5 year old 8pts guys shot this year. The problem will never be fixed


----------



## TRex18

This is a healthy argument......Sorry I'm done with it.....we will never be able to agree.....its a big pot of stirred....$%*! .....I'm going to look for a new bow sight.....I had a hell of a year! Hope yinz did too.....Good Luck in Rifle..


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Beans that's my thought also but evidentially we are wrong lol. Facts are more does u save the more deer u will have dosent taks a mathematician to figure that one out. To all those save a buck kill a doe guys. This ones on you. We have finally completely destroyed the herd in hopes of growing big bucks


Wait, didn't you kill a doe this year?


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Here is a worthwhile read that will make you think about who is really responsible for the direction of deer hunting in our state. Not posting this to incite debate. Just something to read and digest.
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/10/dirty-politics-deer-management


Spooky. How about we pick someone from these forums to run for governor. That way we can pull the strings.


----------



## jacobh

Again Matt I did at valley forge mountain u know where they hire sharpshooters to kill them.... Weren't u the one saying there's plenty of deer in Pa? Kill a doe save a buck? How's that working out for pa? I do laugh Matt u were on here preaching ARs shoot does u said. No there's plenty of deer u said now all of a sudden it's don't shoot them. So what should or can I shoot Matt? Just a big buck? Should I just be a horn hunter to make u all happy? Let the sharp shooters kill another 2000 does and I should take none?




Matt Musto said:


> Wait, didn't you kill a doe this year?


----------



## Matt Musto

Same people whining and complaining and turning a thread with great intentions into garbage. Look at these previous threads and have a good laugh. Jacobh doesn't know what he wants. One year he is PO'ed people are burning doe tags, now he wants people to check in with him to make sure the area is able to support the harvest of does. He is allowed to shoot a doe, or is it three, because he is a deer biologist and knows the area he killed in won't be affected. Forgot there are no mature bucks around either. Looks like we've been killing mature bucks to me.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1847519

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2059135

Start your own thread with your complaining................


----------



## tdj8686

BROWN IS DOWN on December 1st.... Cant wait!


----------



## jacobh

Your a perfect example Matt of why Pa sucks. Your way or no way. I can't post a kill without being bashed I can't make a statment without being bashed. Yes I killed a doe. Shoot me!!!! It's funny how u point the finger at me saying I don't know what I want when u preach kill does and save bucks then bash me for passing bucks and killing a doe at Valley forge mountain where they hire people to kill them. So what do u want Matt? Gimme your number so I can call and get your permission next time I want to shoot something or better yet I can just spend $75 for a license and flush it down the toilet so your happy. Did I ever tell u what to shoot? Ever criticize u for what u kill? Didn't think so




Matt Musto said:


> Same people whining and complaining and turning a thread with great intentions into garbage. Look at these previous threads and have a good laugh. Jacobh doesn't know what he wants. One year he is PO'ed people are burning doe tags, now he wants people to check in with him to make sure the area is able to support the harvest of does. He is allowed to shoot a doe, or is it three, because he is a deer biologist and knows the area he killed in won't be affected. Forgot there are no mature bucks around either. Looks like we've been killing mature bucks to me.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1847519
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2059135
> 
> Start your own thread with your complaining................


----------



## jesses80

boy she is a cold one today I'm not ready for it to be this cold already I can't wait for rifle season to get here hope to see some of the brutes I seen the last couple days of archery but I never seem to have that luck so anyone been in the woods to see if the deer been running all over.


----------



## Applebag

Jake man you are really bumming me out. I am at work and I go on these forums to read about my passion not read super long bickering posts. Let it go brother, we all have our own opinions but one thing we have in common is that WE ALL LOVE DEER. So let's have a discussion about that instead.


----------



## nicko

C'mon Matt. You're digging up 1 and 2 year old threads. Let it go already. I can vouch that Scott is hunting an area (Valley Forge) that has been *extremely* overpopulated with deer for years to the point that hired sharpshooters were brought in to reduce the herd in Valley Forge National Park and that more thinning of the herd is planned. If any of you took a drive through VF Park about 5 years ago, you know what I'm talking about. Herds of 20+ deer mowing down the grass and deer eating without any fear of people out for a walk or run 20 yards away. 

So much for getting this thread back on track. I think it lasted one post. I'm pretty sure I will not be posting up any kills I might get this year or making any mention of them at all. There always seems to be somebody who wants to point out how what you did conflicts with something you said 3 months ago. This thread was so nice for a while and I think it's gotten even worse than before it took that brief positive turn. 

Sad.


----------



## jacobh

I vote Matt musto he's the only one who knows anything about what he wants!!! Any is a deer expert! I'm out Gov told me to start my own thread u know since he didn't start this one lol





Applebag said:


> Spooky. How about we pick someone from these forums to run for governor. That way we can pull the strings.


----------



## jacobh

I tried but people bring up old crap and it's pathetic. Look back at my doe pic they bashed me then when found out it was killed at a high populated area Matt congratulated me and now back to bashing me over it again!!! I'm sick of the BS. Facts are my post about saving the doe was intended I believe at u apple bag to get a doe tag and if u didn't use it it would save a doe and she could reproduce and have a 50% increas in your deer population since u only had the 3 deer there,but that quickly turned by Matt into Im complaining when it was meant to show how saving the one doe u had by buying that tag could help u but of course I was wrong. Though it would show u the way I saw it by simply giving a example but nope wrong




Applebag said:


> Jake man you are really bumming me out. I am at work and I go on these forums to read about my passion not read super long bickering posts. Let it go brother, we all have our own opinions but one thing we have in common is that WE ALL LOVE DEER. So let's have a discussion about that instead.


----------



## Mr. October

jesses80 said:


> boy she is a cold one today I'm not ready for it to be this cold already I can't wait for rifle season to get here hope to see some of the brutes I seen the last couple days of archery but I never seem to have that luck so anyone been in the woods to see if the deer been running all over.


Seriously. I have this habit of loading my car up with my hunting stuff the night before then just hopping in and heading hunting. Good thing today was not a hunting day. The doors & locks were frozen and I could NOT get into that car no matter what I did.


----------



## jesses80

yea we all kind of went off track nick but it's good to get a little frustration out after another tuff season and it won't change till things change for the better but I'm back on track I think I'm gonna take a stroll in the woods tomorrow and see what the deer are up to was thinking of going today but it was 7 degrease out and 80 in the house so I pussed out.


nicko said:


> C'mon Matt. You're digging up 1 and 2 year old threads. Let it go already.
> 
> So much for getting this thread back on track. I think it lasted one post. I'm pretty sure I will not be posting up any kills I might get this year or making any mention of them at all. There always seems to be somebody who wants to point out how what you did conflicts with something you said 3 months ago. This thread was so nice for a while and I think it's gotten even worse than before it took that brief positive turn.
> 
> Sad.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Now that we've hopefully gotten the insults and bickering out of the way, how about we get back to talking about this season. I admit I played a part in things getting off track but it's time to redirect. And please guys, I know some of you have rubs with each other but please stop bringing up things that the other guy said 6 months or a year ago. It's catty and stupid and just dredges up the past. Let it go and move on. We may not agree with each other but we don't have to harp on our disagreements.
> Mathias started a thread about bickering in PA this year. If you want to piss and moan, do it there.
> 
> Ok , I'm done. Let's start enjoying this thread again.


Me too. I may have even started it and I'm sorry.


----------



## jacobh

Anyways Im out good luck hope u all kill what your after I won't kill anymore and if I did sure won't share my enjoyment with the people on AT. Shame I can't share my success with others but guess that's just the Pa mentallity


----------



## nicko

This is would be one miserable day to hunt. I don't mind the cold but the wind would make it rough and I have never seen good deer movement in high winds.


----------



## jesses80

ha ha same here I went to take the kids to school and after prying my door open the latch froze and the door wouldn't stay closed so I had to pull it into the garage to thaw it out.


Mr. October said:


> Seriously. I have this habit of loading my car up with my hunting stuff the night before then just hopping in and heading hunting. Good thing today was not a hunting day. The doors & locks were frozen and I could NOT get into that car no matter what I did.


----------



## Applebag

jacobh said:


> Anyways Im out good luck hope u all kill what your after I won't kill anymore and if I did sure won't share my enjoyment with the people on AT. Shame I can't share my success with others but guess that's just the Pa mentallity


I hope you DO share your success stories with us in the upcoming season Jake. I wish you the best of luck and I for one appreciate your opinions that differ from mine. 'Merica lol.


----------



## jesses80

ahh brush it of jake it's just hunters stating there opinions and you no what they say about opinions good luck to you in rifle if your going out.


jacobh said:


> Anyways Im out good luck hope u all kill what your after I won't kill anymore and if I did sure won't share my enjoyment with the people on AT. Shame I can't share my success with others but guess that's just the Pa mentallity


----------



## Bwana

The reality is that we will never agree, our expectations and goals are different. Some want quantity, and some want quality...some want a mix of both.

When passionate sportsman try to find common ground, individual objectives and past success dictate each members opinions. It's impossible in a state like Pa., that has the diversity of habitat & pockets of deer population...to find one answer to fit all hunters needs/wants/desires.

The system needs revamped, broken down into micro-zones. That will allow a better management system based on kills, and more accurately address population densities. The saddest part of the whole picture, is we have a small voice...these decisions are/and will be, made in back room meetings...far from the ears of those hunters, effected by politicians biased control.

As sportsman we have to stick together, that is the one common theme we do agree on.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Your a perfect example Matt of why Pa sucks. Your way or no way. I can't post a kill without being bashed I can't make a statment without being bashed. Yes I killed a doe. Shoot me!!!! It's funny how u point the finger at me saying I don't know what I want when u preach kill does and save bucks then bash me for passing bucks and killing a doe at Valley forge mountain where they hire people to kill them. So what do u want Matt? Gimme your number so I can call and get your permission next time I want to shoot something or better yet I can just spend $75 for a license and flush it down the toilet so your happy. Did I ever tell u what to shoot? Ever criticize u for what u kill? Didn't think so


Find one post where I ever "preached" kill does and save bucks. You Can't

I've never criticized you once for killing a doe. I find you to be hypocritical of others choices, do as you preach. 

I'm the type of hunter Pennsylvania needs. I make my own decisions about what I harvest, not taking more than two deer in one season ever. I like to look at facts and not made up gibberish to form my feelings about hunting in this state. I go to the source when I'd like to voice my opinion about hunting in PA. I'm raising two young hunters to abide by laws and ethics that I would like them to follow. I don't impose my thought on others as fact.

You guys can gang up on me all you want. 

I don't know what your seeing for deer, doesn't sound like much, and that sucks. I agree that doe harvest needs to be cut back. I'm just sick of the whining on an upbeat thread. Read every post in this thread and the complaints were started by the same guy early in the thread then again as soon as the archery season ended. It's sad.


----------



## blackngold51

Well this thread was fun during the season. Seems like we're back to the same old nonsense now.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> So much for getting this thread back on track. I think it lasted one post. I'm pretty sure I will not be posting up any kills I might get this year or making any mention of them at all. There always seems to be somebody who wants to point out how what you did conflicts with something you said 3 months ago. This thread was so nice for a while and I think it's gotten even worse than before it took that brief positive turn.
> 
> Sad.


Surely your not insinuating that is what I do....................I'm just calling out the thread killer. I enjoy seeing and spread congrats on ANY kill


----------



## tdj8686

I seriously cannot wait for the opener of the "brown is down" season. Its going to be great


----------



## Bwana

tdj8686 said:


> BROWN IS DOWN on December 1st.... Cant wait!





tdj8686 said:


> I seriously cannot wait for the opener of the "brown is down" season. Its going to be great


You said that already, I think we got the hint you're a "brown it's down" kind of guy.


----------



## Mathias

tdj8686 said:


> I seriously cannot wait for the opener of the "brown is down" season. Its going to be great


Move along.


----------



## PAdorn

blackngold51 said:


> Well this thread was fun during the season. Seems like we're back to the same old nonsense now.


Yep.


----------



## jacobh

You said Its all me can't be u Matt... Anyway good luck to all hope u guys kill some great deer in the wonderful state of Pa! Like I said I will not post success stories but have no problem congratulating u guys on yours. I don't need to call names like some Im man enough to shake your hand and congratulate u whether I agree or not. Good luck



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1071606731]Surely your not insinuating that is what I do....................I'm just calling out the thread killer. I enjoy seeing and spread congrats on ANY kill[/QUOTE]


----------



## tdj8686

Bwana said:


> You said that already, I think we got the hint you're a "brown it's down" kind of guy.



I am just stirring the soup. I am not like that at all. My buck tag was punched on 10/31. I do however have an antlerless tag but that will go unused as usual.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I have always thought that simply removing and clearing some of the leaf cover that blankets the forest floor and exposing the soil would help promote some growth. I haven't done it yet and it may sound goofy but I'd like to go into the woods some time in the early spring before plantz start blooming and simply rake some areas of the ground clear of leaves.  It will expose areas of soil that haven't seen sunlight in who knows how long and create some growth that might be beneficial for the deer. It's worth a try



When they go in and log,surface disturbance from the skidders helps get regeneration started.Surface distubance helps as does fire but both are labor intensive and you have to do it at the right time.Fire is great but it takes a lot of manpower and you have a small window in the spring when you can do it.When and where it can be done,they are doing it but it won't happen overnight.Several factors are at play but the biggest obstacle and the one that has to be controlled first is the deer.Back in 1990,they clearcut 75 acres on sgl 44 in elk county.The entire clearcut turned into a meadow except for the seed trees that were left.Six years later they went in and erected a couple dozen small exclosures to keep the deer out.Within five year,the outside was still a meadow and the inside of those fences was too thick to walk through.It was clearly the deer inhibiting regeneration and there's thousands of examples like that.They logged the crap out of 100 acres directly behind my house about 8 years ago.It started off growing but today it looks like a park with nothing but beech growing in the understory.There's simply no browse.Just adjacent to that property,another lumber company logged about 100 acres and fenced it.They just took the fence down last year and it's too thick too walk through.Unfortunatley,once the habitat gets to a certain point,it takes very few deer to keep it poor.


----------



## bowtechlx

I just got a set of scent blocker's alpha camouflage ( jacket and pants ) for the second season. It's some top notch stuff, I hope it will keep me warm lol. I blew all my coin on these and will not be able to get the heater body suit or i womb this season. But I will have to see how they do keeping me warm during the second season.



☆☆If anyone is interested in some xxl scent blocker alpha pants in xxl, & mossy oak infinity camouflage send me a pm. I got a good deal on a few pairs and I want to spread the wealth  ☆☆ 

( P.S. I'm not selling these for profit. I'm selling them cause I got a really good deal on them, and I snagged a few up to pass the discount along to my archery talk buddies lol. ) Thanks Brad


----------



## Bwana

tdj8686 said:


> I am just stirring the soup. I am not like that at all. My buck tag was punched on 10/31. I do however have an antlerless tag but that will go unused as usual.


That's fine, we're just trying to end the drama here...not light another fire.


----------



## pa.hunter

Matt Musto said:


> Find one post where I ever "preached" kill does and save bucks. You Can't
> 
> I've never criticized you once for killing a doe. I find you to be hypocritical of others choices, do as you preach.
> 
> I'm the type of hunter Pennsylvania needs. I make my own decisions about what I harvest, not taking more than two deer in one season ever. I like to look at facts and not made up gibberish to form my feelings about hunting in this state. I go to the source when I'd like to voice my opinion about hunting in PA. I'm raising two young hunters to abide by laws and ethics that I would like them to follow. I don't impose my thought on others as fact.
> 
> You guys can gang up on me all you want.
> 
> I don't know what your seeing for deer, doesn't sound like much, and that sucks. I agree that doe harvest needs to be cut back. I'm just sick of the whining on an upbeat thread. Read every post in this thread and the complaints were started by the same guy early in the thread then again as soon as the archery season ended. It's sad.


 we all have different opinions nothing is going to change unless we change it . we need to put our egos aside and enjoy the season ! i am older and set in my ways as well, and i am raising my kids to be ethical and letting little small bucks walk except for their first deer. i let them shoot whatever they wanted . happy hunting guys !


----------



## dougell

I think the hunting is better now than it's ever been.I don't see dozens of deer like I did 30 years ago but who needs to see dozens of deer.The opportunities we have today,I never dreamed possible 30 years ago.I pass up bucks today that I would have mounted back then.I have a nine year old son who's been hunting with me since he was 7.He's killed at least two deer every year and two big gobblers.That wasn't possible when I was a kid.When we hunt,we hunt public land and we don't see dozens of deer.Some days we don't see any but most days we see a few and get a chance to harvest one.Not once has he ever complained about not seeing enough deer or being bored.I know for a fact that there's more deer in this part of the state than most people think,even though you can have some slow days.I'm lucky to actually see one or two hunters actually in the woods all season.After the first day,the woods are empty.Deer act differently today.There's less deer and more food for the one's that are there.They don't have to be on their feet,searching all day.Nobody is pushing them.They'll lay down in a clearcut or laurel patch all day and let you walk right past them.Years ago,they had a wolf pack mentality.They got chased back and forth all day,picking up more deer as they went.That's a defense mechanism.Today,they've evolved with less pressure.They don't have to do that so they've earned to lay still,not move and let the threat pass by.You can sit all day and not see a deer.However,if you know how to still hunt or put on small drives,you'll find deer and plenty of them.

There's a taxidermist a few miles from my house.He used to mount 150 deer or so each year and maybe 1 or two would have spreads over 20 inches.Today,he's mounting over 400/year and gets over fifty/year with spreads over 20".Some of that is do to AR,part of that is do to better nutrition around here because there's less deer and some of that is do to the lack of pressure.There is zero doubt that there's a much higher percentage of bigger bucks in the herd.That can't be disputed.If you don't believe me,google him.His name is Cliff Cessna.Last monday I picked up my son's spring gobbler and couldn't believe the racks he had laying there.The majority of them came from public land in 2G/2H


----------



## j.d.m.

Anyone going out for archery bear? I had plans to, but other priorities are keeping me home. PGC claims estimate 18,000 bear this year, and if there is still food out there, it should be a banner year.


----------



## scPAbowhunter

Haven't gotten around to posting till now but on Monday, November 10th, I shot my biggest buck to date. I was only in my stand for about 45 minutes when he came out of the woods and headed to the standing corn. I haven't had a lot of time to hunt this year with a new baby and a 2 year old and this was the first legal buck I had in range and was only the second legal buck I saw all year. I believe he is 3 1/2 and I rough scored him around 126". Very symmetrical with about a 17" inside spread and 8" G2's. I was able to shoot him at only 7 or 8 yards. He field dressed at 150 lbs with very little to no fat on him.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I think the hunting is better now than it's ever been.I don't see dozens of deer like I did 30 years ago but who needs to see dozens of deer.The opportunities we have today,I never dreamed possible 30 years ago.I pass up bucks today that I would have mounted back then.I have a nine year old son who's been hunting with me since he was 7.He's killed at least two deer every year and two big gobblers.That wasn't possible when I was a kid.When we hunt,we hunt public land and we don't see dozens of deer.Some days we don't see any but most days we see a few and get a chance to harvest one.Not once has he ever complained about not seeing enough deer or being bored.I know for a fact that there's more deer in this part of the state than most people think,even though you can have some slow days.I'm lucky to actually see one or two hunters actually in the woods all season.After the first day,the woods are empty.Deer act differently today.There's less deer and more food for the one's that are there.They don't have to be on their feet,searching all day.Nobody is pushing them.They'll lay down in a clearcut or laurel patch all day and let you walk right past them.Years ago,they had a wolf pack mentality.They got chased back and forth all day,picking up more deer as they went.That's a defense mechanism.Today,they've evolved with less pressure.They don't have to do that so they've earned to lay still,not move and let the threat pass by.You can sit all day and not see a deer.However,if you know how to still hunt or put on small drives,you'll find deer and plenty of them.
> 
> There's a taxidermist a few miles from my house.He used to mount 150 deer or so each year and maybe 1 or two would have spreads over 20 inches.Today,he's mounting over 400/year and gets over fifty/year with spreads over 20".Some of that is do to AR,part of that is do to better nutrition around here because there's less deer and some of that is do to the lack of pressure.There is zero doubt that there's a much higher percentage of bigger bucks in the herd.That can't be disputed.If you don't believe me,google him.His name is Cliff Cessna.Last monday I picked up my son's spring gobbler and couldn't believe the racks he had laying there.The majority of them came from public land in 2G/2H


I think and feel very much like you on most of the "hot" topics. I always wondered how I've read so many complaints about 2G. That to me is the best WMU in the state. Plenty of game, beautiful scenery, true definition of remote and best of all plenty of mature bucks. We have three 4.5 yo old bucks that are going to be hunted hard in two weeks with the rifle, I'm excited!


----------



## bowtechlx

scPAbowhunter said:


> Haven't gotten around to posting till now but on Monday, November 10th, I shot my biggest buck to date. I was only in my stand for about 45 minutes when he came out of the woods and headed to the standing corn. I haven't had a lot of time to hunt this year with a new baby and a 2 year old and this was the first legal buck I had in range and was only the second legal buck I saw all year. I believe he is 3 1/2 and I rough scored him around 126". Very symmetrical with about a 17" inside spread and 8" G2's. I was able to shoot him at only 7 or 8 yards.
> View attachment 2087620


That's a beautiful buck, congratulations on it. That's also an awesome photo.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here is my .02...take it for what you want....

The quality of the deer and health of the herd in Pennsylvania today is better than it has ever been. However hunting opportunities in Pennsylvania are not nearly as bountiful as they were just a mere 10 years ago. 

The PAGC doesn't have very much to do with that, if you compare the state of Pennsylvania to all the other states in the country we still have a considerable amount of state owned land whether it be forest or Pennsylvania Game Lands. The problem really is, in my opinion, has been the urban sprawl. 

We continue to lose prime areas of habitat each and every year to the housing market, to industry, to strip malls, town centers etc. It would be wonderful if the Pennsylvania Game Commission came up with a program that partnered with some of these developments so that hunters could get the opportunities in some of these dear laden areas. 

I do understand the Pennsylvania Game Commission position that they did address this with the regulated wildlife management units, however within those wildlife management units finding opportunities to actually hunt the deer is very difficult. Sure there are some parks French Creek State, Park Ridley Creek State Park, etc... but a majority of the deer are in small urban lots of less than 15 acres, often surrounded by homes and businesses.

Everybody is entitled to their opinions and they're sort of like underwear. We all have a bunch but nobody really cares how many or the quality. I do find it hard to believe that Pennsylvania residents today would complain about the quality of deer being taken or the overall health of the herd. 

Living in the area that I live, I have gotten to see some of the most extreme measures being taken. When you start bringing sharpshooters in with night vision sharp shooting rifles to all but eradicate a herd, there's a problem. 

This is one area where I would love to see the Pennsylvania Game Commission stand up for sportsman in this state. Opportunities to archery hunt in Valley Forge park are abundant. Do a Google search of the park with an aerial photograph and topographic overlay, you'll start salivating when you see the terrain and habitat. Just take a drive down 29 or stroll through the park and that salivation will triple; the deer are pretty much everywhere. 

Now I'm certainly not saying there's a 140" buck behind every tree but I have met at least a half a dozen hunters this year alone who have hunted as hard or harder than I did and never had a single beer in bow range, not a doe , a buck, a fawn, nothing.! 


Rather than have a few sharpshooters practicing their skills, I'd like to see 30 to 40 bowhunters, selected via random drawing each year, be permitted to hunt the park. They could introduce a plan much like we use on some of our leases whereby you have to kill or two doe before your buck eligible and one
Cw you harvest a buck, all subsequent buck harvests have to better than the last UNLESS you go two consecutive years without harvesting a buck. If that happens you go back to a clean buck slate. 

How many of you would sign up for that...I'd jump with both feet at that opportunity.

Pennsylvania certainly has its fair share of problems, and with as many hunters as we have hunting this state there's probably a fair amount of differing opinions on what those problems are. But I think if someone were to sit down and really look objectively they would agree that the quality of the deer in Pennsylvania is not the issue its the opportunities to hunt them.

Joe


----------



## bmh143

scPAbowhunter said:


> Haven't gotten around to posting till now but on Monday, November 10th, I shot my biggest buck to date. I was only in my stand for about 45 minutes when he came out of the woods and headed to the standing corn. I haven't had a lot of time to hunt this year with a new baby and a 2 year old and this was the first legal buck I had in range and was only the second legal buck I saw all year. I believe he is 3 1/2 and I rough scored him around 126". Very symmetrical with about a 17" inside spread and 8" G2's. I was able to shoot him at only 7 or 8 yards. He field dressed at 150 lbs with very little to no fat on him.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087620


Nice buck dude! Which wma was that in? Congrats, your kid looks pumped!


----------



## Matt Musto

scPAbowhunter said:


> Haven't gotten around to posting till now but on Monday, November 10th, I shot my biggest buck to date. I was only in my stand for about 45 minutes when he came out of the woods and headed to the standing corn. I haven't had a lot of time to hunt this year with a new baby and a 2 year old and this was the first legal buck I had in range and was only the second legal buck I saw all year. I believe he is 3 1/2 and I rough scored him around 126". Very symmetrical with about a 17" inside spread and 8" G2's. I was able to shoot him at only 7 or 8 yards. He field dressed at 150 lbs with very little to no fat on him.
> 
> View attachment 2087620


Awesome deer brother! Did he break off the matching G-4?


----------



## Billy H

scPAbowhunter said:


> Haven't gotten around to posting till now but on Monday, November 10th, I shot my biggest buck to date. I was only in my stand for about 45 minutes when he came out of the woods and headed to the standing corn. I haven't had a lot of time to hunt this year with a new baby and a 2 year old and this was the first legal buck I had in range and was only the second legal buck I saw all year. I believe he is 3 1/2 and I rough scored him around 126". Very symmetrical with about a 17" inside spread and 8" G2's. I was able to shoot him at only 7 or 8 yards. He field dressed at 150 lbs with very little to no fat on him.
> 
> View attachment 2087620


Nice buck. Cool pic with the little archer. Thanks for sharing


----------



## scPAbowhunter

I shot him in 5A. I was really hoping to shoot a buck in the mountains of 4A this year at the cabin I have access to hunt so I was thinking I would only shoot one in 5A if it was bigger than anything I've gotten before. When I saw this guy, I didn't have a hard decision to make. I actually didn't even realize how big it was till I got to him in the corn. I was close to shooting over top at him with him being so close and my stand 25 feet up in the air but the shot was perfect, maybe a little back, took out both lungs. I did rush my shot as I typically do since I tend to get pretty excited, but I do remember telling myself to bend at the waist. Anyways, I couldn't be happier and now I need to fill my doe tag as my freezer still has space.


----------



## scPAbowhunter

No, looks like he wanted to push up a G4 on the left but never did. Maybe he would have next year but guess we won't know that now.


----------



## bmh143

scPAbowhunter said:


> I shot him in 5A. I was really hoping to shoot a buck in the mountains of 4A this year at the cabin I have access to hunt so I was thinking I would only shoot one in 5A if it was bigger than anything I've gotten before. When I saw this guy, I didn't have a hard decision to make. I actually didn't even realize how big it was till I got to him in the corn. I was close to shooting over top at him with him being so close and my stand 25 feet up in the air but the shot was perfect, maybe a little back, took out both lungs. I did rush my shot as I typically do since I tend to get pretty excited, but I do remember telling myself to bend at the waist. Anyways, I couldn't be happier and now I need to fill my doe tag as my freezer still has space.


Awesome buddy. Congrats again!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some really great buck went down the last couple days of the season. Looking back though it seems the first week of November was THE WEEK...buck tipping over left and right and tons of action for those south of Rt.80. North of 80 reports seemed to be consistent.....slow to no rut.

Am I off?

Joe


----------



## nicko

Joe, I agree with a lot of what you said regarding the state of hunting in PA. I never thought the days of 30+ deer seen per day was good. Exciting, but not good. The biggest obstacle we have as hunters is access to property and the loss of access through development or the land being posted by the landowners. Where we used to hunt up in Potter county for firearms season, we had access to 700-800 contiguous acres 7 years ago. That was until the 1st property was taken over by family members who decided to only allow their family to hunt it. 250 acres gone. Then a few years later one of the other properties was sold off and logged. Another 250-300 gone. This year, we lost permission to the last property and now must hunt public land for our two day hunting trip. It might turn out well but that remains to be seen. All we know is that in 7 years time, we watched one property after another drop like dominoes in a row. And when that access is gone, it doesn't come back.


----------



## jesses80

nick in just 2 years here in Wilcox pa we lost 17,000 acres to forcon industries and turned it into a hunting/recreational club.


----------



## jays375

I had close to 800 acres was able to hunt right outside my door.That was when I was a kid till my early twenties.With in a few years time it was been knocked back to a few hundred acres.Luckily the ground I hunt is decent deer hunting.Have access to other places but don't like stepping on other peoples fun.Even though they say go for it.Past few years I have lost a lot of my good spring turkey hunting spots.Luckily again still have some good ones.Next step is to start putting some time in on a few of the local state game lands.Surprisingly not many people hunt there heavy.Everybody around here still likes hunting the ground they always have.Man to only win the lottery!Because I wouldn't give up the girl I have for one with money.lol.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Joe, I agree with a lot of what you said regarding the state of hunting in PA. I never thought the days of 30+ deer seen per day was good. Exciting, but not good. The biggest obstacle we have as hunters is access to property and the loss of access through development or the land being posted by the landowners. Where we used to hunt up in Potter county for firearms season, we had access to 700-800 contiguous acres 7 years ago. That was until the 1st property was taken over by family members who decided to only allow their family to hunt it. 250 acres gone. Then a few years later one of the other properties was sold off and logged. Another 250-300 gone. This year, we lost permission to the last property and now must hunt public land for our two day hunting trip. It might turn out well but that remains to be seen. All we know is that in 7 years time, we watched one property after another drop like dominoes in a row. And when that access is gone, it doesn't come back.


Nick, Sorry to here about you losing your place to hunt. Imo I think the leasing of land and outfitters is the wave of the future . I think Pa will never get like Ohio , Illinois , Iowa , in regards to most of the private land getting leased up by out of state hunters and outfitters . The hunting is not that great in Pa for trophy hunting , and for outfitters to run a business and for out of state hunters to come in and lease land up . I guess on one hand we should be glad Pa is not like the Midwest , cause there would be far less hunters and no private land to hunt cause it would be all leased up . Im starting to see some leasing going on in PA already , but who knows where things are going to go .


----------



## Mathias

Suggestion- how about us SE Pa guys plan a get together to meet one day?


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Suggestion- how about us SE Pa guys plan a get together to meet one day?


Can someone video for us Western PA guys? I would love to see Matt and Jacobh meet. :darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Suggestion- how about us SE Pa guys plan a get together to meet one day?


Getting together for a shoot in the off season would be fun.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Can someone video for us Western PA guys? I would love to see Matt and Jacobh meet. :darkbeer:


LOL! Pokin' the bee hive.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Getting together for a shoot in the off season would be fun.



Count me in !!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, Sorry to here about you losing your place to hunt. Imo I think the leasing of land and outfitters is the wave of the future . I think Pa will never get like Ohio , Illinois , Iowa , in regards to most of the private land getting leased up by out of state hunters and outfitters . The hunting is not that great in Pa for trophy hunting , and for outfitters to run a business and for out of state hunters to come in and lease land up . I guess on one hand we should be glad Pa is not like the Midwest , cause there would be far less hunters and no private land to hunt cause it would be all leased up . Im starting to see some leasing going on in PA already , but who knows where things are going to go .


I've already talked with my wife about this. Our house will be paid off in 2.5 years so in about 5 years, I'd like to buy a small property that butts right up to state game land or state forest in the central or NE part of the state. The land will never go away (hopefully) and I won't have to be under the thumb of landowners and hoping I can retain permission from one year to the next. Susquehanock State Forest covers almost 1/2 of Potter county and it is more land than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. But I don't want something that far away which is currently a 5-6 hour drive. I'm looking for a 2 hour drive tops. I want something small that is mine but connected to one of these larger tracts of public land.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Getting together for a shoot in the off season would be fun.


So would getting together for some venison sticks n beer!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I've already talked with my wife about this. Our house will be paid off in 2.5 years so in about 5 years, I'd like to buy a small property that butts right up to state game land or state forest in the central or NE part of the state. The land will never go away (hopefully) and I won't have to be under the thumb of landowners and hoping I can retain permission from one year to the next. Susquehanock State Forest covers almost 1/2 of Potter county and it is more land than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. But I don't want something that far away which is currently a 5-6 hour drive. I'm looking for a 2 hour drive tops. I want something small that is mine but connected to one of these larger tracts of public land.


Sounds like a great idea, good luck !!


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> Some really great buck went down the last couple days of the season. Looking back though it seems the first week of November was THE WEEK...buck tipping over left and right and tons of action for those south of Rt.80. North of 80 reports seemed to be consistent.....slow to no rut.
> 
> Am I off?
> 
> Joe


I'd say thats a pretty accurate assessment. We hunt north of 80 and haven't seen a really good rut in the last 4 or 5 years. Heck bucks were still making scrapes on the last friday of the season.. I didn't see one buck chasing a doe


----------



## Mathias

Good plan. Absolutely LOVE my getaway.
View attachment 2087773


----------



## jesses80

same where I was hunting the last day I saw 5 doe in the morning in stand I sat for the first 4 hours and nothing came out following the does there where some bucks cruising Friday and Saturday but the best action was at the social scrape I found and been running a camera on my buddy missed a real nice 8 on that scrape Saturday morning.


rmm60985 said:


> I'd say thats a pretty accurate assessment. We hunt north of 80 and haven't seen a really good rut in the last 4 or 5 years. Heck bucks were still making scrapes on the last friday of the season.. I didn't see one buck chasing a doe


----------



## John_pro

jesses80 said:


> same where I was hunting the last day I saw 5 doe in the morning in stand I sat for the first 4 hours and nothing came out following the does there where some bucks cruising Friday and Saturday but the best action was at the social scrape I found and been running a camera on my buddy missed a real nice 8 on that scrape Saturday morning.


I think you just have to be in an area where a doe is "close" to her cycle. On one tract of public land, I watched some pretty hard chasing as of Nov 2. Last friday I passed on 2 decent 8 pointers who were chasing a doe, and missed a monster who would not leave this doe alone, He chased her for literally 5 hours. He would not just give up. We both hunt 2H, you would think we would be seeing close to the same activity? I think it just comes down to luck, finding where that hot doe is.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Here is my .02...take it for what you want....
> 
> The quality of the deer and health of the herd in Pennsylvania today is better than it has ever been. However hunting opportunities in Pennsylvania are not nearly as bountiful as they were just a mere 10 years ago.
> 
> The PAGC doesn't have very much to do with that, if you compare the state of Pennsylvania to all the other states in the country we still have a considerable amount of state owned land whether it be forest or Pennsylvania Game Lands. The problem really is, in my opinion, has been the urban sprawl.
> 
> We continue to lose prime areas of habitat each and every year to the housing market, to industry, to strip malls, town centers etc. It would be wonderful if the Pennsylvania Game Commission came up with a program that partnered with some of these developments so that hunters could get the opportunities in some of these dear laden areas.
> 
> I do understand the Pennsylvania Game Commission position that they did address this with the regulated wildlife management units, however within those wildlife management units finding opportunities to actually hunt the deer is very difficult. Sure there are some parks French Creek State, Park Ridley Creek State Park, etc... but a majority of the deer are in small urban lots of less than 15 acres, often surrounded by homes and businesses.
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their opinions and they're sort of like underwear. We all have a bunch but nobody really cares how many or the quality. I do find it hard to believe that Pennsylvania residents today would complain about the quality of deer being taken or the overall health of the herd.
> 
> Living in the area that I live, I have gotten to see some of the most extreme measures being taken. When you start bringing sharpshooters in with night vision sharp shooting rifles to all but eradicate a herd, there's a problem.
> 
> This is one area where I would love to see the Pennsylvania Game Commission stand up for sportsman in this state. Opportunities to archery hunt in Valley Forge park are abundant. Do a Google search of the park with an aerial photograph and topographic overlay, you'll start salivating when you see the terrain and habitat. Just take a drive down 29 or stroll through the park and that salivation will triple; the deer are pretty much everywhere.
> 
> Now I'm certainly not saying there's a 140" buck behind every tree but I have met at least a half a dozen hunters this year alone who have hunted as hard or harder than I did and never had a single beer in bow range, not a doe , a buck, a fawn, nothing.!
> 
> 
> Rather than have a few sharpshooters practicing their skills, I'd like to see 30 to 40 bowhunters, selected via random drawing each year, be permitted to hunt the park. They could introduce a plan much like we use on some of our leases whereby you have to kill or two doe before your buck eligible and one
> Cw you harvest a buck, all subsequent buck harvests have to better than the last UNLESS you go two consecutive years without harvesting a buck. If that happens you go back to a clean buck slate.
> 
> How many of you would sign up for that...I'd jump with both feet at that opportunity.
> 
> Pennsylvania certainly has its fair share of problems, and with as many hunters as we have hunting this state there's probably a fair amount of differing opinions on what those problems are. But I think if someone were to sit down and really look objectively they would agree that the quality of the deer in Pennsylvania is not the issue its the opportunities to hunt them.
> 
> Joe


The PGC does stick up for hunters.Unfortunately,they have no authority over valley forge.It's a fed park and to allow hunting would actually take an act of Congress.The PGC's hands are tied with that one.As far as twps and city parks go,that's a tough nut to crack and the PGC does support hunting when it's practical.Try and get a hunt passed in some of these areas.It's not an easy task.I used to live in a 14 sq mile private residential area with 3500 acres of undeveloped land.This was in rural Clearfield county where hunting was part of the culture.No hunting was allowed in there for about 40 years and the deer herd was huge.The deer demolished every bit of regeneration,wiped out landscaping and about 100 were hit with cars each year.Three of us formed a committee,got the PGC,Penn State,the US FOREST SERVICE and DCNR involved.It took four years of population analysis, annual browse impact surveys and testimony from nationally renowned experts to bring it to a vote.It was my job to sell bowhunting as the solution and it was a tough sell.Ant-hunters are nut cases and there's not much you can do with them.However,most nonhunters wanted less deer but a high percentage had a pretty low opinion of hunters.It was a tough sell that took several years of hard work to get passed.I will say this.We had to work closely with the PGC and they gave us everything we asked for and even did a couple presentations for residents.Hunting was most certainly the best solution for this area and it's worked out very well.Some years as many as 200 deer are killed in there which is not enough but there have been no issues between residents and hunters.Most people don't even realize it's being hunted.This was a very rural area and hunting works.It's not the best solution for some urban areas.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Joe, I agree with a lot of what you said regarding the state of hunting in PA. I never thought the days of 30+ deer seen per day was good. Exciting, but not good. The biggest obstacle we have as hunters is access to property and the loss of access through development or the land being posted by the landowners. Where we used to hunt up in Potter county for firearms season, we had access to 700-800 contiguous acres 7 years ago. That was until the 1st property was taken over by family members who decided to only allow their family to hunt it. 250 acres gone. Then a few years later one of the other properties was sold off and logged. Another 250-300 gone. This year, we lost permission to the last property and now must hunt public land for our two day hunting trip. It might turn out well but that remains to be seen. All we know is that in 7 years time, we watched one property after another drop like dominoes in a row. And when that access is gone, it doesn't come back.


That's too bad but the northcentral part of the state has hundreds of thousands of acres of public land with very little pressure.I rarely ever see another hunter in the woods.I see them parked but usually in areas where I wouldn't consider hunting.I never hunted in Potter county but I do hunt just south of Potter near Sinnemahoning.It's a brutal area that's strait up and down.To date,I've never seen a human and never crossed a bootprint.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> That's too bad but the northcentral part of the state has hundreds of thousands of acres of public land with very little pressure.I rarely ever see another hunter in the woods.I see them parked but usually in areas where I wouldn't consider hunting.I never hunted in Potter county but I do hunt just south of Potter near Sinnemahoning.It's a brutal area that's strait up and down.To date,I've never seen a human and never crossed a bootprint.


And the vastness of some of those state forests is what I find very appealing. We just don't have anything that large down here in the SE part of the state and the public land we do have gets hit hard. And you're right about the terrain of some of those mountains. Some are so steep that if you fell down you wouldn't stop until you hit the bottom.


----------



## dougell

It's crazy steep.You generally don't go back to your truck for lunch and climb back up lol.There are some deer up there but I wouldn't call it a high population.If you find some acorns or a recently timbered area,you can kill deer pretty consistantly.Just don't expect to see very many although I have hit it just right a few times in recent years and saw over 20/day..My one buddy has a camp up there and they kill some huge bucks.They don't see a lot of deer though.One of the biggest bucks I've ever seen was on the last day up there but I didn't have a tag.

The one area where I hunt, I access by an old skidder trail that switch backs accross the hill.It's strait up and down but once you get to the top,it's nice.I've killed deer where it wasn't practical to get them back to that trail.I literally just slid them down the side of the mountain until they'd get hung up on something.Then I'd crawl down grabbing trees as I went.If a sapling breaks,you're going for a ride.I know guys that claim to drive some of those places out in bear season.I'd have to see it to believe it.No bear or deer would be worth that to me.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> And the vastness of some of those state forests is what I find very appealing. We just don't have anything that large down here in the SE part of the state and the public land we do have gets hit hard. And you're right about the terrain of some of those mountains. Some are so steep that if you fell down you wouldn't stop until you hit the bottom.


Managing deer and hunters in an urban enviroment is just plain tough to do.Having too many people on limited land would be a challenge.


----------



## Kpap21

Anybody bear hunting this weekend/next week?


----------



## dougell

I had a couple come buy me last week that were in range.I thought about going out tonight but I'm simply not man enough to go in this weather.Lot's of bears up this way this year.There's a huge mast crop and they should stay out of their dens a little longer because of it.If we get some snow that sticks this week and guys can get out and see where they are,the bear kill should be big.


----------



## Carnage1990




----------



## Applebag

Carnage1990 said:


> View attachment 2087907
> View attachment 2087908
> View attachment 2087910
> View attachment 2087911
> View attachment 2087912


Good job Carnage, very nice buck brother. ASMS!!!


----------



## Carnage1990

Applebag said:


> Good job Carnage, very nice buck brother. ASMS!!!


Thanks man!!!!! I still can't believe it! I hunt so hard and usually get deer but this was my biggest! His horns may not be big enough for some, but he was actually a mature older deer! I couldn't be happier with him!


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> I've already talked with my wife about this. Our house will be paid off in 2.5 years so in about 5 years, I'd like to buy a small property that butts right up to state game land or state forest in the central or NE part of the state. The land will never go away (hopefully) and I won't have to be under the thumb of landowners and hoping I can retain permission from one year to the next. Susquehanock State Forest covers almost 1/2 of Potter county and it is more land than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. But I don't want something that far away which is currently a 5-6 hour drive. I'm looking for a 2 hour drive tops. I want something small that is mine but connected to one of these larger tracts of public land.


My wife and I have a very similar plan. Our house has about 12 years still but we will be pretty much debt free except the house next year so I am going to start looking then.


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> I've already talked with my wife about this. Our house will be paid off in 2.5 years so in about 5 years, I'd like to buy a small property that butts right up to state game land or state forest in the central or NE part of the state. The land will never go away (hopefully) and I won't have to be under the thumb of landowners and hoping I can retain permission from one year to the next. Susquehanock State Forest covers almost 1/2 of Potter county and it is more land than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. But I don't want something that far away which is currently a 5-6 hour drive. I'm looking for a 2 hour drive tops. I want something small that is mine but connected to one of these larger tracts of public land.


Can I get permission to hunt the land?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nick, I could not agree with you more even more specifically with regard to Potter County. We bought our property there in 1986, a small 38 acre parcel. At that time that parcel was surrounded by 1600 acre dairy farm that we had enjoyed the privileges of hunting since early as I could remember. 

About seven years after we bought the property the dairy farmer decided he was getting out of the business and discussions with him I guess I couldn't blame him. He described watching prices of milk climb in the supermarket yet he was still getting his same price per gallon at the dairy. A year after he got out of the dairy business he turned his 1600 acres into the Golden Acres Hunting Preserve. We offered to lease the entire farm from him for hunting purposes only and he declined. Funny thing, he has never had more than 5 members on that lease; even today and he isn't really interested in taking new members. We have offered to buy three and four of these passes so that people who come to camp could hunt, however he would not allow that. At least pass was good for one member and one member only and that member could not even bring their children on to the lease. That's certainly wasn't applicable to our situation with a family camp.

At that time it wasn't really such a big deal because my roughly one mile down the road there was more than 5,000 acres of Collins Lumber Company available to hunt. Between 1999 and 2008 that Lumber Company was sectioned into four different leases. The frustrating thing from an absentee owners standpoint was that we were never even offered the opportunity to join any of those leases.

When I think back to the original purchase in 1986 we could walk out of our front or back door and hunt all day for a week; now we're pretty much limited to the 38 acres we own and our neighbor who owns a hundred and ten. I'm not complaining it's still a lot more land and some people have to hunt but it's certainly different than what we expected when we purchased that land in 1986. 

I am a currently a member on a lease in Potter County, that spans about 2500 acres and we have roughly 50 members. Of those 50 members there are a large portion that never archery hunt. There are some who don't even deer hunt, their turkey enthusiasts or black bear enthusiasts. Even a few who don't hunt at all but or just into trapping and or four wheeling and snowmobiling. Its not a bad deal but it is a bit frustrating. Considering my father and brothers are on a separate lease in Coudersport. This lease is much smaller but also much more intimate and that everyone knows each other. I have been hoping to get on that list for some time it just hasn't worked out quite right for me just yet.

I tend to agree with Pope a little bit, I doubt Pennsylvania will ever turn into the outfitter Mecca like some of the Midwestern states, but I do fear more and more that if you're not a member of a club or a hunt lease or own your own property you will be limited to public ground. & I will repeat what I said earlier there are is a lot of public ground available in parts of the state some of which gets hit intensely some of which gets barely touched you definitely have to get off the beaten path but there are very good box available on public spot just take a look at this thread and some of the deer that guys put down this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If we can arrange a get together, I'd like to be part of that. It doesn't even have to be a shoot maybe just a barbecue or something it sure would be nice to put a face with some of the names.

Joe


----------



## tdj8686

12-Ringer said:


> If we can arrange a get together, I'd like to be part of that. It doesn't even have to be a shoot maybe just a barbecue or something it sure would be nice to put a face with some of the names.
> 
> Joe


So when you say southeast PA does that mean the phily area?


----------



## pope125

Is anybody hunting doe in 2B,5C,5D, this week if so how has the deer movement been ?


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck carnage. Congrats


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Nick, I could not agree with you more even more specifically with regard to Potter County. We bought our property there in 1986, a small 38 acre parcel. At that time that parcel was surrounded by 1600 acre dairy farm that we had enjoyed the privileges of hunting since early as I could remember.
> 
> About seven years after we bought the property the dairy farmer decided he was getting out of the business and discussions with him I guess I couldn't blame him. He described watching prices of milk climb in the supermarket yet he was still getting his same price per gallon at the dairy. A year after he got out of the dairy business he turned his 1600 acres into the Golden Acres Hunting Preserve. We offered to lease the entire farm from him for hunting purposes only and he declined. Funny thing, he has never had more than 5 members on that lease; even today and he isn't really interested in taking new members. We have offered to buy three and four of these passes so that people who come to camp could hunt, however he would not allow that. At least pass was good for one member and one member only and that member could not even bring their children on to the lease. That's certainly wasn't applicable to our situation with a family camp.
> 
> At that time it wasn't really such a big deal because my roughly one mile down the road there was more than 5,000 acres of Collins Lumber Company available to hunt. Between 1999 and 2008 that Lumber Company was sectioned into four different leases. The frustrating thing from an absentee owners standpoint was that we were never even offered the opportunity to join any of those leases.
> 
> When I think back to the original purchase in 1986 we could walk out of our front or back door and hunt all day for a week; now we're pretty much limited to the 38 acres we own and our neighbor who owns a hundred and ten. I'm not complaining it's still a lot more land and some people have to hunt but it's certainly different than what we expected when we purchased that land in 1986.
> 
> I am a currently a member on a lease in Potter County, that spans about 2500 acres and we have roughly 50 members. Of those 50 members there are a large portion that never archery hunt. There are some who don't even deer hunt, their turkey enthusiasts or black bear enthusiasts. Even a few who don't hunt at all but or just into trapping and or four wheeling and snowmobiling. Its not a bad deal but it is a bit frustrating. Considering my father and brothers are on a separate lease in Coudersport. This lease is much smaller but also much more intimate and that everyone knows each other. I have been hoping to get on that list for some time it just hasn't worked out quite right for me just yet.
> 
> I tend to agree with Pope a little bit, I doubt Pennsylvania will ever turn into the outfitter Mecca like some of the Midwestern states, but I do fear more and more that if you're not a member of a club or a hunt lease or own your own property you will be limited to public ground. & I will repeat what I said earlier there are is a lot of public ground available in parts of the state some of which gets hit intensely some of which gets barely touched you definitely have to get off the beaten path but there are very good box available on public spot just take a look at this thread and some of the deer that guys put down this year.


We have piles of land owned by several different timber companies.For years it was open to the public but then it started getting sold off to investment corporations.These companies didn't care about the land at all.They went in and high graded and raped all the good timber,with no thoughts of future sustainabilty.There were too many deer,no mast producing trees left and most of it turned into beech,striped maple and birch,none of which is good deer habitat.They then turned around and leased most of it.Fortunately,much of it has been purchased by nature conservancies and a corp called the conservation fund.They opened it all back open to the public and are trying to manage it but the damage is irreversible in many cases.Most of it will eventually be turned over to the PGC or DCNR.There's 1200 acres right by my house that just went to the conservation fund.I want to throw up every time I walk through there and see what they did to the place.Most of the timber companies manage their lands very well.It goes down hill very fast when they sell out to these investment corporations.Seneca resource owns quite a bit of land up this way.It's all open to the public and managed very well.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> We have piles of land owned by several different timber companies.For years it was open to the public but then it started getting sold off to investment corporations.These companies didn't care about the land at all.They went in and high graded and raped all the good timber,with no thoughts of future sustainabilty.There were too many deer,no mast producing trees left and most of it turned into beech,striped maple and birch,none of which is good deer habitat.They then turned around and leased most of it.Fortunately,much of it has been purchased by nature conservancies and a corp called the conservation fund.They opened it all back open to the public and are trying to manage it but the damage is irreversible in many cases.Most of it will eventually be turned over to the PGC or DCNR.There's 1200 acres right by my house that just went to the conservation fund.I want to throw up every time I walk through there and see what they did to the place.Most of the timber companies manage their lands very well.It goes down hill very fast when they sell out to these investment corporations.Seneca resource owns quite a bit of land up this way.It's all open to the public and managed very well.


The more I read your assessments dougell of what happens when a property's habitat starts to become less than ideal, I start to realize a lot of this applies to the property I hunt. The land was logged about 20+ years ago and it looked like a moonscape for a few years but it rebounded nicely and then was donated to the county conservancy. But there are multiple areas of pole timber and birch tree stands......and a lot of laurel but the laurel has always been there. And one of the prime cover areas on the property this year which normally is a thick lush area that runs beneath the powerline was sprayed by the utility company in the spring or early summer to ****** tree growth and 70% of it was killed and turned brown. I haven't seen one deer get up out of this browned area this year and they normally retreat to it for cover at some point during the season. But it may not be this year.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Just a FYI for anyone trying to buy land in the north central part of the state (tioga and Bradford) you better hurry up. With all the gas activity going on land is very hard to come by. The land that does come available is no doubt overly priced and a lot of investors are buying it all up for mineral rights. There has been a major influx in gas activity in the past six months and lots of talk that it is going to go crazy again. Potter county is still very reasonable choice with lots of hunting land. I'm glad that my house is 5 mins from state game lands and 10 mins away from state forest.


----------



## nicko

tdj8686 said:


> Can I get permission to hunt the land?


I told my buddy who I hunt with what my plan was and he wants to be part of it but for simplicity, I just want to keep any purchase in mine and my wife's name. It easier this way and from a tax bill and income tax perspective, I prefer simplicity and less shared responsibility. He's a great guy but a single dad with custody of his three kids and he's struggling a lot of the time. Plus, his ex-wife is a POS who contributes nothing to the kids' expenses. I told him even though I want to make the purchase myself, it is for us to hunt.....me, him, his son, and whoever might join our group. It's to ensure we never get the rug pulled out from under us like this year 1 month before we leave for our trip (talk about a buzz-kill). Shortly after he told me we were denied permission this year, the wheels started turning in my head and I said to myself that I never want to be in this position again. It won't happen this year or next year but I want to make it happen.


----------



## jays375

I spend time out in Potter,Clinton counties.Things have changed a lot in the past few years.A lot of ground has been leased up by hunting clubs.Thought Tioga was very nice.Only hunting was for bear in any of those counties.First time in Cinton I was impressed.You can cross the river in Revova and shortly be in the middle of no where fast.To just look out and see nothing for miles.One regret I have was joining a camp in Potter years ago.If I only knew.Who here lives in Potter County?


----------



## nicko

jays375 said:


> I spend time out in Potter,Clinton counties.Things have changed a lot in the past few years.A lot of ground has been leased up by hunting clubs.Thought Tioga was very nice.Only hunting was for bear in any of those counties.First time in Cinton I was impressed.You can cross the river in Revova and shortly be in the middle of no where fast.To just look out and see nothing for miles.One regret I have was joining a camp in Potter years ago.If I only knew.Who here lives in Potter County?


You did or did not join a camp in Potter?


----------



## DustinArner

Today my brother and i went to public land and set two stands for rifle. Because it was so cold we decided to leave the video camera in the vehicle since it would just be extra weight for our long hike. Boy did that bite us in the rear end. While hanging the first set, a 100" buck cruised right by us. After completing the first set we walked about 20 yards heading to the second set and I saw a tail flicker. It looked extremely odd as large and then I noticed it was wasn't one deer but two. Then they shifted and it wasn't just two deer, it was two buck fighting. One was a 100" and the other was a whopper of an 8 that went 200+lbs and 130" easy. Massive and wide, just lacked the height. The things you see when you don't have the camera in your hands. Checked two cams as well and got this massive bodied 6 in the same area.


----------



## jays375

Sorry didn't join.


----------



## nicko

A word in my post above was starred out because I used the word "[email protected]" as in "[email protected] tree growth".

Really??? C'mon.


----------



## nicko

jays375 said:


> Sorry didn't join.


Gotcha. Boy has hunting changed since I started going there in 2000. Hotels and motels were packed to capacity on the Sunday before the opener. After concurrent buck and doe seasons and increased tag allocations set in made the herd numbers drop, the number of hunters who went up there nosedived. The motel we stayed at was dated and looked like a 50s era hot spot but it was clean and cheap. But when hunters stopped coming, the motel changed hands and eventually folded. Good hunting can still be had and the deer we shot up there in the past 5+ years have all been thick and healthy. There's just something about hunting in the fabled north woods of PA. You're not necessarily hunting it for big bucks. It's more about the mystique and tradition and sharing the woods with all the ghosts of hunters from a bygone era.


----------



## jays375

Where do you stay now?Iv'e seen pics from Larry's Sports Center big buck contest.There was some nice ones.Iv'e seen nice bucks in Tioga during bear season.


----------



## nicko

We stay in Olean and drive down into Potter to hunt. We'll have a longer drive this year to SGL #059 since we lost our private property but Olean is still our home base. Some people think we stay at a "camp" but then I tell them our camp is a Best Western. I can hunt all day and get wet, dirty, bloody, stinky, etc. But at the end of the day, I want to be comfortable.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I occasionally work out in potter and rarely hunt out that way and a lot of motels and restaurants are hurting. Not as many hunters travel up to that area and it's starting to show. A lot of businesses are for sale along rt 6 or have already gone out of business. It's really a shame. With the amount of state lands in potter and tioga it's probably cheaper just to rent a motel for a couple days and hunt the state lands vurses owning your own land.


----------



## nicko

I can't tell you how many camps we pass that have no cars in the drives and no sign of human activity now. It's sad because I know how alive the area was when I first started going up there. It is a shell of its former self.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I too want to have some land to call my own someday...keep dreaming for now. Mathias has a good thing, along with some of the great sounding deer camps you guys have.


----------



## jays375

It is truly sad.A lot of the camps have been dormant for years.Renova used to be booming during bear season.In a few years time ghost town.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> I too want to have some land to call my own someday...keep dreaming for now. Mathias has a good thing, along with some of the great sounding deer camps you guys have.


Sending a PM.


----------



## Mathias

I count my blessings each time I arrive, which due to a hectic schedule this year has been less than desired. I hope everyone with the desire is able to realize their goals.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I count my blessings each time I arrive, which due to a hectic schedule this year has been less than desired. I hope everyone with the desire is able to realize their goals.


Mathias, do you have any buildings, houses, cabins, or structures on your property? I read enough stories on here about vandalism, break-ins, and theft and want no parts of a having a structure on the land to maintain or worry about.


----------



## Mathias

Small house built a few years back.


----------



## Applebag

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2088254
> 
> 
> Small house built a few years back.


Wow first off, awesome pic. That coyote has no idea. 

Secondly that house is gorgeous. Must be awesome to just spend time up there hunting.


----------



## Mathias

I waited years before having a place on my land and wouldn't go back. All the comforts of home, w/o the people, congestion, noise etc.. It's paradise.


----------



## nicko

Mathias says "small house". 

That there is living the dream.


----------



## jays375

Where is your place Mathias?


----------



## Mathias

Applebag said:


> Wow first off, awesome pic. That coyote has no idea.
> 
> Secondly that house is gorgeous. Must be awesome to just spend time up there hunting.


This year much more time will be devoted to the property. I have been planting and managing it for all wildlife for years. Pretty much a solo endeavor (chore wise). With a home move this Spring I knew time would be limited. I started a thread last year seeking help from interested parties here. Some viable candidates but too busy to pursue this year. My Son suffered a horrific industrial accident awhile back and nearly lost his leg. He has recovered amazingly well, heart of a lion, and will be devoting time this year to it as well.

Nick, it truly is small, it appears large due to the walk out setting.
As I said earlier in this thread, lets do a get together, see how it goes and where it leads....


----------



## jays375

I wondered how you made out with finding somebody.How many people answered your offer?


----------



## Applebag

I'm game for a few burgers and brews! Maybe bring the bow and shoot a bit. I could use a few pointers from someone who knows what their doing anyways. I'm self taught so I'm sure I'm making plenty of mistakes lol.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Mathias says "small house".
> 
> That there is living the dream.


Nick, please don't misinterpret my happiness regarding our get away with being a braggart or a show off. I'm a simple, hard working guy that put in his time/effort.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Nick, please don't misinterpret my happiness regarding our get away with being a braggart or a show off. I'm a simple, hard working guy that put in his time/effort.


Matt you are one of the few....who folks rarely misinterpret. You have really set yourself up well...I know it probably wasn't easy and should be an inspiration to others. Nothing wrong with admiring a guy who works hard to reach his goals.

Joe


----------



## shortb

I have a camp outside of Emporium and lemme tell you..... It ain't what it used to be. I can remember 15-20yrs ago there would be 40 or so people spotting our fields the weekend and night before rifle opener. Now there's barely 10. The hotels have vacancies and used to be sold out. First day I'd count a ton of shots.... Last year I heard a handful. Still beautiful country and we always go up whether we are tagged out or not.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, please don't misinterpret my happiness regarding our get away with being a braggart or a show off. I'm a simple, hard working guy that put in his time/effort.


Just kidding with you Mathias. I can see how the pic could make it look bigger. No doubts you busted your butt to get all of that.


----------



## jays375

I don't be grudge anybody who is able to make their dreams come true.


----------



## nicko

jays375 said:


> I don't be grudge anybody who is able to make their dreams come true.


agreed


----------



## jays375

All anybody wants is to full fill some of their dreams.


----------



## jesses80

another chilly one out I got 5 degrease out not very good bear hunting weather any of use wish bear archery season started at the beginning of archery when you actually see some bears.


----------



## Mathias

I'm going to try and sit for a doe today or tomorrow, couple of properties that hold a very high pop of does. Give me a chance to catch a glimpse of a 'shooter' for Dec 1.


----------



## Darkvador

Mathias said:


> I'm going to try and sit for a doe today or tomorrow, couple of properties that hold a very high pop of does. Give me a chance to catch a glimpse of a 'shooter' for Dec 1.


High doe population? Here in 2C we don't even know what that means anymore. You are a lucky guy. I can't even remember what a doe tastes like. I get a few opportunities every season but I know if I whack one, I would be riddled with guilt. Just need them to bounce back some more.


----------



## jesses80

good luck to you try to stay warm thank god we are not in buffalo that there is crazy.


Mathias said:


> I'm going to try and sit for a doe today or tomorrow, couple of properties that hold a very high pop of does. Give me a chance to catch a glimpse of a 'shooter' for Dec 1.


----------



## Mathias

Darkvador said:


> High doe population? Here in 2C we don't even know what that means anymore. You are a lucky guy. I can't even remember what a doe tastes like. I get a few opportunities every season but I know if I whack one, I would be riddled with guilt. Just need them to bounce back some more.



2 properties I hunt (10acres w/custom homes) I'm there due to the overpopulation of deer. These folks are literally surrounded by similar size properties where the owners despise hunters. Feed the deer, make noise, walk their dogs when we're there. Clueless, better for them to bounce off the front end of an Explorer and die a lingering death roadside.


----------



## Darkvador

Mathias said:


> 2 properties I hunt (10acres w/custom homes) I'm there due to the overpopulation of deer. These folks are literally surrounded by similar size properties where the owners despise hunters. Feed the deer, make noise, walk their dogs when we're there. Clueless, better for them to bounce off the front end of an Explorer and die a lingering death roadside.


That's the way it is at my sisters in Virginia. Every house in their circle has a nice piece of land but they hate hunters. I would love to hunt it but I keep my mouth shut. Funny thing is when they moved there they had trouble with Xbow hunters sneaking in and hanging stands. Who did they call to eradicate them? Me.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I've already talked with my wife about this. Our house will be paid off in 2.5 years so in about 5 years, I'd like to buy a small property that butts right up to state game land or state forest in the central or NE part of the state. The land will never go away (hopefully) and I won't have to be under the thumb of landowners and hoping I can retain permission from one year to the next. Susquehanock State Forest covers almost 1/2 of Potter county and it is more land than you could ever hunt in your lifetime. But I don't want something that far away which is currently a 5-6 hour drive. I'm looking for a 2 hour drive tops. I want something small that is mine but connected to one of these larger tracts of public land.


You won't regret it Nicko. Growing up we had 15 to 18 farms in our immediate area that we hunted. We did a lot of groundhog hunting in those days and there wasn't a better way to get permission to hunt deer than to take a bunch of groundhogs off a farmers property. This was in the 80's. By 2000 we were down to 2 farms just due to sprawl, older farmers passing away and the kids not wanting anything but money out of the property etc. Things change in 15 years. I was very fortunate that my father saw the changes coming. It is not a big buck mecca, but it is ours. Good luck! Do it as soon as you can.


----------



## PAdorn

Hey Nick.... is 4a an area you'd be interested in or is that too far from you?


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2088509
View attachment 2088510
View attachment 2088514

I had a couple pm's about building, amenities etc.. Comfort for everyone is key IMO. Do it once, do it right, enjoy it forever, year round.


----------



## PAdorn

What all trees do you have planted


----------



## nicko

You've got yourself an oasis there Matt. Very very nice.


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> Hey Nick.... is 4a an area you'd be interested in or is that too far from you?


Just looked the state map on the PAGC website and it looks to be further than I would want to go.


----------



## j.d.m.

http://www.951zzo.com/photos/main/best-racks-339601#/2/23416957
This buck shot close to me. Wow is all I keep saying. It's page 3 Matt W. Of lehighton. I believe somewhere in east penn township. 204" non typical cross bow kill.


----------



## Mathias

PAdorn said:


> What all trees do you have planted


Crabapple, pear, plum, chestnut, 3 varieties of oak, white spruce, Norway spruce and red cedar.
We planted approx 4 acres of Native warm season grasses for cover too.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I'm going to try and sit for a doe today or tomorrow, couple of properties that hold a very high pop of does. Give me a chance to catch a glimpse of a 'shooter' for Dec 1.


Hunted this morning, I just got home and sitting in my kitchen don't know if I want to laugh or cry.


----------



## DoePimp

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to say thanks to Nick for starting such an amazing thread! I do not post much, but this thread has been a thrill to read and I have been following along since the beginning. I sure hope the end of the season is good to you and you are rewarded with a monster! 

Joe: I have been following along on your trip to KS and really appreciate the time and effort you have put into that this year. It has been exciting living vicariously through you in PA and KS. I wish your dad the best of luck with the rest of the week. I have a feeling today will be the day! 

Matt: That place looks amazing! You really do have yourself a little slice of heaven there. I too hope that hard work pays off and I can one day enjoy a similar getaway. Those deer will be loving life when all of those trees mature. What three varieties of oak did you go with? I planted a few apple trees behind a buddies place this past year and was thinking about doing a few oak next year. 

I am in SE PA and do most of my hunting in 5C. I have a few small private parcels, but a vast majority of my hunting has been on public land. It was certainly a unique year but overall a very rewarding one for me so far. I hunted extremely hard this year. Hunting all day, every day from pretty much halloween until 11/14. I saw more rutting activity then I have in recent years and passed on quite a few does and small bucks holding out for something a little more mature. Finally on Friday, 11/14/14, it all came together. This guy came in around 3:00PM grunting his head off. He isn’t the largest deer in that area, but I was extremely happy with him after the amount of hours I had spent on stand this season. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I plan on doing a European mount with this guy and will post some pictures of the finished product when I am done. 

Good luck to everyone the rest of the season!

Derek


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> That's too bad but the northcentral part of the state has hundreds of thousands of acres of public land with very little pressure.I rarely ever see another hunter in the woods.I see them parked but usually in areas where I wouldn't consider hunting.I never hunted in Potter county but I do hunt just south of Potter near Sinnemahoning.It's a brutal area that's strait up and down.To date,I've never seen a human and never crossed a bootprint.


I will be hunting just south of the Sinnemahoning in the Quehanna Wildlife Area. You ain't kidding with the straight up and down.


----------



## jesses80

ahh it will either make a man out of you or kill ya.


Matt Musto said:


> I will be hunting just south of the Sinnemahoning in the Quehanna Wildlife Area. You ain't kidding with the straight up and down.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Hunted this morning, I just got home and sitting in my kitchen don't know if I want to laugh or cry.


uh-oh, what happened?


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck doepimp. congrats.


----------



## jesses80

he seen the thurdy point buck.


Mathias said:


> uh-oh, what happened?


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> uh-oh, what happened?


I busted my ass for the last 2.5 weeks trying to get on the two big shooters I had on my one farm , so I go into one of my best sets to kill a doe and wouldn't you know it one of the big shooters comes down from my right and walks right in front of me at 15 yards . UGH, just want to scream ..


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> I busted my ass for the last 2.5 weeks trying to get on the two big shooters I had on my one farm , so I go into one of my best sets to kill a doe and wouldn't you know it one of the big shooters comes down from my right and walks right in front of me at 15 yards . UGH, just want to scream ..


Didnt bring your buck bow? 

Seriously, whats wrong, did you already fill your antlered tag I guess?


----------



## Mathias

Applebag said:


> Didnt bring your buck bow?
> 
> Seriously, whats wrong, did you already fill your antlered tag I guess?


Season is closed.

pope- it's great he's still around!


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Didnt bring your buck bow?
> 
> Seriously, whats wrong, did you already fill your antlered tag I guess?



Are u being serious ?? The Archery season for antlered deer end 11-15. Thats why he's not dead !!!


----------



## Bwana

pope125 said:


> Are u being serious ?? The Archery season for antlered deer end 11-15. Thats why he's not dead !!!


Rules, it's always about the rules


----------



## PSU Joe

pope125 said:


> I busted my ass for the last 2.5 weeks trying to get on the two big shooters I had on my one farm , so I go into one of my best sets to kill a doe and wouldn't you know it one of the big shooters comes down from my right and walks right in front of me at 15 yards . UGH, just want to scream ..


That is exactly why I'm not going in the woods this week. Sorry Pope but at least you know the stand is good for him.


----------



## pope125

PSU Joe said:


> That is exactly why I'm not going in the woods this week. Sorry Pope but at least you know the stand is good for him.


I sorta had a game plan for gun season, I was going to stay off that farm till the middle of the second week of gun season .


----------



## PSU Joe

pope125 said:


> I sorta had a game plan for gun season, I was going to stay off that farm till the middle of the second week of gun season .


I hear you. Bet it's going to be tough to stick to that plan now.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Are u being serious ?? The Archery season for antlered deer end 11-15. Thats why he's not dead !!!


I didn't research the difference in antlered or antlerless seasons for any WMU's before I posted, sorry. Season is out for me right now, but you posted about sitting in your stand. It didn't dawn on me that it's another doe season. Calm down.


----------



## pope125

PSU Joe said:


> I hear you. Bet it's going to be tough to stick to that plan now.


Landowner said by the second week of gun last year he was seeing 60 to 70 deer around his house, from all the farms around his and all the deer getting pushed onto his .


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> I didn't research the difference in antlered or antlerless seasons for any WMU's before I posted, sorry. Season is out for me right now, but you posted about sitting in your stand. It didn't dawn on me that it's another doe season. Calm down.


Im sorry, didn't mean to jump on you as you can imagine I'm a little upset right know ..


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Im sorry, didn't mean to jump on you as you can imagine I'm a little upset right know ..


It's cool. I'm having a rough day too. Hope he comes back when the time is right.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I busted my ass for the last 2.5 weeks trying to get on the two big shooters I had on my one farm , so I go into one of my best sets to kill a doe and wouldn't you know it one of the big shooters comes down from my right and walks right in front of me at 15 yards . UGH, just want to scream ..


Oh that sucks. One of the hazards of hunting this in-between doe season.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Oh that sucks. One of the hazards of hunting this in-between doe season.



Pretty had so deal with when you have 4.5 year old mid 160's at 15 yards and can't shot, opportunities like that don't happen that often .


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Pretty had so deal with when you have 4.5 year old mid 160's at 15 yards and can't shot, opportunities like that don't happen that often .


Oh Geeze... yeah that does suck. Hopefully you get a crack at him


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I will be hunting just south of the Sinnemahoning in the Quehanna Wildlife Area. You ain't kidding with the straight up and down.


Quehanna has some pretty good places.I only live about 25 minutes from there but never took the time to really scout and get to know that area.We take our horses up there once in a while but I never really got off and hiked.


----------



## Double"O"

I local guy killed a 520# black bear on the nieghbors farm monday with a bow...real nice bear


----------



## Mathias

Double"O" said:


> I local guy killed a 520# black bear on the nieghbors farm monday with a bow...real nice bear


Get us some pics!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone heard details of a 650+ bear killed I Potter this week? Hearing rumors but not necessarily from reliable sources. Something that big doesn't stay a secret for long....

Joe


----------



## Sight Window

Interesting perspective on PA deer and their low numbers:

http://griffinsguide.com/content/20..._medium=email&utm_campaign=hunting_2014-11-19


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> I busted my ass for the last 2.5 weeks trying to get on the two big shooters I had on my one farm , so I go into one of my best sets to kill a doe and wouldn't you know it one of the big shooters comes down from my right and walks right in front of me at 15 yards . UGH, just want to scream ..


Isn't that the way it always is? I swear they read the game laws and know the seasons.


----------



## swpahunter

www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/pennsylvania-hunter-kills-potential-state-record-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> Isn't that the way it always is? I swear they read the game laws and know the seasons.


Seems that way ! I hunted those two deer pretty hard probably put more pressure on them than I should of but I hunted the stands on the right winds and hunted hard . I was a little nervous and though I boggered the area up pretty bad cause I never saw him thru the rut. I knew I would have a good chance of killing him as long as he didn't cross the road. Now I know he's still living and the stands in the right spot, only thing I can say is I was in the right spot but the wrong time.


----------



## Matt Musto

swpahunter said:


> www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/pennsylvania-hunter-kills-potential-state-record-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


Cool Story! Crazy that Cowger (the Landowner) was able to hear the shot and see the deer go down, but then they had to track it 150 yards to find it. 106 yards is quite a poke too even for a crossbow! Congrats to Lenzi. Was that 194 score a green NET score do you know?


----------



## SwitchbckXT

swpahunter said:


> www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/pennsylvania-hunter-kills-potential-state-record-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


Good article, thanks for sharing...nice to know there are some big boys out there!


----------



## Sight Window

I need a little help here. 

I am trying to register a doe I killed online and they are asking for my "permit number" (7 digits). I don't see that on the tag. I know all of the other info needed??


----------



## Sight Window

Never mind that is only for DMA2


----------



## Hammer 1

I have 2 farms that I hunt. 1 farm is 10 minutes away, and the other is 35 minutes away. I only went to the one that is 35 minutes away 3 times this year. I thought it would be a good idea to get my camera today and this is what I was missing!!!!!!


----------



## Applebag

Nice rack


----------



## tyepsu

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone heard details of a 650+ bear killed I Potter this week? Hearing rumors but not necessarily from reliable sources. Something that big doesn't stay a secret for long....
> 
> Joe


I have not heard about that one, but my buddy back home (Mansfield) said there was a 500+ lb. bear shot Monday morning near Tioga. I will try and see if I can get some more details. The area has some huge bear and I would be up there for the gun bear season if I could. Unfortunately, end of the month is a no go with my work. I wonder if I should pick up a bear tag just in case since I will be up there for opening 3 days of rifle deer season and bear is still open in 3A during that time.


----------



## manowar669

swpahunter said:


> www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/pennsylvania-hunter-kills-potential-state-record-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


That guy looks thrilled!


----------



## jacobh

Sorry I know I was banned from this thread but the state record am I reading it right that it was shot by a crossbow? If so the crossbow record for pa is like 197". Just asking. Thanks


----------



## jacobh

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/hunting_whitetail-deer-hunting_pa_0805_01/

Here's the state record Xbow buck. Something seems strange to me with all this?


----------



## Double"O"

Matt Musto said:


> Cool Story! Crazy that Cowger (the Landowner) was able to hear the shot and see the deer go down, but then they had to track it 150 yards to find it. 106 yards is quite a poke too even for a crossbow! Congrats to Lenzi. Was that 194 score a green NET score do you know?


He did not shoot 106yds...re read section lol


----------



## nicko

Nobody is banned from this thread unless they want to be Scott. Post away. I've gotten disgusted with some things but always come back. PA deer hunting is like having bad family members......you're born into it whether you like it or not and you can't get away from it. 

I know this isn't archery related but I went and sighted in the .30-06 today with my Dad for the upcoming firearms season. He doesn't hunt anymore but he likes shooting his handguns. Shooting a rifle one time year to sight it in and for two weeks out of the year while hunting made me realize how much my gun shooting form sucks. I think I could shoot a bow at 100 yards nearly as accurately as the gun. 18 shots from the gun and my right shoulder is a little sore right now.....but it's on and will get the job done as long as I uphold my end of things.


----------



## Double"O"

18!?!?!?

My god man what was wrong?


----------



## nicko

I started a new thread for this but figured I would include it here since it is a PA deer. Pretty neat.

http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/pgc/9106


----------



## nicko

Double"O" said:


> 18!?!?!?
> 
> My god man what was wrong?


Ha ha!!!! I told you my shooting form sucked. I forgot everything I knew about the right way to shoot a rifle until my last few shots (don't hold your breath.....slowly exhale and squeeze the trigger). I was sighting in at 100 yards which will expose any inconsistencies and despite sighting it in last year and being on, I was now shooting high and wide left. Nothing extreme but not good enough for me so I kept adjusting the windage until I was happy with it. It would easily put a deer down at 50 yards without adjustment but I wanted full confidence going into the season if I have to stretch it out and shoot at 100 yards or further.


----------



## pope125

Hammer 1 said:


> I have 2 farms that I hunt. 1 farm is 10 minutes away, and the other is 35 minutes away. I only went to the one that is 35 minutes away 3 times this year. I thought it would be a good idea to get my camera today and this is what I was missing!!!!!!


Nice !! Bet you'll be there more often .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Cool Story! Crazy that Cowger (the Landowner) was able to hear the shot and see the deer go down, but then they had to track it 150 yards to find it. 106 yards is quite a poke too even for a crossbow! Congrats to Lenzi. Was that 194 score a green NET score do you know?


Matt, Thought he shot it at like 62 yards ?


----------



## Hammer 1

pope125 said:


> Nice !! Bet you'll be there more often .


Hoping a buddy of mine will get him rifle season!


----------



## tackscall

SwitchbckXT said:


> Good article, thanks for sharing...nice to know there are some big boys out there!


That guy sure seems happy


----------



## jacobh

Sorry guys the one I posted was non typical. For some reason I was just looking at the score not typical record or non typical record. Sorry


----------



## pa.hunter

jacobh said:


> http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/hunting_whitetail-deer-hunting_pa_0805_01/
> 
> Here's the state record Xbow buck. Something seems strange to me with all this?


197 non-typical Boone and Crockett


----------



## jesses80

wow that's crazy 13 years old


nicko said:


> I started a new thread for this but figured I would include it here since it is a PA deer. Pretty neat.
> 
> http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/pgc/9106


----------



## TRex18

ok.....questions answers....

1. Lenzi shot the buck at 62 yds? 
2. Does PA have non typicals over 200" that were shot in the wild? 
3. Did anyone look at the thread about the guy who broke his knee? (pretty funny) 
4. Its Friday......get ready for Bear!!!


----------



## nicko

Where we are headed to up in 3A for deer, we've heard the bear population is good. I don't really have a desire to shoot a bear but my buddy is thinking about getting a tag. I just looked up the regs for bear season and he has to get his tag today or wait until 11/27 - 11/30 to get it. It's an odd split how they shut down the tag sales for about a week. Does anybody understand the rationale behind this?


----------



## Matt Musto

Double"O" said:


> He did not shoot 106yds...re read section lol





pope125 said:


> Matt, Thought he shot it at like 62 yards ?


“That was the first time I shook on a deer in about five years,” Lenzi said. But he calmed himself enough to hit the buck with his rangefinder—106 yards—and took a few deep breaths as the deer closed the distance. Just as the buck was about to enter the woods, he paused, quartering slightly away. Lenzi squeezed the trigger.
Sixty two yards away Ghost thudded to the ground, his chest barreling into the earth. Then, he jumped up and bounded away into the timber. Immediately Lenzi texted the landowner to tell him he’d arrowed the buck, but Cowger already knew. He was doing his evening chores nearby when the crossbow twanged, and looked up in time to spot the buck collapse.

Yeah I guess. It is written in a confusing manner. Whatever it is, it is a great buck.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> “That was the first time I shook on a deer in about five years,” Lenzi said. But he calmed himself enough to hit the buck with his rangefinder—106 yards—and took a few deep breaths as the deer closed the distance. Just as the buck was about to enter the woods, he paused, quartering slightly away. Lenzi squeezed the trigger.
> Sixty two yards away Ghost thudded to the ground, his chest barreling into the earth. Then, he jumped up and bounded away into the timber. Immediately Lenzi texted the landowner to tell him he’d arrowed the buck, but Cowger already knew. He was doing his evening chores nearby when the crossbow twanged, and looked up in time to spot the buck collapse.
> 
> Yeah I guess. It is written in a confusing manner. Whatever it is, it is a great buck.



Lol. the landowner herd the bow go off and saw the buck collapse . Thats a great story , lol


----------



## ETHIKILL

nicko said:


> Where we are headed to up in 3A for deer, we've heard the bear population is good. I don't really have a desire to shoot a bear but my buddy is thinking about getting a tag. I just looked up the regs for bear season and he has to get his tag today or wait until 11/27 - 11/30 to get it. It's an odd split how they shut down the tag sales for about a week. Does anybody understand the rationale behind this?


I don't understand the rationale either. I always thought it was to keep someone from buying a bear tag after they illegally shot a bear. For example, you are lawfully "hunting coyotes" with a high powered rifle and manage to shoot a bear, but were initially too cheap to cough up the $16 for a bear tag. 

But that logic is flawed since it only applies to regular rifle bear season. You could technically buy a tag during archery and extended rifle IF you shot a bear under the same circumstances .


----------



## cahelle1

nicko said:


> Where we are headed to up in 3A for deer, we've heard the bear population is good. I don't really have a desire to shoot a bear but my buddy is thinking about getting a tag. I just looked up the regs for bear season and he has to get his tag today or wait until 11/27 - 11/30 to get it. It's an odd split how they shut down the tag sales for about a week. Does anybody understand the rationale behind this?


I'm sure too many people have hunted without a bear license then if they shoot one they go and get there license that afternoon.


----------



## nicko

It figures… Solid 2 1/2 year-old eight pointer just comes 27 yards in front of my stand and hangs out for about 3-4 minutes. Sigh.


----------



## PAdorn

Yep that sounds about right Nick! Right place.... wrong time. Good luck to you today


----------



## nicko

The buck that taunted me. I couldn't zoom the video because my bow was in the other hand. He made me in the tree and could tell something was off but never spooked.

http://youtu.be/SdaMxo-KYTo


----------



## jacobh

Nice Nick glad your seeing something finally. How many points was he?


----------



## nicko

Good to see but the wrong week. Oh well. He was an 8 and a solid deer for that property.

Considering he picked me out in the tree, I may have to think about moving that stand to a different tree further down in that funnel but not until next year. What's good about where I have it set now is that the tree I am in is in a spot that the deer don't really walk through so I've been able to get in and out of that stand multiple times this year without boogering it up. But the best tree down in that funnel is much wider and will put me in a position where the deer will come in from behind me and will walk right past the tree. The downside is that using this tree will make me walk through that funnel and lay down a trail right across where they will walk. I'll have to see how the stand works out the rest of this season. But where it is right now will be great for firearms season and the .30-06.


----------



## jacobh

Haha yea amazing animals Nick. Good luck buddy


----------



## alancac98

Matt Musto said:


> I will be hunting just south of the Sinnemahoning in the Quehanna Wildlife Area. You ain't kidding with the straight up and down.


I have a friend who hunt out in the Quehanna Area with his father. He just got a turkey out there. Another friend and an in-law both work at the Boot Camp.


----------



## jesses80

today some bears should drop, thank god it's not the first day of buck .


----------



## Matt Musto

jesses80 said:


> today some bears should drop, thank god it's not the first day of buck .


Yeah, I wonder how many bears were taken on Saturday? Anyone hear of any good ones?


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah, I wonder how many bears were taken on Saturday? Anyone hear of any good ones?


Matt , wonder how many will be shot over a pile of donuts ?


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Matt , wonder how many will be shot over a pile of donuts ?


Is there a problem with doing that?[emoji12]


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Is there a problem with doing that?[emoji12]


Nope, go for it !!


----------



## jesses80

I didn't see many hunters out on Saturday I had to drive to Pittsburgh air port Saturday that freezing rain made it an interesting one on 79.


----------



## Sight Window

Who's still hunting does? 5C, 5D and where ever else it is still open


----------



## jesses80

there using donuts now such a waste of donuts.


pope125 said:


> Matt , wonder how many will be shot over a pile of donuts ?


----------



## pope125

jesses80 said:


> there using donuts now such a waste of donuts.


There hitting mine pretty hard !!


----------



## jesses80

popcorn man no need to abuse good sugar glazed donuts .


pope125 said:


> There hitting mine pretty hard !!


----------



## Matt Musto

What ever happened to that state record sized bear that was someone's pet and was patterned to feed out of a trash dumpster?


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> What ever happened to that state record sized bear that was someone's pet and was patterned to feed out of a trash dumpster?


Probably the state record


----------



## jesses80

ha ha probably pope I should have went out in the woods and checked some cameras today.


pope125 said:


> Probably the state record


----------



## Lcavok99

Had an amazing first day of bear hunting. I watched for about 15 minutes a massive 8 pointer and a smaller 8 pointer fight. It was a first for me, too bad it wasnt deer season and i had a tag. Although for sitting in the treestand for 12 hours straight that all i saw.


----------



## jesses80

I haven't hurd of any bears up this way taken yet.


----------



## jesses80

that's the way it always goes for me when I bear hunted I had big bucks that I could have thrown a spear at around me but during archery season nope always out there 60 or 80 yards.


Lcavok99 said:


> Had an amazing first day of bear hunting. I watched for about 15 minutes a massive 8 pointer and a smaller 8 pointer fight. It was a first for me, too bad it wasnt deer season and i had a tag. Although for sitting in the treestand for 12 hours straight that all i saw.


----------



## Double"O"

Excited to talk my good old M77mkII .270 for a walk next week...took out out twice last year and never even shouldered it lol


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> What ever happened to that state record sized bear that was someone's pet and was patterned to feed out of a trash dumpster?


Bozo the Bear was shot in 2010 and measured 21-15. It is an archery record. The state record is 23-9 and was shot in 2011.


----------



## tackscall

nicko said:


> The buck that taunted me. I couldn't zoom the video because my bow was in the other hand. He made me in the tree and could tell something was off but never spooked.
> 
> http://youtu.be/SdaMxo-KYTo


Man I love that sound of deer in leaves, I'll never understand why the stupid hunting shows play crappy music over it


----------



## jesses80

so it was an average bear harvest on the first day biggest bear turned in up here was from st'marys pa 320 lbs sow.


----------



## nicko

tackscall said:


> Man I love that sound of deer in leaves, I'll never understand why the stupid hunting shows play crappy music over it



I agree. That sound of them walking through the leaves gets your heart pumping.


----------



## pa.hunter

anyone bowhunting for doe 2nd saturday of rifle i am! cant wait


----------



## tackscall

I'm buying a non res and hunting Monday, look out Pennsylvania. I've thought about doing it for years


----------



## nicko

I won't break the bow out again for hunting until 12/26. As long as I can carry the rifle for those two weeks, I'm going to take advantage of it. But then I'll put it away for the year and gear up for the post Christmas season with the bow.


----------



## nicko

tackscall said:


> I'm buying a non res and hunting Monday, look out Pennsylvania. I've thought about doing it for years


Good luck. Whereabouts will you be hunting?


----------



## Squirrel

pa.hunter said:


> anyone bowhunting for doe 2nd saturday of rifle i am! cant wait


I have been bow only since 2007 so I will probably go out unless I am in Ohio. I don't have a Pa buck tag so it's either try for a Pa doe or hunt for a buck in Ohio. We still have some nice ones on camera over there.


----------



## pa.hunter

Squirrel said:


> I have been bow only since 2007 so I will probably go out unless I am in Ohio. I don't have a Pa buck tag so it's either try for a Pa doe or hunt for a buck in Ohio. We still have some nice ones on camera over there.


yes i used my tag as well cant wait to get in tree again ! good luck, if you go to ohio . tuff hunting over there unless you have some private land


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> I won't break the bow out again for hunting until 12/26. As long as I can carry the rifle for those two weeks, I'm going to take advantage of it. But then I'll put it away for the year and gear up for the post Christmas season with the bow.


i have yet to see a buck late season killed some doe the deer are mostly nocturnal here from all pressure of gun. good luck


----------



## jesses80

was out in the woods yesterday for a walk and see some scrapes are still being worked.


----------



## jesses80

so what's some of you guy's favorite tactics to use in the rifle season to get a buck?


----------



## 138104

Look for trails leading to thick stuff away from where you expect hunters to be.


----------



## jesses80

do you mainly stand hunt or spot and stalk type I usually sit for the first 3 hours or so then I'm up and moving I usually set up in escape routes in the morning and try catching what others pressure while walking in.


Perry24 said:


> Look for trails leading to thick stuff away from where you expect hunters to be.


----------



## 138104

I stand hunt. Otherwise, I wouldn't be able to sit still!


----------



## tyepsu

Just spoke to my dad in 3A (Tioga County) and he has been bear hunting since Saturday behind my parents house. He said he saw a massive scrape this morning that was not there yesterday. Headed up there Saturday for the rifle opener on Monday. Bowhunting is my #1 passion, but I do enjoy the group of hunters we have for gun season and this year trying to get 2 youth (13 and 14) their first bucks.


----------



## Matt Musto

tyepsu said:


> Just spoke to my dad in 3A (Tioga County) and he has been bear hunting since Saturday behind my parents house. He said he saw a massive scrape this morning that was not there yesterday. Headed up there Saturday for the rifle opener on Monday. Bowhunting is my #1 passion, but I do enjoy the group of hunters we have for gun season and this year trying to get 2 youth (13 and 14) their first bucks.


Good luck to the two yutes I have not killed a deer with a rifle since 1995. I will be looking for a 3.5 year old or older, if not I will be back out with the bow looking for the monster 8, hoping no one killed him.


----------



## Squirrel

pa.hunter said:


> yes i used my tag as well cant wait to get in tree again ! good luck, if you go to ohio . tuff hunting over there unless you have some private land


Thanks. A friend owns a 50 acre farm but to the two adjoining farms gave us sole permission so we have a little over 150 acres available. I took a doe there the first day of the season but have only made it over twice since then.


----------



## tackscall

nicko said:


> Good luck. Whereabouts will you be hunting?


A friend from Ripley has some places just over the border


----------



## nicko

My gun hunting technique is typically stand hunting but I do get up and move around a lot more during gun season than bow season. 

If there is one tip I would give somebody for gun hunting, it would be to not stay put if you jump a deer fairly close to you. When they run, you should run straight after them for 75-100 yards. This is about the same distance deer will run before stopping and turning around to check their back trail and they will do it more often than not. And you don't have to worry about the noise you make while running because the deer are running too. Plus, when they hear something trailing them (which in this case will be you running after them), they will likely stay to see what is coming. I assume when they do this they are expecting to see another deer. You have to have your eyes fixed ahead of you and constantly scanning for their outlines and be ready to get your gun up and shoot. When you see them, the opportunity to shoot will be very short so you have to be ready to take advantage of it. I've taken two doe like this and missed a nice buck last year after chasing them. It's not an easy shot because you'll likely be winded from running and you won't have anything to rest the gun on so the most likely shot you take will be off-hand.


----------



## tackscall

nicko said:


> My gun hunting technique is typically stand hunting but I do get up and move around a lot more during gun season than bow season.
> 
> If there is one tip I would give somebody for gun hunting, it would be to not stay put if you jump a deer fairly close to you. When they run, you should run straight after them for 75-100 yards. This is about the same distance deer will run before stopping and turning around to check their back trail and they will do it more often than not. And you don't have to worry about the noise you make while running because the deer are running too. Plus, when they hear something trailing them (which in this case will be you running after them), they will likely stay to see what is coming. I assume when they do this they are expecting to see another deer. You have to have your eyes fixed ahead of you and constantly scanning for their outlines and be ready to get your gun up and shoot. When you see them, the opportunity to shoot will be very short so you have to be ready to take advantage of it. I've taken two doe like this and missed a nice buck last year after chasing them. It's not an easy shot because you'll likely be winded from running and you won't have anything to rest the gun on so the most likely shot you take will be off-hand.


I have run down deer twice in my career, the one time my buddy and I were walking out and jumped a doe. I took off after it, he was laughing hysterically until the doe stopped and I dropped her!


----------



## Hey Abbott

I plan on doing a 4 mile hike up a mountain in the state forest. Going in in the dark and we shall see what happens. Going to do some scouting tomorrow before the turkey hits the table. Gotta take advantage of the snow.


----------



## nicko

Four miles in should give you an entire mountain nearly to yourself. If you drop one, here's to hoping your drag is entirely downhill.

I wish I lived closer to one of these massive state forests we have in PA. I love the idea of hunting one of these vast areas.


----------



## scottprice

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fM9ZhILKsQ


----------



## jacobh

Happy early Thanksgiving guys I wish u a successful and safety gun season in Pa. I will be in Md but expect to see some success stories!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I'll be out sitting with my pop the 1st day or 2. Be the designated dragger if need be.

Hopefully he gets a crack at another 1. The 7pt buck he missed made it through archery as well the bigger 10pt he had seen. 
He kills me though, says he's due for a big 1 but then turns around and says he will shoot the 1st legal 1 he can:doh:...lol!

Let you know how he makes out either way.

*Happy holidays and good luck out there on monday!*


----------



## Applebag

Happy Thanksgiving to all my PA brothers! I hope you all have a safe and happy holiday. Id like to wish good luck and safety to those going out Monday morning as well.


----------



## jesses80

happy thanksgiving everyone and here's to a safe and successful rifle season may the memories be good ones.


----------



## 138104

Good luck to all the orange army tomorrow. I'll be out with my muzzleloader. 

This evening, it sounded like people got an early start!


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> Four miles in should give you an entire mountain nearly to yourself. If you drop one, here's to hoping your drag is entirely downhill.
> 
> I wish I lived closer to one of these massive state forests we have in PA. I love the idea of hunting one of these vast areas.


I'm lucky to have state forest 10 mins from my house. I got access right in the middle of it thru private land and then going straight up a mountain. The bonus is when you get up there it over looks the pa Grand Canyon. All down hill drag is a plus. Good luck everyone.


----------



## nicko

T minus 12 hours to shooting time. Good luck to everybody heading out and stay safe.


----------



## dra710

Be careful... Sounded like a war zone in Washington county today with the Orange army sighting in their guns on the night before the season. Stay safe


----------



## switchback270

dra710 said:


> Be careful... Sounded like a war zone in Washington county today with the Orange army sighting in their guns on the night before the season. Stay safe


I even heard shots after 5:30 tonight... Stay safe and good luck to those headed out tomorrow


----------



## nicko

Been up since 12:30 and the alam is set to go off soon. No matter how many openings days there are, I can never sleep.


----------



## pa.bowhunter

Good luck to everybody. Getting that morning coffee in trying to wake up! I'm taking my wife this morning.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Did not sleep a bit last night. Hopefully the day plays out well for everyone.


----------



## turkeysroost

Stay safe out there. Good luck,shoot straight.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

nicko said:


> Been up since 12:30 and the alam is set to go off soon. No matter how many openings days there are, I can never sleep.


Good luck Nick!


----------



## River420Bottom

Heard that first, still pitch black how the hell can you see anything let alone tell it's a buck.... Shot


----------



## PAdorn

Hoyt1021 said:


> Heard that first, still pitch black how the hell can you see anything let alone tell it's a buck.... Shot


Geeze! Yeah sounds like someone is being really safe. That's every year though


----------



## Billy H

Good luck guys, keep us posted and keep your heads low. I hope none of you run into the three fellers I saw buying hunting license last night at wally world.


----------



## tackscall

I'm on no sleep. Just settled in let's see how it goes


----------



## 138104

Heard about 10 shots early, but has been quiet since. Haven't seen a deer yet.


----------



## davepfb

No deer yet only trespassers that "thought" they were on gamelands which are about 5 miles down the road.


----------



## tackscall

Two does, twice


----------



## mcharlton

Nothing so far in 2b


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys took my son to Md where he shot a small spike so we bailed here. In for updates!! Good luck stay safe


----------



## bmh143

I gotta say I'm glad I got my buck already. My dad texted me and had some idiot walk right by his stand @ 7 and then again at 8. He's a little agrivated to say the least.


----------



## jays375

Pretty quiet here in the northeast.Seen seven doe so far.Most of the snow has melted.Hoping to see the bear that keeps raiding local bird feeders.He was around Saturday night.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Geeze! Yeah sounds like someone is being really safe. That's every year though


Herd a shot this morning at 6:15


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Herd a shot this morning at 6:15


Sounds Like someone was being a very safe ethical hunter. Geeze.... some people. How the Hell could the person see then


----------



## AttilaTheHun

This is how the morning started off for my Buddy hunting in PA. He was set up in his stand a good hour before daylight and had these 2 yahoos walk by and one set up 70 yds from his stand sitting on the ground. I tell you some people are just down right ignorant and have no commons courtesy.


----------



## pope125

AttilaTheHun said:


> This is how the morning started off for my Buddy hunting in PA. He was set up in his stand a good hour before daylight and had these 2 yahoos walk by and one set up 70 yds from his stand sitting on the ground. I tell you some people are just down right ignorant and have no commons courtesy.


Not sure if its only in Pa you get that ****, sorta tells you a little about the hunters we have in Pa. You put 750,000 hunters in the woods and thats what you get , not sure what you call them but to me there not hunters .


----------



## AttilaTheHun

pope125 said:


> Not sure if its only in Pa you get that ****, sorta tells you a little about the hunters we have in Pa. You put 750,000 hunters in the woods and thats what you get , not sure what you call them but to me there not hunters .


You are correct, unfortunately it's not just in PA. Some people just have no manners or respect. I guess when you see how some folks act on Black Friday at Walmart, it's not surprising some of that gene pool flows over to some hunters as well. Sad! Really sad!


----------



## pope125

AttilaTheHun said:


> You are correct, unfortunately it's not just in PA. Some people just have no manners or respect. I guess when you see how some folks act on Black Friday at Walmart, it's not surprising some of that gene pool flows over to some hunters as well. Sad! Really sad!



Been bowhunting for over 40 years and can say Im almost about ready to call it quits . So tired of it all.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

pope125 said:


> Been bowhunting for over 40 years and can say Im almost about ready to call it quits . So tired of it all.


Yeah, I can understand why. I blame the parents of these ignorant folks, and the, "it's all about me" mentality. Our society is going downhill so fast it's not even funny. The funny thing is,this is on private land this happened to my buddy on. So the idea of owning your own property and this would happen, is a big fallacy. Sometimes I think it's even worse.


----------



## Pistolero17

pope125 said:


> Not sure if its only in Pa you get that ****, sorta tells you a little about the hunters we have in Pa. You put 750,000 hunters in the woods and thats what you get , not sure what you call them but to me there not hunters .


Has hunting in PA always been like this or has it gotten worse?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

It's gotten worse. I'm only 27 and when I started hunting at 12 it wasn't this bad. I stopped rifle hunting at 14 and have no desire to ever rifle hunt for deer in this state again. Archery season is becoming more and more like rifle in this state. Guys treaspassing, having no moral or values and taking bad shots, and just shooting the first buck that walks by. Thank goodness I don't rifle hunt in this state!


----------



## Pistolero17

bowhuntercoop said:


> It's gotten worse. I'm only 27 and when I started hunting at 12 it wasn't this bad. I stopped rifle hunting at 14 and have no desire to ever rifle hunt for deer in this state again. Archery season is becoming more and more like rifle in this state. Guys treaspassing, having no moral or values and taking bad shots, and just shooting the first buck that walks by. Thank goodness I don't rifle hunt in this state!


Interesting, I would think with decreasing number of hunters, gun season would have gotten better. I know archery is getting worse, but I always thought that was because of less land and more people getting in archery with bow or crossbow.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Crossbow numbers have drastically increased the number of archey tags. I would have to look but I'm pretty sure archery tag sales doubled from 2010-2013. Rifle numbers will always be high in this state. Wish they would go to 4 on one side or even shotgun only. Look at the counties in pa that are shotgun only like out by Pitt, they harvest some of, if not the largest bucks in the state. I think a lot of it has to do with no rifle hunting.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Well I counted 4 shots all day. Saw 2 deer all day pretty slow. Kinda glad just more deer for late season bow.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> Well I counted 4 shots all day. Saw 2 deer all day pretty slow. Kinda glad just more deer for late season bow.


More deer for late season , I like the sound of that . To bad the area I was hunting this morning herd over 50 shots.


----------



## nicko

This was probably the worst opening day I've had in a number of years. I was ok with the idea of hunting public land since our permission to hunt private property was pulled. The day started off good and I jumped 2 deer about 8:00am but no shot opportunity. After that, it was all downhill. I didn't see one more deer the rest of the day, my buddy saw none, and his dad saw 7 running like they were stuck with a hot poker. And the hunters......plenty of hunters. Trucks driving back and forth on the main access road all through the morning and into the afternoon. 

The thing though was that there was sign everywhere. Big piles of droppings, feeding sign, rubs. But barely any deer and very few shots. We didn't see one dead deer on any of the trucks either. There's game lands are 7,000 acres which sounds great but so much of the acreage is made up of STEEP hillsides and large expanses of open timber with no desirable cover.

The sign we saw said there are a decent number of deer there but they did a good job of making themselves scarce. 

We still have one day left to hunt tomorrow and we need to be ourselves motivated to go hunt because the prospects look slim.


----------



## jacobh

Man Nick that sucks!!!! There's room in Md for u if u want??


----------



## hillscreekkid

PAdorn said:


> Sounds Like someone was being a very safe ethical hunter. Geeze.... some people. How the Hell could the person see then


I would like to think someone let there thumb slipped off the hammer on their 30-30


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Good luck Nicko, the thing with the big woods is a mature buck can show up at all time. Lots of land like you said.


----------



## John D 194

Sounds like my day nicko.Didn't see one deer all day.But saw a ton of fresh scrapes and sign everywhere.The only bonus was this is the least amount of hunters in state gamelands I have ever seen.Felt like I had all the woods to myself.Only heard about 15 shots all day.


----------



## PAdorn

hillscreekkid said:


> I would like to think someone let there thumb slipped off the hammer on their 30-30


Very true! I never thought about that. Haha. I could just imagine the look on that hunters face if that did/ would happen. It would scare the **** out of ya. Lol


----------



## pope125

hillscreekkid said:


> I would like to think someone let there thumb slipped off the hammer on their 30-30


He was referring to my post cause I herd a shot at 6:15am, sounds good but I was hunting in 5C .


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Man Nick that sucks!!!! There's room in Md for u if u want??



Thanks Scott. Definitely a frustrating day. I'm not used to hunting like this but it was not at all unexpected. I know public land and opening day is not a good combination.


----------



## jacobh

Anytime Nick it's available for u next yr all u have I do is call


----------



## ribsyj

Got him bout 2:00 in 4C


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> This was probably the worst opening day I've had in a number of years. I was ok with the idea of hunting public land since our permission to hunt private property was pulled. The day started off good and I jumped 2 deer about 8:00am but no shot opportunity. After that, it was all downhill. I didn't see one more deer the rest of the day, my buddy saw none, and his dad saw 7 running like they were stuck with a hot poker. And the hunters......plenty of hunters. Trucks driving back and forth on the main access road all through the morning and into the afternoon.
> 
> The thing though was that there was sign everywhere. Big piles of droppings, feeding sign, rubs. But barely any deer and very few shots. We didn't see one dead deer on any of the trucks either. There's game lands are 7,000 acres which sounds great but so much of the acreage is made up of STEEP hillsides and large expanses of open timber with no desirable cover.
> 
> The sign we saw said there are a decent number of deer there but they did a good job of making themselves scarce.
> 
> We still have one day left to hunt tomorrow and we need to be ourselves motivated to go hunt because the prospects look slim.


Don't get frustrated in public land. I hunt primarily public land and in archery I saw 5 different shooter bucks and about 50-75 does. There is sign everywhere rubs scrapes and droppings but went today and all I was were flashlights and pumpkins. I traveled way off the beaten path to get away from all the people and saw a lot of sign but only bumped 1 deer. It's rifle season in pa and it sucks. I don't think I will take one single day off in gun season.


----------



## tdonovan55

Got a 9 point at 7:20am. About 16 inches spread. Here in 1B. Would have rather got him in archery. He came through only 30 yards from my stand. Right in my bow shooting lane. My dad got the other buck that followed near him, a 7 point 17 inch spread. Would have rather got him with my bow for sure, but with heavy pressure hunting, using a bow where we go is next to impossible in rifle reason. I got my doe in archery so freezer will be full and I'm tagged out. Good luck to the rest of you guys, during rifle and the late season if you get back out.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Haven't hunted an opening day in years, I really enjoy gun hunting but trespassers, drives, road hunters, emptied guns at run deer, even the family members that insists on hunting with guns that Are close enough because they don't wAnt waste shells sighting in. It's not what gets me excited and I can't waste vacation time on it. Usually wait for for the second week and pray for some fresh snow so I can track and still hunt after the masses have called it quits. 

Buck tag filled so I will wait on some ny black powder mid December to get in the woods again. 

Good luck to all those out and stay safe!!!! Niko hope you knock over a giant tomorrow Am


----------



## tackscall

Do the masses call it quits? In NY they don't, last year I swear I saw as many trucks on the final Tuesday of the late season as I did on the second Saturday of gun. The pressure is relentless


----------



## nicko

I won't give up. Just venting. Time to get done sleep and gear up for tomorrow morning.


----------



## jacobh

Keep going buddy best of luck hope to see success pics


----------



## jays375

Well Mr. Bear never showed today.He is a coward and attacks the bird feeders at night.


----------



## 30th t/a

AttilaTheHun said:


> This is how the morning started off for my Buddy hunting in PA. He was set up in his stand a good hour before daylight and had these 2 yahoos walk by and one set up 70 yds from his stand sitting on the ground. I tell you some people are just down right ignorant and have no commons courtesy.


This is exactly how my day went hunting in 2B. I was in my stand at 5:30am and I ended up leaving the woods at 10:00am. I had Idiots walking around me a half hour after it got light out. Another Idiot sits 70 yards from me. If he couldn't see me, he must have been blind and shouldn't be hunting anyways. I am seriously considering given up rifle hunting in PA. There's not a year that go by where some kind of bullsh*t doesnt happen on the first day of rifle. It sucks rifle hunting in PA.

I passed a nice 8 pointer in archery, hoping he would make to next year and be a wall hanger, Not no more. Any decent buck I see in archery is getting shot, just so I dont have to go out rifle and be around these wacko's.


----------



## dra710

Morning report from 2a...8 trucks parked in a pull off that comfortably fits 2 trucks along the side of the road in Washington county on a co-op farm next to the farm I hunt in Archery. My farmer kicked off 4 trespassers that walked thru a wall of posted signs and all said they never saw any of the signs (impossible). Basically they were trying to hunt behind his farm house and within 300 yrds of an active drill site on posted land. Be safe out there... Congrats to the lucky hunters


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jays375 said:


> Well Mr. Bear never showed today.He is a coward and attacks the bird feeders at night.


:set1_rolf2: that dirty *******!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

1st buck my brother-in-law has taken since 2008.





sittin with my pops and heard 2-3 hunters shooting on the neighboring properties then a few minutes later the same buck from above came by. My dad easily could have shot him but we didn't get a good look at the legality of the rack before he moved on. Buck went down in the woods to my b-law and he obviously got a better look at him.

Pops and i saw 11 doe, 1 buck today. By no fault of our own the property we usually hunt we could not hunt this year. A neighbor who hunts that property had "words" with another guy about a hunting spot(who then went to the owner) last season and it led to us being evicted before this season, hopefully the issue can be resolved. Don't know how the other 3 of us got bundled into what happened or what was said to the owner by the other hunter but some questions need to be asked. I'm mad about it to say the least since it is a related property owner and i have been hunting there since i could carry a gun. I knew someday it may have ended, but not like this.

We were hunting the adjoining property today and i took about a 1000yd look over to my rifle stand (that nobody was in)on the said property and saw atleast 6 deer feeding next to my stand for a half hour. Then the farmers came in later and pushed it...ended up kicking out a big 8pt out that they didn't get. Takes the cake don't it.

Saw 11 other guys parade back and forth on the "undeclared" public property we were on today. Have to say i didn't enjoy that. 
The fellow who started the whole mess didn't even hunt today he was too busy having a pity party. 
Lots of shooting on 2 of the neighboring properties at running deer...but most of them missed. Other than that it was a rather quiet 1st day.

Sorry for the bit of a rant.


----------



## tackscall

I had two guys stroll by me leaving the woods at 4:30. I sit all day WAITING for 4:30 lol


----------



## thrust

Took this guy on public land this morning at 7:45 in 4D. I was the fourth shot of the morning.


----------



## speedbird

I had guys just at edge of my property yelling and whistling driving deer before 9:00 am on opening day!
WHY?
I'd like to see deer drives and spotting go by the wayside in PA.


----------



## pope125

speedbird said:


> I had guys just at edge of my property yelling and whistling driving deer before 9:00 am on opening day!
> WHY?
> I'd like to see deer drives and spotting go by the wayside in PA.


Because there lazy !!! These are the guys that pull there guns out for one or two days and don't want to put the time in .


----------



## speedbird

I guess I should be happy that they weren't trespassing. lol


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Because there lazy !!! These are the guys that pull there guns out for one or two days and don't want to put the time in .





speedbird said:


> I had guys just at edge of my property yelling and whistling driving deer before 9:00 am on opening day!
> WHY?
> I'd like to see deer drives and spotting go by the wayside in PA.


Couldn't agree more with both of you.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to those that scored. I have been hunting Pa. Since 1972. Back then there was lot of mutual respect, and there were a lot of hunters. Plenty of commaradery even between those that never met before.Was some memories from those times I'll never forget, great times. In todays me first society a lot of that has gone away. When my boy got old enough we hunted the big woods with rifles for a couple years but just got sick of the BS and it just wasnt a quality experiance for my young son. We started to hunt near home in 5C and that soon went downhill with the appearance of the PGC doe slaughter. Bow hunting was always a good time no matter where we hunted and is still pretty good but even that is slipping away with some of the new regulations we have now. It is what it is and I am grateful I can still get out and get it done.

Good luck to those out there today.


----------



## Scotty C

Shot a nice buck yesterday morning on a still hunt through our family farm. Decided to walk very slowly through a set of pines. Saw the buck feeding with a doe at 100 yards.. They bedded down and I decided to stalk as close as possible. Got to 50 yards and the buck stood up and I had a quick clean kill.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats!


----------



## pope125

Did not hunt this afternoon cause I got soaked on Monday afternoon, looks like Im getting wet again tomorrow morning .


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Pope your a better man then me lol. Course guess it's better then what Ill be doing (work)


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Good luck Pope your a better man then me lol. Course guess it's better then what Ill be doing (work)


I know I hate getting wet anymore cause I've done it so much in the past, but I know those wet dreary mornings can be good.


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir best of luck to u hope u get a monster doing it pope


----------



## jesses80

2 days in and haven't seen a deer yet did catch some fresh tracks after the snow fall but was getting dark to pursue them congrats to the ones that have had success so far.


----------



## Applebag

I have a feeling about tomorrow morning. So I took the day and I'll be heading out. Good luck to anyone going. I'll prob post from the stand.


----------



## LetThemGrow

bowhuntercoop said:


> Crossbow numbers have drastically increased the number of archey tags. I would have to look but I'm pretty sure archery tag sales doubled from 2010-2013. Rifle numbers will always be high in this state. Wish they would go to 4 on one side or even shotgun only. Look at the counties in pa that are shotgun only like out by Pitt, they harvest some of, if not the largest bucks in the state. I think a lot of it has to do with no rifle hunting.


I think it has more to do with limited access in suburban areas combined with much better food sources....


----------



## nicko

Our trip is done and we're on our wY home. Hunting public land for firearms is definitely an experience. My buddy was able to drop a doe yesterday and I said going in that if one of us was able to use a tag, it would be a success so I'm happy with that.

After the opener on Monday, all three of us were pretty miserable and down on the idea of hunting the same game lands next year. But day two on Tuesday was better and not just because my buddy got a doe. We figured a few things out and think that the land can still offer good hunting. It just has to be hunted the right way. There was sign everywhere on the top of the mountain but that is where the main access road is along with all the hunters. So first of all, most of the hunters park off that road and only go a few hundred yards in. Second, they are likely going in and out of the woods on the Friday, Saturday, and Sunday before the opener to scout and walk around. We had to do the same on Sunday since it was our first time hunting there.

Assuming we hunt it again next year, we will hunt it differently. We won't go up top and will instead stay down in the lower parts of the gamelands where we didn't see anybody hunting. We might even consider putting our trip off a few days and not hunt Monday and Tuesday like we do now. Waiting a couple days will likely result in a lot fewer hunters in the woods. I can take not seeing deer but I can't take seeing the number of hunters we saw sharing the same woods.


----------



## bghunter7777

nicko said:


> Our trip is done and we're on our wY home. Hunting public land for firearms is definitely an experience. My buddy was able to drop a doe yesterday and I said going in that if one of us was able to use a tag, it would be a success so I'm happy with that.
> 
> After the opener on Monday, all three of us were pretty miserable and down on the idea of hunting the same game lands next year. But day two on Tuesday was better and not just because my buddy got a doe. We figured a few things out and think that the land can still offer good hunting. It just has to be hunted the right way. There was sign everywhere on the top of the mountain but that is where the main access road is along with all the hunters. So first of all, most of the hunters park off that road and only go a few hundred yards in. Second, they are likely going in and out of the woods on the Friday, Saturday, and Sunday before the opener to scout and walk around. We had to do the same on Sunday since it was our first time hunting there.
> 
> Assuming we hunt it again next year, we will hunt it differently. We won't go up top and will instead stay down in the lower parts of the gamelands where we didn't see anybody hunting. We might even consider putting our trip off a few days and not hunt Monday and Tuesday like we do now. Waiting a couple days will likely result in a lot fewer hunters in the woods. I can take not seeing deer but I can't take seeing the number of hunters we saw sharing the same woods.


Like the thought process but having hunted Pa for many years you still need to be out there on Monday next year get away from the hunters something like 80% of the buck kill is done on opening morning. The older bucks will go nocturnal sometimes long before the first shots are even fired your best odd of killing them is the orange army chasing one to you.


----------



## pope125

bghunter7777 said:


> Like the thought process but having hunted Pa for many years you still need to be out there on Monday next year get away from the hunters something like 80% of the buck kill is done on opening morning. The older bucks will go nocturnal sometimes long before the first shots are even fired your best odd of killing them is the orange army chasing one to you.


need to kill one during Archery and be done with it .


----------



## Pa archer68

Anyone know where I can find something in writing about Pa trespassing laws?


----------



## Mathias

Pa archer68 said:


> Anyone know where I can find something in writing about Pa trespassing laws?


what's your question?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> need to kill one during Archery and be done with it .



Agreed.


----------



## Pa archer68

Who do I call. Is it poaching if game is killed while trespassing. I talked to state police yesterday and was told it was a civil matter and they could do nothing about it.


----------



## bghunter7777

pope125 said:


> need to kill one during Archery and be done with it .


or book a hotel opening weekend of Pa in the midwest and actually enjoy your hunt.


----------



## PAdorn

Newest PA Hunter. Born Sunday night at 845


----------



## Pa archer68

Awesome buddy! Congrats!


----------



## jacobh

PADorn congrats bro!!! Look like baby's well and hope mom is also!!!! Congrats


----------



## PAdorn

Thanks!!! Yep. Everyone is doing very well!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Agreed.


Nick, In the same boat as you, probably one of my best years in Pa for seeing deer. Trying to kill something of some size and age is another story .


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Newest PA Hunter. Born Sunday night at 845


Congrats !!!


----------



## attackone

Pa archer68 said:


> Who do I call. Is it poaching if game is killed while trespassing. I talked to state police yesterday and was told it was a civil matter and they could do nothing about it.


seems like thats the part that sucks, noone wants to deal with it. I was always told that if someone was trespassing that it was a police matter.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Pa archer68 said:


> Anyone know where I can find something in writing about Pa trespassing laws?


Good luck doing anything with it when you find it. Years ago I hunted a piece of ground that was posted heavily. I'm talking almost every tree on the perimeter. I had permission to be there and caught a guy 3 different times on the property without permission. I called the game commission and was told to call the local police. The local police told me that there really wasn't much they can do.


----------



## pope125

attackone said:


> seems like thats the part that sucks, noone wants to deal with it. I was always told that if someone was trespassing that it was a police matter.


When I moved into my house a few years ago , I herd a gun shot shot real close to the house so on Sunday morning went back to were I herd the shots and followed the foot prints back to his house . Called the local police told them what happen , the police said that they would talk to him . Before the the cop left I told the cop to tell the guy trespassing if I catch he again Im pressing charges. Have not had any problems since


----------



## nicko

Congrats Padorn!

Regarding the public land, this was a learning year as will next year assuming we hunt it again and I think we will. Instead, we will look to hunt where the others do not and set expectations accordingly. 

Unfortunately hunting an area like this, you have no control of other hunters coming in to scout and trampled up the land. Like I said we had to do the same but we all know how it works: your first time in a spot is your best chance and every intrusion adds up. Some guys up there my buddy's dad knows have a camp and they use the land for grouse hunting too. They didn't anything the two days we were up there. Use your land how you want but just understand it isn't going help your deer hunting.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Congrats Padorn!
> 
> Regarding the public land, this was a learning year as will next year assuming we hunt it again and I think we will. Instead, we will look to hunt where the others do not and set expectations accordingly.
> 
> Unfortunately hunting an area like this, you have no control of other hunters coming in to scout and trampled up the land. Like I said we had to do the same but we all know how it works: your first time in a spot is your best chance and every intrusion adds up. Some guys up there my buddy's dad knows have a camp and they use the land for grouse hunting too. They didn't anything the two days we were up there. Use your land how you want but just understand it isn't going help your deer hunting.


Nick , Why don't you try finding a piece of private property in 5c ? Or do you like going away ?


----------



## rambofirstblood

PAdorn said:


> Newest PA Hunter. Born Sunday night at 845


congrats to you.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , Why don't you try finding a piece of private property in 5c ? Or do you like going away ?


We like the getaway Bob. I know deer quality is better down here but the change of scenery is nice. Plus I enjoy the challenge of learning a new piece of big woods land.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> We like the getaway Bob. I know deer quality is better down here but the change of scenery is nice. Plus I enjoy the challenge of learning a new piece of big woods land.


I understand. When I had my leases in Ohio I could not wait to leave the house and get to the lease. Then I got so burned out I gave up the leases. At the point know I wish I still had them .


----------



## Applebag

Speaking of leases. Does anyone know of anything available in or near Luzerne/Lackawanna county? My family is selling the house that's on the property I hunt and I'll need something new for next year otherwise it's public land for me. PM me with any details, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jesses80

congrats to you and the wife and hopefully hunting is better when he is of age.


PAdorn said:


> Newest PA Hunter. Born Sunday night at 845


----------



## vonfoust

Pa archer68 said:


> Who do I call. Is it poaching if game is killed while trespassing. I talked to state police yesterday and was told it was a civil matter and they could do nothing about it.


My understanding (take it with a grain of salt) is that if it is just trespassing, it is a State Police matter. If there are game law violations as well then the Game Commission has jurisdiction. This from a quick conversation with a friend that is a State Police Officer. Not official though.


----------



## nicko

When we dropped my buddy's deer at the processor on the way home, the guy told us his deer was only the 20th deer brought in and this is 3 days into the gun season. That number is REEEAAAAALLL low.


----------



## Mathias

In order to make my hunts more enjoyable and hopefully productive, I'm planting corn next year at my get-away. Going to have rthe local farmer plant a strip 30yards wide along my field/thicket border about 200 long. I'll leave it up all winter and brush hog the remnants in the spring. Minimally it will be good food and cover for the deer, turkeys and occasional bear.


----------



## Mathias

PAdorn said:


> Thanks!!! Yep. Everyone is doing very well!


Awesome!


----------



## Hey Abbott

Last night I jumped what would have been my biggest buck out of his bed. I shouldered the 700 but with him only being 15 yds away he was out of sight in two hops into a thicket. Even better it was deep in public land so I will give it another try next week some time. I only saw a glimpse of him bit I did notice when he jumped there was a lot of bone on his head.


----------



## jesses80

the only thing worse then not getting a monster is seeing a monster hope you get him bud good luck.


Hey Abbott said:


> Last night I jumped what would have been my biggest buck out of his bed. I shouldered the 700 but with him only being 15 yds away he was out of sight in two hops into a thicket. Even better it was deep in public land so I will give it another try next week some time. I only saw a glimpse of him bit I did notice when he jumped there was a lot of bone on his head.


----------



## pope125

Man I miss Ohio, just got a text this morning saying they killed a giant 9 off my old farm. Boy you don't know what you got till its gone.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> When we dropped my buddy's deer at the processor on the way home, the guy told us his deer was only the 20th deer brought in and this is 3 days into the gun season. That number is REEEAAAAALLL low.


Keep shooting those doe fellas. 

Good luck to those out today. Looks like a better weather day today.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Keep shooting those doe fellas.
> 
> Good luck to those out today. Looks like a better weather day today.


Bill, I can say from I think that comes all down to the hunter and the land there hunting . I run trail cameras all year long on all the properties I hunt and spend a ton of time in a tree I pretty much know how many deer are on the places I hunt . At my house we shot two doe and thats all were killing . And the new farm I got this year the place is over run with doe , I could probably shot 10 or more and not even put a dent in the herd there.


----------



## nicko

I was talking with another hunter while we were in the woods on Tuesday and he is from the Pittsburgh area. I told him I live and hunt in 5C and he said "you have deer running all over the place down there". I told him that's what you would be led to believe but it is far from the case and the heavy pockets of deer are mostly on private land that cannot be accessed or has very limited access.


----------



## jacobh

Nick this is half the problem. Everyone thinks this and so did many on here just go back in time and look at threads. Many said last yr and beginning of this yr. there are plenty of deer and I don't mind seeing less as long a they're bigger well here it is. Now a lot are seeing the decline we saw for yes and they don't like it. So I'm not saying shoot nothing. U can shoot does just don't be greedy. These guys who kill a ton of does a yr and give them away. That's the problem. 5c lack of access and the popular belief that there are so many deer here is the reason the herd is the way it is. Everyone and their brother buy tags here because of what people say are here and they come here and kill whatever they see because there are so many. Well 20 yrs of this it dosent take a genius to figure out it'll have a negative affect on the herd


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Bill, I can say from I think that comes all down to the hunter and the land there hunting . I run trail cameras all year long on all the properties I hunt and spend a ton of time in a tree I pretty much know how many deer are on the places I hunt . At my house we shot two doe and thats all were killing . And the new farm I got this year the place is over run with doe , I could probably shot 10 or more and not even put a dent in the herd there.


This. We let a few guys hunt out place for gun season. Last year they shot two does each. I had to tell them that it is now one doe per person there, and some years may not even be that. It's all going to come down to what we are seeing over the summer and archery season.


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> This. We let a few guys hunt out place for gun season. Last year they shot two does each. I had to tell them that it is now one doe per person there, and some years may not even be that. It's all going to come down to what we are seeing over the summer and archery season.


I agree with you guys 100% but the problem is a lot of guys talk the talk but wont walk the walk. A lot of guys go out with the best of intentions to just shoot a buck and leave the doe be. But when that buck never comes they shoot doe just to fill the freezer, and I can relate to that. I have a doe tag for 5C and I want to go out late season so bad I can taste it. But the areas I am hunting just wont support it. Its hard to refrain. Last year I ate tag soup and it sucked. 

I also agree on the clowns that shoot 5 or 6 doe a year. That reins need to be pulled in on that sort of thing.


----------



## jacobh

Agree Billy I caught flak for shooting a doe this yr. but where I shot it here's a good amount. Facts are greed is hurting hunting for all of us. Like u said u want to fill that tag but can't and that's simply because some moron is killing 10+ deer. It's terrible but won't change. I for one haven't hunted all rifle season here. Bow or anything. I truly think if they change doe tag allocations there will be a huge decline in hunters which is good for the herd but bad for the economy. Like I've been saying there are not many does and to be honest I haven't seen many big bucks so what's there to kill?


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> Agree Billy I caught flak for shooting a doe this yr. but where I shot it here's a good amount. Facts are greed is hurting hunting for all of us. Like u said u want to fill that tag but can't and that's simply because some moron is killing 10+ deer. It's terrible but won't change. I for one haven't hunted all rifle season here. Bow or anything. I truly think if they change doe tag allocations there will be a huge decline in hunters which is good for the herd but bad for the economy. Like I've been saying there are not many does and to be honest I haven't seen many big bucks so what's there to kill?


I have to ask are you Bipolar?
Earlier in this thread I pointed out what you just said to someone else and you jumped defending on the grounds of what is legal...As long as its legal its fine you said right? Kill everything if PA gives you a tag Right?


----------



## jacobh

What the heck are u talking about???? U better reread. I simply said if u want to take a doe go ahead but don't be greedy!!! Where do u get kill everything out of that. Bipolar maybe but u better get your eyes checked. For the past 2 yrs I've caught crap on this site for saying numbers are going down. Facts are if u need a deer take one but don't take more then u need!!


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> A
> 
> 
> Did u buy his license? People like u are killing out sport!!! If u don't like it but acreage fence it in and hunt it. Do u own these deer? Get a life bro it rather pathetic!!! Congrats on the buck don't listen to the people who think their pros. Save a buck shoot a doe yeah now u see why so many aren't seeing deer


Remember this see above. Said by you?
I also remember you congratulate any legal harvest right? Your words?
So what is don't kill what you can legally get tags for or congratulate every legal harvest then complain about it later?
The reason you get flak as you put it is you say one thing one day then another the next.
Just wondering if there is a reason real reason for it?
To be clear I say shoot a mature deer buck or doe. If you can't then its probably because the herd is not healthy enough to support it. Then you eat the tag.


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> Fmj yes very pathetic I hope u don't consider yourself a sportsman??? U are why hunting horns is pathetic. Did he tell u what to shoot? Then why should u tell him. Take a hike your comments are pathetic


This was also your post. Do you tell people what to shoot now?


----------



## alancac98

First off, Congrats PAdorn on the little guy. He is a beautiful little guy. I can only imagine you can't wait to take him hunting, but don't rush it too much - they grow up way too fast as it is. Second, I took a nice 7 point first day at 8:45. Unfortunately, he was able to scoot past my Dad and make it to me (I'm in deep and surrounded by laurel). I try posting a pic tomorrow night - gotta get it off the camera. Had a friend score on an absolute beast - I post that as well. It's good for him that he is a taxidermist! I have a doe tag and could use it on a farm that has a lot of does that need thinned out, but not sure if I will. Won't be able to hunt on Saturday (x-mas shopping now that I got my buck). Good luck to you all still chasing tracks.


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> What the heck are u talking about???? U better reread. I simply said if u want to take a doe go ahead but don't be greedy!!! Where do u get kill everything out of that. Bipolar maybe but u better get your eyes checked. For the past 2 yrs I've caught crap on this site for saying numbers are going down. Facts are if u need a deer take one but don't take more then u need!!


Thanks for your permission to shoot does by the way.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

Chester county 191" sometime in the last few days, gun kill. Not mine.


----------



## jacobh

Boy fmf u should be a detective I guess Im bipolar. Hell go to med school. By the way I could care less what u shoot . Kill em all because I'm going to now myself. Hell with it I say Im not for ARs Im wrong I say shoot what u want aim wrong so screw it Im killing everything. Facts are deer numbers are down do what u want because I sure am


----------



## jacobh

That's right I congratulate anyone for any harvest. Did I tell anyone what to shoot? No I said if they buy a licens then shoot what u want buck doe big or little. I didn't say kill everything u see. I could care less if u kill anything to be honest u twist words like no one else


QUOTE=fmf979;1071743817]Remember this see above. Said by you?
I also remember you congratulate any legal harvest right? Your words?
So what is don't kill what you can legally get tags for or congratulate every legal harvest then complain about it later?
The reason you get flak as you put it is you say one thing one day then another the next.
Just wondering if there is a reason real reason for it?
To be clear I say shoot a mature deer buck or doe. If you can't then its probably because the herd is not healthy enough to support it. Then you eat the tag.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Dude your on crack a guy posts a pic of a buck he was happy about and caught crap. How was that me telling him what to shoot??? Get a life buddy nowhere in there did ai tell anyone what to shoot I was standing up for the guy who caught crap for posting a pic of something he was happy to put his tag on.






fmf979 said:


> This was also your post. Do you tell people what to shoot now?


----------



## jacobh

fmf979 said:


> Thanks for your permission to shoot does by the way.




Where the hell did I tell u what to kill? Dd I say only shoot one or 2? I said kill what u need That was all I said. It's a school night isn't it your bed time?


----------



## fmf979

Very simple you call people morons who shoot 5 does they legally have tags for and in the next breath call it greed ruining the herd? 
Then say if it's legal you congratulate it? 
In as simple terms as I can put it which is it? 
Legal or greedy?


----------



## jacobh

It's both. Look I'm done arguing with u. Keep twisting things. I will not belittle someone for what they shoot. I hope people don kill just to kill but whatever. No matter what I say u guys have issues with good luck and congrats I u kill something but I'm done with the Pa threads. Too many wanting to argue of everything and anything u say no matter if it's not the way the mean it. Notice no other state threads end up this way just Pa. Must mean something


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> It's both. Look I'm done arguing with u. Keep twisting things. I will not belittle someone for what they shoot. I hope people don kill just to kill but whatever. No matter what I say u guys have issues with good luck and congrats I u kill something but I'm done with the Pa threads. Too many wanting to argue of everything and anything u say no matter if it's not the way the mean it. Notice no other state threads end up this way just Pa. Must mean something


Both? 
Excellent answer can't lose on that one! 
I will apologize to everyone in PA who will miss out on the knowledge of playing both sides you could have shared.


----------



## jacobh

Look yes people decide what they want to shoot yes I said that and meant it. I will congratulate if they shoot a legal animal whether it's a 5 pt or a 12 pt. A doe fawn or a mature doe. I will not tell them they should have not shot that deer like many of u do. Facts are u can twist my words and that's fine. Pa is full of greed and selfishness and yes that's what hurts our sport. Funny many said no plenty of deer and now they're saying the herd is decreased but I'm always the bad guy and yes this thread proved that. No matter which side I said I was wrong. Thanks Pa u guys are great


----------



## fmf979

Going forward I accept you are bipolar and will dismiss anything I see you post. I just wanted to see if you could make sense of the babble you talk and make sure. 
As expected you can't.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks doc


----------



## fmf979

jacobh said:


> Look yes people decide what they want to shoot yes I said that and meant it. I will congratulate if they shoot a legal animal whether it's a 5 pt or a 12 pt. A doe fawn or a mature doe. I will not tell them they should have not shot that deer like many of u do. Facts are u can twist my words and that's fine. Pa is full of greed and selfishness and yes that's what hurts our sport. Funny many said no plenty of deer and now they're saying the herd is decreased but I'm always the bad guy and yes this thread proved that. No matter which side I said I was wrong. Thanks Pa u guys are great


And news flash anyone who hunted PA in the 90s knows the herd is down. Please keep informing us of your genius and crying about it for the last 2 years! Talk about what WE can do to make it better or quit babbling thats my point!


----------



## jacobh

Oooohhhh


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Was able to connect on a decent buck in Indana over thanksgiving with an inline. One day hunt, so it worked out pretty well. I was still hunting tracking two does I saw and came up over a small hill. When I crested the top he was walking towards me at 25 yds and closing...he got to about 15 yds before he saw me and then I let the powerbelt 245 grn eat! First buck I have killed with a firearm in 15 years...all I do is archery hunt bc I love the sport and the challenge so I would have preferred a bow kill but this was a great hunts other way! What a blessing to spend time with family and have a successful hunt!

By the way...fmf and Jacob shut up or start a new thread... If I wanted to read through crap id buy a tabloid


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats^^^^ very nice!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good deer guys. Ignore Jacob he gets like this in every thread, threatens to leave but never does. I tried pointing out his inconsistency and decided it wasn't worth it.....


----------



## PAdorn

Wow this thread sure has escalated.


----------



## DustinArner

PAdorn said:


> Wow this thread sure has escalated.


When archery season closed everyone went crazy haha hope next year it's as strong and positive throughout archery as it was this year. Just have to avoid it the day after till October the following year. It was an absolute awesome archery thread.


----------



## jesses80

good luck this weekend guys hitting hard Friday and Saturday gonna put some miles on the boots and make the body ache.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck switchback.


----------



## PAdorn

DustinArner said:


> When archery season closed everyone went crazy haha hope next year it's as strong and positive throughout archery as it was this year. Just have to avoid it the day after till October the following year. It was an absolute awesome archery thread.


I agree. This thread was awesome during season!


----------



## Billy H

PAdorn said:


> I agree. This thread was awesome during season!



X3 really enjoyed it.


----------



## pope125

Guys that are still hunting , how has the movement been? For me things have slowed down, might be the moon .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Guys that are still hunting , how has the movement been? For me things have slowed down, might be the moon .


The last two days on the way home from work I have seen deer and every one was munching on green grass, or in young green rye fields. Have not seen any in the cut corn for a while now.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> The last two days on the way home from work I have seen deer and every one was munching on green grass, or in young green rye fields. Have not seen any in the cut corn for a while now.


I found that after the rut they seem to hit the green stuff to refuel , they like to hit the corn when it gets real cold.


----------



## pope125

SwitchbckXT said:


> Was able to connect on a decent buck in Indana over thanksgiving with an inline. One day hunt, so it worked out pretty well. I was still hunting tracking two does I saw and came up over a small hill. When I crested the top he was walking towards me at 25 yds and closing...he got to about 15 yds before he saw me and then I let the powerbelt 245 grn eat! First buck I have killed with a firearm in 15 years...all I do is archery hunt bc I love the sport and the challenge so I would have preferred a bow kill but this was a great hunts other way! What a blessing to spend time with family and have a successful hunt!
> 
> By the way...fmf and Jacob shut up or start a new thread... If I wanted to read through crap id buy a tabloid


Nice buck, congrats !!


----------



## hillscreekkid

http://drive.euoa.net/hunter-shot-i...-in-pickup-truck-after-altercation-13573.html

Shot hunter in Potter Co. Shooter fled scene. 

Any more info out there?


----------



## nicko

hillscreekkid said:


> http://drive.euoa.net/hunter-shot-i...-in-pickup-truck-after-altercation-13573.html
> 
> Shot hunter in Potter Co. Shooter fled scene.
> 
> Any more info out there?


Crazy! Hope they catch the wacko and lock him up for a while.


----------



## nicko

Tomorrow is looking like a washout in 5C. Rain is starting today and forecast to continue through Saturday evening.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Tomorrow is looking like a washout in 5C. Rain is starting today and forecast to continue through Saturday evening.


Looks like a shopping day with the girlfriend >


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Tomorrow is looking like a washout in 5C. Rain is starting today and forecast to continue through Saturday evening.


Same here in the western part of PA (maybe clear up some in the afternoon if lucky). Sucks with no Sunday hunting have to decide if I want to take my son or not. He has basketball practice from 8-10am. Then what? They want to know why we're losing youth? He has to make a decision as to whether to go hang out with the buddies for a few hours after basketball or go be miserable in the rain because it's the only few hours he can hunt this week.


----------



## jays375

Well some nice bucks have been around my stand everyday since Monday.I have been at work all week except today.Plus a few bears wandered by.I go today and see two doe is all.Funny how that works.


----------



## pope125

jays375 said:


> Well some nice bucks have been around my stand everyday since Monday.I have been at work all week except today.Plus a few bears wandered by.I go today and see two doe is all.Funny how that works.


Yes I know the feeling !! Archery stopped on 11/15 the following week I have one of my big shooters at 15 yards .


----------



## Applebag

The weather fooled me on Wednesday. It said light rain in the morning only but it rained all day and there was fog so dense I could only see 50yds in any direction until it lifted at 3. Only saw one doe and a small 6 all day.


----------



## Applebag

I also had a rifle hunting trespasser glass me with his f&@[email protected] scope! I got out of my stand to make sure he saw me because he was set up with me in his target area. I got out of my stand and yelled to him, he pretended like he didn't see me. So I pulled my phone out and pretended to call someone and he waved as if to say "ok fine" got up and left. He trampled right over my most active deer funnel. So I'm gonna give it a few days to cool off before I go out again. Morons.


----------



## Scotty C

Big bros great opening day.
Piebald doe and a busted up 9 point. He hasn't killed a deer in two years and I'm happy for him.


----------



## ArcherAdam

Man I can't wait to get back out! I am trying for a doe on public land.


----------



## jays375

While at the doctors office they pushed a bear out byy stand.Man something has to give.


----------



## hillscreekkid

Got this guy Wednesday at 12:20 in 3a.


----------



## PAdorn

Odd looking rack. Killed on our property today. Never had this buck on camera and never seen while hunting. The g2's on both sides are way awkward


----------



## nicko

hillscreekkid said:


> Got this guy Wednesday at 12:20 in 3a.



Congrats! Which area of 3A? I was hunting SGL #059 on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## 138104

Congrats on the kills. I'll be out in the rain ready to shoot the first legal deer that comes by.


----------



## nicko

I keep looking at the weather for tomorrow and the lowest percentage of rain is between 6am - 10 am. I'll set the alarm and see how things look when I get up. I have a hard time with he idea of letting this limited time I can hunt with the rifle pass me by and stay home on a Saturday.


----------



## 25ft-up

I'm seeing a lot of small 6 and 7 pointers, nothing outside of the ears. Hoping a big one moves tomorrow in the rain. Congrats to all that have connected!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I keep looking at the weather for tomorrow and the lowest percentage of rain is between 6am - 10 am. I'll set the alarm and see how things look when I get up. I have a hard time with he idea of letting this limited time I can hunt with the rifle pass me by and stay home on a Saturday.


You just have to get out. Our reward will be some wallhangers!


----------



## hillscreekkid

nicko said:


> Congrats! Which area of 3A? I was hunting SGL #059 on Monday and Tuesday.


Small piece of privet land outside wellsboro. I also spent Some time in gamelands 37 and saw nothing. The parking lot only had 7 trucks. Crazy the lack of people there. Nothing like years past.


----------



## nicko

Real foggy here in 5c. Had one slip behind me at 7:05 but too little light, too much fog, and too much brush to tell what it was. At least it isn't raining.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Nick and any others out there.


----------



## Billy H

Crazy looking buck Padorn. Congrats


----------



## PA_ENGR

Gonna be a lot of deer left for the late season in certain parts of pa. Pretty much all day rain Monday and first Saturday in Sw Pa eliminates a lot of harvest. Sure next weekend will be a war zone but maybe some already will have given up by then


----------



## pope125

PA_ENGR said:


> Gonna be a lot of deer left for the late season in certain parts of pa. Pretty much all day rain Monday and first Saturday in Sw Pa eliminates a lot of harvest. Sure next weekend will be a war zone but maybe some already will have given up by then


Hoping it rains a few days next week and Saturday .


----------



## alancac98

My Brother's 7 point. He hadn't gotten a deer in 8 years (his hunting spot pretty much sucks, but at lest he has one).


----------



## Mathias

5 minutes after midnight this morning I heard a shot. Got up, looked around outside. No lights, no cars. Hope I was dreaming…..


----------



## Darkvador

alancac98 said:


> My Brother's 7 point. He hadn't gotten a deer in 8 years (his hunting spot pretty much sucks, but at lest he has one).
> View attachment 2101871


Maybe it's just the way the pic was taken but that looks like a Great Dane with horns. Cool buck. Glad he got one today.


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Hoping it rains a few days next week and Saturday .


Me too!!


----------



## nicko

After I saw that deer at 7:05 this morning, I should have just gone home because that was it the rest of the morning.

Congrats to the successful hunters.


----------



## irnwrkr3

PAdorn said:


> Me too!!


Sad to say, but I have to agree. At least the rain is keeping the mass amount of ignorant individuals out of the woods. Does suck for those honest guys that don't get out much.


----------



## Darkvador

I think we all need to have a moment of silence and thank Mother Nature. They say she is a fickle bit$# but she obviously loves deer. I could not believe in the game commissions infinite wisdom, they made today a brown it's down plus bear day. I actually came home from a hunting trip a day early just to go to the woods and witness the fiasco. Fortunately the weather put a damper on it. I do feel bad for the guys who don't support these tactics to "keep people interested " and just want to enjoy a day in the woods and try to get a buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Have to say i'm glad i filled my tags in archery season. Getting done before the orange bs is looking more and more appealing every year anymore.

Go from seeing 15-20 something bucks in archery....to rifle season just hoping to see 1 or 2. I probably average seeing about 2 buck through out rifle annually. Couple years ago i saw 5 on the 1st saturday alone, last year i saw 2, total. Usually hunt all day 4, up to 6 days if possible/needed.

Quite a few doe in that area but harvest numbers are definitely going to be down this year in 4e for the 1st Saturday where i hunt atleast. Not many people bothered going out...don't blame them either. Can't say i'm angry bout it either.
Heavy fog still hanging around down there and it's a steady medium to heavy rain now. The deer are probably mostly gonna be bedded up anyway.

My pops aint been out since monday...takes the 1st 2-3 days. He's been feelin his age the last few years...this year he didn't even go out tuesday and didn't take wednesday. He took off monday and tuesday of this coming week...see what happens.

The other guy in the "hunting spot discussion" i mentioned a few pages back was sitting near my rifle stand today(for how long i know not)......but he sat in his truck.


----------



## alancac98

A friend's buck. Thank goodness he's a taxidermist. He got him on the hill above the school I teach at.


----------



## alancac98

My 7 point. got it at 8:45 AM on Monday.


----------



## alancac98

Darkvador said:


> Maybe it's just the way the pic was taken but that looks like a Great Dane with horns. Cool buck. Glad he got one today.


Yeah, my brother can't take a decent photo to save his life, but then again, after an 8 year drought, his mind probably wasn't on taking a pic.


----------



## nicko

alancac98 said:


> A friend's buck. Thank goodness he's a taxidermist. He got him on the hill above the school I teach at.
> View attachment 2102174
> View attachment 2102175


Wow!!! Great mass on that buck.


----------



## 138104

I put my time in today in the rain. I had the crosshairs on a doe at 4:50, but didn't like the angle. The wind was in my face and I expected she would keep coming towards me. Apparently she saw me and took off with 3 other does I never saw. At the end of the day, I was just happy to have a chance!

Of course, as I was climbing down at 5:15, some bozo unloaded his clip on some deer. I gues some people just hope to put a bullet anywhere in a deer and hope it does down.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I keep telling myself I'm gonna shoot a buck this year but the way things are going this year I'm not sure.


----------



## Applebag

Hey Abbott said:


> I keep telling myself I'm gonna shoot a buck this year but the way things are going this year I'm not sure.


Only takes a second for him to show up. Last buck I shot was at last light of the last day of the season. Keep your chin up.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> 5 minutes after midnight this morning I heard a shot. Got up, looked around outside. No lights, no cars. Hope I was dreaming…..


In Pa that is a normal nightmare, not a dream....unfortunately.


----------



## nicko

I don't know whether to laugh or cry when I watch these vids:

http://youtu.be/t5NaZvLRFKo

http://youtu.be/Ii7xkLq7RGg


----------



## Hey Abbott

nicko said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry when I watch these vids:
> 
> http://youtu.be/t5NaZvLRFKo
> 
> http://youtu.be/Ii7xkLq7RGg


So true. Next year i already told myself if i take time off to hunt it during archery season only. I will only go out rifle the second week maybe a day thats it. Rifle hunters in pa are the lowest of the low in my book. I gave up on private land because there is more people wandering through your set ups than on public. I now hunt steep mountains and hike about 2 miles to start hunting. Its sad what a ethical hunter has to deal with these days.


----------



## brokenarrow123p

Bradford county buck


----------



## 138104

Wow, what a stud! Where at in Bradford Co?


----------



## brokenarrow123p

Stevensville pa the dad of the little guy shot the buck.


----------



## pope125

brokenarrow123p said:


> Stevensville pa the dad of the little guy shot the buck.


Congrats to your son !!


----------



## nicko

Awesome Bradford buck.


----------



## jlh42581

Rifle season blows


----------



## jlh42581

This weather however couldn't be any better. I love guns, hate the general idiots. Eight guys converged on the point I hunted on the opener. I'm amazed I saw a deer. Today it sucked to hunt but everyone stayed home


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> Rifle season blows


Yes it does, and we have to deal with it in 5C till the end of January.


----------



## brokenarrow123p

jlh42581 said:


> Rifle season blows


Not true I have no problem with it when it gets the young generation interested.


----------



## jlh42581

The kid I ran into today looked really interested in the fact he hasn't seen a deer yet and stood in freezing rain all morning. The people are what makes rifle season blow not the hunting aspect


----------



## brokenarrow123p

It differs in every area plenty of deer here sorry its that bad where you are.


----------



## Pistolero17

brokenarrow123p said:


> Not true I have no problem with it when it gets the young generation interested.


I wouldn't ever want my kids exposed to something like the above videos.


----------



## pope125

Have to say the hunting , the people , the sport , things are not like they used to be and not for the good.


----------



## Billy H

brokenarrow123p said:


> It differs in every area plenty of deer here sorry its that bad where you are.


True 5C gets hammered pretty much for 4 straight months. Used to be able to sustain it but it has gone too far. The PGC needs to do something because the hunters cant stop shooting doe all the while shooting themselve in the foot. If you have hunted since october and still have not even got a chance at doe you would think that would tell you something. Guys need to look to future and maybe put the ego away and eat tag soup a couple of years. Never happen though, too many excuses handy.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I agree with you guys 100% but the problem is a lot of guys talk the talk but wont walk the walk. A lot of guys go out with the best of intentions to just shoot a buck and leave the doe be. But when that buck never comes they shoot doe just to fill the freezer, and I can relate to that. I have a doe tag for 5C and I want to go out late season so bad I can taste it. But the areas I am hunting just wont support it. Its hard to refrain. Last year I ate tag soup and it sucked.
> 
> I also agree on the clowns that shoot 5 or 6 doe a year. That reins need to be pulled in on that sort of thing.


5 or 6!? I personally know one guy that shot 24 antlerless deer last year. 24! Why does anyone need to kill 24 deer? He shot the does early and then shot all the orphaned fawns throughout the season. Didn't keep ONE of them for himself. He doesn't like venison but just likes killing things.


----------



## Mr. October

Scotty C said:


> Big bros great opening day.
> Piebald doe and a busted up 9 point. He hasn't killed a deer in two years and I'm happy for him.
> View attachment 2101352


That's great!


----------



## Mr. October

PAdorn said:


> Odd looking rack. Killed on our property today. Never had this buck on camera and never seen while hunting. The g2's on both sides are way awkward


If you don't mind me asking . . where was he taken? Anywhere in 5C? We hunt off of Harmony Hill road near West Chester and I swear I've seen that buck.


----------



## Mr. October

irnwrkr3 said:


> Sad to say, but I have to agree. At least the rain is keeping the mass amount of ignorant individuals out of the woods. Does suck for those honest guys that don't get out much.


From what I saw hunting all last week, the mass of ignorant people really aren't killing anything. Otherwise, guys out there with a rifle are just as deserving of a chance to hunt as the rest of us. Remember, most guys work for a living and other than a privileged few only get out the Saturdays and maybe opening day.


----------



## Mr. October

alancac98 said:


> A friend's buck. Thank goodness he's a taxidermist. He got him on the hill above the school I teach at.
> View attachment 2102174
> View attachment 2102175


Wow! What a beauty! Congratulations to you buddy.


----------



## Mr. October

brokenarrow123p said:


> Not true I have no problem with it when it gets the young generation interested.


Agree. I love gun hunting as much as bow hunting. For all the complaining about "all the people in the woods" remember that we have the highest concentration of hunters anywhere in the nation. We have been hunting a new area the last few years (Poconos vs. Cambria County) and over the last few weeks have found game. Deer. Bear. Grouse. Coyote. All on public land. It took us a long time to sort things out but we did. We use the pressure to our advantage. 

As far as all the pressure affecting deer, on Friday night we watched deer feeding, rutting, and otherwise behaving normally in the middle of a heavily hunted State Game Lands. 

The biggest problem with most public land is the lack of habitat creation by the owning body. The PGC is infamous for this and the DCNR isn't much better. Find land that has been timbered, burned, or some other form of habitat creation and you'll find game.

I still enjoy "deer camp". I like it better than Thanksgiving or Christmas since I don't have much family to spend those holidays with. I enjoy my deer camp family and seeing friends I haven't seen in a year.


----------



## PAdorn

Mr. October said:


> 5 or 6!? I personally know one guy that shot 24 antlerless deer last year. 24! Why does anyone need to kill 24 deer? He shot the does early and then shot all the orphaned fawns throughout the season. Didn't keep ONE of them for himself. He doesn't like venison but just likes killing things.


Yeah that's pretty sickening


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> 5 or 6!? I personally know one guy that shot 24 antlerless deer last year. 24! Why does anyone need to kill 24 deer? He shot the does early and then shot all the orphaned fawns throughout the season. Didn't keep ONE of them for himself. He doesn't like venison but just likes killing things.


That's nuts. I have run into a couple guys with that attitude. The game commission needs to get a handle on that sort of thing. But I guess they figure if they are printing up all those tags they don't much care who shoots them and how many. It almost seems that they promote it, and that is a sad thing. Personally I don't see myself shooting any more doe anywhere in the state probably from here on out. 

Funny thing, When I was a kid in the 60's and 70's my dad and his buddies took killing doe as sacrilege. Maybe he was on to something He filled his buck tag I think it was 17 years in a row on Pa. public ground.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> 5 or 6!? I personally know one guy that shot 24 antlerless deer last year. 24! Why does anyone need to kill 24 deer? He shot the does early and then shot all the orphaned fawns throughout the season. Didn't keep ONE of them for himself. He doesn't like venison but just likes killing things.


It's no wonder numbers appear to be down when you have guys like this. And if there is one guy like this, there are definitely more. As long as the PAGC keeps setting seasons and allocations in 5C like the unit is infested with deer, it will just keep getting worse. There is absolutely no need for anybody to have unlimited tags.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> That's nuts. I have run into a couple guys with that attitude. The game commission needs to get a handle on that sort of thing. But I guess they figure if they are printing up all those tags they don't much care who shoots them and how many. It almost seems that they promote it, and that is a sad thing. Personally I don't see myself shooting any more doe anywhere in the state probably from here on out.
> 
> *Funny thing, When I was a kid in the 60's and 70's my dad and his buddies took killing doe as sacrilege.* Maybe he was on to something He filled his buck tag I think it was 17 years in a row on Pa. public ground.


Not saying your Dad was doing anything wrong Billy but I think it was that mindset and management of the herd that put us in the situation we are today. The herd was allowed to multiply to numbers in excess of what the land could handle and then the habitat crashed in many areas. Seeing 30-50 deer a day may have been fun back in the day but it wasn't good for the deer.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> That's nuts. I have run into a couple guys with that attitude. The game commission needs to get a handle on that sort of thing. But I guess they figure if they are printing up all those tags they don't much care who shoots them and how many. It almost seems that they promote it, and that is a sad thing. Personally I don't see myself shooting any more doe anywhere in the state probably from here on out.
> 
> Funny thing, When I was a kid in the 60's and 70's my dad and his buddies took killing doe as sacrilege. Maybe he was on to something He filled his buck tag I think it was 17 years in a row on Pa. public ground.


There was and is certainly a happy medium. We had FAR too many deer for a long time and now there are FAR too few. If things like early rifle and muzzleloader were put in place to help control the herd (based on science) then they would repeal them now that things are under control. But that isn't why they were put in place. They were put in place because of pressure from the manufacturers of inline muzzeloaders and won't be repealed. They could do a lot of things to actively manage the herd. But if you noticed the commends on the above videos the guy called the PGC 3 times about hunter harassment (that he had on video) and they said they didn't do anything about it. I wouldn't count on the PGC doing anything as long as they are getting hunter $$ for licenses & tags.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> It's no wonder numbers appear to be down when you have guys like this. And if there is one guy like this, there are definitely more. As long as the PAGC keeps setting seasons and allocations in 5C like the unit is infested with deer, it will just keep getting worse. There is absolutely no need for anybody to have unlimited tags.


A lot of problems with the rules, way the seasons run together, length of seasons , 2 week gun season, but I would say the main problem in 5C IS UNLIMITED TAGS . When a guy can go to the court house and buy 20 or 30 doe tags, how can that be got .


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> There was and is certainly a happy medium. We had FAR too many deer for a long time and now there are FAR too few. If things like early rifle and muzzleloader were put in place to help control the herd (based on science) then they would repeal them now that things are under control. But that isn't why they were put in place. They were put in place because of pressure from the manufacturers of inline muzzeloaders and won't be repealed. They could do a lot of things to actively manage the herd. But if you noticed the commends on the above videos the guy called the PGC 3 times about hunter harassment (that he had on video) and they said they didn't do anything about it. I wouldn't count on the PGC doing anything as long as they are getting hunter $$ for licenses & tags.


Had the same problem with a neighbor of mine stopping the deer from coming on to my property , called the PGC and said they could and would not do anything .


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Not saying your Dad was doing anything wrong Billy but I think it was that mindset and management of the herd that put us in the situation we are today. The herd was allowed to multiply to numbers in excess of what the land could handle and then the habitat crashed in many areas. Seeing 30-50 deer a day may have been fun back in the day but it wasn't good for the deer.


Where that may be true in the northern forest and I agree with it to a point. Not in area 5C where agriculture is big. There was never any shortage of forage for the deer and they have always been healthy and not starving in 5C. I 100% agree that the numbers were getting a bit out of control but like was said above we have gone way the other direction on that now. Could have and should have put a stop to it years ago. I certainly don't have all the answers but some things even a run of the mill ordinary hunter can see clear as day. 

I have a lot of respect for most of you guys here and am preparing to go to Harrisburg to the game commission meeting to be a voice for area 5C. I certainly will glean a lot of info from what you guys have to say.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Where that may be true in the northern forest and I agree with it to a point. Not in area 5C where agriculture is big. There was never any shortage of forage for the deer and they have always been healthy and not starving in 5C. I 100% agree that the numbers were getting a bit out of control but like was said above we have gone way the other direction on that now. Could have and should have put a stop to it years ago. I certainly don't have all the answers but some things even a run of the mill ordinary hunter can see clear as day.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for most of you guys here and am preparing to go to Harrisburg to the game commission meeting to be a voice for area 5C. I certainly will glean a lot of info from what you guys have to say.


I think a part of the problem is 5C and most of the WMUs are just too big to allow them to be properly managed. 5C has a lot of agriculture and farmlands but it also has a number of mountainous areas so the makeup is very diverse. Trying to manage a mountainous area and farmland area with the same set of rules and seasons and allocations doesn't seem to be working so well.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Where that may be true in the northern forest and I agree with it to a point. Not in area 5C where agriculture is big. There was never any shortage of forage for the deer and they have always been healthy and not starving in 5C. I 100% agree that the numbers were getting a bit out of control but like was said above we have gone way the other direction on that now. Could have and should have put a stop to it years ago. I certainly don't have all the answers but some things even a run of the mill ordinary hunter can see clear as day.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for most of you guys here and am preparing to go to Harrisburg to the game commission meeting to be a voice for area 5C. I certainly will glean a lot of info from what you guys have to say.


Im not talking statewide I'm talking 5C , who do we blame for the lack of deer in SOME areas of 5C ? The PGC or the hunters ? I know I rubbed a lot of guys wrong on this site, and I can see that I was not seeing the whole picture. I guess I got this big buck mentality that Pa had a chance to be one of those big buck states with the antler restrictions . Yes we kill some big deer but its never going to be a slammer state . I'll still never WILL kill a young buck,and never will kill a deer under 130' . I came to realize that other guys are going to kill young deer and I can't blame them for doing so .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I think a part of the problem is 5C and most of the WMUs are just too big to allow them to be properly managed. 5C has a lot of agriculture and farmlands but it also has a number of mountainous areas so the makeup is very diverse. Trying to manage a mountainous area and farmland area with the same set of rules and seasons and allocations doesn't seem to be working so well.


Just for instance where I live I own 20 acres, with a fair amount of deer there . I can drive 15 miles to my other farm and the place is over run with deer . I don't think I had one sit this year that I didn't see less than 20 deer.


----------



## nicko

Bob, I think the PGC and hunters share responsibility but I place more of the load on the PGC. I know many feel that hunters are the problem as we are the ones who release the arrow and squeeze the triggers but here is my thought process on this. I will give most people the benefit of the doubt as being honest and following the rules. With that in mind, if a governing body or agency like the PGC sets the rules and states "you as a hunter can buy X number of tags and legally shoot X number of deer per season", people will do it because the law says they can. And they can't entirely be faulted as they are simply following the rules that have been set forth. If the speed limit on highways in PA was raised to 85 mph, I think most of us would understand it is not a good idea from the standpoint of safety and fuel efficiency. But many people would drive the 85 mph because the law allows them to do it. 

Sometimes people need to be saved from their own actions. They place all their trust in the agencies that set the rules and assume that agency knows what they are doing without questioning it or thinking about the long term affects. The only way hunters will stop pulling the trigger on so many deer and buying 20+ tags is if the PGC puts an end to it.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Just for instance where I live I own 20 acres, with a fair amount of deer there . I can drive 15 miles to my other farm and the place is over run with deer . I don't think I had one sit this year that I didn't see less than 20 deer.


I can honestly say that on the land I hunt in 5C Berks County, I don't think I've seen 20 deer all season and this is from hunting since 9/20. This WMU cannot be painted with the same deer management brush.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I can honestly say that on the land I hunt in 5C Berks County, I don't think I've seen 20 deer all season and this is from hunting since 9/20. This WMU cannot be painted with the same deer management brush.


Nick, then how do we manage a deer herd is this state? Its very tuff !! I think the days when it was managed county to county seen to work , IMO .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, then how do we manage a deer herd is this state? Its very tuff !! I think the days when it was managed county to county seen to work , IMO .


I'm starting to think the county-by-county method is the way to go. I was on board with WMUs when they first rolled them out as we now had defined borders in the form of roadways to tell you if you were hunting in the right area or not. But that doesn't seem so important now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Other fella that started the mess in my old hunting spot went out yesterday. Kicked up a load of bedded deer on the adjacent property...couldn't tell what they all were but shot at a big doe he said.

1 other thing i know for sure about this guy is most of the time he can't shoot for sheet. He's 50/50 at best as to whether he's going to put it down, miss it or worst of all, wound it. I think most of the time he doesn't aim and snap shoots instead. 

Turns out he hit the doe, found white hair and chunks of bone. Sounded like a leg hit to me so i think the odds of finding her dead today are extremely slim. He was supposed to have been out early this morn with a neighbor to help look for it but i haven't heard a thing back as of yet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Applebag said:


> Only takes a second for him to show up. Last buck I shot was at last light of the last day of the season. Keep your chin up.


^Had that happen once: Saw a little 4pt the 1st day...only buck i had seen through all of rifle season that year. Last day, last half hour he came my way again with his big brother. 



alancac98 said:


> A friend's buck. Thank goodness he's a taxidermist. He got him on the hill above the school I teach at.
> View attachment 2102174
> View attachment 2102175


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2102321&d=1417915876



brokenarrow123p said:


> Bradford county buck
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2102321&d=1417915876


^Congrats to your friend and to the little fellas daddy...those 2 are studs!
_______________
Here's a question about hunter ethics: If somebody near you shoots a deer, buck or doe, and it runs past you and you 'finish' it. After getting to the deer you see the other hunter made a lethal hit do you let that hunter have the deer?

Personally i would tell the other hunter to take the deer. I feel that's the right thing to do, regardless of the it was still on it's feet rule when it got to me.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Bob, I think the PGC and hunters share responsibility but I place more of the load on the PGC. I know many feel that hunters are the problem as we are the ones who release the arrow and squeeze the triggers but here is my thought process on this. I will give most people the benefit of the doubt as being honest and following the rules. With that in mind, if a governing body or agency like the PGC sets the rules and states "you as a hunter can buy X number of tags and legally shoot X number of deer per season", people will do it because the law says they can. And they can't entirely be faulted as they are simply following the rules that have been set forth. If the speed limit on highways in PA was raised to 85 mph, I think most of us would understand it is not a good idea from the standpoint of safety and fuel efficiency. But many people would drive the 85 mph because the law allows them to do it.
> 
> Sometimes people need to be saved from their own actions. They place all their trust in the agencies that set the rules and assume that agency knows what they are doing without questioning it or thinking about the long term affects. The only way hunters will stop pulling the trigger on so many deer and buying 20+ tags is if the PGC puts an end to it.


Great points, the problem when ppl say it's up the the hunters not the pgc to take deer or not, most guys don't know what the herd is like. We are the few, the guys who spend 20+ days outdoors and scout run cams the rest of the year. The average guy that takes the woods a max of three days has no clue what the herd is like and will fill whatever tags he's given by the state. 

We need to really scale back the tag allocation or some of these seasons, weeks of rifle and muzzleloader month long extended seasons in special areas on public land. In NY doe tags allocations are very limited to hunters, farmers can then get tags based on property size and how many hunters he has hunting the property with no excess of 2 tags per hunter.This allows high capacity farms to kill deer when needed without giving 5 tags to guys that can rip apart the local dep land. I like it, it works pretty good.


----------



## Hey Abbott

I'm sitting here thinking to myself why doesn't the PGC make hunters get written permission to be on someones land just like ohio does. I think it would help with the lazy trespassers. Too bad the game commission doesn't really care nor do the people that are trespassing.


----------



## PAdorn

Hey Abbott said:


> I'm sitting here thinking to myself why doesn't the PGC make hunters get written permission to be on someones land just like ohio does. I think it would help with the lazy trespassers. Too bad the game commission doesn't really care nor do the people that are trespassing.


I like that idea.


----------



## Darkvador

Hey Abbott said:


> I'm sitting here thinking to myself why doesn't the PGC make hunters get written permission to be on someones land just like ohio does. I think it would help with the lazy trespassers. Too bad the game commission doesn't really care nor do the people that are trespassing.


It didn't make a real big difference. It did give you something extra to hit them with when you caught them. But as you can see by those videos that were posted, if you just rant and rave like a lunatic, you will keep having problems. You have to inconvenience yourself and try to nail each trespasser to the wall. Trespassers know that most guys won't so they just continue to roll the dice.


----------



## Hey Abbott

There should be fines rolled in with trespassing. Not 50 bucks either make it a couple hundred bucks for trespassing. I would be all for that.


----------



## speedbird

Hey Abbott said:


> There should be fines rolled in with trespassing. Not 50 bucks either make it a couple hundred bucks for trespassing. I would be all for that.


Exactly, guys know that for the most part nothing happens to them. 
Also the landowners often have to jump through hoops to prosecute.


----------



## tackscall

AjPUNISHER said:


> ^Had that happen once: Saw a little 4pt the 1st day...only buck i had seen through all of rifle season that year. Last day, last half hour he came my way again with his big brother.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2102321&d=1417915876
> 
> 
> 
> ^Congrats to your friend and to the little fellas daddy...those 2 are studs!
> _______________
> Here's a question about hunter ethics: If somebody near you shoots a deer, buck or doe, and it runs past you and you 'finish' it. After getting to the deer you see the other hunter made a lethal hit do you let that hunter have the deer?
> 
> Personally i would tell the other hunter to take the deer. I feel that's the right thing to do, regardless of the it was still on it's feet rule when it got to me.


Definitely give the deer to the first lethal shot


----------



## AjPUNISHER

^Good to hear you think the same. There are lots of respectable hunters out there that would, but far too many are meat or rack hungry and would not, especially in this state.

I've finished 1 for another guy and my pops has done it a few times. He's even shot and killed a buck that wasn't previously hit at all by another nearby hunter, when the other hunter, a kid of about 16yrs of age, came looking he told him to come get his deer. Kid was so happy he was in tears! 

I've had 1 deer taken from me back when i was about 13-14yrs old. A young 6 or 8pt, that ran onto a neighbors prop and out of my view. My dad soon came to check on me. We began following the paint bucket blood trail on the snow. No one else in close proximity to me shot after mine...but by the time we got near where the buck died there was already 2 fellas standing over it, 1 of them busily gutting it, so you don't have to guess how that turned out. Pretty poor excuse for hunters on their part to resort to being like that imo.

*****Have i missed it or has 12 Ringer not posted back in here for awhile...wonder how he and his dad(+rest of the family) have been doing so far???


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Great points, the problem when ppl say it's up the the hunters not the pgc to take deer or not, most guys don't know what the herd is like. We are the few, the guys who spend 20+ days outdoors and scout run cams the rest of the year. The average guy that takes the woods a max of three days has no clue what the herd is like and will fill whatever tags he's given by the state.
> 
> We need to really scale back the tag allocation or some of these seasons, weeks of rifle and muzzleloader month long extended seasons in special areas on public land. In NY doe tags allocations are very limited to hunters, farmers can then get tags based on property size and how many hunters he has hunting the property with no excess of 2 tags per hunter.This allows high capacity farms to kill deer when needed without giving 5 tags to guys that can rip apart the local dep land. I like it, it works pretty good.


I agree entirely. In any state, in any circumstance, people are going to do what the law allows. You can't blame them for this. It wasn't deer hunting, but a few years ago, we took a Skipjack ride out of Tilghman Island, MD and the old salt that ran it seemed to be rambling on about crabbing & fishing stories for 30 to 40 minutes. But he pulled it all together by explaining that one of the best nights crabbing in the bay was simultaneous to one of the best nights fishing in the bay. Ever. His point was for the folks that tried to blame the shortage of crabs on the comeback of the Striped Bass. He then went on to explain the current fishing laws in the Chesapeake Bay. Fisherman were abiding by the law but the law was far too liberal and created waste. I see a similarity here. You can't allow a million or more antlerless tags an then expect hunters not to use them. Same in 5C/Special Regs. If guys are allowed to buy unlimited tags they are going to do it. A management program should be constantly tweaked to meet habitat, food, and population. The PGC seems to set it up and let it ride for years on end. But then, they really don't know how many deer we even have or where they are.


----------



## pope125

Anybody out there still trying to get it done with a bow ? Not looking like a good week weather wise .


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Anybody out there still trying to get it done with a bow ? Not looking like a good week weather wise .


I am, but haven't been out yet due to baby being born. I'm hoping on Saturday and then the second season.


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Nick, then how do we manage a deer herd is this state? Its very tuff !! I think the days when it was managed county to county seen to work , IMO .


I agree, county by county should be reinstated.. I hunt in 5c and 3d... Way more deer in 3d where I hunt and the antlerless allocation is much lower.


----------



## Applebag

PAdorn said:


> I am, but haven't been out yet due to baby being born. I'm hoping on Saturday and then the second season.


Same here. Minus the infant. I am spent on vacation days so I'll be in the stand on Saturday rain or shine.


----------



## Sight Window

I hunt in 5D and I would say I have not seen any real decline or raise of deer numbers over the years but it seems the PGC wants more deer killed in my area. Why else would they have allowed baiting this year? I have only killed 1 doe this year and was hoping to kill 1-2 more but after reading this I might put my bow away for the year? I am seeing plenty of does where I hunt.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I don't like county by county at all, the special reg areas might need to be broken down further yet into mini zones that can really concentrate on the little pockets of high deer populations left and take out the area of public that has now been wasted by years of 5 months of endless doe seasons without bag limits. 

I hunt an area that changes from Berks to Lebonon county in the woods I would need different tags depending on what stand I hunt even though they are 500yds apart that would be a real pain. lol

most other units I think the PGC are doing better job, in 3C they really ramped up doe tags years ago and we went from above capacity deer numbers and over browsing and killed a lot of does. it seemed like over kill and caused a few years of really poor deer sighting but it was kind of needed as ive seen the forest really bounce back as far as browse goes. they have since adjusted tag allocation back a little and made the first week buck only along with that I stopped harvesting does for the last 4-5 years and deer numbers are bouncing back some. I dont see 30 deer anymore but I dont go days without seeing them either.


----------



## nicko

County by county does pose issues with undefined boundary lines. They could still go to a system that is close to county-by-county but still use state roadways as boundary lines to eliminate the guesswork.


----------



## pope125

Leaving the house know be in the tree by 1pm, will see there is a full moon its chilly and there is rain coming tonight . Hopefully something will move, I usually don't push it with the wind but I'm trying it tonight .


----------



## Applebag

Good luck pope. There's a big snow storm coming our way. I'd be feeding up now if I was a deer.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I don't like county by county at all, the special reg areas might need to be broken down further yet into mini zones that can really concentrate on the little pockets of high deer populations left and take out the area of public that has now been wasted by years of 5 months of endless doe seasons without bag limits.
> 
> I hunt an area that changes from Berks to Lebonon county in the woods I would need different tags depending on what stand I hunt even though they are 500yds apart that would be a real pain. lol
> 
> most other units I think the PGC are doing better job, in 3C they really ramped up doe tags years ago and we went from above capacity deer numbers and over browsing and killed a lot of does. it seemed like over kill and caused a few years of really poor deer sighting but it was kind of needed as ive seen the forest really bounce back as far as browse goes. they have since adjusted tag allocation back a little and made the first week buck only along with that I stopped harvesting does for the last 4-5 years and deer numbers are bouncing back some. I dont see 30 deer anymore but I dont go days without seeing them either.


I don't think the WMU vs. county by county thing matters but the WMUs need to be refined. 5C is ridiculous in that it encompasses large urban and suburban areas as well as very large rural areas. This doesn't make sense.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> I don't think the WMU vs. county by county thing matters but the WMUs need to be refined. 5C is ridiculous in that it encompasses large urban and suburban areas as well as very large rural areas. This doesn't make sense.


Couldn't agree more that 5c needs broken down more, I'd say only maybe 30% or less actually need the special seasons and tag allocation.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Our resident "sharp shooter" missed a buck, and then a doe today. Missed another doe, the 1 he hit in the leg saturday!
Another 2 shots l8r at yet another doe, before he finally,lethally connected. For the love of god i'm glad this guy didn't archery hunt this year.

My brother-in-law filled his doe tag at the same place this morning so congrats to him...he's now tagged out.

My pops had a very brief look at what he thought was a decent legal buck but couldn't get a shot on him in. He saw another buck a bit l8r, but unfortunately that 1 turned out to be a teeny y-buck.

14 doe seen today and 4 buck, 2 were legal and 2 not.

My pops has off tomorrow but the weather (rain) don't look to promising, so i doubt he will go out again till the last day.


----------



## buckshot164

In our camp in 2g this year for the first week of riffle deer. Two hunters saw 4 does total. Not a single buck seen. Now I run a bunch of trailcams and I am sure there are more bucks than doe. Weird area for sure. This is on State Game ands and State Forest land. this is out of 10 hunters. Very disappointing year for everyone. None of them heard a close ;shot all week. Weather has also been extreme.


----------



## bghunter7777

buckshot164 said:


> In our camp in 2g this year for the first week of riffle deer. Two hunters saw 4 does total. Not a single buck seen. Now I run a bunch of trailcams and I am sure there are more bucks than doe. Weird area for sure. This is on State Game ands and State Forest land. this is out of 10 hunters. Very disappointing year for everyone. None of them heard a close ;shot all week. Weather has also been extreme.


Yea Pa really screwed up their state for hunting I grew up there and it used to be full of deer and turkeys now its aweful unless you have access to very private areas but for most they have decimated the wildlife not a pheasant quail and now deer and turkeys are following suit.


----------



## jesses80

what is sad is this is rifle season and we got 3 or 4 pages of how we should manage our deer herd and no pictures of dead deer just shows how good the deer herd is cause I'm sure some of yous have been hunting your butts off since archery season.


----------



## buckshot164

You can`t manage state land. Okay I don`t shoot doe because I am in the woods all year and I know the doe numbers are low. The turkey number their are also very low in my area. This will never change until the Game commission does something different which will never happen. So someone who has no idea what the deer numbers are actually will shoot that doe. What does he care he will not be back until next year.


----------



## slb

Heard a 180 was killed today...public


----------



## Mathias

Sat with bow yesterday, first time since season ended. Heard numerous shot, none real close, including one 5 shot volley that surely paid dividends, lol. 
Only 2 weeks of the year that cannot go by quickly enough.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Sat with bow yesterday, first time since season ended. Heard numerous shot, none real close, including one 5 shot volley that surely paid dividends, lol.
> Only 2 weeks of the year that cannot go by quickly enough.


Thought there could not be more than 3 in the chamber ?


----------



## Hey Abbott

buckshot164 said:


> In our camp in 2g this year for the first week of riffle deer. Two hunters saw 4 does total. Not a single buck seen. Now I run a bunch of trailcams and I am sure there are more bucks than doe. Weird area for sure. This is on State Game ands and State Forest land. this is out of 10 hunters. Very disappointing year for everyone. None of them heard a close ;shot all week. Weather has also been extreme.


It's all the weather in 2g that made it seem so bad. I hunt state lands and know there is a ton of deer in various locations and only heard 4-8 shots first 2 days. My butcher shop is way low this year for deer. Like usual though here comes in the masses with fawn does though. I'm glad rifle season was so slow will make a better year next year.


----------



## PAbigbear

bghunter7777 said:


> Yea Pa really screwed up their state for hunting I grew up there and it used to be full of deer and turkeys now its aweful unless you have access to very private areas but for most they have decimated the wildlife not a pheasant quail and now deer and turkeys are following suit.


Yeah, it's terrible. It's so bad the 5 guys in my 2G camp killed 4, 3.5+ year olds on state forest land this year and one on private land that adjoins state forest.


----------



## pa.hunter

pope125 said:


> Thought there could not be more than 3 in the chamber ?


shotgun small game isn't it?


----------



## bmh143

PAbigbear said:


> Yeah, it's terrible. It's so bad the 5 guys in my 2G camp killed 4, 3.5+ year olds on state forest land this year and one on private land that adjoins state forest.


Not quite that successful, but we killed 2 8's with 19"+ spreads at my camp. I got one in archery and a guys killed a monster on opening day. This is sgl and Sproul. The buck hunting is the best it's ever been up there. Back in the 60's/70's way more deer, but significantly more buck now. You have to actually hunt and work for it tho, which we do. A lot of walking/dragging!


----------



## PAdorn

PAbigbear said:


> Yeah, it's terrible. It's so bad the 5 guys in my 2G camp killed 4, 3.5+ year olds on state forest land this year and one on private land that adjoins state forest.


I agree! My last 2 sits in archery I saw 15 bucks and 7 doe. 3 of which were 3 1/2+ a half a dozen or so 2 1/2 year olds. Ten years ago is be lucky to see 1 3 1/2 year old all season. And maybe a few 2 1/2 all season. It's most definitely better in my area


----------



## rambofirstblood

pope125 said:


> Thought there could not be more than 3 in the chamber ?


Page 29 in the digest has the rules for lawful arms and ammunition.
You can load your gun to capacity in deer season.
The 3 shot limit is for shotguns in small game season.


----------



## pope125

rambofirstblood said:


> Page 29 in the digest has the rules for lawful arms and ammunition.
> You can load your gun to capacity in deer season.
> The 3 shot limit is for shotguns in small game season.


Ok , Thanks I'm not a gun hunter .


----------



## bghunter7777

If you think hunting opportunity has gotten better across the state well then


----------



## bowtechlx

My girlfriend's uncle shot this the 2nd day of rifle season. He was unable to close the deal on him in archery, but luckily he got him in rifle. The deer weighed over 200 pounds on the hoof. It was taken in 2C the taxidermist scored him at around 145.


----------



## jlh42581

So now... smashing doe's made for bigger bucks... some of you are flat ******ed.


----------



## jlh42581

What kind of idiots base the deer population on bucks killed in the rut or rifle season, special kind of stupid?


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> What kind of idiots base the deer population on bucks killed in the rut or rifle season, special kind of stupid?


Don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

I don't normally chime in on the "pgc killed all the deer" talk but... i hunt a lot, not everyday but more than the average guy. I've obviously seen a decline in the number of deer, but I've also seen the quality of the deer i harvest going up. Even the doe i take are much healthier. Bucks aren't extremely bigger a lot of nice legal 1 and half year olds and quite a few 2 and half year olds. I've had to adjust to lower numbers but very rarely go a sit without seeing a deer. This is all on public land, no cameras just old fashioned scouting. Do i think doe allocations are too high?? Yeah in general but that's where we come in. Buy the tags and don't use them.


----------



## Mr. October

PABowhunter2011 said:


> I don't normally chime in on the "pgc killed all the deer" talk but... i hunt a lot, not everyday but more than the average guy. I've obviously seen a decline in the number of deer, but I've also seen the quality of the deer i harvest going up. Even the doe i take are much healthier. Bucks aren't extremely bigger a lot of nice legal 1 and half year olds and quite a few 2 and half year olds. I've had to adjust to lower numbers but very rarely go a sit without seeing a deer. This is all on public land, no cameras just old fashioned scouting. Do i think doe allocations are too high?? Yeah in general but that's where we come in. *Buy the tags and don't use them*.


That just isn't realistic. With the number of hunters in the State guys are going to get a tag and use them. Doesn't matter if it's PA or anywhere else.


----------



## nicko

PABowhunter2011 said:


> ........Do i think doe allocations are too high?? Yeah in general but that's where we come in. Buy the tags and don't use them.


We hunters here on AT are the minority. There is a an entire population of PA deer hunters who do not think this way and will take advantage of whatever the law allows them to do and take every deer the law says they can take. Some people need to be saved from their own actions and the only way to do this is to stop selling so many tags and stop allowing guys to buy unlimited tags.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> We hunters here on AT are the minority. There is a an entire population of PA deer hunters who do not think this way and will take advantage of whatever the law allows them to do and take every deer the law says they can take. Some people need to be saved from their own actions and the only way to do this is to stop selling so many tags and stop allowing guys to buy unlimited tags.


Nick , so true!! I think there are guys out there that don't give a rats ass about the deer herd in Pa . A lot of guys to them its all about the killing and nothing else, and will kill anything .


----------



## bghunter7777

I have been watching on social media the last 2 weeks of guys organizing deer drives and posting picture after picture of their 1.5 year old bucks and button bucks most of my connections are still Pa based. Its this mindset that leads to the decimation of the deer herd when the laws and tag allocations permit.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , so true!! I think there are guys out there that don't give a rats ass about the deer herd in Pa . A lot of guys to them its all about the killing and nothing else, and will kill anything .


Very true Bob. And the way the rules and tags and seasons are set, it is all legal and cannot be disputed as outside the law. They can do it because the PAGC allows it. 

On a different note, one of my new stand sites has now produced deer sightings for me on four different sits which is big for me this season considering the limited sightings I have had. It's probably the first stand site I've had that I've been able to sit multiple times and not appear to burn it out because the way I access it does not require me to walk over the primary trail the deer use. But when I have gone down to the trail to check a mock scrape I made earlier in the season, I have always had my boots heavily sprayed down with scent killer. If this was any other season, I'm sure this stand site would have easily provided multiple shot opportunities. 

The odds have to be in my favor one of these days.


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> What kind of idiots base the deer population on bucks killed in the rut or rifle season, special kind of stupid?


Probably the same kind of stupid idiots that hunt game lands and then complain about every other hunter that hunts the same land.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Very true Bob. And the way the rules and tags and seasons are set, it is all legal and cannot be disputed as outside the law. They can do it because the PAGC allows it.
> 
> On a different note, one of my new stand sites has now produced deer sightings for me on four different sits which is big for me this season considering the limited sightings I have had. It's probably the first stand site I've had that I've been able to sit multiple times and not appear to burn it out because the way I access it does not require me to walk over the primary trail the deer use. But when I have gone down to the trail to check a mock scrape I made earlier in the season, I have always had my boots heavily sprayed down with scent killer. If this was any other season, I'm sure this stand site would have easily provided multiple shot opportunities.
> 
> The odds have to be in my favor one of these days.


You put your time in sooner or later , it will work out .


----------



## jesses80

no matter what the pgc does for the deer herd it will be half azzed anyways like always.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> We hunters here on AT are the minority. There is a an entire population of PA deer hunters who do not think this way and will take advantage of whatever the law allows them to do and take every deer the law says they can take. Some people need to be saved from their own actions and the only way to do this is to stop selling so many tags and stop allowing guys to buy unlimited tags.





pope125 said:


> Nick , so true!! I think there are guys out there that don't give a rats ass about the deer herd in Pa . A lot of guys to them its all about the killing and nothing else, and will kill anything .


Nick is exactly right. The law-makers/quota setters need to set a sustainable harvest. The hunters aren't going to do it and shouldn't have to. Those of us that think all the time about the herd and the consequences of over/under harvesting are a very, very small minority. Most people want to get a license and just go enjoy hunting given what the law allows. This should be okay. A guy with a tag in his pocket (or 5 tags, or 50 tags) shouldn't have to worry about if using that tag is the right thing to do or not. He should be able to rely on the supposedly science-based season and harvest limitations to be approximately correct so he can enjoy his (or her) days afield.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

for those of you looking to see actual pictures of deer i started a thread so you don't have to scroll through a book to find kill photos. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2375229


----------



## buckshot164

This is the problem here to. Some people have great places and do well. Everyone else bums and just horrible hunters. Not everyone can be a great hunter like these people. Killing is not my first priority but others people will shoot that 5 point so they can say they are great hunters. MAN HUNTING IS MESSED UP.


----------



## speedbird

I know what I have shot in the past and what I want to and will shoot now. To each their own, but I find it funny when I'm talking to a guy and he's telling me he shot an 8pt and never shows me a pic on his smart phone. Is it because he's embarrassed? Did he shoot a small buck just so he can say he got one? By no ways am I judging anyone, just was on my mind.
By the way I still have my tag. Tough year for me.


----------



## PAdorn

My uncle killed this last week on the second day on our property. A buddy of mine is holding the deer up for me to get a pic


----------



## pope125

Headed back out this afternoon love this colder weather but I need a S, or SW, or SE , to get into one of my better spots. Ugh!! Still at it with the bow .


----------



## pope125

I get flack for never posting some of my whitetails , hear are some of them .


----------



## TauntoHawk

with my buck tag filled and deciding the does had enough people chasing them I opted not to tote a rifle for a single day in PA for first time since I was old enough to hunt. Headed tonight to NY with a buck tag to hunt the snow with black powder in the catskills, expecting a fun but challenging hunt 8in with another 5-8 expected in the mountains.


----------



## Matt Musto

Been off of the sight for a while. Nice bucks dropping. I had a great time up in 2G and almost came close to getting a shot at a 3ish year old looking 8 point that ran by me at 7:08 on opening morning chasing a doe. Saw a lot of deer at night spotlighting on Saturday evening. Watched our target nine point, 130 inch range buck, mount and breed a doe with two other smaller buck watching. Saturday and Sunday found at least 8 scrapes freshly worked after the snow, and it seemed like we hit the second rut perfect? My neighbor killed a real nice 8 point mountain buck at 8 o'clock opening day and his tarsal glands were white and smelled like pine trees....strange. His neck was also thin, it almost seemed like he never rutted. Talked to a bunch of the local camp guys that are retired and one fella had been up since Halloween and said he saw no rut and thought it was on for opening day. In all I saw 4 deer opening day. 10 deer total between the 4 of us and 3 bucks killed by the 14 guys hunting in and around our camp. Heard about 15 total shots up until 8:30am with six coming in two 3 shot volleys on an assumed lucky buck. Gonna try and get a doe or a mature buck with my bow in the late season and hopefully get my son out at least twice for any legal deer.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> View attachment 2104898
> I get flack for never posting some of my whitetails , hear are some of them .


That is not your wall!  JK talk to you after the holidays.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> That is not your wall!  JK talk to you after the holidays.


See what I mean , and you wonder why I don't post pictures . Thats the reason right there .


----------



## ribsyj

Matt Musto said:


> Been off of the sight for a while. Nice bucks dropping. I had a great time up in 2G and almost came close to getting a shot at a 3ish year old looking 8 point that ran by me at 7:08 on opening morning chasing a doe. Saw a lot of deer at night spotlighting on Saturday evening. Watched our target nine point, 130 inch range buck, mount and breed a doe with two other smaller buck watching. Saturday and Sunday found at least 8 scrapes freshly worked after the snow, and it seemed like we hit the second rut perfect? My neighbor killed a real nice 8 point mountain buck at 8 o'clock opening day and his tarsal glands were white and smelled like pine trees....strange. His neck was also thin, it almost seemed like he never rutted. Talked to a bunch of the local camp guys that are retired and one fella had been up since Halloween and said he saw no rut and thought it was on for opening day. In all I saw 4 deer opening day. 10 deer total between the 4 of us and 3 bucks killed by the 14 guys hunting in and around our camp. Heard about 15 total shots up until 8:30am with six coming in two 3 shot volleys on an assumed lucky buck. Gonna try and get a doe or a mature buck with my bow in the late season and hopefully get my son out at least twice for any legal deer.


Just watch yourself. Not sure if by Saturday you meant Saturday before rifle season or this past Saturday. But spotlighting during rifle is illegal. Just heads up don't want to see you get trouble.


----------



## pope125

ribsyj said:


> just watch yourself. Not sure if by saturday you meant saturday before rifle season or this past saturday. But spotlighting during rifle is illegal. Just heads up don't want to see you get trouble.


pgc dont care about that either .


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> View attachment 2104898
> I get flack for never posting some of my whitetails , hear are some of them .


thats a wall for sure Pope, your dedication to the sport is pretty evident. Are most of those PA deer or from travels


----------



## nicko

Very nice wall there Bob. Your definitely have some whoppers.


----------



## Matt Musto

ribsyj said:


> Just watch yourself. Not sure if by Saturday you meant Saturday before rifle season or this past Saturday. But spotlighting during rifle is illegal. Just heads up don't want to see you get trouble.


No worries. I know the rules.


----------



## ribsyj

Matt Musto said:


> No worries. I know the rules.


Ok just putting it out there for others that may read that wrong.


----------



## Matt Musto

Matt Musto said:


> Been off of the sight for a while. Nice bucks dropping. I had a great time up in 2G and almost came close to getting a shot at a 3ish year old looking 8 point that ran by me at 7:08 on opening morning chasing a doe. Saw a lot of deer at night spotlighting on Saturday evening. Watched our target nine point, 130 inch range buck, mount and breed a doe with two other smaller buck watching. Saturday and Sunday found at least 8 scrapes freshly worked after the snow, and it seemed like we hit the second rut perfect? My neighbor killed a real nice 8 point mountain buck at 8 o'clock opening day and his tarsal glands were white and smelled like pine trees....strange. His neck was also thin, it almost seemed like he never rutted. Talked to a bunch of the local camp guys that are retired and one fella had been up since Halloween and said he saw no rut and thought it was on for opening day. In all I saw 4 deer opening day. 10 deer total between the 4 of us and 3 bucks killed by the 14 guys hunting in and around our camp. Heard about 15 total shots up until 8:30am with six coming in two 3 shot volleys on an assumed lucky buck. Gonna try and get a doe or a mature buck with my bow in the late season and hopefully get my son out at least twice for any legal deer.


Here is a picture of one of the fresh scrapes we found on Saturday morning prior to the opener. There was dirt particles thrown 12 feet in the direction this picture was shot. Also two pics of the buck my buddy killed.


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> thats a wall for sure Pope, your dedication to the sport is pretty evident. Are most of those PA deer or from travels


The second one in from the top left is one from Pa , some from Illinois , one from Kentucky, most from my farm in Ohio .


----------



## Darkvador

bowtechlx said:


> My girlfriend's uncle shot this the 2nd day of rifle season. He was unable to close the deal on him in archery, but luckily he got him in rifle. The deer weighed over 200 pounds on the hoof. It was taken in 2C the taxidermist scored him at around 145.
> 
> View attachment 2104153
> View attachment 2104153
> View attachment 2104153
> View attachment 2104153
> View attachment 2104153


Hmmm. Small world. That thing was shot in the woods by my house.


----------



## eblues

jesses80 said:


> no matter what the pgc does for the deer herd it will be half azzed anyways like always.


In my opinion, the best thing they could do right now is put a bounty on coyotes.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> View attachment 2104898
> I get flack for never posting some of my whitetails , hear are some of them .


That's a great (and expensive) wall of trophies! LOL! There are some real beauties there.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> Here is a picture of one of the fresh scrapes we found on Saturday morning prior to the opener. There was dirt particles thrown 12 feet in the direction this picture was shot. Also two pics of the buck my buddy killed.


That's a great buck.


----------



## pope125

Has anybody been hunting?


----------



## Matt Musto

I won't be able to get out again until after Christmas and my time to hunt will be very limited. I'm hoping to get out 2 or 3 more times.


----------



## Darkvador

Was out yesterday morning and evening. Found fresh deer sign with no fresh hunter sign. Was motivated to go this morning until I let my dog out. When a hunting dog is in a hurry to get back in the house, that's not good. Very windy and frigid. Back in bed. Bucks safe from me today.


----------



## Mathias

Hope to be out tomorrow. Buck or doe day for me.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Hope to be out tomorrow. Buck or doe day for me.


Was out last night surprised I even saw anything with that wind blowing . Had a small buck come thru dogging two doe . Second rut.


----------



## vonfoust

Will be out tomorrow and Saturday.

Thought I had over the last couple of weeks. It seems to me that the PGC is looking for a lower but 'sustained' pressure on the deer vs the old way of 'one day of chaos' in order to manage the herd. 20 years ago they basically managed with a one day kill to get the numbers they were looking for (or two days of doe). This one day (first day of gun) is very subjective to weather. With the seasons they have put in over the last decade it seems to be more in an effort to spread the kill out, therefore being less one day dependent. Think about crossbow inclusion, meant to get more people in the woods earlier. Youth/senior/ML early doe season, agian, meant to get more people in the woods earlier. This all spreads out the pressure and reduces the emphasis on opening day of gun. The AR's put a real damper on deer drives, I rarely even see them in PA anymore. 
What I think it also does is create more of an 'outdoorsman' vs a one day gunner. The 'beer and deer' guys as I like to call them will slowly disappear and in it's place a person that spends more than one or two days in the woods. This de-emphasis is in effect lessening the feeling that a person 'has to be in the woods on the first day of gun'. I think eventually as this attitude progresses they will be able to make the opener on a Saturday and institute SUnday hunting, although it will take awhile. 
Anyone else thoughts?


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Has anybody been hunting?


I'm going Saturday mostly in support of my hunting buddy. He's had a rough season. I'm hoping something wanders in front of him. I have a doe tag but based on observations no real intent to fill it.


----------



## Billy H

Impressive wall-0-bucks pope. All very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Impressive wall-0-bucks pope. All very nice. Thanks for sharing.


No problem, Thanks !!


----------



## pope125

Thinking I should be in a tree snowing like crazy here in 5C .


----------



## jesses80

I have pope been hunting my arse off I have only seen 3 deer so far this season and have put a lot of miles on the boots the good thing is I found some really good spots for next year.I will be finial hitting my archery spot up this Saturday in hopes to have a run in with one of the 4 big bucks I seen the last week of archery.


pope125 said:


> Has anybody been hunting?


----------



## jesses80

I wish I was kids got a dentist app. at 10 how dare the wife do that to me we got about 2 1/2 inches of the white stuff and still coming down.


pope125 said:


> Thinking I should be in a tree snowing like crazy here in 5C .


----------



## pope125

jesses80 said:


> I have pope been hunting my arse off I have only seen 3 deer so far this season and have put a lot of miles on the boots the good thing is I found some really good spots for next year.I will be finial hitting my archery spot up this Saturday in hopes to have a run in with one of the 4 big bucks I seen the last week of archery.


Well good luck !! Things can change in a second . Since archery season the deer have already changed there patterns .


----------



## nicko

FINALLY!!!!!! I struck pay dirt this morning. Not a buck and not with the bow but a good size doe which will restock my freezer. After hunting nearly every day I could since 9/20, this was a long time coming.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! I struck pay dirt this morning. Not a buck and not with the bow but a good size doe which will restock my freezer. After hunting nearly every day I could since 9/20, this was a long time coming.


Nick, Congrats !! Told you matter of time . You earned that one .


----------



## dougell

bghunter7777 said:


> Yea Pa really screwed up their state for hunting I grew up there and it used to be full of deer and turkeys now its aweful unless you have access to very private areas but for most they have decimated the wildlife not a pheasant quail and now deer and turkeys are following suit.


Oh my.I live in the deer decimated north central part of the state.All of my hunting is done on state land,land owned by timber companies and land opened to anyone,including my own property.For the past three years,my son has been with with me every day during rifle season.There are less deer but the hunting is actually better now than at any time in history.The bucks are bigger and the pressure is practically non-existent after 10:00am on the first day.This year has been a tough year.We have a huge mast crop,which spreads the deer out and also removed them from areas with no mast.The deer lay in big clearcuts and laurel patches all day because they don't have to move to find food.For as tough of a season as it's been,it's been one of the most rewarding.My 9 year old and I have hunted a total of four days with a rifle,including the youth season.We haven't seen piles of deer every day but we have killed a deer each day we've been out.We hunted all day in the pouring rain this past saturday.Nobody was in the woods pushing the deer around but he ended up killing a half rack Y at 2:30 as it stood up from it's bed.The days of deer running back and forth all day are over and will never return.The deer are still out there but you have to adapt.As far as the turkey hunting goes,it's world class.My son has killed mature gobblers in the big woods the last two years in a row.I HEAR PEOPLE WHINING AND COMPLAINING ABOUT NO DEER EVERY DAY.In reality,how bad can it be if you can take a nine year old kid out on state land and kill a deer every time you go?Last year,we killed 7 deer in 4 days of hunting.The year before when he was seven,we killed six in four days of rifle season.wE DON'T HUNT OUT OF BLINDS AND WE DON'T HUNT ANYWHERE NEAR ANY FOODPLOTS.In fact,I'm not even aware of any foodplots even near the areas were we hunt.We find fresh sign and hunt it.That fresh sign can change weekly in this part of the state because of the limited food sources.

The PGC did not ruin the hunting in Pa.


----------



## dougell

eblues said:


> In my opinion, the best thing they could do right now is put a bounty on coyotes.


How would that help?I don't know a single person now that wouldn't kill a coyote on sight.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> How would that help?I don't know a single person now that wouldn't kill a coyote on sight.


We are already hunting them , think you can even hunt them on sundays ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, Congrats !! Told you matter of time . You earned that one .


Thanks Bob. I was driving up here in the morning, I was saying to myself there are three "P" s to success in hunting; practice preparation and persistence. And persistence is probably my number 1 of these traits.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Thanks Bob. I was driving up here in the morning, I was saying to myself there are three "P" s to success in hunting; practice preparation and persistence. And persistence is probably my number 1 of these traits.


Nick , Where they moving good in the snow this morning ? Should be a good afternoon !


----------



## bghunter7777

dougell said:


> Oh my.I live in the deer decimated north central part of the state.All of my hunting is done on state land,land owned by timber companies and land opened to anyone,including my own property.For the past three years,my son has been with with me every day during rifle season.There are less deer but the hunting is actually better now than at any time in history.The bucks are bigger and the pressure is practically non-existent after 10:00am on the first day.This year has been a tough year.We have a huge mast crop,which spreads the deer out and also removed them from areas with no mast.The deer lay in big clearcuts and laurel patches all day because they don't have to move to find food.For as tough of a season as it's been,it's been one of the most rewarding.My 9 year old and I have hunted a total of four days with a rifle,including the youth season.We haven't seen piles of deer every day but we have killed a deer each day we've been out.We hunted all day in the pouring rain this past saturday.Nobody was in the woods pushing the deer around but he ended up killing a half rack Y at 2:30 as it stood up from it's bed.The days of deer running back and forth all day are over and will never return.The deer are still out there but you have to adapt.As far as the turkey hunting goes,it's world class.My son has killed mature gobblers in the big woods the last two years in a row.I HEAR PEOPLE WHINING AND COMPLAINING ABOUT NO DEER EVERY DAY.In reality,how bad can it be if you can take a nine year old kid out on state land and kill a deer every time you go?Last year,we killed 7 deer in 4 days of hunting.The year before when he was seven,we killed six in four days of rifle season.wE DON'T HUNT OUT OF BLINDS AND WE DON'T HUNT ANYWHERE NEAR ANY FOODPLOTS.In fact,I'm not even aware of any foodplots even near the areas were we hunt.We find fresh sign and hunt it.That fresh sign can change weekly in this part of the state because of the limited food sources.
> 
> The PGC did not ruin the hunting in Pa.


Perception is reality as they say you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! I struck pay dirt this morning. Not a buck and not with the bow but a good size doe which will restock my freezer. After hunting nearly every day I could since 9/20, this was a long time coming.


Good job Nick! You definitely earned it. Well done


----------



## dougell

bghunter7777 said:


> Perception is reality as they say you don't know what you don't know.


Huh,What I do know is that when I take my 9 year old son out,we kill deer pretty much every day in areas where people claim there's no deer.


----------



## bghunter7777

dougell said:


> Huh,What I do know is that when I take my 9 year old son out,we kill deer pretty much every day in areas where people claim there's no deer.


Your hunting is good if you percieve it as good and that is all that matters like the family living in the 3rd world country happiness is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## dougell

Well,I live in a wmu that has one of the lowest deer densities in the entire state.You're right though,it has a lot to do with perceptions.Some people still think they should be seeing 30+ deer per day.On a good day,we'll see a small handful.This was a tough year.The deer are spread out and not moving much during daylight hours.On top of that,the weather has been less than ideal almost every chance we had to go.We've been sticking with it and still killing deer.This year was probably the best year we've had as far as my son learning valuable lessons.Not once has he asked to go home early and he hasn't complained one time about not seeing many deer.How many deer was someone need to see to consider it a good day?Why do people hunt in areas where they complain that there's no deer?That boggles my mind.Alot of areas where I typically like to hunt had very few deer this year because there wasn't much food.I simply adapted.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Oh my.I live in the deer decimated north central part of the state.All of my hunting is done on state land,land owned by timber companies and land opened to anyone,including my own property.For the past three years,my son has been with with me every day during rifle season.There are less deer but the hunting is actually better now than at any time in history.The bucks are bigger and the pressure is practically non-existent after 10:00am on the first day.This year has been a tough year.We have a huge mast crop,which spreads the deer out and also removed them from areas with no mast.The deer lay in big clearcuts and laurel patches all day because they don't have to move to find food.For as tough of a season as it's been,it's been one of the most rewarding.My 9 year old and I have hunted a total of four days with a rifle,including the youth season.We haven't seen piles of deer every day but we have killed a deer each day we've been out.We hunted all day in the pouring rain this past saturday.Nobody was in the woods pushing the deer around but he ended up killing a half rack Y at 2:30 as it stood up from it's bed.The days of deer running back and forth all day are over and will never return.The deer are still out there but you have to adapt.As far as the turkey hunting goes,it's world class.My son has killed mature gobblers in the big woods the last two years in a row.I HEAR PEOPLE WHINING AND COMPLAINING ABOUT NO DEER EVERY DAY.In reality,how bad can it be if you can take a nine year old kid out on state land and kill a deer every time you go?Last year,we killed 7 deer in 4 days of hunting.The year before when he was seven,we killed six in four days of rifle season.wE DON'T HUNT OUT OF BLINDS AND WE DON'T HUNT ANYWHERE NEAR ANY FOODPLOTS.In fact,I'm not even aware of any foodplots even near the areas were we hunt.We find fresh sign and hunt it.That fresh sign can change weekly in this part of the state because of the limited food sources.
> 
> The PGC did not ruin the hunting in Pa.


Doug I was just in 2G, The"worst WMU" with no deer, saw a TON of game, TON of sign, very few hunters, and the ones I did see sit the same stand year after year for the last 40 years. I see more deer up there than I do in 5C



bghunter7777 said:


> Perception is reality as they say you don't know what you don't know.


When was the last time you actually hunted in PA?


----------



## dougell

Matt,What I see are guys sitting on pipelines,logging roads and it open woods where you can see for several hundred yards.After a few hours,they give up.claim there's no deer and just road hunt the rest of the time.I had a buddy of mine from CT come down this week and hunt.He hunted a local SGL without ever setting foot on it.I told him where a big swamp was and suggested to just start there.There's a pile of acorns in there but I had no idea what kind of pressure it recieved the first week.Monday afternoon he killed a 20" 8 point and never saw another hunter all day.There's a big taxidermist a few miles from my house.Back in the 80'she'd mount 150 bucks a year and one or two would have spreads over 20 inches.Now he consistantly does over 400 and 50+ will have spreads over 20".He was just telling me about a guy who came in to pick up his 15 year old kids buck from last year.The guy was complaing about no deer the entire time even though this was his kid's 7th buck and second one that he got mounted.Cliff asked him how old he was when he killed his first buck and he said 23.So the hunting is poor but this guy's 15 year old kid has already killed 7 bucks lol.Yes,I guess it is a matter of perception,regardless of how warped that perception is.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! I struck pay dirt this morning. Not a buck and not with the bow but a good size doe which will restock my freezer. After hunting nearly every day I could since 9/20, this was a long time coming.


Congrats!


----------



## nicko

Here is my hero shot. Again, not a bow kill so if gun kills offend you, divert your eyes elsewhere. I'm just very happy to finally have my persistence pay off. I got meat so it's buck only for me from this point on. FYI - deer in tagged in this shot in the ear I am holding. You just can't see it.

Bob, I can't say the deer were moving well on their own. I bumped one from a thick hillside patch about 15 minutes before I shot this one. As I followed the tracks in the snow of the one I bumped, I came to the bottom of an oak flat and saw two heads and ears over the crest of the hill. There were three altogether but there have been tree cutters sawing away with chainsaws on this property the past two days and they just so happened to be cutting trees along the powerline a few hundred yards from me starting about 8:30 this morning. I'm pretty sure the tree cutters bumped these deer my way. Normally, I would be cursing them but I talked to one on the way out, he congratulated me, and I shook his hand telling him I'm I think their work helped me out today.


----------



## PAdorn

Nice big doe!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well done on the doe! Quality pic too...


----------



## yellodog

bghunter7777 said:


> Your hunting is good if you percieve it as good and that is all that matters like the family living in the 3rd world country happiness is in the eye of the beholder.


in a state where we kill 300,000+ deer a year, anyone who thinks the hunting is terrible probably has a perception problem.


----------



## Applebag

Who's going out tomorrow for the last day?


----------



## dspell20

Applebag said:


> Who's going out tomorrow for the last day?


Hide the women and children. If it's brown it's down tomorrow. I won't be anywhere close to the PA woods tomorrow but good luck to all of you heading out


----------



## PAdorn

I'm going to be taking my six year old out with me tomorrow. I would love to shoot a doe with him tagging along


----------



## jlh42581

If you can hunt it and I own the weapon ill be there... long way of saying ill be out tomorrow, wish I had my new pack damn fedex


----------



## Busted horns

Been a nasty season weather wise, good job to those who stick it out. I have never been so thankful to get a buck in archery, lol., the rifle weathers been rediculous. Good luck to those going out, hopefully this thread gets full of last minute bucks down pics.


----------



## tyepsu

It has been a much slower season than normal for me. My deer sightings are way down and it seems there are far less gun hunters than what I have seen in the past. The few I have run into and spoken with have all been seeing less deer. I know the deer are out there, but just seems like their movements are different this year than past years. I am not giving up. This buck showed up at the stand I was at this morning, but he was there yesterday. I didn't see a deer there today, but heard a few running as I was getting my gear together to head into the woods. I think I will head back there in hopes that this guy might come back.


----------



## jesses80

good luck bro hope it works out for you.


tyepsu said:


> It has been a much slower season than normal for me. My deer sightings are way down and it seems there are far less gun hunters than what I have seen in the past. The few I have run into and spoken with have all been seeing less deer. I know the deer are out there, but just seems like their movements are different this year than past years. I am not giving up. This buck showed up at the stand I was at this morning, but he was there yesterday. I didn't see a deer there today, but heard a few running as I was getting my gear together to head into the woods. I think I will head back there in hopes that this guy might come back.


----------



## Applebag

PAdorn said:


> I'm going to be taking my six year old out with me tomorrow. I would love to shoot a doe with him tagging along


I will go ahead and say I'd rather you shoot the doe with your boy than me get a buck tomorrow. I have just officially forgone my good luck and passed it on to you sir. Hope you get him hooked.


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> I'm going to be taking my six year old out with me tomorrow. I would love to shoot a doe with him tagging along



Good luck getting in one with the little guy along.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well I went up to rifle camp this past saturday till wednesday and sat through the rain, the wind and the cold (really really cold) up in 3B. I saw one doe at 300 yds for 2 secs when she ran onto the pipeline then immediately back into the woods. Was still a good time but man its depressing not to have a little more action. Now that I am back home in 5C, i have been trying to get permission to private land to hunt the late season. So far 0-5, which adds to the depression. Not sure what else to do when it comes to gaining permission to hunt. I use to do door to door down here to meet the owners face to face to show them I am a stand up guy. Most of the time they seemed annoyed i bothered them. Trying the email route now and not having much more luck. What is a young guy to do down in this wonderfully populated portion of the state! haha. Well goodluck to everyone else out there!


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> Well I went up to rifle camp this past saturday till wednesday and sat through the rain, the wind and the cold (really really cold) up in 3B. I saw one doe at 300 yds for 2 secs when she ran onto the pipeline then immediately back into the woods. Was still a good time but man its depressing not to have a little more action. Now that I am back home in 5C, i have been trying to get permission to private land to hunt the late season. So far 0-5, which adds to the depression. Not sure what else to do when it comes to gaining permission to hunt. I use to do door to door down here to meet the owners face to face to show them I am a stand up guy. Most of the time they seemed annoyed i bothered them. Trying the email route now and not having much more luck. What is a young guy to do down in this wonderfully populated portion of the state! haha. Well goodluck to everyone else out there!



I've been hunting in 5C for close to 40 years , I had one good property about 10 years ago but I was not shooting enough does so the landowner brought more guys in there know the place not worth a **** to hunt. When I built my house 8 years ago wanted some property close to where i lived so I started knocking on doors and when it was all said and done I think I got permission from 1 person out of like 40. But I got a brand new farm this year that is like 80 acres and its never been hunted before and is loaded with deer . Don't give up , there are places out there just need to find the right landowner that will let you hunt.


----------



## jlh42581

In PA, your best odds of gaining permission to private ground is to find it through acquaintances. Knocking on doors is pretty fruitless when everyone hunts or knows someone who hunts. Some people can be IGNORANT about even asking.


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> In PA, your best odds of gaining permission to private ground is to find it through acquaintances. Knocking on doors is pretty fruitless when everyone hunts or knows someone who hunts. Some people can be IGNORANT about even asking.


You are preaching to the choir there bud. When I went knocking on the doors in the summer I had a few people scream at me, though most were polite in their refusal. Would love to find someone through acquaintances but all my friends don't hunt and most are not really into the outdoors. I am the oddball in my group of friends hahaha.


----------



## nicko

I'll be sitting out the last Saturday of firearms season but not by choice. I was coming down my steps last night in the house with socks on my feet. I must have just been on the edge of the tread and my foot shot out from under me and I rode the steps down on my arse. Our house is 120+ years old and the steps are spiral at the top with the pie-shaped treads so a slip off those is kind of a straight-down drop. I bruised my tailbone pretty good and my right foot was pretty sore too. It had some swelling and bruising this morning so I played it safe and went to the local hospital ER for x-rays which thankfully came back negative. Just some bruising and a sprain but I'm sure there is some bone bruising in there. I'll sit out tomorrow and heal up for the post-Christmas season which is what I really look forward to. If I had a break in the foot and had to miss this last part of the season, I'd really be bummed.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I'll be sitting out the last Saturday of firearms season but not by choice. I was coming down my steps last night in the house with socks on my feet. I must have just been on the edge of the tread and my foot shot out from under me and I rode the steps down on my arse. Our house is 120+ years old and the steps are spiral at the top with the pie-shaped treads so a slip off those is kind of a straight-down drop. I bruised my tailbone pretty good and my right foot was pretty sore too. It had some swelling and bruising this morning so I played it safe and went to the local hospital ER for x-rays which thankfully came back negative. Just some bruising and a sprain but I'm sure there is some bone bruising in there. I'll sit out tomorrow and heal up for the post-Christmas season which is what I really look forward to. If I had a break in the foot and had to miss this last part of the season, I'd really be bummed.


Nick, Could of been a lot worse , hear is to a speedy recovery . Hope you feel better soon , you have two weeks to get better .


----------



## Mathias

Had a nice sit this afternoon, heck it was nice to just see some blue sky for a change. The residual snow made for easy viewing too. I saw my first 5C coyote while bow hunting! I lip squeaked it in to about 45 yards, but it was far too thick for a shot. When I walked out, I saw additional tracks directly above me.
Thought I was going to seal the deal on a nice doe, but she turned and fed away with her little ones. Saw 9 deer and a small flock of turkeys too.
My stand of choice had to be abandoned for the day as the damned squirrels chewed my ratchet straps :-( I plan on replacing them tomorrow and sitting there, a lot of tracks in the area, tighter to the house.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> .......
> My stand of choice had to be abandoned for the day as the damned squirrels chewed my ratchet straps :-( I plan on replacing them tomorrow and sitting there, a lot of tracks in the area, tighter to the house.


Matt, I just noticed that one of those little turd squirrels chewed the gas supply hose on my gas grille. I went to use it the other night and it wouldn't light and made a loud hiss as soon as I opened the valve on the tank. I looked at the supply hose and it has big chunks missing and chew marks all over it. If they start chewing the Christmas lights on the deck, I'm pulling the bow out.


----------



## alancac98

I'll be out tomorrow morning till about noon. Already filled the buck tag, so I'm going out to try and fill my doe tag to help my in-laws out. They can no longer hunt due to their age, but still love deer meat. They would love to have a deer to stockpile their freezer for the winter, so I'm going to do my best to oblige them. If I can't fill the tag tomorrow, I'll hit a farm I have permission to bow hunt on. It has tons of doe. The property isn't that good for rifle hunting as it is a hill top that looks over a small town. Don't need the bullet going somewhere it shouldn't go, so I only archery hunt it. Best of luck to all hitting the woods tomorrow. Remember, to wear those harnesses and be safe, particularly with the trees snowy and iced up a little.


----------



## pope125

Boy I really wish it was raining this morning !! I go into Wawa at like 5:15am and I think there has to be like 10 hunters in there .


----------



## Applebag

I saw a bunch of orange too. Hold onto your hats today. People will be shooting at everything.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> I saw a bunch of orange too. Hold onto your hats today. People will be shooting at everything.


Lol, Was never big into gun hunting I see these guys are not much into scent control.


----------



## LetThemGrow

pope125 said:


> Lol, Was never big into gun hunting I see these guys are not much into scent control.


Not everybody is at your level. I think most of us "cut our teeth" rifle hunting. While I abhor the behavior of slobs (this is not weapon or season specific), I'm not sure how sticking my nose in the air helps? If they are enjoying their time afield, who am I to condemn? This is not to overlook illegal and unethical activities, but I think rifle hunters are too often lumped together. Do you as an archer want to be compared to a slob archer?


----------



## Applebag

Damn dude. Relax. We are just enjoying a conversation while we hunt. Take your lectures and post them somewhere else. If you're hunting today, good luck and be safe.


----------



## pope125

LetThemGrow said:


> Not everybody is at your level. I think most of us "cut our teeth" rifle hunting. While I abhor the behavior of slobs (this is not weapon or season specific), I'm not sure how sticking my nose in the air helps? If they are enjoying their time afield, who am I to condemn? This is not to overlook illegal and unethical activities, but I think rifle hunters are too often lumped together. Do you as an archer want to be compared to a slob archer?


Who is sticking there nose is the air ? Only thing I said there not much into scent control . I guess when when u can blast away at a deer at 100 yds , your shooting before he even smells u .


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Damn dude. Relax. We are just enjoying a conversation while we hunt. Take your lectures and post them somewhere else. If you're hunting today, good luck and be safe.


Amazing how **** gets turned around , and read into something that not even there . Have a great day everybody , and shot away .


----------



## nicko

My buddy just texted me from the property that only he and I have permission to hunt and said he heard two shots very close by and saw two other hunters. Of all days for me to not be up there. I'd love to approach the two guys hunting illegaly there and address the fact they don't have permission to be there.


----------



## 138104

Beautiful day in the woods. Hearing alot of shots, so the deer are moving.


----------



## Applebag

Agreed. More shots today than opening day here.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> My buddy just texted me from the property that only he and I have permission to hunt and said he heard two shots very close by and saw two other hunters. Of all days for me to not be up there. I'd love to approach the two guys hunting illegaly there and address the fact they don't have permission to be there.


Nick, Go track them down. How is the back feeling ? Sitting hear and drinking my coffee and just had 8 deer running in the woods behind my house . Guess I should pull the gun out, lol


----------



## Applebag

I just saw more deer than any entire day of hunting. 10-15 deer ran up the hill full speed about 60 yards upwind of me. There better not be some idiot over there spooking deer.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, Go track them down. How is the back feeling ? Sitting hear and drinking my coffee and just had 8 deer running in the woods behind my house . Guess I should pull the gun out, lol


I would love to Bob and I am half inclined to make the 30 minute drive to just do that. But my foot is not good enough yet for walking in the woods over rocks or on uneven and hilly ground. If I was up there now, I would have gotten down from my stand to go find them.


----------



## nicko

I will say from my own experience as a gun hunter that the gun hunters I am exposed to do not give a thought to scent control. My buddy's dad literally splashes on his Old Spice at 4am before we leave for the woods. As for my buddy, when I walk right behind him in the woods, gun or bow hunting, he radiates a heavy aroma of Gilette deodorant so much so that I swear he is wearing cologne. 

I'm not saying all hunters are like this but the two I hunt with are.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> I will say from my own experience as a gun hunter that the gun hunters I am exposed to do not give a thought to scent control. My buddy's dad literally splashes on his Old Spice at 4am before we leave for the woods. As for my buddy, when I walk right behind him in the woods, gun or bow hunting, he radiates a heavy aroma of Gilette deodorant so much so that I swear he is wearing cologne.
> 
> I'm not saying all hunters are like this but the two I hunt with are.


I think everyone knows a few people like that. The stereotypes didn't just appear out of thin air lol 

My uncle put a ladder stand on our property a few years back. I went out a day after him and I could still smell the cologne when I got in his stand.


----------



## 138104

I got this girl around 8:40. She had 3 does an 2 bucks with her. After she dropped, the bucks started sparing!


----------



## nicko

Congrats!! Good to see you have the kids there for the recovery.


----------



## PAdorn

Good job Perry! Had my six year old with me this morning. 8 o'clock was all he could take.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I got this girl around 8:40. She had 3 does an 2 bucks with her. After she dropped, the bucks started sparing!


Interesting. The biggest Fight I ever saw between two bucks was a few years ago on December 26th. It was a true knock down drag out and lasted for a while. At first I couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I got this girl around 8:40. She had 3 does an 2 bucks with her. After she dropped, the bucks started sparing!


Congrats!! Healthy looking doe .


----------



## Applebag

Very nice perry. Good job man!


----------



## River420Bottom

Jumped a giant a couple hundred yards behind my house this morning and couldn't get a shot, hopefully he survives today... Really looking forward to late season this year


----------



## alancac98

Just got back from a stint in the woods. Saw about 8 doe at 7:30 go up the hill. Then around 8:30, about 20 came down the hill. Unfortunately, the area has grown up so much, that it made an ethical shot impossible. I could see them walking through, but could not get a clear fix on any vitals. I used to archery hunt the area and forgot how thick it was to my left. It was thick then, but has grown even more over the last few years. Cut a Yote track and hoped he would show up, but nothing. All in all, it was a beautiful morning. Wish I could get out in the afternoon, but I'm babysitting my 1 1/2 y.o. granddaughter for the night. Let the good time roll!:RockOn:


----------



## nicko

I miss not being able to get out for the last day of gun season but I got to spend the morning with my family running around and I picked up my big ole box of venison from the butcher. I love filling the freezer up and thinking about what I want to eat first.


----------



## primal-bow

ttt


----------



## PAdorn

Tomorrow heading to the woods to set back out a couple cameras to see what made it through and get ready for second season!


----------



## nicko

I have a stand I want to move and will look to do it this coming week. The spot it is in was great last year but a deadzone this year.


----------



## primal-bow

PAdorn said:


> Tomorrow heading to the woods to set back out a couple cameras to see what made it through and get ready for second season!


sound like a plan.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

pope125 said:


> View attachment 2104898
> I get flack for never posting some of my whitetails , hear are some of them .


pope did you get one this year in pa?


----------



## jays375

Well it was a quiet season this year.The little group I hunt with basically took the season off you could say.Some guys got new jobs and didn't have time to hunt.So we basically just sat.No organized drives really.I missed getting together and having fun and shooting the breeze.Spent many days alone.It was nice to get out since I missed archery season.Just got home from a little get together with my old hunting buddies.How things have changed over the years.What the future holds is anybodies guess.Congradulations to all the successful hunters this year.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Only 5 guys hunting where i was at today and 2 of them left in the morning. Lots of shooting on the usual neighboring properties(running deer) ...but makes me ask myself how many tags do these guys have or are they mostly missing??? No shooting at all on the property i was on...3 of the hunter's didn't have/even get doe tags. 

Me and my pops walked in this morning and sat down around 6:15am, about 6:20 something somebody on the neighboring property shot less than 100yds away from us. WOW...still pretty dark even wit the snow,how the hell did you even see what it was!? Worst part was they never even came to follow the shot up. We heard it running but never saw it. About 2hrs later we went to look and found a sizable blood trail. Continuous blood trail for a few hundred yards...it was dragging a leg and had laid up 3 times before going onto another property...still bleeding rather badly.

Saw deer and heard shooting off and on all day till about 2:30pm when my dad said about hanging it up. Said he we was tired of seeing doe!(helluva thing to complain bout, i thought) 

Ended up seeing 18 doe and the little 4pt before we left. 4 grouse and 4 ringneck.

There is definitely an abundance of doe in that part of 4E. Last 2 years bonus/2nd doe tags have been mostly non existent to get. Farmers who were hunting the property next to us (where we used to go)were complaining about crop damage again this year ...looks like it's gonna be a repeat next year.

2 doe were taken out in archery and 2 in rifle from my group of 4 guys on that property.
Plus 1 archery buck and 1 from rifle. By my count there were 12-15 other hunters in and out of that property alone in rifle season and none of them added to the kill on the property. Probably didn't help what we saw either...as the place was pushed out 2-3 times this past week as well.

There were 5 bucks taken on 2 of the closest properties on the 1st day. Don't know what else they shot after that as of yet.
Don't know what was gotten on the biggest property at all but there was certainly a lot shooting there the 1st day and today. 



PAdorn said:


> Tomorrow heading to the woods to set back out a couple cameras to see what made it through and get ready for second season!


Wanted to do that myself but being on public ground with the tracks i would leave in the snow leading to it, made me think twice about doing it for now.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Congrats to Nicko and Perry24*:thumbs_up



pope125 said:


> Lol, Was never big into gun hunting I see these guys are not much into scent control.


I still practice scent control during rifle season,the other guys i hunt with do not. I don't think it's near as much of a factor compared to archery for the obvious reasons deer aren't usually moving normally and you can shoot them from so much further if need be.

My dad is a firm believer in the saying if you're meant to get it, you will. In a way i guess it's true if you believe in that sort of thing.

You can practice shooting,sit in good/likely spots,play the wind and etc. to your blue in the face but to me *atleast* 50% of the equation is lady luck. Plenty of guys don't do the the things mentioned above and are just plain blind lucky. 

My dad smokes quite a bit while out, during archery season and rifle. Archery season he sprays down with scent killer and lights up afterward. In archery this past season for example he had a 2 to 3 old 7pt come by at 20yds, didn't ask him if he had to put his smoke down before he shot at it and he shot a sapling instead but you get what i was hinting at!? 

i practice scent control religiously and tend to sit in the same spot all day. Every year he smokes and changes spots through out the day(doesn't play the wind) but more often then not see's just as much as i do and sees some good bucks too. He may not always get a shot/kill them but i'd say he's pretty lucky considering.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I have a stand I want to move and will look to do it this coming week. The spot it is in was great last year but a deadzone this year.


Nick , Hows the ankle ? If you need a hand moving the stand let me know I'll help you .


----------



## pope125

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> pope did you get one this year in pa?


The last 12 years I have never really hunted Pa till like January. Killed a 160' at my house in PA in 2008 . Pretty much all those deer were shot thru the mid-west , and from my farm in Ohio . After having my lease in Ohio for over 5 years , and pretty much being away from home for months and spending over 350 in a tree in a season I got burned out and gave up my leases . This is probably the first time I hunted my butt off in PA. I got a new farm this year and running a bunch of cameras on it , and got two big shooters on it . Do answer your question I have killed a few doe, buck have not killed a buck and won't unless its one of the big shooters .


----------



## Mathias

Sat yesterday afternoon with the plan to take a shooter or a nice doe. Saw a few does and youngsters at a distance. Late in the afternoon, 2 deer began feeding my way, a doe and a fork horn. They fed close together the entire time I watched them. Reminded me of a young couple. Eventually she was at 30 yards, quartering away, head down eating, right leg forward. A chip shot. I nocked on, drew back and then….The forkie walked over and nuzzled her. 
I passed….but only because she wasn't that big.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , Hows the ankle ? If you need a hand moving the stand let me know I'll help you .


Thanks for the offer Bob but I should be good.


----------



## PAdorn

Set up a couple trail cameras this morning to see what made it through and came across three fresh scrapes. I can't wait for second season. I have off from the 24th through the 5th of January.


----------



## John D 194

AjPUNISHER said:


> *Congrats to Nicko and Perry24*:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> I still practice scent control during rifle season,the other guys i hunt with do not. I don't think it's near as much of a factor compared to archery for the obvious reasons deer aren't usually moving normally and you can shoot them from so much further if need be.
> 
> My dad is a firm believer in the saying if you're meant to get it, you will. In a way i guess it's true if you believe in that sort of thing.
> 
> You can practice shooting,sit in good/likely spots,play the wind and etc. to your blue in the face but to me *atleast* 50% of the equation is lady luck. Plenty of guys don't do the the things mentioned above and are just plain blind lucky.
> 
> My dad smokes quite a bit while out, during archery season and rifle. Archery season he sprays down with scent killer and lights up afterward. In archery this past season for example he had a 2 to 3 old 7pt come by at 20yds, didn't ask him if he had to put his smoke down before he shot at it and he shot a sapling instead but you get what i was hinting at!?
> 
> i practice scent control religiously and tend to sit in the same spot all day. Every year he smokes and changes spots through out the day(doesn't play the wind) but more often then not see's just as much as i do and sees some good bucks too. He may not always get a shot/kill them but i'd say he's pretty lucky considering.


I'll be the first to admit that I don't use much scent control when it comes to gun season.There are way to many guys out there for me to worry about scent. Of course I'm hunting public land and not private.


----------



## jesses80

no luck on the last day of rifle seen 5 doe so glad to no some made it through now hopefully this weather sticks around for the late archery season.


----------



## swpahunter

I posted about my buddy Jeff's deer being the new PA typical record a few months ago and a lot of people were quite skeptical. It WILL beat the old record of 178, we are just wondering by how much.. Good chance of breaking the state record for any typical taken with any weapon gun or bow which was 189 back in 1943. So here's a link for all you guys that underestimated this deer and made ridiculous comments so you can watch the scoring live. ENJOY! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


----------



## Pistolero17

Wasn't this a crossbow kill?


----------



## swpahunter

Yes it was.


----------



## pope125

swpahunter said:


> I posted about my buddy Jeff's deer being the new PA typical record a few months ago and a lot of people were quite skeptical. It WILL beat the old record of 178, we are just wondering by how much.. Good chance of breaking the state record for any typical taken with any weapon gun or bow which was 189 back in 1943. So here's a link for all you guys that underestimated this deer and made ridiculous comments so you can watch the scoring live. ENJOY! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html



Good deer !!! Couldn't care less about if it breaks any records , for a few reasons . And no I'm not jealous.


----------



## PAdorn

Pistolero17 said:


> Wasn't this a crossbow kill?


Yep... it was


----------



## 138104

Why wasn't the deer tagged? I would think at the very least a fine is in order. Maybe it should be disqualified from the record books too.


----------



## nicko

swpahunter said:


> I posted about my buddy Jeff's deer being the new PA typical record a few months ago and a lot of people were quite skeptical. It WILL beat the old record of 178, we are just wondering by how much.. Good chance of breaking the state record for any typical taken with any weapon gun or bow which was 189 back in 1943. So here's a link for all you guys that underestimated this deer and made ridiculous comments so you can watch the scoring live. ENJOY! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


Congrats to your buddy but maybe you could suggest he smile when sitting behind a deer like that.


----------



## Applebag

Lol. Looks like he was smiling to me.


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Lol. Looks like he was smiling to me.


Post #291. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2340872&page=12


----------



## Applebag

Oh Jeez, he DOES look miserable!



nicko said:


> Congrats to your buddy but maybe you could suggest he smile when sitting behind a deer like that.


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## jesses80

like nick said if I shot a buck like that I would have a smile bigger than kim's arse the dude has that I just poached him look.


----------



## jesses80

man I don't no about where you guys hunt but its getting tough to find a place to hunt that doesn't have a road running through it from gas and oil companies.


----------



## pope125

jesses80 said:


> like nick said if I shot a buck like that I would have a smile bigger than kim's arse the dude has that I just poached him look.


Maybe the game commission will put that picture of him on the front page of the Game news. Is that guy a Taxidermist ?


----------



## jesses80

I think I read somewhere it said he was a taxidermist.


pope125 said:


> Maybe the game commission will put that picture of him on the front page of the Game news. Is that guy a Taxidermist ?


----------



## Hey Abbott

Anyone bowhunting late season. I've never went out bowhunting after Christmas an was looking pointer other than food sources.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> Anyone bowhunting late season. I've never went out bowhunting after Christmas an was looking pointer other than food sources.


Ive found the colder the better, they don't move much that time of year . Can honestly say I've never had much luck in mornings . That time of year its all about the food and nothing else .


----------



## Hey Abbott

I'm sure they are pretty spooked right now. I'm gonna give it a try maybe hit the large oak patch and see what happens.


----------



## pope125

Hey Abbott said:


> I'm sure they are pretty spooked right now. I'm gonna give it a try maybe hit the large oak patch and see what happens.


Ive found to that there pretty pattern able that time of year . Ive also have had better luck in ground blinds .


----------



## PAdorn

Yep I'm heading out. It will be my first in second season also. I'm sure I'll learn alot


----------



## nicko

Like pope said, late season early morning movement isn't great. And the colder it is, the later they move. Food sources are reduced limited now and the deer are recovering from the rut phases and recuperating. If you have an area you know a buck used as his bedding area earlier in the season, the 2nd season is the time to get in on that spot.


----------



## jesses80

food,bedding,and pressure are key factors to late season success .


----------



## primal-bow

as long as we don't have snow i'll be out there trying to.


----------



## nicko

kgtech said:


> as long as we don't have snow i'll be out there trying to.


The snow works to your advantage. Nothing shows you where the deer are moving and areas they are using better than snow on the ground.


----------



## Billy H

Ive had good results early mornings late season. I have a set between a really thick impenetrable patch and a hillside with southern exposure. The deer move onto that sunny hillside like clockwork when the sun comes up. 

On another note the I noticed the deer here have herded up. According to my cams.


----------



## 138104

Anyone watching the scoring? Can't from my phone because of android not supporting flash player.


----------



## PAdorn

No. I tried also. Hope someone gives us an update


----------



## shortb

13th in the state..... 166 0/8


----------



## shortb

175 1/8 gross


----------



## 138104

swpahunter said:


> I posted about my buddy Jeff's deer being the new PA typical record a few months ago and a lot of people were quite skeptical. It WILL beat the old record of 178, we are just wondering by how much.. Good chance of breaking the state record for any typical taken with any weapon gun or bow which was 189 back in 1943. So here's a link for all you guys that underestimated this deer and made ridiculous comments so you can watch the scoring live. ENJOY! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


I guess you were wrong and the others were right...lol!


----------



## PAdorn

Perry24 said:


> I guess you were wrong and the others were right...lol!


Lol. I thought the same thing. Don't get me wrong that's a great buck but I didn't see 190. Regardless Congrats to the Hunter on a great deer


----------



## shortb

Only makes Boone, Pope doesn't recognize cross bow kills.... I didn't know that till now


----------



## jesses80

regardless of right or wrong score he is a stud of a buck but I don't get is how you don't have a smile from ear to ear for getting a buck in pa of that caliber it's just not right.


----------



## shortb

No doubt..... I'd still be smiling


----------



## 138104

Oh, don't get me wrong, you could not wipe the smile off of my face if I shot this buck. However, swpahunter was really blasting people for doubting what this buck would score.


----------



## PAdorn

Perry24 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, you could not wipe the smile off of my face if I shot this buck. However, swpahunter was really blasting people for doubting what this buck would score.


Exactly. He was rude and showed ignorance.

I'd have a smile from ear to ear also if I shot that buck


----------



## paarchhntr

swpahunter said:


> I posted about my buddy Jeff's deer being the new PA typical record a few months ago and a lot of people were quite skeptical. It WILL beat the old record of 178, we are just wondering by how much.. Good chance of breaking the state record for any typical taken with any weapon gun or bow which was 189 back in 1943. So here's a link for all you guys that underestimated this deer and made ridiculous comments so you can watch the scoring live. ENJOY! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html



I guess you don't have to worry about how much the deer is going to beat the state record by.


----------



## Applebag

I can't find the link to actually watch the scoring. Did it happen already?


----------



## pope125

paarchhntr said:


> I guess you don't have to worry about how much the deer is going to beat the state record by.


Where did he get it was going to get scored as a typical ? If I remember right did it not have some junk ?


----------



## PAdorn

Applebag said:


> I can't find the link to actually watch the scoring. Did it happen already?


Yes....I couldn't watch but netted 166 and change. 13 best in pa


----------



## TRex18

pope125 said:


> Where did he get it was going to get scored as a typical ? If I remember right did it not have some junk ?



SWPAHUNTER..........Yum.....Crow......

Was it scored as a typical or non? Just asking I didn't watch it...


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> The snow works to your advantage. Nothing shows you where the deer are moving and areas they are using better than snow on the ground.


I know. but where I hunt my 2wd truck can't make it there. I need 4wd.


----------



## PAdorn

kgtech said:


> I know. but where I hunt my 2wd truck can't make it there. I need 4wd.


Walk


----------



## primal-bow

I'd be to stinky to hunt my spot then. lol


----------



## PAdorn

kgtech said:


> I'd be to stinky to hunt my spot then. lol


Yeah. Long walks and getting sweaty don't bide well when bow hunting. Especially if its cold. Haha


----------



## jesses80

man I feel like a 16 year old kid again waiting foe this late season to start I like it just as much as the rut.


----------



## ArcherAdam

kgtech said:


> I know. but where I hunt my 2wd truck can't make it there. I need 4wd.


And I don't like the snow because I don't want to give trespassers my stand locations.


----------



## PAdorn

ArcherAdam said:


> And I don't like the snow because I don't want to give trespassers my stand locations.


You know, I never even thought about that. Haha


----------



## pope125

Picked up a couple of OL'MAN ladder stands over the weekend from my Dads shed , he does not hunt anymore and wanted the stands out of there. Took one of the stands yesterday and hung a new set for late season . Now I know why I don't use ladder stands anymore , for starters had a 1/2 mile walk and is that stand heavy. Found a tree and it took me for ever to get everything right, after trying to get the strap around the top of the stand and almost falling out of the tree I say that stand is pretty much staying there and not getting moved for a long time . Pulled all the cards yesterday and still no sign of the two big shooters , but a ton of doe and about 15 different bucks .


----------



## nicko

9 more days.


----------



## hillscreekkid

PAdorn said:


> You know, I never even thought about that. Haha





ArcherAdam said:


> And I don't like the snow because I don't want to give trespassers my stand locations.


That right there is the only reason I hate snow!!! If you shoot a deer then there is a nice drag right back to your spot.


----------



## TRex18

Well guys....I got my PA Archery Buck back last night(page 25).....First day kill....and he's experienced and does a lot of deer... ....let me know...Was really trying for the deers character. ...


----------



## pope125

TRex18 said:


> Well guys....I got my PA Archery Buck back last night(page 25).....First day kill....and he's experienced and does a lot of deer... ....let me know...Was really trying for the deers character. ...


Looks good !!


----------



## PAdorn

TRex18 said:


> Well guys....I got my PA Archery Buck back last night(page 25).....First day kill....and he's experienced and does a lot of deer... ....let me know...Was really trying for the deers character. ...


Looks great! I'm still waiting to get my buck back that I killed last November!!


----------



## TRex18

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## TRex18

I guess its hard to tell by pics....but I was disappointed with the neck and nose....But it is a very nice mount.


----------



## jlh42581

He picked the wrong head, or didnt do enough custom shaping in my opinion. Whos the taxi?

I have an award winning one locally


----------



## pope125

jlh42581 said:


> He picked the wrong head, or didnt do enough custom shaping in my opinion. Whos the taxi?
> 
> I have an award winning one locally


Who is your Taxidermist ?


----------



## TRex18

Sorry I wont name names online.......not bashing in respect...(PM me) I can give you it. Yea just didn't like the head, neck and nose.


----------



## pope125

TRex18 said:


> I guess its hard to tell by pics....but I was disappointed with the neck and nose....But it is a very nice mount.


What i usually do and just not with whitetails after were done taking picture and I carry a tape measure in my pack and take a bunch of measurements then I give it to my taxidermist and he mounts it of the measurements .


----------



## Billy H

I normally skin, butcher and cook mine before it hits the kitchen table. 

I think its nice looking mount. Would be proud to display it.


----------



## primal-bow

TRex18 said:


> Well guys....I got my PA Archery Buck back last night(page 25).....First day kill....and he's experienced and does a lot of deer... ....let me know...Was really trying for the deers character. ...


my wife said no pets on the table..lol congrats


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> 9 more days.


I know. hope I get some Sitka gear the day befor!


----------



## pope125

kgtech said:


> I know. hope I get some Sitka gear the day befor!


Im hoping I have to where my Iwom .


----------



## TRex18

Thanks again guys. Yes the mount is awesome....and proud of it.....and I'll have the experience forever. Very nice work. Just ....doesn't look like my deer......


----------



## Matt Musto

swpahunter said:


> I posted about my buddy Jeff's deer being the new PA typical record a few months ago and a lot of people were quite skeptical. It WILL beat the old record of 178, we are just wondering by how much.. Good chance of breaking the state record for any typical taken with any weapon gun or bow which was 189 back in 1943. So here's a link for all you guys that underestimated this deer and made ridiculous comments so you can watch the scoring live. ENJOY! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html





shortb said:


> 13th in the state..... 166 0/8





shortb said:


> 175 1/8 gross


Looks like I was only off by 1/8 an inch. SWPAhunter.....LMAO you my friend have been an embarassment. Make sure you post a pic when he mounts the deer, that should be pretty funny as well.


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> Looks like I was only off by 1/8 an inch. SWPAhunter.....LMAO you my friend have been an embarassment. Make sure you post a pic when he mounts the deer, that should be pretty funny as well.


Dude. Everyone is super impressed you're good at estimating rack scoring. Now quit embarrassing yourself and stop flaming people.


----------



## PAdorn

SWPAhunter deserves to be flamed.


----------



## Applebag

Then do it in another thread.


----------



## nicko

Oh well. He got excited. No harm in that. I know I'd be a blathering idiot if I shot a deer like that.


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> Dude. Everyone is super impressed you're good at estimating rack scoring. Now quit embarrassing yourself and stop flaming people.


Dude you have no clue who I am or how I conduct myself. I was flamed royally for posting my guess about the deer's score. If you are referring to my disagreements with Jacobh, you could make a your same smart ass comment to him. I never once flamed anyone, ever on this site. I voice my opinion and if you don't like it to bad. Look through my posts over the last six years and see that I don't embarrass myself, Dude.


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> Then do it in another thread.


Oh, my bad. I didn't know they hired a thread police.


----------



## jacobh

Matt and I have our disagreements and some are heated which is fine. I have my beliefs he has is that's also fine. I can't speak for Matt but I have no ill feelings. There are many who bash and complain me included sometimes. We are all allowed to express our feelings about the herd. I don't feel Matt flames but does voice his opinion and that's what AT and these threads are about. Facts are I use to take things personal that people write on here but I do not anymore. Facts are Matt and I disagree as many know on here and so do LTG and myself. Dosent mean they're wrong or I'm wrong. Everything is opinion and we all need to realize this until then people will be butt hurt on comments. Just hunt kill what u want and who cares what others think. Just enjoy it. I just lost a family member and learned real fast life is too short to deal with petty crap!! Like I said no ill feelings hope others don't have them against me.


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> Dude you have no clue who I am or how I conduct myself. I was flamed royally for posting my guess about the deer's score. If you are referring to my disagreements with Jacobh, you could make a your same smart ass comment to him. I never once flamed anyone, ever on this site. I voice my opinion and if you don't like it to bad. Look through my posts over the last six years and see that I don't embarrass myself, Dude.


First of all- you were correct about the score. So when you saw how correct you were, there was no need to wag your finger yelling nah nah nah in everyone's face about the fact that you were right. 

Secondly- your argument that went on for DAYS with Jacob was annoying and distracting from why people are really here, which is to get along and talk hunting. Your post was an intentional flame to bring swpahunter out to argue with you right in the middle of the thread. 

Thirdly- they did hire thread police. They are called moderators. And if you continue to antagonize everyone in these forums, they will probably ban you from using their site. 

Lastly. It has nothing to do with your record on these forums. I'm sure you're a cool fella and plenty nice to get along with. But I read this thread daily, and everyone on here is very friendly with each other and its a very positive place for pa hunters (which is rare). So I just want to help keep it that way.


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> First of all- you were correct about the score. So when you saw how correct you were, there was no need to wag your finger yelling nah nah nah in everyone's face about the fact that you were right.
> 
> Secondly- your argument that went on for DAYS with Jacob was annoying and distracting from why people are really here, which is to get along and talk hunting. Your post was an intentional flame to bring swpahunter out to argue with you right in the middle of the thread.
> 
> Thirdly- they did hire thread police. They are called moderators. And if you continue to antagonize everyone in these forums, they will probably ban you from using their site.
> 
> Lastly. It has nothing to do with your record on these forums. I'm sure you're a cool fella and plenty nice to get along with. But I read this thread daily, and everyone on here is very friendly with each other and its a very positive place for pa hunters (which is rare). So I just want to help keep it that way.


You are out of line. You know nothing about me and what you are saying is false. I've been on this site for years and see newbies like you all the time and I don't need to prove myself to a teenager. Take care


----------



## Matt Musto

Jacob, No ill feelings towards you at all. good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> You are out of line. You know nothing about me and what you are saying is false. I've been on this site for years and see newbies like you all the time and I don't need to prove myself to a teenager. Take care


You have every right to be upset about being called out. It is what it is. Thanks for sharing your opinions.


----------



## pope125

When you put a bunch of guys like you have on this Pa thread , your going to get this . We all know that were not all going to get along , go back and read this hole thread and you'll see that . Ive said a lot of things on here pretty much out of anger. In the long run your going to have this everybody has there own opinion ,and that what makes America great. When I first starting reading this thread I sorta saw things one way and anybody that know me knows I'm a die hard deer hunter , eat, sleep,365 days a year . After a few months I'm seeing things a little different .


----------



## PAdorn

Yep. And this has been a great and exciting thread. Makes me look forward to next years


----------



## Applebag

Maybe I shouldn't have taken the bait and confronted him. I just really enjoy this on the daily and its nice to have everyone getting along.


----------



## yetihunter1

You know what guys!!!!! Your all awesome and no one is a thread turd. Now that that has been said lets change the subject....what are you favorite colors? Mine are brown white and red because I don't see them all together that often (specially this season). Have a happy day!


----------



## DustinArner

TRex18 said:


> I guess its hard to tell by pics....but I was disappointed with the neck and nose....But it is a very nice mount.


That's the first thing I noticed and the eyes... With an old mature buck the two dead giveaways are the thick necks and small eyes because of the proportions and saggy faces. The big bulgy eyes give off a young deer image and would bug me. Great mount regardless. I'm no taxidermist so to comment on how to do the nose more curved and life like I wouldn't know where to begin. Would probably take a lot of extra time and money.


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone else still have their buck tag and looking forward to the late season? I am looking forward to getting back out there. In the meantime I will hunt Ohio


----------



## Billy H

PAdorn said:


> Yep. And this has been a great and exciting thread. Makes me look forward to next years


X 2 I am hoping to see some buck hit the ground late season


----------



## DustinArner

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else still have their buck tag and looking forward to the late season? I am looking forward to getting back out there. In the meantime I will hunt Ohio


I'll be out. All of my hitlist bucks are still alive. Can't wait to get back out with a bow and pick up where the first archery season left off.


----------



## PAdorn

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else still have their buck tag and looking forward to the late season? I am looking forward to getting back out there. In the meantime I will hunt Ohio


Yep. I'll be out there


----------



## 138104

I'll be out for late season. I have a buck and bonus doe tag left. I might be hunting with my daughter's pink Craze though...lol!


----------



## nicko

12/26, I plannin being in stand first thing in the morning. I had planned on moving a stand but I'm not sure I want to do it now so close to the start of the late season.


----------



## jesses80

good luck bro I still got a buck tag to fill I set my stand up for the late season the week before rifle started how ever I do need to go out and check cameras and do an inventory of what made it through I no one 8 point that didn't that the neighbor got.


nicko said:


> 12/26, I plannin being in stand first thing in the morning. I had planned on moving a stand but I'm not sure I want to do it now so close to the start of the late season.


----------



## PAdorn

I had a huge eight point behind my house tonight! This was him last year.






. Sorry pic isn't great. This is the fourth year in a row he's being hanging out in my back yard. This year he's just slightly bigger in spread and tine length but alot more mass


----------



## speedbird

I still have my buck tag too.
I have been bowhuntin a long time and I'm mature enough to know that if you kill a buck or not shouldn't be the end of the world. I've taken my fair share over the years and now try to always enjoy my time in the stand regardless of the outcome.
I almost have myself believing this.^^^:embara:
LOL, good luck after Christmas everybody.


----------



## jasonk0519

I don't have my buck tag, but I'm still looking for a doe to make slim Jims with, so ill be back out on the 26th.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> 12/26, I plannin being in stand first thing in the morning. I had planned on moving a stand but I'm not sure I want to do it now so close to the start of the late season.


Yep, I plan on taking the dog out for late pheasants Saturday and mocing a stand then. Maybe moving two stands, depending on how much my 13 year old can take that day.


----------



## PSU Joe

My boys and I still have our buck tags so will be out again on 12/26. Gun season was difficult dealing with trespasser so looking forward to non-confrontational hunts late season.


----------



## PAdorn

What do you all pay for shoulder mounts in your area?


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> What do you all pay for shoulder mounts in your area?


PAdorn, I pay like $650 , the Taxidermist I use does does great work . You get what you pay for , I found that out the hard way .


----------



## PaBone

PAdorn said:


> What do you all pay for shoulder mounts in your area?


My taxidermist charges me 400 and he does great work. He runs an archery league also and I am friends with him from the league. Also lots times I will takes the measurements, cape the head and put it in the freezer to help him out.


----------



## Billy H

I pay 550.


----------



## speedbird

450 and he gives me a cold beer.


----------



## PAdorn

I pay 425. Been friends with the guy my whole life. He does great work but takes FOREVER get it done. He sent me this pic yesterday






this is the buck I killed last year on November 14th. Haha. So like I said, it takes FOREVER to get back. But he works hard and does this on the side and has a family so I don't mind. This wasn't my biggest buck , but I killed it on my one sons first birthday. So more of a great memory.


----------



## PaBone

My taxi does his own tanning in house and he got one of mine back to me in three weeks once. Normally he has all of his back to his customers by March.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I pay $575 wondering with that my wife has something to do with the disappearing bucks on my properties???? Lol


----------



## PAdorn

PaBone said:


> My taxi does his own tanning in house and he got one of mine back to me in three weeks once. Normally he has all of his back to his customers by March.


Dang. That would be nice!


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> PAdorn, I pay like $650 , the Taxidermist I use does does great work . You get what you pay for , I found that out the hard way .


Just looked he charges $700


----------



## Applebag

That's pretty neat. I've never seen what the base looks like.

This year for christmas, I may be receiving my late fathers 10 point shoulder mount. It got lost with family members over the years when he passed. I'm hearing rumblings that someone found it and is planning to give it to me. I will post pictures if it really is true. I couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## PAdorn

Applebag said:


> That's pretty neat. I've never seen what the base looks like.
> 
> This year for christmas, I may be receiving my late fathers 10 point shoulder mount. It got lost with family members over the years when he passed. I'm hearing rumblings that someone found it and is planning to give it to me. I will post pictures if it really is true. I couldn't be more excited!!


Heck yeah! That would be a great surprise!


----------



## PArackahollic

Haven't been on much since bow season but my 8yr old son and I hunted hard past 2yrs trying to get him his first buck with gun or xbow. And it finally happened this year first sat of gun season, we hunted all day in rain and he got it done at 4 o'clock. It was the best hunt of my life and I was more excited than for anything I ever killed The pic is Sunday morn due to it getting dark and I wanted good pics of his first buck.


----------



## jacobh

Wow heck of a first buck!!! Congrats to u both


----------



## alancac98

Great buck for the little guy, PA. Congrats! I filled my buck tag on the 1st day of rifle, but I'll be out trying to take a doe for the in-laws who can no longer hunt. Best of luck to everyone hitting the woods after Santa arrives. With the colder weather and moist air, trees get frozen up so where them harnesses and be safe climbing. Pay attention to the details gentlemen!


----------



## Mathias

Moved a stand yesterday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a great spot! Good luck! Friday can't get here soon enough!

Joe


----------



## Applebag

Awesome buck PaRack. That boy looks like he's hooked for life. Congrats!


----------



## dspell20

$450 for shoulder mount. Jeff Rebich in Beaver County I feel that he is the best in the area. Harry Grant also does an excellent job in Gibsonia


----------



## PAdorn

Great first buck! Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a great spot! Good luck! Friday can't get here soon enough!
> 
> Joe


Same to you Joe!
Couple real bruisers hanging in the area, another guy saw them last Saturday of shotgun.


----------



## nicko

Between running out of time and the flu bug hitting me, I never got out to move one of my stands. I'll just use my LW climber for the tree I had in mind. Just need to kick this annoying sickness before Christmas. The forecast looks seasonally mild for Friday and Saturday but not so warm that it will shut down deer movement.


----------



## Mathias

I hear ya Nick. Nothing like being in the tree with a fever and trying to suppress the constant coughing, nose running inside the mask…...


----------



## golfanddeernut

dspell20 said:


> $450 for shoulder mount. Jeff Rebich in Beaver County I feel that he is the best in the area. Harry Grant also does an excellent job in Gibsonia


Jeff is a great guy, a great hunter and a great taxidermist. Won best in the state the one year. He did an awesome job on mine and my one buck won the whitetail wall of fame in 2013.


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> Between running out of time and the flu bug hitting me, I never got out to move one of my stands. I'll just use my LW climber for the tree I had in mind. Just need to kick this annoying sickness before Christmas. The forecast looks seasonally mild for Friday and Saturday but not so warm that it will shut down deer movement.


I know the feeling 3 of my kids are sick now!! but getting better each day.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Same to you Joe!
> Couple real bruisers hanging in the area, another guy saw them last Saturday of shotgun.


**** luck!!! Want to pull some cards but I think I wait till Xmas eve, lol my girlfriend will love that .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Between running out of time and the flu bug hitting me, I never got out to move one of my stands. I'll just use my LW climber for the tree I had in mind. Just need to kick this annoying sickness before Christmas. The forecast looks seasonally mild for Friday and Saturday but not so warm that it will shut down deer movement.


You too ! Been feeling ****ty last two days, feel like doing nothing .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> You too ! Been feeling ****ty last two days, feel like doing nothing .


Trail cams will fix ya right up!


----------



## PaBone

Was out walking today scouting for a tree to use my climber on Friday and came across a fresh scrape just made this morning.


----------



## pope125

PaBone said:


> Was out walking today scouting for a tree to use my climber on Friday and came across a fresh scrape just made this morning.


When I had my farm in Ohio I used to see some giants that time of year.I remember like it was yesterday went out first week of January 2009 had a doe tag to fill ,got in the tree first afternoon and had a 180' at 20 yds but I was tagged out already . Next night -16 had over 80 deer in in the field I was hunting .


----------



## PAdorn

Saw a 2 1/2 year old 8 chasing does this morning behind my house...... just checked and him and the same does are out there now. He's feeding/ chasing


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone else seeing bucks that have already dropped their antlers? I know my buddy said he already saw a few half racked bucks on camera. Just an hour ago my motion light in my front yard kicked on and it was a buck that had already dropped both antlers. He was 10 feet from my window and I could see the spots on his head along with those things only male deer have lol


----------



## 138104

The bucks I saw today had both antlers.


----------



## PAdorn

I BOW 2 said:


> Bigbow, this is probably the most important "tip" I can give you. I have taught my wife to be "one" of the best shooters in the Great lakes area. Now with that being said if she was not"Willing" to take instruction as well as "Deserved" constructive critiqueing from myself she would never have continued in this sport at all. So if the two of you are "not" compatable communication wise then let someone else do most of the teaching. P.S. plan on buying "two" of everything from now on!


I havent seen any yet


----------



## Darkvador

Was just reading about some of you guys feeling like crap with a sickness. I don't know what kind of junk is going around this year but I got hit with a weird one. Started as a wicked sore throat, then started messing with my right eye, then I went deaf in my right ear. It was rough being in the woods. I felt like I was 90. It hit me on Thursday during the first week of gun season. I still am not completely back to normal. I hope none of you guys have to deal with this one.


----------



## golfanddeernut

tyepsu said:


> Anyone else seeing bucks that have already dropped their antlers? I know my buddy said he already saw a few half racked bucks on camera. Just an hour ago my motion light in my front yard kicked on and it was a buck that had already dropped both antlers. He was 10 feet from my window and I could see the spots on his head along with those things only male deer have lol


----------



## jesses80

I personally have seen any dropping antlers yet up this way but had a few guys tell me they have seen some bucks this past week that have dropped both antlers already I will be checking cameras tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Saw a nice 16" or so 8pt last night near one of our properties. Should be a decent buck come October.


----------



## pope125

Boy just can't seem to shake what I have , One day its the stomach , next its throat and headache and congestion everyday its something different. Geeez hope its gone by Xmas , to make matters worse sitting home with no truck .


----------



## PAdorn

Everyone that has gotten sick, who all gets the flue shot?


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Everyone that has gotten sick, who all gets the flue shot?


I got one .


----------



## Kighty7

Down but not out, getting ready for the bottom of the 9th. 

I will venture to say this has been the most trying PA season for me since 1997. For the first time since then, I do not have a deer in the freezer. I have been working with my kids to get them some deer and it has been challenging no less. My son, at age 10, shot his first PA buck with a bow, that was great. My 8 year old daughter has not been so lucky. We did not see a deer the entire rifle season. She was a trooper and sat it out each time we went out. She has a great attitude about the whole season but would have been nice to at least have here see a deer from the stand. I do not know if she will want to sit out in the 2nd season or not.

As for bucks killed, I have seen some good ones killed in both archery and rifle but not like I am use to seeing. Seems to be the general statement in my are of NW PA. I am still after a great 8 point on another farm and feel pretty good that I might get a crack at him with the bow or smoke pole. Fingers crossed for that. 

If anyone would like their buck scored for the books feel free to contact me: [email protected] and I can get that lined up for you.

Congrats to all who have harvested deer and best of luck to those in the 2nd season!


----------



## Darkvador

PAdorn said:


> Everyone that has gotten sick, who all gets the flue shot?


I didn't get one.


----------



## primal-bow

Darkvador said:


> I didn't get one.


neither did I the last time I got the shot. I got the flu myself I never again. lol


----------



## PAdorn

kgtech said:


> neither did I the last time I got the shot. I got the flu myself I never again. lol


Last year I decided to get one and ended up getting my worst flu ever.


----------



## Kighty7

I never get the flu shot. I teach in a school and they suggest we get one. I would rather not put any of that crap in my body. I have a pretty good immune system from being surrounded by germs everyday.


----------



## Darkvador

The reason I quit getting a flu shot was because we get them in October. Couldn't draw my bow for a couple days because my arm hurt. And the times my arm didn't hurt too bad, it made me not feel too good. Can't have that smack dab in the middle of bow season. I haven't noticed a difference in how often I get sick since I quit. I never was a flu guy. I have no kids so I think that helps. My buddies kids are always bringing sickness home from school, then they just pass it around the house for a couple weeks.


----------



## jacobh

The flu shots is deemed unhelpful this yr. working in a hospital I have to get mine but if I didn't I wouldn't. That said a ton of different bugs going around. Just remember easiest way to prevent is constant hand washing!!! All those sick feel better soon. Also change the toothbrush many don't realize u get better and use same toothbrush u can get it again


----------



## jesses80

haven't got the flu shot in 20 year's nor do I get my kids the shot I pound the v-c as soon as the school year start's and when the flu is going around I Purdy much stay away from social places the best I can and Lysol the house down a couple times a week it has seemed to work good the last 8 years .


----------



## bghunter7777

I offer it to our associates but I personally do not get it.


----------



## speedbird

As to the bucks dropping their antlers, I just saw 2 nice bucks crossing the road in front of my truck at 6:10am on my way to work.
There is still hope.


----------



## PAdorn

speedbird said:


> As to the bucks dropping their antlers, I just saw 2 nice bucks crossing the road in front of my truck at 6:10am on my way to work.
> There is still hope.


Yep. That's good news


----------



## Matt Musto

My observations over the years have been older bucks seem to drop their antlers first. I was hunting the last day of late archery a few years back and had nearly 30 deer walk under my stand as I was getting settled in. My bow and muzzleloader were on the ground and all I could do was watch, they were literally walking by a foot from the bottom of my tree. The only buck left with antlers were 1.5 year old basket racks and even some of them had only one side. The two largest deer were mature bucks with no horns. Be careful taking does late season unless you don't mind shooting a target buck without his antlers. Good luck to those going out Friday in the heat......


----------



## Applebag

Okay so by the end of rifle season, the deer were running everywhere. I saw more deer last day than I did the entire rut. Only problem was, no antlers, and they were all running mach 5 past me. By the end of the day I went down to hang out in my brothers house to relax. In the backyard came a little spike feeding, good sign. Later on that night, a gigantic bodied deer with no antlers came and hung out for a while. We watched to see if it was just a monster doe. But the tarsals were torn up to pieces to the point of raw skin (do does rub their tarsal glands that hard? my understanding is they don't). I couldn't make out the gender. But from the sheer size of this deer (bigger than any deer I've seen on foot including decent bucks I've shot with the rifle), I'm really thinking this is a good buck that just lost his antlers. Keep in mind this was the evening of December 13.

Since opening archery, my target buck has been a big bodied 9 pointer, but he disappeared right when they bachelor groups broke off. We've been checking cams and we have only seen does, and the spike. That was the first time we saw the big deer and the last. So my question is, do you guys think its possible this could be my target buck that came back and lost his rack super early? I'm still holding my tag and hoping for some success in late season, and I'm a bit worried that our area was harvested pretty hard during rifle.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Applebag said:


> Okay so by the end of rifle season, the deer were running everywhere. I saw more deer last day than I did the entire rut. Only problem was, no antlers, and they were all running mach 5 past me. By the end of the day I went down to hang out in my brothers house to relax. In the backyard came a little spike feeding, good sign. Later on that night, a gigantic bodied deer with no antlers came and hung out for a while. We watched to see if it was just a monster doe. But the tarsals were torn up to pieces to the point of raw skin (do does rub their tarsal glands that hard? my understanding is they don't). I couldn't make out the gender. But from the sheer size of this deer (bigger than any deer I've seen on foot including decent bucks I've shot with the rifle), I'm really thinking this is a good buck that just lost his antlers. Keep in mind this was the evening of December 13.
> 
> Since opening archery, my target buck has been a big bodied 9 pointer, but he disappeared right when they bachelor groups broke off. We've been checking cams and we have only seen does, and the spike. That was the first time we saw the big deer and the last. So my question is, do you guys think its possible this could be my target buck that came back and lost his rack super early? I'm still holding my tag and hoping for some success in late season, and I'm a bit worried that our area was harvested pretty hard during rifle.


Could be...we have seen quite a few over the years where we hunt in 2G lose their antlers in mid-December...


----------



## Applebag

Holy crap, it's going to be low 50's all week thru Saturday. What a bummer, I was hoping for colder.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Holy crap, it's going to be low 50's all week thru Saturday. What a bummer, I was hoping for colder.


New year's week is looking good so far .


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2115195


----------



## nicko

I'm having a hard time enjoying looking forward to the 2nd season right now or even enjoying getting ready for Christmas. I feel like I have been sick more more days than not since Thanksgiving and just when I start to feel better, I regress a bit. And being sick this much has just put me behind in Christmas preparations. Whatever is going around seems to be everywhere and not just affecting our regional area. But come hell or high water, I will be in a treestand on 12/26.


----------



## Mathias

I feel your pain Nick. Dr's appointment this morning. Now Type A influenza and possibly pneumonia. 2 scrips in. Sitting here it feels like I'm on a beach, sweating. Still have some final shopping to do. Friday I fully intend to be in my new stand location…...


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> I'm having a hard time enjoying looking forward to the 2nd season right now or even enjoying getting ready for Christmas. I feel like I have been sick more more days than not since Thanksgiving and just when I start to feel better, I regress a bit. And being sick this much has just put me behind in Christmas preparations. Whatever is going around seems to be everywhere and not just affecting our regional area. But come hell or high water, I will be in a treestand on 12/26.


I commend your dedication sir. Hope you feel better by then.


----------



## speedbird

I heard today that animal rights fruit loops bought all the remaining 2B doe tags as they are sold out now. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## nicko

speedbird said:


> I heard today that animal rights fruit loops bought all the remaining 2B doe tags as they are sold out now. Does anyone know anything about this?


I'm sure that is just a rumor as it was rumored to have occurred in the past with 5C tags but that was debunked as false.


----------



## speedbird

nicko said:


> I'm sure that is just a rumor as it was rumored to have occurred in the past with 5C tags but that was debunked as false.


ok, maybe? Just curious. 2B never sells out.


----------



## speedbird

Anyone else know anything about the rumors of 2B doe tags sold out because of animal rights fruit loops?


----------



## Mathias

speedbird said:


> Anyone else know anything about the rumors of 2B doe tags sold out because of animal rights fruit loops?


We hear the same thing here in 5C 5D every year. It's a crock, I called the treasurers office after hearing that PETA or some such group purchased the remaining 500 tags. I would imagine that some people may buy them for that reason, heck we have guys here that buy em and burn em, but not in quantity.


----------



## jasonk0519

Mathias said:


> We hear the same thing here in 5C 5D every year. It's a crock, I called the treasurers office after hearing that PETA or some such group purchased the remaining 500 tags. I would imagine that some people may buy them for that reason, heck we have guys here that buy em and burn em, but not in quantity.


I kept hearing the same thing in 5c and 5d, I'm glad it's not true. We did sell out early this year though.


----------



## PAdorn

Hey just wanted to wish all you fellow PA bowhunters a Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a great holiday season and good luck to everyone heading out on the 26th. Safe travels to anyone that's going to be on the road. God Bless


----------



## Billy H

PAdorn said:


> Hey just wanted to wish all you fellow PA bowhunters a Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a great holiday season and good luck to everyone heading out on the 26th. Safe travels to anyone that's going to be on the road. God Bless


Right back at ya Dorn. Here's wishing everyone a safe and happy Christmas.


----------



## Applebag

Merry Christmas to all my ninja homies! Good luck on Friday. I'm not going out until Saturday. I'll be posting from the stand.


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good hunt.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Merry Christmas to everyone and good luck in the late season!


----------



## River420Bottom

Merry Christmas everyone, not much daylight movement but some good bucks made it, here's 3 of them


----------



## jacobh

Merry Christmas to everyone and best of luck for the rest of the season. Have fun but more important be safe!!!


----------



## nicko

Scott, are you going to be able to get out with the new Prodigy after Christmas?


----------



## pope125

Merry Christmas and a Happy and healthy New Year to everyone !!


----------



## Applebag

The first one is gorgeous!


----------



## jesses80

merry Christmas everyone safe travels and safe hunting here in the late season.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Merry Christmas and good luck to everyone.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*Happy Holidays to all!*
......and good luck to those still trying to catch their deer.


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## 138104

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jasonk0519

Merry Christmas! The wait is almost over, we can get back out there tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Mathias

Merry Christmas Pa brethren. Hope you all can hit the tree again tomorrow….I'll be there for sure.


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> The first one is gorgeous!


I know, I'd love to see him in daylight, he hasn't on camera yet but we will see, gives me an extra kick to hunt this late season, never really had an excitement (or a tag) for it.. Good luck to all the fellow PA guys in the same boat


----------



## primal-bow

Hoyt1021 said:


> I know, I'd love to see him in daylight, he hasn't on camera yet but we will see, gives me an extra kick to hunt this late season, never really had an excitement (or a tag) for it.. Good luck to all the fellow PA guys in the same boat


i'm going to try it out this year with my son.


----------



## jesses80

good luck.


kgtech said:


> i'm going to try it out this year with my son.


----------



## nicko

And the PA hunters were all snug in their beds, while visions of big buck racks danced in their heads.


----------



## Billy H

Just stepped outside. Good morning to be out. Good luck to those in the stand this morning.


----------



## tyepsu

Up and at them here in SW PA (2A). Heading out this morning for a few hours and again this afternoon. Hoping some nice bucks made it through. Good luck to the others heading out!


----------



## River420Bottom

Had to have jumped at least 75 on the way in... Probably only 4-5 but still takes the confidence out of the morning


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> And the PA hunters were all snug in their beds, while visions of big buck racks danced in their heads.


I lol'd


----------



## River420Bottom

Passed a doe a few minutes ago, thought about taking her till she walked a semi circle behind my stand and pissed 3 times, guess I'll just hangout and use her as my natural scent drag, she was young so possibly hot??


----------



## Charman03

All the bucks I'm getting on cam are bedding way before first light and up on their feet by 5pm. Hopefully can get to my stand without bumping them. Quite a few cam thru this morning on the wireless cam


----------



## River420Bottom

Charman03 said:


> All the bucks I'm getting on cam are bedding way before first light and up on their feet by 5pm. Hopefully can get to my stand without bumping them. Quite a few cam thru this morning on the wireless cam


Same situation here, kinda regret hunting this morning bumping deer but the evenings should be good


----------



## pope125

Boy that two week break has not helped, boy just can't get motivated to get out there this afternoon . Maybe cause I've been sick for the last 8 days .


----------



## Billy H

Heard some shooting this morning.

Saw a couple guys in full orange carrying scoped shotguns sitting on the edge of a local road getting reamed by a home owner. There is not one stitch of ground on that road that is not out of the 150 yard safety zone , not even close. It would be a stretch even for archery. These are the kind of guys that we dont need. They were gone when I drove back by half an hour later.


----------



## primal-bow

Billy H said:


> Heard some shooting this morning.
> 
> Saw a couple guys in full orange carrying scoped shotguns sitting on the edge of a local road getting reamed by a home owner. There is not one stitch of ground on that road that is not out of the 150 yard safety zone , not even close. It would be a stretch even for archery. These are the kind of guys that we dont need. They were gone when I drove back by half an hour later.


so even with archery gear you can't hunt in an safety zone? heck archery rule says 50 yrds away from a house


----------



## PAdorn

Saw 17 this morning. 8 bucks. 4 1.5 year olds. 2 looked like 2.5 and the other two were BIG! 3.5+. I need to set up different in morning


----------



## Billy H

kgtech said:


> so even with archery gear you can't hunt in an safety zone? heck archery rule says 50 yrds away from a house


You cant hunt in a safety zone unless the occupants of the property give permission, that goes for archery if your closer than 50 yards.

Thats a good day in the woods Dorn.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Saw 17 this morning. 8 bucks. 4 1.5 year olds. 2 looked like 2.5 and the other two were BIG! 3.5+. I need to set up different in morning


How BIG ? 190''s lol


----------



## tackscall

That's a good season


----------



## PAdorn

MrSinister said:


> You might check on finding an 03 model cybertec. The shorter brace height won't hurt you with your short draw length and it is a very fast shooting Hoyt. It is a touch longer axel to axel which can only help with accuracy and they shoot fast at shorter draw lengths and lower poundages.


Lol. Not that big. The one was definitely pushing 160's. He is an 11 point. The other was a real nice 8 probably around 130. Saw the bigger one 5 minutes after daylight. And the 8 about ten minutes after that. I was set up on an oak flat about 150 yards away from a nice mountain laurel bedding area.


----------



## nicko

I went out with the intention of making this 2nd season buck-or-bust for me but I knew if the right opportunity presented itself, I would abandon that plan. And abandon I did. At 8am, this girl gave me a 20 yard shot and is my first deer dropped with a bow since 2011 due to bad luck and bad shooting on my part during that time. Slick Trick 85 from the GT500, double lung hit, and she went 70-80 yards. 

I spent the entire regular archery season struggling to see deer, any deer. But since the calendar turned to December, the sightings have ramped up which seems to be the way this property has worked the past few years. With this deer, I'm going to hang up the bow for the rest of the season and give the bucks a rest. Two deer is plenty for me and I feel very fortunate with the way my luck turned over the past couple weeks.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats bro glad to see u got one down congrats


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I


nicko said:


> I went out with the intention of making this 2nd season buck-or-bust for me but I knew if the right opportunity presented itself, I would abandon that plan. And abandon I did. At 8am, this girl gave me a 20 yard shot and is my first deer dropped with a bow since 2011 due to bad luck and bad shooting on my part during that time. Slick Trick 85 from the GT500, double lung hit, and she went 70-80 yards.
> 
> I spent the entire regular archery season struggling to see deer, any deer. But since the calendar turned to December, the sightings have ramped up which seems to be the way this property has worked the past few years. With this deer, I'm going to hang up the bow for the rest of the season and give the bucks a rest. Two deer is plenty for me and I feel very fortunate with the way my luck turned over the past couple weeks.


Congrats Nick


----------



## Billy H

Congrats that will be some good eating.


----------



## 138104

Nice job Nick! I hope to put one down with my GT tomorrow.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats nicko!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Boy that two week break has not helped, boy just can't get motivated to get out there this afternoon . Maybe cause I've been sick for the last 8 days .


Bob, not sure if you're taking anything but Mucinex Fast-max really helped everybody in our house get over the hump and feeling better. It tastes like crap but it worked.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, not sure if you're taking anything but Mucinex Fast-max really helped everybody in our house get over the hump and feeling better. It tastes like crap but it worked.


Nick, Congrats on the doe!! I have not taken Mucinex, but pretty much everything else. Ive never taken so much medicine and still can't shake it . I'm running to the store and getting some . Thanks Nick.


----------



## speedbird

Congratulations nicko, saw lots of doe today as well as pumpkins beating up the woods. Doesn't anyone sit still anymore? I'm still hoping to connect with the recurve on a buck, but I'm losing interest with all the deer driving.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Nick!

I passed on a doe with about an hour of light left and immediately regretted it.
At sun down there were a dozen does and fawns in the rear yard of a nearby home (we have permission there too). I was about 75 yards out. A few years back another of the guys step-son hung a stand 30 yards from mine. Because he was a kid then, I moved. Last week I moved a stand back, hoping he was gone. 2 of the mature does walked towards me and you could watch them surveying the tree line for him. I was down wind of them, they had no clue I was there. They looked and evidently feeling safe went back to feeding in the yard. Deer are smart, some hunters not. I texted my bud, he told me the kid was there this morning :-(

All the while a nearby neighbor got himself a FoxPro caller for Xmas. He played most of the sounds over and over and over at full volume most of the afternoon. Curiously, I heard no shots, lol.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> .................
> 
> All the while a nearby neighbor got himself a FoxPro caller for Xmas. He played most of the sounds over and over and over at full volume most of the afternoon. Curiously, I heard no shots, lol.


One of those things that all you can do is laugh.


----------



## Bwana

Congrats nicko :thumbs_up


----------



## jesses80

congrats nick.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats Nick! Nothing like that feeling of a bow kill


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Nicko on the doe, I hunted all day yesterday and did not see a deer. I had a lot of trouble staying awake and once the sun was up i did some serious sleeping in my stand. Probably why I did not see any deer, feel better today and heading out shortly.


----------



## 138104

Seen a bunch of doe so far this morning, but none in range. Good start though.


----------



## Applebag

Perry24 said:


> Seen a bunch of doe so far this morning, but none in range. Good start though.


Same here. Counted 12 so far. One big one that I still think could be a buck that lost his rack early.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys.


----------



## vonfoust

Good luck to those that are out. Wanted to get one with the flintlock this year but didn't have it sighted in yesterday. So took the dog for pheasants. He's down with a foot injury and I'm on the couch because something is wrong with my eye. FEels just like it ded years ago when I scratched my cornea. Hope it's better in a few days so I can get out over New Years.


----------



## River420Bottom

Congrats nick, good shot... Seeing a good amount of deer so far. 11 does yesterday, this morning started off with a decent buck skirting me on the other side of a stream out of range, followed by a group of 6 does that came closer but still didn't cross, they followed it out and I'm sure bedded in the thicket below my house, wish I could be in the stand tonight to catch them on their way back to dinner, good luck to those who get out... Also on a side note, hearing more shots than I've ever heard this time of year


----------



## Applebag

I'm hoping the weirdness going on spells success for me. I've seen a lot more deer since the rut ended. But mostly does. I'm also seeing that these deer still seem pretty stressed out. And I agree with Hoyt. Lots of shots today.


----------



## jasonk0519

I hope the does are out this afternoon. I want to get one more deer to have some slim Jims made. I can't wait to get back in the stand.


----------



## naturalsteel

A friend of mine, knocked off a big doe this morning with his bow. He said they were moving well here in 4E. I'm headed out this afternoon after a Big Doe myself. I got pics on my trail camera of 3 bucks bigger then the one I shot in Rifle season, one being a 140" class 11 pt. Nice to see they made it through and hope they are around for next Oct. ! Good luck to all who are hunting the 2nd season!


----------



## John_pro

Thought I found the first fresh shed of the year!








Upon closer inspection learned it was a break off. I would have loved to see the size of the other buck, to break bone like that.


----------



## PAdorn

Finally got last year's buck back from the taxi. Not my biggest but killed on my sons first birthday so it has alot of special meaning


----------



## primal-bow

man guys the does were teasing me this morning. wish I would have got a does this year.


----------



## nicko

How did everybody do today? It feels very foreign to me having not gone hunting on a Saturday in-season so I'm itching for some updates.


----------



## fatsbucknut

Are you guys aware of this? Flintlocks for bear and possibly deer being discussed for the last week of archery. Please make sure you email your thoughts to [email protected]

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3476701#Post3476701

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3404076#Post3404076


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> How did everybody do today? It feels very foreign to me having not gone hunting on a Saturday in-season so I'm itching for some updates.


At 7:30, I had a group of does sneak behind me that never presented a shot. Around 8 a deer busted behind me, but I never got a good look at it. I climbed down around 1 to get lunch and went back out at 2 in my early season clothes it was so warm! At sunset, a buck was wandering through the horse pasture that borders my place. It looked like he was coming to me, but unfortunately he was downwind and turned and went back the way he came. Overall, I was happy with the day, but will be changing my setup for New Year's Day to try and pick off the deer that are coming from behind my house.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats Nick.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> How did everybody do today? It feels very foreign to me having not gone hunting on a Saturday in-season so I'm itching for some updates.


Unfortunately no updates from me. I wasn't able to get out yesterday or today. However I will be hitting the woods starting Monday afternoon in hopes of getting one on the ground.


----------



## jesses80

didn't see squat this evening.


----------



## primal-bow

fatsbucknut said:


> Are you guys aware of this? Flintlocks for bear and possibly deer being discussed for the last week of archery. Please make sure you email your thoughts to [email protected]
> 
> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3476701#Post3476701
> 
> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3404076#Post3404076


sent you a pm


----------



## pope125

Finally feeling better , Hitting it hard next week .


----------



## naturalsteel

8 doe and a 7 pt. this evening . I needed one of the bigger doe to take 2 steps right for a shot, she went straight away from me. It was great weather and hunting with the bow again was all that really mattered. I'll try again Monday.


----------



## jasonk0519

All I saw was a spike buck tonight. This deer had been hanging around all season, I see him almost every time I hunt this property.


----------



## treestandnappin

jesses80 said:


> didn't see squat this evening.


Same here. Just nice to get out though. Off all next week. Got a couple other spots that might be holding. Good luck to all still gettin after em


----------



## tackscall

PAdorn said:


> Finally got last year's buck back from the taxi. Not my biggest but killed on my sons first birthday so it has alot of special meaning


Great buck and a really good mount


----------



## PAdorn

tackscall said:


> Great buck and a really good mount


Thanks!


----------



## primal-bow

any updates?


----------



## River420Bottom

Saw 12 today total, all does.. Walked in on by a crossbow hunter at 3 then he walked out past me at 5.


----------



## nicko

My resolve to hang up the bow for the rest of the season is weakening. Having a buck tag burning a hole in my pocket and 4 weeks of hunting left may be more than I can take.


----------



## pope125

Well probably had one of my best mornings for seeing deer in a long time . Saw over 35 doe, and 4 bucks this morning . Out of the 35 doe I can say at least 12 were mature , some real big does.


----------



## jdmaxwell

I saved doe tag for late season..

Killed her Saturday evening.. 30 yds 50 yd recovery
QAD Exodus


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> My resolve to hang up the bow for the rest of the season is weakening. Having a buck tag burning a hole in my pocket and 4 weeks of hunting left may be more than I can take.


Can you shoot a buck all that time? I was thinking buck season ended on the 10th?


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you shoot a buck all that time? I was thinking buck season ended on the 10th?


Here in 5C I can, as can hunters in WMUs 2B and 5D. Statewide late season runs until 1/10 but 2B, 5C, and 5D late season archery for buck and doe runs until 1/24.


----------



## Darkvador

Saw 7 doe this evening and was very happy to see that some made it. They all headed into this bottom and I heard kaboom. Deer just can't catch a break in 2c.


----------



## airwolf

congrads to you guys getting it done in late season , havent seen a deer yet but still plenty of time for that to change.


----------



## Mathias

Hoping for some success Wednesday or Thursday. Although tree time alone is such a welcome escape from work…...


----------



## Applebag

jdmaxwell said:


> I saved doe tag for late season..
> 
> Killed her Saturday evening.. 30 yds 50 yd recovery
> QAD Exodus
> 
> View attachment 2119617


Nice JD! Good for you man. Enjoy the offseason.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Here in 5C I can, as can hunters in WMUs 2B and 5D. Statewide late season runs until 1/10 but 2B, 5C, and 5D late season archery for buck and doe runs until 1/24.


Gotcha. I didn't realize that it was for buck and doe that late. Definitely a chance of bucks dropping by then....


----------



## Matt Musto

I hunted Friday and saw the most deer in sit in a long time. 30 total deer, but it was bad hunt for myself and made me think it may not be in the cards for me this year. The biggest bodied deer I saw was a roman nosed buck with no antlers that walked by at 30 yards broadside and stopped perfectly for me, if only he had antlers. All the other bucks I saw, 5 total, were yearling spikes, 4 pointer, a half racked 6 and one decent looking buck that I couldn't get a good look at. All of the does I saw were super skittish and one group got a slight whiff of me and took of with the decent buck in tow. Around 4:15 a group of approximately 12 deer came in and I missed a broadside 37 yard shot and a doe who just completely ducked my arrow by a half inch. My reward was a broken arrow when it drilled a rock under the dirt and sheared off my broadhead. I'm gonna give it a go again but I will probably take my son out a couple times first. I'm in meat mode at this point and will let him shoot any deer that offers a shot.


----------



## tyepsu

Saturday morning I saw a huge coyote that needed to come about 10 yards closer for me to get a good shot. Then in the afternoon, I had a doe come flying toward me and she did a huge 180 circle running the entire time and stopped dead under my stand. She bolted and ran to a field about 80 yards away and fed there until dark. Just after she ran to the field I looked straight ahead and saw a small 6 point. He had me pegged and ran out through the same field where the doe was feeding. Yesterday, I went to hunt a friends property in 1B (Edinboro) and to check a camera I had moved back in September. Unfortunately, I had the camera set on the settings function instead of On, so for over 3 months it was useless and didn't take a single pic. It also wouldn't work to get the settings changed, but since I brought it home it seems to be slowly starting to work. It is like each time I turn it back on 1 more setting will work that didn't before. I jumped 2 small deer on my way to the stand, but didn't see any other deer. Just a flock of turkeys. I am trying to decide where to head out this afternoon. I have not gotten any shooter bucks on camera or seen any since the last week of archery season. I am getting lots of buck pics and videos, but all 1 1/2 year old deer.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jesses80

that's a nice picture mathias I see there is a couple left in your neck of the woods.


Mathias said:


>


----------



## Mathias

The came upon it driving


----------



## Mathias

Thanks


----------



## tyepsu

I decided to try a spot I got permission to hunt back in spring turkey season. I had only hunted it 1 morning in early archery season before today. I got settled in around 3. I heard a few shots off and on for the next hour. This is a section of 2A that is in Allegheny County, so archery, flintlock and doe only gun (shotgun or muzzleloader, no rifles) are all in right now. Around 4:30 I see a Game Commission vehicle stop to talk to a guy in a truck. He then heads towards where I parked. Sure enough, 10 to 15 minutes later here comes the Game Warden. He stopped to talk to me and ask if I had heard the last shot. I told him I had, but it was at least 400 yards behind me. He was polite and all, but seriously. why the hell can't he wait until dark at my vehicle? I don't appreciate having my hunt ruined by anyone, especially in the last 45 minutes of the day.


----------



## Applebag

That sucks. You'd think if anyone knew not to walk right through and spook an area where someone is sitting, it'd be a game warden. 

When you go back, leave a note on your windshield. "I'm using a bow, please back the F$&*% off."


----------



## Darkvador

tyepsu said:


> I decided to try a spot I got permission to hunt back in spring turkey season. I had only hunted it 1 morning in early archery season before today. I got settled in around 3. I heard a few shots off and on for the next hour. This is a section of 2A that is in Allegheny County, so archery, flintlock and doe only gun (shotgun or muzzleloader, no rifles) are all in right now. Around 4:30 I see a Game Commission vehicle stop to talk to a guy in a truck. He then heads towards where I parked. Sure enough, 10 to 15 minutes later here comes the Game Warden. He stopped to talk to me and ask if I had heard the last shot. I told him I had, but it was at least 400 yards behind me. He was polite and all, but seriously. why the hell can't he wait until dark at my vehicle? I don't appreciate having my hunt ruined by anyone, especially in the last 45 minutes of the day.


He might have had something going on that was far more important than your evening bowhunt.


----------



## Mathias

At work late this afternoon, my wife called and said a monster buck is in the yard along with 5 does……….


----------



## dspell20

Mathias said:


> At work late this afternoon, my wife called and said a monster buck is in the yard along with 5 does……….


Did she at least take a picture


----------



## jdmaxwell

Blessed that my wife will still go out in 2nd season and chase them with her bow..
Took her out last night.. Great evening.
We saw 15 doe and 1 shooter buck.
Unfortunately, she missed a doe at 30 yds last night..
Move stands today, and see what Thursday evening brings..


----------



## pope125

Been out the last two mornings and can't ever remember deer movement being this good for late season . Maybe its the new farm , never had a local farm have that may deer on it


----------



## Mccula

so after months of hard work beginning in early september with hanging stands, filling the feeder, clearing lanes and setting trail cams, I finally was able to take my first buck on October 30th (sorry for posting so late). I was hunting a stand in the middle of a bunch of deer trails, when I saw him come walking within 60 yards or so the day before, just outside shooting distance. He was coming from the direction of my feeder. I went and checked my camera that day after my unsuccessful hunt and there he was that morning. I decided to hang a stand that evening, and hunt it the next morning. (I am in 5D- I hunt in lower bucks and have the feeder permit that was made legal this year). After about 2 hours in the stand, I see a yearling doe come bolting out of the woods into an open field, make a sharp 45 degree turn and bolt right back into the woods. I thought that was strange and there must be a buck cruising in there. Well he showed up about 10 minutes later, headed for the same trail I saw him on before. He was about 35 yards, no clear shot. I grunted, and he stopped, but then kept walking. Grunted again, same thing. Third time, I grunted than immediately snort wheezed- and he turned on a dime and came walking in. I shot him broadside at about 20 or 25 yards, but I had my pin set for 30, so the shot was a little high. Luckily, he just stood there, looking around, aware something was up but unaware he'd just been passed through by an arrow. I was able to get a second shot and aimed a little lower and sent it through the wheelhouse. I found him an hour later. I'm very proud of my first buck- and I was determined to take my first with a bow and was able to do it. I hunted very, very hard for him and it paid off. Here he is, I've nicknamed him "Late 8" (that's another story in itself):


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck and good hunt. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nicko

Congrats mccula. Nice buck.


----------



## Billy H

My butcher just called. My dried Venison is finally done. SOS for breakfast tomorrow. For those that never had any venison dried you need to try it. You wont want dried beef anymore.


----------



## PAdorn

I had some made also! Absolutely delicious!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Was out Monday and Tuesday in southern Chester county. Saw 2 yotes a flock of hens 1 shooter buck out of range and a little 3 point chase a Doe past me. First time seeing the coyote and turkey in my area.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jasonk0519

HNTRDAVE said:


> Was out Monday and Tuesday in southern Chester county. Saw 2 yotes a flock of hens 1 shooter buck out of range and a little 3 point chase a Doe past me. First time seeing the coyote and turkey in my area.


I haven't seen any coyotes but did see a big flock of birds last week off of 926. I thought I was seeing things at first. Although I live in Delco and we have a bunch of turkeys that run around Lansdowne.


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats Mathias! That head made quite the hole!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Mathias.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the doe Matt. Out of curiosity, how times did you shoot that deer to make a hole that big? 

From the posts and descriptions on what guys are seeing, this 2nd season seems to be an especially good one for deer movement and bucks up on their feet.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Congrats on the doe Matt. Out of curiosity, how times did you shoot that deer to make a hole that big?
> 
> From the posts and descriptions on what guys are seeing, this 2nd season seems to be an especially good one for deer movement and bucks up on their feet.


Oh my god. It looks like he field dressed it through the broadhead wound lol.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


>


Congrats !!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Congrats on the doe Matt. Out of curiosity, how times did you shoot that deer to make a hole that big?
> 
> From the posts and descriptions on what guys are seeing, this 2nd season seems to be an especially good one for deer movement and bucks up on their feet.


Saw like 40 doe and 3 buck, great deer movement . Boy it feels good to have a great farm . Have not been skunked one time on this farm this year , one of the worst sits and still saw like 12 deer .


----------



## nicko

I can't believe so many guys hang up the bow and never hunt this season. Dress properly and it can be as good as or better than October.


----------



## Mathias

Ha, just one shot. 18yds quartering away, wound is the exit. Second time I've used the G5 T3 head. Big holes and short blood trail. Last years doe, was going to let her go, but meat is in short supply this year. I had several more in range later but no bucks seen. This property is loaded with does, guys were seeing 40+ during shotgun.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> I can't believe so many guys hang up the bow and never hunt this season. Dress properly and it can be as good as or better than October.


My only problem is I don't seem to be seeing any roaming bucks right now like I did during the rut. And all the deer that I've been seeing the last 2 sits have been does. Even though I've been hunting for years, I'm still very inexperienced and ignorant to the finer details of deer behavior. Does anyone think I could have some new deer move through the area? Or could I possibly attract a more mature buck with estrous this late? I haven't been using it because last time I used it a few does caught wind and freaked out.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> My only problem is I don't seem to be seeing any roaming bucks right now like I did during the rut. And all the deer that I've been seeing the last 2 sits have been does. Even though I've been hunting for years, I'm still very inexperienced and ignorant to the finer details of deer behavior. Does anyone think I could have some new deer move through the area? Or could I possibly attract a more mature buck with estrous this late? I haven't been using it because last time I used it a few does caught wind and freaked out.



Your not going to see much roaming this time of year , its all about food know. This time of year there pretty much going from bed to feed . Ive been bowhunting for over 40 years , and not used any scents in about 12 years . IMO its a big waste of money, when I used it I spooked more deer using .


----------



## speedbird

I've seen lots of pumpkins roaming around. All the deer I see are on high alert from being pushed all day everyday. Can't anyone sit still anymore?


----------



## 138104

Congrats Mathias and Mccula!


----------



## 138104

Who is heading out this morning? I can only hunt to 11, but with how cold and windy it is, might not make it that long!


----------



## River420Bottom

It was tough getting up and going into the stand.... Still a little dizzy lol weather said 9 degrees here in Punxy and called for 13-15 mph winds, it's calm in the hollow for the most part, a 7-10 mph gust every so often


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Hoyt1021.


----------



## 138104

Neighbor shoveling horse manure screwed up my hunt. Multiple buck and doe were heading my way. Hopefully they will come back.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Neighbor shoveling horse manure screwed up my hunt. Multiple buck and doe were heading my way. Hopefully they will come back.


Ahhh holidays and other days off. Hope they return. Beautiful clear day, looking forward to hitting the stand again myself this afternoon.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Ahhh holidays and other days off. Hope they return. Beautiful clear day, looking forward to hitting the stand again myself this afternoon.


Yes, it is a perfect morning. Winds are calm too.


----------



## River420Bottom

Billy H said:


> Good luck Hoyt1021.


Thank you sir! First time in 6 late season sits behind my house I got skunked, caught two glimpses of movement through trees in the open timber but never got a good look, going to switch it up tonight and take the climber into some thick nasty stuff, definitely a cold one this morning, would've enjoyed it a lot more with insulated boots haha


----------



## pope125

One of my worst sits all season, button buck and that was it. Could not ask for a better morning .


----------



## River420Bottom

Debating whether it's worth it to sit tonight or not... Winds are pretty strong..


----------



## nicko

I'm not out today but my inspection for tomorrow morning just got postponed until next Friday so I'm saddling up for a morning sit tomorrow in an area that is out of the wind.


----------



## jesses80

was gonna go out this afternoon but the wind is just crazy up here.


----------



## 138104

Just got back out. Tree is swaying a little bit!


----------



## primal-bow

well today my son and I got to go out for about 5 hrs. we sat on the edge of a crp and below us was a valley with pond in. and saw 2 doe about 100 yrds away. my son keep watching be hide him and then I saw him draw his bow. and he shot. I jump to my feet looking to see a deer running away.

then I saw it grabbing my bow I draw, aim ,shot and missed. and again running about 25 yrs away running down the hill again I draw ,aim, shot, missed again. I look over to my son and he laughing hard and comes over to me and says dam coyote are hard to hit with an arrows.

the best day all season long for the two of us.....happy new year guys!!!


----------



## alancac98

Be out tomorrow AM. gotta climb the hill and get on the flat (saw 3 doe heading that way Wed. morning). It won't be quite as cold, but still windy. Good luck to everyone heading out!


----------



## jlh42581

Gonna give it a go tomorrow evening and again sat morning. Im going for it if I even get a hint of the right wind. My hopes arent high but if I didnt totally ruin these couple beds by sitting in them it could pay off. Im really looking forward to next year.

Id also be lying if I said that im not glad its almost over. Im ready to run cams, scout without worrying lines of cars are driving by and seeing where I park. The deer are in for a treat this off season, ive been stocking up on things they love to eat for in front of the cams. Give them a little new years treat here in another week.


----------



## primal-bow

jlh42581 said:


> Gonna give it a go tomorrow evening and again sat morning. Im going for it if I even get a hint of the right wind. My hopes arent high but if I didnt totally ruin these couple beds by sitting in them it could pay off. Im really looking forward to next year.
> 
> Id also be lying if I said that im not glad its almost over. Im ready to run cams, scout without worrying lines of cars are driving by and seeing where I park. The deer are in for a treat this off season, ive been stocking up on things they love to eat for in front of the cams. Give them a little new years treat here in another week


the same for me. looking to see what my old spot have?


----------



## PAdorn

I'm anxious to see what made it through. I've had cameras out since end of rifle but haven't checked any yet


----------



## Applebag

Never bumped so many deer in my life. Including my shooter. I would have figured the cloud cover would have kept them sleeping in a bit


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> Never bumped so many deer in my life. Including my shooter. I would have figured the cloud cover would have kept them sleeping in a bit



Hate when that happens, they wont go far . Good luck !!


----------



## Applebag

Relief! Just had a doe and fawn catch wiping my nose and circled me for the last half hour trying to wind me. I guess I did extra well today with the scent control.


----------



## PAdorn

Just saw 12 does in one group. No bucks yet


----------



## Octoberjohn

I went to a local spot in 1A last evening in the wind. 1st time I have stepped foot on this property all season. I set up lower in the valley due to the high winds. I was expecting all of my movement to come from my right to left. Wrong!! Every deer crossed the deer much higher on the hill than I expected and they all came from my downwind side. I ended up seeing more than 20(more deer than I have seen all season combined previous) but they were all skittish probably due to the high winds and catching my wind all night long. I'm hoping to get back out a couple of evenings next week if I can. Good luck to everyone the remainder of the season.


----------



## jasonk0519

Back in for the afternoon, I'm looking for one more Doe to make some slim Jims. Everything that has been in range lately has had antlers, it's always the way it goes...


----------



## PAdorn

Saw a real nice 8 this evening. Roughly 130". Had at 30 yards and good shooting but I just couldn't shoot him. The thoughts of what he could be next year held me back. Had this been October or November, he would have gotten it. But barring getting hit by a vehicle I should have a chance next year. I saw him twice before in early archery but never close enough. First I've seen him since.


----------



## nicko

Nothing but a red fox for me this morning. I swear fox are more skittish and wary than deer and maybe even a better nose too. This one came strolling in, locked up, looked in my area where I was in the tree, and turned tail. I've seen other foxes act in a similar way in the past without ever making eye contact with me.


----------



## tyepsu

This afternoon went from slow to the best day of season in a matter of minutes. I was going to get down around 5:25 (shooting light was 5:35), but at 5:22 I hear deer behind me. After waiting what seemed like forever, but was probably only 2 or 3 minutes, I see a buck coming my way from behind my tree. Then behind him I see additional deer. There were 7 buck in a row, not a single doe. The first buck was the best. He was a 3 1/2 year old 10 that I would guess would be mid to high 120's. I decided I was going to shoot him. He made his way closer and thought he was going to pass directly under me, but at about 30 yards he turned to the woods and went to my back right. I turned and got ready to shoot. He stopped at 20 to 25 yards broadside. I went to draw and as I was drawing he bolted 10 yards and stopped behind some brush. I held for about a minute, but he never presented a shot. The next biggest buck ( 2 1/2 year old 8 point) presented a shot, but I decided to pass. I was frustrated that I missed my best opportunity of the year, but also happy to see so many bucks made it through on this property.


----------



## jlh42581

I went for it today like I said I would. I shouldve just walked back to the car. I got within 150 yards of the bed there was NO WIND, every step made me cringe, as I am about to go the last 50 I look up and see white bouncing down through the woods. He didnt have my wind, positive on that. All I can say is he probably heard me and then stood up and saw me. Im going to have to set this bedding area up in the off season and only hunt it with wind, its probably best hunted early season when some cover can hide me visually too.


----------



## nicko

I've had a memorable late season hunt just like yours typesu. On New Year's Eve morning back in 2009, I set up on an oak flat in the pre-dawn dark and it had started snowing on my walk in. By daybreak, it was a full blown snow storm with the wind blowing completely in the wrong direction and snow piling up on my bow. After seeing a couple bodies squirt around on the edge of the bedding thicket where I was set up, I watched one buck after another come out of the thicket in single file with each one getting incrementally larger. The last one to appear really got my blood pumping but by that point, the yearling does in the group had picked me off in the tree as I fidgeted into position for a shot and turned tail taking every one of those 4 bucks with them. 

Chances are really good right now that if you see one buck you'll see others with it.


----------



## DustinArner

Made a move into a thick transition area in a huge laurel area where one of the old bruisers I've been after commonly uses from his bed to a swamp deep on public land. Had a good wind and with the cold weather and the moon phase influencing a late morning movement I couldn't pick a better day to slide in at first light. Nothing better than when a hunt goes according to plan... Except for the fact that he dropped both antlers already. Already looking forward to next year. On to a different bucks core area tomorrow in hopes he too hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My pop's hasn't been yet for the 2nd season. Don't think he's going out today either.
Might be a good morning with the "weather" moving in later.

*Congrats to nicko, Mccula and Mathias!*


----------



## 138104

I might as well give up now...lol! Got a late start and bumped deer coming in. Forgot to check wind direction and the stand i picked has my scent blowing in the direction the deer typically come from. We'll see what happens!


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I might as well give up now...lol! Got a late start and bumped deer coming in. Forgot to check wind direction and the stand i picked has my scent blowing in the direction the deer typically come from. We'll see what happens!


Need a Ozonics !!


----------



## Applebag

Perry24 said:


> I might as well give up now...lol! Got a late start and bumped deer coming in. Forgot to check wind direction and the stand i picked has my scent blowing in the direction the deer typically come from. We'll see what happens!


Today they are acting very weird perry. Don't give up. My wind is exact opposite as it usually is in this spot. I had 10 does come feed downwind of me and peed all over my shooting lanes. No bucks with them. I hope he slept in and comes sniffin.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck to the guys still out. I'd be lying if I didnt say that I am anxious for the season to end. Want to get some cams out on a property that will probably have some pushers walking through. They wouldn't hesitate to help themselves. Would like to get an idea of the survivors before they potentially drop antlers.


----------



## 138104

Had 2 doe come tearing past me. Came to full draw and tried stopping them but no luck.


----------



## Applebag

Perry24 said:


> Had 2 doe come tearing past me. Came to full draw and tried stopping them but no luck.


Told you! $h:! is going down today before the storm. Next time try to conjure up a fart! That oughtta confuse them


----------



## 138104

Doe down!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Doe down!


Sweet. Congrats.


----------



## Applebag

Perry24 said:


> Doe down!


Congrats man!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Doe down!


Love the real time updates. Congrats Perry. Did you drop her with the new GT500?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Love the real time updates. Congrats Perry. Did you drop her with the new GT500?


Yes sir! The timing couldn't be better as the freezer rain has started.


----------



## Mathias

Sweet Perry :thumbs_up


----------



## River420Bottom

Big old doe, good job


----------



## PAdorn

Big ol doe! Congrats


----------



## PA_ENGR

Congrats Perry! Getting it done before the mess started.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Yes sir! The timing couldn't be better as the freezer rain has started.


Congrats !!


----------



## alancac98

Saw absolutely nothing yesterday. It seemed that there was no good place to get out of the wind. When I parked, the wind was coming straight at my face, so I decided to go over the hill to the other side. Wrong - the wind was coming in my right ear. It seemed that the wind was coming from many different directions -where the deer go for this I have an idea, but it's too thick and no good trees to climb. gonna buy a ghost blind for next year and that won't be as big an issue. Was going to go out this morning. Got all dressed and headed out (despite a little freezing rain). Made it to my driveway, hit an icy patch and went down on my back. thankfully, my backpack stopped my fall (did break my binos though). Went back to bed! It's been freezing rain all morning - everything is icing up.

PS. Congrats Perry


----------



## Billy H

That sucks about your binos. Just starting to sleet/snow here in northern Montgomery county.


----------



## jasonk0519

Nice Doe Perry. That's exactly what I was looking for yesterday, all I saw were more antlers. It never fails, when I'm trying for a doe all I see are bucks. If I still had a buck tag I would have does all around me. The buck I had at 15 yards last night I would have shot, he had one side really nice and one funky side. He had a limp, I'm thinking the leg injury affected his antler growth. Oh well still no slim Jims.


----------



## tyepsu

After the awesome encounter I had yesterday right before dark, I really wanted to get out today. Unfortunately when I woke up there was freezing rain coming down and my deck was a solid sheet of ice. I turned on the local news to see them reporting on how bad the roads were. Looks like the rain is not supposed to stop until sometime tomorrow. This No Sunday hunting in PA is really getting old and needs changed ASAP. I plan on being back out at the spot I hunted yesterday come Monday. 

This season has been one of the slowest with the fewest number of deer sightings. My expectations for this late season were not very high. After seeing those 7 bucks together at one time and almost getting a shot yesterday, I feel more excited and encouraged about hunting right now than I have for some time.


----------



## 138104

Man, the way this hunt went down is crazy. I was hanging out with my son this morning and lost track of time. Before I knew it, it was 6:30. I quickly got dressed and headed out the back door. The stand I wanted to hunt is only 75 yds behind my house. As I was walking in around 7, I kicked up some deer. I pretty much thought my day was over. I climbed up and got settled in.

Around 7:45, the neighbor started tending to his horses. My wife let our lab out. Neighbor's dog and my dog start barking and next thing I know 2 doe come hauling ***** past me. I drew back and tried stopping them, but they kept going. I texted the wife to get our dog in.

Around 8, the neighbor's dog starts barking again. I grabbed the bow and saw her coming. She gave me a quartering to shot at 5 yds. The shot was high and spined her. She dropped. I quickly put a 2nd arrow in her that first split a sapling before taking out both lungs. She was dead in less than 2 mins.

Here is the sapling and another picture of the doe.


----------



## Billy H

Perry what heads are you shooting.


----------



## River420Bottom

That's awesome, wondering if it's worth getting in the stand this evening, anyone else heading out? 10mph steady wind with rain/sleet


----------



## jasonk0519

Perry, what are you shooting that will blow through a sapling like that and still go through both lungs. Very impressive!


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> Perry what heads are you shooting.





jasonk0519 said:


> Perry, what are you shooting that will blow through a sapling like that and still go through both lungs. Very impressive!


I am shooting an Elite GT500, 62#, 28.5" dl. The arrow is a BE Carnivore .340, 125 grain Thunderhead. I think the arrow is around 400 grains.

Keep in mind this was within a few yards of my stand, but I was surprised it went through both lungs. The head stop at a rib on the opposite side.


----------



## jesses80

was out this morning the deer were up and moving but once my bow and I were covered in freezing rain I got out of the stand and called it quits for the day wish I would have had the ground blind out.


----------



## jesses80

congrats on the doe perry.


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> I went for it today like I said I would. I shouldve just walked back to the car. I got within 150 yards of the bed there was NO WIND, every step made me cringe, as I am about to go the last 50 I look up and see white bouncing down through the woods. He didnt have my wind, positive on that. All I can say is he probably heard me and then stood up and saw me. Im going to have to set this bedding area up in the off season and only hunt it with wind, its probably best hunted early season when some cover can hide me visually too.


What happened to bump and dump?


----------



## primal-bow

hey guys pa trail camera only thread

link....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2391125


----------



## jlh42581

PAbigbear said:


> What happened to bump and dump?


To be completely honest, I didnt even think about it, wow! Wouldnt have mattered, I woke up to ice and wind, its nasty at my house, my driveway is solid ice, these big oaks in the yard are dropping branches, its a mess out there.


----------



## John_pro

A couple survivors


----------



## jacobh

Wow John great bucks buddy


----------



## PAdorn

Some very nice survivors!


----------



## John_pro

jacobh said:


> Wow John great bucks buddy


I'm hoping the 3 other mature deer I had on cam in this area make it. I don't have high hopes, because it's pretty heavily hunted public/ SGL. We will see


----------



## jacobh

The other 3 would be nice but just seeing these 2 have to make u feel good about it. Best of luck buddy


----------



## John_pro

jacobh said:


> The other 3 would be nice but just seeing these 2 have to make u feel good about it. Best of luck buddy


I'm gonna spend quite a bit of time looking for the first guys sheds. Would love to put a score on him
Not the greatest pic but do you have any guess on what he ll go Haha.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Im gonna guess 148" . That's a great buck!!


----------



## jesses80

john I would guess 136/140 should be a great deer next year.


----------



## John_pro

jesses80 said:


> john I would guess 136/140 should be a great deer next year.


Its really hard to tell buy one pic. It appears he has good tine length, brows, mass, i just cant tell how long is mainbeams are. Irregardless of score, it is a great Pa deer. I'm seeing more and more deer like this. I'll put corn out after the extended season and see if i can get some better pics.


----------



## nicko

Real nice deer john pro. I say 140ish.


----------



## naturalsteel

This one has been taunting me all 2nd season! Too bad I got one in rifle season. This one is a nicer buck!


----------



## naturalsteel

Very nice survivors John! Gonna be a couple giants for you next year!


----------



## 138104

naturalsteel said:


> View attachment 2124035
> 
> 
> This one has been taunting me all 2nd season! Too bad I got one in rifle season. This one is a nicer buck!


I have a buck tag left and would be willing to help stop him from taunting you...lol!

He is going to be a bruiser next year!


----------



## nicko

I just picked my 2nd deer up from the processor. I don't think I would have enough room in my freezer for another deer if I filled my buck tag.


----------



## naturalsteel

nicko said:


> I just picked my 2nd deer up from the processor. I don't think I would have enough room in my freezer for another deer if I filled my buck tag.


Heck of a problem to have Nicko! Lol


----------



## jesses80

nick I got room in my freezer just saying.


----------



## jesses80

ya hard to give a close score on that picture but he could be mid 140's if he gets good food an nutrition he will pop 150 next year depending on his age.


John_pro said:


> Its really hard to tell buy one pic. It appears he has good tine length, brows, mass, i just cant tell how long is mainbeams are. Irregardless of score, it is a great Pa deer. I'm seeing more and more deer like this. I'll put corn out after the extended season and see if i can get some better pics.


----------



## jacobh

Plenty of room in my freezers Nick got get him


----------



## Mathias

Hunting the wind tomorrow, anyone else?
Last hunt before the ATA a great archery week!


----------



## John_pro

jesses80 said:


> ya hard to give a close score on that picture but he could be mid 140's if he gets good food an nutrition he will pop 150 next year depending on his age.


I hope so haha! I have a bad feeling for some reason the split g2 buck is at his prime this year, and will go downhill next year, that is just an assumption as I have no evidence to support that theory. 

The area has lots of cover, ample nutrition, and great genetics. I have big expectations for next year


----------



## nicko

Did anybody get out today? With my work schedule this week, I won't be able to get out again until next week.


----------



## Applebag

I'm stuck at work all week and won't be able to get out until Saturday. Looks like there might be fresh powder and temps in the 20's that morning.


----------



## 138104

Friday will be my last day. We'll see if I can fill my buck tag.


----------



## jesses80

was out for 3 hours this morning froze my arse off was tracks in the snow but couldn't tell how fresh they were between it snowing like heck and the wind blowing like heck .


----------



## pope125

Can't hunt this morning , I will be out this afternoon .


----------



## tyepsu

I was out yesterday afternoon and have never froze that much in my life. I would have been fine if it hadn't been for the wind. It was a constant 20+ mph west wind. I got in my stand around 3:30 and 20 minutes later another hunter came my direction and decided he was going to sit 35 yards from me. I whistled to get his attention and he moved on to a different spot. I didn't see any deer from my stand. There were 3 deer back towards where I walked in from. I think it was 2 doe and a buck. The 2 smaller deer ran one direction and the other the opposite direction. I thought I could make out antlers on the one, but it was a bit dark. Just took my dog out and it is cold and snowing here. Looks like it will get up to around 26 this afternoon with calmer winds than yesterday and I don't see any warmer temperatures in the forecast until at least Friday. I guess I will try and force myself to get out.


----------



## Mathias

Brutal wind yesterday.
Late in the afternoon I watched as a nearby (100+- yards thru binos) homeowner walked behind his house (red sweatshirt caught my eye). Opened a container of some sort, whistled loudly twice and began throwing what appeared to be ear corn into the yard. Within seconds 8-10 deer ran right to him and began eating/fighting over the food.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Brutal wind yesterday.
> Late in the afternoon I watched as a nearby (100+- yards thru binos) homeowner walked behind his house (red sweatshirt caught my eye). Opened a container of some sort, whistled loudly twice and began throwing what appeared to be ear corn into the yard. Within seconds 8-10 deer ran right to him and began eating/fighting over the food.


Probably were laying 50yds behind the guys house .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Probably were laying 50yds behind the guys house .


or less :sad:


----------



## pope125

Whats your thoughts with the movement this afternoon ,with the snow and the full moon ?


----------



## Applebag

Where I am, it's 13 degrees outside with a realtemp feel of 5. Wind is less than 5mph. Light snow. Full moon. Deer should be up and moving for sure.

If you're interested, the solunar activity major period starts at 11:50 am and ends at 2:50pm, and the next minor event starts after dark at 5:53pm.


----------



## pope125

Will see, I will be in the stand by 2PM .


----------



## Applebag

How'd it turn out pope? See anything?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Temps dropping dramatically, those with a feeder, be sure they are full and you're in a stand Thursday or Friday. They will be yarding up and looking for easy food very soon.

Buddy saw 20 yesterday, with a few nice buck all grouped up ducking the wind in the creek bottom where I had all the action earlier this fall.

Hoping to get out there this week, need to reposition a stand or two in that area. Anyone who has hunted the late season knows how skittish they are in the cold still air and fairly open skyline. Need to find a little better cover now that the canopy is almost totally bare.

Good luck guys.

Joe

Joe


----------



## Fishman1113

Hope to get out tomorrow evening. Will be in 5c Saturday. Hope I get a chance on the big guy. Saw him last Saturday. Unfortunately he came to 40 yards and was in the only lane that wasn't cleared well enough to make a good shot.


----------



## pope125

Applebag said:


> How'd it turn out pope? See anything?


Nothing!! Got to be the moon.? I'll be back at it tomorrow afternoon . Lol , I left the house around 1pm and there were at the feeder at my house.


----------



## tyepsu

I decided to walk up a valley that separates 2 ridges. I have a camera in the valley I wanted to check and then made the way up the ridge to check my other camera and sit in my stand. As I was checking my first camera, I hear some crashing half way up the hill toward my stand and sure enough 3 young bucks jump up out of their beds and run up over the hill. I was in my stand around 3:20 and sat until dark and didn't see any other deer. It was cold, but not as bad as yesterday since the wind was not near as strong. I didn't have anything bigger than a fork horn on the camera in the valley, but did get one pretty decent buck on my camera near my stand. I am glad I checked that today. The batteries were just about dead. Looks like teens in the day and single digits the next few days. Think I will wait and get out Friday and Saturday afternoons.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Nothing!! Got to be the moon.? I'll be back at it tomorrow afternoon . Lol , I left the house around 1pm and there were at the feeder at my house.


I have heard and also noticed that the light from the moon keeps them up and moving more at night. But I was hoping the cold would override that for yah. Well good luck for next time. I'll be out Saturday


----------



## jesses80

will be out Friday and Saturday until then stay warm everyone.


----------



## nicko

Two deer in the freezer and these arctic conditions here the SE corner of the state are squelching my drive to get out in the woods. I still have through 1/24 to get out so I'll wait for less harsh weather before getting at it again. I think next week is looking a little better.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Two deer in the freezer and these arctic conditions here the SE corner of the state are squelching my drive to get out in the woods. I still have through 1/24 to get out so I'll wait for less harsh weather before getting at it again. I think next week is looking a little better.


I feel the same way right now. With a buck and a doe I will wait for it to warm up a little to get back out there.


----------



## 138104

You guys who can hunt later in Jan are lucky. My season ends Sat.


----------



## Applebag

Pain breeds character. If I don't get a buck Saturday, at least I can mount my testicles after they freeze off.


----------



## River420Bottom

Going out Saturday for sure, might call off Friday a few of my friends are off too, I vowed if I didn't get a deer saturday I would be looking into a hog hunt for next month and the wife was okay with it since I didn't fill my buck tag this year, so if I get a chance great if not oh well, bacon it is


----------



## pope125

jasonk0519 said:


> I feel the same way right now. With a buck and a doe I will wait for it to warm up a little to get back out there.


I love the cold, sat last night and it was not bad at all .


----------



## pope125

jesses80 said:


> was out for 3 hours this morning froze my arse off was tracks in the snow but couldn't tell how fresh they were between it snowing like heck and the wind blowing like heck .


Need a IWOM or a Heater bodysuit and never worry about getting cold again!!


----------



## jesses80

I hear ya pope but kind of hard to spot and stalk with iwom.


pope125 said:


> Need a IWOM or a Heater bodysuit and never worry about getting cold again!!


----------



## pope125

jesses80 said:


> I hear ya pope but kind of hard to spot and stalk with iwom.


Those suits won't help you there .


----------



## jesses80

for some odd reason I got this gut feeling I should have went out hunting today and braved the cold .


----------



## 12-Ringer

jesses80 said:


> I hear ya pope but kind of hard to spot and stalk with iwom.


Not to hard to spot and stalk in the IWOM - impossible in the HBS - I still prefer my HBS over the IWOM and have the opportunity to use either as my Pop has the IWOM and I have the HBS. Here are few shots of me in stand in KS when the new historical low temp was set in November.....I was comfortable all day, didn't even have a glove on my trigger hand. The HBS isn't the easiest to get used to, but tough to beat if staying warm is your focus.....





Best part you get to wear less underneath reducing bulk, increasing comfort and shootability at the moment of truth. All I had on underneath were Merino Wool base layer, topped with a UA cold gear and Cabelas Wooltimate jacket and pants. 

Joe


----------



## jesses80

I like the old wooden stand in the back ground don't miss hunting out of them.


----------



## Arrowhead124

Anybody go out Flintlock Hunting this Morning? lol


----------



## Billy H

Had the binos out yesterday after work checking out the group of does bedding beside my old run down barn in the woods. Spotted two bucks that had dropped both sides bedded right with them. Thinking of starting a winter feed pile for them. Just a small amount of corn thrown down daily.. Used to do it years ago.

Good luck to you guys out in this weather.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Not to hard to spot and stalk in the IWOM - impossible in the HBS - I still prefer my HBS over the IWOM and have the opportunity to use either as my Pop has the IWOM and I have the HBS. Here are few shots of me in stand in KS when the new historical low temp was set in November.....I was comfortable all day, didn't even have a glove on my trigger hand. The HBS isn't the easiest to get used to, but tough to beat if staying warm is your focus.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part you get to wear less underneath reducing bulk, increasing comfort and shootability at the moment of truth. All I had on underneath were Merino Wool base layer, topped with a UA cold gear and Cabelas Wooltimate jacket and pants.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I have the IWOM and I'm not crazy about it ,so I'm selling it and going with the HBS.


----------



## nicko

I've gotten trail cam pics in the past of bucks still holding their antlers during the first week of March. I plan on getting out next week when it is less arctic and my work schedule allows.


----------



## PA prime

Most of my bucks have atleast dropped one side.


----------



## PAdorn

I'll be checking cams and looking for sheds next week. I haven't Checked my cams since after rifle season so I'm excited to see what made it through


----------



## 138104

Woke up to it snowing. My motivation is waning to go out this morning.


----------



## River420Bottom

Arrowhead124 said:


> Anybody go out Flintlock Hunting this Morning? lol
> View attachment 2127857


It felt like this is how someone would've found me in my tree this morning, I'm heading out this evening, winds are close to 15moh here forget that


----------



## tyepsu

I think I will head out in Allegheny County around 2, take a walk and check one camera and then head to a spot up the road and be in the stand around 4 until dark. I love hunting in the snow, but could do without the wind and 15 degree temps.


----------



## scPAbowhunter

I still had a doe tag for 4A so a few buddies and I went up to the cabin to do a little hunting last weekend (01/03/15). We have permission to hunt about 300 acres of private mountain ground south of McConnellsburg, PA. One of my buddies and I went out Friday afternoon but we didn't see anything. I was hunting further down the mountain but I should have been up top because as I hiked back up to the top on my way back to the cabin, I heard quite a few deer running off. We didn't hunt Saturday because of the freezing rain but I did go out to pull my last camera that I had up since the last Saturday of the early archery (didn't rifle hunt at the cabin). I hike all the way out to what I thought was a pretty secluded spot, half way down the mountain but a good ways up from the bottom properly line, only to find that some jacka** stole my camera. I didn't have it locked up b/c I thought I wouldn't need to worry about anyone finding it due to where it was located, but I guess I was wrong. I'm guessing someone accessed the far end of the property at the bottom off of the highway and was just following some of the old logging trails. They probably followed one of them up the mountain and saw the camera and took it b/c they didn't want to be on camera trespassing. I'm kind of surprised they didn't take my lock on stand and climbing sticks that were 15 yards away. I thought that this spot was going to be pretty good b/c it doesn't get any human intrusion unless I go into it to hunt, but that's obviously not the case. Luckily it was a cheap camera, but still. Sorry for the long post, just had to vent as now I have to come to grips that some of my secret spots I thought had potential aren't so secret.


----------



## PAdorn

scPAbowhunter said:


> I still had a doe tag for 4A so a few buddies and I went up to the cabin to do a little hunting last weekend (01/03/15). We have permission to hunt about 300 acres of private mountain ground south of McConnellsburg, PA. One of my buddies and I went out Friday afternoon but we didn't see anything. I was hunting further down the mountain but I should have been up top because as I hiked back up to the top on my way back to the cabin, I heard quite a few deer running off. We didn't hunt Saturday because of the freezing rain but I did go out to pull my last camera that I had up since the last Saturday of the early archery (didn't rifle hunt at the cabin). I hike all the way out to what I thought was a pretty secluded spot, half way down the mountain but a good ways up from the bottom properly line, only to find that some jacka** stole my camera. I didn't have it locked up b/c I thought I wouldn't need to worry about anyone finding it due to where it was located, but I guess I was wrong. I'm guessing someone accessed the far end of the property at the bottom off of the highway and was just following some of the old logging trails. They probably followed one of them up the mountain and saw the camera and took it b/c they didn't want to be on camera trespassing. I'm kind of surprised they didn't take my lock on stand and climbing sticks that were 15 yards away. I thought that this spot was going to be pretty good b/c it doesn't get any human intrusion unless I go into it to hunt, but that's obviously not the case. Luckily it was a cheap camera, but still. Sorry for the long post, just had to vent as now I have to come to grips that some of my secret spots I thought had potential aren't so secret.


That's enough to piss anyone off!


----------



## bghunter7777

I'v been very fortunate I run 6 cameras on public land almost year round and have not had any stolen get pictures of people all the time.


----------



## yetihunter1

im heading out saturday afternoon and taking a friend for her third sit ever. She has yet to see a deer in stand so I am hoping to get some luck going for her. Will be doing public land with her in the tree and me in a ground blind with both my bow and shotgun. I still have a buck tag and doe tage for 5C so, if a buck its the bow, if a doe then the shotgun. Hope something moves for us from 12 to sunset haha.


----------



## jlh42581

bghunter7777 said:


> I'v been very fortunate I run 6 cameras on public land almost year round and have not had any stolen get pictures of people all the time.


We have 750,000 hunters roaming the woods


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> We have 750,000 hunters roaming the woods


I would have said it like this: 

We have 750,000 'hunters' roaming the woods.


----------



## jlh42581

lol touche

I think im going out tomorrow, head out around noon, scout majority of the day, hang in a saddle last hour or two.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER

Mid-day sits should be good tomorrow. I've been seeing a lot deer up and feeding in the fields around noon these past few cold days.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Super cold this morning....nothing to speak of or to get overly excited about in the way of harvesting a decent buck, getting really close to setting the timer for tag soup, but still going. Did find the first shed of the year....started the OFFICIAL PA SHED THREAD....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2395336

Many of you contributed last year and hopefully the thread will be equally as successful this year. I was even thinking that perhaps we could setup a meet maybe sometime in Jan or Feb. Plenty of public land around and I know the idea has been kicked around a few times before of getting together, nothing better than a nice hike in the cold air....

Good luck to everyone still trying to drop a bruiser!!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Tomorrow is the last day correct? Ends early this year date wise unless I read wrong. Not like anyone is out anyhow.


----------



## jlh42581

I think I'm gonna hit Maryland in September and see if maybe I can find one in velvet or at least a summer pattern. Decided to hold off one more year in Iowa


----------



## jesses80

last day for me tomorrow didn't make it out today plowed snow all morning good luck to who every be out tomorrow.


----------



## tyepsu

I headed out around 130 to take a walk and check a trail camera in 1 woods before heading up the road to get into my stand between 3:30 and 4. I didn't see anyone parked where I walked in the first woods, but about 150 yards into the woods I see boot tracks that came down off the hill above me. I follow them out toward my camera and see an Amish kid probably 14 or 15 sitting there with his flintlock. He said there was a group of guys pushing the woods. He said he had shot and hit a doe, but had not gone to get her which I thought was odd. He said his father had also shot a doe. I noticed the kids hand was covered in dried blood. He was nice enough and all. I just know the area where he said the rest of his group was driving is on the next property which is posted. Perhaps they had permission. Anyway, I went on and swapped out SD cards, but only had the back of 1 deer on it. 

I got to my other spot around 3. I took a slow walk below my stand to check that camera and only had 1 video after a week and that was the 1 of me getting the lock off. I got in my stand around 3:45. After sitting for only about 30 to 40 minutes in 14 degree weather with 15 to 20 mile an hour bitter winds blowing straight in my face, I decided I was not enjoying it and got down. At the end of the day, hunting is supposed to be fun and freezing my arse off is not fun. Tomorrow is looking like even colder weather, so I am hanging it up for the season. I could still take a doe for 2 more weeks in Allegheny County, but already shot 1 in early season and am not interested in another doe. Looks like I will be hunting OH until their season ends Feb 1st.


----------



## pope125

I'm done hunting till the 18th headed to Maine today for a Bobcat hunt . Anyone still hunting good luck and be safe .


----------



## PAdorn

Is it October yet?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Amish with permission are as rare as hen's teeth....


----------



## River420Bottom

Woke up to the sun coming through the window, no alarm on the last day? Anyone ever have their wife shut their hunting alarm off?? I can't prove it completely but I know she did... I always get the "lay with me longer" every morning I go out and I'm guessing today she really wanted me to stay... Problem is I'll be taking that ring back, ITS THE LAST DAY *** to put the icing on the cake I have watched 4 already this morning make their way back from the fields and drop into my hollow.


----------



## BuckswithBows

pope125 said:


> I'm done hunting till the 18th headed to Maine today for a Bobcat hunt . Anyone still hunting good luck and be safe .


That sounds like a good time.


----------



## pope125

BuckswithBows said:


> That sounds like a good time.


Was there last year ran like 7 cats just could not get one to bay or tree , conditions were not great .


----------



## Applebag

Bad morning. Got there late. Forgot stuff in my car. Freezing my butt off. My phone even shut down from the cold and wouldn't turn back on until I warmed it up. Saw zero deer unless you count the fresh tracks running under my stand, which I would have had a great shot on them if I was here on time. I hope the evening sit is more productive.


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> Bad morning. Got there late. Forgot stuff in my car. Freezing my butt off. My phone even shut down from the cold and wouldn't turn back on until I warmed it up. Saw zero deer unless you count the fresh tracks running under my stand, which I would have had a great shot on them if I was here on time. I hope the evening sit is more productive.


Good luck this evening I'm hoping the same, didn't even bother going out late today


----------



## jlh42581

When its this cold, my enthusiasm to be in a tree is about zero, let alone get out of bed before dawn. I WOULD if I had a good bead on a big buck, thats yet to happen so Im good for now 

I know Im after at least one bruiser but I dont have his pattern in the least, I just found him.


----------



## River420Bottom

Been off and on the phone with my friend this morning, he hit what he thinks is one of the bucks we have on camera, he said put a stalk on him bedded and hit him far back.. He backed out only to jump hun on his way back to the truck but he said he was much further behind the two does he was bedded with, meeting up tonight or the AM to hopefully go find him..


----------



## Applebag

Hoyt1021 said:


> Good luck this evening I'm hoping the same, didn't even bother going out late today


Dude I am like, pissed off for you about the alarm. My lady did that to me during the rut and I was really mad at her for a while.


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> Dude I am like, pissed off for you about the alarm. My lady did that to me during the rut and I was really mad at her for a while.


Hahaha I was flipping this morning. I kinda got over it until my friend called about the buck he hit... During the rut would've been horrible, it really pisses me off because it was my last morning and she knew my season has sucked. She must feel bad because I'm eating pancakes at the moment and she's asking what I want for my birthday.. Women


----------



## Applebag

Hoyt1021 said:


> Hahaha I was flipping this morning. I kinda got over it until my friend called about the buck he hit... During the rut would've been horrible, it really pisses me off because it was my last morning and she knew my season has sucked. She must feel bad because I'm eating pancakes at the moment and she's asking what I want for my birthday.. Women


Well good luck if you go out tonight. And congrats to your buddy on the buck, I hope for a speedy recovery. Can't see the rack to well, but what a nice ass.


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> Well good luck if you go out tonight. And congrats to your buddy on the buck, I hope for a speedy recovery. Can't see the rack to well, but what a nice ass.


Lmao thanks I don't know about the shot.. But we'll see, definitely heading out tonight around 2. I saw over 25 last night, only 3 within bow range and didn't offer shots, had one within 30 but couldn't see **** through my peep when I drew, hopefully the wind direction is a little better tonight I don't feel like going out to find out yet haha


----------



## River420Bottom

Definitely colder than yesterday, only 3:30 and I'm pretty well froze. Saw two so far though


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just a reminder that today is NOT the last day statewide....the regulated WMU's run through 1/24...

DEER, ARCHERY (Antlered and Antlerless) WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D: Jan. 12-24. One antlered deer per hunting license year. One antlerless deer with each required antlerless license. 

Good luck to those out today and I hope you and your buddy get on that buck Hoyt. He shouldn't go far in this cold weather even if the hit isn't ideal. Not sure of your specific area either, but snow should help and we have it here in 5C and 5D.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Digging clover up here. I scouted rather than getn in a stand. Afternoon from hell...exploded full wine car boys in the garage, just dumb. Then the vacuum wasn't working. I was ready at 11 never left till 230.

GC burned the one section of gamelands this summer, stuck in a drift there and barely got out.

I'll say this based on snow sign they know where people don't go. No beat cow paths but lots of sign, concentrated where I expected.


----------



## Applebag

Well boys this season is officially in the books for me. I made lots of mistakes and learned from all of them. This was actually my first archery season, and the fact that I wasn't immediately successful makes me think I made a good decision to switch from rifle. I love the challenge. And it will be all the more worth it once I score. Gonna start plotting and figuring for next year. Thanks for having me guys.


----------



## jays375

Hey Hoyt1021.Mine sets the alarm early,says I get lucky either way.never brings me luck though.


----------



## jesses80

well it was a beautiful sun set to a frigid evening no deer sightings but I took a long slow walk today and buy the looks of things there not moving much I found 10 beds where they got up moved about 50 yards feeding around and bedded back up if the snow wasn't crunchy I would have went into there bed room but chose to stay out of the thick pines they hold up in there's always next year how ever I will be out now trying to nock the yote population down.


----------



## Billy H

Applebag said:


> Well boys this season is officially in the books for me. I made lots of mistakes and learned from all of them. This was actually my first archery season, and the fact that I wasn't immediately successful makes me think I made a good decision to switch from rifle. I love the challenge. And it will be all the more worth it once I score. Gonna start plotting and figuring for next year. Thanks for having me guys.



Apple it seems like you had an enjoyable season. Stick with it, your time will come.


----------



## Hey Abbott

Applebag said:


> Well boys this season is officially in the books for me. I made lots of mistakes and learned from all of them. This was actually my first archery season, and the fact that I wasn't immediately successful makes me think I made a good decision to switch from rifle. I love the challenge. And it will be all the more worth it once I score. Gonna start plotting and figuring for next year. Thanks for having me guys.


I'm right there with you man. My first year bowhunting and having only hunted 3 years now I had a steep learning curve. I messed up on 2 different shooter bucks and missed 2 other deer. I got lucky the second week of November connecting with a doe. I don't think I will ever pick up my rifle again.


----------



## treestandnappin

*last day in PA!*

Finally got it done, still hunting a little public land spot. Had 6 does coming in to me. One saw me and stared me down for 20-30 min, but finally started moving on. She gave me a perfect broadside shot, 50 yds, passthru, ran about 25 yds and crashed. Almost cant believe it happened! Haha


----------



## 138104

Congrats on getting it done on the last day!


----------



## Applebag

Hey Abbott said:


> I'm right there with you man. My first year bowhunting and having only hunted 3 years now I had a steep learning curve. I messed up on 2 different shooter bucks and missed 2 other deer. I got lucky the second week of November connecting with a doe. I don't think I will ever pick up my rifle again.


We just gotta keep at it. I find myself 1 archery season smarter than last. I learned many valuable lessons this year that will help me prepare better for next. Looking forward to spring gobbler with the bow!


----------



## Applebag

treestandnappin said:


> Finally got it done, still hunting a little public land spot. Had 6 does coming in to me. One saw me and stared me down for 20-30 min, but finally started moving on. She gave me a perfect broadside shot, 50 yds, passthru, ran about 25 yds and crashed. Almost cant believe it happened! Haha


Awesome doe my man. She's a dandy.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the doe. Was a tough day to be out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats on the doe...heck of a shot too!

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

50 yards is a poke. Nice shooting and congrats on the doe!


----------



## PAdorn

treestandnappin said:


> Finally got it done, still hunting a little public land spot. Had 6 does coming in to me. One saw me and stared me down for 20-30 min, but finally started moving on. She gave me a perfect broadside shot, 50 yds, passthru, ran about 25 yds and crashed. Almost cant believe it happened! Haha


Well done! Way to stick with it. Congrats


----------



## nicko

Congrats on hanging in there during some tough hunting conditions. It makes the success that much sweeter.


----------



## PaBone

I knew yesterday while sitting in that wind that I had enough bow hunting for the year, when all I could think about was going home sitting in my recliner watching football and eating my wife's homemade chicken enchiladas. I did see three small bucks and wind burnt my eyeballs. My 12 week indoor league starts next week, its time to pack it in for the year.


----------



## Mathias

I'll be shed hunting today
View attachment 2130426


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I'll be shed hunting today
> View attachment 2130426


Man Matt - I hope you find that side..looks like a good one. Like I said in an early post on this thread, I found my first on Friday when I was checking out my blind ....


I started a 2015 shed thread that I am sure will pick up some steam, many of the guys who frequented this thread chimed in on the shed thread last year. I was surprised how much I enjoyed shed hunting and how much l learned about bedding areas and funnels that I normally steer clear of during the season. Taking a walk through with the family in Feb/March is likely not going to bother anything come Oct./Nov. hung two new stands as a result of info acquired during the shed season. While I didn't knowck one down YET, it isn't because they didin't pass by, I was just holding out for something better...here is one that passd within 10 feet of one of those new stands...


I hope you land that shed, post it up if you do...here is a link to the shed thread...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2395336

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe, I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## airwolf

treestandnappin said:


> Finally got it done, still hunting a little public land spot. Had 6 does coming in to me. One saw me and stared me down for 20-30 min, but finally started moving on. She gave me a perfect broadside shot, 50 yds, passthru, ran about 25 yds and crashed. Almost cant believe it happened! Haha


there is a lot that has to go right to get it done on public land in late season, great job.


----------



## tyepsu

Looks like at least 2 decent buck made it through. Both are in 2A which ended yesterday. The time on the second video is wrong. The other buck came by at 4:20PM yesterday grrrrrr. I didn't get out yesterday and even if I had I would have gone to a different property.


----------



## PAdorn

Checked my one camera today and had two decent 2.5 year old basket rack 8s on it. Should be very nice next year at 3.5!


----------



## longbeard2372

Mathias said:


> I'll be shed hunting today
> View attachment 2130426



What's up with the deer in the back? Looks like it's a lil short on the one leg.


----------



## Mathias

Good eye. That's "Peggy". First saw her late last winter. I suspect as a fawn she broke her leg in ice crusted snow.


----------



## jasonk0519

Mathias said:


> Good eye. That's "Peggy". First saw her late last winter. I suspect as a fawn she broke her leg in ice crusted snow.


Great name!


----------



## Applebag

lol very clever name


----------



## nicko

Anybody still getting out with their bows in 2B, 5C, or 5D? My Friday just opened up and I'm planning on setting my climber up on the tree where I had a nice fat buck about 15 yards from me back in November but no shot opportunity. The wind looks to be stiff for Friday but it's a WEST wind which works perfectly for this spot and will give the deer a nice break from the wind. I still have my buck tag and would like to see if I can get on a buck that hasn't shed yet.


----------



## jlh42581

Im ready to run my cams but Im a public land guy, im to worried with snow on the ground being tracked right to the cam to do it.


----------



## dspell20

. My 7year old daughter filled her first buck tag last night on a nice 7 point in 2B with the cross bow. Is so proud of my little girl. She is making hunting so much fun. I love taking her out and enjoying the hunt. Good luck for those of you still getting after it


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u and your daughter


----------



## nicko

Congrats dspell20. That alone will make your season.


----------



## Mathias

Blew it this afternoon :-( Had a lot of does around, none w/i range. Finally 2 were walking across the field towards me at sundown. They veered off towards the thicket behind me. I should have stayed vigilant. 10 minutes later i heard a twig and peered around the tree trunk. Big doe 15 yards away had me pegged. She didn't spook, but knew something was amiss. Walked away. There were at least a dozen in the line….


----------



## PAdorn

Congrats dspell! That's awesome!


----------



## Mathias

Came across these guys strutting already.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Anybody still getting out with their bows in 2B, 5C, or 5D? My Friday just opened up and I'm planning on setting my climber up on the tree where I had a nice fat buck about 15 yards from me back in November but no shot opportunity. The wind looks to be stiff for Friday but it's a WEST wind which works perfectly for this spot and will give the deer a nice break from the wind. I still have my buck tag and would like to see if I can get on a buck that hasn't shed yet.


Nick, can you still bow hunt buck until the 24th in 5C and 5D?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Nick, can you still bow hunt buck until the 24th in 5C and 5D?


Yes. 2B as well.


----------



## jesses80

nick if you run out of room in your freezer I would gladly store some in mine for you.


----------



## primal-bow

wish they would do that in 1a


----------



## jlh42581

You can have the late season, give me september


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> You can have the late season, give me september


Was out in that wind and cold of the last day of late season and actually wind burnt my eyeballs, The older I get the more late season is like torture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2133610
> . My 7year old daughter filled her first buck tag last night on a nice 7 point in 2B with the cross bow. Is so proud of my little girl. She is making hunting so much fun. I love taking her out and enjoying the hunt. Good luck for those of you still getting after it


AWESOME!!!!!! Way to go!

Joe


----------



## pope125

Well just got back from my cat hunt up in Maine, and can say my hands have never been that cold before it was so bad I thought I had frostbite . Two mornings up there it was - 25 . I got back today and it feels real warm, 60 degree temp swing . Can't wait to get back at hunting whitetails next week .


----------



## nicko

Blanked this morning. The area I sat had very few tracks in the snow and the ones that were there were crusted over and iced and so not fresh. Going to hit a different spot on this property tomorrow with my buddy.


----------



## PAdorn

Saw a buck dogging a doe from from kitchen window last night


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was thinking about heading out this afternoon, but these winds seem to be getting worse by the hour...I know the forecast is saying they will drop off some this afternoon - but I think I will get home, check on my smoker and the sweet bologna inside:wink:and relax in front of the fire...










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Well just got back from my cat hunt up in Maine, and can say my hands have never been that cold before it was so bad I thought I had frostbite . Two mornings up there it was - 25 . I got back today and it feels real warm, 60 degree temp swing . Can't wait to get back at hunting whitetails next week .


Other than freezing your fingers off - how'd it go?

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

There is a doe only season still in for Allegheny County. The properties I have permission to hunt are all in 2A, so I can't shoot a buck now. I want to take down one of my stand sets on the one property and move it before next fall. I am thinking today might be a good time to take a walk with my bow or inline on that property and remove the sticks and lifeline. I doubt I would shoot a doe even if I have the chance. I shot one in early season and don't need anymore venison.

The one deer that might tempt me is an average doe that has been showing up in my yard. Last night I noticed she has a pretty bad gimp in her back right leg. I am not sure if she could avoid coyotes. I would rather a hunter take her out than nature.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Other than freezing your fingers off - how'd it go?
> 
> Joe


Killed a nice cat yesterday , dogs had trouble with the cold temps. When it warmed up yesterday the dogs ran well and we finally treed one. killing it with a bow was even better .


----------



## nicko

Wind is really cranking here in northern Chester County but they look to be very calm for tomorrow morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Killed a nice cat yesterday , dogs had trouble with the cold temps. When it warmed up yesterday the dogs ran well and we finally treed one. killing it with a bow was even better .


Congrats!!!!
PICS???
STORY???

Joe


----------



## PAKraig

tyepsu said:


> There is a doe only season still in for Allegheny County. The properties I have permission to hunt are all in 2A, so I can't shoot a buck now. I want to take down one of my stand sets on the one property and move it before next fall. I am thinking today might be a good time to take a walk with my bow or inline on that property and remove the sticks and lifeline. I doubt I would shoot a doe even if I have the chance. I shot one in early season and don't need anymore venison.
> 
> The one deer that might tempt me is an average doe that has been showing up in my yard. Last night I noticed she has a pretty bad gimp in her back right leg. I am not sure if she could avoid coyotes. I would rather a hunter take her out than nature.


Wow, learned something new today, had no idea you could still hunt in certain counties with modern weapons. Man those little ones are pretty far along now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Wind is really cranking here in northern Chester County but they look to be very calm for tomorrow morning.


You said it! The traffic light at 100 and 23 is bouncing all over the place....definitely not sitting in a stand or blind tonight. 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Pope congrats on the cat.


----------



## tyepsu

PAKraig said:


> Wow, learned something new today, had no idea you could still hunt in certain counties with modern weapons. Man those little ones are pretty far along now.


Yea. Here is the season straight from the PGC website. What I don't care for is the rules and seasons vary from unit to unit and some seasons like this use counties instead of WMU's. I would like a 4 point restriction statewide for everyone and have the same archery and gun seasons for all WMU's. Even if you ask a WCO they will tell you it is tag allocations not season lengths that are the largest factor impacting the number of deer killed. I highly doubt I would take a doe today unless it is one that is injured to the point it looks like it won't survive the winter.

DEER, ANTLERLESS EXTENDED REGULAR FIREARMS: (Allegheny, Bucks, Chester, Delaware, Montgomery and Philadelphia counties): Dec. 26-Jan. 24. An antlerless deer with each required antlerless license.


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> Yea. Here is the season straight from the PGC website. What I don't care for is the rules and seasons vary from unit to unit and some seasons like this use counties instead of WMU's. I would like a 4 point restriction statewide for everyone and have the same archery and gun seasons for all WMU's. Even if you ask a WCO they will tell you it is tag allocations not season lengths that are the largest factor impacting the number of deer killed. I highly doubt I would take a doe today unless it is one that is injured to the point it looks like it won't survive the winter.
> 
> DEER, ANTLERLESS EXTENDED REGULAR FIREARMS: (Allegheny, Bucks, Chester, Delaware, Montgomery and Philadelphia counties): Dec. 26-Jan. 24. An antlerless deer with each required antlerless license.



Isn't it crazy though - hunt with a bow in these same GENERAL areas (WMU's not county specific) and you can take a buck???? Almost need a law degree to be able to get all of the PAGC crap straight

DEER, ARCHERY (Antlered and Antlerless) WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D: Jan. 12-24. One antlered deer per hunting license year. One antlerless deer with each required antlerless license. 

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

12-Ringer said:


> Isn't it crazy though - hunt with a bow in these same GENERAL areas (WMU's not county specific) and you can take a buck???? Almost need a law degree to be able to get all of the PAGC crap straight
> 
> DEER, ARCHERY (Antlered and Antlerless) WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D: Jan. 12-24. One antlered deer per hunting license year. One antlerless deer with each required antlerless license.
> 
> Joe


Yea Joe and the thing is the part of Allegheny County I am about to head out to is the small sliver that is in 2A instead of 2B. That means I can shoot a doe with a shotgun, muzzleloader or bow on that property, but not a buck. If I hopped across the Parkway (I-376) I would be in 2B and could shoot a buck or doe with a bow or flintlock, but doe only with a shotgun or inline. They just need to simplify the seasons and regulations.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Pope congrats on the cat.


Thanks!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> Yea Joe and the thing is the part of Allegheny County I am about to head out to is the small sliver that is in 2A instead of 2B. That means I can shoot a doe with a shotgun, muzzleloader or bow on that property, but not a buck. If I hopped across the Parkway (I-376) I would be in 2B and could shoot a buck or doe with a bow or flintlock, but doe only with a shotgun or inline. They just need to simplify the seasons and regulations.


quick story - guy I work with shoots a doe from his climber in in the SW corner of 5C - you wouldn't think there be any issues in this area with 5B because the river divides the WMU's, he shoots the doe, she crosses the river and dies within sight of his stand. He tries but cannot cross the river, so he packs up drives his truck around, takes only his pack into retrieve the deer. During the field dressing process he is approached by an individual who identifies himself as a deputy warden. The deputy takes a look at the tag and license and informs the hunter that he has violated the law. The hunter explains the situation, the deputy asked him to show him the treestand and the hunter indicated he was in a climber. He asked to see the blood trail and the hunter said I didn't follow one she died as soon as she climbed the bank and he saw her from the stand. The hunter was getting nervous, but turns out this was a reasonable deputy and he told the hunter to take him over, show him the tree he climbed, even helped drag the deer out. They walked to the stand site, he saw evidence of the climber on the tree and all was good.....sure wish there were more officers like this guy as for every story like this, I usually hear 5-10 ridiculous ones....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Killed a nice cat yesterday , dogs had trouble with the cold temps. When it warmed up yesterday the dogs ran well and we finally treed one. killing it with a bow was even better .


Awesome!


----------



## PA prime

Figure I would put this here for the local guys. A summit specialist I am trading or selling. Thanks http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2401011


----------



## jesses80

congrats on the cat pope would be awesome to kill one with a bow.


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Killed a nice cat yesterday , dogs had trouble with the cold temps. When it warmed up yesterday the dogs ran well and we finally treed one. killing it with a bow was even better .


Congrats!


----------



## Mr. October

Calling it a season here. We will take our feeder down and mothball it. So much for all the "easy hunting" around bait. LOL! Probably our worst season for deer sighting in many years.


----------



## pope125

Back at it on Monday. For the guys that have been hunting mornings how has the movement been? Usually don't hunt mornings this time of year .


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Back at it on Monday. For the guys that have been hunting mornings how has the movement been? Usually don't hunt mornings this time of year .


Pope . . I haven't seen a deer in the morning in several outings now. I've seen LOTS of deer out and on the move on my commute home in the evenings. I haven't had a chance to hunt evenings at all.


----------



## pope125

Has anyone ever taken there bow up to Archery Additions? Its above allentown, think the town is Walnutport . If so , they do good work on your bow ?


----------



## hoytman63

I was wondering the same thing


pope125 said:


> Has anyone ever taken there bow up to Archery Additions? Its above allentown, think the town is Walnutport . If so , they do good work on your bow ?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Back at it on Monday. For the guys that have been hunting mornings how has the movement been? Usually don't hunt mornings this time of year .


I only hunt mornings Bob and movement has been none-existent where I hunt. The only day I could get out the rest of the week is Saturday and I may just skip that and hang it up.


----------



## jesses80

good day to go for a walk in the woods and check some camera's hopefully have something good on them.


----------



## jacobh

Sat last night and saw a herd of 4 that was it. With this front moving in I would have thought deer would have been everywhere


----------



## Billy H

PLEASE be careful today. No doubt those stands are coated with ice.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Has anyone ever taken there bow up to Archery Additions? Its above allentown, think the town is Walnutport . If so , they do good work on your bow ?


I've had good experiences there, but I only had them do minor adjustments on my bow. They certainly have all the tools to tune a bow. They have a cool indoor 3D range. I thought their selection of accessories wasn't that great though.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I've had good experiences there, but I only had them do minor adjustments on my bow. They certainly have all the tools to tune a bow. They have a cool indoor 3D range. I thought their selection of accessories wasn't that great though.


Thanks Perry, The guy that does my turning and I buy my bows from is from New Hampshire , and I need a quick fix . Ive been there also , and I would agree with there selection it was not that great . Thanks for the info .


----------



## pope125

I just got home from my farm wanted to go and pull a few cards , I knew going in there I would not bump any deer . Well some piece of **** , scum bag stole two of my cameras. Why does someone need to steal from someone else . One of the reasons I don't want to hunt anymore, tied of the people .


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> I just got home from my farm wanted to go and pull a few cards , I knew going in there I would not bump any deer . Well some piece of **** , scum bag stole two of my cameras. Why does someone need to steal from someone else . One of the reasons I don't want to hunt anymore, tied of the people .


Seriously. That sucks dude. People make me sick. I hope the scum get what's coming to them.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Seriously. That sucks dude. People make me sick. I hope the scum get what's coming to them.


I can tell you this next year all cameras will have passwords to get into them . The funny thing is it don't surprise me , you think you get into the field and you have a little respect for other peoples things. Plus the ******* was treepassing, funny thing is I run into the guy that owns the farm when I was leaving and told him what happen and he said if I see him to shoot him,lol


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Seriously. That sucks dude. People make me sick. I hope the scum get what's coming to them.



Hope the ******* fell on his back yesterday on the ice .


----------



## jlh42581

pope125 said:


> I just got home from my farm wanted to go and pull a few cards , I knew going in there I would not bump any deer . Well some piece of **** , scum bag stole two of my cameras. Why does someone need to steal from someone else . One of the reasons I don't want to hunt anymore, tied of the people .


The state wants you to support adding more hunters into the woods

Theres a lot of situations i refuse to run cams, its costing me a lot of info but the replacement of the items is hard to swallow too.


----------



## 138104

Sorry to read that Pope. It is amazing that folks would take something like that.

Not to go off subject, but are there any excavators on this thread? I need some suggestions for my ski slope of a driveway.


----------



## Squirrel

I'll never understand the thought process of seeing a camera, blind, or stand in the woods that doesn't belong to you and thinking you'll just take it. I see these items every year and never once had the thought to steal them.


----------



## fatsbucknut

pope125 said:


> I just got home from my farm wanted to go and pull a few cards , I knew going in there I would not bump any deer . Well some piece of **** , scum bag stole two of my cameras. Why does someone need to steal from someone else . One of the reasons I don't want to hunt anymore, tied of the people .


When people trespass and realize they got their picture taken, they panic. Some only take the memory card but most steal the whole camera. Was your camera locked? Even though its private land you need to hide your cameras like they're beside a public parking lot. Put them up high out of reach, don't use a black strap or cable lock, and put camo tape on them. Hopefully next time you have pictures of the guy and not a stolen camera.


----------



## jesses80

that stinks pope hopefully you catch who is doing it I have been lucky in my 21 years of hunting I have not had anything stolen yet nock on wood.


----------



## Lcavok99

pope125 said:


> Has anyone ever taken there bow up to Archery Additions? Its above allentown, think the town is Walnutport . If so , they do good work on your bow ?


They have an awesome range but other than that i would look else where. There prices are high. One time i went there to get some lighted nocks installed,and the one wouldn't shut off, another never turned on, and another was installed sideways to the cock vane. If you want some real quality work i would recommend andrews archery, in frackville. Its run by only one guy, and he was the one who invented the blazer vane. He does some amazing work with a bow, plus most of his higher end bows are priced 50$ to 100$'s below retail.


----------



## 12-Ringer

sorry to hear about the loss pope - it really sucks!!! 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Pope that really blows. As bad as I want to get some cams back up on the one property I hunt I wont put them back till after next saturday. Too many turds roaming the woods in the area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cousin is out right now and told me he found a tree stand on a tree that is on our property line between two of our Posted signs. To make it worse, he followed a series of flagging tape that went right across our property to the stand. Following the tape in reverse, it seems the owner of that stand is slipping in from the neighbors yard or between the two properties. I put a call into the neighbor to see if there is anything we should know about....

Frustrating.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Cousin is out right now and told me he found a tree stand on a tree that is on our property line between two of our Posted signs. To make it worse, he followed a series of flagging tape that went right across our property to the stand. Following the tape in reverse, it seems the owner of that stand is slipping in from the neighbors yard or between the two properties. I put a call into the neighbor to see if there is anything we should know about....
> 
> Frustrating.
> 
> Joe


People are idiots and just have no respect. Keep us updated on this


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting worse - he just texted me - one of our stand (five points) that has been in that tree for the last three yeas and was there on Friday (1/16) is GONE - steps and stand missing. This stand is NO WHERE near the edge of the property, in fact, it might actually be dead center in the middle and there should be NO REASON that any person would be in this area! He is going to make a quick check on our others before he packs up and heads home in a bit. 

Man, my blood is boiling.....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Cousin is out right now and told me he found a tree stand on a tree that is on our property line between two of our Posted signs. To make it worse, he followed a series of flagging tape that went right across our property to the stand. Following the tape in reverse, it seems the owner of that stand is slipping in from the neighbors yard or between the two properties. I put a call into the neighbor to see if there is anything we should know about....
> 
> Frustrating.
> 
> Joe


And we as hunters wonder why its so hard to get permission to hunt private property. People don't need to deal with the BS WITH HUNTERS.


----------



## jesses80

yea there's no reason for hunters to half to deal with that kind of crap posted land or not I no around here it wasn't other hunters steeling the stands for a while it was druggies steeling it and selling it for scrap .


----------



## nicko

Damn Bob and Joe. That really sucks.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Damn Bob and Joe. That really sucks.[/QUOTE
> 
> What gets me is these guys that go onto private property , the nerve to tresspass and then steal from someone. Bottom line is I would love to catch one of these low life losers.


----------



## John_pro

It's pretty sad to see in today's society you can't keep things on your own private land, people just do what they wanna do it's very unfortunate. I hope you catch the thief, and give him what he deserves. You might need to have your Ringer cams on your stand sites, or in the trees angled downwards. Goodluck


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Damn Bob and Joe. That really sucks.


Tell me about it - isn't it funny too how when something like this happens we start to second guess/question ourselves???? Maybe I should have taken that stand down, shouldn't have hung that camera, should patrol more, prosecute more etc.... all because some dirt-bag decide to snag our gear and/or trespass our boundaries....makes me SICK!!!!

Joe


----------



## dspell20

The sad thing is this is how PA is. PGC and local police aren't much help in these situations either. I'm not sure why some hunters in PA feel entitled to trespass. There should be a mandatory $500-$1000 dollar fine like other states. It is not right.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> The sad thing is this is how PA is. PGC and local police aren't much help in these situations either. I'm not sure why some hunters in PA feel entitled to trespass. There should be a mandatory $500-$1000 dollar fine like other states. It is not right.


Couldn't agree more!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it guys ai too have had stands stolen now I use millenium hang ons. Just take stand in and out with u and leave the bracket


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Sorry to hear it guys ai too have had stands stolen now I use millenium hang ons. Just take stand in and out with u and leave the bracket


That is what we do on public land. We have a few Millenniums and our climbers ...but when you have sole access to private ground you really don't expect it to happen.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I hear u Joe it sucks for sure. I too hunt private but no longer take the chance. I've had people take my stands right off my moms property. It really ruins the enjoyment of hunting


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## PAdorn

Nice pics mathias


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Getting worse - he just texted me - one of our stand (five points) that has been in that tree for the last three yeas and was there on Friday (1/16) is GONE - steps and stand missing. This stand is NO WHERE near the edge of the property, in fact, it might actually be dead center in the middle and there should be NO REASON that any person would be in this area! He is going to make a quick check on our others before he packs up and heads home in a bit.
> 
> Man, my blood is boiling.....
> 
> Joe


Geeze. I guess first things first is to see who in the hell is cutting through your property to get to their stand. He'd be suspect number 1. 
I can't believe people can just trespass and then steal while doing it. I guess some just have no respect for others. And I'd love to catch someone doing that


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


Looks like somebody enjoyed the small break in the cold.

Nice pics.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Great pics Matt. The weather this week won't be nearly as arctic as we've had so maybe it will get deer up on their feet more.


----------



## Kentucky Lake

Nice Bucks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If things work.out I should get 2 maybe 3 more sits. Both of my target bucks are still holding and still in the area; which is certainly encouraging. Been a long time since I had to work this hard for a PA buck. Maybe my 4.5 year old standard is too high for the area I am hunting. My cousin took one, the neighbor another. I know for certain there are at least 3 more in the area, two who make regular appearances and the dark ghost who has only been seen once this season, but a few pics turned up last week of December. Knowing they're there is more than 1/2 the battle and has provided the continued motivation.

Good luck to all the others hanging tough!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Hoping to sit in the morning. Saw a huge bodied deer @ 50 yards or so with a group of does. It was a shed buck, maybe one of the shooters. Hope he makes it the remainder.


----------



## pope125

Lcavok99 said:


> They have an awesome range but other than that i would look else where. There prices are high. One time i went there to get some lighted nocks installed,and the one wouldn't shut off, another never turned on, and another was installed sideways to the cock vane. If you want some real quality work i would recommend andrews archery, in frackville. Its run by only one guy, and he was the one who invented the blazer vane. He does some amazing work with a bow, plus most of his higher end bows are priced 50$ to 100$'s below retail.


Thanks for the info any idea what his hours are ?


----------



## Lcavok99

His phone number is 5708740686. Idk know what brand bow you have but he only works on Mathews bows, Might sound weird but it is what it is. Can't remember when he opens but on weekdays he's open till 8pm.


----------



## airwolf

these deer are so unpredictable in late season. haven't seen a deer on stand in 3 weeks. def need to make some changes for late season next year.


----------



## pope125

airwolf said:


> these deer are so unpredictable in late season. haven't seen a deer on stand in 3 weeks. def need to make some changes for late season next year.


I have a feeder that I can see from the inside of the house, and can say even with the feed they are coming in at all times of the evening .More times that not there not even showing up during daylight hours.


----------



## pope125

Back at it this afternoon, good wind to hunt one of my best stands. Big doe is on the menu for tonight. Deer have not been very consistent this late season movement wise.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Back at it this afternoon, good wind to hunt one of my best stands. Big doe is on the menu for tonight. Deer have not been very consistent this late season movement wise.


Good luck! I have similar plans. Yesterday was nothing but small bucks….


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Good luck! I have similar plans. Yesterday was nothing but small bucks….


Good luck Mathias ! Never really hunt mornings late season but I might give morning or a mid-day sit tomorrow with the snow coming in the afternoon .


----------



## Mathias

Snow!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad things are working out for you Matt - not me. An unexpected twist had me finished early, but without my gear....couldn't get out today and incoming weather is making the next two look a little shaky.

Joe


----------



## nicko

No hunting for me today but I am cooking my first cut of venison on the Green Egg right now. Neck roast coated with olive oil and some montreal seasoning. Can't wait for that internal temp of 140.


----------



## PSU Joe

Nicko - can't wait to hear how that roast turns out. Just made me very hungry!


----------



## jacobh

Hey Joe I have some cheaper stands from Dicks I don't use. Your more then welcome to have them if they get stolen I could careless. At least u can get out again



TE=12-Ringer;1072138133]Glad things are working out for you Matt - not me. An unexpected twist had me finished early, but without my gear....couldn't get out today and incoming weather is making the next two look a little shaky.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Hey Joe I have some cheaper stands from Dicks I don't use. Your more then welcome to have them if they get stolen I could careless. At least u can get out again
> 
> 
> 
> TE=12-Ringer;1072138133]Glad things are working out for you Matt - not me. An unexpected twist had me finished early, but without my gear....couldn't get out today and incoming weather is making the next two look a little shaky.
> 
> Joe



Man that is awfully generous and it is very much appreciated. I got two of my El cheapo ' s out and realized almost as soon as I put them up that I might not even hunt them. 

The bigger problem for me is finding out where our stands went. I did meet with two land owners today just to double check and I knew what I would find...no one gave any permission. They never do, all permission goes through me and belive me, the landowners appreciate it. 

It took 18 years to get it that way and the last 4 since have been the best for all of the landowners and myself. 22 years is a long time to maintain landowner relationships, if something wasn't right I wouldn't still be on these properties. It isn't always easy, but so very much worth it for so many reasons.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Man that is awfully generous and it is very much appreciated. I got two of my El cheapo ' s out and realized almost as soon as I put them up that I might not even hunt them.
> 
> The bigger problem for me is finding out where our stands went. I did meet with two land owners today just to double check and I knew what I would find...no one gave any permission. They never do, all permission goes through me and belive me, the landowners appreciate it.
> 
> It took 18 years to get it that way and the last 4 since have been the best for all of the landowners and myself. 22 years is a long time to maintain landowner relationships, if something wasn't right I wouldn't still be on these properties. It isn't always easy, but so very much worth it for so many reasons.
> 
> Joe


Joe, How many stands did you have stolen ? I had 8 stolen a few years back and my home owners reimbursed me for the lose .


----------



## pope125

Skunked tonight !! I can say this has been a really weird late season with deer movement. No pattern what so ever . I can't figure out what the problem is, having those two cameras stolen has me thinking .


----------



## Mathias

A first for me tonight, not in a good way. Shot a nice doe at 27 yards shot looked good maybe a skosh low. Found this blood 30 yards later. Arrow red but wiped pretty clean after going into thick grasses. Resume search in am....


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, How many stands did you have stolen ? I had 8 stolen a few years back and my home owners reimbursed me for the lose .


Just 2, but it is 2 too many for this area. I know all 8 landowners in the area, I stopped by today to check with 2 and to look in on the stand my cousin found yesterday. It is on the only boundary that we have that borders public ground and it is right on the line. I left a laminated note zip tied to the ladder requesting that the owner contact me about the placement of his stand, his path to and from the stand and several trail cam photos that I have in the late season. Will be interesting if he calls. plan on checking that stand every day.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> A first for me tonight, not in a good way. Shot a nice doe at 27 yards shot looked good maybe a skosh low. Found this blood 30 yards later. Arrow red but wiped pretty clean after going into thick grasses. Resume search in am....


Good luck...I'll be thinking of you...do you have any help?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Bummer Joe.


----------



## Mathias

Hopefully my Son. Blood had thick chunks in it thought it was lung.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Hopefully my Son. Blood had thick chunks in it thought it was lung.


Mathias, need help looking ? Im right up the road , I'll be glad to help .


----------



## Mathias

Thanks guys. If I'm solo I'll reach out. Appreciate it!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Mathias, need help looking ? Im right up the road , I'll be glad to help .


Awesome offer Pope....if I were closer I'd offer too...temps are low enough that she should stiffen up tonight...bring your bow with while you're on the trail just to be safe.

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99

pope125 said:


> Back at it this afternoon, good wind to hunt one of my best stands. Big doe is on the menu for tonight. Deer have not been very consistent this late season movement wise.


Exactly what i was thinking. Had deer coming to a scrape like nuts, then nothing for a week, then a big buck comes to it. Now its dead again. I decided to move the camera to 2 very heavy deer trails. Here is the buck. Date and times are correct. He showed up right at first light. He spent a solid 5 minutes at the scrape. He should be a beast next year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. Had deer coming to a scrape like nuts, then nothing for a week, then a big buck comes to it. Now its dead again. I decided to move the camera to 2 very heavy deer trails. Here is the buck. Date and times are correct. He showed up right at first light. He spent a solid 5 minutes at the scrape. He should be a beast next year.
> View attachment 2138821
> 
> View attachment 2138822
> 
> View attachment 2138823


Got some motivation right there....bet his sheds won't too far...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Looks like lung to me Matt. Good luck with the recovery. 

Not quite sure what happened with my first cook in the BGE but my remote temperature probe gave me a medium temperature reading but after letting the roast sit and cutting, it was mighty red inside, more than I like. I threw the roast back on and will let it finish out. Oh well. There figures to be a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## nicko

Real nice buck lcavok99.


----------



## PAdorn

Mathias said:


> A first for me tonight, not in a good way. Shot a nice doe at 27 yards shot looked good maybe a skosh low. Found this blood 30 yards later. Arrow red but wiped pretty clean after going into thick grasses. Resume search in am....


Good luck! Hope u find her


----------



## PAdorn

Great buck 99!


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Just 2, but it is 2 too many for this area. I know all 8 landowners in the area, I stopped by today to check with 2 and to look in on the stand my cousin found yesterday. It is on the only boundary that we have that borders public ground and it is right on the line. I left a laminated note zip tied to the ladder requesting that the owner contact me about the placement of his stand, his path to and from the stand and several trail cam photos that I have in the late season. Will be interesting if he calls. plan on checking that stand every day.
> 
> Joe


Just one is enough!!! I hope to God you somehow can find the culprit


----------



## jacobh

Get Matt if u need a hand Im not far away bro just let me know!!!


----------



## pope125

Going to give it another shot this afternoon, with the snow do they move or not ? This late season has been really tuff , my best farm all season is has just shut down deer just are not moving .


----------



## pope125

Sitting here thinking almost ever sit for 3.5 months on this new farm and last night saw nothing . I know its hunting but where the hell did they all go . I thought with all the deer there the late season was going to be good .


----------



## John_pro

pope125 said:


> Sitting here thinking almost ever sit for 3.5 months on this new farm and last night saw nothing . I know its hunting but where the hell did they all go . I thought with all the deer there the late season was going to be good .


Late season is such a hard season to hunt, I've seen more bucks on one archery hunt in November then I saw throughout the whole extended season. It just seems without the rut the deer do not move very much, especially in clearcut areas. Best of luck too you I hope u get it done.


----------



## Billy H

Good luck with the recovery Matt


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Good luck! Hope u find her


Any luck Matt ??


----------



## Mathias

Just found her.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Just found her.



CONGRATS !!! Looks like a perfect heart shot .


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Just found her.


Good deal! Is that exit or entry? 

And thanks again for the info earlier :wink:


----------



## Mathias

Entry


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Matt - glad you found her before the weather moves in - some good eats right there....

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Matt persistence pays off congrats to u. How far did she go?


----------



## Mathias

She did a semi-circle loop, probably went 50 yards from where i last saw her. Kind of a double back, only place I didn't look yesterday….


----------



## Mathias

For the guys near me, I'm looking for a new processor. Someone that does slimmies, dogs with cheese. My old ones are getting far away.


----------



## jacobh

Matt u can call watermans up by Bally or maybe a moyers meats in Boyertown


----------



## Lcavok99

nicko said:


> Real nice buck lcavok99.


Thanks. I saw him spotting once and saw him on the last day of the archery season 30 yards away. Too bad i already used my buck tag. I know his core area really well and will start looking for sheds late feburary.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> For the guys near me, I'm looking for a new processor. Someone that does slimmies, dogs with cheese. My old ones are getting far away.


Where are you at these days...I know you moved.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Northern Montco


----------



## Mathias

Had a chance to try out my handy new deer drag.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Northern Montco


That narrows it down (lol)....maybe these will help.....


















Joe


----------



## Billy H

Matt you could try christmans up on 73 in oley. Best to call first to make sure the are not too busy. They do a nice job and you get your own meat back. Check out their web site.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the doe Matt. This 2nd season appears to have been a fairly productive one for us in PA.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats on the doe Mathias!


----------



## pope125

Shot a doe lastnight, was hunting a ground blind they came into the food plot with about 15 minutes of light left she gave me a 20 yd shot. It was probably the first time I did not see where I hit the deer , maybe because of it was last light. Found the arrow and in the field the arrow on the shaft looked good. I looked for blood for a little bit and walked like 20yds and found a few small drops of blood so I decided to back out . When I got home looked at the arrow better blood did not look bad , but there was a little fat on the top 1/3 of the shaft . Not real encourged about the amount of blood that I found . Headed back out this morning , hopefully I'll find her .


----------



## 138104

Good luck on the recovery Pope.


----------



## PAdorn

Good luck pope


----------



## pope125

Here is a picture of the shaft , not sure if you can see much from it .


----------



## Billy H

Good luck on the recovery Pope.


----------



## pope125

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## nicko

Looks bubbly. I think you got lung Bob. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Mathias

Pope, call if you need help....


----------



## jacobh

Good luck pope.... Soaked in blood gotta think lung maybe high lung since not much blood yet?? Best of luck to you


----------



## jesses80

congrats pope and good luck on the recovery. I took a ride on the quad yesterday first time in 2 years I had it out I ended up seeing 6 deer and some grouse that was more deer I seen than all rifle season also checked cameras and looks like all bucks are hornless so I will be starting to shed hunt now and get after some yotes that I had pictures of.


----------



## TRex18

Hope you got it Pope! Nice late season work! 

Hey guys was going to start putting some feed out Sunday......What do yinz recommend? It will be for forested areas not many ag fields around so just a some corn in the mix...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Pope!

If today were in November I'd be STOKED - relatively mild temps, front on the way almost ZERO wind - all of the conditions I look when planning a hunt. Unfortunately, it is mid-January and I am left a bit deflated. Some may have followed my last few posts here and on the shed thread. I have been keeping tabs on a small group of buck that have banded together in the late season. I did sneak in at mid-day under the cover a light rain to get two stands in the area and sat once, passing on a few doe and 1-smaller basket racked 8. The other night I aw what was one of the buck I have been after this season, but when he lifted his head he was bald. This presented a dilemma as his rack was what helped me distinguish him from the group as he has a small kicker off of his base, below the brow. Other than that, he is just a big bodied deer, but then again so were the others. I wasn't sure what to think and really didn't want to bugger up the area looking for antlers with 3 days still left to go....Last night I got a good look at the entire group just before dark, two of three have shed both and one buck was holding one side, the side with the small kicker was still attached as of dusk last night. I was all set to hunt this afternoon and I know I could take a doe in a minute, but I have decided to hang up the bow and lace up the boots. There should be at least 6 antlers in a relatively small area - I mean this group was in the field each not like clock work. The buck that most interested me was still holding one-side last night, but with the snow coming on Saturday and the season ending Saturday, I want to be sure I am one of the first to walk this area. I will likely post this or a very similar post on the PA shed thread as well.

Hung in there, almost to the BITTER end...

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

you guys that are still at it are dedicated! I am 110% on to turkey in my mind 

Mathias, how'd that drag work?? looks intersting and small to carry


----------



## nicko

I'm on the fence about getting out tomorrow for the last day. Snow is supposed to start about 8pm tonight and be going well into tomorrow afternoon. Visibility with the snow coming down won't be good. But it is the last day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I'm on the fence about getting out tomorrow for the last day. Snow is supposed to start about 8pm tonight and be going well into tomorrow afternoon. Visibility with the snow coming down won't be good. But it is the last day.


Part of the reason why today was looking so great....temps and winds cooperating too, but my buck lost their headgear

Joe


----------



## jesses80

I would sneak in to there bedroom on a day like that plus you can't beat the feeling of accomplishment you get when ya do it spot and stock style nick.


nicko said:


> I'm on the fence about getting out tomorrow for the last day. Snow is supposed to start about 8pm tonight and be going well into tomorrow afternoon. Visibility with the snow coming down won't be good. But it is the last day.


----------



## pope125

Guys I found her about 120yds from where I shot . Liver hit hardly any blood.


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, it worked like a champ. I guess the idea on a buck, or doe, is to sross their front legs behind head or rack. Since it was a doe and overnight a rear attachment worked just fine. Really compact fit in pack easily.


----------



## jesses80

:darkbeer: way to go pope.


pope125 said:


> Guys I found her about 120yds from where I shot . Liver hit hardly any blood.


----------



## PAKraig

pope125 said:


> Guys I found her about 120yds from where I shot . Liver hit hardly any blood.


That's good news. Looked like it exited pretty far back. Maybe even some stomach contents on that arrow I thought. Good idea to give her time to stiffen up!


----------



## Mathias

Pope Well done :set1_draught2:


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Guys I found her about 120yds from where I shot . Liver hit hardly any blood.


Awesome - congrats!!

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Guys I found her about 120yds from where I shot . Liver hit hardly any blood.


Awesome! Congrats pope


----------



## Billy H

Glad to see you got her Pope.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats pope did u post up a pic? For some reason my phone dosent always pull them up. Regardless way to stick with it and get it done!


----------



## pope125

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats pope!


----------



## nicko

Congrats Bob. Good to hear it was a successful recovery.


----------



## amcmullen

One last hunt tonight, have a thread about the kill, funny ending. Went 35 yds, hypodermic.


----------



## 12-Ringer

amcmullen said:


> One last hunt tonight, have a thread about the kill, funny ending. Went 35 yds, hypodermic.


Congrats....going down to the wire. Way to get it done!

Joe


----------



## airwolf

will do a post storm hunt tomarrow afternoon, hopefully the winds will not be an issue, if they are it will be spot n stalk. this 2nd season has been downright awfull


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats....going down to the wire. Way to get it done!
> 
> Joe


Congrats Joe !!!


----------



## pope125

If anyone has the time I would be in a tree this afternoon.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to the last day PA hunters. It's a winter wonderland here in 5C. No movement so far.


----------



## Xforce41

It's killing me looking out the window seeing all that snow and not being in my stand. Still recovering from the flu. Hurts even more knowing a legitimate shooter buck showed back up on camera last week, and he crossed the road in front of my truck a few nights ago. Good luck to all who are lucky enough to be out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Been interesting to watch more antlerless tags get filled in places where there are "few" deer....


----------



## amcmullen

LetThemGrow said:


> Been interesting to watch more antlerless tags get filled in places where there are "few" deer....


I see a "few" every day...usually around 50 in a five square mile area. We are thick with deer


----------



## 138104

There is a field north of me that looks like Times Square on New Year's Eve. I have never seen that many deer at one time before!


----------



## 12-Ringer

amcmullen said:


> I see a "few" every day...usually around 50 in a five square mile area. We are thick with deer


Yep....I counted18 in a cut cornfield last night on one side of the road and 12 in a cut cornfield on the other side of the road. This is public land open to anyone propely licensed.

Like anything else in life deer density is a relative issue directly related to your location. 

Kind of a little over so many PA hunters moaning about numbers. I agree I don't see the numbers in some areas like I use to, so I travel a little to an area where numbers are better. A PA license is good from the NY border to the WV/MD/DE boarders and from NJ to OH....there IS a portion of this state where you can get on a deer, maybe not right out your door like you use to be able to do, but it is certainly possible. Could the PAGC help a little more, sure; I've shared many times my desire for some kind of partnership with the PAGC and private landowners to open more properties, espcasilly in the regulated WMU's. I certainly think this is closer to the answer than more tags longer season, etc...

Joe


----------



## Xforce41

Got some brave slick heads bedding behind my house.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Xforce41 said:


> Got some brave slick heads bedding behind my house.


That is a slick pic....is that pic snapped from your home?

Joe


----------



## Xforce41

12-Ringer said:


> That is a slick pic....is that pic snapped from your home?
> 
> Joe


Yup. snapped the pic right out my kitchen window about 15 min ago. There's a 4th doe a little off to the right. They're all only about 30 yards from my back door. And here I am, recovering from the flu and watching both kids cuz the Ole lady is working.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Xforce41 said:


> Yup. snapped the pic right out my kitchen window about 15 min ago. There's a 4th doe a little off to the right. They're all only about 30 yards from my back door. And here I am, recovering from the flu and watching both kids cuz the Ole lady is working.


Sorry about the flu....at least you are recovering. Awesome that you can see that for your window...

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone doing any coyote hunting this winter? I have never done much of it, but thinking I might head out a few mornings this next week and give it a try. I have been getting more and more coyotes on camera the last few years. I have a cheap electronic call that makes a few different sounds. I figure if nothing else I will sit an hour and then take a walk and check trail cameras. Am I correct in thinking that it is legal to be near bait for coyote hunting? Just want to make sure I won't get in trouble since I would be near where I have cameras and attractant to get an inventory of what bucks made it through.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Yep....I counted18 in a cut cornfield last night on one side of the road and 12 in a cut cornfield on the other side of the road. This is public land open to anyone propely licensed.
> 
> Like anything else in life deer density is a relative issue directly related to your location.
> 
> Kind of a little over so many PA hunters moaning about numbers. I agree I don't see the numbers in some areas like I use to, so I travel a little to an area where numbers are better. A PA license is good from the NY border to the WV/MD/DE boarders and from NJ to OH....there IS a portion of this state where you can get on a deer, maybe not right out your door like you use to be able to do, but it is certainly possible. Could the PAGC help a little more, sure; I've shared many times my desire for some kind of partnership with the PAGC and private landowners to open more properties, espcasilly in the regulated WMU's. I certainly think this is closer to the answer than more tags longer season, etc...
> 
> Joe


Agree (almost always agree with your logic)...but when you read posts of some and then see their doe tags get filled...ya gotta wonder.

I'm not having an issue seeing deer, nor am I wanting to fill multiple tags each year....I'm just watching and listening to the AT circus...


----------



## Mathias

Xforce41 said:


> Yup. snapped the pic right out my kitchen window about 15 min ago. There's a 4th doe a little off to the right. They're all only about 30 yards from my back door. And here I am, recovering from the flu and watching both kids cuz the Ole lady is working.


Sometimes just seeing them is good enough!

I was sick for 5-6 weeks, never before in my life. Bad strain this year for sure.


----------



## pope125

I have a feeder at my house I don't hunt over it but my daughter shot a doe from it this year , her choice not mine . Last night was the first night see ever hunted by herself she said she had 15 doe at the feeder. She learned a bit about hunting late season, no a slam dunk, and there very skittish. At least she saw deer .


----------



## Billy H

Finally I can put my cams back out. 

Was an interesting season. This thread made my sits all that more enjoyable. Managed a decent 8 point first week on November (seemed like a lot of buck hit the ground that week) and managed to refrain from shooting doe second year in a row. Today I start scouting and preparing for next fall.

I sure wish my areas had the numbers of doe some of you are seeing


----------



## PAdorn

Took a helicopter ride over our property yesterday and its safe to say we saw a ton of deer. That fresh snow made then stand out great. Looks good for next year


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Took a helicopter ride over our property yesterday and its safe to say we saw a ton of deer. That fresh snow made then stand out great. Looks good for next year


Thats sounds cool!! How did the helicopter come about?


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Thats sounds cool!! How did the helicopter come about?


We have a pheasant preserve and a client came in on his personal two seater helicopter. So he offered to take me up with my son on my lap and flew us around the property. Then took my wife and daughter up. First time ever for me and was definitely a cool experience.


----------



## vonfoust

PAdorn said:


> We have a pheasant preserve and a client came in on his personal two seater helicopter. So he offered to take me up with my son on my lap and flew us around the property. Then took my wife and daughter up. First time ever for me and was definitely a cool experience.


What preserve?


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> We have a pheasant preserve and a client came in on his personal two seater helicopter. So he offered to take me up with my son on my lap and flew us around the property. Then took my wife and daughter up. First time ever for me and was definitely a cool experience.


That sounds awesome.


----------



## nicko

My last hunt of the season went out quietly yesterday. About 5 inches of fresh snow but not one track in the areas were walked. On this property, I never seem to see deer on the same day there is a significant snowfall. It always seems to take a day or two for them to filter back in and start using the area. 

It was an interesting season for sure. I struggled to see deer from mid September through early-mid December and then ended up connecting twice in a two week period. My freezer is full so I am grateful and my wife is grateful the season is over  .

Now it will be interesting to see what comes from the PAGC meetings later this month and what changes they might implement.


----------



## PAdorn

vonfoust said:


> What preserve?


Trophy Mountain in Huntingdon Pa


----------



## Billy H

Not a good time setting cameras today on all private property. Just got back. First spot I went to where I got some really good buck on camera last summer, truck tracks and footprints in the pull off, right up about 50 yards into the farmers rye field. Hop out of my truck and the first thing I see are a few blood stains in the snow. Follow the truck tracks to a couple good size puddles of blood in the field. No gut piles and no blood trail to be found off any of the deer tracks leading to the bloody area. I don't know what to make of it. I know for sure the farmer is going to be pissed. At least no sign of humans near my stand on the other side of the field, but very few deer tracks. I go to my next spot on the other side of the road and what do I find in the drainage low and behold more footprints, this time leading right to one of my ladder stands. I feel fortunate that the stand was still there. I went ahead and set up a cam there but used one of my older bushnells. I knew the pushers and poachers would be out in the area late season. You cant win with these guys. Hopefully they don't decide to come back for my stand or else both cam and stand will be gone.

I used to get so mad at this crap steam would come out my ears.I am past getting upset with this BS I have learned to just deal with it best I can and not beat my head against the wall.


----------



## nicko

Maybe you should play it safe and pull your stands in case they have ideas. And tuck your cameras in behind some brush if possible so they aren't out in plain view.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Maybe you should play it safe and pull your stands in case they have ideas. And tuck your cameras in behind some brush if possible so they aren't out in plain view.


I thought about pulling the stand. It is an outlook ladder with fold up seat I got at dicks a few years back. Box was damaged and I got it for 100$. It's tucked in a tough spot so I'll leave it. It's a major PIA to get out of there. Going to take my chances. 

After some thought I believe the deer was poached at night and was thrown in the truck before field dressing. The spots in the pull off were probably dripped as the drove away.


----------



## nicko

If you're lucky, maybe it was the poachers who were bleeding.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

3 of the bucks, at the property where i took my buck and doe from, survived and are still sporting full head gear...a beautiful drop tine 10pt, a younger 6 and 8pt.

A decent 7pt has been hanging around not too far from my house for a few weeks...saw him beating the hell out of a tree early friday morning.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> If you're lucky, maybe it was the poachers who were bleeding.


wouldn't that be sweet justice.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> wouldn't that be sweet justice.


Billy, I feel your pain, I had 8 stands stolen off one of my farms years ago all at one time . Just last week I had two of my trail cameras stolen . And all this happen on private property. The nerve of this scum bags losers trash low lives or what ever you want to call them , but there are not sportsman . I used to get so pissed at what happen but what are you going to do , even if you catch them whats going to happen you will get no help from the PGC AND WILL GET NO HELP FROM THE POLICE. There should be some new laws or fines regarding trespassing should be like $2,000 fine and lose you hunting privileges for 5 years . I would love to catch these guys just once , if I did it would not be pretty .


----------



## pope125

Im looking into putting some dummy cameras out next year , so when these thives open the camera there going to get a big surprise .


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Im looking into putting some dummy cameras out next year , so when these thives open the camera there going to get a big surprise .


Haha. Good idea! I hate thieves and trespassers. I'm like you.... if I catch you it won't be pretty.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> Haha. Good idea! I hate thieves and trespassers. I'm like you.... if I catch you it won't be pretty.


Saw a post on Youtube where a trespasser walked in front of a trail camera , it triggered and sprayed the guy with paint balls.


----------



## PAdorn

pope125 said:


> Saw a post on Youtube where a trespasser walked in front of a trail camera , it triggered and sprayed the guy with paint balls.


That would be hilarious. I was having problems with people riding fourwheelers. I left a note at the start of the trail leading from my neighbors onto us stating that if caught, I would prosecute. I even put a chain across the trail. So they decided to hell with the note and chain, they didn't care. Well a few pointed metal stakes in the ground solved that problem. 

Was what I did stupid and childish??? Probably. But they haven't been back on


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> That would be hilarious. I was having problems with people riding fourwheelers. I left a note at the start of the trail leading from my neighbors onto us stating that if caught, I would prosecute. I even put a chain across the trail. So they decided to hell with the note and chain, they didn't care. Well a few pointed metal stakes in the ground solved that problem.
> 
> Was what I did stupid and childish??? Probably. But they haven't been back on


Good for you!! Only way do deal with these people .


----------



## Squirrel

My friend texted me a pic of a pretty nice buck taken by a friend of his in Greentree (near Pittsburgh) on Saturday. Anybody else score on a buck the last day?


----------



## nicko

PAdorn said:


> That would be hilarious. I was having problems with people riding fourwheelers. I left a note at the start of the trail leading from my neighbors onto us stating that if caught, I would prosecute. I even put a chain across the trail. So they decided to hell with the note and chain, they didn't care. Well a few pointed metal stakes in the ground solved that problem.
> 
> Was what I did stupid and childish??? Probably. But they haven't been back on


What recourse are you left with if the PAGC and the local police won't get involved? I don't blame you one bit and would have done something similar.


----------



## dougell

PAdorn said:


> That would be hilarious. I was having problems with people riding fourwheelers. I left a note at the start of the trail leading from my neighbors onto us stating that if caught, I would prosecute. I even put a chain across the trail. So they decided to hell with the note and chain, they didn't care. Well a few pointed metal stakes in the ground solved that problem.
> 
> Was what I did stupid and childish??? Probably. But they haven't been back on


Unfortunately,the police filed charges against the guy who set the paint bomb off.Do what you have to do but if someone get's hurt,it won't be worth it,which is a shame.We'd live in a much more polite society if people were afraid of getting punched in the face.


----------



## Billy H

I saw that paintball video. Trespass or not It was wrong what they did to that old man. They were lucky he didn't have a heart attack or something.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I saw that paintball video. Trespass or not It was wrong what they did to that old man. They were lucky he didn't have a heart attack or something.


I agree...very bad idea on a lot of levels.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I agree...very bad idea on a lot of levels.
> 
> Joe


At first when I saw it I thought is was funny till I though about it .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> At first when I saw it I thought is was funny till I though about it .


Me too, I was on the wrong end of a "boobytrap" that someone set on public property. Long story short, private landowner decides he is going to expand his boundaries and post a parcel of public ground that I hunt very hard. I was not about to let that happen andi tried several reasonable approaches, even the "you can post it and I won't tell everyone it is public ground, but I am still hunting". When that didn't work I went to the courthouse, purchased the property maps, paid a surveyor to locate the corner stakes. Once that was done I once again tried to reason with him, even walking the line with the GPS coordinates and the map, but he refused to budge, but I didn't care, I was going to hunt it whenever I wanted. One morning on the way to stand in the dark, my forgot aught on something and I tripped and injured my knee. I still made it to stand, but left mid-day as opposed to staying all day as my knee just never calmed down. On the way out I noticed a few new stands that read "this is private property, beware of objects on trail". I didn't think much of it until I got to the area where I fell and buried in the earth was 2x6 with 2" nails sticking up. Well as you woud guess, I lost it...lets just say it is against the law to do anything of the sort in PA, even if you are doing it on your own property. Thankfully a new landowner purchased that property and he is reasonable. Signs stayed but I hunt that ridge anytime I want, after all it is public.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn

nicko said:


> What recourse are you left with if the PAGC and the local police won't get involved? I don't blame you one bit and would have done something similar.


Yep. They never do anything


----------



## 12-Ringer

What can any of you guys tell me about SGL 234. A buddy just bought 6 acres and is breaking ground soon on a new house. His property abates SGL border, not far from Game Farm Road. He asked me, but I am not too familiar with that area.

Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## jg420

234 is a smaller pretty much small game spot surrounded by newer homes in spots.


----------



## jacobh

That game lands gets pounded. I hunt near that too. Come small game season u Midas well forget it. Did he buy the property that butts up to game farm road? Ton of trespassers around there too so keep your eye out


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> That game lands gets pounded. I hunt near that too. Come small game season u Midas well forget it. Did he buy the property that butts up to game farm road? Ton of trespassers around there too so keep your eye out


I am not exactly sure. I think it's directly across the street from Marion Lane. I usually do not travel up that far. As the only hunter on our executive team whenever anything hunting related comes up I usually get the questions thrown my way. I did supply him the SGL maps from the portal, as well as, the latger map highlighting the boundaries. It looks like a rather large parcel, as the PAGC website listed SGL 234 at almost 500 acres in total. 

He did indicate that his property goes directly to the State game land line. Apparently there is a stone wall that separates the property line so he's pretty comfortable with the new purchase survey as well as the Stonewall where his property ends and the state game lands begins, he was just questioning what he should expect in the way of people walking, as well as gun fire. 

He is not a hunter, but also not an anti. My best guess is he will likely post his acreage in an effort to keep his pets and property secured.

Thanks for the replies guys.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> What can any of you guys tell me about SGL 234. A buddy just bought 6 acres and is breaking ground soon on a new house. His property abates SGL border, not far from Game Farm Road. He asked me, but I am not too familiar with that area.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Joe


I believe 234 is the one along the river off linfield Rd. It consist of a good amount of ag fields that seemed to be leased to a local farmer because it gets planted. It has some river frontage. I believe there used to be an asylum there. Been a while since I was there but it seems to be more open than wooded. You dont get in the woods very far till you come up on posted property. When the conditions are right you can launch a boat off the ramp on railroad street and navigate to the gameland for some waterfowl action.


----------



## jacobh

Joe if u want to see the game lands I can show u around them. Just let me know. I grew up around there and they're bigger then u think


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I believe 234 is the one along the river off linfield Rd. It consist of a good amount of ag fields that seemed to be leased to a local farmer because it gets planted. It has some river frontage. I believe there used to be an asylum there. Been a while since I was there but it seems to be more open than wooded. You dont get in the woods very far till you come up on posted property. When the conditions are right you can launch a boat off the ramp on railroad street and navigate to the gameland for some waterfowl action.


Bill , does that place get pounded with hunters?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe if u want to see the game lands I can show u around them. Just let me know. I grew up around there and they're bigger then u think


Thanks for the offer!!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Bill , does that place get pounded with hunters?


I cant honestly say. Ive been there off season training dogs and goose hunting on the skuke. Maybe Nick will chime in. I think I read where he hunted it.


----------



## jacobh

Yes the Linfield one gets pounded too. Not many game lands around that don't get pounded but also a lot of lazy guys so if u can get in deep enough u may be ok. Problem with the one in Limerick is there are roads everywhere so u don't have to walk very far into any part of that gameland. Linfield there's not many roads so most just go in a little ways so u can probably find decent spots back in there


----------



## nicko

Gamelands #234 is a split gamelands. The smaller portion which is roughly 160 acres is located in Linfield near the old Pennhurst Institution. It has the remnants of an old whiskey distillery factory butted up to it and it is very close to the Schyukil River. This section is very flat and gets absolutely *pounded* once small game season opens as they stock it for youth pheasant and the regular pheasant season. I took our golden their one year for the opening morning for pheasant and kept right on going. There must have been 40 cars there in the small parking lot, the small road leading in to it, the main road next to the small entry road, and the church lot across the street. I have had luck in past years seeing deer during archery but you have to time your hunts just right. You have to wait until dove season closes and you have to hit it before your pheasant opens. There is a limited window of 1.5-2 weeks where the pressure there is the lightest it will be during hunting season. But once pheasant opens and the youth deer season kicks in, forget about it. You'd have better luck hunting along route 422 during rush hour. But I have seen deer there during 2nd season after Christmas. I haven't hunted it in over a year because every time I drive past it, the number of cars I see in the parking lot squelches any desire I have to give it a go. I do think if you can get in there early enough in the morning for a first light hunt and situate yourself along the property edges of the game lands, you might have some success of at the very least filling an antlerless tag. I just have never tried the early hunts there. The flat topography of this gameland and its easy access is why is gets overrun. 

I have never hunted the other larger section of #234. Here is a pic of the split with a pencil pointing toward the smaller Linfield section.


----------



## primal-bow

I know the feeling about hunt sgl when pheasant season opens. my son and I had to move stands. (BB'S were falling all around us) but we hunt sgl 95


----------



## fap1800

Not trying to hijack, but the game commission just released their preliminary seasons for 2015/16. Looks like those of us in the special reg units will get to hunt the peak of the rut. Archery buck will extend to 11/28. Buck will also open in September along with does.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__004_15.html


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Not trying to hijack, but the game commission just released their preliminary seasons for 2015/16. Looks like those of us in the special reg units will get to hunt the peak of the rut. Archery buck will extend to 11/28. Buck will also open in September along with does.
> 
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__004_15.html


Interesting. I just called my buddy and told him that for our annual fireams trip up to Potter County, we may need to put it off until the second week as the WMU we hunt is looking to go straight buck for the first week. We like being able to hunt there and having the ability to drop a doe and come back with meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Not trying to hijack, but the game commission just released their preliminary seasons for 2015/16. Looks like those of us in the special reg units will get to hunt the peak of the rut. Archery buck will extend to 11/28. Buck will also open in September along with does.
> 
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__004_15.html


Pretty sure this all has to be voted on on April. Will be interesting to see which get the "yeahs" and who gives em!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

They backed off amending the mentor program after the Senate Game and Fisheries Committee sent a letter in opposition. Commission was looking to make the minimum age 10 to shoot a buck or turkey. The US Sportsman Alliance led the charge on that. 

I'm all for hunting up until firearms season in 5C and 5D.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> ...........
> 
> I'm all for hunting up until firearms season in 5C and 5D.


Agreed.


----------



## LetThemGrow

fap1800 said:


> They backed off amending the mentor program after the Senate Game and Fisheries Committee sent a letter in opposition. Commission was looking to make the minimum age 10 to shoot a buck or turkey. The US Sportsman Alliance led the charge on that.
> 
> I'm all for hunting up until firearms season in 5C and 5D.


Longer season is good for over populated areas!


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> Longer season is good for over populated areas!


I concur.


----------



## PAdorn

fap1800 said:


> I'm all for hunting up until firearms season in 5C and 5D.


I would be all for that in 4a. Just an extra week would be nice. Bowhunting is difficult enough as it is. Another week of bowhunting isn't going to hurt anything. If need be start the season a week later and add a week at the end


----------



## PAdorn

Does anyone else here have this problem?? I no longer have any local bow shop. The one I frequented as a kid and teen years closed after 30-40 years in business because the gentleman was retiring. And he ran a very good business, was great with bows and almost always had what you needed. 

Then two more shops opened after that one closed both by younger guys(30's). I knew both of them personally but they both ran crappy businesses. the one went under after a year or two and the other maybe 4-5. 

I think its time I learn to do everything myself.


----------



## pope125

PAdorn said:


> I would be all for that in 4a. Just an extra week would be nice. Bowhunting is difficult enough as it is. Another week of bowhunting isn't going to hurt anything. If need be start the season a week later and add a week at the end


I like the season going longer in November , not a big fan of killing bucks in September. Better not make a bad shot in September.


----------



## nicko

The firearms season is proposed to change too. The two week concurrent season for buck and doe is proposed to go to the split season (1st week buck and 2nd week buck and doe) in most WMUs. There are only about 5 WMUs where the 2 week concurrent season would remain. This will have a far greater impact on reducing the overall doe harvest than adding 4 weeks to the archery season would increase it.


----------



## jasonk0519

PAdorn said:


> Does anyone else here have this problem?? I no longer have any local bow shop. The one I frequented as a kid and teen years closed after 30-40 years in business because the gentleman was retiring. And he ran a very good business, was great with bows and almost always had what you needed.
> 
> Then two more shops opened after that one closed both by younger guys(30's). I knew both of them personally but they both ran crappy businesses. the one went under after a year or two and the other maybe 4-5.
> 
> I think its time I learn to do everything myself.


I have the same problem here in Delaware County. Everything has closed down. It sucks!


----------



## jasonk0519

pope125 said:


> I like the season going longer in November , not a big fan of killing bucks in September. Better not make a bad shot in September.


What is the difference if you make a bad shot in September or October?


----------



## Mathias

They've been running the split buck/doe seasons in my area upstate for several years, I like it. I wish they would go to a 3 day doe season for 3-5 years.
Happy the buck opportunity will extend later into November.


----------



## jacobh

So most of us are saying if not all of us that numbers are down. So the solution is longer seasons? Man I'm at a loss for words with this one!! Oh and spec reg areas could always hunt up to gun season for the past couple yrs just not bucks


----------



## pope125

jasonk0519 said:


> What is the difference if you make a bad shot in September or October?


U make a bad shot in September you can kiss the meat goodbye.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> So most of us are saying if not all of us that numbers are down. So the solution is longer seasons? Man I'm at a loss for words with this one!! Oh and spec reg areas could always hunt up to gun season for the past couple yrs just not bucks


Just gives me another two weeks two kill a buck


----------



## jacobh

I agree Pope but that's not gonna help herd numbers lol


----------



## jasonk0519

pope125 said:


> U make a bad shot in September you can kiss the meat goodbye.


Oh yeah, wasn't thinking about that. Good point.


----------



## jacobh

Pope it's actually more like 4 weeks since they're talking about buck in Sept too


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Pope it's actually more like 4 weeks since they're talking about buck in Sept too


Ok, Thanks !


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Pope it's actually more like 4 weeks since they're talking about buck in Sept too


Scott, I'm pretty sure they are planning to reduce antlerless tag allocations too.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Scott, I'm pretty sure they are planning to reduce antlerless tag allocations too.


Thats not going to go over to well with a lot of people .


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> The firearms season is proposed to change too. The two week concurrent season for buck and doe is proposed to go to the split season (1st week buck and 2nd week buck and doe) in most WMUs. There are only about 5 WMUs where the 2 week concurrent season would remain. This will have a far greater impact on reducing the overall doe harvest than adding 4 weeks to the archery season would increase it.


it's the way it is now in 1a 2d


----------



## jacobh

Well that's good news Nick I was getting worried haha was wondering what was happening


QUOTE=nicko;1072206569]Scott, I'm pretty sure they are planning to reduce antlerless tag allocations too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TRex18

Maybe I'm not understanding.....The longer Archery season is proposed for 2b 5c and 5d. correct ? and the rest are staying the same for all the WMUs for archery.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding.....The longer Archery season is proposed for 2b 5c and 5d. correct ? and the rest are staying the same for all the WMUs for archery.


Yes


----------



## TRex18

and the buck gun season changed for some WMUs to Antlered only on Nov.30 to Dec 4 because last year some were both buck and doe on Nov 30. (First Day)


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I wish they would reduce the doe tag allocation and make archery season statewide through the end of November


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yes


Thank you Palm. 

Not really worried about that then, those are very urban counties PGH and PHILLY with "Bird Feeder Bucks" and Doe that eat Miss Mayberrys Tulips.
No biggie. 
(I know I'm going to take a bashing for sayin that but I don't care. Its comical.)

What helps is the change in the buck only for some WMUs on the first day and not buck or doe.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

TRex18 said:


> Thank you Palm.
> 
> Not really worried about that then, those are very urban counties PGH and PHILLY with "Bird Feeder Bucks" and Doe that eat Miss Mayberrys Tulips.
> No biggie.
> (I know I'm going to take a bashing for sayin that but I don't care. Its comical.)
> 
> What helps is the change in the buck only for some WMUs on the first day and not buck or doe.[/QUOTE
> 
> I totally agree with your bird feeder comment


----------



## TRex18

palmatedbuck04 said:


> i wish they would reduce the doe tag allocation and make archery season statewide through the end of november


second this.....but PA bear season would prob make a mess out of that week before thanksgiving.....for archery of course.


----------



## nicko

I think opening day of gun season statewide is going to be pretty quiet after these new seasons start.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> Oh yeah, wasn't thinking about that. Good point.


Plus the foliage is usually twice as thick making recovery of a marginally hit animal that much more difficult.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

No matter how you feel about any of these topics, one thing is for sure - the spring meetings are going to be very interesting....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Plus the foliage is usually twice as thick making recovery of a marginally hit animal that much more difficult.
> 
> Joe


Joe , JMO, ON HUNTING IN SEPTEMBER OR WHEN ITS WARM. I can say this I will not take a shot unless I'm 99.99% I can kill that animal . I guess I'LL SAY SLAM DUNK, AND IN ARCHERY THERE ARE NO REAL SLAM DUNKS. You hunt long enough you make bad or marginal shots. Like last week when I shot that doe it was late had no idea where the hit was very little blood. Tell me in September you do that , and have to wait till morning kiss that deer goodbye. Guys knowing its not going to be cold enough that night will push the limit, and thats never good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have been fortunate to take a few deer in the early season, including a nice 9 that I took on opening day some years back. The shot was less that 25 yards and I knew was perfect, but I could barely find any blood, I followed droplets of blood no bigger than my thumbnail at times, it went on like this for almost an hour and he was dead no more than 75 yards away in a honeysuckle patch. With everything up and green I had actually walked past him more than once. Three weeks later I would have likely seen him a lot sooner and more importantly a less experienced person may have given up.

Couldn't agree with you more about the "let it go overnight", phenomenon. I do believe this is more of a horn-porn tactic than anything else. I know one guy who didn't even keep the deer. He shot a nice 10 on Columbus Day at first light in the morning and didn't find it until 5:30PM the next day. He didn't take the next day off of work, just went out looking when his work day was over. He walked up on the deer and caped it right there in the woods, leaving everything else behind for fear of spoilage. It was a bad hit, quartering towards, nicked a single lung, and blew through the stomach and intestines. He thought there was nothing wrong with anything that he did because he "tagged it"???:zip::mg: 

What makes this story worse....he stopped looking on Monday at lunch time and went home, hunted that night in a spot he had closer to home. He had plenty of vacation and sick time available to take the day off on Tuesday to look AND did not even give a look before he went in to work on Tuesday, which was 10:00AM. 

It is crap like this that drives me bananas. This all happened in a West Chester suburb on a small piece of private land. So basically, in an area congested with people and pets there is a headless, skinless deer laying in the woods, subject to the scrutiny of any passerby. No wonder it is so difficult for many of us to convince private land owners to open their property.

Joe


----------



## nicko

TV hunting shows get people started with a lot of these bad habits I believe or at the very least set a poor fexample. The first reaction TV hunters have is to go back and review the footage of the shot. My god man! Have some confidence in your shot. And if you are that unconfident in where your arrow is going on a regular basis you need to practice more. You made your shot, wait the recommended amount of time, and go find your deer that day. I can't stand all this "let's back out and give the deer some time and go review the footage". And it seems nine times out of 10 they say that the deer didn't even go 100 yards from where it was shot. Is truly embarrassing to watch at times.

sorry for the drift I went off on a tangent. I do agree that early-season hunting does pose some potential problems especially with heat and possible spoilage if you make a marginal hit. All the more reason to not push the envelope and only take high percentage shots if you were worried about spoilage. There are no guarantees in hunting but you can tip the odds in your favor. I dropped a doe on the early season opener a few years ago and I believe it was still considered summertime and the calendar had not yet turned to fall. It was pretty warm in the middle of the afternoon but I got the deer early and out of the woods early. There was no long extended recovery time. I shot her she went down within 70 yards I immediately recovered her and drop her out of the woods and had her at the butcher within two hours of being shot. You need to be prepared to recover and pull a deer out of the woods every time you hunt.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> TV hunting shows get people started with a lot of these bad habits I believe or at the very least set a poor fexample. The first reaction TV hunters have is to go back and review the footage of the shot. My god man! Have some confidence in your shot. And if you are that unconfident in where your arrow is going on a regular basis you need to practice more. You made your shot, wait the recommended amount of time, and go find your deer that day. I can't stand all this "let's back out and give the deer some time and go review the footage". And it seems nine times out of 10 they say that the deer didn't even go 100 yards from where it was shot. Is truly embarrassing to watch at times.
> 
> sorry for the drift I went off on a tangent. I do agree that early-season hunting does pose some potential problems especially with heat and possible spoilage if you make a marginal hit. All the more reason to not push the envelope and only take high percentage shots if you were worried about spoilage. There are no guarantees in hunting but you can tip the odds in your favor. I dropped a doe on the early season opener a few years ago and I believe it was still considered summertime and the calendar had not yet turned to fall. It was pretty warm in the middle of the afternoon but I got the deer early and out of the woods early. There was no long extended recovery time. I shot her she went down within 70 yards I immediately recovered her and drop her out of the woods and had her at the butcher within two hours of being shot. You need to be prepared to recover and pull a deer out of the woods every time you hunt.


Nick, are you reffering to my post?


----------



## primal-bow

PAdorn said:


> I would be all for that in 4a. Just an extra week would be nice. Bowhunting is difficult enough as it is. Another week of bowhunting isn't going to hurt anything. If need be start the season a week later and add a week at the end


I would love to see an extra week in nov for us archery.


----------



## jlh42581

Correct me if I am wrong but theres talk of eliminating both weeks in november outside of the special regs areas due to "over harvest" with the crossbow inclusion.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jlh42581 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but theres talk of eliminating both weeks in november outside of the special regs areas due to "over harvest" with the crossbow inclusion.


I hope you are wrong brotha


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but theres talk of eliminating both weeks in november outside of the special regs areas due to "over harvest" with the crossbow inclusion.


So far from what I have seen that was one person speculating that could happen down the road.


----------



## Lcavok99

jlh42581 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but theres talk of eliminating both weeks in november outside of the special regs areas due to "over harvest" with the crossbow inclusion.


God i hope your wrong. I usually never even see a buck till the last 2 weeks of the season and last week of october. I would be outraged if they got rid of the november part of the season. Instead of terminating the last two weeks of archery season from over harvest because of crossbows, why no terminate the crossbows?!?!


----------



## 12-Ringer

The dreaded crossbow....... 





Just kidding:wink:


----------



## fap1800

Archery seasons for antelope open up in mid August where the heat is unbearable in places like AZ and NM. A 60 yard shot is typical out there and goats are smaller than deer. Bad shots happen. It's part of hunting.


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> So far from what I have seen that was one person speculating that could happen down the road.


That one person that I read that from, is definitely in the loop.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick, are you reffering to my post?



I was 't so much referring to your post Bob. I think some the things you said just refreshed some things in me that I can't stand about TV hunting and help people are always backing out even want to shot looks good and recovering a deer the next day. I think I just kind of went off on a tangent. Not inferring that that is what you were doing it was just some of the things struck a chord with me.


----------



## pope125

I wish they would go back to the way things were with the crossbows, but that will never happen.


----------



## Xforce41

pope125 said:


> I wish they would go back to the way things were with the crossbows, but that will never happen.


Amen to that!


----------



## LetThemGrow

kgtech said:


> I would love to see an extra week in nov for us archery.


Yes we definitely need to kill more deer in Pa....:wink:


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> The dreaded crossbow.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding:wink:


I'm not. sorry,


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> I wish they would go back to the way things were with the crossbows, but that will never happen.


Agreed. Ruining deer hunting, plain and simple.
Don't want to steer this great thread in the wrong direction, sorry guys.
The argument that it hasn't effected things in Ohio etc, is invalid in Pa just based upon the sheer number of "hunters" we have.


----------



## BowhunterT100

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I wish they would reduce the doe tag allocation and make archery season statewide through the end of November


This


----------



## jasonk0519

Can we try not to turn this thread into a debate on crossbows?


----------



## Mathias

SE Pa guys, lets not forget our winter 1st Annual meet n greet……...


----------



## pope125

jasonk0519 said:


> Can we try not to turn this thread into a debate on crossbows?


I assume you use a crossbow ?


----------



## jasonk0519

pope125 said:


> I assume you use a crossbow ?


I do, I have a compound bow also. I like this thread, lots of good information on PA. Hunting. I just didn't want it to turn into something it doesn't have to. Also when the arguing starts threads get deleted. I'm fairly new to this forum but I have been around others long enough to know how these things go.


----------



## silver bullet

I am in southeast, pa and will say this: I am not nearly as worried about leaving them overnight and spoilage as I am the foxes eating the majority of the prime cuts.


----------



## nicko

silver bullet said:


> I am in southeast, pa and will say this: I am not nearly as worried about leaving them overnight and spoilage as I am the foxes eating the majority of the prime cuts.


There are a lot of fox around here. I see fox more regularly on my hunts than deer.


----------



## Mathias

I have a den in my yard again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I have a den in my yard again.


Great spot for a trail cam!!

Joe


----------



## jesses80

looks like by the start of next week I will be snow shoeing to get to my trail camera's.


----------



## pope125

silver bullet said:


> I am in southeast, pa and will say this: I am not nearly as worried about leaving them overnight and spoilage as I am the foxes eating the majority of the prime cuts.


I shot a doe last week and the foxes got to it pretty good, almost looks like the work of a coyote .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> SE Pa guys, lets not forget our winter 1st Annual meet n greet……...


Sounds good!! Matt ,when you going to stop by ?


----------



## Billy H

Careful what you wish for. With even longer seasons and the amount of deer left on public land (not many) I see an increase of trespassing and poaching incidents.

If they want extend archery till the firearms opener they should eliminate some time off the early season. 

Guess I am the odd man out. I think they need to shorten the seasons in the special regs areas. Particularly for doe. 

I had planed to go to Harrisburg and voice an opinion. Those I talked to that had "been there done that". Advised that it would be a huge frustrating waste of my time.


----------



## PAdorn

12-Ringer said:


> Great spot for a trail cam!!
> 
> Joe


And a .22.


----------



## PAdorn

I don't like this extreme cold weather. I want to go check cameras and shed hunt but don't like to leave my boys ages 6 and 2 at home but don't want them out when is 10 degrees. I guess I'll wait for a semi warm Saturday


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Careful what you wish for. With even longer seasons and the amount of deer left on public land (not many) I see an increase of trespassing and poaching incidents.
> 
> If they want extend archery till the firearms opener they should eliminate some time off the early season.
> 
> Guess I am the odd man out. I think they need to shorten the seasons in the special regs areas. Particularly for doe.
> 
> I had planed to go to Harrisburg and voice an opinion. Those I talked to that had "been there done that". Advised that it would be a huge frustrating waste of my time.


Some good points Bill. For me I have no interest in hunting in September. IMO I think the trespassing is only going to get worse , why I think the PGC needs to apply some stricter trespassing laws. The new farm I got last year , my game plan is to stay out of it till mid -October. I think from what I've been hearing think there going to reduce the doe tag allotment again .


----------



## Mathias

What needs to happen with trespass is to change the grading of the offense from a being a summary offense (citation or "ticket") to a misdemeanor offense where the offender is arrested and faces higher fines, potential jail time, probation, criminal record etc. Incorporate with that the forfeit of weapons/equipment used in the violation.


----------



## Darkvador

pope125 said:


> I shot a doe last week and the foxes got to it pretty good, almost looks like the work of a coyote .


The Fishers around here will get to a deer before you do. Those things are a pain in the butt. I saw one years ago from my stand running with a turkey leg in its mouth.


----------



## nicko

I like the early season as it just gives me more time to be out in the woods during my favorite time of year. But the early season can shut the deer down early if you overdo it. I am very selective about where I will hunt the early season to ensure I don't overhunt my favorite spots. But I have regularly seen decent bucks a couple years in a row now on public land during those early hunts. I wouldn't mid being able to get an early jump on them but I don't know how I would feel about shooting a buck in September and being done on bucks for the rest of the year.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> What needs to happen with trespass is to change the grading of the offense from a being a summary offense (citation or "ticket") to a misdemeanor offense where the offender is arrested and faces higher fines, potential jail time, probation, criminal record etc. Incorporate with that the forfeit of weapons/equipment used in the violation.


All PA needs then is one law enforcement agency (PAGC or local police) to actually want to address trespassing issues when they are reported. We hear all to often here that guys who try to report trespassers are told by the PAGC that it is a local law police matter and local police say it is a PAGC matter. When homeowners who live on the edges of the property I hunt wanted to report about hunters being too close to their house, neither the PAGC or the local police would take the call. They would just point to each other and say "you need to call them". It's no wonder some landowners end up rigging up paint ball traps or put down boards with nails on ATV trails to deal with trespassers.


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> That one person that I read that from, is definitely in the loop.


I would agree, but until I see something more concrete I will pay attention but not necessarily 'worry' about it.


----------



## jacobh

Not the odd man out at all. I feel the same way Billy. All they did was add 4 more weeks to kill a buck in spec reg areas. Lower doe allocations and shorten seasons and get the herd back. I can honestly say driving in Limerick I have not seen a deer cross the road in front of me in 2 yrs!!!! It's really bad in that area and nobody can tell me different. Lower allocations shorten seasons and let the herd come back. We can have both longer seasons and more deer it dosent work that way. People that say longer seasons won't affect deer numbers better go back and take a math class. More days to hunt = more dead deer. If we haven't figured it out after this season we never will 





Billy H said:


> Careful what you wish for. With even longer seasons and the amount of deer left on public land (not many) I see an increase of trespassing and poaching incidents.
> 
> If they want extend archery till the firearms opener they should eliminate some time off the early season.
> 
> Guess I am the odd man out. I think they need to shorten the seasons in the special regs areas. Particularly for doe.
> 
> I had planed to go to Harrisburg and voice an opinion. Those I talked to that had "been there done that". Advised that it would be a huge frustrating waste of my time.


----------



## Darkvador

nicko said:


> All PA needs then is one law enforcement agency (PAGC or local police) to actually want to address trespassing issues when they are reported. We hear all to often here that guys who try to report trespassers are told by the PAGC that it is a local law police matter and local police say it is a PAGC matter. When homeowners who live on the edges of the property I hunt wanted to report about hunters being too close to their house, neither the PAGC or the local police would take the call. They would just point to each other and say "you need to call them". It's no wonder some landowners end up rigging up paint ball traps or put down boards with nails on ATV trails to deal with trespassers.


You are correct. If they start getting flooded with calls, they will have no choice but to address the problem. I was told by some wise hunters years ago to keep track of the vehicles that hunt certain areas and to not give people a free pass when you see something stupid. Too many guys save this stuff for campfire stories or for Internet forums. I look at it like this, if you see someone prowling around your neighbors house or trying to break into a car, you don't hurry up and hop on your computer and complain on a forum, you call the cops. That's how the cops catch people. They can't be everywhere all the time. They rely on the citizen. The PAGC is no different. Help them do their job. If trespassing and poaching becomes too overwhelming for them, they will have to come up with something to fix the problem.


----------



## TRex18

Billy H said:


> Careful what you wish for. With even longer seasons and the amount of deer left on public land (not many) I see an increase of trespassing and poaching incidents.
> 
> If they want extend archery till the firearms opener they should eliminate some time off the early season.
> 
> Guess I am the odd man out. I think they need to shorten the seasons in the special regs areas. Particularly for doe.
> 
> I had planed to go to Harrisburg and voice an opinion. Those I talked to that had "been there done that". Advised that it would be a huge frustrating waste of my time.



The longer seasons are going to only be in Allegheny, Philadelphia and Delaware Counties. No big change for the state. I cant speak of SE PA but I imagine its the same as Allegheny County. That place is urban and very over populated with deer. We usually go down there buy a bunch of doe tags and hunt the early week of archery, last week September before it goes state wide. Strictly meat hunt. But like you guys mentioned before ....you can only shoot a 99.99% shot if its warm. 

I agree about removing some of the early seasons, just state wide, I really wish they would remove the inline muzzleloader season and JR/SR rifle season in Oct. That just blows my mind. Totally unsafe with archery guys....and hunters period.


----------



## Mathias

If you live in very rural Pa, where PSP coverage is all you have, the likelihood that you'll get a response, or at least a timely one, is nil. 
In highly developed areas, like SE Pa, where local departments provide police coverage, the likelihood and expectation is greater.
I cannot believe someone in these populated areas calls for a trespass issue and it is met with "we don't handle those" or "call xxxxx instead". Unfathomable.


----------



## TRex18

This is link to Allegheny County Problem. 

http://http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2015/01/28/mt-lebanon-puts-plan-in-place-to-begin-culling-deer-population/


----------



## tyepsu

I have over 115 videos of this buck in the last 2 weeks. Most are night videos. Looks like he is old and has some nice mass, but I know he wouldn't score well since he is not at all symmetrical. 






I am not the best at being able to notice if a deer is a doe or shed buck this time of year. This deer looks to have spots on his head, but maybe I am just seeing things. What is everyone else's thoughts? Shed buck or doe?


----------



## Darkvador

I would say a doe. Bucks look like they are wearing a cheap rug on their heads. Whether they have antlers or not.


----------



## nicko

Great video. Score is irrelevant when it comes to a buck like that (at least for me). He has a very neat and unique rack.


----------



## pope125

Thats a cool looking buck, I would say 3.5. To me it looks like a shed buck. Also not sure what that deer is feeding on but this time of year , a doe is not going to be by herself.


----------



## PAdorn

Great video tye! Very nice buck. I d be looking forward to how he turns out next year


----------



## Darkvador

I didn't realize I could play that video. I just did. I stand corrected. Looks like a very young buck.


----------



## vonfoust

What's the thoughts on the Mentored Youth vote they just took? I thought they threaded the needle pretty well on a difficult issue.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> What's the thoughts on the Mentored Youth vote they just took? I thought they threaded the needle pretty well on a difficult issue.


I understand they made some ruling about any deer or turkey shot by a MY hunter under the age of 7 must be tagged with the adult mentors tag so the adult doesn't get to possibly use an extra tag. I don't know. If somebody wants to break the law, they just won't tag the deer and will butcher it themselves. But it's something that may at least keep the most honest of the dishonest hunters honest.


----------



## tyepsu

Here are a few more videos of that buck including 1 of him sparring. I had a good 8 to 10 videos of him sparring with this buck and another handful with a 1 1/2 year old 5 point.


----------



## PAdorn

Nice videos^^^


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Great video. Score is irrelevant when it comes to a buck like that (at least for me). He has a very neat and unique rack.


Exactly what I was going to write....


----------



## jimmypa22

question a client of mine gave me a beautiful full turkey mouth along with a full white tail shoulder mount anybody interested in buying them or any idea of where I could sell them I already have enough of my own and being that I didn't shoot him I just don't have the same satisfaction of having thank you in advance


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree with Matt - until the trespass violation itself carries with it more significant penalties, very few pay attention. It is a very frustration phenomenon and it never ceases to amaze me how generally good, law-abiding citizens seem to become criminals simply for a crack at hunting on private ground. Quick story....

In 1998 I took my then girlfriend's father on his first rifle hunt at our camp in Potter. I had a spot all picked out during the summer and we arrived the Saturday before the season and we decided to make the walk on Sunday to pick out the exact location. We made the LLOONNGGGG hike up and around the mountain to "the bowl" as it was affectionately named by our camp. It was a very productive saddle where we would take 1-2 deer every year. As we approached I noticed POSTED signs - apparently, between my last trip to this area in the summer and now - 160 acres had been sold and the landowner posted the entire boundary. We had made the 5 hour drive to the cabin, the almost 1-hour hike into the bowl only to find those signs. We sat there took a rest, hiked back out and hunted a different area on Monday. He became my father-in-law in 2000 and that is likely the one person in the world that a man doesn't want to make himself look a fool in front of....I could have done more recent scouting, but college, work, etc...was in the way and I was very embarrassed for myself, that I led him on that wild goose chase. 

Bottom line: didn't think for even a minute to hunt that property or concoct a story about having permission, despite the effort it took to get there....I often wonder why so many are just simply willing to go where they want, when they want - shed and morel season is likely the worst as I have run into folks whose response has been "we're not hunting" to which I reply the signs read NO TRESSPASSING - it seems folks, at least in PA, simply associate those signs with hunting - as 4-wheelers, paint ballers, hikers, mountain bikers, etc...all coincidentally lose their ability to read????

Joe


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> What's the thoughts on the Mentored Youth vote they just took? I thought they threaded the needle pretty well on a difficult issue.


The decision lacks logic if the root of the problem was indeed poaching. If that was the case then the only way to truly eliminate a mentor from using the tag is to eliminate the program all together. Limiting it does nothing. I think a lot of the complaints to The Commission were from actual hunters worried that some 7 year-old was going to take "their buck." Anti's no doubt were responsible for the "children using high-powered rifles" complaint. 

I wrote the Commissioners to voice my concern and this was Mr. Layton's response: 



> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> This issue is difficult, at best, to deal with. I believe that all of the commissioners support the Mentored Youth Program, recognizing the importance to get our youth involved in hunting activities at a young age. *Our concerns surround when and how a Mentored Youth should be able to harvest a deer or turkey*.
> 
> Mentoring a youth hunter goes far beyond killing an animal and I am afraid that many times that is what our youth are being taught. I would hope that our seasoned and responsible hunters would recognize that and also realize we are not attempting to dismantle this program, simply fine tune it to what it was intended to accomplish.
> We get emails stating that there should be no age limit for a mentored youth. Personally, I have a hard time justifying a license to harvest any animal to an infant or child under the age of 6 years of age. There is absolutely no logical reasoning for a two-year-old to possess a hunting license. People also accuse board members of being anti-hunting which could not be further from the truth.
> 
> The facts are simple, we want to continue our hunting heritage for generations to come. Part of that is, and should be, mentoring young would-be hunters. It should not come down to allowing a toddler to have a Mentored Youth License so that he or she can harvest a deer.
> 
> Again, thank you for your comments.
> 
> 
> Timothy S. Layton
> Commissioner
> District 4
> Pennsylvania Game Commission


Interesting to note that the "our concerns" bolded above was not listed as reason to amend the program in the agenda.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jimmypa22 said:


> question a client of mine gave me a beautiful full turkey mouth along with a full white tail shoulder mount anybody interested in buying them or any idea of where I could sell them I already have enough of my own and being that I didn't shoot him I just don't have the same satisfaction of having thank you in advance


I don't think you can sell either in PA so be very careful. Double check with someone of more authority than I - there was a topic years ago and this was the result of the call to the Game Commission then - things may have changed....

(This is specifically in regard to inedible game parts such as antlers, hooves, etc.).

It is illegal to sell inedible game parts (hides, hooves, anteler, etc..)with a few exceptions.

Parts from legally harvested game may be sold within 90 days of the closing of the season *in which that game animal *was harvested.

A finished product which utilizes the part as a component of the finished product, such as a knife with a handle made of bone or antler may be sold (making lamps, coat racks, etc...O.k.)

*Mounts *and some other items may be sold through a licensed auction house but there may be restrictions and a special permit may be required.

Legally acquired parts that do not fall into the restriction of being within 90 days after the close of the season in which they are harvested may be given away if they are truly given away for free and not as a contingent or incentive connected to any other sale.

Hope this help!.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> The decision lacks logic if the root of the problem was indeed poaching. If that was the case then the only way to truly eliminate a mentor from using the tag is to eliminate the program all together. Limiting it does nothing. I think a lot of the complaints to The Commission were from actual hunters worried that some 7 year-old was going to take "their buck." Anti's no doubt were responsible for the "children using high-powered rifles" complaint.
> 
> I wrote the Commissioners to voice my concern and this was Mr. Layton's response:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that the "our concerns" bolded above was not listed as reason to amend the program in the agenda.



Typical double-speak from "the Commission" - at least you got a response though!!

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

jimmypa22 said:


> question a client of mine gave me a beautiful full turkey mouth along with a full white tail shoulder mount anybody interested in buying them or any idea of where I could sell them I already have enough of my own and being that I didn't shoot him I just don't have the same satisfaction of having thank you in advance


Turn the turkey into the best free decoy you ever had!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


>


Very cool....little slice of heaven you've got brewing there....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe. Freak buck, sans antlers, was out there too. Now if i could only find those sheds…..
That little one lies right behind the exterior wall some nights, must like my snoring.


----------



## dspell20

Mathias said:


>


Open the door and let that poor thing in. It is cold out there!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dspell20 said:


> Open the door and let that poor thing in. It is cold out there!


Lol....was thinking the same thing!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Well u can tell the seasons over.. Was at my moms house and 330 look down by my sons stand and see deer. Get out binos and 8 bucks!!!! Mostly scrubs but all had both sides but 1. Then last one comes through and its a giant 8 pt. Im pretty good at guessing and Id guess 22"+ wide. Well at least he made it through


----------



## golfanddeernut

tyepsu said:


> Here are a few more videos of that buck including 1 of him sparring. I had a good 8 to 10 videos of him sparring with this buck and another handful with a 1 1/2 year old 5 point.


Tye, that buck reminds me of the 7 pointer I shot last year. He was high on the one side and more normal on the other. That one is nicer. He might turn into a freak next year.


----------



## pope125

Hunting season stopped and this thread is nowhere to been seen . Hope everyone is doing well, and I'm sure people can't wait for spring. For me once hunting season is over the cold and snow can pretty much go away.


----------



## jasonk0519

pope125 said:


> Hunting season stopped and this thread is nowhere to been seen . Hope everyone is doing well, and I'm sure people can't wait for spring. For me once hunting season is over the cold and snow can pretty much go away.


Seems like most of AT is a classified add anymore. I'm looking forward to spring too, that groundhog didn't do us and favors though.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jasonk0519 said:


> Seems like most of AT is a classified add anymore. I'm looking forward to spring too, that groundhog didn't do us and favors though.


Says the guy who has been a member for a few months. :wink:


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jasonk0519

LetThemGrow said:


> Says the guy who has been a member for a few months. :wink:


I wasn't trying to say anything except that with hunting season being over everyone seems to be selling stuff. I'm not really complaining.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 2154862


----------



## Mathias

Oaks pushed well this year, slowest growers for me.


----------



## Mathias

Warm season grasses coming in.


----------



## nicko

Great pics Matt.

I need to get out a pull the two fixed stands I have out. But since hunting is over, I'm going to enjoy the season regardless. Taking my wife and son ice fishing this afternoon. I haven't gone in about 13 years and it was fun getting all the gear in order again.


----------



## Lcavok99

Shed hunted for about 2 hours this AM. Found this shed after an hour, unfortunately someone else was also shed hunting and found the matching side before i did. :/ almost had my fist matched set.


----------



## tyepsu

Nice find. I was out yesterday and today. I checked 2 cams yesterday and moved a stand for next fall. I checked another cam today. No luck finding any sheds. The only decent buck on cam was that same one I posted earlier, but he was on a property about a mile away from the previous spot. That was on January 15th.


----------



## nicko

Not a shed but we did to find this rainbow on the end of the first tip-up. 15 minutes in and we had a flag. It was the only flag and fish but still exciting watching our son pull it out of the ice.


----------



## Mathias

Good times for sure Nick!


----------



## PABowhunter2011

My brother and i decided to take a walk around the area we hunt today. Weren't really looking for sheds, snow is fairly deep, but we did see over 20 deer and a lot of sign. Seen what we believe is a 2 year old 8 that made it through and he was still carrying both sides. Definitely encouraging signs for next season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> Shed hunted for about 2 hours this AM. Found this shed after an hour, unfortunately someone else was also shed hunting and found the matching side before i did. :/ almost had my fist matched set.
> View attachment 2155005


Great find - congrats! Just curious, how do you know the other side was found?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Not a shed but we did to find this rainbow on the end of the first tip-up. 15 minutes in and we had a flag. It was the only flag and fish but still exciting watching our son pull it out of the ice.


Man that looks like a lot of fun, that smile says it all - up at Hopewell?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

PABowhunter2011 said:


> My brother and i decided to take a walk around the area we hunt today. Weren't really looking for sheds, snow is fairly deep, but we did see over 20 deer and a lot of sign. Seen what we believe is a 2 year old 8 that made it through and he was still carrying both sides. Definitely encouraging signs for next season.


I too had a decent day with regard to seeing a bunch of deer. Spotted 11, including three buck, two SUPERs and another typical (110'ish) - I shared a little more on the PA Shed Thread....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2395336

Really encouraging, but also a bit frustrating. I have been on the 8 and 10 off and on all season, but they always seem to give me the slip. I didn't see the 10 from Halloween until 12/19. I am starting to think a couple have underground bunkers that they go into or something (lol).

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Warm season grasses coming in.


Looks great Matt - must be an incredible feeling watching the fruits of your labor come into season....congrats. Pretty soon you and your son are going to be dropping P&Y after P&Y.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Joe, I was happy to see so many turkeys in the area this year, despite to abundance of snow. Fortunately still quite a few deer too.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Man that looks like a lot of fun, that smile says it all - up at Hopewell?
> 
> Joe


Yep, Scots Run Lake. I love that lake.


----------



## Lcavok99

12-Ringer said:


> Great find - congrats! Just curious, how do you know the other side was found?
> 
> Joe


Because it was a public land spot and there were 2 other guys looking for sheds at the same time i was. I found one side, and they found the other. The two sheds were maybe 100 yards away from each other.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> Because it was a public land spot and there were 2 other guys looking for sheds at the same time i was. I found one side, and they found the other. The two sheds were maybe 100 yards away from each other.


Oh...that kind a stinks....at least you've got a nice side there. Took me a couple of years to find a nice one. Mark that area and be sure to be back first next year (lol). I have found sheds in the same general areas year after year. Took a lot of years to find these "hot spots". 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lcavok99 said:


> Shed hunted for about 2 hours this AM. Found this shed after an hour, unfortunately someone else was also shed hunting and found the matching side before i did. :/ almost had my fist matched set.
> View attachment 2155005


You should add this on the PA Shed Thread as well....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yep, Scots Run Lake. I love that lake.


My son caught a chain pickerel there this spring. He is dying to land a musky. Hooked into a nice one on Marsh Creek off of the old ramps at the end of Chalfont. He got a look at it, but we were unable to land it.

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99

12-Ringer said:


> Oh...that kind a stinks....at least you've got a nice side there. Took me a couple of years to find a nice one. Mark that area and be sure to be back first next year (lol). I have found sheds in the same general areas year after year. Took a lot of years to find these "hot spots".
> 
> Joe


Oh yeah, i a, very grateful for what i have found. I have only ever found 3 (including the one pictured) and they are all about as big as the one in the picture. I think the reason o have only ever found big ones is because i don't look hard enough to see the small ones! Lol. But honestly i only devote about 15 hours a year for the sole purpose of just looking for sheds. Now that I've found this hot spot i am going there alot more this year.


----------



## jasonk0519

I have never done much shed hunting until this year, and have yet to find one. I'm curious from the last couple posts. Does it seem like you guys see a pattern as to where they tend to drop their antlers?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jasonk0519 said:


> I have never done much shed hunting until this year, and have yet to find one. I'm curious from the last couple posts. Does it seem like you guys see a pattern as to where they tend to drop their antlers?


Yes...I typically find antlers year after year in the same general area...sometimes even from the same buck year after year. If you treat shed hunting, like regular hunting, your success will increase. Scout deer in the late season, find where they're eating and bedding, watch from a distance and when you see the antlers fall off hit those areas. It certainly beats just aimlessly wandering around the woods on trails.

Check out the PA Shed Thread and you'll see lots of comments from a lot of guys in PA

Joe


----------



## jasonk0519

12-Ringer said:


> Yes...I typically find antlers year after year in the same general area...sometimes even from the same buck year after year. If you treat shed hunting, like regular hunting, your success will increase. Scout deer in the late season, find where they're eating and bedding, watch from a distance and when you see the antlers fall off hit those areas. It certainly beats just aimlessly wandering around the woods on trails.
> 
> Check out the PA Shed Thread and you'll see lots of comments from a lot of guys in PA
> 
> Joe


Thanks! And yeah I basically wandered aimlessly at my first attempt this year, just followed deer trails. I appreciate the tips!


----------



## pope125

Well went up yesterday to the Great American Outdoor Show , been going probably for close to 20 years . I have to say it will probably be my last show till things change and they get away from the flea market atmosphere . Other than the outfitters section, the rest of the show is a big waist .


----------



## vonfoust

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/presentation-saturday-february-21

Anyone going here?


----------



## Mathias

Bad to hear Pope. I thought I'd heard they did away with all the crap that littered the place prior to the NRA involvement.
I don't go because I hate crowds.


----------



## PAdorn

Mathias said:


> Bad to hear Pope. I thought I'd heard they did away with all the crap that littered the place prior to the NRA involvement.
> I don't go because I hate crowds.


Yep. I hate being shoulder to shoulder just trying to check something out or get somewhere


----------



## pope125

I thought once the NRA got in there things would of changed it did a little but not much. I want to see more of like the ATA show with companies like Kuiu, First Lite, Sitka , with companies bringing products coming out with the new year. Most of the stuff exhibiters bring to the show is old products there trying to get rid of .


----------



## Mathias

Anyone out with their Valentine, be careful snowing hard here SE Pa.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

This tom came in with 2 hens opening morning and i pulled the trigger on him at 6:56. I saw 5 hens, 2 jakes and 3 longbeards before we called it a morning. 
1 of the landowners took a double bearded longbeard at 10am and his nephew took a jake around 9am.

3 of the 4 us walked out with birds so i'd say we had a good morning!


----------



## jesses80

congrats man nice gobbler I didn't make it out the opener but hitting in the am.


AjPUNISHER said:


> This tom came in with 2 hens opening morning and i pulled the trigger on him at 6:56. I saw 5 hens, 2 jakes and 3 longbeards before we called it a morning.
> 1 of the landowners took a double bearded longbeard at 10am and his nephew took a jake around 9am.
> 
> 3 of the 4 us walked out with birds so i'd say we had a good morning!


----------



## EXsystem

*2015 Turkey*

2015 Turkey 9" beard 3/4 spurs. Everytime I got up to leave the gobbler sounded off like hey wait I am coming. LOL.:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER

EXsystem said:


> 2015 Turkey 9" beard 3/4 spurs. Everytime I got up to leave the gobbler sounded off like hey wait I am coming. LOL.:wink:


Congrats!

I was out this morning attempting to fill tag #2 on a different farm. Didn't hear or see a turkey there, which for that place is very odd indeed. Freshest sign i found looked 2-3 days old to me, from a group of around 5 to 7 birds. I'll probably catch up with them on another day.

I know 1 thing for sure...it's too damn hot 4 this early in the season! 



jesses80 said:


> congrats man nice gobbler I didn't make it out the opener but hitting in the am.


Thanks...any luck this morn?


----------



## jesses80

nope no luck did see a jake on the way in it was really windy up this way yesterday and I also agree to hot this soon I was soaked in sweat by time I got back to the truck going to try again on Wednesday.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

yesterday it didn't seem to get windy until round quitting time in my neck of the woods. Tried the same farm again this morning, more deer. Seems it might take a few more days until they move back around. 
A frigid 66 degrees before i left to go out this morning.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> This tom came in with 2 hens opening morning and i pulled the trigger on him at 6:56. I saw 5 hens, 2 jakes and 3 longbeards before we called it a morning.
> 1 of the landowners took a double bearded longbeard at 10am and his nephew took a jake around 9am.
> 
> 3 of the 4 us walked out with birds so i'd say we had a good morning!


Congrats! Look happy, like this


----------



## tyepsu

It's been an exciting turkey season so far for me in 2A. Unfortunately I can only hunt until about 715 before work. Monday morning I was surrounded by birds but the only 2 that came into range were jakes. Yesterday, a bruiser Tom came out differently than I expected based on his last gobble. I missed him twice at 47 yards with my shotgun. This morning I had a Tom hang up at 80 yards gobbling his head off. I ran out of time and snuck out of the woods. As I'm pulling down the road that leads to my house there are 2 mature Toms all fanned out. I can't hunt where they were, but I have a plan for tomorrow. Going to borrow my buddy's blind tonight and set it up in my front yard. Going after them in the morning with the Mathews. Crossing my fingers they repeat where they rooted last night and nothing like neighbors dogs or someone leaving for work disrups my plan.


----------



## tyepsu

I was about to switch my plan for the morning. My neighbor where I heard the birds roosted last night, saw them this morning and was planning to hunt in the morning decided to mow his lawn the last hour of daylight. I was almost certain that screwed where those birds were roosting for tonight. As I am sitting here typing this, I have my window open and just heard a bird less than 200 yards from my door gobble a handful of times. Looks like I will be in the blind in my front yard first thing in the morning. Shot my bow at 10 and 15 yards tonight with my broadhead arrows and it was dead on.


----------



## jesses80

good luck to you I hope I can get out Saturday if not hoping Monday morning.


tyepsu said:


> I was about to switch my plan for the morning. My neighbor where I heard the birds roosted last night, saw them this morning and was planning to hunt in the morning decided to mow his lawn the last hour of daylight. I was almost certain that screwed where those birds were roosting for tonight. As I am sitting here typing this, I have my window open and just heard a bird less than 200 yards from my door gobble a handful of times. Looks like I will be in the blind in my front yard first thing in the morning. Shot my bow at 10 and 15 yards tonight with my broadhead arrows and it was dead on.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Never posted back about how my 2nd spring turkey tag got filled...

On my 3rd visit back to the farm where i hadn't previously seen/heard a turkey yet, on May 14th...the birds were finally back in town.

I thought i heard a distant gobble on the walk in just before 5:30am but wasn't 100% positive. I walked a bit further and sat down to listen. No sooner had i sat down when a hen started clucking and putting maybe 50-60yds from me up in a tree...damn!...she must have seen me. But then the gobbling started less than 150yds to my left, sounded like 2-3 birds, maybe even 4...

I did some yelps/cutts and the hen got even more agitated/vocal...then another hen briefly chimed in that was roosted near the 1st. By now the gobblers were definitely on the ground gobbling and starting to move. I put a zipper on the calling and so did the hens...not long after they flew down to the bank below me and out of sight.

The gobblers went quiet too, until 1 gobbled just out of sight around 50yds away from me. Soon after 1 by 1, 2 gobblers and then 2 jakes came into view heading towards the bank the hens flew down to. The lead tom was missing some tail feathers and doing all the strutting, so i figured he was the big chief. He must have gotten close enough to the banks edge be seen by a hen, cause 1 them did some loud raspy yelping... and then all 4 gobblers went over the bank. Instead of calling again i sat tight and waited to see what would happen...it was not a long wait, soon i heard leaves crunching underfoot and the 2 adult toms came back over the bank less than 30yds from me and were heading directly at me. At 14yds i wondered how i had not been busted yet and shot the lead gobbler. Guess my ghillie was working cause my cover was far from optimal.



vonfoust said:


> Congrats! Look happy, like this


It's kinda sorta a smile? does it count...:wink:




Found this guy this past spring too...errr...i smelled it 1st then went looking for what was dead.


----------

